# grab bag of health issues



## Jax's Mom

Oh My Gosh. You must be so overwhelmed. I'm sorry you are going through all these things with your sweetheart. I have no experience with any of this or advice, but i wanted to let you know I am sending prayers your way for you, your family and your Golden girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl

You are doing a fantastic job of managing so many conditions for your girl!

Some thoughts about various issues:
Being hypothyroid is miserable. I tell you this from living it myself, so I would consider adding back a thyroid med.

The loose stools could be caused by sensitivity to wheat gluten (in humans this is often caused by celiac disease, which also occurs in some animals). Since you have to move to a low-protein diet for the kidney disease, maybe a food that is based on rice would work? Somewhere I have a recipe for making your own low-protein dog food and I know it's based on rice. I'm sure I can find it if you need it.

Except for the cancer, a lot of what you describe sounds like some form of autoimmune disease. Hypothyroidism and gluten intolerance are both in that category. Probiotics are helpful, so that's a good start.

And you'll hear from a lot of other people who know a lot more about these conditions than I do.

Holding you and your sweetheart in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Jax's Mom said:


> Oh My Gosh. You must be so overwhelmed. I'm sorry you are going through all these things with your sweetheart. I have no experience with any of this or advice, but i wanted to let you know I am sending prayers your way for you, your family and your Golden girl.


Thank you so much! It's like controlled chaos sometimes. I know it sounds unbelievable so I didn't include it originally, but shortly after her clearance from the oncologist, my formerly feral cat was attacked by something and spent 4 weeks at the vet. He's been confined on my porch for several additional weeks while everything continues healing and is VERY unhappy. 



GoldensGirl said:


> You are doing a fantastic job of managing so many conditions for your girl!
> 
> Some thoughts about various issues:
> Being hypothyroid is miserable. I tell you this from living it myself, so I would consider adding back a thyroid med.
> 
> The loose stools could be caused by sensitivity to wheat gluten (in humans this is often caused by celiac disease, which also occurs in some animals). Since you have to move to a low-protein diet for the kidney disease, maybe a food that is based on rice would work? Somewhere I have a recipe for making your own low-protein dog food and I know it's based on rice. I'm sure I can find it if you need it.
> 
> Except for the cancer, a lot of what you describe sounds like some form of autoimmune disease. Hypothyroidism and gluten intolerance are both in that category. Probiotics are helpful, so that's a good start.
> 
> And you'll hear from a lot of other people who know a lot more about these conditions than I do.
> 
> Holding you and your sweetheart in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you! I appreciate you insight and ideas. Vet #1 suggested last week that I consider a non-flavored thyroid tab and see if perhaps she was reacting to an additive in the flavored tab. I'm open to it certainly. I wondered if there were tests for immune disorders or if the diagnosis is really symptom based. Again hindsight is 20/20.

Since we just got the kidney news, we haven't swapped to a kidney diet yet, but I know it's coming. She's just moved to lamb & rice. We tried a turkey & potato food first, but she was itching and chewing like a maniac within an hour of eating it so we dumped it. The original food was chicken and rice. I hope we can get her tummy settled a little more before the kidney food transition. I'm going to look through all her treats for gluten tomorrow - it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

You are making so many decisions and doing what is best for her out of love. I am quite confident that they know that on some level. She is so lucky to have you for her advocate. Take care of BOTH of you!


----------



## jealous1

Just a couple of suggestions to talk to your vets about - 

For allergies, my Joey takes a low dose of Temaril-P (contains trimeprazine (5mg) and prednisolone (2mg)) in the a.m./Cetirizine HCI tablet in the p.m. 

I have had two dogs in the past diagnosed w/ chronic renal failure. I used Azodyl w/ both and had good success with both.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Gosh, you are dealing with a lot of multiple issues. Poor Hannah and thank goodness she has a loving and diligent owner like you!

What type of cancer was she diagnosed with? 

I've not dealt with kidney issues in a dog but am currently treating Toby for a digestive enzyme deficiency (cobalamin and folate), which presented with loss of weight and lots of loose stools. We are still dealing with it, with slow improvements. I can share our experiences (and the tests) if you end up testing for that. 

Toby was just placed on hypertension medicine in preparation for his cataract surgery. His pressures were always very high in the clinical setting, and high normal to elevated under sedation, and normal to high normal at home during home testing. It may be Hannah's hypertension and the kidney issues are related, because I've read here it they tend to go hand in hand (we haven't seen that with Toby). I hope they can help you find a kidney friendly diet that helps the skin/allergy issues and the possible hypertension issues. You might ask the vet who did the cancer surgery to check and see what her pressures were during the surgery to remove the mass. That should give you a pretty good idea of her pressures when she's not overly stressed out. The hypertension medication prescribed to Toby is a human medication that I get at Walmart for $6 a month.

Toby's thyroid bounces like a ball based on seasonal changes. We get his medication from KV Supply (thyro tabs). I checked but cannot tell if they are flavored. 

I think you are making a good choice in concentrating her care at the cancer center, at least for now, while you are chasing down so much. 

As far as the cataract surgery, it's a good approach to wait on it and get these other issues under control. Toby's ophthalmology vet calls it elective since many dogs live good quality lives being vision impaired or blind. 

Give Hannah some ear rubs from me.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Gosh, you are dealing with a lot of multiple issues. Poor Hannah and thank goodness she has a loving and diligent owner like you!
> 
> What type of cancer was she diagnosed with?


Thank you! It's called hemangiopericytoma (realized I never said what it was) which is locally invasive and usually doesn't metastisize, but goes to the lungs if it does. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I've not dealt with kidney issues in a dog but am currently treating Toby for a digestive enzyme deficiency (cobalamin and folate), which presented with loss of weight and lots of loose stools. We are still dealing with it, with slow improvements. I can share our experiences (and the tests) if you end up testing for that.


She's never had a problem keeping weight on. Since her ACL surgery (at 80+ lbs), I've gotten to a stable weight of 67 lbs (orthopedist was THRILLED). I had noticed your posts before about the enzyme deficiency and that is the next step if a food change doesn't bring normalcy. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby was just placed on hypertension medicine in preparation for his cataract surgery. His pressures were always very high in the clinical setting, and high normal to elevated under sedation, and normal to high normal at home during home testing. It may be Hannah's hypertension and the kidney issues are related, because I've read here it they tend to go hand in hand (we haven't seen that with Toby). I hope they can help you find a kidney friendly diet that helps the skin/allergy issues and the possible hypertension issues. You might ask the vet who did the cancer surgery to check and see what her pressures were during the surgery to remove the mass. That should give you a pretty good idea of her pressures when she's not overly stressed out. The hypertension medication prescribed to Toby is a human medication that I get at Walmart for $6 a month.


Great idea to call the teaching hospital! I've added that to the growing list of things to do. It would provide an excellent reference. :crossfing 

Strangely, the Walmarts around me are sort of out of my way. Unlike everyone I know, I probably go 5-6 times a year. LOL! However, I don't know how I overlooked their rx program. All the medications (dog and cat) are on the $4/$10 list! 



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby's thyroid bounces like a ball based on seasonal changes. We get his medication from KV Supply (thyro tabs). I checked but cannot tell if they are flavored.


I think it's a human version, but I'm not sure. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I think you are making a good choice in concentrating her care at the cancer center, at least for now, while you are chasing down so much.
> 
> As far as the cataract surgery, it's a good approach to wait on it and get these other issues under control. Toby's ophthalmology vet calls it elective since many dogs live good quality lives being vision impaired or blind.
> 
> Give Hannah some ear rubs from me.


Thanks again. I think if I keep considering the opthalmology issues it's a way of looking forward beyond the current problems.  

OOOooOO if you could hear her grunting in pleasure from those ear rubs!


----------



## hubbub

jealous1 said:


> Just a couple of suggestions to talk to your vets about -
> 
> For allergies, my Joey takes a low dose of Temaril-P (contains trimeprazine (5mg) and prednisolone (2mg)) in the a.m./Cetirizine HCI tablet in the p.m.
> 
> I have had two dogs in the past diagnosed w/ chronic renal failure. I used Azodyl w/ both and had good success with both.


Thank you! I'm going to ask about those allergy meds. She's currently on 10 mg on MWF and then either 10 or 20 on Sat and Sun (depending on the time of year and her breakout level) - in addition all the benadryl. We had gotten down to a 10 mg tablet a week prior to starting the thyroid medication. Even after stopping I've not been able to ween her back down - she just falls apart.  

It's so good to hear about success with kidney disease....we've usually got a LOT of hope here, but sometimes things build up and seem like they're going to topple over. BUT, I haven't started grinding my teeth yet so, it's not too bad yet!


----------



## GoldensGirl

You are going through so much with your girl! Having your cat in recovery too must be overwhelming. Many of us who have multiple animals can relate.



hubbub said:


> Thank you! I appreciate you insight and ideas. Vet #1 suggested last week that I consider a non-flavored thyroid tab and see if perhaps she was reacting to an additive in the flavored tab. I'm open to it certainly. I wondered if there were tests for immune disorders or if the diagnosis is really symptom based. Again hindsight is 20/20.


Hypothyroidism, which you already know she has, is an autoimmune condition. So is arthritis, which is common in older dogs, and so are allergies. I think a lot of diagnosis is just based on the symptoms, though some autoimmune conditions often come together.

The ongoing antibiotic may be causing problems with digestion and thus causing food sensitivities and loose stools. Probiotics may be helpful with that, though it takes a while to see results.



hubbub said:


> Since we just got the kidney news, we haven't swapped to a kidney diet yet, but I know it's coming. She's just moved to lamb & rice. We tried a turkey & potato food first, but she was itching and chewing like a maniac within an hour of eating it so we dumped it. The original food was chicken and rice. I hope we can get her tummy settled a little more before the kidney food transition. I'm going to look through all her treats for gluten tomorrow - it certainly can't hurt.


The kidney disease food that we used with Sabrina was a prescription product. What I remember most about it was that it was much lower protein than other dog foods. Since protein is harder on the kidneys, we had to restrict Sabrina's treats, so she didn't get much meat of any kind, no eggs, no fish, etc.

Through all of this, remember to take care of yourself and to make time for having fun! That's important, since nobody can give all the time.


----------



## paula bedard

I don't have any advice but wanted to send prayers and best wishes along for you and your sweet girl. I hope you are able to sort things out for her. Hugs to you both.


----------



## hubbub

Boy, the remnants of Lee worked us like you wouldn't believe. We've been without power & phone since early yesterday afternoon and they think it will be at least Friday before we get it back. The houses across the street are on a different circuit and the trees laying on the lines caused several transformers to spark, burn and ultimately blow out after about 6 hours. The winds and rain were strong and almost continual for about 20 hours - I was getting scared. But SO glad to finally have rainfall, no trees on the house and no wildfires like in Texas. 

Anyway, talked with the vets when I got to work. DallasGold - I checked with the oncologist about her BP and he said that she was so nervous (she had to wait 4 hours during a storm) before surgery, that he didn't think it would be an accurate assesment. 

He agrees with Vet #1 and #3 that the kidneys should be a priority. Vet #1 said that he'd prefer I get the kidney situation investigated before changing anything with the thyroid or allergies and would recommend not changing too much up at one time. The referral coordinator at the teaching hospital agreed and said they would prioritize her as kidneys and allow an appointment with dermatology, but probably no testing until kidneys were evaluated. 

With the storms blowing through yesterday and today, we didn't make it to recheck the blood pressure, but hope to do it on Thursday morning. Before losing the phone yesterday, I was amazed at the number of clinics without a machine....I found one and their pump was broken. So, now...we wait for the blood pressure recheck (wish they weren't so expensive or I'd just buy one) and then decide the next path. The good news is that she's had good poop for the last two days!

GoldensGirl - I don't know why it never connected that the thyroid, etc are autoimmune issues (???) :doh: I knew this, but somehow it never registered. Thank you for mentioning this so I don't continue to say to doctors something so contradictory 

Thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers. I'll be checking in as I can, but nothing regular until the power returns - I really want a generator


----------



## Dallas Gold

It sounds like you have a good plan, attacking the kidneys first, then approaching the others. It seems so overwhelming, then to deal with lack of power on top of that--ugh... I hope you get your power back soon. What a major hassle. 

I agree about those blood pressure machines. After checking one out I decided I'd like to just buy one and went online to search for one (a Pet Map) and a used one was about $950! I thought about just using a human one but it doesn't give you all the numbers the canine one does, like the mean arterial pressure. 

I'll be checking your thread for updates.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Toby has had similar urine values for protein for over 3 years. That should give you some hope! He has never been put on a kidney diet because he has IBD, and in fact we supplement his protein with cooked chicken (small amounts) to help prevent the ongoing muscle wasting in his back legs.
One thing his vet did was tell me to give him 1/2 a baby aspirin daily, apparently it's quite kidney protective. You might want to inquire about that? It's below the level where they expect gastrointesinal side effects.
The food problem sure sounds like an intolerance. I hope the prescription food helps.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> My Toby has had similar urine values for protein for over 3 years. That should give you some hope! He has never been put on a kidney diet because he has IBD, and in fact we supplement his protein with cooked chicken (small amounts) to help prevent the ongoing muscle wasting in his back legs.
> One thing his vet did was tell me to give him 1/2 a baby aspirin daily, apparently it's quite kidney protective. You might want to inquire about that? It's below the level where they expect gastrointesinal side effects.
> The food problem sure sounds like an intolerance. I hope the prescription food helps.


Oh that's great to hear! 

Vet #1 said in an email that we might have to have a "sit down" if the numbers remained high - I didn't realize this when we spoke on the phone or I would have asked about that phrase. I found out last night when I stopped by the library to use the internet.

I'll check on the aspirin when we get the BP rechecked. Thanks! 

We were back to super mushy poop today, but with all the disturbances in the neighborhood, I'm not too surprised. I hope things improve on that end when the power comes back on - I saw power company trucks when I went home to give lunchtime meds so I'm thinking positively!!! :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you get power back tonight.

I bet Hannah is stressed by everything going on without power, vet visits, etc. Plus she's probably sensing your apprehension over these things. Dogs pick up on our slightest emotions...my vet had to remind me of that a couple of weeks ago when I first started preparing for Toby's surgery. She's right, of course, but it's so hard when we worry about them so much. 

If you get to take a machine home let me know. I can find the form I use to note the pressures and email it to you--pm me. They instructed me to take a series of 4 or so at once and do several series per day. I usually did 4 or 5, noting the readings, Toby's demeanor, the time, if he exercised before, if he had eaten before, and his position. I also noted where I took the reading--front or back legs, what side, etc. They showed me how to take it on his tail but Toby wouldn't have that at all. They also wanted a couple days worth of readings. They took all of those readings, averaged them, through out highs and lows and came up with an overall assessment.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I don't know if this is relevant or applicable but our first Golden, Polly, had sensitivity issues in the form of hot spots. At age 6 she was diagnosed with liver cancer (via exploratory surgery) and given a month to live.

I started making her food myself. It was hamburger boiled with carrots and peas and then instant rice put in at the end. I let it sit for 1/2 hour and dished it into containers. Once cooled they went into the freezer. I made a week's worth at a time. She lived until she was 14 1/2. The vets were amazed that she survived.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry your girl (and you) are having to go thru all this. She is a beautiful girl. 

I don't really have any suggestions as everyone else has already posted the things i thought about. I will say, i am super low thyroid myself and it is miserable. Even on meds i get so darn tired. But then i am also anemic and have diabetes, and problem with my blood pressure just dropping to unreal levle.s my fireman/emt brother said he doesn't see how i am even able to walk when it drops to like 60.42.

So i feel for your girl and i hope you can get an answer.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in. You are getting tons of good advice. It's so hard to handle all of this, but it does get easier with practice. And there's a lot to be optimistic about!

Continuing to hold you and your sweetheart in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I agree about those blood pressure machines. After checking one out I decided I'd like to just buy one and went online to search for one (a Pet Map) and a used one was about $950! I thought about just using a human one but it doesn't give you all the numbers the canine one does, like the mean arterial pressure.


I've searched around, but haven't found anything I understand (too technical). Do you know why the doppler (with the sensor held between the pads of the foot and cuff on the leg) might be used over the oscillometric (pet map type)? I couldn't get a straight answer on this. 



Penny's Mom said:


> I started making her food myself. It was hamburger boiled with carrots and peas and then instant rice put in at the end. I let it sit for 1/2 hour and dished it into containers. Once cooled they went into the freezer. I made a week's worth at a time. She lived until she was 14 1/2. The vets were amazed that she survived.


What a wonderful gift you gave Polly! I discussed diet some and he mentioned we would have to be very careful if I started manipulating it. I think if I have to take this route, we'll consult a nutritionist too. I never cook meats so I wouldn't know if I was doing anything properly! 



3 goldens said:


> I am so sorry your girl (and you) are having to go thru all this. She is a beautiful girl.
> 
> I don't really have any suggestions as everyone else has already posted the things i thought about. I will say, i am super low thyroid myself and it is miserable. Even on meds i get so darn tired. But then i am also anemic and have diabetes, and problem with my blood pressure just dropping to unreal levle.s my fireman/emt brother said he doesn't see how i am even able to walk when it drops to like 60.42.
> 
> So i feel for your girl and i hope you can get an answer.


Thank you so much for posting. You've got a grab bag of health issues too! I have to agree with your brother and am amazed that you keep going with such a low reading. 

I hope we can readdress the thyroid issue with Hannah once we've started kidney care. Hearing stories like yours and others about their own thyroid experiences make me want to try to find a solution for Hannah and give her the best quality life I can.


----------



## hubbub

We finally got our power back late last night/early this morning!! 

I took Hannah in to get her BP rechecked this morning too. I called before we went, but then we still had to wait for nearly an hour for them to check it. I started to leave and come back another day, but didn't. I'm so glad too. They use a doppler BP machine which sent her over the top as far as her nerves. It was *SO* loud! I was on the floor with Hannah (they wanted her standing) and as soon as it was turned on, she jumped forward and buried her head in my chest. It sounded like a thunderstorm and as long as that's what they check it with, I don't think we'll get a good reading.

She still read at 150. Vet #3 came in and wanted to know if I wanted to get started on the rx. I asked about supplements, dietary changes, etc., but kept getting vague answers...."you can"..."it might"...etc. I asked what Hannah's BP should be and was never given a direct answer. 

Am I expecting too much to have them say: these are you options, here are other tests you might consider, this is what I recommend, we'll need to follow up in "x" weeks, etc? I almost felt like I was pulling teeth and wouldn't get an answer unless I committed first to the prescription. 

Maybe it's a difference in personalities....I understand this isn't so cut and dry like the cancer, so maybe I'm expecting too much??

I hope to set up an appt at the teaching hospital for a second opinion and hope to get her in during the next few weeks. 

For those of you who've dealt with kidney disease....did you rely on the bloodwork and urinalysis alone? have further testing (i.e. ultrasound)?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> We finally got our power back late last night/early this morning!!
> 
> I took Hannah in to get her BP rechecked this morning too. I called before we went, but then we still had to wait for nearly an hour for them to check it. I started to leave and come back another day, but didn't. I'm so glad too. They use a doppler BP machine which sent her over the top as far as her nerves. It was *SO* loud! I was on the floor with Hannah (they wanted her standing) and as soon as it was turned on, she jumped forward and buried her head in my chest. It sounded like a thunderstorm and as long as that's what they check it with, I don't think we'll get a good reading.
> 
> She still read at 150. Vet #3 came in and wanted to know if I wanted to get started on the rx. I asked about supplements, dietary changes, etc., but kept getting vague answers...."you can"..."it might"...etc. I asked what Hannah's BP should be and was never given a direct answer.
> 
> Am I expecting too much to have them say: these are you options, here are other tests you might consider, this is what I recommend, we'll need to follow up in "x" weeks, etc? I almost felt like I was pulling teeth and wouldn't get an answer unless I committed first to the prescription.
> 
> Maybe it's a difference in personalities....I understand this isn't so cut and dry like the cancer, so maybe I'm expecting too much??
> 
> I hope to set up an appt at the teaching hospital for a second opinion and hope to get her in during the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who've dealt with kidney disease....did you rely on the bloodwork and urinalysis alone? have further testing (i.e. ultrasound)?


Those doppler machines are loud and our Barkley acted just like your Hannah with it. It doesn't help they made you guys wait so long too since the waiting only increases the anxiety levels of both of you! 

Here is an article I pulled up on canine blood pressure: Canine Blood Pressure. It mentions 180 as a high mark, but our vet wants Toby's in the 140 range but preferable lower than that. Unfortunately he gets so excited we see them much higher. He isn't showing signs of kidney disease yet, but the ophthalmologist convinced us he needs to be on hypertension medication for the upcoming cataract surgery since he's trying to keep the ocular pressures much lower to prevent bleeding and help him heal faster. His sedated pressures were high, as they were with his sedated dental, so we decided to go ahead and do it. So far I can't tell any changes other than he is actually more compliant with obedience and I'm not sure that is related to the meds! 

Another great website for health conditions has this article: High Blood Pressure
Both Barkley's onco vet and Barb (Hotel4Dogs) recommend this website for a variety of health conditions so I bookmark it on my computers! 

We didn't consider the "natural" remedies first because of complications they might cause with other medical conditions.

It's my understanding the dopplers get the most accurate readings, but don't quote me on it. 

If I were in your shoes I'd probably get a second opinion, but if Hannah has evidence of kidney disease I'd probably start her on the hypertension medication, just because the hypertension and kidney disease go hand in hand. I'd probably ask for an ultrasound as well to check out the kidneys. With Toby they check everything they can out in the abdomen during the ultrasounds--basically for my peace of mind but also because it's part of the cost of the procedure, which isn't cheap to begin with.  I want to know what is going on everywhere in his cute little abdomen anyway.

I don't like to be treated like a number in a factory assembly line and it sounds like that's the treatment you two got yesterday. I'm so sorry--it's frustrating not to get answers and I usually stew about it and then get a second opinion. 

On a brighter note, I'm glad you finally got your power back--that is just such a frustrating experience! I'd be a lunatic to be without power that long!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> We finally got our power back late last night/early this morning!!
> 
> I took Hannah in to get her BP rechecked this morning too. ... She still read at 150. Vet #3 came in and wanted to know if I wanted to get started on the rx. I asked about supplements, dietary changes, etc., but kept getting vague answers...."you can"..."it might"...etc. I asked what Hannah's BP should be and was never given a direct answer.
> 
> Am I expecting too much to have them say: these are you options, here are other tests you might consider, this is what I recommend, we'll need to follow up in "x" weeks, etc? I almost felt like I was pulling teeth and wouldn't get an answer unless I committed first to the prescription.
> 
> Maybe it's a difference in personalities....I understand this isn't so cut and dry like the cancer, so maybe I'm expecting too much??
> 
> I hope to set up an appt at the teaching hospital for a second opinion and hope to get her in during the next few weeks.
> 
> For those of you who've dealt with kidney disease....did you rely on the bloodwork and urinalysis alone? have further testing (i.e. ultrasound)?


Glad your power is back on. Everything looks worse in the dark! 

Sounds like you're having a wicked hard time with your veterinarian. Like you, I want clear answers and recommendations, and I don't think it's too much to ask. I'm afraid the reality is that sometimes there are no clear answers. I have come to be afraid that vague answers mean they know something they don't think I can handle. I hope that's not the case for you and Hannah.

When Sabrina was first diagnosed with kidney disease, I took her to a school of veterinary medicine to see specialists. They did blood work, urinalysis, and an ultrasound. They offered the option of a surgical evaluation... I think it was a needle procedure, but that was several years ago and my memory of that visit is not great. They told me two things that made me decide against it: 1) it would be painful and potentially risky for Sabrina and 2) it wouldn't make any difference in the treatment or the outcome. The only thing it would have done was give us a more definite diagnosis and prognosis. After that evaluation, we managed her condition with blood and urine tests. Besides the kidney disease, she was hypothyroid and had arthritis, along with hip dysplasia, so she took meds... levothyroxine, rimadyl, adequan injections, in addition to Interceptor and Frontline Plus. She also needed antibiotics for an occasional bouts with a urinary tract infection. With the kidney disease diet and chicken broth to keep her hydrated, she was stable for about 5 years. In the end, hemangiosarcoma complicated the picture and led to her death a few weeks before her 8th birthday.

For a dog with KD, every medication needs to be evaluated for its potential impact on the kidneys. Sometimes that means extra tests to assess how the kidneys are coping with a new med.

Holding you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hotel4dogs

I don't think they've ever taken Toby's BP with him standing, whether they used doppler or the surgical monitor.....


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Those doppler machines are loud and our Barkley acted just like your Hannah with it. It doesn't help they made you guys wait so long too since the waiting only increases the anxiety levels of both of you!
> 
> Here is an article I pulled up on canine blood pressure: Canine Blood Pressure. It mentions 180 as a high mark, but our vet wants Toby's in the 140 range but preferable lower than that. Unfortunately he gets so excited we see them much higher. He isn't showing signs of kidney disease yet, but the ophthalmologist convinced us he needs to be on hypertension medication for the upcoming cataract surgery since he's trying to keep the ocular pressures much lower to prevent bleeding and help him heal faster. His sedated pressures were high, as they were with his sedated dental, so we decided to go ahead and do it. So far I can't tell any changes other than he is actually more compliant with obedience and I'm not sure that is related to the meds!
> 
> Another great website for health conditions has this article: High Blood Pressure
> Both Barkley's onco vet and Barb (Hotel4Dogs) recommend this website for a variety of health conditions so I bookmark it on my computers!
> 
> We didn't consider the "natural" remedies first because of complications they might cause with other medical conditions.
> 
> It's my understanding the dopplers get the most accurate readings, but don't quote me on it.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I'd probably get a second opinion, but if Hannah has evidence of kidney disease I'd probably start her on the hypertension medication, just because the hypertension and kidney disease go hand in hand. I'd probably ask for an ultrasound as well to check out the kidneys. With Toby they check everything they can out in the abdomen during the ultrasounds--basically for my peace of mind but also because it's part of the cost of the procedure, which isn't cheap to begin with.  I want to know what is going on everywhere in his cute little abdomen anyway.
> 
> I don't like to be treated like a number in a factory assembly line and it sounds like that's the treatment you two got yesterday. I'm so sorry--it's frustrating not to get answers and I usually stew about it and then get a second opinion.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm glad you finally got your power back--that is just such a frustrating experience! I'd be a lunatic to be without power that long!


Thank you so much for the web articles...that's essentially what I was looking for, but wasn't sure what was "accurate" out in cyberspace.  And for sharing your opinion, I think the only reason I started to reconsider treating in town was because I thought I could get the BP checked more regularly. I'm glad to know Hannah wasn't the only one freaked out by the noise of the doppler. I had to catch myself from jumping too!

I needed a day to decompress from the appt before contacting Vet #1 for the referral to the teaching hospital. I left a message, but explained that I wanted a second opinion, even though the numbers speak for themselves. Plus, I'd like them to do the ultrasound that way if anything unusual is discovered, the oncology team can look it over. (Hoping that's not the case :crossfing) I don't have any idea what an abdominal ultrasound will cost (hoping less than $500), but I'd like to just cover it anyway. 

Do they have to sedate Toby for the ultrasound? My cat doesn't have to be for his heart ultrasound, but he's pretty mellow. (Last time he wouldn't stop purring so she could listen to his murmur :doh

We are SO HAPPY the power is back on! We lose it occasionally, but if a tornado or hurricane remnant blows through, I usually have to plan on 3-7 days without power.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad your power is back on. Everything looks worse in the dark!
> 
> Sounds like you're having a wicked hard time with your veterinarian. Like you, I want clear answers and recommendations, and I don't think it's too much to ask. I'm afraid the reality is that sometimes there are no clear answers. I have come to be afraid that vague answers mean they know something they don't think I can handle. I hope that's not the case for you and Hannah.
> 
> When Sabrina was first diagnosed with kidney disease, I took her to a school of veterinary medicine to see specialists. They did blood work, urinalysis, and an ultrasound. They offered the option of a surgical evaluation... I think it was a needle procedure, but that was several years ago and my memory of that visit is not great. They told me two things that made me decide against it: 1) it would be painful and potentially risky for Sabrina and 2) it wouldn't make any difference in the treatment or the outcome. The only thing it would have done was give us a more definite diagnosis and prognosis. After that evaluation, we managed her condition with blood and urine tests. Besides the kidney disease, she was hypothyroid and had arthritis, along with hip dysplasia, so she took meds... levothyroxine, rimadyl, adequan injections, in addition to Interceptor and Frontline Plus. She also needed antibiotics for an occasional bouts with a urinary tract infection. With the kidney disease diet and chicken broth to keep her hydrated, she was stable for about 5 years. In the end, hemangiosarcoma complicated the picture and led to her death a few weeks before her 8th birthday.
> 
> For a dog with KD, every medication needs to be evaluated for its potential impact on the kidneys. Sometimes that means extra tests to assess how the kidneys are coping with a new med.
> 
> Holding you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you for your opinion and for sharing your experience in detail. 

I've decided to go to the teaching school for the ultrasound. I'm sure they will probably repeat the urinalysis and blood work too. Knowing there is a needle procedure helps me be more prepared for our appt and I will likely turn that down if offered. 

I think I keep asking questions and wanting more detail because I'm worried that things are worse than they appear. I think Vet #1 would share immediately since he said we might need to have a "sit down" depending on outcome of our follow up numbers after the RX is given.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't think they've ever taken Toby's BP with him standing, whether they used doppler or the surgical monitor.....


I totally blanked out on using the multi quote feature :doh:

Thank you...I wondered about it. We were literally whisked into the room and within 20 seconds the tech was grabbing her foot to take the blood pressure.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Thank you for your opinion and for sharing your experience in detail.
> 
> I've decided to go to the teaching school for the ultrasound. I'm sure they will probably repeat the urinalysis and blood work too. Knowing there is a needle procedure helps me be more prepared for our appt and I will likely turn that down if offered.
> 
> I think I keep asking questions and wanting more detail because I'm worried that things are worse than they appear. I think Vet #1 would share immediately since he said we might need to have a "sit down" depending on outcome of our follow up numbers after the RX is given.


It sounds like you have a good plan. 

In another post, you asked about the cost of an ultrasound. We have paid $250-300 here in the D.C. area. I would hazard a guess that it might be lower elsewhere.

Trust your girl to tell you how sick she is, though her messages may not be obvious. Watch closely for panting, reluctance to eat, or other signs of discomfort. Most importantly, don't let worries about her illnesses keep you from enjoying every day that you have with her. That's what she wants, for sure.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

The ultrasound is in the $300 range at our veterinary clinic, and they charge out the wazoo for everything. I suspect it will be a little less expensive elsewhere. 

They never sedated Barkley, my nervous nelly, for his ultrasounds and Toby is so mellow in them he sleeps through most of them! Go figure, my little energizer bunny falls asleep in the cushioned device they put him in for the abdominal. He wakes up for the echo cardiogram but that is because they roll him over and the thing they put him in is a little more precarious. Toby is actually good for the doppler part of the echo, where they take his pressures, but Barkley almost jumped off the table for that part. I'm allowed to stay in the room for these procedures and I usually stand at the dog's head and just stroke it, trying to send positive energy to them to remain calm. 

They don't take our dogs pressures standing either, simply because they won't stand for a thing wrapped around their legs. Toby tends to kick out and move and Barkley was always so nervous they could barely get one on his leg while he was down on the floor. Once they used his tail to get one. 

I was reluctant to start Toby on blood pressure medication, fearing it would cause a whole host of other issues. So far, so good, but I'd caution you to discuss the other medications Hannah takes with the vet beforehand to make sure there will be no adverse reactions. We still aren't sure if we will keep him on the meds after his surgery and recovery--my guess is we'll do a round of monitoring before deciding. This time though I'll be inclined to keep him on them if it shows his pressures are consistently in the normal ranges. I think I was attributing things I hear about human BP meds to dogs and that was making me hesitant to start them on him.

You are such a caring and loving owner, and I hope you get a good plan of action for Hannah very soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Before you do too much else, I'd ask to have her BP taken with her lying down. I seem to recall my vet saying at one point or another that you can't get a valid number with the dog standing....


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Before you do too much else, I'd ask to have her BP taken with her lying down. I seem to recall my vet saying at one point or another that you can't get a valid number with the dog standing....


I find it interesting how human doctors approach taking blood pressures. One doc makes me stand with my arms over my head, another insists on taking it with me sitting, arm out, another doesn't care and just takes it. One only will do it on the right arm, the other only on the left. :uhoh:

Sorry, off topic, but there is a lot of inconsistency with blood pressure readings.


----------



## hubbub

Yesterday she had a great day! The cooler weather seemed to pick up her spirit. She took a longer walk, tore apart a TON of pine cones and then she realized it's cicada season. So, she spent an unbelievable amount of time picking their shells off the trees and finding others in the grass to eat :yuck: 

In the early evening she played with her rope and then held one ball in her mouth while pushing another one with her nose - she flopped down after a while with a very pleased look on her face - I imagine I had the same smile on mine too. 

Today is warmer and she's making up for all the fun yesterday - she doesn't realize it yet, but she's about to get a bath 

Thank you all for your responses and guidance and also to those who are just reading and thinking of us. Your strength and energy are immense!



GoldensGirl said:


> In another post, you asked about the cost of an ultrasound. We have paid $250-300 here in the D.C. area.
> 
> Trust your girl to tell you how sick she is, though her messages may not be obvious. Watch closely for panting, reluctance to eat, or other signs of discomfort. Most importantly, don't let worries about her illnesses keep you from enjoying every day that you have with her. That's what she wants, for sure.


Thank you for the cost comparison and the reminder to value our time. I'm very much of the mindset that she is "living" with _____ (instead of dying from ____) and I look for those everyday moments to make sure she is enjoying her life and isn't pushed too much. 



Dallas Gold said:


> The ultrasound is in the $300 range at our veterinary clinic, and they charge out the wazoo for everything. I suspect it will be a little less expensive elsewhere...
> 
> They never sedated Barkley, my nervous nelly, for his ultrasounds and Toby is so mellow in them he sleeps through most of them!...
> 
> I was reluctant to start Toby on blood pressure medication, fearing it would cause a whole host of other issues. So far, so good, but I'd caution you to discuss the other medications Hannah takes with the vet beforehand to make sure there will be no adverse reactions....
> 
> You are such a caring and loving owner, and I hope you get a good plan of action for Hannah very soon.


Thank you for the kind words. And HOORAY for similar prices across the country and no sedation for ultrasound! 

I share some concerns about the blood pressure meds, but when I first went in to see Vet #3, I thought we were going to just get a BP and needle drawn urine sample. They asked a few basic questions about history, but nothing in depth. I absolutely want to be clear with whoever ultimately provides treatment on her current meds. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Before you do too much else, I'd ask to have her BP taken with her lying down. I seem to recall my vet saying at one point or another that you can't get a valid number with the dog standing....


I hope we'll be able to get a better reading at the teaching hospital. It's several hours away and the drive should wear her out a little, so I hope she won't be as nervous. However, if it's a doppler, I'm not sure that anything will help. Our past visits have been pretty good, she's only been nervous once I'm out of sight. I think it's worth it to go ahead with the referral in order to have them do the ultrasound too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good for Hannah and I'm so happy for you! I hope the cooler weather continues to mean she is improving each day.

BTW, at my last visit with Toby's vet she said they were seeing a lot of dogs with health issues (nausea/vomiting) due to ingestion of cicada shells....just wanted to throw that out. Toby, go figure, is freaked out when he steps on them on our walks!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Good for Hannah and I'm so happy for you! I hope the cooler weather continues to mean she is improving each day.
> 
> BTW, at my last visit with Toby's vet she said they were seeing a lot of dogs with health issues (nausea/vomiting) due to ingestion of cicada shells....just wanted to throw that out. Toby, go figure, is freaked out when he steps on them on our walks!


Thanks for mentioning it. The vet said she would probably throw up, but thankfully in 10+ years, she hasn't. It's possible (but not likely) she's not really "eating" the shells, but chewing them (I usually find a leg hanging from her lower lip)...but the actual insects, she chews and chews on them. I fight her for the wild mushrooms, but I gave up on the cicadas.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Thanks for mentioning it. The vet said she would probably throw up, but thankfully in 10+ years, she hasn't. It's possible (but not likely) she's not really "eating" the shells, but chewing them (I usually find a leg hanging from her lower lip)...but the actual insects, she chews and chews on them. I fight her for the wild mushrooms, but I gave up on the cicadas.


well, if you ask me cidadas are much better than Toby's favorite outside treat--dead roadkill. :yuck::doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Both doppler BP meters that have been used on my Toby have VOLUME control! Ask them to start with it very, very low and then slowly turn it up just enough that they can hear it!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Both doppler BP meters that have been used on my Toby have VOLUME control! Ask them to start with it very, very low and then slowly turn it up just enough that they can hear it!


I'll absolutely request that before we even start next time. I told the tech that it was really loud and she repositioned it so instead of lying flat on the floor (speaker facing up) it was upright (speaker facing her).


----------



## AKJ5294

I send love and prayers your way. 
I once had a German Shepherd/collie who at 13 years could no longer hold her bowl movements. Some people told us to put her on rice and hamburger (home cooked) to help her stomach. After a few weeks, an accident all the time, and her being miserable we had to put her to sleep. But the food did help some.
I also had a Shih Tzu with major health issues. Asthma, horrible allergies ( allergic to everything, even fleas. He once ate his whole rear end. No fur just a bloody sore.) Barfed yellow froth with every asthma attack, inflamed skin, eye infections everything. He was also allergic to meat. Also had terrible separation anxiety. The vets couldn't do much for him. We gave him every day Kefir, cottage cheese, good fats. The probiotic helped his coat, and his skin and made it easier for him to digest his food better. 
Here is a list of cancer fighting foods:
All Herbs
All vegetables ( especially carrots. broccoli, cauliflower, red and yellow peppers, and leeks)
Apples
Brown Rice
Butter (no so sure about this one)
Fish
Garbanzo beans
Garlic ( Also not sure about this one, some people say its bad for dogs)
Lentils
Parsley
Olive oil
Organic chicken and turkey
Seeds and nuts, especially sesame and almonds
Tomatoes
Wheat bran
Whole grains
Yogurt with no sugar
Turmeric
(This list is out of the Natural Dog magazine.)
I hope some of this helps.


----------



## hubbub

Just a brief update...
Sunday afternoon Hannah took a *BIG* spill while *running* through the kitchen - I had been cleaning during the day and not laid the rugs back down for her :doh:. When she got up she wouldn't bear any weight on the leg (the TPLO surgery one). 

I worried and fussed over her and planned to call the orthopedist on Monday a.m. By Monday she was bearing weight and the ortho said to watch her and keep her calm. She's much better today although still a bit "off" in her stance.

We finalized everything for her referral to the teaching hospital. Unfortunately, between their schedule and my work schedule, it's going to be two weeks before we get in (29th). So, we're going to start her on the blood pressure medicine now (enalapril 20 mg - she weighs about 70ish) and see what the bp reading is at that appt - provided there are no adverse reactions in the meantime. 

On the good news front, we still have power and her stools are nearly normal!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sorry to hear she took a spill. I bet you are worried too, and I hope she improves. 

Let us know how Hannah does on the BP medication. I hope it shows improvement at the next check up.

Sorry you must wait for the appointment, but these things happen...life and schedules interfere with the best of plans.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh how it hurts us when they fall. I ache for you, as well a for Hannah. Is there a place nearby that offers canine swim therapy? Perhaps we discussed this before, but I don't remember. I'm having senior moments of my own! Anyway, in this area there are places where dogs can swim in a pool for maybe $30 per session - enough to help them recover mobility and have a fine time, without bankrupting human servants. 

Getting in to see vets at a teaching hospital within two weeks is pretty amazing! I think there was a 4-6 week wait when we last went through this. Plainly you and Hannah are blessed!


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Oh how it hurts us when they fall. I ache for you, as well a for Hannah. Is there a place nearby that offers canine swim therapy? Perhaps we discussed this before, but I don't remember. I'm having senior moments of my own! Anyway, in this area there are places where dogs can swim in a pool for maybe $30 per session - enough to help them recover mobility and have a fine time, without bankrupting human servants.
> 
> Getting in to see vets at a teaching hospital within two weeks is pretty amazing! I think there was a 4-6 week wait when we last went through this. Plainly you and Hannah are blessed!


The only swim therapist near us is someone with the underwater treadmill which will not work for claustrophobic girl.  I wish we had a small therapy pool that we could use. I was checking out photos and video of the meetup in Dallas with jealousy! :

Thank you for the reminder of our being so fortunate to get into the hospital...it's always nice to have a reminder to help put things back in perspective.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Hannah doing these days?


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for checking in. Sorry to be away a while. 

I was thinking about all the furbabies though, especially when I was behind a minivan from out of state with (I think) 4 goldens in the back!!! I wondered it it was a rescue transport. We were stuck in traffic and they were taking turns looking out each window. It was a merry-go-golden! :

Hannah's doing ok. Since starting the BP med (enalapril), she's had a softer poop - and we were just back to normal, but otherwise ok. I think she's put on weight on the new food, but since she'd had diarrhea before, I guess that's to be expected, so I might have to cut her food a bit.

Our appt with the internist at the teaching hospital is this Thursday, so I hope she can be really rested this week as the travel really wipes her out. I'm interested to see what her BP and weight are and hopeful that the ultrasound shows only the lipomas in her abdomen. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be wishing you luck this Thursday and I hope they can give you some good news. Toby will be in his surgery on Thursday too, and I'll be in the dentist's chair for about 2.5 hours myself--lots of time to pray for our fur babies.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be thinking of Hannah and you tomorrow. I hope you get a good report. Please post when you can!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you so much! We'll have Toby on our minds too :crossfing

I'm a nervous wreck for some reason - even knowing that she's already diagnosed. Hannah knows I'm upset - which upsets me more....stupid vicious cycles! : 

She's so hot-natured that, until it's really cold, she sleeps next to the return vent in the front of the house. Tonight she's squeezed into the tiny bathroom off the bedroom (near me, but still trying to stay cool). 

We'll leave early in the am and probably won't be back until late tomorrow night, but I'll update when we get back.


----------



## hotel4dogs

will be looking for your update later, thinking of you and wishing you the best results!


----------



## Ljilly28

jealous1 said:


> Just a couple of suggestions to talk to your vets about -
> 
> For allergies, my Joey takes a low dose of Temaril-P (contains trimeprazine (5mg) and prednisolone (2mg)) in the a.m./Cetirizine HCI tablet in the p.m.
> 
> I have had two dogs in the past diagnosed w/ chronic renal failure. I used Azodyl w/ both and had good success with both.


I really agree that the Temeril P has ben an amazing solution for our dog with skin allergies prone to infections. It is a godsend. It does contain a tiny bit of steroid which might influence the other side of things, so your vet would know that.


----------



## Ljilly28

Any updates?


----------



## tippykayak

I just found this thread (I was away from the forum for a couple of weeks) and caught myself up.

You've gotten AMAZING advice and support here, but I wanted to add two perspectives that I didn't see. Forgive me if I'm repeating anybody else, since I did skim a bit.

First, I see that you mentioned she was 70 lbs. That may be 10% or more over the ideal weight for her frame. It's not enough that any vet would say she was obese and that she needed to lose weight. However, there's some excellent, well-verified research out there that suggests that even being moderately over ideal weight can exacerbate many conditions including, you guessed it, high blood pressure, autoimmune disorders, and kidney issues.

If she's quite tall, then maybe 70 already is a lean weight. I have no idea. But given that breed standard weight for a bitch is 55-65 pounds, there's a good chance that taking 5-10 pounds off her could take her to the lean side of ideal and dramatically improve her health. Forgive me if I'm quite off base with that thought. It's just that our eye for normal weight can get skewed by the truly obese dogs we see everywhere. At 70, even if she's slightly overweight, Hannah probably looks trimmer than most dogs you'd see on a walk, but she could still probably benefit from that move from slightly overweight to lean.

A second thought is that many of the immune problems might just disappear if the thyroid problem is addressed. Given that you've changed ingredients a bunch and the allergies and soft stool continue, my guess is that it isn't a typical allergy. If the thyroid is underperforming, you're going to see allergy-like symptoms no matter what she eats. High blood pressure is also a known symptom of hypothyroid. And actually, addressing the thyroid problem would make it easier to get a little weight off her if that turns out to be necessary.

My thoughts are with you. I can imagine how frustrating and sad this whole process must be when you love your girl so much.


----------



## GoldenMum

Thinking of you uys today...hoping for a positive outcome...


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone for your words, support, and advice.

We got home about 10:30 pm (left about 7:30 am) with some good news, some "eh" news and some not so good news.

The good news: 
- Blood pressure is down to 125 (they checked 3 times while she was laying down)
- 3 view chest x-rays were clear! (The internist wanted a 3 view x-ray to eliminate any possible nasties. I explained we would also being having them done next week at our oncology recheck and so the internist had someone from oncology look at the xrays and check Hannah for regrowth while we were there....so we don't have to go back next week and this means she is "OFFICIALLY" 3 months cancer free!!!!)
- the ultrasound showed nothing unusual about the kidneys

The "eh" news:
- The ultrasound did reveal some spots (I think that was the word she used) on the spleen and liver, but the internal medicine team didn't think it was that unusual because of her age and said I might have it rechecked in 6 months or so - but they weren't too concerned). 

The not so good news:
- The urinalysis protein/creatinine ratio was 2.9 which is an increase from our last measurement of 1.8

Pending:
- The CBC should be back by tomorrow

The verdict:
We go back in 2 weeks to have a recheck of the blood pressure and the urinalysis protein/creatinine ratio. Ideally we would take 3 readings 2 weeks apart, but if it's still higher than the original, we'll look at options. They mentioned several other things they would consider which I'll read over tomorrow before they call with the blood work results.


----------



## SandyK

I am just now reading your posts on Hannah. I am so sorry you have been going through all of these issues with her. Glad to see your update from your latest vet visit. Dealing with Seniors tends to have the longer medical lists. You are being a great mommy and dealing with all her issues. Keep up the good work!! Thoughts and prayers for you and Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

tippykayak said:


> I just found this thread (I was away from the forum for a couple of weeks) and caught myself up.
> 
> You've gotten AMAZING advice and support here, but I wanted to add two perspectives that I didn't see. Forgive me if I'm repeating anybody else, since I did skim a bit.
> 
> First, I see that you mentioned she was 70 lbs. That may be 10% or more over the ideal weight for her frame. It's not enough that any vet would say she was obese and that she needed to lose weight. However, there's some excellent, well-verified research out there that suggests that even being moderately over ideal weight can exacerbate many conditions including, you guessed it, high blood pressure, autoimmune disorders, and kidney issues.
> 
> If she's quite tall, then maybe 70 already is a lean weight. I have no idea. But given that breed standard weight for a bitch is 55-65 pounds, there's a good chance that taking 5-10 pounds off her could take her to the lean side of ideal and dramatically improve her health. Forgive me if I'm quite off base with that thought. It's just that our eye for normal weight can get skewed by the truly obese dogs we see everywhere. At 70, even if she's slightly overweight, Hannah probably looks trimmer than most dogs you'd see on a walk, but she could still probably benefit from that move from slightly overweight to lean.
> 
> A second thought is that many of the immune problems might just disappear if the thyroid problem is addressed. Given that you've changed ingredients a bunch and the allergies and soft stool continue, my guess is that it isn't a typical allergy. If the thyroid is underperforming, you're going to see allergy-like symptoms no matter what she eats. High blood pressure is also a known symptom of hypothyroid. And actually, addressing the thyroid problem would make it easier to get a little weight off her if that turns out to be necessary.
> 
> My thoughts are with you. I can imagine how frustrating and sad this whole process must be when you love your girl so much.


Thank you for jumping in with your thoughts. 

Re: weight - she flutters between 65 and 72 depending on the season (late spring - summer she's on the high end). She is really quite tall (absolutely NOT within standard's range). The orthopedic vet gave us a 75 lb max weight/70 lbs preferred weight based on her height/build. 

I think it's probably accurate research (and not a great leap) to say that a leaner ideal weight generally helps with overall health (just like humans). Since the TPLO and stern talk from the ortho, we're very aware of her weight and check it regularly to make sure she's not putting it back on. But your point is well taken and I'd be interested to see her numbers at the lower weight range - I think everything has always come up in the summer - strange just realizing that....  

Re: Thyroid - The thyroid is likely the next issue to be (re)addressed - once we're on a path with the kidneys/blood pressure. Options include a nonflavored tab (in case she's reacting to a flavor additive). 

We're much better on stools (we've been on the new food about a month) - firm most of the time (if not, it's soft but formed). If we have to change to a low protein diet, that's another thing we'll have to deal with. She's never been through any testing for food allergies, just inhalants/contact. 

Regardless, it's a point well taken and something I'm willing to look to readdress. 

Thank you again for offering up comments on our situation. Fleshing things out here with so many other people helps me have more thought out questions when meeting with the vets.

**She's asleep so I thought I'd try to measure her height while she was laying down. When I walked over to her, I thought she might have bloat and started to wake her, but then realized she'd been shaved for the ultrasound. :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad your back and got some good news on some fronts. I hope the kidney issues can be addressed. I'm so happy to hear the chest xrays were clear!

It sounds like Hannah is lean and perhaps weight isn't a factor in her hypertension, though her latest readings are good. Toby is one of those mystery dogs because he's very lean and still has the higher readings, with no kidney issues and with his thyroid being supplemented. 

Hopefully you can get a good plan going for the creatine issue. Hope the rest of the blood work comes back in normal ranges.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sounds like the news is "mostly good". I hope the CBC comes back okay.
Just a thought, have you had her tested for Lepto?? (Sorry, I don't remember, you might have)


----------



## tippykayak

hubbub said:


> Re: weight - she flutters between 65 and 72 depending on the season (late spring - summer she's on the high end). She is really quite tall (absolutely NOT within standard's range). The orthopedic vet gave us a 75 lb max weight/70 lbs preferred weight based on her height/build.


I'd definitely take the advice of a real vet over some guy on the internet (me) any day. Even so, if 70 is ok for a typical dog her height, 66 might help a lot with her particular problems. It doesn't seem like much, but it's over a 5% reduction, and that takes a lot of stress off the joints and the circulatory system. A little less food also means fewer protein waste products in the blood and a lighter load for the kidneys.



hubbub said:


> I think it's probably accurate research (and not a great leap) to say that a leaner ideal weight generally helps with overall health (just like humans). Since the TPLO and stern talk from the ortho, we're very aware of her weight and check it regularly to make sure she's not putting it back on. But your point is well taken and I'd be interested to see her numbers at the lower weight range - I think everything has always come up in the summer - strange just realizing that....


Ha! Yeah...it's not rocket science, lol. I know it's no surprise that lower weight improves general health, but in reading about it, I was struck by how dramatic and stark the differences were in health despite relatively small changes in weight. For example, that famous longitudinal Purina weight study found that lean dogs experienced around a 1.8 year delay compared to moderately overweight (not even obese) dogs in the onset of many common geriatric problems. They also lived almost two years longer, on average.



hubbub said:


> Re: Thyroid - The thyroid is likely the next issue to be (re)addressed - once we're on a path with the kidneys/blood pressure. Options include a nonflavored tab (in case she's reacting to a flavor additive).


Yeah - it absolutely stinks that the initial attempt at thyroid treatment caused such an allergy flare. I'm guessing that it was actually the body responding to the change, rather than the flavors. I hope you can get some good guidance from your vet on how to avoid that.



hubbub said:


> We're much better on stools (we've been on the new food about a month) - firm most of the time (if not, it's soft but formed). If we have to change to a low protein diet, that's another thing we'll have to deal with. She's never been through any testing for food allergies, just inhalants/contact.


Food allergies are really hard to pin down. An elimination diet may tell you a lot more than blood or scratch testing. It also may illuminate some of the other problems. That's something you'd have to discuss with your vet so it can be done safely, and it involves extra work for the humans (though it sounds like you're already doing a lot of work, so it may be feasible).



hubbub said:


> Thank you again for offering up comments on our situation. Fleshing things out here with so many other people helps me have more thought out questions when meeting with the vets.


No problem. I want all Goldens to be comfy and happy, and I want caring owners not to have to pull their hair out with worries.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad your news is mostly good. Being cancer-free for three months is terrific! 

Here's a web site with lots of useful info about canine kidney disease, what the test results mean, diet, etc.: DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs. Newer studies indicate that the low-protein prescription diet is not helpful and may even do harm. I haven't read enough to offer suggestions, but it does look like ongoing research is turning up some good treatments.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

This may have been mentioned, but here I go:
You said" I think everything has always come up in the summer - strange just realizing that....  "
I think DallasGold's toby has seasonal fluctuations in his thyroid levels. Since I had to have my thyroid removed I can tell you that even a small change in the numbers can make a huge change in how I look and feel (weight included). Hopefully you can try the unflavored tablet and see how Hannah does.
Big hugs to you both and lots of good thoughts and prayers for you and your lovely girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

I am so sorry I am just seeing your thread-I don't know how I missed it.
All I can say is you are one incredible Mom/Dad!
What type of cancer did Hannah have?
I will be praying for Hannah and you!


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad your news is mostly good. Being cancer-free for three months is terrific!
> 
> Here's a web site with lots of useful info about canine kidney disease, what the test results mean, diet, etc.: DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs. Newer studies indicate that the low-protein prescription diet is not helpful and may even do harm. I haven't read enough to offer suggestions, but it does look like ongoing research is turning up some good treatments.
> 
> Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you! We were very happy to hit the 3 month mark  The vet mentioned the low protein diet briefly, but added that as a senior she hated to take her protein down too low. We'll cross that bridge when we get there though. Ugh.



coppers-mom said:


> This may have been mentioned, but here I go: You said" I think everything has always come up in the summer - strange just realizing that....  "
> I think DallasGold's toby has seasonal fluctuations in his thyroid levels. Since I had to have my thyroid removed I can tell you that even a small change in the numbers can make a huge change in how I look and feel (weight included). Hopefully you can try the unflavored tablet and see how Hannah does.
> Big hugs to you both and lots of good thoughts and prayers for you and your lovely girl.


Rereading what I wrote, I realize it was not quite what I meant. What I meant to say was that we seem to have intensive vet situations in the summer (TPLO, thyroid testing, cancer, kidney situation, etc). As you point out, there may be seasonal fluctuations.....I figure by the time we get a plan in place for the kidneys, we'll absolutely be out of "summer" and I'll be interested to see the numbers again. 

Thank you very much!



Karen519 said:


> Hubbub
> 
> I am so sorry I am just seeing your thread-I don't know how I missed it.
> All I can say is you are one incredible Mom/Dad!
> What type of cancer did Hannah have?
> I will be praying for Hannah and you!


No worries about missing the thread. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to navigate the board/messages/etc. Thank you though!

Hannah had a type of soft tissue sarcoma. It was adjacent to the vulva and we were concerned they either would not be able to remove it or they might have to do some rerouting. Thankfully our surgeon was able to cut and pull the skin around to keep from rerouting. 

After she had her TPLO she looked like she'd had a tummy tuck on one side because they had to remove so much damaged/infected skin (from her allergies). Then the oncology surgeon pulled so much skin back (on the other side) to "cover the excision" that she's pretty much evened out now. :


----------



## hubbub

tippykayak said:


> I'd definitely take the advice of a real vet over some guy on the internet (me) any day. Even so, if 70 is ok for a typical dog her height, 66 might help a lot with her particular problems. It doesn't seem like much, but it's over a 5% reduction, and that takes a lot of stress off the joints and the circulatory system. A little less food also means fewer protein waste products in the blood and a lighter load for the kidneys.


I appreciate you pointing out the internet issue. I think the internet is great and an incredible community, but since it's anonymous you have to be careful. That being said, I'm here for information/insight and I appreciate having a huge group of golden lovers with an incredible collective amount of knowledge!  

But....I tried to measure her from the shoulders (using a level and her against the wall) and with three readings averaged to about 26.5 inches. She weighed in at 72 on Thursday - the weather is also improving (ie heat index not over 100) so her activity level will increase tremendously. 



tippykayak said:


> Ha! Yeah...it's not rocket science, lol. I know it's no surprise that lower weight improves general health, but in reading about it, I was struck by how dramatic and stark the differences were in health despite relatively small changes in weight. For example, that famous longitudinal Purina weight study found that lean dogs experienced around a 1.8 year delay compared to moderately overweight (not even obese) dogs in the onset of many common geriatric problems. They also lived almost two years longer, on average.


I'll take any extra quality time I can get from her.  

I think that often people forget the importance of weight on the body...."it's only a small piece" etc....but that "small" piece for you is actually quite large for them. I have a friend who cooks their toy dog's food. The dog's serving is TOO large (nearly a human adult serving), but there no getting though to them. "It's less than what we eat" Obviously, but he should weigh 7 lbs not 12+ :no:



tippykayak said:


> Yeah - it absolutely stinks that the initial attempt at thyroid treatment caused such an allergy flare. I'm guessing that it was actually the body responding to the change, rather than the flavors. I hope you can get some good guidance from your vet on how to avoid that.


Thanks. I hope so too. 



tippykayak said:


> Food allergies are really hard to pin down. An elimination diet may tell you a lot more than blood or scratch testing. It also may illuminate some of the other problems. That's something you'd have to discuss with your vet so it can be done safely, and it involves extra work for the humans (though it sounds like you're already doing a lot of work, so it may be feasible).


This is a big concern for me with the kidney issues too. I hope that we are able to come up with something that works. I've already got a small pharmacy/wound care clinic in the kitchen....


----------



## Blondie

Just seeing this thread. Nothing to add except my thoughts and prayers are with you and Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad your back and got some good news on some fronts. I hope the kidney issues can be addressed. I'm so happy to hear the chest xrays were clear!
> 
> It sounds like Hannah is lean and perhaps weight isn't a factor in her hypertension, though her latest readings are good. Toby is one of those mystery dogs because he's very lean and still has the higher readings, with no kidney issues and with his thyroid being supplemented.
> 
> Hopefully you can get a good plan going for the creatine issue. Hope the rest of the blood work comes back in normal ranges.


I'm going to start calling her "mysterious" instead of "complicated" (when speaking to the vet) - I like the term better. :

I missed the call from the vet. I had to go check a location for an upcoming event I'm working on and she had to leave a message. She's very soft spoken, but I think she said the blood levels looked good and the specific gravity was nearly normal again. 

I'll call on Monday and see if I can talk to her. 

Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope she said exactly what you think she said--that would be excellent news! 

It could be possible Hannah has seasonal fluctuating thyroid levels like Toby, though it isn't that common in dogs. Perhaps she had an allergy flare up during a hypo phase and the meds didn't kick in soon enough? It's "mysterious" with Toby so we just do the quarterly absorption tests to figure out what the next quarter's dosing will be. It's been going on for two years now and it's pretty consistent--warmer months = hypo, cooler months = higher levels of thyroid hormones. I looked at his thyroid med and it doesn't have any flavoring in it (according to the label it's just generic levothyroxin). I get it through KV Vet Supply (in bulk in two doses .5 and .1 so I can mix and match depending on what we need).

Does Hannah look heavy to you? There are a lot of normal weight female goldens at 72 lbs.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope she said exactly what you think she said--that would be excellent news!
> 
> It could be possible Hannah has seasonal fluctuating thyroid levels like Toby, though it isn't that common in dogs. Perhaps she had an allergy flare up during a hypo phase and the meds didn't kick in soon enough? It's "mysterious" with Toby so we just do the quarterly absorption tests to figure out what the next quarter's dosing will be. It's been going on for two years now and it's pretty consistent--warmer months = hypo, cooler months = higher levels of thyroid hormones. I looked at his thyroid med and it doesn't have any flavoring in it (according to the label it's just generic levothyroxin). I get it through KV Vet Supply (in bulk in two doses .5 and .1 so I can mix and match depending on what we need).
> 
> Does Hannah look heavy to you? There are a lot of normal weight female goldens at 72 lbs.


I'm anxious for Monday to get here so I can speak with the vet....who would think that I'd wish a weekend off work away! :uhoh: 

I don't think that she looks heavy (I can easily feel her ribs) and her mobility at this weight is good. Once she passes 75 (her highest weight ever was 85 and she looked it), I can't pick her up as easily and she starts to look a bit heavy. At 64.5 (the lowest in 2 years) she looked really thin and her spine was visible when you looked at her just so. 

Since she's more active in cooler months her weight falls off naturally (I don't increase her food). We've been fortunate that each time she's needed to be more "confined" (TPLO, cancer surgery/recovery) it's been during hot and humid weather which she simply doesn't do.

She LOVES to eat, so if she's not interested in food then we know something is wrong.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I'm anxious for Monday to get here so I can speak with the vet....who would think that I'd wish a weekend off work away! :uhoh:
> 
> I don't think that she looks heavy (I can easily feel her ribs) and her mobility at this weight is good. Once she passes 75 (her highest weight ever was 85 and she looked it), I can't pick her up as easily and she starts to look a bit heavy. At 64.5 (the lowest in 2 years) she looked really thin and her spine was visible when you looked at her just so.
> 
> Since she's more active in cooler months her weight falls off naturally (I don't increase her food). We've been fortunate that each time she's needed to be more "confined" (TPLO, cancer surgery/recovery) it's been during hot and humid weather which she simply doesn't do.
> 
> She LOVES to eat, so if she's not interested in food then we know something is wrong.


It sounds like you have a very good handle on a normal weight for her. Hannah sounds like Toby--if he doesn't eat, he needs to go to the vet!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Sounds like the news is "mostly good". I hope the CBC comes back okay.
> Just a thought, have you had her tested for Lepto?? (Sorry, I don't remember, you might have)


Sorry I overlooked this in my multi-quote 

I declined the testing for tick borne diseases because she's on flea and tick preventative and I've never ever seen a tick on her. 

I had read about lepto and assumed it would be checked for in the blood panel and urinalysis. However, when looking at the billing information, apparently the lepto is tested in the same work up for tick borne diseases. Even though she's not exhibited most of the symptoms (fever, vomiting, loss of appetite, etc) I'm going to have them run that panel when we go back. 

It was my fault for assuming and not asking specifically.  I doubt that it will be positive, but I'd like to rule it out anyway.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Sorry I overlooked this in my multi-quote
> 
> I declined the testing for tick borne diseases because she's on flea and tick preventative and I've never ever seen a tick on her.
> 
> I had read about lepto and assumed it would be checked for in the blood panel and urinalysis. However, when looking at the billing information, apparently the lepto is tested in the same work up for tick borne diseases. Even though she's not exhibited most of the symptoms (fever, vomiting, loss of appetite, etc) I'm going to have them run that panel when we go back.
> 
> It was my fault for assuming and not asking specifically.  I doubt that it will be positive, but I'd like to rule it out anyway.


I hope she doesn't have positive titers for lepto--that is a very dangerous illness, that can kill a dog if left untreated. Barkley got it and we almost lost him. Fortunately the vet suspected, tested and got him started on treatment before the results came back. He was very ill, vomiting, lethargic--it was just awful. It's more likely during wet seasons by the way when the ground is moist and the infected wildlife urine that spreads it doesn't dissipate with heat.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's been a while since you've updated us about Hannah? How are things going?


----------



## hubbub

grab bag news.....

We just had our recheck appt on Friday (another LONG day) and saw a different resident this time. 

The good news: 
- BP was still 125
- UPC ratio is still elevated, but had decreased from 2.9 to 1.6  
- Heart ultrasound did not reveal evidence of bacterial infection (can't remember what it's called), but did show some valve degeneration causing back flow into the heart (basically noteworthy, but not serious - they suggested rechecking in a year unless symptoms change)

The cautiously hopeful news: 
- the resident was so concerned about her skin condition (it's mild compared to what we've dealt with over the years) that she made an immediate referral to dermatology and then they worked together to change up nearly all her medications/supplements to hopefully benefit both her kidneys and the allergies/skin infections.

The internal medicine resident implied she was really hopeful that we can make Hannah's remaining time even more golden. 

The new track is:
- Changing flea and heartworm treatments 
- increase BP med with the goal of lowering the UPC ratio to .9 by the next appt.
- increase the dosing and frequency of the antibiotics for three weeks to hopefully get the skin infection under control (and maybe improve the UPC ratio)
- she is completely off benadryl (first time in YEARS)
- weaning of steroids over the next 2 weeks 
- she is now on doxepin which has a strong antihistamine (I just like saying she's on an antidepressant though 
- medicated shampoo once a week until recheck (we just used it today and boy is it "fragrant" - we only use unscented products and I had a headache for about 8 hours from it :yuck 
- medicated wipes for lip fold infection
- increase omega 3's gradually with a target dose of 6000 mg

We are waiting the results of her thyroid panel which should be ready late this week (apparently their lab only runs the thyroid tests once a week).

I'm nervous, but really hopeful. This is what I've been wanting, but I'm more of the "let's change one thing at a time and see what happens" camp. They are changing everything at once which I'm ok with, but it just makes me more nervous than the other method. 

I'll meet with the dermatologists at the recheck appt (they didn't meet directly with me this time - just consulted with the internal medicine resident - saving me a fee ) in three weeks which will give me time to get a better organized history together regarding her skin/allergies. 

We're all still recovering from the trip (plus work for me). I sort of feel like I've been in a blender and I still haven't quite wrapped my mind around everything yet. They seem to be focusing on the possibility of a flea allergy triggering all this, which I don't necessarily agree with (based on previous allergy testing - which I know can change over time), but I'm excited that they think they can improve things for her. At the same time, I'm kicking myself for not being more forceful and demanding the referral years ago. I'm working to push that thought aside though as it's not productive at all.

eta: we did not test for lepto since they all (faculty and residents) think it's so unlikely


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see an updated on Hannah. I hope all the changes do help and give her some relief. Good luck and I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, that much work on one dog would make me exhausted for weeks. I am so pleased you have a whole new multiple approach to Hannah's grab bag of issues! I really hope you start to see a lot of improvements very soon. 

Did the doc's diagnose mitral valve regurgitation for her heart? That's what we got for Toby, but like Hannah, it's so mild we are just monitoring. 

I hope the new antihistamine works! I'm glad she's getting off the steroids too.

I totally understand what you mean about fragrant shampoos--it does the same thing to me! I just hope it makes Hannah feel better.

6000 mg of omega 3s???? We've been on the 300 mgs per 10 lbs so Toby gets just under 1800 mgs per day. I cannot imagine 6000 mgs--especially since fish oils can make poop a LOT softer. Keep us posted on that. BTW, on that big a dose she might have trouble clotting or increased bleeding if she bleeds for anything. We stopped Toby's before his surgery for that purpose, but he's back on them now. 

I hope Hannah improves every day with her new plan of action. You are such a wonderful person and good dog mom for looking after her like this and getting her such quality care.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for the update! It sounds to me like you are getting things well under control with her, what great news!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Wow, that much work on one dog would make me exhausted for weeks. I am so pleased you have a whole new multiple approach to Hannah's grab bag of issues! I really hope you start to see a lot of improvements very soon.
> 
> Did the doc's diagnose mitral valve regurgitation for her heart? That's what we got for Toby, but like Hannah, it's so mild we are just monitoring.
> 
> I hope the new antihistamine works! I'm glad she's getting off the steroids too.
> 
> I totally understand what you mean about fragrant shampoos--it does the same thing to me! I just hope it makes Hannah feel better.
> 
> 6000 mg of omega 3s???? We've been on the 300 mgs per 10 lbs so Toby gets just under 1800 mgs per day. I cannot imagine 6000 mgs--especially since fish oils can make poop a LOT softer. Keep us posted on that. BTW, on that big a dose she might have trouble clotting or increased bleeding if she bleeds for anything. We stopped Toby's before his surgery for that purpose, but he's back on them now.
> 
> I hope Hannah improves every day with her new plan of action. You are such a wonderful person and good dog mom for looking after her like this and getting her such quality care.


Her heart diagnosis was officially listed as mitral insufficiency. The official report is pending, but it showed mitral and aortic valve thickening and aortic insufficiency. I opted for the ultrasound since she has a transient heart murmur and had never been checked. The transient issue made them suggest it to rule out endocarditis (the bacterial infection). I'm glad we have a baseline now  I remembered you had mentioned Toby's somewhere which helped me to not be too alarmed when we discussed it. 

The doxepin (antihistamine) is interesting in a way. I'm excited for her. I've read that it has also been used with some success to help with obsessive behaviors and noise phobias. We're scheduled to get some storms tomorrow night so I'll be keen to see if there are changes. She also just got a thundershirt which helped with pacing during the last storm. :crossfing 

I had read about therapeutic dosing of omega 3 for several things. One was in a book put out by the faculty at Tufts (Cummings School) and the resident did an internship there. We've got to work up to it slowly as it can cause diarrhea. I'm not sure how we'll do it anyway as she won't take a fish oil capsule and won't eat food with the oil on it.  I've been giving her a soft chewable omega 3, but she'll need 20 a day to reach that dosing. :uhoh: We're going to have to try the capsules again...maybe a smaller size that she will be less likely to bite into. They didn't mention the surgery part, so thanks for the reminder. 

Seriously - why can't medicated shampoos be unscented!  I might have to start taking Hannah's benadryl myself :


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

All I can say is that Hannah has a WONDERFUL MOM and I can't believe anyone else could do better. Seems as though you are very thorough and I agree with having the same vet do everything.

Please keep us updated on all. I lost my Senior Girl, Smooch, las December, and of course I have a special love for female Golden Retrievers.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone! 

Sometimes I'll check back on things in this thread when I'm away from the paperwork and just seeing the thread views have ticked up is a reminder of those behind us. So....whether you've been commenting or just reading along, we feel your support here and it's immense!  

<<<<<<<<<<<<<BIG HUGGGGS - all the way around>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Her heart diagnosis was officially listed as mitral insufficiency. The official report is pending, but it showed mitral and aortic valve thickening and aortic insufficiency. I opted for the ultrasound since she has a transient heart murmur and had never been checked. The transient issue made them suggest it to rule out endocarditis (the bacterial infection). I'm glad we have a baseline now  I remembered you had mentioned Toby's somewhere which helped me to not be too alarmed when we discussed it.
> 
> The doxepin (antihistamine) is interesting in a way. I'm excited for her. I've read that it has also been used with some success to help with obsessive behaviors and noise phobias. We're scheduled to get some storms tomorrow night so I'll be keen to see if there are changes. She also just got a thundershirt which helped with pacing during the last storm. :crossfing
> 
> I had read about therapeutic dosing of omega 3 for several things. One was in a book put out by the faculty at Tufts (Cummings School) and the resident did an internship there. We've got to work up to it slowly as it can cause diarrhea. I'm not sure how we'll do it anyway as she won't take a fish oil capsule and won't eat food with the oil on it.  I've been giving her a soft chewable omega 3, but she'll need 20 a day to reach that dosing. :uhoh: We're going to have to try the capsules again...maybe a smaller size that she will be less likely to bite into. They didn't mention the surgery part, so thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Seriously - why can't medicated shampoos be unscented!  I might have to start taking Hannah's benadryl myself :


On the fish oils--is there any way to disguise it in a pill pocket, or is she sensitive to the pill pocket ingredients? I'm glad Toby loves crunching the fish oils and we don't have that issue with him. We did go to a formulation with 680+ combined DHA and EPA (Costco - Kirkland Signature so we only need to give him 3. 

Let us know how the antihistamine works with the thunderstorms. 

I'm so happy you are getting a good plan of attack for Hannah to make her senior years so much better!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for doing it all for your sweet girl. It doesn't sound like bag it is more like luggage or really BIG bag.








Give Hannah lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## hubbub

DallasGold - 
We haven't tried the pill pockets before, but that's what I'm thinking we'll have to do. She smells them in the peanut butter sandwiches I put the rest of her meds in. :uhoh: She bit into one years ago and spit it all over the kitchen - smelled lovely for days :yuck:

Glad to know about the Costco brand - it's on my list of things to check for this week. 

I will keep you all advised about the thunderstorms and see if we have better reactions this time.

Buddy's Mom Forever - 
I love it! Maybe a carry-on instead of checked bags!? :


Again thank you everyone - I'm very positive about all this....I'm glad the positivity is contagious!


----------



## hubbub

A quick update on things:

Apparently I can't read paperwork and misheard her BP - it was actually 150 again. I spoke with the Dr and she said she's more concerned about the UPC ratio and as long as it's 150 or less, considering her history and medication, she thinks that's ok. 

Regarding the new medicines...
- Increased antibiotic and medicated baths - her skin infection looks a little better every day
- Benadryl and prednisone - She's officially been off benadryl for 11 days and only has one more dose of steroids before she'll be off of them. 
- Doxepin - we didn't get the expected storms, so I can't vouch for it's impact on that yet, but I'm assuming the antihistamine is working to a degree. Overall, she's not as itchy and chewing on her legs and tail, but she's scratching more at her neck, shoulders and face.  

Thyroid - not only was the thyroid very low, but the thyroid simulating hormone was very low. We'll start addressing this at the next appt and I hope to get copies of which tests were used and the actual results then. 

We had a small scare this week. I sent the Dr some pictures of her feet (redness & swelling causing the pads to pull away some) which she's had off and on over the years as her allergies flare up. They wanted us to come asap, but with the long travel time and my work schedule this week, the best we could manage was moving up the appt to next week. 

It sounds horrible and I certainly don't want her to be in pain until then, but I hope that they get a chance to see it in person.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been thinking about Hannah and you--thank you for the update. 

Ouch, the paw pads do sound painful and I hope you the vets can help with that. Can you put anything on them to soothe or will that aggravate the allergies? 

I'm glad she's almost weaned off the steroids and benadryl and I'm very glad you got the thyroid test--I wonder if her scratching on her head and neck will improve once her levels are normalized with the supplement? 

As far as the BP--150 sounds good to me (Toby's was higher at his last appointment, but his heart rate was low so they weren't worried). They've been telling me that hypertensive meds also help with inflammation in the eyes. If that's true it's probably helpful elsewhere, such as skin and coat, at least I hope that! 

Keep us posted on Hannah and give her an extra ear rub or two from me. You are such a wonderful caretaker for her!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for the update. I'm rather glad to hear her thyroid is low, because I think that fixing that will help with many of her other problems, especially the allergies and skin issues.
Sending lots of good thoughts for you guys.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Ouch, the paw pads do sound painful and I hope you the vets can help with that. Can you put anything on them to soothe or will that aggravate the allergies?


The strange part about it is that she's not chewing them like usual. (That's what's bothering the Dr.) We've had to cut her walks though, otherwise you're a half-mile away and she decides that her feet hurt and she's not going anywhere. Understandable, but frustrating. I've had to tie her leash to a mailbox and run home to get the car. 

Spraying with the GentaVed spray helps, but they want us to use it sparingly if at all since it contains a steroid. A more "complicated" help is making her stand in an epsom salt soak in the tub. Basically we just have to wait for the portion of pad that's pulled away to die off and breakaway to show the new pad underneath - like a scab. Gross.



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm glad she's almost weaned off the steroids and benadryl and I'm very glad you got the thyroid test--I wonder if her scratching on her head and neck will improve once her levels are normalized with the supplement?


The last time we supplemented, things got so much worse. Hopefully that was an oddity though. They are aware of the reactions last time and have requested further records so they don't repeat anything that we did before. Poor girl keeps trying to scratch her left shoulder, but because of the TPLO can't reach it. She'll be scratching the air with a strange look on her face - so I'll step in to scratch for her. 



Dallas Gold said:


> As far as the BP--150 sounds good to me (Toby's was higher at his last appointment, but his heart rate was low so they weren't worried). They've been telling me that hypertensive meds also help with inflammation in the eyes. If that's true it's probably helpful elsewhere, such as skin and coat, at least I hope that!
> 
> Keep us posted on Hannah and give her an extra ear rub or two from me. You are such a wonderful caretaker for her!


Wow! They haven't mentioned the inflammation part, so maybe it will help too. We're still slowly working up on the fish oil for inflammation, but only the chewable ones so far. Today we're trying the pill pockets with the fish capsule, so hopefully she'll just shallow it and not bite into it this time :crossfing

I'm constantly inspired by the efforts and levels of care I see others on this board, either currently or in previous threads, for their furbabies. It's inspiring when I'm tired and reminds us we aren't alone - so, thank you!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks for the update. I'm rather glad to hear her thyroid is low, because I think that fixing that will help with many of her other problems, especially the allergies and skin issues.
> Sending lots of good thoughts for you guys.


Thank you! I'm anxious to see the actual numbers because I remember them to be SO low before. The Dr. kept repeating that not only was her thyroid level low, but the stimulating hormone was really low too. It's funny I've "lost" all the paperwork on her thyroid experience before - I guess it was so bad we wanted to forget it.

I'd left the USB at work so I didn't include the pictures in my post. For some reason, I'd never taken a reference picture of her feet when they were inflamed so I could have a visual with my description. So, I've been taking more pictures over the last few days for her files - I just hope Hannah doesn't start demanding a high rate for her modeling


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see the update on Hannah! I hope getting her thyroid under control will help. You are such a great mom and Hannah loves you dearly for it. It does get tough sometimes, but it is worth it to help our babies. Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Hannah as you figure everything out!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You are such a good mama. Your Hannah is one lucky girl to have you. It is amazing how some people care for their dogs. Maybe it is not nice to say but I enjoy reading your posts (as Dallas Gold and hotel4dogs), your love and care shown there makes me feel a little bit better about today's careless world we live in.


----------



## hubbub

SandyK said:


> Glad to see the update on Hannah! I hope getting her thyroid under control will help. You are such a great mom and Hannah loves you dearly for it. It does get tough sometimes, but it is worth it to help our babies. Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Hannah as you figure everything out!!


Thank you so much! Finding this forum (with it's wealth of knowledge and support) was the second best thing during Hannah's cancer diagnosis, obviously the best was the "mostly" good news post surgery. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> You are such a good mama. Your Hannah is one lucky girl to have you. It is amazing how some people care for their dogs. Maybe it is not nice to say but I enjoy reading your posts (as Dallas Gold and hotel4dogs), your love and care shown there makes me feel a little bit better about today's careless world we live in.


I think it's a perfectly nice thing to say  I agree that we tend to see more malaise and apathy than I remember. I get strength and courage from other people's posts/stories and hope that in sharing my story the dialogue might help me, someone else right now, or in the future.


----------



## newport

If she has been on antibiotics- or even just some drugs- she will need to replace the good bacteria that they kill off with the bad bacteria. I give my Lola Jarrow pet dophis( spelling). It is a formula designed for dogs. It could help with the loose stools. It is a powder you give by weight. I would definetly do some enzymes with her food as well.


----------



## hubbub

newport said:


> If she has been on antibiotics- or even just some drugs- she will need to replace the good bacteria that they kill off with the bad bacteria. I give my Lola Jarrow pet dophis( spelling). It is a formula designed for dogs. It could help with the loose stools. It is a powder you give by weight. I would definetly do some enzymes with her food as well.


Thank you for the tip. She's on Proviable to help with the gut health. Thankfully I can sprinkle it on her food. We also occasionally use psyllium husk to to help firm up too. I'll have to look up the product you mentioned for comparison. 

Thankfully things have been mostly firm since we've swapped foods


----------



## Dallas Gold

On the blood pressure meds and inflammation of the eye--Toby's ophthalmologist told me there is some evidence, though not well-documented yet, that some hypertensive meds are actually protective of the retinas. When he told me that I told him I'd keep Toby on the meds for life if necessary. 

Keep up the fabulous job you are doing with Hannah. Those epsom salt soaks will probably do a lot of good--epsom salts are so good for so much! I just bought a ton of it at Costco the other day.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> On the blood pressure meds and inflammation of the eye--Toby's ophthalmologist told me there is some evidence, though not well-documented yet, that some hypertensive meds are actually protective of the retinas. When he told me that I told him I'd keep Toby on the meds for life if necessary.
> 
> Keep up the fabulous job you are doing with Hannah. Those epsom salt soaks will probably do a lot of good--epsom salts are so good for so much! I just bought a ton of it at Costco the other day.


Great news on the BP med! It's been so great to hear about Toby's progression through the surgery and recovery. I would do the same thing in your situation. The Dr advised that doubling her dose wouldn't make her's go too low (she must have seen my eyes pop open when she said to double it). 

We get the big back at Costco too! Plus the massive bag of baking soda and bottles of vinegar. You mentioned the fish oil from Costco before. I noticed they are enteric coated. Do they have a smell at all? (A friend gave me a few enteric coated ones from Walmart to try and Hannah actually took them with the pill pockets and also with peanut butter - she didn't shy away from my hand when I held them and I didn't notice a smell.) 

I've got a new drive to do a purge here and see if we can't get rid of some more allergy inducing, dust harboring items and papers. I hope to make progress this weekend - the first I haven't worked this month!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Great news on the BP med! It's been so great to hear about Toby's progression through the surgery and recovery. I would do the same thing in your situation. The Dr advised that doubling her dose wouldn't make her's go too low (she must have seen my eyes pop open when she said to double it).
> 
> We get the big back at Costco too! Plus the massive bag of baking soda and bottles of vinegar. You mentioned the fish oil from Costco before. I noticed they are enteric coated. Do they have a smell at all? (A friend gave me a few enteric coated ones from Walmart to try and Hannah actually took them with the pill pockets and also with peanut butter - she didn't shy away from my hand when I held them and I didn't notice a smell.)
> 
> I've got a new drive to do a purge here and see if we can't get rid of some more allergy inducing, dust harboring items and papers. I hope to make progress this weekend - the first I haven't worked this month!


The Kirkland ones we use do not have an odor on Toby at all! He eats them like treats and I don't smell a thing--and I have a sensitive nose!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Bumping up! How is Hannah doing?


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for checking in.  I came on last week to post an update on Hannah and realized that this all really got going a few months ago. I'm sure it's the same for everyone, but it seems like it's been going on for ages. It wasn't that it was a depressing thought, but it just made me really tired and tired for her too.

But....we had a recheck appt last week because of the paw pad issue. This meant that we were due to go back this week for our derm consultation. However, the VERY nice resident secured Hannah a derm appt last week (even though they were booked), so we didn't have to drive back again this week! 

The results of our internal medicine appt: 
1 - Goal UPC ratio (kidney value) was 0.9 or less, but it had only decreased from 1.6 to 1.4  - - they said the second thing they were hoping for was that it had not increased, so it was a half-win. 

2 - Blood Pressure held steady at 150

3 - Thyroid level was very low as was the thyroid simulating hormone, which is apparently unusual (the TSH should be high as it's signaling the thryoid to work). 

4 - I misunderstood/misread the omega 3 dosing! She's to have 6000 mgs of FISH OIL not omega 3s :doh: Thankfully I hadn't worked her up to that dose yet. The enteric coated ones are working like a charm and the pill pockets have too!

So....we'll keep all the BP meds the same and retest in 3 weeks. If the UPC continues to tick down, they will release her from "kidney watch" and recheck it annually unless there are problems. They also started her on a thyroid supplement (caplet - not chewable) at half the dose because of her heart issues (aortic arch and value degeneration). We'll also retest those numbers in 3 weeks and see how they progress. 

Our dermatology appt:
The faculty member saw us and after looking her over he said, "Well, we don't know exactly what she's got, but....she's got it really bad." Tears welled up in my eyes in relief as he started discussing her history and possible options for her. 

Because her skin was still a bit of a wreck, he continued the antibiotic dose for 3 weeks. We also got *another* shampoo and a leave in rinse for our once a week bath (we're up to 3 washes and 1 leave in rinse - she squeaked in the tub last week 

He pulled blood work to redo her allergy testing (she'd only been off prednisone about a week - so skin tests were out for now). He did a 6 pack intradermal test to check, but nothing swelled (likely because of the pred still being in her system). He said with severe cases he likes to have both the blood and skin testing done. One is more likely to give false positives and the other false negatives, but I can't remember which is which. So, in 3 weeks we'll start to transition to a new allergy shot and see how she looks skin wise. At this point she'll be on the higher dose antibiotic for 5 weeks. 

He noted that 3 weeks is usually the minimum you want to wait for skin infections to resolve because the skin's like cycle is about 3 weeks. He also said that most of the time, itching/chewing/inflamaton associated with inhaled or contact allergens affects the face, neck and shoulders (basically the upper body) while flea allergies affects the lower body. I can't remember which area feet fell into. :doh: (I'm usually good to take notes during the appts, but lapsed completely)

He asked me to bring every shampoo and topical medication we've got next time so he can hopefully integrate what we already own and save a bit of money. He also lifted a *HUGE* weight off my mind (financially) when he said Hannah was not a good candidate for an oral cyclosporine because there have been reports of increased soft tissue sarcomas with their use. Since her cancer is a type of STS and they didn't get a clean margin, it's an absolute no-go. 

His goal is to try to keep her off steroids until the spring and then do intradermal (skin) testing and tweak her allergy shots some more. 

Since the appt, she's been really tired and not as "bright eyed" which worries me, but we had daylight savings time, so I hope that is contributing to it. She's still itchy and chewy, but her skin continues to improve bit by bit. 

Thank you everyone again for being here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, you have a lot of stuff to digest! Me too--I just wanted to say I'm glad you are getting some answers and have a plan developing for Hannah. She's a very lucky doggie!! Sending her (and you) best wishes!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update. It sounds like a mixed bag, but mostly good news. That's great that you were able to have the derm appt. at the same time!
I'm guessing that she's just tired from everything they put her thru. I know HRH isn't the same for 2 days after his vet appointments.
Give the sweet girl an extra hug and kiss for me!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the thoughts  I'm hopeful that things will be better by the weekend. I took her outside to roll around while I did a bit of yard work before work and she seemed a little better. I think she's tired....and tired of being tired. 

I feel better each time we leave, so I'm trying to concentrate on that. However she's grumbling more during our ride to/from the hospital. Which means I have to stop more often and let her stretch (lift her in and out of the car) so our trips are getting longer and longer. :doh: Obviously I don't want her uncomfortable, but I'm beginning to think she just likes sniffing around the rest areas and at this "general store" type place we stop on the way there. 

Fingers and toes crossed for HRH today! I'm glad Toby of Texas had a fair run too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I do think they know what they can do to keep us under their paws--requiring rest stops for sniffs is perfect for Hannah. Toby will stop dead in his tracks on walks or lean into the direction he wants us to go--talk about stubborn!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your girl is in my thoughts and prayers. So many issues you have to deal with, it is not easy I know. Thank you for taking such a good care of your sweet girl. She is very lucky to have you.


----------



## SandyK

Thank you for the update on Hannah!! Looks like you have your hands full. Make sure not too full so Hannah can get all those extra back scratches!! Thoughts and prayers will continue for you and Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

I've begun this update several times over the last few days - I think I've reached a mental plateau of some sort and am working to recharge. 

Last week we met with yet another faculty dermatologist. In the three weeks prior, Hannah had begun exhibiting some strange symptoms including: sleeping more than usual, lack of interest in food, confusion, loose stools again, and her chewing/itching had become very intense. 

We went over all this and her history with this doctor. He very concerned and wanted to change things up - - putting her on hypoallergenic food and no treats or edible medications/pill pockets for 8 weeks, changing the frequency and makeup of her allergy shots, and taking her off doxepin and putting her on a cycle of Temaril-P. He emphasized that her case is very complex and she may need to be on steroid for the rest of her life. 

I'm trying to have a good attitude, but there are a few things Hannah really enjoys (food/treats is one of them). She's been "down" the last few days and can't seem to comprehend why she's not getting her pills in pockets or "sandwiches" and why I'm shoving them down her throat or what's she's done wrong to keep her from getting her normal treats (instead of this dry kibble) at what's been "snack time" for 10 years.  Because of her mobility, our inside games have always involved tracking kibble, but she's can't seem to smell the hypoallergenic food. Other times she won't take it at all - just turns her head away. 

I think she "might" be ok eating it as food if we could just get a "real" treat back into the mix. She's not too wild about the hypoallergenic treats they sent home with us. Maybe things will improve once we drop off some of the pills - I don't know. Oh, and she has an ear infection and is having to have drops 2x/day - which she cannot stand. 

They good news was that her thyroid level was normalized at the current low dosing. They also opted to put off another UPC ratio check until her skin is better under control, since the infection could be falsely inflating the ratio numbers.

I couldn't bear to put her through the multi-shampoo bath ritual this week, which I feel guilty about. *sigh* Thank you for being here.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my....I was wondering how you both were doing--I'm sorry you are needing to go to a different routine with non-appealing hypo-allergenic food and treats and no smelly things. I hope you get some answers, but I do empathize with you not getting to give her pills in the pill pockets-- I cannot imagine what I would do without them! I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers--and hope you get her back on track soon. 

Hooray on the thyroid level though!!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you 

I want her to be comfortable and not so itchy, but don't want to take away the things she enjoys. We may end up exactly back where we were before. Tomorrow is a new day :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How about fruit or veggies as treat? Does she like them or it is on no-no list too?


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> How about fruit or veggies as treat? Does she like them or it is on no-no list too?


She LOVES most fruits and veggies!  Unfortunately everything but this kibble and the "treat" cracker are off the table for her. I believe that he's trying to eliminate any allergen that can be controlled to dial her back to environmental allergens only. Actually, the only extra "treat" she can have is small pieces of ice - so the ice maker is getting some extra use 

If she makes it through the 8 week reset on food, we'll add back one thing at a time and look for a reaction. The problem being that, say she is better in 8 weeks - is it the food, the change in allergy injections, the round of steroids, the change in seasons, etc. So, then we add back something and she does or doesn't react - is it the food, etc. 

I think they are taking things seriously and are working to make sure she has the best quality of life possible - given her issues. He implied that this was really a day by day process and so I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just stopping by to say that I'm thinking of you and your sweet girl!


----------



## hubbub

I'd hoped to update this last night, but, after laying on the floor with Hannah, apparently dozed off only to wake up in the early morning with a horrible backache 

Last week I emailed the dermatologist to update him on Hannah. She's had a few itchy days over the last few weeks, but early last week she broke out and it just wouldn't resolve. He asked if I could please bring her in so things didn't get out of control again. Things have been much better so I made the appt and the drive. *On a positive note, apparently the holidays have made traffic lighter and we made the trip in just under 3 hours this time (even with the rain)! Which makes me feel better about our recheck with oncology next week.*

In short, she's got a bacterial infection in her skin again, but not too bad yet. The infection in her lip fold IS bad though. They actually even gave her a complimentary bath with an antibiotic shampoo they were sending home with us! What I don't understand is how she is so much softer than when I bathed her on Sunday?  Is it the shampoo, does a thorough drying make that much a difference, or do I not know how to bath her properly? We made some adjustments to her meds which will hopefully help. Her ears were bacteria free though 

She's also balking at the food, but he asked us to please stay on it two more weeks before we introduce another food. We're going to do our best. She's lost almost four pounds in four weeks, which is concerning to them, so they'll check her weight next week (while we're with onco) and maybe make an adjustment.

On the positive note, she in a FABULOUS MOOD!!!! I've been overwhelmed with how good she feels - she's bouncing through the house, playing with toys, doubled her walking most days, her feet look GREAT, a lot of her black skin has sloughed off and is pink underneath, and she is even developing an undercoat - she's getting the cutest little mohawk.  :smooch: 

The combination of pain management (getting the allergies under control), Adaquan injections, and thyroid supplement seem to be working wonders. 

The internist stopped by to say hello during our appt and was stunned at the improvement in her mobility. The dermatologist's eyes bulged and mouth opened when she got up as he came in the room. While we were there, they kept bringing in other doctors and faculty to see her move - even stopped us at the billing counter to talk to someone about it. He asked if they'd taken footage of her previously, but they hadn't - he said she'd be a good commercial subject  Careful now, we're getting an ego here 

The dermatologist said yesterday that he wished they'd been seeing her since she was little because she'd make a great journal subject. He reiterated that he considers every day, every moment with Hannah a gift and he was trying to make sure that she could have the best version of those moments possible. 

Hannah was a little nervous with all the attention to begin with, but warmed up pretty quickly. I told them all, "I've had a peak at the kind of quality she can have and we want MORE!!!!"

Sorry this is so long - thank you for being with us! <<<<HUGS>>>>>


----------



## hotel4dogs

what wonderful, wonderful news to hear that she is doing so well with her mobility, and feeling so good!! Just warms my heart and makes me want to hug both of you!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> what wonderful, wonderful news to hear that she is doing so well with her mobility, and feeling so good!! Just warms my heart and makes me want to hug both of you!


Thank you! This is a wonderful holiday present for us and beautiful way to start the new year  If we can make it through the food trial (and out of the back yard because she's eating mushrooms and pinecones :doh, I see plenty of days where she can get up without trouble from under her umbrella shade in the back.  :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ditto what Barb said! This is wonderful news and I'm glad she's feeling better. I hope the bacterial infections go away too. Good for Hannah and her spunkiness!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It nice to see Hannah is doing well, way to go girl. Your mom and you deserve to have nice holidays.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Your update made my heart feel good! You go Hannah! I hope she continues to improve. Don't forget to take care of you too.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm delighted to hear that Hannah is enjoying life despite the health issues that make life a challenge for both of you. 



hubbub said:


> ...What I don't understand is how she is so much softer than when I bathed her on Sunday?  Is it the shampoo, does a thorough drying make that much a difference, or do I not know how to bath her properly?


This might be a difference in the water. We have well water and I know that a beauty salon won't color or perm hair that is washed with well water until after they have used a special process to remove minerals left by the water.



hubbub said:


> She's also balking at the food, but he asked us to please stay on it two more weeks before we introduce another food. We're going to do our best. She's lost almost four pounds in four weeks, which is concerning to them, so they'll check her weight next week (while we're with onco) and maybe make an adjustment.


When Charlie was on anti-seizure meds that suppressed his appetite, our vet gave him injections of vitamin B-12 that worked wonders and turned him back into the piggy boy he had always been. Maybe something like that would help Hannah?

It sounds like you're seeing amazing progress and I hope that continues for a long time to come.

Wishing you holidays filled with joy and peace, not to mention Hannah,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> This might be a difference in the water. We have well water and I know that a beauty salon won't color or perm hair that is washed with well water until after they have used a special process to remove minerals left by the water.


Thank you! I didn't think about the difference in water at all - I'm supposed to bathe her 1x/week so I'll have a good comparison. 



GoldensGirl said:


> When Charlie was on anti-seizure meds that suppressed his appetite, our vet gave him injections of vitamin B-12 that worked wonders and turned him back into the piggy boy he had always been. Maybe something like that would help Hannah?


I'll have to ask about those next week. I think I remember DallasGold's Toby getting b-12 too. I spritzed some water on it last night and this morning and that helped a bit, so we'll see.

Thank you again everyone for being with us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just dropping by to wish Hannah and you a very Merry Christmas!

I hope the season is a healthy, happy one for you and yours.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Merry Christmas!! I hope Hannah and you have a wonderful day today!


----------



## hubbub

*We are weekend warriors!*

Thank you for the Christmas wishes! 

Hannah's been feeling so good lately. I know I mentioned that she'd increased her walking most days, but Friday morning she pushed it! 

A month ago, she'd walk about .25 miles in the am, sometimes just over .5 - that was the limit. Friday morning we walked the .5+ mile route, when we were almost back to our driveway, she came to a sudden stop in the street and sat down. I thought she'd stepped on something and was turning her feet over checking for a sweetgum ball or pine cone piece, but - nothing! 

I got her to stand back up, but she wouldn't walk - - until I started walking towards her (and away from the house). She popped right up and started trotting up the hill again. We walked the route again and when we were almost home she stopped again - this time I asked if she wanted to go again and she turned to trot up the hill again. I was marveling at how proud I was that she was walking so well, then it dawned on me how sore she was going to be. :doh: We'll she was REALLY stiff all day Friday - poor girl. 

Saturday, she was less creaky, so, we went to visit a friend in assisted living which she LOVES doing. The weather was really nice, so after we got back home I opted to have her stay inside while I worked on the final backyard clean up. Hannah will eat mushrooms, sticks and pine cones and the yard was full of them! Well, 40+ HUGE piles of pine straw later, the yard looks like it's covered with warts (piles I didn't have time to pick up) and I could barely move last night - you'd think I'd have learned a lesson from Hannah just 24 hours before. Nope! :no:

But it doesn't matter, because we're together


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you two weekend warriors have a wonderful day and many more to come.


----------



## hubbub

Well Hannah's mostly recovered from our wild warrior weekend, still sleepy and a bit creaky, but ok. I'm also mostly recovered - - sleepy and creaky too 

Tomorrow we go back to the teaching hospital for our 6 month recheck with the oncology team. With everything else going on, this appt sort of sneaked up on me. It's on the calendar and I've reconfirmed it countless times (much to the appt clerk's chagrin), but it's just....here. We'll also have a consult with dermatology to check her weight/skin/ears/lips. 

Our appt is after lunch, so we don't have to leave at the crack of dawn to get there! Since we're leaving later in the morning, if Hannah has to make her usual stop at the general store, it will be open and they have homemade ICE CREAM!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good luck at your appointment today! I hope Hannah gets a good report (and ice cream!).


----------



## hotel4dogs

hoping that all goes well for you today!! Let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## Deber

Checking in and hoping today is a good day.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Fingers crossed that you get good news at the check-up. Homemade ice cream sounds like a splendid reward!


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> if Hannah has to make her usual stop at the general store, it will be open and they have homemade ICE CREAM!!!!


I hope you two enjoy the ice cream I am sure will be desired.


----------



## hubbub

*6 Months Cancer FREE!!!*

We just got back and Hannah is 6 months in the clear post surgery! :banana:

So - IF we get good news on her abdominal ultrasound next week, then we'll be in 2 dancing bananas mode!

Our experience today was strange in some ways - we saw a different doctor today who was "ok" - I say ok because on the physical exam she didn't "feel any mass" on Hannah's leg - - - however, there is a grape sized mass there that was diagnosed as a spindle cell tumor (either benign or low grade). After I showed it to her, she told me to watch it for change in size, in which case, bring her in. 

I also thought we would be speaking to someone in dermatology (the doctor is out of town), but apparently they just checked on her weight with the oncology team. They (oncology) told me she hadn't lost a significant amount of weight and to keep her on the hypoallergenic food, but she lost over a pound and a half (once I converted kg to lbs) which is more than she was losing in the first place (on a weekly average) that started this worry in the first place.  She's now lost 6.5 lbs in just over 5 weeks. 

They were very busy with chemo and radiation since they were only open today for this week, so maybe that was part of it. Regardless, I'm going to email the doctors we normally see over the weekend, so they'll be prepped for my confusion and questions. 

We (or I) missed out on ice cream because Hannah was sound asleep as we went by the place. She can't have it anyway, so I guess it's for the best - until next time :crossfing

Regardless - - we've reached the 6 month mark!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> We just got back and Hannah is 6 months in the clear post surgery! :banana:
> 
> So - IF we get good news on her abdominal ultrasound next week, then we'll be in 2 dancing banana mode!


Fabulous news! I'm so happy for you!

arty::drummer:arty::drummer:arty:



hubbub said:


> She's now lost 6.5 lbs in just over 5 weeks.


Is she eating okay? Keeping her food down? Maybe they think it's good to have her slender at this point?



hubbub said:


> Regardless - - we've reached the 6 month mark!!


Your news has just made my day! :dblthumb2

Wishing you and Hannah a very Happy New Year!


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Is she eating okay? Keeping her food down? Maybe they think it's good to have her slender at this point?


She's eating okay. Some meals are better than others. This food has ZERO taste and Hannah's just over it. She'll eat one meal with her normal enthusiasm, but the next meal she'll pick over and it might take her 2 hours to eat a cup of food. 

I was just confused because at the appt last week, the Derm Dr kept talking about how worried they were that she'd lost over 4 lbs in 4 weeks and said that if she continued to drop the weight, they'd change things next week (being this week). 

The Dr today said she thought she was within normal range, but she'd never seen her before. I can easily feel all Hannah's ribs and her spine, she's down almost 9% in 5 weeks. I'm just chalking it up to a full day on their part.



GoldensGirl said:


> Fabulous news! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> arty::drummer:arty::drummer:arty:
> 
> Your news has just made my day! :dblthumb2
> 
> Wishing you and Hannah a very Happy New Year!


Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!! Happy New Year to You TOOO!!


----------



## Deber

I would not be overly concerned with the weight loss. She has lost some, but considering all she has been through I think it will level off, especially when you can start introducing new foods. 

I try to go over this whole thread, just to keep my memory sharp. It is amazing the road you two have traveled and a godsend to others who face this to have a place of reference. You are one special lady with a very special girl. You are both in my thoughts.

Have a wonderful New Years and hoping 2012 is better for Hannah. Isn't this forum the Best of the Best?


----------



## hubbub

Deber said:


> I would not be overly concerned with the weight loss. She has lost some, but considering all she has been through I think it will level off, especially when you can start introducing new foods.
> 
> I try to go over this whole thread, just to keep my memory sharp. It is amazing the road you two have traveled and a godsend to others who face this to have a place of reference. You are one special lady with a very special girl. You are both in my thoughts.
> 
> Have a wonderful New Years and hoping 2012 is better for Hannah. Isn't this forum the Best of the Best?


After a night's sleep (and recovering from the drive), I think you're right about the weight. We're going back next week anyway and I hope we'll get the ok to try a different food. 

I know the thread is long and twisty  I truly appreciate anyone trying to keep up - at this point it's like a main reference page for me if I'm away from Hannah's file. 

Thank you so much for chiming in and for the wishes! I cannot express how fantastic this forum has been. I really have to watch myself or I could be on here forever as I dip into others stories, but the beauty is the people behind the stories and the willingness of so many to share and assist.

Happy New Year to YOU too!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so sorry I am just catching up on Hannah now, but I didn't see it earlier!
Praying for sweet Hannah and for you and praying she is doing better in 2012.
I had a Senior Golden Girl, too-there is nothing like them!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> She's eating okay. Some meals are better than others. This food has ZERO taste and Hannah's just over it. She'll eat one meal with her normal enthusiasm, but the next meal she'll pick over and it might take her 2 hours to eat a cup of food.
> 
> I was just confused because at the appt last week, the Derm Dr kept talking about how worried they were that she'd lost over 4 lbs in 4 weeks and said that if she continued to drop the weight, they'd change things next week (being this week).
> 
> The Dr today said she thought she was within normal range, but she'd never seen her before. I can easily feel all Hannah's ribs and her spine, she's down almost 9% in 5 weeks. I'm just chalking it up to a full day on their part.


Worrying about this kind of weight loss is all too familiar. We went through something like this with Charlie when he started on zonisamide, which suppresses appetite. Things that helped included injections of vitamin B-12, which I know some GRF dogs get weekly, and using some smelly additions to food. 

I know that Hannah is on a strict diet, but are you allowed to add flavored broth to her food? Chicken? Turkey? Beef? Fish? Prepared versions of these are available in grocery stores, or you could even get bouillon crystals and prepare yourself. It's a amazing what a little broth does to make the food more tempting. We did this for Charlie and for another dog. Charlie was also fond of having sardines added to his food, which also helped to stimulate his appetite.

Keep pushing them about this issue. Maybe even a call today, since you're worried about it? 

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry I am just catching up on Hannah now, but I didn't see it earlier!
> Praying for sweet Hannah and for you and praying she is doing better in 2012.
> I had a Senior Golden Girl, too-there is nothing like them!!


Thank you and Happy New Year to YOU! We appreciate all the support 



GoldensGirl said:


> Worrying about this kind of weight loss is all too familiar. We went through something like this with Charlie when he started on zonisamide, which suppresses appetite. Things that helped included injections of vitamin B-12, which I know some GRF dogs get weekly, and using some smelly additions to food.
> 
> I know that Hannah is on a strict diet, but are you allowed to add flavored broth to her food? Chicken? Turkey? Beef? Fish? Prepared versions of these are available in grocery stores, or you could even get bouillon crystals and prepare yourself. It's a amazing what a little broth does to make the food more tempting. We did this for Charlie and for another dog. Charlie was also fond of having sardines added to his food, which also helped to stimulate his appetite.
> 
> Keep pushing them about this issue. Maybe even a call today, since you're worried about it?
> 
> Big hugs,
> Lucy


I've got the B12 shots on my list of things to ask next week. Unfortunately Hannah can't have anything other than this food and ice chips. Actually, when it gets wet, it starts "dissolving" and sticks to the bowl. :yuck: In the past whenever she's had an upset stomach, I give her rice and broth, and she does love it! 

Yesterday's experience was just so different from the other times we've been there. Almost like we were an inconvenience to them. I would have been pushier than I was, but since we're going back next week and our other Drs were out of town, I wasn't. The office is closed until Monday and both Hannah's normal Drs will be back then, so I'll email them over the weekend and follow up with a call on Monday. 

I'm just *so* grateful to have Hannah be here in body to usher in the New Year with me arty:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you and Hannah and hoping you get to spend all of 2012 side by side!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you guys! 

BTW, we are doing twice a month cobalamin (B-12) injections for Toby and I've noticed he is more anxious to get fed on time right after the injections--as in barking at me until I feed him! It very well may help Hannah's appetite as well, as well as improve her energy levels. I had a nurse teach me how to inject Toby, then they ordered a big bottle for me that I use at home. I get the syringes from the pharmacy. I'm always nervous when I give him the injections but so far so good--I haven't injured him yet thank goodness. If the vets give you the okay for this it is something you can do at home.


----------



## hubbub

I am in tears! Hannah has injured her rear leg and we're on the way to the emergency clinic. Any prayers or positive thoughts and energy are appreciated.

I don't know how much more either of us can take.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I am in tears! Hannah has injured her rear leg and we're on the way to the emergency clinic. Any prayers or positive thoughts and energy are appreciated.
> 
> I don't know how much more either of us can take.


Oh no....no no... So sorry. You are in my prayers. Please keep us posted. I'll light a candle for Hannah as well. Stay strong--as we pray for you guys.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> I am in tears! Hannah has injured her rear leg and we're on the way to the emergency clinic. Any prayers or positive thoughts and energy are appreciated.
> 
> I don't know how much more either of us can take.


Candles are lit and prayers are flowing. Dogs are resilient, probably more so than we are. 

Hoping for good news soon...


----------



## Bob Dylan

I also lit a candle and will keep sweet Hannah in my prayers. ((HUGS))


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Praying for Hannah and you.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Hannah. Hugs


----------



## Debles

Sending hugs and prayers for Hannah.


----------



## Evie

More good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## dborgers

You're giving Hannah all the care you can. Many wouldn't. You are. God bless you.

Thoughts and prayers for you and Hannah. I hope it's just a sprain.


----------



## hubbub

*Mixed News*

We're finally back! As a non-life threatening injury, we kept getting pushed to the bottom of the pile - which I absolutely understand.

The "good" news is that it's not her knee which was my initial thought when I posted. 

The "bad" news is that the Dr feels it's likely related to her hip or spine. When she pressed a spot on the lower part of Hannah's back, her legs would give way. She said that showed the problem area is in the lower vertebras or possibly hip. Also in the "bad" news is that her lymph nodes are swollen to a "prominant" size. Because we are going back to the teaching hospital on Wednesday, she gave me a list of things to ask them to check. Since this is a holiday weekend, she didn't want to do x-rays, etc, because it's not an emergency and we would likely seek treatment at the hospital which would want their own imaging. 

Because of Hannah's other issues, she gave us a rx for Hycodan for pain and suggested I give Hannah her dose of Adequan early. (The Temaril-P limits her pain management choices.) 

She was so very nice and was also a golden owner, having lost several to cancer. Since Hannah has nodules on her spleen and kidneys, she told me to watch for any change in the size of Hannah's abdomen, in case something ruptures. I burst into tears at this point, even though I know she was just trying to arm me with information, not suggest an outcome. 

She gave me a big hug before I left and told me to call or come back over the holiday weekend if I have any concerns.

*The very best news* - the outpouring of love and support from this forum and THANK YOU for all the candles (and Dallas Gold for starting the thread). I've cried and cried while trying to type this post. I cannot express how much it means to me at this point. No words at all.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks so much for the comprehensive update. I'm so glad you found a veterinarian who was thorough and caring. 

You must be emotionally exhausted at this point, given the high stress levels associated with the injury in addition to Hannah's usual "grab bag." I hope you'll be able to relax with your girl tonight and look forward to the year ahead with happiness.


----------



## hubbub

Funny part of our adventure - the pharmacy kept asking me for Hannah's "valid photo id" for the rx since it's a controlled substance. They finally figured out how to override the computer so we could leave :doh:

I too am hoping for a calm evening (hopefully not too many fireworks from my neighbor). I usually run the washing machine for most of the night to cover up the noise, so at least I'll catch up on that - but I'll spend time with my furbaby and that's the most important. 

I'll see if I can find an id that I can add her info to and laminate it for future use!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll continue to hold both of you in my prayers. I hope you get better news on Wednesday and Hannah doesn't have what I fear you are thinking. I bet you are just plain exhausted so I hope you can get some sleep tonight and some good bonding time with Hannah. You take such wonderful care of her, she couldn't ask for anything better. HUGS...


----------



## goldencontriever3

We will keep you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers. Hope you both have ahappy and peaceful New Years Eve. Give Hannah a big hug from us!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Our prayers will continue that Hannah does well and those swollen nodes aren't what we all fear.


----------



## hotel4dogs

praying hard for Hannah. Too much sadness already, we need some good news!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Good morning and Happy New Year! I like to think that today marks the first day of a new and better year for all of us.

How is Hannah doing with the new pain medication? I hope both of you were able to get some rest last night.



hubbub said:


> ...Since Hannah has nodules on her spleen and kidneys, she told me to watch for any change in the size of Hannah's abdomen, in case something ruptures. I burst into tears at this point, even though I know she was just trying to arm me with information, not suggest an outcome...


Being forewarned lets you be forearmed. There are some treatments that can be used to stop bleeding for dogs that have hemangiosarcoma. I recall them being discussed last summer in the thread about Barb's Toby and I think Dallas Gold also knows about them. Perhaps someone will weigh in with more information. 

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year! I like to think that today marks the first day of a new and better year for all of us.
> 
> How is Hannah doing with the new pain medication? I hope both of you were able to get some rest last night.
> 
> Being forewarned lets you be forearmed. There are some treatments that can be used to stop bleeding for dogs that have hemangiosarcoma. I recall them being discussed last summer in the thread about Barb's Toby and I think Dallas Gold also knows about them. Perhaps someone will weigh in with more information.
> 
> Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you and Happy New Year to you as well! Hannah seems a bit better today. She didn't "give out" on that side during her bathroom break. 

I opted not to give Hannah any pain meds last night and just gave her the Adequan injection. She is terrified of fireworks, the ones farther away are bad enough, but our neighbor puts on a huge show any holiday he can. One year, after I got home from a party, she was twisted up in the coffee table - I'm not sure how she squeezed in there, but I had to take it apart to get her out. :no: I didn't want her to be scared and also not feel sure-footed. 

Last night we tried out the Thundershirt and there was definite improvement. She didn't pace really and only "dug" in the carpet once, then settled down and dozed some. I think she was exhausted from the emergency clinic as well. 

I spent much of last night searching through the forums, making notes, and thinking about our journey so far - looking at how thankful I am. 

I hope this is a good year for us as well. A few years ago, I had several major things back to back - a friend told me if one more thing happened she was getting me a bottle tree.  (For those not familiar, they are used to capture bad spirits) 

But - - No matter what, Hannah's had better quality in the last 5 weeks than she's had in years and that makes everything worth it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping you guys in my thoughts!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Thank you and Happy New Year to you as well! Hannah seems a bit better today. She didn't "give out" on that side during her bathroom break.
> 
> I opted not to give Hannah any pain meds last night and just gave her the Adequan injection. She is terrified of fireworks, the ones farther away are bad enough, but our neighbor puts on a huge show any holiday he can. One year, after I got home from a party, she was twisted up in the coffee table - I'm not sure how she squeezed in there, but I had to take it apart to get her out. :no: I didn't want her to be scared and also not feel sure-footed.
> 
> Last night we tried out the Thundershirt and there was definite improvement. She didn't pace really and only "dug" in the carpet once, then settled down and dozed some. I think she was exhausted from the emergency clinic as well.
> 
> I spent much of last night searching through the forums, making notes, and thinking about our journey so far - looking at how thankful I am.
> 
> I hope this is a good year for us as well. A few years ago, I had several major things back to back - a friend told me if one more thing happened she was getting me a bottle tree.  (For those not familiar, they are used to capture bad spirits)
> 
> But - - No matter what, Hannah's had better quality in the last 5 weeks than she's had in years and that makes everything worth it.


I'm glad to know the Thundershirt works for Hannah. She is such a lucky girl to have you working to improve her quality of life and fighting for her the way you do!

Charlie used to be terrified of thunder and fireworks. At the first clap of thunder he would begin to cry and try to get into my lap, which was a challenge for a dog who was thin at 85 pounds. I dearly love fireworks, but I stayed home with him on holidays for years because the noise was so traumatic for him. Sadly, it was a sign of hearing loss when he stopped responding to thunder.

The bottle tree sounds like a useful idea! There have been times during 2011 when I wondered if exorcism was in order.  We hope all the bad news left with last year and that 2012 will be much better behaved.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for a wonderful 2012 for Hannah and you.


----------



## dborgers

Glad to read Hannah's doing better today. 

My wife was chiropractor who helped a few of her patient's dogs with disc problems along the way too. She says: "put an ice pack on the sore spot a few times a day". A bag of peas if you don't have gel ice packs. That helps reduce inflammation and involvement of the surrounding muscles, which pull every which way from inflammation ... helps it feel better. I had bulging discs pushing on the spine once upon a time myself and I can testify the ice really helps. 

A beach towel or something similar under her belly like a sling to take a little weight off her back legs when she goes outside will help too. We've had to do that with Andy recently.

You and Hannah are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> A beach towel or something similar under her belly like a sling to take a little weight off her back legs when she goes outside will help too. We've had to do that with Andy recently.


When Charlie was struggling to stand and couldn't navigate the stairs by himself, we found the HelpEmUp harness to be a tremendous help. Recommended to us by several GRF members, it allowed us to give Charlie the assistance he needed with much less strain on our backs and arms. The harnesses are very well made and they are washable. The people who make and sell these harnesses were a dream to deal with. 

You can find more information here: Help 'Em Up Harness with Hip Lift | Dog Harness, Hip Dysplasia, Dog Carrier.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Harnesses like that are a lifesaver with orthopedic dogs that need some help getting up and down.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Glad to read Hannah's doing better today.
> 
> My wife was chiropractor who helped a few of her patient's dogs with disc problems along the way too. She says: "put an ice pack on the sore spot a few times a day". A bag of peas if you don't have gel ice packs. That helps reduce inflammation and involvement of the surrounding muscles, which pull every which way when there's pain ... helps it feel better. I had bulging discs pushing on the spine once upon a time myself and I can testify the ice really helps.
> 
> A beach towel or something similar under her belly like a sling to take a little weight off her back legs when she goes outside will help too. We've had to do that with Andy recently.
> 
> You and Hannah are in our thoughts and prayers.


Thank you (and your wife) for the icing suggestion! We were big icers after Hannah's TPLO, so I don't know why I didn't think of it. 

Also after her surgery, I had a "belly band" made up for her that we use to get in and out of the car, I brought it in yesterday to help her with the one step in our "thankfully" one level house. 

She's been sleeping most of the morning and I'm tip-toeing around trying to let her rest. I've brought out more rugs to give her traction across the non-carpeted floors. I even got her 2nd orthopedic bed out and put it at the door so she could lay on it. That stinker wiggled it out of her way and squeezed between it and the wall! I guess as long as she's comfortable.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> When Charlie was struggling to stand and couldn't navigate the stairs by himself, we found the HelpEmUp harness to be a tremendous help. Recommended to us by several GRF members, it allowed us to give Charlie the assistance he needed with much less strain on our backs and arms. The harnesses are very well made and they are washable. The people who make and sell these harnesses were a dream to deal with.
> 
> You can find more information here: Help 'Em Up Harness with Hip Lift | Dog Harness, Hip Dysplasia, Dog Carrier.





Dallas Gold said:


> Harnesses like that are a lifesaver with orthopedic dogs that need some help getting up and down.


That was one of the notes I made last night.  I remembered the picture of Charlie on the deck wearing it and found the entry to find the name of it.


----------



## dborgers

*I've brought out more rugs to give her traction across the non-carpeted floors.
*
Excellent idea. We have hardwood floors and rugs all over the place.

It wouldn't hurt to keep that belly band under her for several days to take a few pounds of stress off her back legs and back while she gets up or walks in the back yard.

We've had to do that a few times with Andy the past few years. Think of it like a human trying to recover. That disc swelling will go down in time. The less inflamed you can keep everything in that area the quicker it'll recede from her spine.

Also, an old vet we loved told us Ecotrin (coated aspirin that doesn't hurt their tummys like_ Remydil _can) was a good idea. We've never had a problem when using it. One tab, adult strength with meals. Everything you can do to reduce inflammation while it heals.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby's help 'em up harness has made the difference between being able to keep him going a few weeks longer and having to put him down because he was too much to handle. Can't say enough good things about it!!!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> *I've brought out more rugs to give her traction across the non-carpeted floors.
> *
> Excellent idea. We have hardwood floors and rugs all over the place.
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to keep that belly band under her for several days to take a few pounds of stress off her back legs and back while she gets up or walks in the back yard.
> 
> We've had to do that a few times with Andy the past few years. Think of it like a human trying to recover. That disc swelling will go down in time. The less inflamed you can keep everything in that area the quicker it'll recede from her spine.
> 
> Also, an old vet we loved told us Ecotrin (coated aspirin that doesn't hurt their tummys like_ Remydil _can) was a good idea. We've never had a problem when using it. One tab, adult strength with meals. Everything you can do to reduce inflammation while it heals.


I really hope it's just a strain of some kind. She's been ON since we started the Adequan - weekend warrior, daily warrior, budding athlete 



hotel4dogs said:


> Toby's help 'em up harness has made the difference between being able to keep him going a few weeks longer and having to put him down because he was too much to handle. Can't say enough good things about it!!!


It seems like such a wonderful thing! And a tool to keep them going when the body is giving out - I know I cherish being able to do that as long as she's willing. 

I'm assuming Toby wears his most of the day with no problem? Charlie did too? On their website it cautions against them wearing it for an extended period of time or laying in it because of chafing I think. I thought that if I made it a bit looser for her she might could at least wear it while riding to/from the teaching hospital (2.5-3+ hours ride). 

Hannah's mood is really good today, but she is mad that I won't let her walk with friends that keep going by the house. I've even taken her out to say "hello" to everyone, but she keeps looking at me like, "Aw come on, I want to walk!" Such a change from 5 weeks ago - It's amazing!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> I really hope it's just a strain of some kind. She's been ON since we started the Adequan - weekend warrior, daily warrior, budding athlete
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like such a wonderful thing! And a tool to keep them going when the body is giving out - I know I cherish being able to do that as long as she's willing.
> 
> I'm assuming Toby wears his most of the day with no problem? Charlie did too? On their website it cautions against them wearing it for an extended period of time or laying in it because of chafing I think. I thought that if I made it a bit looser for her she might could at least wear it while riding to/from the teaching hospital (2.5-3+ hours ride).
> 
> Hannah's mood is really good today, but she is mad that I won't let her walk with friends that keep going by the house. I've even taken her out to say "hello" to everyone, but she keeps looking at me like, "Aw come on, I want to walk!" Such a change from 5 weeks ago - It's amazing!


Adequan worked miracles for Sabrina years ago. I'm so glad that it is making a big difference for Hanah, too. 

I wouldn't worry about leaving a HelpEmUp harness on Hannah for 3 hours or so. It is well padded and much more comfortable than the harnesses we have that hook into the seat-belt system for safety, and those are worn on long trips.

During the last weeks of his life Charlie wore the front part of his HelpEmUp harness pretty much 24 x 7 with no problems. We didn't have much choice since he couldn't get himself up without help. The back part of it came off when we needed to wash it, since we had to leave it on so we could help to support him while doing his business outside and it inevitably got soiled sometimes. Charlie's very thick coat may have prevented it from chafing him, but I can see that chafing might be a problem for a dog with less coat. As with many things, we made choices in favor of the lesser of evils when there weren't a lot of really good alternatives.


----------



## dborgers

Andy was limping for a few days. Sprain that seems to be going away nicely.

Hope that's all that's wrong with hannah. If it's a disc, that too can heal. Ice, ice, ice.

Even when she seems like she's doing OK again give it a few more days. Dogs have a way of overextending their ability when healing, especially if they're getting pain relievers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We have this harness for Cody. It was great when he had disc issues and needed help. It was originally designed for SAR dogs getting in and out of helicopters. It's not as detailed as the other harness listed above, but may be helpful for some.

Web Master


----------



## GoldensGirl

Not sure if you have seen this before or not, but here's a thread about all sorts of assistive devices that help with aging, injured, and/or disabled dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. I just added the harness recommended by Penny & Maggie's Mom.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This is a great site for all sorts of assistive devices too. HandicappedPets.com


----------



## hubbub

Wow there are so many choices! I may see if they have any at the teaching hospital we can try out. 

Penny & Maggie's Mom - I had looked at the Web Master Harness just before Hannah's torn ACL as a possibility for our small hiking adventures, so I'm glad to know it's a on the good choices list too. 

Thanks for the thread link Golden's Girl, somehow I'd overlooked it. 

I caved in and let Hannah walk up 4 houses instead of 2 houses, but it improved her mood and we went really slowly. Plus a couple of her dog friends (read the people who belong to the dogs) came out to see her which she adored.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Our Smooch was on Adequan and it helped her!
So glad that Hannah got to go a few extra houses!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

You are Hannah are both in my prayers!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks Karen! 

Hannah has been in rare form (or maybe back to more normal form) since yesterday afternoon. Keeping in mind that we've played inside (although not roughly) and as she's on restricted walks, but is feeling better, she's decided to:

1) pile almost all her available babies in one room
2) sulk
3) come stand in front of me whenever I'm near her height and STARE 
4) bring me her toys one at a time
5) STARE at me again
6) take the toys back to the original room and repeat

I relent and take her outside for a small walk and she decides to let the snails outpace us in an effort to make it last longer :doh: 

Truly though, I'm glad she feels better. I'm hoping that I just missed the signs that she needed the Adequan injection earlier than scheduled. We'll see how things go on Wednesday. 

Uh-oh! She's staring me down again! :uhoh:

ETA - picture of the baby pile and sulking to come


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hannah is playing you like a harp! 

Don't you wish you could explain everything to her and have her understand that everything you are doing is an attempt to help her? This is such a long, slow part of the journey. 

Hannah is lucky to have you and that you love her so dearly.


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad you and Hannah are having a good day. Prayers for a good report on Wednesday. 

Give Hannah a big hug from us!


----------



## hubbub

Thankfully, Hannah's finally settling down. 

I found a







puzzle ball that I got for her the other day and gave it to her with some food in it. She was mouthing it happily until I realized she'd decided to access the food quickly (and skip all the rolling around business) by eating the top off of it! ACK! 

As promised, here's Hannah sulking earlier today (there were more babies out of camera range).


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah is having good days. Love that picture with all her babies lined up!! Keep up the good work Hannah!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good luck tomorrow at the specialists! 

I love that photo!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the well wishes and candles too! :wave: Hannah seems to be feeling even better today. 

I emailed the internist about Hannah's emergency vet trip over the weekend. I forgot to mention earlier that Hannah was slow to turn her back feet back to the correct position (when the Dr turned her toes under). 

She's said she would evaluate Hannah neurologically tomorrow and might recommend a consult with their neurologist. The neurology dept would probably order imaging (xrays and/or MRI with dye), but I don't know what good it would do in the long run. Because she's on steroids, she can't have the usual anti-inflammatories and if there is a problem with the spine, I'm not sure what/if anything can be done. 

She also said that if her lymph nodes were still enlarged (they are), they would aspirate them to see if they could get some insight before jumping too far into anything. 

I'm searching the forum now for information on neurological testing and possible treatments, but really hoping that it was just a bump in the road for Hannah.  

Obviously I'm really worried, but hope that things look better tomorrow. It will likely be late by the time we get back, but I'll check in as soon as I can.


----------



## GoldensGirl

The neurologist who evaluated my Charlie took him out to the parking lot and put him through a variety of exercises. The simplest was just watching him walk across the pavement. Others involved holding one or two of his feet and getting him to move the others to see how effective he was at keeping himself upright. It was very physical but also very careful and it helped the neurologist assess patterns. For example, if Charlie could do something with one side of his body but not the other, that might indicate a tumor, stroke or lesion of some kind, whereas things that were problematic for both sides were less likely to represent localized brain disease.

I hope and pray that all goes well tomorrow and that you get good news.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Hannah. Hoping for good news tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbuh*

Praying for Hannah and you.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hannah sounds like she is having a lot of the same neurological problems that Toby had. Believe it or not, accupuncture bought him almost 18 quality months after we thought he would not be able to walk any longer. I used to think it was snake oil and voodoo, but it sure made a believer out of me.
Sending prayers and good thoughts for Hannah and for you.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Hannah sounds like she is having a lot of the same neurological problems that Toby had. Believe it or not, accupuncture bought him almost 18 quality months after we thought he would not be able to walk any longer. I used to think it was snake oil and voodoo, but it sure made a believer out of me.
> Sending prayers and good thoughts for Hannah and for you.


Thank you - It means a lot that you took the time to comment on Hannah's update. 

I found Toby's thread shortly after I posted yesterday. At first it broke my heart, and I started to come back and delete my post as I knew you were following Hannah's progress, but then I realized that Toby was still here to give a helping hand and make his presence known. 

I'm willing to try most anything that might help her without putting her through more than I think is needed. There's not an avenue for dogs near me. The closest is 3 hours away, just past the teaching hospital, and I think that the drive would undo any benefit. I'm going to try to contact the vet there and see if she has any advice as I know she's given some talks in my area before, so maybe she comes here occasionally to work. 

I got in from work late last night and tried to repeat some of the tests the Dr at the emergency clinic used. Hannah turned her feet back over immediately and didn't give at all when I pressed along the back of her spine - which made me feel better about her current state at least.

I'm still concerned about the lymph nodes and her ultrasound today. I'm hopefully the masses in her tummy haven't changed and that, should they aspirate the lymph nodes, the results will (edit) give us good news.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Holding you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers today. Praying for only good news today for your beautiful girl. Hugs to you both.


----------



## hubbub

*Mostly good news! *

What a day! Thank you for the thoughts, prayers, positivity, candles, comments, just reading along, etc for us - - it's great to not feel so lost a sea 

Here's the good news: 

1) Her UPC ratio has dropped again (that's 2 readings in a row under 2!)
2) Her ultrasound was mostly unchanged (the spleen nodules were slightly changed, but not noteworthy)
3) Three different people checked her lymph nodes and didn't find anything unusual (the thought is that I and possibly the emergency Dr were feeling her salivary glands :doh: )
4) Internal Medicine and Neurology feel like she's in pretty good shape (no worries from what the e-vet observed), but want to start her on medication to ease pain/irritation
5) We got a new food that she LOVES (rabbit and potato) to continue the food trial - - I, on the other hand, think it smells awful and I now understand what "gamey" smells like :yuck:
6) All her blood values looked good 

What was originally scheduled as a recheck ultrasound and urinalysis, turned into a day with multiple departments working together to get the "good" track she's on to a "great" track!

We came home with hydroxyzine (at 100 mg 2x-3x/day) as a hopeful ichy skin fix. Also, because her skin infection is still lingering, I opted to allow them to biopsy some lesions (which meant she had to be sedated) so we can hopefully get to the bottom of things. I should have the results in 2-3 days. 

Since the blood numbers looked good and she's now off steroids again, we were sent home with Carprofen (Rimadyl) at 60 mg 2x/day and Gabapentin (Neurontin) at 100 mg 2x/day. Because we've just come off steroids, we have to wait to start the Carprofen (Rimadyl). 

I was a bit uneasy about starting it anyway (even though I know many dogs have no ill effects), but having to have a 2 week window between the NSAIDS and the steroids seems like a lot of time for my ichy dog. That being said, I have some time to wait before starting it, so we'll see what Hannah's itch factor is between now and then. 

I'm very tired and hope I can make it through the next 10 days at work. I hope that my mind can settle a bit and I can get caught up before someone notices what I haven't done


----------



## SandyK

Mostly a good day?! Sounds like a great day to me for Hannah!!! Very positive I think. I hope everything continues to go well for her. Sorry the new food smells bad. I'm sure no one at work will notice what you have missed...you must be good at multi-tasking. Thoughts and prayers continue for Hannah and you!!!!


----------



## hubbub

*new title - Hannah had a Great DAY!*



SandyK said:


> Mostly a good day?! Sounds like a great day to me for Hannah!!! Very positive I think. I hope everything continues to go well for her. Sorry the new food smells bad. I'm sure no one at work will notice what you have missed...you must be good at multi-tasking. Thoughts and prayers continue for Hannah and you!!!!


Thank you! I think that's how tired I am! LOL The bad part is that the biopsy required Hannah to have stitches and so she came home with a soft cone of shame on. At least she wasn't bucking around like a wild horse (like she does with the clear hard one), but when she lays down it folds over her face. She looks like a clam is closing over her.  After an hour of her starting to lie down, then jumping up in fear when it closed over her face, I took the collar off! I put the Thundershirt on her as she's more constricted in it and hopefully won't be able to reach her belly or inside her legs. 

I appreciate the work comments  I *look* busy, but realized the other day I'm about to go underwater. I'm hoping I can make a good dent by the end of the weekend. I'll just have to ignore GRF while at work for a while (and we all know that's nearly impossible!)


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think you got a good report overall! Sorry about the stitches though. Poor Girl! I hope you get an idea about how to treat the skin after the biopsy.

As far as hydroxyzine, Barkley took it for more severe allergies from time to time and it worked for him up until his cancer diagnosis. I hope it will help Hannah as well. 

Once Hannah starts the Rimadyl, you might want to take a repeat blood test after a couple of weeks to check the liver values and make sure they aren't elevating. Did they mention using milk thistle in conjunction to help protect her liver? Also, if she starts to burp, gulp, cough, or act like something is in her throat she may be experiencing upper GI issues from the Rimadyl--we started using pepcid for Toby, then added in sucralfate, which helped tame those issues. 

You really do have your hands full! I hope this new treatment plan works. I hope the neurontin will work too (we used it with our first golden, but didn't get much help from it, probably because we started it too late). 

Like Barb suggested, the acupuncture really does work! I too felt it was voodoo and snake oil, until I saw dramatic results with two different dogs! 

I hope you can get some rest soon!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad that Hannah's results today were pretty positive.

Gamey smell is delicious to most dogs so I'll bet Hannah is happy with that.

We went from Rimadyl to Predisone with Copper. He had started having some bleeding from the Rimadyl. Keep an eye on Hannah's stools and make sure she doesn't start any bleeding. copper did okay on 50mgs, but 75 was too much. He weighed 65 pounds or so at that time.

I'll keep you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers. I would just love to give her a big hug and smooch so you'll have to do that for me.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Praying for you and Hannah!! I know how much Smooch and Tucker hated the cone. Please keep a close eye on her she doesn't chew at her Tummy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad that Hannah had a good day with her team of veterinarians. Sounds like the news is mostly outstanding.

Feeling overwhelmed by caring for an ailing dog goes with the territory. It is so easy to lose the balance of your own life, and then it's hard to have the strength you need to care for your fur people. I hope you can take some time for yourself soon - a day at a spa for a massage, a manicure and pedicure, lunch with friends, even a day reading somewhere with a view. To quote a trusted life coach, you can't exhale all the time - there has to be a time for inhaling, too.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> As far as hydroxyzine, Barkley took it for more severe allergies from time to time and it worked for him up until his cancer diagnosis. I hope it will help Hannah as well.
> 
> Once Hannah starts the Rimadyl, you might want to take a repeat blood test after a couple of weeks to check the liver values and make sure they aren't elevating. Did they mention using milk thistle in conjunction to help protect her liver? Also, if she starts to burp, gulp, cough, or act like something is in her throat she may be experiencing upper GI issues from the Rimadyl--we started using pepcid for Toby, then added in sucralfate, which helped tame those issues.
> 
> You really do have your hands full! I hope this new treatment plan works. I hope the neurontin will work too (we used it with our first golden, but didn't get much help from it, probably because we started it too late).
> 
> Like Barb suggested, the acupuncture really does work! I too felt it was voodoo and snake oil, until I saw dramatic results with two different dogs!


Thank you! I'm glad to hear about some good experience with hydroxyzine and neurontin. I told the Dr that I wasn't sure if Hannah or I had taken hydroxyzine before. I tried to look last night, but couldn't find any record of it for either of us, but I think I was the one who took it. 

They got all the base values before starting the Rimadyl and said we'd need to recheck on our next trip, but after sleeping on it last night, I've decided I want to hold off on her having it until I see if she responds to the hydroxyzine. If it controls her itchiness - great! But, if it doesn't, I don't want to have to wait for her to have steroids if that's what she needs for relief. Also, hopefully the skin will have been treated/completely healed by then. I talked to the Dr about it and she agreed it was a reasonable concern and was ok with delaying it. She didn't mention the milk thistle, so I'll add that to my notes. 

We'll start with the new meds tomorrow as I wanted to give her a day to recover from sedation. She usually has GI issues for 24-48 hours afterwards, but so far it's been ok.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> I'm so glad that Hannah's results today were pretty positive.
> 
> Gamey smell is delicious to most dogs so I'll bet Hannah is happy with that.
> 
> We went from Rimadyl to Predisone with Copper. He had started having some bleeding from the Rimadyl. Keep an eye on Hannah's stools and make sure she doesn't start any bleeding. copper did okay on 50mgs, but 75 was too much. He weighed 65 pounds or so at that time.
> 
> I'll keep you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers. I would just love to give her a big hug and smooch so you'll have to do that for me.:smooch:


That gamey smell is SO "unusual" - even though the bag has a zipper, my pantry closet is beginning to smell like it - BUT, Hannah LOVES it so much that we'll take the odor.  

I've decided to wait on the Rimadyl for now. When I talked with the Dr she said we had a number of options and not to worry if I decide not to give it to her. 

Oh! Hannah's weight wasn't down AS much, so they hope we're leveling off. She's about 67 lbs now. 

Thank you for remembering us! Smooches and hugs distributed accordingly - - that's powerful medicine too!


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> Praying for you and Hannah!! I know how much Smooch and Tucker hated the cone. Please keep a close eye on her she doesn't chew at her Tummy.


Thanks! Don't you just wish you could explain the cone to them? I worry that she and the cat will finally band together and *I'll* wake up with a cone on! 

The Thundershirt is working "ok" for chewing, but I caught her chewing at her outer leg when I got home :no: She hasn't gone for her tummy yet, but I imagine it will be more tingly and itchy as it heals. 

She's scheduled to get her stitches out next weekend. :crossfing


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so glad that Hannah had a good day with her team of veterinarians. Sounds like the news is mostly outstanding.
> 
> Feeling overwhelmed by caring for an ailing dog goes with the territory. It is so easy to lose the balance of your own life, and then it's hard to have the strength you need to care for your fur people. I hope you can take some time for yourself soon - a day at a spa for a massage, a manicure and pedicure, lunch with friends, even a day reading somewhere with a view. To quote a trusted life coach, *you can't exhale all the time - there has to be a time for inhaling, too.
> *
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Thank you! Although I know that quote is true, it's simply and eloquently stated and I'm adding it to my list of favorite quotes! 

I was so worthless today, I'm not going in tomorrow - I think just restocking the fridge/pantry will make me feel better  Hannah's still SUPER enthusiastic about her rabbit food, but I think I need something else.  

I also picked up some mindless movies from a friend and might even take a nap!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ...I was so worthless today, I'm not going in tomorrow - I think just restocking the fridge/pantry will make me feel better  Hannah's still SUPER enthusiastic about her rabbit food, but I think I need something else.
> 
> I also picked up some mindless movies from a friend and might even take a nap!


This sounds like an excellent plan for the day. 

Given what you're dealing with, if I were restocking my pantry there would have to be plenty of dark chocolate and perhaps some good red wine.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys. I'm sorry I'm not on the forum much recently, but wanted you to know that you and Hannah are in my thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear her report was so good.


----------



## coppers-mom

Mindless movies and a nap are also good medicine.

More hugs and smooches sent since I know that is a "chore" you won't mind doing for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Mindless movies and a nap are my cup of tea.
Please keep an eye on Hannah so she doesn't chew or give herself an infection.
When we had TUcker neutered I felt so sorry for him with the cone so took it off and he would lick and bite while I was asleep. He got an infection which they could cure with pills, but I felt so guilty and BELIEVE me Tucker wore that cone of shame everyday, except when eating or going out to do his business.
My Smooch hated the cone, too, she would actually run into the back of my legs with it, or the wall. I REALLY WAS AFRAID she would hurt herself, but once she and Tucker go tused to it, things were o.k.
I REALLY LAUGHED at your comment about Hannah and the cat banding together to make you wear a cone!! What a VISUAL!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Checking in on you and Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's doing pretty well 

She is IN LOVE with her new bunny food! She's eating well and her poop is a little better. 

She's also leaving the stitches alone, but the other night one set looked really red (she hadn't licked/chewed it), but by morning it was normal looking again. I hope she'd just rubbed it on something. These stitches have the LONGEST loose ends on them! I just want to cut them, but obviously I won't. 

I spoke with the dermatologist late Friday and her infection is not the whatever-whatever resistant staph, so that's GREAT news! We'll continue the cephalexin until our next appt and if she still has lesions, we'll change things up. They are still waiting for the biopsy results though, so I imagine I'll hear about those Monday or Tuesday. 

However...The chewing/itching has increased, not a lot, but it's noticiable. She also seems to be stiff in her hips and legs occasionally. 

She's not as smiley and pepped up as she was a couple of weeks ago which is worrying me. I talked with one of the vets who said it could be the hydroxyzine and/or the gabapentin. *SIGH* 

She should get her stitches out this Saturday, so I'm going to wait and see if that improves her mood some. (I'm sure that it's pulling every time she walks/lays down/sits/etc) 

I just don't understand how we went from such a high. I know she's better than she was months ago, but it just seems like when the leg/hip thing popped up, she's not been able to bounce back completely. I keep telling myself it was just over a week ago and that she needs time to heal.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah is doing pretty good and she likes her new food. I hope she just needs a little more time to bounce back to her normal self.


----------



## dborgers

HubBub

I hope Hannah's doing well.

Speaking of cones, our little bichon had ACL surgery last year. My wife got her a flexable cone kind like this but blue. She looked like a bluebell flower.


----------



## hubbub

SandyK said:


> Glad Hannah is doing pretty good and she likes her new food. I hope she just needs a little more time to bounce back to her normal self.


Thank you! Me too 



dborgers said:


> Speaking of cones, our little bichon had ACL surgery last year. My wife got her a flexable cone kind like this but blue. She looked like a bluebell flower.


That is exactly the cone she came home in! It was closing over her head like a clam whenever she laid her head down. 

I hope your Bichon recovered well, I'm sure she tolerated the cone better than Hannah - I had to take 2 weeks off work when she had her ACL surgery.


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> I REALLY LAUGHED at your comment about Hannah and the cat banding together to make you wear a cone!! What a VISUAL!!


I won't tell Hannah and the cat that you thought it was funny - it might ENCOURAGE them! 

Fortunately, I haven't woken up in a cone....YET!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you two. I hope she perks up! I'm glad she likes her food!


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Toby couldn't take gabapentin because it made him so lethargic, so I wouldn't be surprised at all if that's part or all of what's got her acting a bit "down". It's a well known side effect of it.
Sending hugs and good thoughts for you and Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Thinking of you two. I hope she perks up! I'm glad she likes her food!


Well, she willingly walked farther this morning which was good  I had taken the end of the "old" food and mixed in a bit of the rabbit thinking the smell would "flavor" it and I could use it as treats. 

Well...NOPE! She took one piece and then spit it out :no: THEN, she decided I might have "contaminated" her other food and she ate with suspicion 



hotel4dogs said:


> My Toby couldn't take gabapentin because it made him so lethargic, so I wouldn't be surprised at all if that's part or all of what's got her acting a bit "down". It's a well known side effect of it.
> Sending hugs and good thoughts for you and Hannah.


The vet mentioned it might make her a little lethargic, but I didn't think it would be this much. She's getting it in the morning and at night, but I think I'm going to leave it off in the morning and see if that helps at all. 

She's back to sleeping SO soundly which does worry me even though I know it might be the meds. In hindsight, I should have started with the hydroxyzine for a week and watched for reactions and then added the gabapentin in secondary.


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub;1615230
Well...NOPE! She took one piece and then spit it out :no: THEN said:


> :
> What a girl:smooch: and she knows what she wants. I hope she feels better with a little less gabapentin.:crossfing Would it be better to give her half the dose morning and night instead of just at night? It's not a med I am familiar with so no real advice, just kisses and hugs sent Hannah's way.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> :
> What a girl:smooch: and she knows what she wants. I hope she feels better with a little less gabapentin.:crossfing Would it be better to give her half the dose morning and night instead of just at night? It's not a med I am familiar with so no real advice, just kisses and hugs sent Hannah's way.


Unfortunately it's a capsule so I can't split it. I think I'm going to try a schedule of Day 1 (PM only), Day 2 (AM and PM), then repeat. 

She is STUBBORN, but so sweet :smooch: (I'll just say she takes after me )!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Glad Hannah walked a little farther and she sounds just like Smooch. Smooch hated to take pills from me, she took them fine from Ken and she would look for any meds in her bowl. It probably is the gabapentin that is making her a little tired.
Can your pharmacist make it in a liquid form and then you could give her a little at a time?
Please give Hannah some big hugs and kisses for me.
Does she like to be brushed?


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> Glad Hannah walked a little farther and she sounds just like Smooch. Smooch hated to take pills from me, she took them fine from Ken and she would look for any meds in her bowl. It probably is the gabapentin that is making her a little tired.
> Can your pharmacist make it in a liquid form and then you could give her a little at a time?
> Please give Hannah some big hugs and kisses for me.
> Does she like to be brushed?


Yep, Smooch sounds like Hannah alright  She's actually gotten better about the pills (at least she's not running from me anymore!) I'm not sure about a liquid version, but that might be a struggle too....

Years ago Hannah loved being brushed and then she began to fight it. Fortunately, she doesn't have much of an undercoat so a quick brushing of her tail, under her ears, and her back legs was managable. Shortly after we started our new allergy medication routine, she decided she'll tolerate brushing again. It made me think that her skin infections made the brushing painful in some way. 

I trimmed her toenails yesterday, so she's due for a good brushing today - hopefully she hasn't changed her mind about it again 

I'll distribute the many hugs and kisses when I get home at lunch to dole out mediations -- I know she'll love the hugs and kisses part of it!


----------



## hubbub

*It helps if you read the instructions -*

Well, I was rereading the instructions for Hannah's meds. 

After reading the information on the Gabapentin for at least the 3rd time, I "realized" it said that the sedation should only last the first few days (we've been on it 4) and that if she's too sedated, I can half the dose. 

So, tomorrow, we'll start with just the PM dosing. It also states it might take up to 2 weeks to see the benefit of it. However, if the sedation doesn't resolve, I'll contact the vet about pulling her off it early and maybe seeking something else. 

In the meantime she's sound asleep. Her tummy is especially full tonight. I asked for a wet can of the hypoallergenic food to pair with her meds. Unfortunately, the pills fell right out of the food, but she gobbled them up and licked the bowl clean! It was the equivalent of a heaping tablespoon, but this definitely helps - both of us!  She even ate her heart medication that fell on the floor - not really a habit I want to encourage :uhoh:


----------



## SandyK

Glad that side effect of med is sedation. I hope you will see some improvement in only giving pm dose. Also maybe it has been enough days for her to start coming around. At least her mind is still there to know you tried putting some old "yucky" food in with her new "yummy" food!!


----------



## hubbub

SandyK said:


> At least her mind is still there to know you tried putting some old "yucky" food in with her new "yummy" food!!


I tricked her once this evening, then she caught on 

It's true though, I'd be very worried if she was excited about the yucky food - good point!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Yes, it's a good thing that Hannah notices!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I must say.....

I think she has your number.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> I must say.....
> 
> I think she has your number.


understatement


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Sending hugs and kisses to Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

It's always on a Friday - 
The last few days, Hannah's been a little slow to eat. Basically after I dispensed her meds in soft food. Today she's been very slow. I don't know if she's just trying to get more soft food or if it's the medicines. 

It reminds me of when she was on the doxepin, she's sleeping like a log (not as bad as earlier in the week), has a foggy look in her eyes and seems generally confused about what she should do with her food. 

She didn't eat breakfast this morning - so meds on basically an empty stomach - a neighbor came to check on her at 11 and she ate a 1/2 cup of her breakfast. At lunch she wouldn't eat - same neighbor came by about 4 and she ate the other 1/2 cup from breakfast. 

She was so much better, for about 1.5 days, after backing off on the gabapentin. I don't know if it's just leveled out and now she's doped up again or if it's the hydroxyzine. Even though her itchiness has increased while on the hydroxyzine, I think I'm going to cut back on it for the next few days to see if that helps. 

I just hate that we're back to where we were 2 months ago - I should have contacted someone this morning, but had several meetings at work. I forgot that the teaching hospital might be closed Monday and now that's a worry. <BIG sigh>


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. Believe me, I know just how you feel. I went around and around with the same type of thing with HRH.
First and foremost, I always suspect the meds. They gave Toby such trouble, it seems like if any side effect was even remotely possible, it would happen to him.
I wish I could help, I can only send hugs and say I know what you are going through.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry that Hannah has had a bad day and that you seem to face a rough weekend. From what friends tell me, teaching hospitals don't take the holidays the rest of us do. Fingers crossed that this is true for the one you rely on.

Remember that vitamin B-12 injections can help to stimulate appetite when medications have suppressed it. 

I hope that Hannah is fully herself again soon.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no....I"m so sorry. I've been in your shoes in the past and it makes for a very long and tense weekend. I will put you both in my prayers and thoughts. Please keep us posted this weekend....and I second Lucy's suggestion about the B-12 stimulating appetite.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for your support  I'm just fighting tears. I feel silly when others have bigger problems or losses, but I know it's not silly at all. 

Things have just changed so much in a week and a half. It's not just that she's not eating, it's almost like she's not sure how to do basic things - like get up or turn around and she's just "not really there" in her eyes. 

I'm emailing the Drs at the hospital in case one is there this weekend. They are listed as closed on Monday, but I'll try them anyway. 

Thank you again

eta - I asked about the B12 but she ate the new food so well at our appt, they felt she'd be ok - and she was doing great. I mentioned it again in my email.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ...Things have just changed so much in a week and a half. It's not just that she's not eating, it's almost like she's not sure how to do basic things - like get up or turn around and she's just "not really there" in her eyes...


This is so hard to handle. I have been in this place more than once with my dogs. 

It helps to remember that all of us have our good days and our bad days. A string of bad days doesn't mean the end is nigh; it just means we have had string of bad days. Maybe we need to slow down a bit and get more rest or maybe we need different meds. Those of us who are lucky get older and we change as we do.

You are wise to consult your veterinary team. If the teaching hospital can't see you, I hope you have a trusted local vet you can turn to if you and Hannah need support this weekend. 

Remember to breathe and try to relax, for Hannah's sake as well as your own.

Prayers and hugs,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers that she improves over the weekend with the meds and starts eating like she was before. I know this is going to be a worrisome, difficult and long weekend if she doesn't. So sorry that you and Hannah are going through this.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry to see that Hannah is having a down day. I hope it is the meds and you get an answer back from the vet on what they suggest for her. Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you and thank you! She finally ate another cup of food (in 2 sessions), but has gone back into a deep sleep. 

She's due to get her stitches out tomorrow from our local vet, so I'm hopeful he'll confirm my thoughts that it's the meds, but I'm pretty sure he'll defer to the teaching hospital as it's not an emergency. I'd planned to bathe her tomorrow or Sunday, so maybe that will make her feel better too - at least the itchiness. 

Thank you again for being with us.


----------



## dborgers

HubBub

I just read the side effects of Doxepin. This was the first one:

"Central Nervous System Effects: *Drowsiness is the most commonly noticed side effect*. This tends to disappear as therapy is continued."

Doxepin Official FDA information, side effects and uses.

Prayers and positive thoughts for your girl


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I just read the side effects of Doxepin. This was the first one:
> 
> "Central Nervous System Effects: *Drowsiness is the most commonly noticed side effect*. This tends to disappear as therapy is continued."
> 
> Doxepin Official FDA information, side effects and uses.
> 
> Prayers and positive thoughts for your girl


Thank you.  Thankfully, they took her off the doxepin in early November after we tried it for several weeks. It was awful, there were times she would stare at the one step in the house and then finally start to try to figure out how to go up or down it. Her eyes were vacant and...well, it was awful. 

This is a milder version of it. She's currently taking hydroxyzine and gabapentin. They indicated it might take 2 weeks for the hydroxyzine to reach full results and it's been one week. She's itching more on it, so I don't think it's a good choice long term. The side effects of hydroxyzine include something like depressed central nervous system function and sedation, so it's a possible culprit. Gabapentin also causes sedation, so it could be it instead.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I worried about you guys during the night. The gabapentin could be the root cause. It sure made Barkley drowsy those last few days. I'd lay odds the medication is causing the confusion, drowsiness and lack of appetite. If not, perhaps it's pain that's causing the demeanor. 

If you are going to the vets today ask if they have a bottle of a product made by Pfizer called Pet-Tinic. It's a disgusting liquid that is HFCS based that dogs just love! it's full of B-vitamins and it helps with blood counts, but if you put the dose over food like a gravy it stimulates them to eat--at least it did for Barkley. Ask the vet the proper dosage for hannah's weight (because it contains vitamins you don't want to over-use). It may get her through the weekend and get her eating more. 

Keep us posted--we're sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## hubbub

After Hannah's morning stretching, we took a good, but slow walk. She's not interested in breakfast again. I'm trying to decide if I should pick it up or leave it out - I'm leaning towards leave it out. I know it's one meal, but we haven't even built up to the amount of food (4.5 cups and she's at 3) she should be eating for her weight and I'm concerned about protein intake and muscle wasting. I saw this great thread about it.

I'll check with our vet to see if he can get the Pet-Tinic or something similar I can pick up today. I'm also going to see if it's ok for her to have either of the pain meds that we have with her current medicine routine. 

Our internist at the teaching hospital emailed this morning and ok-ed stopping the gabapentin. It was a short message, sent from a phone, but a real a relief! She's awesome! I hope we'll see improvement by tomorrow or Monday. She's been taking it at night, but she perked up a bit the first day we went from 2 a day to 1, so I'm hopeful. 

She's still a little stiff in her lower spine/hips/legs at times, but seems ok after she gets up and gets moving. I hope that once she's not so sedate (and laying around asleep all day) that this will improve too. I think it's possible that the toe scraping, back/hips thing "might" be due to handling during her onco recheck. She has to have a 3 view x-ray and it's possible they might have inadvertently pulled her and strained some muscles - it started the day after our appt. Also, I noticed that some of the stitches have pulled out hairs twisted in them - OUCH! So maybe having the stitches out will help too.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good that you got an email response from the internist. Having a responsive vet makes a world of difference when you're dealing with an ailing senior.

Somewhere on the GRF there was discussion of an exercise device that helped to strengthen hind legs. What I remember is a harness-like thing that had elasticized straps for the back legs that somehow made the muscles work a bit harder on every step, helping with that toe-nail dragging problem. I'll see if I can find that information, but I also hope this will cause someone else (maybe with a better memory than mine :doh:) to recognize the story and post about it.

Fingers crossed that you and Hannah have a good day today. :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would not leave the food out. I think you are encouraging more problems than you are solving.  I think you're better off exploring what will make her more interested in the food instead. 
What I would do is talk to the vet about adding some protein to the food that's a novel protein for her. What worked for Toby was 1/2 can of sardines in spring water, no salt added, added to each meal (so he got a whole can per day). It stinks to high heaven, moistens the food really nicely because I dumped the liquid on, too, gives them good Omega 3's, and adds a ton of protein and almost no fat. Toby had IBD, so he couldn't have the usual proteins, either. I had to keep changing his protein about once a year. We went through buying and cooking ground venison (easy to come by), roasting and deboning rabbit (expensive and harder to come by), and then the sardines. They were the easiest. Our super K-marts carry the no salt added in spring water variety, a little over a buck a can. 
Give her an extra hug for me. These old guys are so very, very special.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just catching up with this thread, so many ups and downs. I am so sorry you both have to go thru it. Sending prayers and healing thoughts, lighting candles for both of you to have good days only.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hubbub

I wouldn't doubt that her onco checkup w/the xrays and their moving Hannah around made her somewhat sore. Praying for a good day for Hannah and you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Hubbub
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that her onco checkup w/the xrays and their moving Hannah around made her somewhat sore. Praying for a good day for Hannah and you.


Very true--we saw this with Barkley time and time again when he had x-rays for various things.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Biko Physio Brace*

Found it! Here's a link to information about the Biko Physio Brace: Veterinary Instrumentation :: BIKO VETERINARY INSTRUMENTATION. 

Here's a thread where Hotel4Dogs described her experiences using it with Toby: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ior-center/92844-update-tobys-biko-brace.html. Maybe she will tell you whether or not it's worth the investment.

I don't know if anyone else in the GRF community has tried this product, but if you're interested we can doubtless find out.


----------



## hotel4dogs

For Toby, it ended up not being worth the investment. He might have been too far gone by the time we started using it. I thought it had potential, but something about the design just didn't work for him. I ended up returning it to them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking in to see how Hannah is and how the vet visit went today.


----------



## hubbub

*Update - a little better*

Thank you everyone  Sorry this is sort of long - 

After a long day trying not to worry, I feel like things _are _better. 

She ate about 1/2 cup this morning and then I picked it up. I put it back out for her at lunch and after about 45 minutes (while I fixed my lunch and ate) she ate. I offered her 1/2 cup for dinner and she ate most of it (leaving 25 or so pieces) over a 30 minute period. 

During our visit with the vet, I asked about the possibility of her back/hips thing being a result of the x-rays - before I even finished the sentence, he was nodding and saying "Oh, yeah - absolutely." Thankfully, she had all the stitches removed without too much trouble! I asked about the medicines, b12, etc and he suggested that I give her a few days for the meds to work out of her system before looking to add something - in essence giving a better picture of how she is off the meds. He also gently suggested that she might be holding out for me to give her canned food in addition to the dry. Working the guilt on me until I give in.  As Copper'sMom posted before - she has my number 

I had been using the canned food to give her the meds after she eats. I wouldn't mind adding a bit to her food, but I'm worried that it would lead down the road to only canned food - which frankly, I can't afford. 

The Derm Dr contacted me and said it was fine to reduce or eliminate the hydroxyzine if I think it will help. For now, I'm on reduction, and I might cut it out entirely in a day or so. She also asked me to just use the current food for now, to continue the food trial, but told me to touch base with her in a few days if Hannah still wasn't eating well.

I had a couple of urgent things that I had to deal with today (thankfully not personally, but for friends), but when I made it back home, Hannah was bright eyed and eager to walk. In fact, she walked a second time shortly after our first walk - one of our neighbors was headed up the street with her rowdy pup and Hannah was eager to join them! She also happily took pieces of her kibble during the walk (for comes, leave its, waits, and watch mes) which she hasn't done for a day or so. Maybe I can fit the extra food in her during our walk - lots of training - for her NOT me! 

She's zonked out right now, but not so asleep that she looks disoriented when she wakes up and her mobility seems better this afternoon. I'll offer her another 1/2 cup in about an hour and see if she's interested. 

Tomorrow she'll get a good scrubbing and I hope we all (including those of you worrying with me) get some good sleep tonight


----------



## goldencontriever3

Stopped in to check on you and Hannah. Glad to hear you got some good news today! Hope Hannah continues to improve. Hugs to you both. Hope you both have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the update and I'm relieved you have a plan of attack of letting things get out of her system to see how she reacts. I also hope you got a much needed de-stressing night of sleep. You are such a caring and doting Mom to Hannah. She is so fortunate to have you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"m glad to hear that things are looking a little brighter!
What I do with my guys with the canned food is dump it in a tupperware and stir in a bunch of water until it's the consistency of sort of thin pancake batter. Then I stir literally about 1 tablespoon of the slurry into the dry kibble, stirring well so that every piece is coated (or HRH wouldn't eat). I would warm Toby's in the microwave for a few seconds, too, it's more appealing to dogs that way.
A can would last me at least 4-5 days that way with HRH. It lasts almost a week with Tiny and Tito, because they get less on their food. 
Maybe Hannah would like that!


----------



## hubbub

*Another baby step*

Well, she was awake this morning when I got up - that's a change from my having to shake her to wake her over the last week! 

We laid on the floor for our normal scratching/stretching session and she hopped up quickly for our walk. She was a little gimpy on the right side, but it worked out in 3-4 steps. 

She walked pretty well (just over 1/2 mile) - I'm trying to build her stamina back up a little at a time. She fought me over a disgusting wet piece of cardboard laying in the gutter and then laid down in the street in protest! :no: My neighbor was out to get his paper and remarked how stubborn she is - he even called her and she wasn't budging - :doh:. I had to drag her to a standing position and basically pulled her back home. 

Breakfast - she wasn't interested, so I picked it up after 10 min. I'll try that for today and tomorrow to see if things improve. I haven't heard her tummy growl - yet. 

Hotel4Dogs - I like the idea of the slurry and think it's a great way to extend the can! I do think she would like it  It may come to that sooner than I think, but I'm going to try a small battle of wills with her first


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just checking on Hannah. HRH post was my first stop every morning, now it's Hannah's.
You are wonderful mom to your sweet girl. It is not easy to travel this road and only special person could do it. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So glad to read that Hannah wanted two walks and that you and she have your stretchy hugging sessions!!
Hope today is a beautiful day for you two!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

How have I missed this thread? 

I am so sorry to read about Hannah's issues - but heartened to read this morning that she seems to be feeling a bit better.

On the food... have you tried some lukewarm water on the kibble? Swish it around, let it soften. I know after 11 years of tennis balls, by dear old girl has trouble with crunchy kibble and cookies. She actually holds cookies in her mouth to soften them before biting down. It might help...


----------



## hubbub

Well - she ate 1/2 cup for lunch - after about 10 minutes, but I'm sure she's getting hungry. Then she ate about 1/4 cup for dinner, I tried Sweet Girl's trick of warm water for the rest and she came running back, but looked in the bowl and then at me with "Not a Chance!" written on her face. I'll give her a bit longer to consider it and then that will be tossed. I'm also considering holding her "night snack" meal to see if she might eat more readily in the morning. 

At least she got a good bath today and we used her ear cleaner for the first time. She hated it and it smells odd, but hopefully it will keep things at bay. I thought her lip fold infection was better, but now I think it's still the same. 

Between the bath and 2 walks today, she really hasn't slept at all and is pretty worn out. But overall, she's more bright eyed and moving more steadily which is the direction we want to go in  

Personally, I'm getting antsy about things - just my tendency to worry I guess. I'm going to phone the hospital tomorrow and see if I can talk with anyone in Dermatology. In non-dog related news, the cat must know things are "off" - he's decided to drive everyone/thing crazy!

Thank you everyone for your suggestions/comments/page views/etc and just hanging in there with us. We're having ups and downs, but I plan on this thread being around a long time :crossfing


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Sometimes when Bentley is acting finicky about his food (read- spoiled and wants treats instead) he'll eat more if I hand feed him. Just a thought. Hugs to you and kisses and tummy rubs to Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

*Battle of Wills - Humans = 0; Hannah = 1*

Well....uh, , um, I caved in :curtain:

Last night Hannah was sacked out from no sleep yesterday and today she was moping along on our walk like she was dragging an elephant. :no: 

I tried hand feeding as *Bentley's Mom* mentioned, but after a couple of pieces she got up and walked away. I thought about *Hotel4Dogs* mention of the slurry, so I got the can out (she came back) and "shaved" little pieces out into her bowl. I then added warm water to it and she danced all the way to her bowl. 

Hannah's reaction - Gobble, Slurp, YUMMY! :yummy: I can absolutely make this can last a while! 

During the night I remembered that the school is closed today, so I can't call anyone. So, I emailed the derm to see about getting the b12, pet-tinic or if they have other suggestions to spur her appetite. Although this morning's route may have done it anyway  We'll see how lunch and dinner go :crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking on you and Hannah this morning. Hope you both had a restful and uneventful night. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.

Glad to hear Hannah ate!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad she ate for you!!! I "gave in" to Toby with the canned food mixed with water because I decided that, at this point, he had earned it if that's what he wanted. If it makes Hannah happy, then she should have it! She, too, wants to be treated a little like royalty!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad she ate for you!!! I "gave in" to Toby with the canned food mixed with water because I decided that, at this point, he had earned it if that's what he wanted. If it makes Hannah happy, then she should have it! She, too, wants to be treated a little like royalty!


What she said x2!

Years ago when we were fighting Sabrina's kidney disease, I started making a "soup" for her by diluting canned food or canned chicken broth with water, the goal being to get her hydrated and flush her kidneys. Of course in a spirit of fairness the boys had to have the same treats. After hemangio and kidney disease stole Sabrina away, the boys continued to get their soup course with each meal and the dogs of today still get similar treatment. Did you know that dogs can count their courses and pout if you short them one? :doh::uhoh:

At her age, Hannah is equivalent to a human of around 70 years old, if I remember the tables correctly. I don't think we can "spoil" dogs at that age. We just get to love them. If I were you at this point, I would let Hannah win every battle she can safely win, including battles of will.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on sweet Hannah!
I would let her have anything she wants!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone! Hannah's always been stubborn and I was determined to win - initially. 

After really thinking about my "battle of wills" idea, I know it's not about winning or losing, this is about her having the best quality of life she can have with her health conditions. I don't want her health to suffer because I'm trying to prove I'm more stubborn than she is.  It's not worth it on this issue. 

Thank you all for being _gentle_ as I came to this realization. I'm sure if it had gone on someone would have started getting tough with me 

Oh boy, *GoldensGirl*, do we know about counting! Hannah knows which meals come with pills and which ones don't. It's a problem when the meds change up, she'll first stare at the counter where the weekly pill box is, then she'll continue to stare you down until she tires of waiting for you to give them to her. I've been known to "pill" her with bits of food just to end the staring!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I put Tiny's pills in a marshmellow. She loves it. 
You can't fool Tito, though. He will pick any pill out of anything. I have to jam it down his throat!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Thanks everyone! Hannah's always been stubborn and I was determined to win - initially.
> 
> After really thinking about my "battle of wills" idea, I know it's not about winning or losing, this is about her having the best quality of life she can have with her health conditions. I don't want her health to suffer because I'm trying to prove I'm more stubborn than she is.  It's not worth it on this issue.
> 
> Thank you all for being _gentle_ as I came to this realization. I'm sure if it had gone on someone would have started getting tough with me


Maybe it helps if you think differently about winning. In this case, you "win" by keeping a happy Hannah for a long time! When a dog stops doing a dance for dinner, I worry... and get creative about how to bring back the dance. 



hubbub said:


> Oh boy, *GoldensGirl*, do we know about counting! Hannah knows which meals come with pills and which ones don't. It's a problem when the meds change up, she'll first stare at the counter where the weekly pill box is, then she'll continue to stare you down until she tires of waiting for you to give them to her. I've been known to "pill" her with bits of food just to end the staring!


She does have your number. Aren't you glad?  :smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> Well....uh, , um, I caved in :curtain:


:smooch:
I'd call you a wuss, but I think I know just how I know she had your number since I cave a lot faster.

I hope this thread is around a long, long time too, but with all good things only. give your girl a kiss for me please.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Hannah is eating more for you. A girl wants what a girl wants...and Hannah definately has your number! A happy Hannah is well worth it!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad things are looking better! Hannah deserves to be spoiled!! 

I'm going to give my Toby an extra treat today--he takes his pills like a "man" dog that he is--he gobbles them down! Of course we are able to put them in a pill pocket and I know Hannah has allergies to them. He even allows me to drop his eyes with 3 drops 2xdaily, as long as he knows a treat or a fish oil capsule is coming soon--I must show it to him first though! 

I happen to think you are a terrific Mom! :dblthumb2:You_Rock_:appl:


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Glad Hannah is happy!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

hoping you and Hannah have a good day today!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone! Boy, *DallasGold*, I wish Hannah would "man up" for her meds - she clamped her jaw for last nights pills :no: I can't imagine her sitting still for eye drops - it's all I can do to get the ear wash in!

SO, The good news that I'm trying to stay focused on. She's still eating! She ate all her meals yesterday pretty well, sometimes a little slow if there was too much water in the bowl - but overall, we're making progress.  

BUT, I had a small meltdown about the turnaround in her mobility last night. I went through all her paperwork again - looking for anything that might indicate what's going on. I emailed one of the faculty members and hope to hear from him today. :crossfing He's the one who got us started on the Adequan and saw her incredible improvement. She's almost back to where she was before we started it - no real playing, few tail wags, few smiles  

The only thing I can see that might be contributing is when we started the food trial, she came off her gluco supplements and the fish oil. I don't think either was really helping her, but maybe they were and now they are just out of her system (it's been almost 2 months).

I'm just so frustrated that this happened literally overnight - those few weeks were amazing and precious. Also, since I now know the quality she is capable of having, I want us to get as close to that as possible again.

I'm going to post a separate thread, since more might see my question; but for those here who have positive experiences with Adequan - 

1 - Was your pet on other joint therapy during the Adequan use? If so, do you think this enabled you to extend the time between Adequan injections?

2 - Did you see that the Adequan seemed to lose it's effectiveness over time? Requiring more frequent dosing, etc?

ETA - I think 3/4 cup may be the max she can eat at once. I tried 1 cup this morning and she left about 1/4 in the bowl. 

ETA - link to Adequan thread here


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope you and Hannah had a good day! Glad to hear she eating. Give her a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking to see how you and Hannah are doing. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

How is Hannah today? Was she just having a bad day earlier this week?
Thinking of you guys.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just checking in, hoping that you and Hannah have had a good day.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Hey! I just noticed I'm a senior member  When I first joined I thought those were titles that were somehow created by the mods, then I saw one that didn't make sense and realized you could change it and that it was related to number of posts :doh: So, for a while, I thought certain people were in an "older" age range (senior), medical professionals (experts), etc. Seriously, I must have been cuckoo!

Wow! Was all that just a few days ago?!? We had a small home crisis (plumbing) and the week has BLURRRRRED. Thankfully, it's mostly taken care of, but Hannah loves any extra people coming by - *of course*, they're all coming to see her  

She's still eating ok as long as we "make gravy" - it's funny, she lays and watches the dry go in her bowl, but the minute the canned comes out, she's right behind you.  She's eating around 3 cups a day. I talked to the Drs and since we have an appt in a few weeks, they'd like to wait and just check her weight then and make adjustments if needed. 

She's off the gabapentin and hydroxyzine completely. We're holding off on adding anything else for the time being. They'll also reevaluate her skin at the appt, but said if her itching becomes unbearable before then to contact them and they'd get her something. 

I do have to call around this weekend and see if I can find a clinic that carries the food she's eating because I've realized I don't have enough dry kibble to last until our appt.

Movement-wise she's better. I think the meds are mostly, if not completely, out of her system. She's even had a few bouncy moments over the last day or so  She was fine getting up and down this morning, but tonight dozed for about an hour on a floor that's carpet over concrete and it took her a couple of steps to get back to normal.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update. It sounds like you're having a crazy week. Glad that Hannah is handling it well and that she is eating. She is being truly royal about the wet food. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> She is being truly royal about the wet food.


Royalty in training I guess - or maybe I'm in humble servant training  

I can't wait until the spring so I can share a picture of her lounging under the umbrella in the yard. I mentioned it on HRH Toby's thread after the picture of him laying under the umbrella inside was posted and I realized I didn't have one of Hannah.

ETA - not that I'm wishing time away


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Royalty in training I guess - or maybe I'm in humble servant training


We begin this when we bring them home weighing 8-10 pounds and continue throughout their lives. I am firmly convinced that they train us, not the other way around. We give up silly notions like "sofas are for people" and "I can't have dog hair on my clothes" and adapt to the reality that "dogs let people sit on _their_ sofas" and "dog hair is a key ingredient in most foods and belongs on all clothes." :wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"m glad to hear Princess Hannah is feeling a bit better!
Sadly, they seem to have bad days mixed in with the good days, and you just have to ride out the bad ones. When HRH would have a few good days in a row I think he would "overdo it" and then would have a streak of bad ones.
Hugs to you and Princess Hannah. 
You never should have let her read Toby's thread and learn from it


----------



## Dallas Gold

HRP Hannah (Her Royal Princess) Hannah! Sounds like the perfect title for her! 
I'm glad she's getting visitors (even if it means you are spending $$ to repair things) and she's having her bouncy moments. I hope you find the food this weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Glad to hear that Princess Hannah is doing better!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> HRP Hannah (Her Royal Princess) Hannah! Sounds like the perfect title for her!
> I'm glad she's getting visitors (even if it means you are spending $$ to repair things) and she's having her bouncy moments. I hope you find the food this weekend!


Lordy - I think she's like a stubborn teenager or tempermental artist  I guess my parents would call it payback 

I hope things will be "fixed" this weekend, but, on the bright side, the burst pipe meant that the we could include the slow drain in the service call


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Can't wait to see the picture of Princess Hannah and her UMBRELLA!!:wavey::wave::wavey::wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope this weekend is a good one for you and of course for HRP Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

The only umbrella we needed this weekend was for rain  The sun broke for a bit yesterday and I was able to get Hannah out for a walk, but overall, it was clouds, fog and drizzle ALL weekend. 

Hannah used the opportunity (and cloud cover) to get caught up on sleep; however, as our visitors (plumbers) didn't come back on Saturday (as they were meant to), she is a bit bummed out. 

She continued to eat well over the weekend, a bit less, but still with enthusiasm. It seems that 3/4 cup at a time is her limit, so we're just getting 3 cups of food a day in her. We've kept adding the slurry mix and it looks like a can should last 7-9 days. Also, I found a place that carries her food, so that's good news. 

Mobility wise, she's ok. The biggest problem is when she lays on the floor that's carpet over concrete for an extended period. It takes her 4-5 steps to work out the stiffness. I pulled out her old (smaller) orthopedic bed and put it out for her, so she could see out the door/window and still be supported. She opted to squeeze between it and the wall :doh: - so the cat went and laid on it.

Thank you for the continued support! We're gearing up for a line of storms to head through soon, so flashlights, leashes, paperwork, etc are all set up in our safe place. Hopefully it things won't kick up like they are forecasting.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear Princess Hannah had a good weekend! Give Hannah a big hug from us!

Hope the storms are not too bad.


----------



## GoldensGirl

All of us get a little stiff when we sleep on the wrong surface. 

Here's a site with the best information I know of about severe storms: U.S. NEXRAD and TDWR Radar Stations : Weather Underground. If you click on an area of interest, it will zoom to the region. Arrows signify the direction of storm movement. When you see arrows pointing in multiple directions, it's an indication that a tornado might form. Pink triangles on point represent tornadoes. Found a couple near Tulsa a few minutes ago.

Please stay safe and let us know how you and Hannah are doing

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Well, the 10 pm news wasn't wall to wall weather coverage, so that's a good sign. 

Hannah came to lie down in the room and boy her tummy is gurgling. She ate her final "snack" (1/2 cup food) nearly 3 hours ago. She isn't interested in going out again, so hopefully she's just digesting some more. :crossfing 

She's terrified of storms so she'll hold it until it's over. 

I appreciate the link to the weather site. We lose power pretty quickly and that's one of the reasons I keep thinking I should get a smart phone, so I can see things like that in an emergency.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> She's terrified of storms so she'll hold it until it's over.


Hugs to Hannah, I do not like storms too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad to hear that Hannah is eating well! Sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so glad to hear you're managing to get a good 3 cups into her. Are you able to give her anything for the stiffness? Something like fish oil or Sashas Blend may help her out. I know my dog actually far prefers her supper - which comes with the smelly, fishy Sashas Blend on it. I wonder how your girl would do with something like that.

In any event, glad to hear she seems to be doing better!


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm so glad to hear you're managing to get a good 3 cups into her. Are you able to give her anything for the stiffness? Something like fish oil or Sashas Blend may help her out. I know my dog actually far prefers her supper - which comes with the smelly, fishy Sashas Blend on it. I wonder how your girl would do with something like that.
> 
> In any event, glad to hear she seems to be doing better!


Unfortunately, everything's out until the food trial is over with. (She actually doesn't like fish smell/taste anyway which is so weird for a dog.) I was thinking the same thing last week and doublechecked with the Dr just in case, but he said it's "possible" that the fish oil could have a bit of protein in it and he doesn't want to chance things since we're still in the trial. 

She gets an Adequan injection and it does help. When she lays at the door, she's on her left side (the TPLO side) and I'm sure the plate/screws gets chilled in her leg which doesn't help.

She looks so "full" after she eats, probably the same look on my face after a plate of pasta.  According to the bag, that's about 900+ calories, so I'll be interested to see her weight when we go back next week. 

The storms rolled through just before dawn. We were so thankful because, the worst passed just a few miles from us. Hannah wore her Thundershirt with pride (only a bit of pacing) and the cat, well...he was interested in hanging out on the screen porch until the lightening hit something in my neighbor's yard and he was DONE  I think we'll have a day or so to dry out before the next round.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Checking on Princess Hannah. Hope she is continuing to improve and that you both have a good weekend. Give her a big hug from us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you both are dried out! We are still drying out here!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the well wishes and hugs - I've dispensed them all and you guys have been rewarded with vigorous tail wags 

Yesterday we got several bands of HEAVY rain, so we're more waterlogged than before. The yard is really a bog now, but we should have a few good dry days in a row, so I hope that we'll dry out some - before the next round.  Last night she was restless which worried me, but she finally settled down after I went through the list of "possible" problems she might be alerting me to. 

Today's been a pretty good day for her - - mobility = pretty good, eating = good, cat = not pestering her, walks = because of the rain...lots of sniffing 

Obviously, I'm so pleased she's improved since last week. It's even sweeter because this has been a not so great week for me and so it was such a relief to see her dance to the food dishes, bounce through the house, etc.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Best wishes for the great weekend to Hannah and you.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in to see how sweet Hannah is doing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Hannah?


----------



## hotel4dogs

hoping we haven't heard from you because everything is going well!


----------



## hubbub

Were all your ears burning?? :wave: Seriously, I started home tonight thinking I needed to update things here. 

On her walk Friday evening, she stumbled a bit on her front feet. We noticed, but thought she stepped on something. By Saturday morning, she could hardly put weight on either foot. Well...I realized it had to be her allergies. Sure enough, swollen pads, oozing, a piece missing off her main foot pad. We muddled through (with socks, supported walks, lifting and carrying) until Monday and the Dr changed her antibiotic since we're headed to see them this week (tomorrow). 

After 2.5 days on the new antibiotic, her feet look better, but are still red and she's an itching machine. But, at least she can walk on her own 

Aside from the feet, she's pretty itchy/chewy, so I'm *hoping* that we get a round of Temaril-P. I noticed too that when she's on the Temaril-P, she'll happily let me brush her - I think her skin must tickle/itch otherwise and that's why she doesn't like it. 

We're headed to our derm appt tomorrow morning. Thankfully, of all the days this week, it's the only one without a chance of rain! We'll call it a "golden" blessing! 


ETA - Tuesday I found out that one of Hannah's fur friends had to go to the Bridge Monday - she'd been in liver failure. It was really an in our face reminder of things. She was a sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub

*pododermititis, hyperkeratosis*

As a point of reference for those who might not have seen this before. Here's what her feet look like when they first get going. Aside from the redness in the pictures, you'll notice...

The swelling, especially behind her two center toes where the toe pads are beginning to peel away. Also, along the side of the back pad is thinning where it's becoming more inflamed. The wet/glistening is where the skin is weeping. 



In this one (and a bit in the first) - you'll see the yellow feathering on the pads. This is hyperkeratosis. Also, you can more clearly see how the pads are pulling away due to the swelling. The dark pieces in her fur are bits of pad that have come off.


----------



## SandyK

Ouch!! Poor Hannah....no wonder it is hard to walk!! Sorry about one of Hannah's fur friends going to the bridge. Hope tomorrow goes well at the derm's office.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Poor Hannah! I'm so sorry you are having these complications and hope things will go well today at the dermatologist's appointment. 

I don't know about your area, but due to the warm winter our spring pollens are popping up early. This week we are dealing with elm pollen, which is unusual for late Jan/early Feb. Maybe there is something new in the air where you are that is causing the issue? I can't remember if she has pollen issues in her allergy mix?


----------



## hotel4dogs

poor Hannah!! Has your dermatologist ever done a scraping for demodex mange on her feet? It doesn't really look like it, but it's remotely possible.
I sure hope she gets some relief today.


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor baby Hannah. I hope you get something that can help her with her allergies. Her feet look so painful.

I am so sorry one of Hannah's friends went to the bridge.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I hope Hannah finds relieft-so very sorry to hear about her friend.


----------



## hubbub

Back from the derm appt!  Hannah couldn't have been more perfect today - I was SO proud of her. The only thing she was slightly uncooperative about was getting on the scale (I think it was because I was behind her) - but seriously, what female wants to get on the scale in front of everyone?  

I was a *tiny* bit embarrassed that they couldn't see her ear drums for the debris  They tried to make me feel better by saying they were cleaner than most ears they see. 

All the scrapings came back negative, so we'll try clindamycin until our recheck in 3 weeks. They also added in Zyrtec to hopefully help with the itching. The Dr would like her to stay off the steroids (unless things become unbearable). 



Dallas Gold said:


> I don't know about your area, but due to the warm winter our spring pollens are popping up early. This week we are dealing with elm pollen, which is unusual for late Jan/early Feb. Maybe there is something new in the air where you are that is causing the issue? I can't remember if she has pollen issues in her allergy mix?


Thanks for mentioning that! She's highly allergic to so much and yes things are already blooming - I'm sure that has a lot to do with it  We almost hit 70 today - CRAZY for February! There was a mosquito in the house on January 31st :no:



hotel4dogs said:


> Has your dermatologist ever done a scraping for demodex mange on her feet? It doesn't really look like it, but it's remotely possible.


I appreciate the suggestion. They've tested for it before and it's been negative. I'll have to pull the paperwork to see if they did it again today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I sure hope the change in drugs gives her some relief.
You might ask your vet about soaking her feet in witch hazel. I've done if for a few dogs that had really raw feet here at the pet hotel (I ordered it in gallon jugs, but it's not at all expensive) and it helps. Won't harm her a bit if she licks it.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> You might ask your vet about soaking her feet in witch hazel. I've done if for a few dogs that had really raw feet here at the pet hotel (I ordered it in gallon jugs, but it's not at all expensive) and it helps. Won't harm her a bit if she licks it.


Good suggestion! We use Epsom salts as it is and this would be an easy addition. 

I planned to email the Dr anyway tomorrow (after a good night's sleep) so I can add it right in - Thanks! 

I hope the changeover helps too. She chewed a bit when we got home, but it seemed focused on where they did the scrapings. She's at my feet asleep and completely relaxed now :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I sure hope the change to the new drug works well. I'm glad Hannah was a good girl, despite the scale!! 

I killed two mosquitoes here a couple of days ago. It's going to be a wicked flea, tick and mosquito season. Oh, and a new pollen in the mix made my ears itch yesterday--JUNIPER!! I don't recall juniper being in our pollen mix here too often. 

You scared me because I read your questions about chemo in Andy's thread and I immediately came here to make sure Hannah is OK. I'm glad her appointment went well.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I sure hope the change to the new drug works well. I'm glad Hannah was a good girl, despite the scale!!
> 
> I killed two mosquitoes here a couple of days ago. It's going to be a wicked flea, tick and mosquito season. Oh, and a new pollen in the mix made my ears itch yesterday--JUNIPER!! I don't recall juniper being in our pollen mix here too often.
> 
> You scared me because I read your questions about chemo in Andy's thread and I immediately came here to make sure Hannah is OK. I'm glad her appointment went well.


Thank you! I'm sorry about the scare, it didn't dawn on me that it might lead someone to think that it was for personal use - I should have said, "just for curiosity's sake...". While driving home yesterday we were talking about the chemo process and I thought, "I'll just ask Andy's dad when I get home."  

We have moderate levels of Juniper and Elm pollens right now too. It's funny because Juniper isn't listed on the bloodwork allergy report, but Elm is listed as significant. I dread the upcoming flea/bug season 

She was a bit less itchy this morning and was HAPPY to go for a walk! She also ate quickly and stared me down while I was trying to make my own breakfast. I gave her an extra 1/4 cup without extra canned food or water and she gobbled it up! Oh! That reminds me...I never checked on her weight yesterday - I'll have to check the paperwork tonight. :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

That's great her appetite is so good!! Hoorah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So glad that Hannah is feeling better and hope she continues to improve day by day!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear Hannah is less itchy and enjoying a walk today! It's also heartwarming to hear she ate her breakfast and asked for more!

Hope you both have a wonderful weekend. Give Hannah a big hug from us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope it's getting better with every new day and wish you nice and peaceful weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl

In doing a bit of research for someone else on the GRF, I came across a notice that Dr. Jean Dodds of Hemopet has begun doing testing for food sensitivities. Here's a link to the information: Hemolife Diagnostics. Dr. Dodds is mentioned often by people in the GRF community, especially for her expertise about thyroid conditions. I understand that she responds to email communications and will comment on test results sent to her, though I have not tried this myself. Perhaps she could offer suggestions that would help Hannah.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on sweet Hannah-I just love her name!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

also just checking in, any updates on Hannah?


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Hannah!! Hope everything is o.k.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm hoping that Hannah is feeling better


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm also looking for an update on you two. I hope all is OK.


----------



## hubbub

Oh my gosh guys! I'm sorry I didn't see the new posts!! 

I logged on this a.m. and my subscribed threads link under user profile shows no new posts to my subscribed threads, so I clicked on to look at the subscribed threads and there WERE new posts - I hadn't checked GRF since yesterday.  I've got to come up with a better system.

Anyway! Thank you all for checking on us.  Hannah's doing pretty good. She's still eating well, but getting itchier as the pollen count ticks higher. Her skin infection looks much better; although her lips are still a bit oozy, but better. The hyperpigmentation in her skin is also returning. 

The funniest is the change in her coat, which I'm attributing to the thyroid supplement. She's getting SO furry - her tail is actually 2 toned from the new fur and original overcoat. 

Also, we had a blast of cold weather this weekend (21F with feels like around 15F - down from nearly 70F about a week ago), so she's a bit stiff on the TPLO leg - I think the plate/screws are probably chilling. 

Karen - I'll have to share how Hannah got her name next time


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for updating us! Glad Hannah is getting new fur thanks to the new thyroid supplement, but sorry she is itching. This winter we had two new pollens to contend with--juniper and ash. Got hubby and me going and Toby's eyes were a little itchy too. 

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thanks for the update! I think of you guys often and wonder how you are both doing. Sending hugs.


----------



## *Laura*

Glad to hear Hannah is doing pretty good and eating well but poor thing dealing with the itching....and the cold stiffness. (I can certainly relate to cold weather stiffness, that's for sure!!)


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> This winter we had two new pollens to contend with--juniper and ash.


We're heavy with Juniper, Elm, and Alder. Juniper was the only one on her allergy blood screening and it was a zero, so I'm assuming it's one of the others. I know these early spikes are just a sign of things to come. 

OH! Forgot to mention that the plumbers FINALLY returned to finish things, but I was working when they came by, so Hannah didn't get to visit. They only had outside and under the house stuff left to do, so it was ok, but I found her nose prints on the window above where they were working - so I know she kept an eye on things


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Glad to read about Hannah's new fur and I would love to hear how she got her name!!!


----------



## hubbub

*How Hannah became Hannah*

For years, I'd said I was going to get a dog and name her Lily. I don't know why, but that was the name and there wasn't another choice. 

When I went to "just look" at a litter from a BYB my friend's golden had come from, I was in total denial that I'd be coming back with a puppy. I didn't have the strength to walk away from the red flags (strange answers to my questions from the breeder, a mother who wouldn't come near anyone - just barked from 30 ft away, and these dirty puppies - they were in a hard dirt dog run and had dug a nice hole underneath the dog house). 

I knew she wasn't a Lily, but was going to think about her personality and find a name that fit. We came home and before leaving to go get dinner, I closed my new pup up in the kitchen with tables propped on their sides. When I came back about an hour later, the kitchen was EMPTY! No dog at all!

I was SOOO upset and immediately assumed she'd been dognapped, so I checked all the doors and windows - nothing. I started looking all through the house and as I doubled back into a room, there she was standing in the middle of the room like she wasn't sure where she was or who I was. 

Without thinking, I said, "Hannah, there you are!" and she came running to me. :smooch: That was it, her name found me - and boy does it fit - in every sense. 

Now, you may be thinking, had you considered that name ever? Nope, but my mother had forever and repeatedly said that she thought Hannah would be a great name for her (non-existent) granddaughter :uhoh: - so she got it for a GRAND-dog instead!


----------



## *Laura*

aw what a nice story....thanks  I love the name Hannah


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad Hannah is growing more fur and doing well. I love the story about how you chose her name. 

Hugs and prayers for Hannah and for you,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah is doing well. Love the story about how she got her name. Happy to read she is growing new fur. I hope all continues to go well for both you and Hannah!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I enjoy reading how our pups got their names! Thanks for sharing and give sweet Hannah an extra ear rub from me.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just love, love the story of Hannah!! Keeping all paws crossed that she continues to improve!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I love the story about how Hannah got her name!! Give her a big hug for me.


----------



## hubbub

Hugs, rubs and kisses distributed! Hannah is very appreciative for extra luvin' 

We had a "rough" night - but thankfully, it was just inconvenient. 

Since I'm the only one who can pill her, when I got home late last night, I pilled her (I usually give them with a bit of food to wash things down and settle her tummy) and accidentally gave her a full serving of food :doh: She ate it, but had the "OoOo I'm FULL" look about her for about an hour. 

The cat got on the bed with Hannah, so she got up and is now refusing to get back on it (she sniffs where he laid down and walks away - - I see laundry in my immediate future  )

Around 3:30 am, previously mentioned cat decides that my feet are creatures to be attacked - so I get up to put him on the porch and Hannah's up and looking at me, so I know he likely attacked her new fluffy tail before I got it! :uhoh: (I can't blame him too much, I'm trying to make him a porch/indoor cat, because he's always fighting with a huge stray tom, and so he's got some pent up energy to get rid of - especially when workdays are longer than normal)


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbuh*

Hubbub

Thanks for sharing the story how you named your girl Hannah!!
What a lucky, lucky girl she is and you are!!

How Hannah became Hannah --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For years, I'd said I was going to get a dog and name her Lily. I don't know why, but that was the name and there wasn't another choice. 

When I went to "just look" at a litter from a BYB my friend's golden had come from, I was in total denial that I'd be coming back with a puppy. I didn't have the strength to walk away from the red flags (strange answers to my questions from the breeder, a mother who wouldn't come near anyone - just barked from 30 ft away, and these dirty puppies - they were in a hard dirt dog run and had dug a nice hole underneath the dog house). 

I knew she wasn't a Lily, but was going to think about her personality and find a name that fit. We came home and before leaving to go get dinner, I closed my new pup up in the kitchen with tables propped on their sides. When I came back about an hour later, the kitchen was EMPTY! No dog at all!

I was SOOO upset and immediately assumed she'd been dognapped, so I checked all the doors and windows - nothing. I started looking all through the house and as I doubled back into a room, there she was standing in the middle of the room like she wasn't sure where she was or who I was. 

Without thinking, I said, "Hannah, there you are!" and she came running to me. That was it, her name found me - and boy does it fit - in every sense. 

Now, you may be thinking, had you considered that name ever? Nope, but my mother had forever and repeatedly said that she thought Hannah would be a great name for her (non-existent) granddaughter - so she got it for a GRAND-dog instead!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

How are Hannah and her friend the cat doing?


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's doing pretty good! 

She made it 4 weeks between her Adequan injections - this time I gave it to her as soon as she seemed stiff. She's still eating happily and playing in spurts. The only "problem" is her increasingly fluffy coat. It's making it very hard to check her skin. I've cut away fur in some of the usual problem areas just to be able to see her skin better. (Those of you with full thick coated dogs - of any breed - boy, I had no idea :no: )

She and the cat "suffered" as a team the later part of the week and this weekend as I had to work extended hours which *really* disrupted their routines. 

Today was a day of cold (for us) rain and wind, but it finally cleared out just before sunset, so she was thrilled to take a walk. As soon we got back home, two friends (and their dogs) were headed up the road, so we went back out and joined up with them. THEN, we'd been back home about 30 minutes when another friend (and dog) came by. She was so very excited, but after prancing to the street to visit, changed her mind about the walk and we immediately came back inside. 

It's really hit me over the last week or so that she'll be 11 next month. All things considered, I realize that we're so fortunate. Most of all, I'm so glad that her enjoyment of life has improved so much. I'm very happy we've been able to give her that gift for her golden years.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad it is going well with Hannah. Love the story, I was also curious to hear what was the story behind her name.
I pray for many, many golden years for you two to enjoy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It sounds like she is happy and healthy!! I'm so happy for all of you, including the cat!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so happy to hear that Hannah is enjoying life so much! Every day is a treasure.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so happy that Hannah is enjoying life-11 is a wonderful age.
My Smooch took Adequan injections, too.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks Karen! I think she's ready to enjoy life and 11 sounds good to me too. It's funny because I've been insisting that she was 10 until a few weeks ago and now I say, "she'll be 11 next month!" - - I feel like I'm looking to the future which is nice. 

I know so many animals have had relief because of the Adequan. If it helped Smooch as much as it's helped Hannah, I know you understand what a wonderful gift it has been for us. 

We're off to the Dr in the morning for our recheck appt with dermatology. I think things will go quickly and hopefully we'll get back before evening. I'm going to try to refill all our Novartis items, so we'll see how that goes. :uhoh: Thankfully, most of the rain is out of the picture which is a HUGE relief!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good luck at recheck appointment. Hugs and kisses to Hannah.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good luck today--with the appointment, the drive, the timing, and getting the Novartis meds!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys and hoping you have a good appointment!


----------



## Karen519

*Appt.*

Praying that your appointment goes well.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for all the good wishes! 

Woohoo! Home before dark! We were able to take a leisurely walk in the *gasp* daylight  

Hannah was SO good today. I was running late this morning, so we were a bit late leaving and there were state troopers everywhere (we saw 15 all total!) so I really had to watch the speed limit. We only had to stop once (at the rest area) which meant we made it to the appt on time. 

Her lip folds still have bacteria, but after a discussion, we agreed she looks so much better, we'll try 4 more weeks of antibiotics and then recheck (while we're back to see onco and internal medicine). We talked about her itch level (and occasional swelling eyelids) and what was tolerable, what to expect, etc and so I'll try increasing her zyrtec (2-2x a day) to see if it helps. If not, we'll reevaluate next time. 

Overall they're thrilled with her progress and improved condition, as are we.  

Thankfully, they did rx a 12 month supply of Sentinel, but only 3 months of Adequan. I'm thrilled for the Sentinel as we're due to hit the mid 70s tomorrow and I've already seen mosquitoes. I wish we could have had more Adequan, but we'll take what we can and if it comes down to it, I'll drive to get it....hopefully it won't come to that though :crossfing

ETA - also see post 349 (response) I assumed because Novartis produces Adequan, that it would be impacted by the Lincoln plant shutdown. After reading the other thread, I checked for anything we got by Novartis and tried to refill it. Truthfully, I didn't even ask about supply, I just asked for the refills.  I'm sorry


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad is getting better and praying for sweet Hannah. Enjoy your walks sweetie.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes!
> 
> Woohoo! Home before dark! We were able to take a leisurely walk in the *gasp* daylight
> 
> Hannah was SO good today. I was running late this morning, so we were a bit late leaving and there were state troopers everywhere (we saw 15 all total!) so I really had to watch the speed limit. We only had to stop once (at the rest area) which meant we made it to the appt on time.
> 
> Her lip folds still have bacteria, but after a discussion, we agreed she looks so much better, we'll try 4 more weeks of antibiotics and then recheck (while we're back to see onco and internal medicine). We talked about her itch level (and occasional swelling eyelids) and what was tolerable, what to expect, etc and so I'll try increasing her zyrtec (2-2x a day) to see if it helps. If not, we'll reevaluate next time.
> 
> Overall they're thrilled with her progress and improved condition, as are we.
> 
> Thankfully, they did rx a 12 month supply of Sentinel, but only 3 months of Adequan. I'm thrilled for the Sentinel as we're due to hit the mid 70s tomorrow and I've already seen mosquitoes. I wish we could have had more Adequan, but we'll take what we can and if it comes down to it, I'll drive to get it....hopefully it won't come to that though :crossfing


I'm glad you had a good visit and report for Hannah, and escaped all those troopers just lying in wait for you!! Ha! 

I wasn't aware of a supply issue with Adequan? Do you have details? KV vet supply sells it, if that helps you get a supply, assuming production isn't shut down.


----------



## hotel4dogs

wooo hooo, great news!!
I, too, wasn't aware of a supply issue with adequan. Do you know if it was just your vet running low? I always order it online.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> I wasn't aware of a supply issue with Adequan? Do you have details? KV vet supply sells it, if that helps you get a supply, assuming production isn't shut down.





hotel4dogs said:


> I, too, wasn't aware of a supply issue with adequan. Do you know if it was just your vet running low? I always order it online.


OH-NO, I don't want to start an unfounded rumor! I'm sorry. I just assumed because Novartis produced it, that it would be impacted by the Lincoln plant shutdown. After reading the other thread, I checked for anything we got by Novartis and tried to refill it. 

Truthfully, I didn't even ask about supply, I just asked for the refills.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

So glad you were able to enjoy taking a walk with Hannah!!
What a sweet girl she is!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad you had a good visit and no tickets on the way.
Continued good thoughts and wishes for you and your lovely girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm watching the news this evening and worrying about you guys there with the tornados. I hope you will check in and tell us you are OK.


----------



## hubbub

Fortunately things seem to be tracking north and south of us. The lightning is intense and at times makes it look like dusk outside, but thankfully is mainly in the clouds. 

We had a big hail storm (golf ball sized) that went on and on and now we're just hoping to wait out the last of it and check for damage tomorrow or Sunday. 

Hannah has her thundershirt on, but the hail storm put her in a tizzy. I had to drag her outside and a few houses away earlier just to get her to go to the bathroom. 

Things must be improving as 3 of the 4 stations have dropped their continuous coverage in the time I've been logged in. :crossfing


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ...We had a big hail storm (golf ball sized) that went on and on and now we're just hoping to wait out the last of it and check for damage tomorrow or Sunday....


I think that big hail indicates one or more tornadoes were very close to you. I'm glad they missed you and I hope they missed everyone.

Thanks for checking in. I hope you'll post again from time to time.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

So glad you are OK. Wow--how frightening. 

I hope you don't have roof damage.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks again everyone  

The morning has come and the temperatures are almost 40 degrees cooler than yesterday afternoon! The storms calmed down around 2:00, so I coaxed Hannah from her hiding spot and took her outside again for a final potty break. 

She was still pretty nervous, but seems good today. We all slept like logs after that. I'll be working all day today, so I know she'll be catching up on her beauty sleep and not staring me down while I clean up the mess outside.  I'll have to wait until Sunday to check the roof. *sigh* But I'm VERY thankful to have power and not have any trees down. 

The good thing I do see is that the hail knocked a lot of the pine bladders out of the trees and the rain washed more pollen out of the air and down the drains.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Thank God you and Hannah are o.k.!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad you guys are ok. Watching weather channel, it was really bad day down south.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on you and Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

We're still recovering from the weekend 

I still haven't checked the roof for damage, since it was very windy Sunday morning and I didn't want to risk climbing the ladder and scampering along the roof. 

One problem that has popped up over the last few weeks is that Hannah's rear legs have been soaking wet in the mornings. Initially, I thought she was urinating in her sleep, so I started waking her up several times during the night to go to the bathroom. I finally realized (thankfully!) that she's just *that* much itchier and is chewing/licking herself raw. 

She got a good bath today which seems to have helped a little, but I'm ready to contact the doctor if things kick back up again. I know it's her allergies and all I have to do is walk outside to feel the tickle in my throat. 

We're schedule for rain again later this week so I hope it will wash more pollen away :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, sorry her allergies are back. It's supposed to be really bad this year for us and so far the forecasters are accurate. I hope the bath helps her. 

I also hope your roof is OK. We still have roofing going on in our area of town and our storm hit on May 24.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending good thoughts your way. I don't always post, but you're in my thoughts every day.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So sorry that Hannah's allergies are acting up. Let us know if you see the vet.
Would the vet let you give her some Benadryl?


----------



## hubbub

Thanks  Unfortunately it's just, well - spring which equals LOTS of pollen. 

Hannah's currently on 4 zyrtec (generic) a day (2 - 2x/day) to help with the itching. She did well yesterday and last night (post bath), so it may be that I have to bathe her twice a week. I'm not sure she'll hold up to that though. 

The DR said that if things got too bad to let her know and she'd get her something else. I know that she'd like to keep Hannah off the Temaril-P, but we'll see. We're due to go back in 2 weeks and I'm _hopeful_ that we can manage at a tolerable level until them, but, I also know her history. 

In the meantime, she's getting lots of "help" with her scratching and since the temperatures are warmer, she's seeing more and more neighbors, which she LOVES. Whatever makes my girl happy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Please give Hannah big kisses for me!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Hannah girl to help fighting allergies. I wish you are closer so I could help with some "scratching".


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> Please give Hannah big kisses for me!


Kisses distributed with enthusiasm! 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Hannah girl to help fighting allergies. I wish you are closer so I could help with some "scratching".


Thanks! This is sort of funny, but sad. If Hannah scratching, you can show her your hand with fingers moving in the scratching motion (in and out) and she'll come over and adjust her body so you're scratching instead of her.  

If someone starts scratching her, be prepared to be "bullied" until she's ready for you to stop


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> If someone starts scratching her, be prepared to be "bullied" until she's ready for you to stop


No problem at all. I am very well trained by Buddy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ...If someone starts scratching her, be prepared to be "bullied" until she's ready for you to stop


Does anyone have one that doesn't do this? Sounds like a normal Golden to me. 

I hope the allergies are under control soon.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so HAPPY THAT HANNAH loved the kisses!!
MY Smooch loved to be scratched, too!!


----------



## hubbub

*A new mass*

We found two new lumps on Hannah's legs tonight (not the original surgical site). One's a a bit larger than a marble and firm. It's in the skin (cutaneous) above her knee. I've never noticed it before and think I would have. Strangely, in nearly the identical place on the other leg, she has a pea sized cutaneous lump that looks like a raised mole or smooth wart. 

Needless to say I'm very worried. The "good" news about it is that we have an oncology appt next week for her 9 month recheck. I'll phone them in the morning and let them know of the new masses. 

In other good news, Hannah's been in a wonderful mood over the last week.  Her allergies are horrible, but she's just so...happy. It makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry, sending my prayers and hopes it is nothing serious. Hannah is brave, despite of everything she is going thru, still acting like a happy girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl

You must be frantic with worry right now - and trying so hard to keep Hannah from knowing. I'm glad that she will see her oncologist again soon.

Enjoy the precious lovely days of spring...every day and every minute with Hannah. Remember that no one of us is promised tomorrow. Live NOW, as Hannah does, and savor the time with her. This is one of the most precious teachings that our Goldens share with us.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thank you. I know that statistics are against us, but it could be a sebaceous cyst or something very minor. But, I will do whatever I have to do for her. 

I'm struggling with should I *hope* they've been there and I never noticed or the *helpless* feeling of it popping up so quickly and the questions of "when, why, what?"

She's usually sound asleep by 9 pm, but she's awake and keeps raising up and wagging her tail. The cat (normally the thorn in her side) just popped over to try and groom the bottoms of her fuzzy feet! Sweet thing just moved her feet away from him. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping you both in my prayers-- I know how worrisome these things are and I hope they are benign. Will it be possible to get her in earlier for exam just to ease your mind?


----------



## hotel4dogs

My heart sank when I read that you found 2 new bumps. Sending prayers and good wishes that they turn out to be typical "old dog stuff". Some of those do seem to crop up out of nowhere.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I'm praying that the two new masses are nothing. So glad to hear that Hannah is happy!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.

Last night I really didn't sleep, but at least I didn't grind my teeth. I'll be watching the masses like a hawk and am trying to take comfort in this would be the "referral" time period anyway. I have the weekend mostly free and so I'll be able to keep an eye on her. The pollen's so bad I can't work outside anyway. 

Hannah's enjoying the darkness that comes in the mornings the first few weeks after the time change. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Will it be possible to get her in earlier for exam just to ease your mind?


Our appt is Wednesday morning. I'll see what they say when I call this morning, but truthfully things are so hectic at work, I'm not sure I could take off before then.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Breathe. Deep, long, slow breaths. Extend the exhale and imagine all the stress leaving your body. You don't need it and it only makes things worse for Hannah.

You do the best you can. That's all that you can do...all that anyone asks. What Hannah wants most of all is for you to be happy and enjoy your time with her. We all know that you have fought for Hannah every single day with all you have to give. 

Wishing you peace and joy this weekend.
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the posts, prayers, thoughts and thread views. I cannot tell you what they mean to me and Hannah. 

I spoke with the oncology team coordinator this afternoon (it's a Dr we haven't seen before). I explained the masses and my concerns. She said to just wait until our appt on Wednesday and they will find out what it is and what can be done. 

A bit of good news - Hannah made it 4 weeks between Adequan injections. I think the warmer weather has helped some. She's still in great spirits (very itchy, but great spirits). 

In the meantime, Yes! We plan to enjoy the weekend. I'll keep working on not worrying, Hannah will get a good scrubbing tomorrow, and lots of playing inside (plus I'll have to throw some housework in there sometime!)  I'm grateful for so many things, including this forum, and I remind myself of it daily. 

Happy weekends to you all!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I hope that you and Hannah have a beautiful WEEKEND!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Aw. Have a great weekend


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sending you both good vibes for a wonderful weekend and for a good appointment on Wednesday. I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## hubbub

We're off to Hannah's appointment shortly. I imagine it will be very late when we get back, but I'll post as soon as I can. 

Thank you again for thinking of us. We are so lucky to have found GRF


----------



## hubbub

*Ups, Downs, and *maybe* Ups*

The day started smoothly - I didn't oversleep and delay us , Hannah rode comfortably and we only had to make one stop , and we got to the appt early. 

We went back with the student and went over things, including the two new masses. The student left and then returned with the oncology surgeon which I didn't expect (I was expecting an oncologist to aspirate and then maybe the surgeon later). Even though I knew what his arrival meant, I absolutely trust him, so I was also less upset than I anticipated. 

He felt the new masses and we discussed a possible light sedation and "in office" procedure for her. Things were going well until he felt the area near her previous cancer surgery. There was one mass there (which we already knew about, but there wasn't enough skin to remove at the time the other mass was removed) AND then he found a small mass in what he believed to be the incision line. Assuming a recurrence, we agreed to a "larger" surgery and an overnight stay. 

Post surgery, he said that, after they shaved off her feathers, he realized the mass he discovered was not along the incision line. During surgery, he was able to inspect the original surgical site and said there appeared to be no signs of growth. 

A touching moment today - When we were paying the deposit for her surgery, we ran into the dermatologist in the hall (she was on her way to "see" us in the appt room and was confused). I told her that it appeared Hannah's cancer had returned and she got all teary. 

Thank you all for being with us. All our fingers and toes are crossed until the path results come in. :crossfing

So - she had 4 masses removed and sent to pathology and we should get that report in the next 10-14 days. I'm so tired, we drove back tonight to avoid the hotel fee,but I'll go back in the morning to pick her up and get the reports on her x-rays, dermatology appt, UPC ratio, etc. Wheeew!

ETA - pictures of Hannah from her birthday thread are here


----------



## *Laura*

I'm thinking about lovely Hannah. Take care


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry! I just posted in your thread for Hannah's birthday and had no idea what you both had to go thru today. Am on the way to light a candle for Hannah and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers that they are all benign.


----------



## hubbub

PrincessDi said:


> I'm so sorry! I just posted in your thread for Hannah's birthday and had no idea what you both had to go thru today. Am on the way to light a candle for Hannah and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers that they are all benign.


It's ok  - I'm so happy that she's here and happy, I refuse to let this dampen things. I wish she could have come home tonight, but she was awake and had been in recovery about 1.5 hours when we left, so I know she's doing ok. One of the other general surgeons is on call tonight and she came out to see us before we left.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You had a day full of events. Sending my prayers for good results back, the best possible. It sounds Hannah left surrounded with caring people. I am sorry she could not be home for her birthday. You know I have your Hannah in my heart and praying for her.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, I wasn't expecting to read what was in your post. You are all in my prayers and thoughts--hoping for benign results. HUGS....


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so VERY SORRY you and Hannah had such a trying day-Will be praying for excellent results and I know she will be so happy to come home today!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So sorry you and Hannah are going through this. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Give Hannah a big hug from us!!

Hoping Hannah is able to come home today. Loved the pictures of your beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your special girl Hannah.


----------



## coppers-mom

I too posted in Hannah's birthday thread and had no idea how hard the day had been.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery and good health.


----------



## *Laura*

How is Hannah today? I hope your lovely girl is feeling better


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Is Hannah home, how is she doing? Sending healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

Argh! I had just finished this post and hit something on the keyboard which took me back several screens and my post is gone  

Regarding the original cancer surgery, the x-rays were clear and the site (he was able to inspect during surgery) showed ZERO growth!! So, it gets better - her UPC ratio (kidneys) was down to 1.08!!  Her derm report was mixed, but they believe she's so MUCH better that they just changed a few meds and we'll check back with them in a few weeks. We still are waiting on the thyroid test results.

With the newest surgery, I tried to get them to guess/give their opinions about the masses, but was basically told to wait for the official report. Her incisions look a bit rough, but - she did just have surgery, so we're using cool compresses through tomorrow which I hope will help. She just needs to keep from licking or chewing them. 

A bit of TMI, but I had to cut some more of her fur from her loss of bowel control during surgery - poor girl.  She can't have a bath until the stitches are removed and it's a difficult area to try to wash up - all told, it was easiest to clip the fur. All her feathering is gone anyway, so it's not too noticeable. We'd rather her look funny than have bacteria around the incisions. 

Our trip back yesterday was tough because of heavy rains, spring break traffic, multiple wrecks, etc. Fortunately, Hannah slept most of the way and thankfully, we didn't have any trouble. 

ETA - thank you for the wonderful comments, thoughts, prayers, energies, etc and - including Hannah in the candles - the page is so lit up with love for Hannah and others. thank you


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

I'm so sorry for what you've been going through. I hadn't seen this thread and didn't know. What a stressful time you've been having. 

Jane and I will be saying prayers for Hannah's continued recovery. And for restful night's


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers that when the biopsies are back they are all benign. Wishing you and Hannah, much more time together that is free of pain and C*****.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad Hannah is home with you. Glad you got some good news. Hoping and praying you get more good news next week! Give Hannah a big hug from us! Hope you both have a wonderful and quiet weekend!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Hannah is back home and recent report is good. Praying for the rest great results. I hope you have a nice weekend with your sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

thinking of you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Argh! I had just finished this post and hit something on the keyboard which took me back several screens and my post is gone
> 
> Regarding the original cancer surgery, the x-rays were clear and the site (he was able to inspect during surgery) showed ZERO growth!! So, it gets better - her UPC ratio (kidneys) was down to 1.08!!  Her derm report was mixed, but they believe she's so MUCH better that they just changed a few meds and we'll check back with them in a few weeks. We still are waiting on the thyroid test results.
> 
> With the newest surgery, I tried to get them to guess/give their opinions about the masses, but was basically told to wait for the official report. Her incisions look a bit rough, but - she did just have surgery, so we're using cool compresses through tomorrow which I hope will help. She just needs to keep from licking or chewing them.
> 
> A bit of TMI, but I had to cut some more of her fur from her loss of bowel control during surgery - poor girl.  She can't have a bath until the stitches are removed and it's a difficult area to try to wash up - all told, it was easiest to clip the fur. All her feathering is gone anyway, so it's not too noticeable. We'd rather her look funny than have bacteria around the incisions.
> 
> Our trip back yesterday was tough because of heavy rains, spring break traffic, multiple wrecks, etc. Fortunately, Hannah slept most of the way and thankfully, we didn't have any trouble.
> 
> ETA - thank you for the wonderful comments, thoughts, prayers, energies, etc and - including Hannah in the candles - the page is so lit up with love for Hannah and others. thank you



*I AM SO GLAD that HANNAH GOT GOOD NEWS AND THAT YOU ARE BOTH HOME SAFELY!!*


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so happy Hannah is doing well and will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Hannah is beautiful I know even with fur missing. It is her soul that is beautiful and the loss of a little fur is immaterial.:smooch:


----------



## jealous1

So glad Hannah is doing so well--many thoughts and prayers going out for her from Georgia. Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Hope Hannah's doing well


----------



## hubbub

*results are in and they're mixed*

Well, the results just came in. One of the masses was cancer - low grade, but cancer, without clean margins. I'm very grateful that the others were benign though. 

Once I gather my thoughts, I might start a separate thread in the cancer section or revive her original thread. I appreciate those of you who are digging through pages and pages of this thread, but don't want to dissuade anyone who might be looking for a quicker answer. 

Our options are watch and wait or oral chemo. The Dr told me about a study that would cover expenses for a bit, but I really didn't hear anything about it - my mind stopped at "mixed news" and "cancer" - I'll have to call her back. 

I know this is really muddled, but you all have been so caring and supportive, I wanted you to know. Thank you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Well, the results just came in. One of the masses was cancer - low grade, but cancer, without clean margins. I'm very grateful that the others were benign though.
> 
> Once I gather my thoughts, I might start a separate thread in the cancer section or revive her original thread. I appreciate those of you who are digging through pages and pages of this thread, but don't want to dissuade anyone who might be looking for a quicker answer.
> 
> Our options are watch and wait or oral chemo. The Dr told me about a study that would cover expenses for a bit, but I really didn't hear anything about it - my mind stopped at "mixed news" and "cancer" - I'll have to call her back.
> 
> I know this is really muddled, but you all have been so caring and supportive, I wanted you to know. Thank you.


Oh no, this was not the news we wanted to hear. I am so sorry you got this diagnosis. I'll be curious as to the option you choose. We were prepared to go the oral chemo route with Barkley, but he crashed right before we were to start it and we didn't get the chance. For his cancer the vet said dogs did well on the oral chemo. ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry, sending my prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Did they say what type of cancer it is? When they say "low grade", what does that mean?


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  I'm alternating between feeling sick, feeling numb, and resignation because on some level I just knew. I'm covered up with work for the next several weeks which is good for keeping my mind off things, but bad in trying to make appts. 

The other treatment option I didn't mention before was radiation, but that's out entirely. It would tear Hannah apart to be boarded for so long and I can't make the drive to the hospital daily (and Hannah couldn't take the ride that much). 

I'm planning on contacting the Oncology Surgeon to get his personal opinion. He gave it to me last time and I hope he'll do the same this time. I'm also planning to talk to the internist to see if I might be overlooking any possible problems (in light of all Hannah's other issues) associated with the oral chemo. 

If nothing else, Hannah's still in a great mood which ALWAYS makes me feel better. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Did they say what type of cancer it is? When they say "low grade", what does that mean?


It's the exact type she had in the other leg, a soft tissue sarcoma (hemangiopericytoma). This type is locally invasive and a low chance to metastasize; if it does, it goes to the lungs. I quizzed the Dr about the low grade part and finally learned that the mitotic index was 3 (the previous cancer was 1).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Like I've said in my early post, I am very, very sorry. I am glad Hannah is still in great mood. Goldens are so special, no matter what is going on with them they will always try to act like nothing is happening. Tons of hugs and kisses to sweet Hannah.
On my way to light another candle.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Like I've said in my early post, I am very, very sorry. I am glad Hannah is still in great mood. Goldens are so special, no matter what is going on with them they will always try to act like nothing is happening.


Thanks Buddy's Mom Forever 

That was just a rambling sort of post. I was actually coming back to delete it, but you're always so quick to support people here - you'd beaten me to the thread and already responded. I know you do it, not just from caring, but also as a tribute to Buddy. Thank you...


----------



## PrincessDi

Just saw your post from today and am so sorry! But am glad that Hannah is still feeling well. Am on my way to light a candle for you both as well. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs and kisses for your girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Did you see this post?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/112223-dogs-purpose.html
You are right, it is a tribute to Buddy. Every night before I go to bed I ask myself question "What difference did I make today?".


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

So sorry to read your post about Hannah. Hopefully, everything will work out OK.

We're praying for your sweet girl. Let us know if there's anything we can do, OK?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been thinking and praying for you both. I think Hannah's oncologist is the person to consult regarding the best options for Hannah and I hope you get a good plan of action after talking with him. I've experienced those feelings you describe--I'm sorry you must go through this again--it's awful. HUGS...


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Praying for you and Hannah.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so heartbroken for you.
I'm glad Hannah is in good spirits. They do live life fully and I try to remember that in my life.
Hugs to you and hugs and kisses to Hannah.


----------



## *Laura*

So sorry you and Hannah are going through this....keeping you both in my thoughts. Take care sweet Hannah


----------



## goldencontriever3

Please know that you and Hannah are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Hannah. Sending hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hi and thinking of you


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub and Hannah*

Hannah and Hubbub

Praying you both have a beautiful day.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Definitely praying that Hannah has a good day today.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you and sending prayers and healing thoughts for Hannah. I hope you both have a good day


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Hannah.


----------



## SandyK

I have been out of town for awhile and wanted to check on you and Hannah. Wow....I am so sorry that poor Hannah now has another issue to add to her list. Glad she is still her happy self and I will pray for you that it stays that way for quite a while!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you guys and sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hugs to Hannah and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wish you have a wonderful weekend, less work for mom and lots of fun with Hannah.


----------



## goldencontriever3

You and Hannah are in our thoughts and prayers today. Hope you both have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## dborgers

I hope you and Hannah have a wonderful weekend. How's our girl doing?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Sending many prayers for Hannah and you. Hope you are able to enjoy the weekend together.


----------



## hubbub

I had to work again this weekend, but fortunately, daylight savings time afforded us the opportunity to sit outside for a bit after work. 

I'm still waiting on responses from everyone and haven't really made any headway in deciding *what* to do. Hannah's still in a good mood, although the uptick in temperatures is putting a bit of a damper on her outdoor enthusiasm. 

Here's a shot from the weekend. She insisted on NOT staying on the pallet and laying on concrete instead. She thought I was going to make her get up again, but I just let her stay there for the duration. You can see 2 of the surgical sites (knee and back of leg) - - it basically looks the same on the other side. Thank you again for everything


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh, sweet girl. Hannah is beautiful no matter those 2 spots, I like to see her pictures. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a sweet girl--sending you both lots of positive thoughts and prayers. Hannah--keep on enjoying it outside when you can. We understand about the heat--it's hot here now!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

HANNAH, YOU are such a beautiful girl!
Praying for you both!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hannah has the sweetest face. Glad she was able to get out this weekend. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hannah is absolutely lovely.:smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

Glad you were outside enjoying the sunshine sweet Hannah....you have the sweetest face


----------



## dborgers

I hope Hannah's feeling well. IMO, she and Andy look a lot alike.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> IMO, she and Andy look a lot alike.


I absolutely agree! The footage of Andy at the lake could have easily been Hannah - the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> I absolutely agree! The footage of Andy at the lake could have easily been Hannah - _the resemblance is uncanny_


It's those sweet, sweet, sweet sugar faces.:smooch::smooch::smooch: No one can resist.


----------



## Karen519

*Sugar faces*

I love sugar faces and I think that Andy and Hannah look alike, too!!


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, we're praying for you sweetie. You are a beautiful girl.


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for sharing a picture of your beautiful Hannah!!! Glad you two were able to enjoy some outside time. Thoughts and prayers continue!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

She just melts my heart!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah melts my heart, too-she has the SWEETEST FACE!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope Hannah is having a good week. Keeping her in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## dborgers

Holding you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Hannah and wish you have great long weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for sweet, sweet, Hannah!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope when you have a chance you can update us on how Hannah is doing and feeling this week. She's in my prayers as well.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you Hubbub and Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking and praying for you and Hannah and hope that she's doing okay


----------



## hubbub

Thank you so much, everyone. Hannah's really doing great, high spirits, walking pretty well, alert, her skin looks fantastic, her incisions healed beautifully, and then...there's the cancer. 

She's oblivious to her diagnosis and to my wrestling with a decision, which I'm very happy for. Seeing her now, in these last months...this is the happy girl I knew was there and kept fighting for. This is still a dog with quirks, but - her quality of life hasn't been this good in ages. 

She got her stitches removed on Wednesday afternoon and I had a long, frank talk with our vet. He's seen Hannah her entire life and knows her history. I still haven't made a final decision and am waiting for the list of questions I sent the oncologist to be answered.

Hannah used to enjoy hiking with me, but hasn't been since she tore her ACL and needed a TPLO a couple of years ago. I found an old service road near our hiking area and I hope to take her tomorrow. It's wide, open, with a bit of grass and scrub growing. Perfect for sniffing, but not too taxing for an 11 year old. If we go, you can bet there will be pics to follow. 

Again, I cannot thank you each enough. The posts, messages, thanks, candles, gestures, and INCREDIBLE offers of kindness, I am often rendered speechless, but also have a renewed faith in the power and kindness of strangers. Talking about it chokes me up, writing about it now, chokes me up. I'm just overwhelmed by you all. 

With all sincerity, thank you.


----------



## dborgers

> Hannah used to enjoy hiking with me, but hasn't been since she tore her ACL


Our babies have a lot in common, don't they? Thank God dogs live in the _now._ I've been feeling bad Andy couldn't have fun for so many weeks. Luckily his ACL healed up enough to be able to resume swimming and walking. He couldn't have surgery becasue it happened in the middle of his chemo. 

I love the first lines if M. Scott Peck's "The Road Less Traveled":

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' "

I wish you quality time with Hannah. We're praying for her


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hubbub

Oh, I hope you do take Hannah walking there, I am sure she will enjoy herself.
I am praying for her everyday-she has the sweetest face.
I love the saying that Danny mentioned above,
"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' "


----------



## *Laura*

Yes such a nice saying and so true. It's a wonderful gift to have sweet Hannah in your life every day. Enjoy your walk Hannah


----------



## GoldensGirl

When decisions don't have to be rushed, I find that it is better to let them wait. Hannah does not know what you know, but I guarantee you that she has her own opinion of these things and will tell you about it in her own time.

I hope that you are able to enjoy a lovely weekend with your girl. She deserves that and so do you.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3

It warms my heart to hear that Hannah is happy and doing well! Enjoy your hike. You both deserve a wonderful weekend together. Give Hannah a big hug from us.

You both are in our prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad Hannah is doing ok, wish you have wonderful weekend together. More prayers on the way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you this morning and hoping you and Hannah have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hannah, keep on fighting girl, keep your spirits high, enjoy your favorite things, give your Mom some love, and have a fabulous weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you a wonderful weekend of fun times, Hubbub and Hannah


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hubbub: Hope you and Hannah have a wonderful weekend together!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Have a wonderful weekend with Hannah - enjoy the walk. Try to give yourself a weekend of only happy moments with your sweet girl.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you have a lovely weekend with Hannah, she is in our prayers


----------



## hubbub

*our road less traveled - - the present *

Another gorgeous morning, so we headed out to the road I found recently. 

Hannah hasn't been out for a hike since May 2009....let's just say, although she's newly 11 years old, she made up for the lost time. 

I really had to hold her back - - she climbed over small rocks, jumped gashes in the "road" where it has washed out, stumbled occasionally, but plowed ahead as quickly as her body would let her. She inhaled deeply and caught scent of something several times. The highlight for her was probably a large rabbit popping out behind us  I'm not sure who was more shocked - me, Hannah, or the rabbit! Needless to say it ducked back for cover very quickly. It was a nice short walk and Hannah enjoyed it. I might need to check for hiking booties for her if we keep it up (the gravel was a bit sharper than I thought). 

Here's Hannah just after seeing the rabbit...











ETA - Watch out world! Hannah's oh her way!!! I finished giving her a bath (first one since her surgery) and after drying her a bit, took her outside to potty. She went and then, while I was adjusting my shoes, she TOOK OFF - - RUNNING - - BOUNDING - - LEAPING up the street with the BIGGEST GRIN!!! She stopped when I told her to, but I'll remember that look on her face for the rest of my life


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Another gorgeous morning, so we headed out to the road I found recently.
> 
> Hannah hasn't been out for a hike since May 2009....let's just say, although she's newly 11 years old, she made up for the lost time.
> 
> I really had to hold her back - - she climbed over small rocks, jumped gashes in the "road" where it has washed out, stumbled occasionally, but plowed ahead as quickly as her body would let her. She inhaled deeply and caught scent of something several times. The highlight for her was probably a large rabbit popping out behind us  I'm not sure who was more shocked - me, Hannah, or the rabbit! Needless to say it ducked back for cover very quickly. It was a nice short walk and Hannah enjoyed it. I might need to check for hiking booties for her if we keep it up (the gravel was a bit sharper than I thought).
> 
> Here's Hannah just after seeing the rabbit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - Watch out world! Hannah's oh her way!!! I finished giving her a bath (first one since her surgery) and after drying her a bit, took her outside to potty. She went and then, while I was adjusting my shoes, she TOOK OFF - - RUNNING - - BOUNDING - - LEAPING up the street with the BIGGEST GRIN!!! She stopped when I told her to, but I'll remember that look on her face for the rest of my life



*MY HEART IS SKIPPING WITH DELIGHT that HANNAH LOVED HER WALK SO MUCH!! YOU DID GOOD, MOM!!!*


----------



## dborgers

> Watch out world! Hannah's oh her way!!!


Awwwwww. What a beautiful post to read. Her picture is absolutely beautiful.

How wonderful she can return to doing some things she loves. Your post made me break out in a great big huge grin and go "Awwwwwwwwwwww".

Blessings are upon us


----------



## Chance Benjamin

So excited that Hannah got to enjoy things she loves most! You, outside, and chasing small animals! It makes you feel so good when you see them full of life and happY! Glad you had a great day together! Way to go Hannah!


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to hear you and Hannah had a great hike! She looks so happy in that picture. Praying you have many many more hikes together. Hugs to you and Hannah.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GO HANNAH!!!! I'm so happy you two had a beautiful day together yesterday. Prayers continue for many many more!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hannah looks so happy! Such a beautiful sweet girl. I'm so glad she was able to enjoy her hike. Praying for many more hikes with your sweet girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Happy easter*

Happy easter to hannah and her mom!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, she looks SO happy!! Sounds like it was a perfect day for everyone involved. I'm so glad you got to enjoy such a perfect day together.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a beautiful smile on your sweet girl's face.
Gave me a big smile too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful Hannah, such a happy girl. I am so happy to read how wonderful day you had, praying for many, many days like yesterday. God bless you all on this special day.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw your post melted my heart. What a beautiful picture of Hannah. I'm so glad she had such a great day


----------



## dborgers

I hope you and Hannah had a wonderful Easter Day. I just looked at the picture from yesterday again. What a sweetheart.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope you and Hannah had a wonderful Easter!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping you and Hannah had a beautiful Easter!


----------



## hubbub

This weekend couldn't have been better for Hannah  The weather was nice and she simply enjoyed it - so did I. 

We have a very busy week ahead - work for me and then a derm recheck on Wednesday. I hope that this appt will reveal that her skin infection is finally resolved. :crossfing:crossfing

Thank you again for all the good vibes sent our way  We wish you all a great week!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> This weekend couldn't have been better for Hannah  The weather was nice and she simply enjoyed it - so did I.
> 
> We have a very busy week ahead - work for me and then a derm recheck on Wednesday. I hope that this appt will reveal that her skin infection is finally resolved. :crossfing:crossfing
> 
> Thank you again for all the good vibes sent our way  We wish you all a great week!


So happy to hear you both had a great weekend. :crossfing on Wed's recheck and hope your work week is not too stressful.


----------



## dborgers

Excellent!! We and a lot of others are praying for Hannah. She's such a sweetie pie. It was great to see her pic and read about her nice walk the other day. With spring here, you guys should really be able to enjoy the out of doors. God bless you both.


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

I'm beginning to wonder if Hannah and Andy are sister and brother. The skin problems, the ACL, the cancer. Andy came from Alabama. I read you're taking her to Auburn, so you never know ... Their stories parallel each other so closely it's uncanny. And the look so much alike as well, right down to the mix of gray hair in their red coats.

Andy is either 11 (like Hannah) or 12. We aren't exactly sure as we got him from TVGRR - a rescue group based out of Knoxville, TN who have a chapter in Decatur, AL - as a fully grown young guy who was dumped at a kill shelter starving half to death. 

I just read through both of your threads. LOVE the story of how you named her! Funny how that all worked out. She's a 'Hannah' all the way.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> This weekend couldn't have been better for Hannah  The weather was nice and she simply enjoyed it - so did I.
> 
> We have a very busy week ahead - work for me and then a derm recheck on Wednesday. I hope that this appt will reveal that her skin infection is finally resolved. :crossfing:crossfing
> 
> Thank you again for all the good vibes sent our way  We wish you all a great week!




HUBBUB: I am so glad that you and Hannah had a wonderful Easter. Sure does sound like she and Andy could be related!!


----------



## SandyK

I am so excited to see Hannah is doing so good!!! Love the picture of her on your hike together. Glad your Easter weekend was a good one!! Awesome...keep up the good work...you and Hannah!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope you and Hannah are having a good week! Give sweet Hannan a big hug from us!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that you and Hannah had a good Easter weekend. That picture of her on your walk is just lovely, she's so sweet. Hope she continues to do well and has lots more fun adventures


----------



## dborgers

Peachy weather is upon us. Here's to you and Hannah having lots of fun time outside,

We're praying for our girl, Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Hannah is doing well!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping you and Hannah are having fun.


----------



## hubbub

*A good report*

Woohoo! After a rough start (I overslept by 1 hour!!!), we got a good report from dermatology today! The Dr said it was the best she'd ever seen her look. 

She only had "1" bacteria in any of the scrapings and it was on her lips (and thankfully it wasn't yeast). They have actually cleared us for 6 months pending no further problems or concerns -  - we were seeing them every 3-4 weeks, so this is a BIG change, but one we're happy to see! (Of course, if she backslides, we'll be back to see the Dr )

We had a long talk about the metronomic chemo vs surveillance choice that's looming in relation to Hannah's skin/infection problems - ran different scenarios, possible situations, etc - basically the quality vs quantity discussion. So, in an effort to set Hannah up to be in the best position to begin chemo (should I decide to take that path with Hannah), she's been rx-ed a slowly decreasing dose of temaril-p which will hopefully let us see how well (or poor) she fairs during this pollen explosion. 

I really appreciate her helping me think ahead and try to set Hannah up for success. And, we appreciate you all for hanging in with us  

Hugs, kisses, belly rubs, and scratches distributed - Hannah's getting spoiled!


----------



## *Laura*

Woohoo.   Good news. I hope you and Hannah have a great week


----------



## dborgers

Excellent news, Hubbub!  We're continuing to keep you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers. She's been through so much (you too). Time for good news!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if Hannah and Andy are sister and brother. The skin problems, the ACL, the cancer. Andy came from Alabama. I read you're taking her to Auburn, so you never know ... Their stories parallel each other so closely it's uncanny. And they look so much alike as well, right down to the mix of gray hair in their red coats.
> 
> Andy is either 11 (like Hannah) or 12. We aren't exactly sure as we got him from TVGRR - a rescue group based out of Knoxville, TN who have a chapter in Decatur, AL - as a fully grown young guy who was dumped at a kill shelter starving half to death.
> 
> I just read through both of your threads. LOVE the story of how you named her! Funny how that all worked out. She's a 'Hannah' all the way.


She's absolutely a Hannah - no other name would fit.  Decatur's a little far from us, but around here you never know. I do know that her litter was just 4 pups, 2 boys and 2 girls. It's absolutely possible they're related somewhere - I agree the resemblance is amazing. I wish Hannah was as friendly with dogs as Andy is, but after being attacked several times, I can't say I blame her - it just makes me a bit sad for her. 

I watched one of Andy's first videos again recently and, especially in the face, they look so similar. Honorary family - we'd be honored


----------



## hotel4dogs

great news! Glad to hear you had a good weekend, and sending good thoughts that all good things continue!


----------



## dborgers

Wouldn't doubt there's kinfolk in Hannah and Andy. We can consider 'em kissin' cousins LOL


----------



## goldencontriever3

We are so glad that Hannah got a good report today! Hope you both enjoy the rest of the week! Hugs and kisses to Hannah!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Woo hoo!! Good report and graduating to 6 month rechecks!! Fellow 6 month recheck Toby sends roo roos to Hannah and high paws!


----------



## hubbub

thanks everyone! she actually came home and did a "big" (about 3/4 mile) walk too 



Dallas Gold said:


> Woo hoo!! Good report and graduating to 6 month rechecks!! Fellow 6 month recheck Toby sends roo roos to Hannah and high paws!


6 month rechecks has quite a ring to it  Roos right back atcha Toby!


----------



## *Laura*

Our walking and enjoying life.....that's so excellent!!!


----------



## dborgers

_Decatur's a little far from us, but around here you never know.

_I didn't ask where they got him from, but Decatur is where the Alabama chapter of TVGRR is (Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue - based in Knoxville, TN) when we adopted him. He could have come from anywhere within 200 miles of there.

Congrats again on Hannah's excellent report. Loads of fun to you both!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So very happy for you & Hannah and her great report!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Congratulations on Hannah's fine report! I'm so happy for her and for you!



hubbub said:


> ...Honorary family - we'd be honored


Blood kin happen to you whether you like 'em or not. Not withstanding my Southern heritage, the people (and fur people) you choose are the best family. They're the ones who'll be with you come hell or high water.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Blood kin happen to you whether you like 'em or not. Not withstanding my Southern heritage, the people (and fur people) you choose are the best family. They're the ones who'll be with you come hell or high water.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## PrincessDi

SO GLAD that beautiful, sweet Hannah is doing so much better and doesn't have to see the vet for 6 months. I know it has been such a roller coaster for both of you. Please enjoy life with your girl for a while!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy to read good report, now it's time to enjoy nice weather. Hugs and kisses to sweet Hannah.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hope you and Hannah are having a great weekend!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping you and Hannah are having a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## dborgers

Just checkin' in on Hannah. What a real sweetie pie she is. Did you guys have a fun weekend?


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Hannah? I thought of you guys this weekend so much as I watched the storms head your way.


----------



## hubbub

Hi everyone! Hannah's doing pretty good  I had to work all weekend, but did have time to sneak her bath in yesterday - she was *really* excited about it.  

She's been a bit itchier overall, but managing ok. I don't think I mentioned before, but Wednesday on the way back home, she grabbed a small piece of food from the ground when we stopped for her potty break. :doh: Then Saturday, she found 3 pieces of popcorn on our walk. Amazing - they said it could take 6 months for all the inflammation to go down due to her food allergies, we hit 6 months, and she gets food she's not supposed to have. :no:  Her tummy's been upset since then, but showed improvement yesterday. 

The storms due today and tomorrow will be tough on her. I'm going to see if I can leave work a bit early, but, if not, she'll hide until I get home.


----------



## maggsd

Lovely to see that Hannah is improving, apart from having a little wobble with the food she wasn't supposed to eat - just like a Golden. Hope this doesn't set her back to much and she continues to improve. 
Sorry that your going to have bad weather over there, and that this might frighten Hannah, hope you get home in time to give her lots of reassurance. Praying for Hannah's continued improvement. xxx


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Hi everyone! Hannah's doing pretty good  I had to work all weekend, but did have time to sneak her bath in yesterday - she was *really* excited about it.
> 
> She's been a bit itchier overall, but managing ok. I don't think I mentioned before, but Wednesday on the way back home, she grabbed a small piece of food from the ground when we stopped for her potty break. :doh: Then Saturday, she found 3 pieces of popcorn on our walk. Amazing - they said it could take 6 months for all the inflammation to go down due to her food allergies, we hit 6 months, and she gets food she's not supposed to have. :no:  Her tummy's been upset since then, but showed improvement yesterday.
> 
> The storms due today and tomorrow will be tough on her. I'm going to see if I can leave work a bit early, but, if not, she'll hide until I get home.


Ugh...I hear you on the food snarfing off the ground. Toby grabbed a bone on the day of my epidural steroid injection and then again yesterday on a walk. Someone put their Sunday dinner out in the bulk trash (????) being picked up this week in our area and Toby came up with a very large bone, with meat still attached, in his mouth. I think he was so shocked at his discovery I got it out before he realized it! I kicked it into the street, but had meat smell and oily residue on my hand the rest of the walk. That meant he walked behind me and licked my hand the rest of the time! Ugh!

I hope Hannah's tummy feels better soon and her itchiness recedes. I'm beginning to think pollen season is never going to end!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Hannah keeps improving and feels good and storms take another path so sweet Hannah doesn't have to hide.


----------



## *Laura*

I hope there are no bad effects from finding that food....and I hope Hannah is okay during the storms. ...but I'm very happy that she is feeling better overall


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Andy ... snarfing whatever he finds. I wrote about the live possum he was carrying by the neck a couple months ago I didn't know if it was dead or not. Turned out it was playing possum and had scurried away 20 minutes later when I went to check on it. I'm sure you have a lot of stories of that kind of stuff too.

I wonder if there's a reverser 'rain dance'. Andy has storm sensitivity bad too. 

We'll send Hannah good vibes .. as always.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hoping the storms aren't bad for sweet Hannah and that she has a good day tomorrow. She's been through so much, that sweet girl deserves a break!!


----------



## hubbub

We had a pretty good day/night on Monday as the storms slowed their track. Unfortunately, that means they are due to run their course all day on Tuesday  The good part is that it's a second day of rain to wash away some pollen. 

I had already arranged to leave work a bit early, so I got home in time for us to take a brief walk. She's also been wearing her thundershirt which has helped - she only laid in another room instead of trying to dig through the floor/hid her large body under the bed or another piece of furniture/etc. She's had it on so long that it's really twisted up now. 

It's funny, but since she nicked that first bit of food, she's started watching me eat and drooling again (not as bad as before she went on the food trial). I think it triggered that memory of eating other things and she's trying to wear me down 

Thanks to you all - have lovely days wherever you are


----------



## dborgers

> I think it triggered that memory of eating other things and she's trying to wear me down


Awwww. Those eyes are heartbreakers, no? LOL

Andy's the same with storms. Even in his Thundershirt, I have to get up and out of bed and take him down to 'the man cave' even when it only rains at night. That, or wake up with him sitting on my head shaking, panting, drooling. 

I can relate on all levels regarding storms ... and food. Those eyes ... oh, those eyes. They're heartbreaking LOL


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

I think I'm going to do a parody of "Memory" from "Cats" having to do with treats they can no longer have LOL

"Memories ... of those patties with sliiiiiiiced cheeeeese ... 
all those wonderful food treeeeeeats ... I remember it when
You would feeeeed me a couple bites of sandwich and then
Let those memories ... live again"

Etc.


----------



## hubbub

LOL! I can just imagine the slow-mo shots to accompany the track and can also see the list of forbidden foods growing quite long. 

I don't eat grapes anymore (she loves them and I also learned they were toxic), just recently opened a jar of peanut butter, and haven't had any bread in the house since October when the food trial started.


----------



## dborgers

> I can just imagine the slow-mo shots to accompany the track ...


That's what I'm thinking LOL There's a site where you can make a still photo look like they're moving their jaws too. I have to find it. I'll be working on that parody of Memory over the next couple weeks. 

My secret to getting Andy to take pills when it isn't meal time is put a small glob of peanut butter on my finger, stick the pills to it, and offer it to him peanut butter side of my finger down. Works every time.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Chance isn't a beggar, but whatever I am eating he will glance as if he wants some. It could be cheese which he hates, sometimes I give it to him as a joke and just watch him spit it out and laugh...I'm so mean I know. LOL. It is funny how he will look away like, I wasn't watching when I look at him. So he turns his head really fast when I look at him because he does know no begging. 

Glad Hannah is doing well and you are enjoying your days together. Hopefully this rainy season will be over before you know it. I just recently learned about the thundershirts everyone has. I could have used them a long time ago for our long car rides. Glad I know for the future! Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So sorry that Hannah had an upset tummy!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Here's a belly rub from me, my good lookin' cousin

Andy


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Hannah doing?


----------



## hubbub

Hi all - Hannah here :wavey:

I'm so glad it's not raining anymore, but I heard mom say it's supposed to rain this weekend when my mom isn't working. I was kind of sad, but think it means that we'll run through the house playing instead of walking so much. Has she told you about the frisky dogs that live near us? They try to jump on me sometimes and I DON'T like it! One is a puppy and more respectful, but she still makes me a little nervous. I'm itching some, mom says it's pollen, but my tummy feels better. 

My housemate (the big cat) is still trying to snuggle with me and likes to lick my feet which is just weird - who does that!?! Last night he licked two feet before I was really awake (good dreams) and was able to kick my feet and make him move. 

My mom told me that she is really busy with work for the next few weeks and so she'll have to be gone more than usual. This means I'll see my neighbor more often (a total pushover for treats! Just one look , but I miss my mom. Maybe it will mean fewer baths? :crossfing

Thank you for thinking of me and being so supportive of my mom. Now...will you scratch my rump???


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Hannah...glad to hear you're feeling better and I think you have a terrific Mom.....here's a big rump scratch!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hi Hannah!
Glad to hear your tummy is better! Take good care of your mom for us, she takes good care of you!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Hannah, you are so funny!!! Hope you have a great weekend. Hopefully the rain washed some of the pollen away Chance doesn't like the dogs jumping on him either because of his arthritis, so we are careful at the park. Hope you have a great weekend, enjoy the treats!! Hugs and belly rubs!


----------



## goldencontriever3

Hi Hannah! Glad you are doing well! Hope you and your mom have a good weekend! Hugs


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Glad your tummy is feeling better. Cats? I chase 'em when I see 'em!! LOL Unfortunately, they're faster than me, but it's fun anyway. We've never had one live with us 'cause my mom is allergic to 'em. If one did, I guess we'd probably get along OK. Hey, I put up with Daisy the Wire Fox Terror .. um, I mean terrier. She bossed me around for like 7 years. I didn't even bark until she went to the bridge at 18. 

Even when it's raining it's nice to have a soft cool place to lay down. We're lucky, aren't we? Have a good weekend, Hannah. I'll be thinking about you. Lounging is good.

Andy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hannah, Toby here! My philosophy on those cats is to kiss them and then chase 'em!! Sometimes when I visit that place where people in white coats and green scrubs put needles in my face or give me shots (ouch) then lots of treats, a cat comes up to me and I always kiss it then bark bark bark!! If I don't bark after kissing it, the person in the white coat knows I'm not feeling good! 

I hear you about those baths--ugh! I try to stay really clean so my Mom won't say "time for a bath". Those pollens mean more baths for me too--no fun! 

Hope you have a good weekend, get plenty of treats and enjoy yourself,

Woofs and Wags,
Your Texas Pal,

Sir Toby(nator) of Texas (he he he--I stole a small box from Amazon.com yesterday when Mom wasn't looking, and put it in lots of little pieces...my Mom just shook her head and said, Toby Toby Toby, what am I going to do with you???)


----------



## dborgers

Hannah

Wishing you loads of fun doing whatever you do this weekend. Even lounging - which I enjoy mightily too 

Andy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hi Hannah, nice to hear from you. Don't let your mom work to much, she deserves some fun too. I hope you will have good time over the weekend. Big hug for you, such a good girl.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Hannah!! Glad she is doing well.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hi, Hannah.

Sunny here. Joker and I are celebrating this weekend because our mom is home after more than a week of travel for her job. Dad takes good care of us, but having to share one person between us means we don't get enough ear scratches. I've been loving my mom this morning, licking her toes while she has them up on the foot rest of her recliner. She makes the funniest noises when I nuzzle the bottom of her feet.

Rainy days are not so great, but at least it means our people are more likely to stay home and give us the service we expect from them. Have you tried running through the house and leaping onto a dog bed or rug to make it slide across the room? That's great fun! I also like to pick up a bed and wear it like a big hat, moving it around the room. Chasing my tail is fun, too, and my mom always giggles when I grab my tail in my mouth and walk sideways across the room. People are so easily amused!

We hope you feel good and don't have to see your doctors again soon.

Sunny :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Boy Andy, Toby and Sunny - you gave me such a laugh! I had to read Hannah's mail to her as she was POOPED this weekend! I made sure to tell her that these were not "suggested activities" for her to pursue, but messages from friends. :

The rain chances dropped from 80% to 20% and then we got a quick drizzle. So, Saturday, we played outside some - chewing sticks and pinecones, pretending to chase a ball, but then being "too cool" to pick it up and sniffing a trail instead (this is all Hannah, not me! ). Saturday night the wind picked up and by Sunday morning it was "cold" here (20+ degrees cooler than the previous week, plus wind). So, lucky Hannah didn't get a bath.  

We hope you all had lovely weekends.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the news about Hannah's fun weekend. Yeah!! Warm weather and fun are upon Hannah. 

PS - Do tell me more about pinecones. They sound interesting. Are they tasty?

Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

So glad you and Hannah had a great weekend.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Thinking of you, pretty lady 

Andy and Danny


----------



## PrincessDi

Good to read that sweet Hannah is still doing well!! Hope that she has a wonderful weekend ahead that is full of everything that she loves!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hannah, Toby and I send wishes for a great weekend for you and your family!!


----------



## dborgers

Have a nice weekend Hubbub and Hannah


----------



## hubbub

After a long week with unusual work hours for me, we crashed over the weekend. Hannah's been dragging (with a few bursts of energy), but I'm pretty sure it was the change in schedule. I'll watch her over the next week and see how she's doing. 

Allergens also hitting her pretty good, her eyelids are swollen and she nicked the lids from scratching. I gave her a bath today and it's helped a bit. 

~~~~~~~

Hi Andy, it's Hannah 

I can't even begin to describe how much I LOVE pinecones! I eat them if they've been run over by a car and smashed, partially chopped by a lawn mower or in their original glory - all prickled and spiney  The vet said they aren't good for my tummy, so my mom tries to limit how many I eat  Years ago, I broke my tooth and had to have part of it pulled. My mom had to brush the pine cone pieces out of the place in my gums until it healed back up. 

I also like to eat sweet gum balls : Ha!


----------



## dborgers

Hannah,

PM me and I'll send you my address. I really want to check out those pinecones!! ARF!!

I hope you're feeling well. You know us *ahem* 'mature' dogs sometimes just need to lounge around. We aren't that much different than people in that regard. But, hey, we're RETIRED!! We get to sleep and lounge as much as we want to. Ha ha. Sweet gum balls, eh? I'll have to ask my dad about them. I already want some!!!

Have fun, cousin

Andy


----------



## maggsd

Just checkin in x Hope Hannah gets some relief from the allergies. X


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hear you about the pollens--let's hope they resolve very very soon! Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Hope Hannah is feeling better!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hi to you and Hannah, and let you know you are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Keeping you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers. Sunshine times to you both


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Hannah. Hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub

A midweeek update, Hannah's itchiness has only increased. Additionally, one of the reasons she's "dragging" is her pad had started to peel away (due to the swelling from her allergies) - I feel horrible for not noticing it before because I know it's been painful and she's been trying to be a good girl and finish her walks, etc. This is in addition to the scratching, puffy eyelids, chewing, etc.  

By Monday night, the peeling piece had broken off and she's left with a raw, tender area which makes walking difficult, particularly in the grass. 

I called the dermatologist on Tuesday and spoke with her for a while. Even though we intended to scale back the steroid this week, plans have changed and she'll be on it until her onco appt in June. We've also increased the zyrtec dose. I'm going to "deep clean" the house this weekend (I only have to work on Saturday) and will likely resume the twice weekly baths next week, provided she's a bit more stable on her feet and can tolerate standing for that long - my silly girl will NOT sit in water. 

Thank you for the continued good wishes for Hannah and me


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry to read that your dear girl Hannah is going thru so much again! I know that paw must be so painful! Am on the way to light a candle for Hannah and pray that she heals and gets better so that she can have more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to read the update. Sending you guys healing thoughts for Hannah--her paw pad injury sounds so painful....


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry to hear about Hannah's paw. Poor sweet dear. That must hurt so much. And more worry now for you. I'll be thinking about you and hope things improve over the weekend


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh sweet Hannah, I am so sorry. Prayers and the candle are in the order.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so very, very, sorry to read about Hannah's paw. I will be praying for her and you!!


----------



## dborgers

Aw. You've been through so much. Here's hoping your pad heals really quickly, sweetie pie.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry that Hannah is having allergy trauma again. You must be emotionally and physically exhausted by trying to help her with so many conditions at once. I hope you can get a little time to yourself so that you can regroup and gather your own resources to handle this.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thank you so much everyone  Hannah just had a bath, begrudgingly  and is now settled on "her" towel in the front hall (I only use this towel for her to lay on while wet and she loves to lay on it, but doesn't enjoy the bath part that precedes it ). She's not up to standing long enough to be dried, so she'll take a bit longer to dry naturally.

Yesterday the scab came off revealing dried blood and very tender tissue/new skin. It looks better today, still tender, but not so bloody looking. She wanted to walk a little further last night when I got in from work, so we did (gotta keep her happy). 

Unfortunately, this pad issue is something we've dealt with for many years. This time was much less severe than she's had. 

I'm off to clean some more and hopefully make our home less friendly to some of her allergens! Thank you all for being here - I cannot express how glad I am to have found this forum 

ETA - I did take some time last night to watch an "eh" movie, it was a welcome break. I think work is calming down a *bit* which will help Hannah as my schedule should normalize some.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the update on Hannah. Hopefully, that pad will heal up quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the update. Toby has very sensitive pads so I know how bothersome they can be when they aren't 100%. We have some dog booties to protect them when the tender area is exposed. 

I'm glad your work may be reducing so Hannah can have more Mom time!


----------



## Karen519

hubbub said:


> Thank you so much everyone  Hannah just had a bath, begrudgingly  and is now settled on "her" towel in the front hall (I only use this towel for her to lay on while wet and she loves to lay on it, but doesn't enjoy the bath part that precedes it ). She's not up to standing long enough to be dried, so she'll take a bit longer to dry naturally.
> 
> Yesterday the scab came off revealing dried blood and very tender tissue/new skin. It looks better today, still tender, but not so bloody looking. She wanted to walk a little further last night when I got in from work, so we did (gotta keep her happy).
> 
> Unfortunately, this pad issue is something we've dealt with for many years. This time was much less severe than she's had.
> 
> I'm off to clean some more and hopefully make our home less friendly to some of her allergens! Thank you all for being here - I cannot express how glad I am to have found this forum
> 
> ETA - I did take some time last night to watch an "eh" movie, it was a welcome break. I think work is calming down a *bit* which will help Hannah as my schedule should normalize some.


PRAYING THAT HANNAH'S PAD gets better soon and that you gals can have more quality time together!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Have you tried this product yet? Douxo Calm Gel Veterinary Information from Drugs.com We picked some up today at the vets, hope it works!


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> PRAYING THAT HANNAH'S PAD gets better soon and that you gals can have more quality time together!!


Thanks! Her pad looks even better today, so I hope we are on a healing path. :crossfing 



Dallas Gold said:


> Have you tried this product yet? Douxo Calm Gel Veterinary Information from Drugs.com We picked some up today at the vets, hope it works!


Thanks for the link! I'll have to ask about it. We have 2 different ointments we alternate between right now. One sounds pretty similar, but I'd have to check. 

Right now, we're in the middle of more thunderstorms - Hannah's in hiding and the cat is keyed up too. :no: Her dermatologist has suggested we increase the dosing of the temaril-p both to keep her comfortable and also to hopefully prevent her from developing a skin infection again. There are a few odds and ends I'm still fretting about, but hope they'll just fade and resolve themselves. 

Some brighter news - - 
- Hannah has just received a new LARGER bed to lie on (we're waiting on the cover to dry after going through the wash to get the sizing odor out). 

- I've also discovered a physical therapy vet in the area which I hope to get Hannah into at least for an evaluation and hopefully a home based plan we can work into the schedule.

- (not Hannah related) Our cat's heart condition has improved from severe to moderate (just barely in the moderate range, but still improved), so he's cleared for 12 months


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good news are always welcome. For bad news we pray to go away. Hugs to Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Good news are always welcome. For bad news we pray to go away. Hugs to Hannah.


Hugs to be distributed when she comes out of hiding  I can't squeeze in the corner with her at the moment


----------



## dborgers

> I can't squeeze in the corner with her at the moment


Aw. Andy has storm sensitivity bad as well. Nothing to do but wait it out. 

Give her a hug from us too when she comes out of hiding


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hope those nasty storms are gone!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah

We all want to hug you when you come out of hiding. 
Smooch and Snobear hated thunderstorms, too!
Ken and I feel so fortunate that Tucker and Tonka aren't bothered by them!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you! The storms cleared out about midday. I think Hannah caught up on her beauty sleep (she was very lethargic this morning) and I'll just have to make up mine later.  

I've distributed hugs, kisses, belly rubs, and we've just had a vigorous game of tug-of-war. When an 11 year old wants to play tug-of-war, you play it 

We're good on storms until Saturday, but we can use the rain, so I'm trying not to begrudge mother nature too much. 

Karen, I know what you mean. I have friends whose dogs are unfazed by storms, fireworks, etc. I can only imagine...

We hope you all have had Happy Wednesdays


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

The more I learn about Hannah the more convinced I am she and Andy are kin.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Have a fun weekend, girl


----------



## *Laura*

Glad you both survived the storms. I hope you have a good weekend ( and if you get rain i hope it's just the soft gentle kind)


----------



## hubbub

Hannah enjoyed surveying her kingdom yesterday afternoon. While she barked, sniffed, rolled, ate pinecones, observed, etc, I worked in the yard until early evening - patched a roof leak (I hope that will resolve it), planted a few seedlings, and cleaned out flower beds (and was chewed alive by mosquitos ).

Rain due this evening...the thundershirt it ready


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Hannah really enjoyed herself. The pinecones? Must be something about them that make them irresistible LOL. Same rain forecast here this weekend. Andy just went to hide his head when he heard raindrops. At least no thunder according to the weather forecasters. 

I hope you two have a great weekend


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope sweet Hannah get through the thunderstorms and is able to enjoy her weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Only four days to the weekend. Lots of pine cones getting ready to hit the ground .. just for you


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of hugs to sweet Hannah and hope she's having lots of fun!


----------



## coppers-mom

Hoping Hannah is doing well and gets many pinecones and no storms this weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys!


----------



## dborgers

I made this for Hannah:


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I made this for Hannah:












Just got in from work and this made me laugh SO hard - glad I wasn't drinking anything. :uhoh: 

Showed it to Hannah who was so calmed by it, she put herself to bed! Now - that's a serious "Thank You!"


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for continuing to think of us. Hannah had a bath today and I found a dead flea on her. Several of our neighbors are experiencing infestations, so I'm just glad it was dead. (It's strange, one vet said the flea meds would repel fleas and the other said they had to have contact to die. )

Post bath, while outside to walk/shake/use the dryer, Hannah met a new dog (lives about a mile away) who is a golden/olde english sheepdog cross. He was a little bouncy, but still respectful of her. Hannah, on the other hand, was barking like mad, in a very high pitched tone. :doh: The dog's owner was calm and while we talked, Hannah settled down and even went over to give him a sniff. My eyes bulged because it's so not like her and then he turned around quickly and sniffed her face. I was so proud of her, not a lip curl or anything  

Today was a good day :yes: 

The weekend is due to be gorgeous - we may even break out her lounging umbrella.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah was a good girl meeting a new friend. I hope you will have a great weekend!!:wave:


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub...Sounds like you'll have a good weekend with great weather...Hugs to Hannah

.Originally Posted by dborgers 
I made this for Hannah:
this cracked me up!! Danny, I hope you made one for Andy too


----------



## dborgers

I printed out the pic and put it on the wall by Andy's bed 

Hubbub, if you want to print it out, just right mouse click and do a 'Save Image As'. I'd be happy to do whatever size you'd like. Just PM me and I'll do it to the dimensions you want if you'd like to put it up by Hannah's sleeping spot. At least those thunderstorms know Andy and Hannah are IN A FIGHTING MOOD!! LOL


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

Here's an 8 X 10 and a 6 X 8 version I did of another one  

If you want to save either of them just *right *mouse click and "Save Image As" to Save to your computer or "Open With" (you choose the program) when you download. I reset the privacy settings on PhotoBucket to allow downloading photos. Let me know if you have or don't feel like it so I can reset it.

If not, just know Andy and I are sending REALLY REALLY REALLY bad vibes to thunderstorms!! LOL

The names of the files are:

Hannah Says.jpg (8x10)
Hannah Says 6x8.jpg (6x8)
*
8x10:*











*6x8:*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Hannah, such a good girl.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the extra image sizes! I'd intended to print them out today - we may have a nice selection around the house


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad yesterday was good and hope the weekend is even better.
Hopefully the storm gods will listen to the sign and stay away.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Haha, you guys crack me up with the storm signs. I hope they work! Only thing Chance hates is Car-rides. It was a 2 and a half hour drive down to take Chance to his treatment today. Glad I don't have to do these too often, and so is he. Hope you lounge under the umbrella this weekend and have some fun!


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> Thanks for the extra image sizes! I'd intended to print them out today - we may have a nice selection around the house


You're welcome  If I could, I'd cover the roof of the house with something along the lines of "High Pressure System Man" kicking the beejesus out of a thunderstorm that dared wander into the wrong area. LOL


----------



## goldencontriever3

So glad to read Hannah is doing well. Hope you both have a great weekend! Hugs to you and Hannah!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Molly, the girls and I said a prayer for Miss Hannah. We hope she continues to enjoy life to the fullest everyday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs to Hannah, hope great weekend is on the way.


----------



## BayBeams

I hope you and Hannah enjoy your day!


----------



## dborgers

How is the wonderful Hannah doing? I trust you guys had a nice weekend


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## hubbub

Goodness!!! I had no idea how many threads I'm subscribed too  I guess that's what happens when you miss a few days.

Hannah's doing pretty well - a nice weekend. Although she would have preferred to forgo the bath, but overall pretty good. 

Something bit/stung her while we were outside on Saturday and she chewed her tail off and on during the night, so it's nice and scabby now. A new "bigger" bed arrived, we're just waiting for it to decompress from shipping and for the cover to dry (after being washed). The addition of this bed means that we officially have 4 dog beds for 1 dog (plus 2 more in closets). :uhoh: I imagine people rolling their eyes - kind of like I do when I read people many more tvs/cars/etc than people - I now know my vice.


----------



## dborgers

AWwwwww! That's sweet. A gal like Hannah must be made comfortable in any room


----------



## Dallas Gold

I laughed about your growing collection of dog beds. We had a whole assortment of beds for our Beau before Barkley came along-- a cool bed, magnet bed (for arthritis and hips), another orthopedic bed, a cushy bed, crate bed, another bed cushion under my desk, and a bed in the family room. When Barkley's foster parents came over for the home inspection she noticed all the beds and told me later she'd never seen so many beds for one dog. We passed and we got Barkley. Barkley enjoyed the beds after he joined us. After Toby came along he started destroying the beds, one by one--Toby rarely slept on them, preferring the big human bed instead..... finally we got down to one bed--Barkley's bed. I'm going to need to buy a few new ones when a new puppy arrives and just hope Toby won't destroy it. 

I'm glad you had a good weekend, but sorry something got Hannah's tail.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What's wrong with having extra dog beds? We have two dogs, so we need at least two dog beds in every room they enter, right? Besides, Sunny thinks the smaller dog beds are really hats for her to wear around the house, so those don't count as beds.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

We have also have dog beds everywhere. Three in our bedroom, one in both the dining & living room & another in the kitchen. She's usually wherever we are.

We got her one of these for outside & she loves it










No, it's not Maddie. I really need to organize my pictures better--lol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Hannah. I hope she loves her new bed.


----------



## maggsd

Happy to hear Hannah's enjoying her 'home comforts' and why not. Love to Hannah and 'nose cuddles',xxx


----------



## hubbub

Thoughts and prayers please - Hannah is bearing no weight on her back leg. I don't know if it's the ACL or what. We're off to the vet's to be fit in.

I'll report back when I can.


----------



## coppers-mom

Many good thoughts and prayers being sent for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I'm going to go light a candle...prayers and good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear this latest, sending many prayers for you and Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

*Update*

The news is mixed, but not good.

She has completely torn her ACL. Just typing that nearly brings me to tears. He didn't hear/feel the meniscus clicking, but they won't know unless they do surgery. We have an appt with the orthopedic surgeon for Tuesday morning. As it is, she can't support herself with the other leg for more than a moment, so... The Dr today seemed hopeful for her. I'm holding onto that. 

The other problem is her pancreas numbers were off the chart. Normally, they would modify her diet to try to control it, but with the allergies, we're backed into a corner. I'll speak to the dermatologist about it on Tuesday. Hopefully, that will give me time to look at recent bloodwork to see if there's been a pattern of increases. 

I think I may have reached mental exhaustion. Thank you all for being here.


----------



## dborgers

Aw. We'll be praying for you and Hannah. Katie had ACL surgery last year. Complete tear as well. We followed the recovery protocol and she was good as new in 6 weeks.

Hang in there


----------



## hubbub

Thanks Danny  


Meant to add to the other post....

Hannah's in great spirits - the mind and body are willing, but the leg won't cooperate. I love my girl. :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

> Hannah's in great spirits - the mind and body are willing, but the leg won't cooperate. I love my girl. :smooch:


Your love, devotion, and care for Hannah is amazing .. and touching. As you may have read, Andy's had an ACL tear too. He's running like there's no tomorrow now.

As you've no doubt already thought of, a beach towel under her belly will provide the help getting around until it can be taken care of. We tried one of those slings, but it bunches up and doesn't provide as much support as a beach towel folded in half lengthwise. I also used ice packs on Andy's bum knee while it was healing.

This too shall pass.


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub. So sorry Hannah has had such a set back. She's so lucky to have you. You are an awesome Mom

(beds everywhere in my house too. ....Non-dog people just don't understand)


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry to read that Hannah is going through this!! Am on the way to light a candle for sweet Hannah.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love your girl too.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry to hear that you and hannah have to deal with this now, too. But glad to hear that it's an injury, not *something else*. Whew.
Sending lots of good thoughts your way!


----------



## dborgers

Just wanted you to know we're thinking of you and Hannah today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry the bag is getting heavier instead of lighter. You and sweet Hannah are always in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to both.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hugs for you and sweet Hannah, I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh no...not the news we were all hoping for. I'm so sorry about the total ACL tear. I hope she is a candidate for the surgery....will pray you get that recommendation and better news about the pancreatic values on Tuesday. HUGS...and please give her an extra belly rub for me.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone - your post/views make this more bearable. Today was ok, she's frustrated and you can read it on her face. She's also tired as she can't get comfortable.  
I'm doing ok, better, but ok. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so sorry the bag is getting heavier instead of lighter.


The concern from those here makes the heavy load lighter.  



hotel4dogs said:


> But glad to hear that it's an injury, not *something else*. Whew.


Oh, I hadn't even considered. That's something else to be thankful for.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I am so sorry for you and Hannah. It is so hard when we can't tell them why they hurt and when we can't tell them how much we would do to take away what hurts them if only we could. I have talked about it so much here lately so I won’t go into it a lot but check with the Orthopedic Vet about supplements made from green-lipped mussel.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah was ready to go again this morning. I am holding every hope that she can have the surgery and an easy/trouble-free recovery. For Hannah, the TPLO is the best option because of the angle of her knee joints. I read about Karen's Smooch having the TPLO surgery as a senior and that gives me more hope. I know Penny had the surgery last year too. Now, I'm searching for those who've had both knees done.

I'm working very hard on projecting positivity and love to Hannah. I don't want her to pick up on my worries, fears, or anxiety. I want quality - great quality. 

We're considering giving her a partial bath (rear end and back legs) outside today. I'm concerned she's getting urine on her as her squatting is compromised. Otherwise, it's clean, clean, clean to prepare for Tuesday. Also, got to move the bed close to her - - the couch is not so good for my back after a couple of nights.



desi.n.nutro said:


> I am so sorry for you and Hannah. It is so hard when we can't tell them why they hurt and when we can't tell them how much we would do to take away what hurts them if only we could. I have talked about it so much here lately so I won’t go into it a lot but check with the Orthopedic Vet about supplements made from green-lipped mussel.


Thank you for the kind words and supplement suggestion - I'll ask about it. With her allergies, I know they'll probably have to coordinate with the dermatologist as well.


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub

I mentioned Katie had TPLO surgery last year. She's at least 9. In 6 weeks she was good as new. If I recall correctly, she was putting weight on it within a few days. 

6 weeks was the _total_ recovery protocol: stretching, limiting her movements, then short walks within days, then stairs, etc.

They didn't use the plates, but an unbreakable, very strong fiber called "Fiberwire" (an unbreakable material as opposed to nylon). He chooses this most often because then he doesn't have to be so invasive to the bone.

This is info from Dr. Paul Newman's site (the guy who operated on Katie) on the TPLO operation and recovery:
Mobile Veterinary Surgical Services

We got a handbook after the surgery that laid out what to do on which days. Like I said, 6 weeks she was good as new. I believe she was walking pretty normally after about 3 weeks. We had to really keep an eye on her because she's such an active little girl. Had she been more laid back like Andy it wouldn't have been a concern.

Hannah should do just fine. 

I may have also mentioned a thin beach towel folded in half under his belly worked a heck of a lot better than the sling we bought when Andy injured his ACL. It just seemed to bunch up.


----------



## hubbub

Ah - Thanks - I was thinking that Katie was younger - I guess because she's smaller   

Hannah had a TPLO 3 years ago. She actually torn that ACL the Friday before Memorial Day too. Seriously, what are the odds??? It was at that time that the Dr told us about the angle of knee and said TPLO. It took her about 6 months to really get back to normal - I think I was overly cautious, but she also took a spill while running through the house which set us back. Who knows, perhaps the cancerous masses and joint issues were also problems at the time and we just didn't pick up on it. 

She's almost 20 lbs lighter this time (she was nearly 85 before ) - which I know he'll be thrilled with. Plus she's moving SO much better with the Adequan. You can see in her eyes that she's uncomfortable, but she's handling it really well. 

I absolutely agree that, for us too, the pet store style lifts were rubbish! We started with a towel and then stitched up a belly band of our own. Once she was moving well, it stayed in the car to assist with lifting her in.  Friday night a new one was fashioned with a bit of packing foam in the center to keep it from folding up and also be more comfortable.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just stopping by to get an update and to send you cyber hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

In my thoughts and prayers, hugs to sweet girl(s).


----------



## hubbub

*An update*

We had a good appt with the Dr this morning. Hannah is scheduled for surgery this afternoon and should be able to come home tomorrow sometime. The TPLO is her best option. 

While he did have concerns, he said that if it was his dog, he wouldn't hesitate. He thought that she looks great physically and, while he is going to rerun the blood work, he didn't think it was a red flag to not have surgery. I was able to look at other blood tests she's had in the past and everything I have has her outside of "normal" for the pancreas. Definitely something I want to investigate with the internist and dermatologist.

I'll update here once I hear from them and will start a separate thread to document her progress. The first 2 weeks will be tough, but so is she. Then it's just 4 more weeks of confinement, if everything goes well, and then 6 weeks of rehab. 

Besides Hannah despises hot weather! :curtain:

Thank you for all the kind posts, messages, thoughts, prayers, and positive energy. It's helped make the burden of concern lighter.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad the vet visit was good.
I'll keep you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers for an uneventful surgery and recovery.

I was worried about Copper having hs spleen out since he was about 12 at the time. His surgeon said "We work on seniors all the time and know just how to do it" and of course all was fine.

I hope Hannah enjoys spending time laid up under the AC. It sure does seem to be getting hotter earlier this year. whew!
Hugs and kisses to your lovely girl.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say that we are thinking and praying for Hannah and hope that her surgery is a success, she's such a sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub

*out of surgery*

Hannah is out of surgery and in recovery! She was swallowing on her own, so they removed her tube. The Dr said that everything had gone as well as he hoped. She'll get pain meds and antibiotics (via IV) and be under their watchful eyes overnight. The Dr will evaluate her in the morning and then let me know when they'll release her. 

Then the healing/recovering/therapy begins. I can't wait to get her home!   

Copper's Mom - I love what the surgeon said, "We work on seniors all the time and know just how to do it." Well, I know the hugs and kisses will help Hannah too - believe me, she's going to be COVERED with them!


----------



## dborgers

We'll be sending lots of positive vibes to you and Hannah. Just a bump in the road. You've sure had your share of them, but you soldier on. Hannah is a very lucky girl to have a mom who cares about her so much. 

All the best


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm sure glad hannah is doing so well. I know you were worried the whole time so whew! for us all.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> for us all.


Thank y'all for sharing the nervousness with me.


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - You said it...dear Hannah is 'tough' ... Sweet little dear .... Lots of hugs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Hannah. She is an amazing girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I did not realize Hannah was going to surgery today! I"m so glad she's out and I hope she's home with you very soon. Give her a few kisses from me and from Toby as well!


----------



## PrincessDi

I didn't realize she was having surgery today either until just now. On my way to light a candle and sending many thoughts and prayers that Hannah is home with you as soon as possible! Praying also for a steady recovery and no more bumps in the road!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you! I didn't know she was going to have surgery either!! I hoped they would consider her and thought she "might" have it if they approved her. 

I held her food and water last night just in case. I didn't mention it until they asked when she'd last eaten as I didn't want to jinx anything. 

We're due for thunderstorms over the next few days. I hope that between the sign's Danny made and the pain meds that she's not bothered by them. :crossfing

Thank you again for hanging in there with us  All the kisses and hugs will be distributed to Hannah in no time


----------



## SandyK

OMG...didn't know Hannah was having surgery. Glad everything went well. I hope she gets to come home real soon!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

How is Hannah this morning? Sending lots of HUGS & KISSES..........


----------



## coppers-mom

If your lips aren't too chapped, please give Hannah some kisses from me too.:smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that it all went well for Hannah and hope you get her back home really soon. Lots of hugs to her


----------



## dborgers

Just thinking about you guys.


----------



## hubbub

*We're HOME!!!*

So excited to report that we're home and settling in   

I all but started crying when they brought her out - you could see the flash of recognition in her eyes (through the sedative) and my girl started pulling and I mean PULLING with her whole being to get to us. She came straight in for loving (LOTS of hugs and kisses) and a few bits of kibble. 

The difference in her skin (from the previous TPLO surgery) since she's been fighting the grab bag this year was AMAZING - I've got to find the picture. Last time much of the skin was deep purple, almost black in some areas, from infection and today she's got a few red areas, but OMG the difference. I was so stunned and marveling at the difference when the Dr reeled me back in and said that her skin is still infected and it's a big concern. 

Her meniscus was still intact which was good news and the surgery went really well. She had a good night and had been out to the bathroom this morning. I was surprised at how bright eyed she looked even with the sedative. A staff member got her loaded into the car and on the drive home, the sedative took back over. A moment of clarity when we drove into the driveway, but one I got her out of the car, she was walking in circles and confused again. 

Once she was inside and settled on her bed, she took a bit of water and a few pieces of food - just enough to take her meds. She's now dozing which should help too. I'm icing her every hour and loving on her in between those. :smooch: :

I know I keep saying it, but thank you all so much


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad to hear that Hannah is home and doing well. 
I hope that her recovery from TPLO will go smoothly!
My Toby is nine years old and he had TPLO done on his right knee last October and is fully recovered, he had an FHO on his left hip exactly 8 weeks post TPLO and he also recovered very nicely from that. Our seniors are a lot tougher than we give them credit for.


----------



## BeauShel

So glad that Hannah is home and recovering so well from her surgery. Kisses to her for a good and fast recovery.


----------



## Bob Dylan

There is truly no place like home, your sweet girl will recover just fine, thanks to her Mom. ((HUGS))


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad sweet Hannah is back home. Sending healing vibes and prayers for speedy and fully recovery. I hope you have good and pain free night.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so glad Hannah is back home .... I see lots of TLC coming her way


----------



## GoldensGirl

Like many others, I didn't realize Hannah was having surgery, but I hoped that she would and I am ever so glad that "our" girl has come through with flying colors and is at home again where she belongs. Love will continue to conquer all.

Hugs and prayers for Hannah and for you,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

What a positive report, Hubbub. These hot months will be a perfect time for Hannah to recuperate and get strong, stay cool, and get loved on. I'll bet they get her skin condition will get completely under control too. 

We continue to watch your concern, love, and care for Hannah with admiration, and understand well the stress and expense of a situation like this. You continue to handle everything that comes up with grace. You're a terrific mom. If there's anything we can do to help just say the word


----------



## Allan's Girl

I am glad Hannah's surgery went well. Kisses and hugs to her from me and the girls!


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> I all but started crying when they brought her out - you could see the flash of recognition in her eyes (through the sedative) and my girl started pulling and I mean PULLING with her whole being to get to us.


I would have cried. I teared up just reading this.:smooch::smooch::smooch:
What sweethearts you both are.

Hugs and kisses and prayers for a quick and uneventful recovery.

Oh yeah -and more kisses.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> So excited to report that we're home and settling in
> 
> I all but started crying when they brought her out - you could see the flash of recognition in her eyes (through the sedative) and my girl started pulling and I mean PULLING with her whole being to get to us. She came straight in for loving (LOTS of hugs and kisses) and a few bits of kibble.
> 
> The difference in her skin (from the previous TPLO surgery) since she's been fighting the grab bag this year was AMAZING - I've got to find the picture. Last time much of the skin was deep purple, almost black in some areas, from infection and today she's got a few red areas, but OMG the difference. I was so stunned and marveling at the difference when the Dr reeled me back in and said that her skin is still infected and it's a big concern.
> 
> Her meniscus was still intact which was good news and the surgery went really well. She had a good night and had been out to the bathroom this morning. I was surprised at how bright eyed she looked even with the sedative. A staff member got her loaded into the car and on the drive home, the sedative took back over. A moment of clarity when we drove into the driveway, but one I got her out of the car, she was walking in circles and confused again.
> 
> Once she was inside and settled on her bed, she took a bit of water and a few pieces of food - just enough to take her meds. She's now dozing which should help too. I'm icing her every hour and loving on her in between those. :smooch: :
> 
> I know I keep saying it, but thank you all so much


:smooch::smooch::smooch: to Miss Hannah!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope Hannah had a good day. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for peaceful, pain free night.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks again everyone 

I've started another thread to separate the TPLO surgery/recovery (here) for anyone searching in the future  

Our first night home was pretty rough. She wasn't interested in eating or drinking much and then early yesterday morning, she threw up. Afterwards, she was happy to go out to the bathroom - - Hooray!!! Late last night, I finally realized that she was looking towards the kitchen - where her food/water bowls and stand normally are located. 

I moved them into their usual spot and navigated her into the other room - what do you know?? She happily CHOWED down with extreme enthusiasm. She just wants her routine to be normal, so that's what we're doing now 

Last night was better and thrillingly (no doubt - thanks to Danny's sign) the thunderstorms stayed away and brought cooler temperatures.     There's a yard sale going on in our neighborhood (we were due to participate, but this is the 3rd time in 4 years that Hannah's had surgery just before the sale), so we'll put her bed outside later to "people watch" and just break up the day. 

Here's Hannah yesterday - - compare the skin on her leg to the previous surgery (pic here) - amazing difference!! Not healthy, but amazing change


----------



## dborgers

Good girl, Hannah. Heal quickly, sweetie pie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hannah is looking great. Sending hugs and prayers for sweet girl.


----------



## *Laura*

Aw what a sweet little cutie...thanks for the picture. Hannah looks happy and comfortable


----------



## hotel4dogs

great picture! Sending my love to Hannah!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good girl Hannah. I hope it is good weekend for you two.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts and healing wishes go out to Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

After much thought, many questions, and numerous discussions with Hannah's doctors, I've decided that, for now, we will not be using metronomic chemotherapy, but will continue to keep an eye on the areas and return to the teaching hospital every 3 months for a physical and chest x-rays. 

I've flip-flopped multiple times over the last three months while wrestling with this decision. For anyone else considering, some of the deciding factors were the low mitotic index of the tumor, Hannah's severe allergy problems, her recurrent skin infections, kidney issues, and her unusual (extreme) reactions to some medications. 

Aside from the cancer, Hannah's quality of life is fantastic. She has a gleam in her eyes that she didn't have for years. Even though her allergies and recent TPLO surgery want to keep her down, her spirit is more than willing, and she's fighting for every moment of life. Even though things aren't perfect, the fact is that the side effects of the metronomic chemotherapy could throw things out of whack and I'm not willing to risk that right now. 

Things may change down the road, although I hope not, but for now, and more importantly for Hannah, I believe this is the right decision. 

Please accept my deepest thanks for your support, encouragement, personal stories, and messages.

ETA - here's an update on Hannah's TPLO recovery (almost 4 weeks out from surgery)


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like Hannah is on the right path to the best quality of life she could have.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We all know you are doing what is the best for sweet Hannah. I am glad she enjoys life. Wish you have a good weekend.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Buddy's mom forever said:


> We all know you are doing what is the best for sweet Hannah. I am glad she enjoys life. Wish you have a good weekend.


I couldn't say it better! You've done so much research and soul searching and you are making the best decision for Hannah with her quality of life in mind. I wish you both the very best--many happy and wonderful days ahead, with few allergies!


----------



## *Laura*

If Hannah has a gleam in her eyes that's what it's all about. You've been the most wonderful mom to Hannah and without a doubt your decisions for her treatments are the right ones


----------



## GoldensGirl

It takes courage to decline a treatment... courage, strength, and sometimes a lot of love. Nobody could possibly love Hannah more than you do and it is clear that you are doing your best to decide in her best interests. Quality of life is absolutely everything! I hope your girl celebrates life with you for a long time to come.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> After much thought, many questions, and numerous discussions with Hannah's doctors, I've decided that, for now, we will not be using metronomic chemotherapy, but will continue to keep an eye on the areas and return to the teaching hospital every 3 months for a physical and chest x-rays.
> 
> I've flip-flopped multiple times over the last three months while wrestling with this decision. For anyone else considering, some of the deciding factors were the low mitotic index of the tumor, Hannah's severe allergy problems, her recurrent skin infections, kidney issues, and her unusual (extreme) reactions to some medications.
> 
> Aside from the cancer, Hannah's quality of life is fantastic. She has a gleam in her eyes that she didn't have for years. Even though her allergies and recent TPLO surgery want to keep her down, her spirit is more than willing, and she's fighting for every moment of life. Even though things aren't perfect, the fact is that the side effects of the metronomic chemotherapy could throw things out of whack and I'm not willing to risk that right now.
> 
> Things may change down the road, although I hope not, but for now, and more importantly for Hannah, I believe this is the right decision.
> 
> Please accept my deepest thanks for your support, encouragement, personal stories, and messages.
> 
> ETA - here's an update on Hannah's TPLO recovery (almost 4 weeks out from surgery)



THE way you love Hannah, I am sure you've made the right decisions for her!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for the kind words and thoughts. 

This was such a difficult decision. I truly expected, even the night before our appt, that we'd be starting the metronomic chemo. But while talking with the Drs, my plans went out the window and here we are. I still feel good about it and Hannah, well, she's busy being silly and testing my nerves while still recovering from the knee surgery! :doh: :curtain: 

The fireworks were pretty rough for her last night (even with her thundershirt) and she's now decided that she'll start pestering me for her "snack" (small meal and final meds) about an hour before she's due for them. :uhoh: Otherwise, she's doing great - living every day and enjoying every moment - - that's my girl  :smooch:


----------



## dborgers

> she's doing great - living every day and enjoying every moment - - that's my girl


Go Hannah!!


----------



## SandyK

I am so happy to read Hannah is enjoying herself. I think you made the right decision for no chemo. I would hate to read that she had some reaction...and you would have been so upset. Keep enjoying each other!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs to Hannah and you!! I'm glad she's being her usual silly self!!


----------



## *Laura*

That's what we like to hear.... Continued good news. You go Hannah!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah: You go, Girl!! Good Dog!! Love to your Mom, too.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just catching up. Every decision that you have made for Hannah has been made with love and with her well being the motivating factor. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that she continues to enjoy life for much time ahead!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Glad Hannah is doing Great!!!


----------



## dborgers

Go Hannah!! Keep on truckin' girlfriend. You're amazing 

Andy


----------



## PrincessDi

Just stopped in to see how sweet Hannah is doing? Hope all is well and she's doing good!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad that Hannah is doing well. I think only you can be the judge what is best for your girl. Wishing you all the best and that Hannah continues to be happy and feeling good. Yay, Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

A small update 

Hannah's doing quite well!  Her recent digestive issues (detailed on her TPLO thread) are resolving and she's bounced back from the TPLO surgery so well. I really cannot express how grateful I am for her current quality of life - I whisper a "thank you" at least daily that in her "golden" years she's had such an improvement. 

We're due to go back for the full workup (blood chem, UPC testing, ultrasounds, thyroid, x-rays, onco recheck, and more) sometime next month.

In the meantime, we're still working to map out a management plan for her allergies, but, it's probably something that will have to be adjusted regularly as pollens act up.


----------



## PrincessDi

That's such good news for sweet Hannah!! Praying that she continues to stay well!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on Hannah. Glad to see she is doing well!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It makes me so happy to see that "our" Hannah is doing well! Thank you so much for loving her for all of us and giving her this wonderful time in her life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hooray for Hannah!! Love these good updates! Keep it up Hannah!!


----------



## dborgers

Way to go Hannah!! We're all rooting for ya sweetie


----------



## coppers-mom

I love to get good updates. ;-)


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

I posted the other day in Hannah's TPLO thread (link), but wanted to update this "grab bag" thread for continuity's sake. I'll continue to post updates here.

A new mass has recently come up on her neck and it is malignant. She is currently scheduled to have surgery this week. The mass is small at this point, so they are hopeful for clean margins. Also, she recently developed a UTI and went through a round of antibiotics. After 2 weeks on antibiotics, she had a cystocentesis which showed bacteria still in her urine, so it was cultured. 

I spoke with the Dr today and learned that the bacteria is a resistant e-coli.  There are 2 possible antibiotics, one of which they don't recommend because of kidney complications. The second antibiotic would involve her having injections 3 times a day for about 2 weeks. They are going to run a more expansive culture/sensitivity test to see if there is any other alternative for her. The hope is that the secondary results will be ready by Wednesday (surgery day). 

However, *all* of this complicates her scheduled surgery. The internist doesn't recommend she be put under general anesthesia with this infection, but said it's up to oncology to make the final call. So, we're just in limbo here until Wednesday. I trust the judgement of the oncology surgeon, so we'll go with what he says. 

Thank you for your continued support, thoughts, prayers, positive energy, candles, etc.


----------



## dborgers

Darnitall. You won't know about her surgery until you get there? 

You are an amazing mom. Just amazing.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> You won't know about her surgery until you get there?


Thanks  

Yep, that's right. I'll get there on Wednesday and he'll say yes or no. The internist speculated that onco might want to just start her on the injections and then "exempt" her for an actual appt and aim for surgery on Friday. She won't tolerate staying, so that would mean a second trip for surgery. It's possible that he might be able to remove the mass with just a local, I really don't know. I'm just not sure what he'll want to do. 

I've got every finger and toe crossed that they have the second test back on Wednesday; because, if the injection is our only option, I'll have to get it there. But, I know this is serious, so I'll do whatever I can.

ETA - I'll update here on Wednesday.


----------



## goldy1

Hannah's upbeat spirit is helping her make it over each hurdle and there certainly have been many. You sound like a very positive energy person and Hannah is being boosted by that I am sure. Also sounds like you have a great team of doctors in whom you have faith and confidence. It's an awesome combination. Wishing you the best.


----------



## PrincessDi

Everything crossed here for your sweet girl. Can't even imagine how hard this is for you and your girl. Your love and her strength have gotten you both thru so many difficult time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Hannah. It really is such a rollercoaster ride with our precious dogs when they're sick. It sounds like you've got a great team of people looking after her who you trust, which is so important. We're all praying for her!


----------



## cgriffin

I know sitting on pins and needles is no fun. I hope all works out great for Hannah and you! Hang in there, you are taking good care of your girl and she appreciates it!
Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - thinking of you and Hannah. Everything crossed in our house for Hannah ....fingers, toes and paws


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Best wishes for tomorrow, sending hugs and prayers for sweet Hannah.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah and Hubbub, we're hoping for all the best at your appointment in the morning


----------



## SandyK

Wishing you luck for tomorrow. You and Hannah are strong and I have faith you will get over this hurdle. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good luck today!


----------



## PrincessDi

Lit candles for you both this morning and am keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone  We'll be heading out the door shortly. I will update as soon as we're back. :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Fingers crossed, good luck.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you two today.


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## hubbub

So, we're back from seeing the Doctors. 

Apparently I misunderstood the Dr on Monday and the injected antibiotic and the one that's hard on the kidneys are one in the same. The second drug's main drawback is that it's expensive. They received the second test and unfortunately there were no alternatives to the previous results. The other thing I missed was that the injected antibiotic requires she remain at the hospital so they can carefully monitor her kidneys. So, I opted for the expensive antibiotic because it would be easier on her. However, she has to be seen in 3-5 days for another cystocentesis to make sure her urine is now sterile. 

This brought us to deciding about her surgery. After they examined her, reviewed everything, answered a multitude of questions from me, etc, they said it would be ok to wait until next week to remove the mass. I think this is the best option because they will be able to complete the cystocentesis while she is under general sedation, making it less stressful on her. Her appt is actually before they even schedule appts, because they have a full day scheduled - we'll get there super early and they'll do her surgery first thing. I am so grateful that they are willing to make room for her. 

So, she's just had a dose of the antibiotic (each dose is *a lot* of powder and so she HAPPILY got more wet food to mix with it) and I'm feeling a bit more optimistic. Although I realize that we are by no means are we out of the woods - but I think we have a map now. 

Thank you everyone for your continued good wishes and support, as I've said before (and absolutely believe), it helps make the burden lighter and Hannah's tail wag harder!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good that Hannah is still enthusiastic about food, especially since it conveys her newest med. You must be physically and emotionally exhausted, but I hope that you can enjoy some time with your girl tonight and over the next few days. Both you and Hannah need that.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## caseypooh

Strength and prayers to you, your girl is very lucky to have a wonderful mom like you. Please know we are thinking of you and Hannah.


----------



## goldy1

Today's news sounds like things are moving in a good direction. I love your outlook and having that "map" is so important. Taking each hurdle one at a time and prioritizing them. The teaching hospital is the right place to be when going through different issues simultaneously. I have been there. Knowing Hannah is in great hands allows you to focus on your part of the process and keep her tail wagging. What else really matters. You are awesome.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update. I am glad that you have a game plan now and that Hannah is doing good so far. Hang in there, both of you! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## dborgers

All in all, a good report. Glad you can deal with both her UTI and surgery. It had to be worrisome thinking one might preclude treating the other. All's well that ends well. You have great vets too to be willing to schedule her when she needs it, not when they can fit her in. Will you go up the night before since it's so early? 

All the best to sweet Hannah. Poor girl's been through enough this and that's to make a quilt about it. Luckily for her, she has a terrific mom


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone! I do feel much better than I did yesterday morning. Obviously, I'm still worried about the surgery as it comes with risks of it's own, but overall, things seem better.

Honestly, on Monday, I think my brain stopped after hearing "highly resistant e-coli" and all I could think about was a systemic infection. I'm especially grateful we had an option other than boarding her for treatment. 

They recently created a position who's only job is checking on the clients. She's sort of like our social worker (or case worker). She said she wasn't sure who would fall apart more quickly with the boarding option, me or Hannah, but she guessed Hannah. (It's funny, even though we've seen her since the beginning (she worked in another dept when we first went there), Hannah has just recently decided that she's "ok" and now pesters her for scratches ALL the time - even when she's with other clients. )

Hannah's happily catching up on her beauty rest  She spent Tuesday night giving us hourly barking updates on the neighborhood happenings. :bowl: I kept trying to remind myself that I was grateful she felt good and was still aware of her surroundings etc, but my nearly continual yawning during the drive to our appt was disconcerting. 

For our appt next week, we'll drive down that morning. Hannah was a total wreck in the hotel the last time, so it will be easier to a degree. Since there should be less traffic, I think we'll be ok leaving at 5 am, so probably up at 4. She can't eat, but can have water. Since it's staying darker in the mornings, I'm hoping she'll sleep most of the way.


----------



## dborgers

> It's funny, even though we've seen her since the beginning (she worked in another dept when we first went there), Hannah has just recently decided that she's "ok" and now pesters her for scratches ALL the time - even when she's with other clients.


LOL!! Hannah knows what she does and does not want. And has a mama who caters to her. Aw.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hey you two (Hubbub and Dborgers)--we're all up early!! I'm glad you have a game plan, a case manager and a map! These dogs with multiple things going on can be a challenge to find a good plan of attack, but thanks to your loving care and tenacity and the teaching hospital you've done just that! Continued good wishes and prayers for Hannah and you--hope this antibiotic works magic for her.


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Hey you two (Hubbub and Dborgers)--we're all up early!!


You're always up early! When I see people online early, I start wondering if they can't sleep either, are up for exercise too, also what time they go to bed


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> You're always up early! When I see people online early, I start wondering if they can't sleep either, are up for exercise too, also what time they go to bed


PRAYING for Hannah and you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> You're always up early! When I see people online early, I start wondering if they can't sleep either, are up for exercise too, also what time they go to bed


I'm always up early-- started in college when it was the quietest time to study in my dorm, continued on to my early career, when I'd be up early when the YMCA opened to get my morning walk/swim in before showering, dressing and walking across the street to the job. Even after I retired--you can't break old habits I guess! They say early birds get the worms or whatever! I will say early morning walks watching the sun rise is a perfect way to start the day, after that first cup of coffee! --zen zen zen!! Carpe Diem!


----------



## dborgers

I was still up.  Always been more of a night owl. Easier to get work done when everyone else is sleeping and no phones ringing, etc. Sometimes, though, after a long long day I'll go to be early and be up at 5:30. I have a cuckoo clock for a biological clock! LOL


----------



## hubbub

*Happy 1/2 Birthday Hannah!*

I wanted to share that today is Hannah's 1/2 birthday  
Happy 1/2 Birthday my girl!! :smooch::banana:arty:

She's still eating well and, aside from a bit of gas, hasn't had any problems with the antibiotic. She got a small walk in a while ago - unfortunately for my neighbors there were "creatures" out which made her feel the need to bark at them at 5 am! :uhoh:  

We'll get some play time in today and just enjoy each moment and we hope you all do too!  

DallasGold/dborgers - I'm a light sleeper, so when I wake up, that's usually it. Fortunately, I don't require too much sleep. If I "sleep in" past 7 (RARE), I have a horrid headache for the rest of the day. Since I adopted our cat, I'm up earlier than normal. I swear it sounds like he's saying "Want OUTTT" when he meows in the wee hours. (He'll only use the litter box on the screen porch; so really, I'm not going to argue getting up!)


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy 1/2 birthday lovely girl!! Every day is special.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 1/2 b-day Hannah!


----------



## Ljilly28

Happiest half birthday, Hannah!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy 1/2 birthday, sweet Hannah!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Happy 1/2 birthday, hannah!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 1/2 birthday beautiful girlie


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hannah gives us all a lot to celebrate! Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy 1/2 birthday to Hannah! I hope she has a wonderful day!


----------



## dborgers

Happy Half Birthday, Hannah! You're a special girl. Keep those critters on their toes young lady


----------



## PrincessDi

Wishing sweet Hannah a Very happy 1/2 birthday! wishing her many many more!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy 1/2 birthday Hannah sweetie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 1/2 birthday to sweet Hannah and best wishes for upcoming appointment.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah happily lapped up all her 1/2 birthday wishes with tail wags and a smile  

Thank you all for celebrating this day, and Hannah, with me 

We had an uneventful weekend - some errands, playtime, yard work, nap time, packing things up, bath time (Hannah was not happy about this one), and a bit of sitting outside and enjoying the temperatures time. Unfortunately that last bit caused her allergies to kick up, after a short time, her poor eye had swollen back up. 

Things are still going well with the antibiotic. Now we're ready for sterile urine and an uneventful surgery tomorrow (and a safe drive).


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sounds like one busy weekend yet there was some fun in it too. I am sending prayers and best wishes for tomorrow's surgery and safe road trip. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that you had an uneventful weekend, sorry to hear about Hannah's allergies.
I wish you guys good luck with the surgery tomorrow, a speedy recovery and good news with the results. Keeping my fingers crossed in Tennessee!


----------



## dborgers

> Things are still going well with the antibiotic. Now we're ready for sterile urine and an uneventful surgery tomorrow (and a safe drive).


Wishing you and Hannah all the best


----------



## cgriffin

Any updates on Hannah yet? I hope all went well!

Oops, forgot, surgery is today, not yesterday.
Anyway, good luck Hannah!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah and her surgery!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Hannah today


----------



## GoldensGirl

Healing thoughts and prayers for Hannah and for you.

Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of Hannah and hoping everything went ok today.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you Hubbub and sweet Hannah


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes, prayers and hugs.


----------



## hubbub

First, thank you all so much for checking in on Hannah's surgery and the good wishes.

I can say with gratitude that we had a safe trip and the removal of the mass went well. It has to go to pathology, but it's likely some sort of sarcoma, similar to what she's had in the past. She woke up in recovery quickly, but had some trouble bringing her body temperature up, so it was late when we left and she was uncomfortable so I kept having to stop and get her out/readjusted. She is shaved and looks awful, but her spirit is shining as bright as ever. 

Seeing her shining spirit brings me to tears now. I've been trying bring myself to get online for about 2 hours, but couldn't.  

The short clinical version is that during a routine exam, the surgeon discovered (and aspiration confirmed) an anal sac carcinoma. They highly recommend surgical removal followed by 4-5 rounds of chemo and possibly/likely metronomic chemo to keep things at bay. Because of the location, the surgeon said that the surgery would be to remove as much as possible, but that "clean margins" were unlikely. She would receive the first round of chemo the day after surgery. It's small now and her recent abdominal ultrasound shows no signs of swelling of the lymph nodes in that area and no changes at all from the previous ultrasounds which is good. We have an appt in 2 weeks for surgery, but I don't know yet if she'll actually have it. There's not a lot of information/studies out about them. 

I've been sobbing off and on since midday, spoken with the surgeon a few times, come up with more questions since then, thought I finally had things together and then Hannah was released and came bounding out, wiggling, jumping, and pressing herself against me. I can't even bring myself to review her discharges like I normally do. (It's taken me 40 minutes just to write this update.)


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

Sending along love and hugs from my Hannah to yours...


----------



## PrincessDi

Very relieved to read that Hannah came through the surgery well! I know that it is so scary when they are older. Very sorry to read about the discovery! That was so wise to go ahead and schedule the surgery, as you try to decide the next step. I have no wisdom to offer, but wanted to say that you have always made the best decisions for your girl. Whatever decision you make, it will be the right one. Please give Sweet Hannah a gentle squeeze and kisses.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad that yesterday surgery went well. I am too sorry for unwanted new discovery. I hope you will be able to come to the right decision. One step at the time is the only way to go thru it. Sending lots of positive vibes and prayers for you and sweet Hannah, like it was said so many times on this forum, think positive and enjoy the moments. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad Hannah's spirit is still shining, but terribly sorry for the anal sac carcinoma.

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers, but I so much wish I didn't need to.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> First, thank you all so much for checking in on Hannah's surgery and the good wishes.
> 
> I can say with gratitude that we had a safe trip and the removal of the mass went well. It has to go to pathology, but it's likely some sort of sarcoma, similar to what she's had in the past. She woke up in recovery quickly, but had some trouble bringing her body temperature up, so it was late when we left and she was uncomfortable so I kept having to stop and get her out/readjusted. She is shaved and looks awful, but her spirit is shining as bright as ever.
> 
> Seeing her shining spirit brings me to tears now. I've been trying bring myself to get online for about 2 hours, but couldn't.
> 
> The short clinical version is that during a routine exam, the surgeon discovered (and aspiration confirmed) an anal sac carcinoma. They highly recommend surgical removal followed by 4-5 rounds of chemo and possibly/likely metronomic chemo to keep things at bay. Because of the location, the surgeon said that the surgery would be to remove as much as possible, but that "clean margins" were unlikely. She would receive the first round of chemo the day after surgery. It's small now and her recent abdominal ultrasound shows no signs of swelling of the lymph nodes in that area and no changes at all from the previous ultrasounds which is good. We have an appt in 2 weeks for surgery, but I don't know yet if she'll actually have it. There's not a lot of information/studies out about them.
> 
> I've been sobbing off and on since midday, spoken with the surgeon a few times, come up with more questions since then, thought I finally had things together and then Hannah was released and came bounding out, wiggling, jumping, and pressing herself against me. I can't even bring myself to review her discharges like I normally do. (It's taken me 40 minutes just to write this update.)


I am so happy that Hannah's surgery is over-it is so worrisome, especially when they are older. As PrincessDi said, whatever decision you make whether to treat or not treat the cancer, it will be the right one for Hannah.
You are a wonderful Mom! PLEASE give her big kisses and hugs from me, Tucker and Tonka!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so relieved that Hannah came through the surgery well and her spirits are up!
I am so sorry for the new discovery. My heart goes out to Hannah and you!
Hannah is a fighter, hold on to that! And obviously, she is feeling good, I think that is worth a lot! Big hugs to Hannah and you!!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, Hubbub, you didn't need _another_ new issue to deal with. I'm glad she came through surgery alright though. I've read quite a few threads about the anal sac sarcomas. Based on those I've read, most people have had pretty good results.

We'll ratchet up the prayers and good vibes to 11 (ala Spinal Tap movie). Hang in there


----------



## GoldensGirl

The new diagnosis makes me weep along with you.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping your sweet girl Hannah in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am heartsick that Hannah was diagnosed with an anal carcinoma. Barkley's vet discovered an anal growth about seven days after his splenectomy, but given he had had terminal hemangiosarcoma, his vet didn't recommend biopsy or removal. 

One of Barkley's rescue friends was diagnosed with anal adenocarcinoma in late 2009, at age 11, a few months before Barkley's hemangio diagnosis, he had the surgery, chemo/radiation and metronomic chemo, and is still alive, over 3 years later. I'm wishing similar success for Hannah. 

I'm keeping you both in my prayers. HUGS...


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub, I hope you find hope in this. Typical of what I've read about people's experiences with this, here and elsewhere online. We're here for ya :


Dallas Gold said:


> One of Barkley's rescue friends was diagnosed with anal adenocarcinoma in late 2009, at age 11, a few months before Barkley's hemangio diagnosis, he had the surgery, chemo/radiation and metronomic chemo, and is still alive, over 3 years later. I'm wishing similar success for Hannah.


----------



## *Laura*

Yes, as Danny said, we are all here for you. So sorry you have a new challenge. (You barely ever get a rest). But as usual you will make the best choices for your sweet baby. Give Hannah a big hug for me and I'm sending you a big hug too.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Hannah's surgery went well but also sorry to hear you have another issue to deal with. Everyone is so right though, she has such a brilliant Mom and you always make the right decisions for her.

Goldens really are such little fighters, always full of spirit even at the darkest of times! Take everything a day at a time, Hannah knows how much she's loved. Give her a big hug and kiss from us too and we're thinking of you and praying for her.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah's surgery went well and she is home. Sorry for the new issue thrown your way. The two of you are fighters and this is what I have seen you do since I joined this forum. No matter how you chose to fight, we will all be here for you both!! Hugs, thoughts and prayers coming your way!!


----------



## hubbub

I posted similarly in the "candles" thread, but to each of you, my deepest thanks and appreciation. 

The last few days have been tough. On Wednesday, I had to return to work and spent the day waffling between complete wreck and slightly functioning. Returning to the forum today and seeing all of your messages of support for Hannah and me was truly overwhelming. 

I spoke with the surgeon today and received some good news.  Hannah's urinalysis was sterile!! Hooray, Hooray!! The antibiotic has worked - one thing down!  She will need to finish it out and they will recheck it again when we go back - just to make sure it's gone. However, they hadn't gotten the pathology report back on the mass that was removed yet. I also talked to him a bit more about the surgery, her prognosis, etc. 

As for my sweet girl, she's been showered with more kisses and hugs than you can imagine. (and I'll be doling out more from you all shortly!) She's doing fantastic - she's walked 1/2 mile at a time for the last 2 days, plays readily, and seems to be in little to no pain. Her surgical incision looks good too.  When they aspirated the mass, she bled some, but the hematoma is clearing up nicely.


----------



## ms_summer

i'm glad hannah is feeling good. keeping her in my prayers


----------



## goldy1

I am amazed at all Hannah has been through and is already going for 1/2 mile walks and happy to play and feel her cheerful self. You must be holding it all together really well for her (okay to fall apart at work  ) because she would know if you let it show.

I'm sure you boost each other up. Your devotion comes through. Many of the results are great news so that will help get through the latest hurdle.

Having the love of your sweet girl will help you each step and she knows how much she is loved.

Healing thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## dborgers

Atta girl, Hannah. Atta woman, Hubbub  You two are SUCH troopers!! You've been through so many varied medical challenges yet you keep on keepin' on and charge through whatever you're faced with. And that has been so many things. You are both amazing!!


----------



## PrincessDi

dborgers said:


> Atta girl, Hannah. Atta woman, Hubbub  You two are SUCH troopers!! You've been through so many varied medical challenges yet you keep on keepin' on and charge through whatever you're faced with. And that has been so many things. You are both amazing!!


Well said Danny!! You're both inpirations! You will get through this together. It is amazing that Hannah is already walking 1/2 mile. She get her will to get through this from her Mommy!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy to hear that Hannah is doing so well!!! I was so worried not having heard from you. But I understand, how hard it has been.
Way to go, both of you!! 
Sending more positive thoughts and hugs your way!!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all  I try to do everything to honor Hannah's spirit. When I see how hard she fights, how purely she lives and how brightly she can shine, I can't help but be moved. 

When the surgeon came to the waiting room after finding the mass, my heart sank. I knew, absolutely knew. One day last week, I'd seen a thread about anal adenocarcinoma and then searched to learn about it. When the surgeon was talking, I could almost see the computer screen. A bit later, another of Hannah's Drs came to the waiting room to see why she was in surgery. The look on his face when I told him of the discovery confirmed my worry, but still it was comforting to see he checked in. 

After surgery, the surgeon came out and confirmed cancer. You could have heard a pin drop, the waiting room full of people went from chatter to complete silence. I saw a few people try to seem like they weren't listening, others were turned toward us. In a way, it was like everyone was grieving. 

There was another owner waiting on a dog who was receiving chemo at the hospital with us. She has three dogs, being treated there - each with a different cancer. One is almost a year out from surgery, another was about 5 months out (leg amputation), and the third was just 2 weeks out (ear amputation). She's been fortunate to have their chemo treatments on the same days for the most part. While we talked and cried, I told her I couldn't imagine being in her situation. Her reply was that she felt better prepared when the second dog was diagnosed and even more so during the third dog's diagnosis. I can't help but believe that there might not have been a better person to have all three of those dogs (plus she'd rescued some puppies that have had medical issues too). Every time we have an appt, no matter the news, there's always someone with a worse situation. So, it seems like she was there for me as well. 



Dallas Gold said:


> One of Barkley's rescue friends was diagnosed with anal adenocarcinoma in late 2009, at age 11, a few months before Barkley's hemangio diagnosis, he had the surgery, chemo/radiation and metronomic chemo, and is still alive, over 3 years later. I'm wishing similar success for Hannah.


Thank you for sharing this. When searching last week, I saw that your Barkley had been diagnosed as well. Barkley's friend's story gives me hope.


----------



## SandyK

So happy to see your updates. You and Hannah are amazing!! Have a great weekend together!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope you both have a nice relaxing weekend, filled with short walks, belly and ear rubs and lots of time together!


----------



## goldy1

hubbub said:


> Thank you all  I try to do everything to honor Hannah's spirit. When I see how hard she fights, how purely she lives and how brightly she can shine, I can't help but be moved.
> 
> When the surgeon came to the waiting room .....
> 
> ..... Every time we have an appt, no matter the news, there's always someone with a worse situation. So, it seems like she was there for me as well.
> ....


So very sorry the about the diagnosis. From your description, the veterinary team you are working with are really caring and top-notch.
I remember being in the Veterinary Hospital waiting room. You are right about the people all there having their own stories and hard to believe that some are worse than our own. But we draw strength from each other and keep doing our best.

I prayed for a miracle with Chance and I still truly believe I got one. I am praying for a miracle for Hannah too. You guys deserve one. Hugs...


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for sweet Hannah!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Continuing to send prayers for strength. I can only imagine how terrible a blow it was for this news. Prayers and Mommy's strength and Hannah's will have gotten you through so much!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I visit Hannah's threads very often and try to be supportive but lately I realize actually what I read here about Hannah it is more given back to me than what I give in. So many issues but one amazing spirit fighting hard and enjoying life. God bless you both and give you strength to jump over all obstacles that show on your way.
Sending hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the continued thoughts, prayers and support. I have only shared the recent news with a few people. I understand their fatigue, but there are a few people who've not mentioned Hannah to me since my "updating" email last week. I'm having a hard enough time, so I understand if they don't know what to say, but it's still strange. 

I had to work over the weekend so things were quieter for Hannah. Overall yesterday was a good day for her, but today was rainy and cloudy, and she never really got going. She even let me clip all her nails in one session without a fuss. Her allergies are causing one paw to swell and weep, so that may be contributing to it too. Hopefully, today's rain will help with allergens. 

My mind is racing with questions, hows, what ifs and more. I hope to contact the Onco dept early in the week for another Q&A session. The studies I've looked at are all over the place with their conclusions (I think I've read too much at this point), I'm terrified of the surgery, post op recovery and chemo and also worried about wearing out my coworkers with schedule swaps so I can take days off.

I appreciate the support and the "virtual" shoulders and ears.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope sweet Hannah feels better soon with her inflammed paw and that the rain took care of the allergens. 
I am sorry you have so many unanswered questions. I can only suggest to take it one day at a time and don't drive yourself crazy with the 'what ifs'. I know, it is easier said than done, I am doing the same thing when something is wrong with one of my furkids. It is the human nature. Thing is, there is nothing you can do about any of it right now, but hope and pray. 
I am sure that you have a great veterinary team on your side and they will do their best to help Hannah. You are a great mom and Hannah loves you for it!
We are here for you! Hugs to sweet Hannah and a virtual hug for you.


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

I know one truth in my life: my worst fears are never realized. 

Keep the faith  Hannah's come through so much so well. This is time to make a withdrawal from the 'faith bank' built up over years of fearing the worst and having much better turnouts than the fears


----------



## dborgers

And, ya, we're behind you 120%. Not all people are such avid dog lovers as this gang


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Thank you for the continued thoughts, prayers and support. I have only shared the recent news with a few people. I understand their fatigue, but there are a few people who've not mentioned Hannah to me since my "updating" email last week. I'm having a hard enough time, so I understand if they don't know what to say, but it's still strange.
> 
> I had to work over the weekend so things were quieter for Hannah. Overall yesterday was a good day for her, but today was rainy and cloudy, and she never really got going. She even let me clip all her nails in one session without a fuss. Her allergies are causing one paw to swell and weep, so that may be contributing to it too. Hopefully, today's rain will help with allergens.
> 
> My mind is racing with questions, hows, what ifs and more. I hope to contact the Onco dept early in the week for another Q&A session. The studies I've looked at are all over the place with their conclusions (I think I've read too much at this point), I'm terrified of the surgery, post op recovery and chemo and also worried about wearing out my coworkers with schedule swaps so I can take days off.
> 
> I appreciate the support and the "virtual" shoulders and ears.


Hubbub: Please know that I'm praying for Hannah and you everyday. For me, everything in life has to be One Day At A Time, or I go crazy!!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks guys. Looking at my last post, I can see how fractured my train of thought was yesterday. Maybe the rain had me down too  Today is a new day and I'm going to focus on today and gathering my list of questions instead of having them float through my mind (I can definitely keep a list going at work without anyone realizing! ). 

It rained through the night and, although I never heard thunder, it must have kicked up during the night because I woke in the wee hours to "lick, lick, lick" - poor girl, I never noticed she came to "hide" beside the bed. The worst had obviously passed and she'd moved on to soothing her swollen paw. 

Oh, and the big chill is ON - - BRRRR, Hannah was hot, fans didn't cut it, so the A/C had to be turned down to 64 to come on. :doh: I'm about to take her for a potty walk so hopefully she won't notice it's off when we return


----------



## dborgers

How does that song go? "Rainy days and Mondays always get me down ..."  Nothing wrong with venting. We're sympathetic ears. No judging going on here


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Hoping you and Hannah have a good walk!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending many prayers and hugs to sweet Hannah and her mom. I am glad a new day worked its magic, new positive beginning.


----------



## SandyK

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Sending many prayers and hugs to sweet Hannah and her mom. I am glad a new day worked its magic, new positive beginning.


 I have to agree with everything said!!


----------



## goldy1

hubbub said:


> Thank you for the continued thoughts, prayers and support. *I have only shared the recent news with a few people*. I understand their fatigue, but there are a few people who've not mentioned Hannah to me since my "updating" email last week. I'm having a hard enough time, so I understand if they don't know what to say, but it's still strange. ......
> 
> .


When we got Chance's devastating diagnosis back in 2006, the hurdles were too numerous to mention. I too kept myself strong by focusing on what I needed to do to get him well. I shared the information with only those people who I knew would be supportive or "needed to know" and tried to keep it low profile for all others. Among those on the "need to know" list were certain people at work and family members. (We had to travel to CO from NY for 3 weeks for his operation so we couldn't just disappear for 3 wks). It's just disheartening to hear the first question from some people "You're going to Colorado for your DOG??? How much is that going to cost you ???"

I know people talked about us, thought we were crazy, looked the prognosis up on the internet, etc. I know because I heard later. I don't have any hard feelings because they truly just didn't "get" it. Some were actually concerned we would be wasting a lot of money we didn't have on a fruitless effort. Well, it wasn't a fruitless effort and Chance has been living the good life ever since. I would do it again in a minute. 

I know some people just don't understand the relationship we have with Chance is every bit as strong and real and any I have with a human. And way better than many. Answering "dumb" questions when you are struggling with so many questions yourself is draining and disheartening. I would keep my answers short for those people. On the other hand, the encouraging people will give you strength to press on. These are the ones to keep close to.

My feeling is if someone knows something is important to you, and they really care about you, it will be important to them even if they don't understand it. All the others don't really matter.

You are doing the right thing staying strong and focused for Hannah. She will never let you down. You are an inspiration to all of us. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Hannah and hope her inflamed paw is a little better, everyones right - we're all always here to listen and support you


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldy1 said:


> My feeling is if someone knows something is important to you, and they really care about you, it will be important to them even if they don't understand it. All the others don't really matter.


This is my feeling as well! 

Sadly, my own Mother was one of those who never got it and was not supportive. Ever since I've intentionally kept her unaware of our lives with our dogs as it's easier this way and I'm not tempted to tell her what I really think. :--keep_silent:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Hannah, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - thinking of you and your sweet girl


----------



## Karen519

*Completely agree*



goldy1 said:


> When we got Chance's devastating diagnosis back in 2006, the hurdles were too numerous to mention. I too kept myself strong by focusing on what I needed to do to get him well. I shared the information with only those people who I knew would be supportive or "needed to know" and tried to keep it low profile for all others. Among those on the "need to know" list were certain people at work and family members. (We had to travel to CO from NY for 3 weeks for his operation so we couldn't just disappear for 3 wks). It's just disheartening to hear the first question from some people "You're going to Colorado for your DOG??? How much is that going to cost you ???"
> 
> I know people talked about us, thought we were crazy, looked the prognosis up on the internet, etc. I know because I heard later. I don't have any hard feelings because they truly just didn't "get" it. Some were actually concerned we would be wasting a lot of money we didn't have on a fruitless effort. Well, it wasn't a fruitless effort and Chance has been living the good life ever since. I would do it again in a minute.
> 
> I know some people just don't understand the relationship we have with Chance is every bit as strong and real and any I have with a human. And way better than many. Answering "dumb" questions when you are struggling with so many questions yourself is draining and disheartening. I would keep my answers short for those people. On the other hand, the encouraging people will give you strength to press on. These are the ones to keep close to.
> 
> *My feeling is if someone knows something is important to you, and they really care about you, it will be important to them even if they don't understand it. All the others don't really matter.
> 
> You are doing the right thing staying strong and focused for Hannah. She will never let you down. You are an inspiration to all of us. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.*



I completely agree with what Goldy1 said. Praying for you and Hannah!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I agree with what Goldy and others have said as well. Trust your heart. It has served you and Hannah so well. Keeping you both in our thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

How is our girl, Hubbub? Has she had the surgery yet? She must be in heaven now that the temps have fallen 30 degrees overnight.


----------



## hubbub

Good day! I haven't updated this thread in a few days. To be honest, Goldy1's post pretty much summed up all my feelings and brought tears to my eyes at the same time. Each time since then that I've opened the thread, I've had the same reaction to that post and the others. 

I know many people don't get it, just like I don't get why they do certain things. I try not to be judgmental of theirs as I hope they aren't of me and my choices. I have some very negative family members and I just avoid telling them. A neighborhood couple (that I don't know very well) recently hoisted their opinion on me, then started lecturing me - I was pushed too far very quickly and told them that I had a different standard of ethics than her family did which I had to live by and since it wasn't infringing on their life, I didn't understand why they felt the need to comment. It went on and quickly downhill from there, but I didn't say anything I don't stand by - but, I wish I hadn't engaged them at all.

However, I was talking with a friend about Hannah and the upcoming surgery the other day and she invited me to join her in participating in her neighborhood yard sale today. Even though I've pared things down over the years, I knew I had some odds and ends to get rid of. So, I've spent two nights opening closets, drawers, etc to look for anything that can go. 

I'll be heading out shortly to meet the *early bird* shoppers and I'll dream that someone will come up and make an offer to buy everything  Hannah will get to join the fun after the morning rush. She LOVES visitors and this is perfect for her. 

Speaking of visitors, the supportive people that I've told. They've all made a point to come by and visit with Hannah at least once over the last week. Hannah couldn't be happier about it and neither could I. 

Well, if any of you need some junk (seriously, how many containers does one person need - - popcorn tins, plastic jugs and bins, etc) - let me know  If you don't, we hope your day is gorgeous and you have a bit of fun!!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> How is our girl, Hubbub? Has she had the surgery yet? She must be in heaven now that the temps have fallen 30 degrees overnight.


Surgery is scheduled for Tuesday. I spoke with the surgeon again last week to go over the procedure step by step. I've watched the procedure online and read so much. Knowing there are a few different ways to do the surgery, I had more questions - - everything from how she'll be clipped to the aftercare. 

Basically, because it's so small - they aren't planning on a traditional surgery. They intend to go around the opening of the anal sac and then carefully cut along the sides, working the sac out. He's thinks that, provided things aren't drastically different from their initial findings, she will have couple of internal stitches only and nothing else. However, they want to keep her overnight because the epidural can cause weakness in the back legs. I'll update here as soon as I can - probably Tuesday night.

And, yes - she's loving the lower temps. The only downside for her is that the cat wants to spend even more time trying to groom and snuggle with her at night - she's not a fan of either one. :uhoh:


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read Hannah is feeling better and enjoying life. You sound very busy!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah and you and wishing you both a beautiful day.
I am glad you TOLD that couple!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hannah is a lucky girl to have such a special mom! I'm so happy for both of you that she is enjoying herself and feeling better.

My Goldens have always encouraged me to live in the present, without regrets for the past or worries for the future. I wager Hannah would give you the same advice. My dogs are better at it than I am, which may be why they are usually happy creatures. 

I hope the yard sale goes well and that you and Hannah have a lovely weekend. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## cgriffin

Wish you good luck with the yard sale. I will bring you my junk , I have way too much myself, lol. 
I am glad Hannah is enjoying herself and enjoying her visitors.
I would not worry too much about people that just don't understand. They will never get it, but are quick to push their opinion onto you. I have some of those in my family. So, I don't talk about my pets to them. 
Good luck, sending more positive vibes your way and hugs to sweet Hannah!


----------



## dborgers

> (seriously, how many containers does one person need - - popcorn tins, plastic jugs and bins, etc)


Reminds me of a Far Side comic strip where a rodent and a guy are sitting on the edge of their beds in a jail cell. Rodent to his fellow inmate: "Ya, we could have gotten away if I hadn't wanted to take _everything_. What can I say? I'm a pack rat." It's so easy to accumulate stuff we might need 'one day'. My wife is the TN champion 'Attic Stuffer'! LOL 

It sounds like you've got the best scenario possible regarding the surgery. After all you two have been through, every break you can get is so well deserved. 

Hope you made big buck$'s at the yard $ale


----------



## coppers-mom

I really hope lovely Hannah just has a couple of internal stitches since that sounds good.

Hugs to you both and snuggles to the kitty so it will leave Hannah alone.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying for sweet Hannah, that everything goes as planned! You are an amazing Mommy. Planning so carefully! Keeping you both in our thoughts for strength!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Please do not waste your energy on people who do not understand, I just feel sorry for them (remember, God forgive them, they do not know what are they talking about). Those are really the moments when I would love that us golden dog lovers live closer to each other. 
It is great that you have such a good vet team to work with. If we could help anyhow, we are here for you.
Sending good vibes and prayers for Tuesday's surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## goldy1

Thank you for updating us on what's next for Hannah. I would be very optimistic hearing the details you have described. Of course, having Hannah stay overnight will be tough but knowing she is being carefully monitored will be some comfort.

There are some mantras that I repeat to myself. Not new and you have probably heard them, but they help me get through tough times and I think they have truth in them:

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger". 

So even this terrible time prepares you to handle life's hurdles as they arise.

You are handling things great. Later down the road, you will be able to appreciate some good things that came out of this. I think it's great that you did the closet cleanout for the sale! That is one thing that gives me a great feeling afterward. The added bonus is Hannah having fun and handling the "meet and greet".

We are all praying for Hannah that her surgery goes well as expected.


----------



## goldy1

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Please do not waste your energy on people who do not understand, I just feel sorry for them (remember, God forgive them, they do not know what are they talking about). Those are really the moments when I would love that us golden dog lovers live closer to each other.
> It is great that you have such a good vet team to work with. If we could help anyhow, we are here for you.
> Sending good vibes and prayers for Tuesday's surgery and speedy recovery.


Buddy's mom forever - agree with everything you said here. :wave:


----------



## goldy1

Dallas Gold -
I have reached the acceptance phase (finally) with the people in my life who just don't get how we feel about our animal companions who are our FAMILY MEMBERS.
Not second class citizens - which seem to be their feelings. Oh well, their loss.
Sometimes I think I must have been adopted


----------



## Dallas Gold

goldy1 said:


> Dallas Gold -
> I have reached the acceptance phase (finally) with the people in my life who just don't get how we feel about our animal companions who are our FAMILY MEMBERS.
> Not second class citizens - which seem to be their feelings. Oh well, their loss.
> Sometimes I think I must have been adopted


Me too!

Hubbub, thinking about you guys. 

We need to keep the candles lit in the candle site for Hannah and Hubbub!
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## GoldenMum

Continued prayers to you and Hannah......it is their loss that they have never known the love for a pet that we have. I feel sorry for people that cannot fully love their pets!


----------



## *Laura*

Candle lit for Hannah. Sounds like your vet has described a very optimistic scenario for a bad situation. ......We'll be thinking of Hannah on Tuesday


----------



## hubbub

Perhaps my longest post ever - I used the multi-quote feature liberally so I wouldn't miss anyone  :

I'm not sure who was more tired yesterday - Hannah or I. We had fun at the sale, but I'm so glad it's over and I've unloaded some things I certainly don't need. I can happily share that I earned 4 figures for my junk (treasures) - - BUT, 2 of those figures are after the decimal point! LOL  

Hannah had a BLAST meeting and visiting with so many people. Her recent surgical shave prompted plenty of questions, but everyone agreed that she looked fantastic/full of life/doesn't seem 11.5. She's had some pretty spunky moments over the weekend - lots of times that made me marvel at her resilience. 

She got a bath today - a quick pre-surgery cleanup to rinse off the allergens. Following the bath she decided to "play towel" while I dried her - jumping at the towel, grabbing it with her mouth or feet and also twisting her body up in it as best she can. She's done it since she was a puppy and gets such joy out of it - I smile every time.



Lucky Penny said:


> So happy to read Hannah is feeling better and enjoying life. You sound very busy!


It's funny how you get used to your routine - it doesn't seem like too much until you try to write it down or explain it! :uhoh: I hope Penny continues to do better every day too :crossfing



Karen519 said:


> Praying for Hannah and you and wishing you both a beautiful day. I am glad you TOLD that couple!


Thanks Karen - thankfully they moved shortly after our conversation.  



GoldensGirl said:


> Hannah is a lucky girl to have such a special mom! I'm so happy for both of you that she is enjoying herself and feeling better.
> 
> My Goldens have always encouraged me to live in the present, without regrets for the past or worries for the future. I wager Hannah would give you the same advice. My dogs are better at it than I am, which may be why they are usually happy creatures.
> 
> I hope the yard sale goes well and that you and Hannah have a lovely weekend. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Lucy


Thank you  I totally agree with living in the moment. I hold no real "regret" although I'm usually better at staying above the fray, but we all slip up now and again. Thankfully Hannah doesn't hold being human against me - - after all, I give out treats! 



cgriffin said:


> Wish you good luck with the yard sale. I will bring you my junk , I have way too much myself, lol.
> I am glad Hannah is enjoying herself and enjoying her visitors.
> I would not worry too much about people that just don't understand. They will never get it, but are quick to push their opinion onto you. I have some of those in my family. So, I don't talk about my pets to them.
> Good luck, sending more positive vibes your way and hugs to sweet Hannah!


Thank you - we're pulling for Toby too  I also rarely talk about my fur babies with family very much. I do get frustrated when they ask my opinion about an issue they are dealing with and then balk at my suggestions. 



dborgers said:


> Reminds me of a Far Side comic strip where a rodent and a guy are sitting on the edge of their beds in a jail cell. Rodent to his fellow inmate: "Ya, we could have gotten away if I hadn't wanted to take _everything_. What can I say? I'm a pack rat." It's so easy to accumulate stuff we might need 'one day'. My wife is the TN champion 'Attic Stuffer'! LOL
> 
> It sounds like you've got the best scenario possible regarding the surgery. After all you two have been through, every break you can get is so well deserved.
> 
> Hope you made big buck$'s at the yard $ale


I tend to keep things because I that someone can use it (not necessarily me). Thankfully, I never put things in the attic, but friends recently moved into a home where the previous owners had moved *everything* from the kitchen renovation in the attic! Stove, cabinets, lights and yes, even the kitchen sink 



coppers-mom said:


> I really hope lovely Hannah just has a couple of internal stitches since that sounds good.
> 
> Hugs to you both and snuggles to the kitty so it will leave Hannah alone.


Hugs and snuggles distributed  Thank you - it worked and he's left her alone last night and today! 



PrincessDi said:


> Praying for sweet Hannah, that everything goes as planned! You are an amazing Mommy. Planning so carefully! Keeping you both in our thoughts for strength!


Thank you - everyone's support helps make us stronger still. I don't know if it's planning as much as analyzing to the last degree. I appreciate how patient they are with my questions - some are more detailed than others, but it puts my mind at ease. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Please do not waste your energy on people who do not understand, I just feel sorry for them (remember, God forgive them, they do not know what are they talking about). Those are really the moments when I would love that us golden dog lovers live closer to each other.
> It is great that you have such a good vet team to work with. If we could help anyhow, we are here for you.
> Sending good vibes and prayers for Tuesday's surgery and speedy recovery.


Thanks - I've gotten so many smiles reading about your new addition - therapeutic release in a way. I take great comfort that there are those who understand and continue to hope that I put her quality of life first. If this weekend was any indication - she's fighting and loving life. 



goldy1 said:


> Thank you for updating us on what's next for Hannah. I would be very optimistic hearing the details you have described. Of course, having Hannah stay overnight will be tough but knowing she is being carefully monitored will be some comfort.
> 
> There are some mantras that I repeat to myself. Not new and you have probably heard them, but they help me get through tough times and I think they have truth in them:
> 
> "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger".
> 
> So even this terrible time prepares you to handle life's hurdles as they arise.
> 
> You are handling things great. Later down the road, you will be able to appreciate some good things that came out of this. I think it's great that you did the closet cleanout for the sale! That is one thing that gives me a great feeling afterward. The added bonus is Hannah having fun and handling the "meet and greet".
> 
> We are all praying for Hannah that her surgery goes well as expected.


Your right, the overnight stay will be tough, but I want to make sure they feel comfortable releasing her and not rush them. They are staffed with techs/drs for the emergency clinic overnight, so I know she'll be in good hands. 

I've been through some pretty rough things over the years, but this has been one of the hardest. I think without the previous experiences, I wouldn't have been ready for this. I try to find the positives in any situation, even if the only positive I find is that I understand the situation and recognize I need to do what I can to change it. 



goldy1 said:


> Dallas Gold -
> I have reached the acceptance phase (finally) with the people in my life who just don't get how we feel about our animal companions who are our FAMILY MEMBERS. Not second class citizens - which seem to be their feelings. Oh well, their loss. Sometimes I think I must have been adopted


Fortunately I got to acceptance pretty quickly, but honestly, if the "family" resemblance wasn't there, I'd think I was adopted too! I'm the oddball for most things in the family department.  You mentioned your mom before - thankfully, mine is very supportive.



GoldenMum said:


> Continued prayers to you and Hannah......it is their loss that they have never known the love for a pet that we have. I feel sorry for people that cannot fully love their pets!


Thank you - - I am honored to be loved by Hannah and to have the opportunity to learn from her. I know so many of you understand as well. 



*Laura* said:


> Candle lit for Hannah. Sounds like your vet has described a very optimistic scenario for a bad situation. ......We'll be thinking of Hannah on Tuesday


Thank you too - after speaking with him on Friday with a clearer head, I feel better too.


----------



## cgriffin

:wavey: Thank you for your long post!
Sounds like you guys had a great weekend. I can just imagine in my mind how Hannah got silly with the towel, .
I will be keeping sweet Hannah and you in my thoughts and wishing Hannah all the best for the surgery tomorrow! I am sure everything will turn out fine and go smoothly.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

There are so many people that made fun of me when they knew that I was doing chemo with Chance. Yes I spent 10,000 on him this year that I will continue paying just to have 8 more months, and I would pay another 10,000 if I could have him still here with me. Even his death, creamation, etc was expensive whereas people are like just burying him out back. You know what you want and what's best for you can Hannah. No one knew what was best for Chance, he told me when he had enough and I knew it. He wanted to stay with me forever but he couldn't do it anymore and I just knew. 

Wishing you guys the best!!! Have fun and enjoy all those smile moments


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> ....I can just imagine in my mind how Hannah got silly with the towel, .
> I will be keeping sweet Hannah and you in my thoughts and wishing Hannah all the best for the surgery tomorrow! I am sure everything will turn out fine and go smoothly.


Thank you so much  She LOVES playing "towel" - especially getting her legs and body twisted up in it so that she nearly falls over :doh: - - then she'll wrestle and bite at it until I get her untwisted and we start again 



Chance Benjamin said:


> There are so many people that made fun of me when they knew that I was doing chemo with Chance. Yes I spent 10,000 on him this year that I will continue paying just to have 8 more months, and I would pay another 10,000 if I could have him still here with me. Even his death, creamation, etc was expensive whereas people are like just burying him out back. You know what you want and what's best for you can Hannah. No one knew what was best for Chance, he told me when he had enough and I knew it. He wanted to stay with me forever but he couldn't do it anymore and I just knew.
> 
> Wishing you guys the best!!! Have fun and enjoy all those smile moments


I caught my breath when I saw you'd posted. Thank you for returning to the forum and checking in on my girl  I agree, I'll do whatever I can to keep her comfortable and enjoying life. You fought for Chance to have a good quality life for so long and I intend to do the same for my girl.

Even my *hard* neighbor has a soft spot for her. He asked if I'd bury her in the yard and I told him no that I wanted her cremated. He told me that he'd help me transport her if needed. I felt like I was watching the Grinch's heart grow 2 sizes - she'd made that much of an impact on him 

In the grand scheme of things, I know what's really important in life - enjoying each moment.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks for the smile you gave me with the images of Hannah and the towel.


----------



## goldy1

I'm reading your post and everyone else's with tears stinging my eyes (in a good way). We enrich each other when times are tough.

Thank you for the update. You were wise to keep very busy over the weekend. I laughed at your profit. But the cleaning out part is great. Ever since the Hoarding shows came on TV, I have sort of an urge to clean out and keep the house orderly, even the places no one sees. Just makes me feel good.

Sounds like you are ready for tomorrow. I have a very good feeling about it. We will pray for Hannah and send positive vibes her way.


----------



## dborgers

Sounds like a winning weekend all the way around  I wasn't making fun of your stuff, it just reminded me how my wife's yard sale-ing brings in more stuff than leaves out. LOL Oh, and thanks for mentioning 'multi-quote'. I didn't know it existed. Man, this site has so many cool features, doesn't it?

Glad you guys had such a nice weekend.  The image of Hannah playing with the towel brought a big smile


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah and you are in my prayers-praying for her surgery tomorrow!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I will be thinking of you and saying prayers for sweet Hannah tomorrow. Sending lots of hugs and good wishes your way.


----------



## PrincessDi

We will definitely be thinking about you and Hannah tomorrow. On my way to light a candle and saying prayers for strength for you both to over come this too! You will both be in the minds and hearts of many tomorrow!


----------



## HolDaisy

Wishing Hannah all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you! Sending her lots of hugs


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Hannah in our thoughts and prayers. Please give your sweet girl a big hug from us!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Wish you and sweet Hannah all the best, successful surgery and quick recovery. Sending countless prayers and positive vibes.


----------



## hubbub

I've been trying to sleep, but can't - Hannah meanwhile is sawing logs. Since it's staying dark longer in the mornings, she'll probably sleep until just before we go. If so, I'll avoid getting "the look" when I don't give her breakfast!

I'll update when I can. Thank you everyone - please know how much we appreciate you  :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> I've been trying to sleep, but can't - Hannah meanwhile is sawing logs. Since it's staying dark longer in the mornings, she'll probably sleep until just before we go. If so, I'll avoid getting "the look" when I don't give her breakfast!
> 
> I'll update when I can. Thank you everyone - please know how much we appreciate you  :crossfing


I'll be thinking of you two (and a couple of other forum dogs getting examined today) all day today. Please be careful driving and we'll take care of the prayers and positive wishes from our end.


----------



## dborgers

It's all going to go perfectly. Hope you can catch some Zzzzzzzzz's once you get there.

We'll be thinking about you and Hannah and sending good vibes


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



dborgers said:


> It's all going to go perfectly. Hope you can catch some Zzzzzzzzz's once you get there.
> 
> We'll be thinking about you and Hannah and sending good vibes


I agree with Danny. We are all praying for Hannah. As soon as she comes home, I bet you will be able to sleep!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you and Hannah today. Sending positive thoughts for a successful sugary!


----------



## cgriffin

Also thinking of you guys here in Tennessee!
Good luck, keeping all fingers and toes crossed!
Wishing sweet Hannah all the best, a smooth recovery from surgery and many many hugs!


----------



## *Laura*

Take care today Hubbub ....Will be thinking of you Hannah


----------



## Laurie

Thinking of you and Hannah today .... praying for a successful surgery!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope and pray you and Hannah are doing well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say that we're thinking of Hannah too and hope everything went well.


----------



## hubbub

*post surgery update*

Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts, prayers and support 

Hannah's surgery was delayed a couple of hours (due to a difficult surgery taking place before hers) and then took a bit longer than they anticipated. 

Overall the surgery went as well as we'd hoped. He was able to do the smaller procedure and she has internal stitches. He said the anal sac looked normal, but the anal gland (which I think means the duct) looked unusual, plus there were a few nodules moving off of the gland, so they removed those too. Everything will go to pathology and we'll move forward with further treatment from there.

I hope that she'll be able to go home tomorrow, but she'll be evaluated and monitored by the surgeon during the morning and a decision made by the early afternoon. They sometimes have to keep dogs up to three days, but I hope that won't be the case with her. For tonight, she'll be in a high level ICU with someone watching her all night. As of 5 pm, her hind end was still numb (she'd tried to get up, but was unable) and she's still pretty loopy. 

I'm still anxious, but glad that we've made it through this first step. I hope she and I can both get some rest tonight and we'll get even better news tomorrow. Thank you all again.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so glad she's out of the surgery and in ICU recovery. I bet you are extremely exhausted after a sleepless night and very long stressful day. Sending you both good wishes and positive thoughts. I hope she can come home with you tomorrow afternoon. I also hope you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts, prayers and support
> 
> Hannah's surgery was delayed a couple of hours (due to a difficult surgery taking place before hers) and then took a bit longer than they anticipated.
> 
> Overall the surgery went as well as we'd hoped. He was able to do the smaller procedure and she has internal stitches. He said the anal sac looked normal, but the anal gland (which I think means the duct) looked unusual, plus there were a few nodules moving off of the gland, so they removed those too. Everything will go to pathology and we'll move forward with further treatment from there.
> 
> I hope that she'll be able to go home tomorrow, but she'll be evaluated and monitored by the surgeon during the morning and a decision made by the early afternoon. They sometimes have to keep dogs up to three days, but I hope that won't be the case with her. For tonight, she'll be in a high level ICU with someone watching her all night. As of 5 pm, her hind end was still numb (she'd tried to get up, but was unable) and she's still pretty loopy.
> 
> I'm still anxious, but glad that we've made it through this first step. I hope she and I can both get some rest tonight and we'll get even better news tomorrow. Thank you all again.


SO glad that Hannah made it through the surgery and will pray that she gets to come home tomorrow!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update!
I am happy the surgery is behind Hannah and she got through it so well. 
I hope both of you have a restful night and that sweet Hannah can come home tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hannah's thread was the first one that I checked when I logged on tonight. I'm so glad to read that she did good. It's probably good that she can't feel her rear end tonight and she is still a bit loopy. Continuing to keep your sweet girl in our thoughts. Hope you're both able to get some rest!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh my goodness what a day you've had. I hope Hannah recovers nicely overnight so she can go home with you tomorrow. And I hope you get lots of sleep tonight. You'll need to be well rested to take care of your sweet girl


----------



## goldy1

So relieved to hear the good news! I am very familiar with the ICU at a vet teaching hospital. VERY comforting to know she is there. Hope you can get some much needed rest tonight.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for taking time to post in what must have been a wicked-hard day for you. It's so good to know that "our" Hannah is being watched over and that maybe you can rest tonight. I'm sure that she will demand a high level of service when she goes home with you. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Congrats on a successful surgery for Hannah. Hope you catch some solid Zzzzzz's tonight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy to read that everything went well. Hope you can have some rest too. Sending healing vibes and prayers for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying Hannah can come home to you today!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Karen519 said:


> Praying Hannah can come home to you today!!


Same here!


----------



## caseypooh

Me too, I'm happy to hear her surgery went well. I know you will feel better when she is home with you. I'm sending a big hug to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Miss Hannah doing today?


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on sweet Hannah.
Can she come home today?


----------



## hubbub

*Home at LAST!!*

I'm happy to report that Hannah was released today - Although I'm not sure if she or I were more excited to see the other. 

She was able to walk, albeit a bit unsteadily, this morning and managed to go to the bathroom too. I was ready to cry when the surgeon said he felt comfortable releasing her. I'm not sure when we'll head back - we're waiting on the pathology report and then the oncology team will make their official recommendations, so likely sometime in the next couple of weeks. 

The ride home was rough and LONG. She was very uncomfortable and I had to stop every 20-30 miles to get her out. I think due to the way she lays in the car, she was probably had all sorts of pulling sensations up in that area and was just generally painful. Each time we got out she insisted on trying to go to the bathroom - mostly without success. 

She's got a bit of a cough - as if she's trying to cough up phlegm, but I'm hopeful that it's due to the breathing tube. I'm going to let her sleep a bit, then I'll try to get some food in her. Then, I'm going to try to clean her up a bit more - her anal tone is still weak (I am hopeful that's due to the epidural and the anesthesia) and she's leaked a bit. 

All that being said - I'm grateful for the things that have gone well so far (surgery, spending only 1 night in the hospital) and can only hope that things continue to have the best possible outcome (anal tone improvement, more steady on her back legs, no problems with chemo).

No matter what, I know that every moment is truly a gift and also know that we have such immense support from our GRF friends around the world and from those in our life that truly get it. She is my heart and I believe there's more she needs to show me. 

Thank you all - I've said before, but each of you have an immense impact on us, whether you simply read our thread, comment, click the thanks button or light a candle - you've made this journey not quite as heavy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so happy you both are home, and will send you guys positive thoughts, vibes and prayers that she will regain anal strength and be in less pain. Hannah is so lucky to have you caring for her, fighting for her and being her protector. I hope you both rest well tonight.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so happy that you two are back together. No one can give Hannah the care she needs like you Hubbub. Thinking of you both


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad that Hannah got to go home with you. So often, if they are not critical, being at home is the best medicine for our fur babies. 

Wishing Hannah a speedy and uneventful recovery and both of you a restful night!


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so wonderful that Hannah is home with you again, where she gets the very best of care! 

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Welcome home  Hannah will recover and be 100% in no time at all. You're both such fighters. 

Really happy things went so well. Wishing you both restful sleep and complete recuperation.


----------



## goldy1

Hubbub, I am honored you have allowed us to read along while you and Hannah chronicle your incredibly inspiring life together. Like others have said - I also believe being home with you will speed her recovery. Make sure you take care of yourself as well. Loving healing thoughts coming Hannah's way


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  I totally agree that her being home will aid her recovery like nothing else. She's a little irritated that I won't let her wander around the house like she normally would, but until the anal tone improves, that's the way things will be.

After we got home, she slept soundly for several hours. I actually fixed her a small meal and had to wave it in front of her before she really woke up. She ate with gusto (always a good sign), but promptly returned to sleep for a few more hours. She woke up a few hours later and needed to go to the bathroom. After a quick pee, she was done and has basically been asleep since then, save for a quick drink of water around 2 am. 

I just checked her bed and so far, no more leaking (GREAT NEWS!); but, she's wide open. Last night after she peed, things were pulled together more - I think adding sleep to the combination of the anesthesia and epidural is making it more pronounced, but I'll worry about it until it resolves. 

Oh, I forgot to mention that on Tuesday, while waiting for the surgeon to come out after her surgery, the waiting room was sooooo quiet and I was so tired. They have a massive fish tank and I was sitting next to it watching the fish. I must have dozed off, because the next thing I knew, the tank had a smear on it that looked suspiciously like my face must have been resting against the glass - LOL!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope she closes up today, and she had no more leaking. 

That's funny about sleeping on the fish tank! I guess a lot of the specialist offices have those tanks because they are very relaxing to look at while waiting-- ours has one and while I've never fallen asleep, I've spent a lot of time gazing while waiting. Our first Golden Beau also loved to watch the fish there! Our Barkley tried to snap at them! :uhoh:

I hope today is a good one for you both!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> I'm happy to report that Hannah was released today - Although I'm not sure if she or I were more excited to see the other.
> 
> She was able to walk, albeit a bit unsteadily, this morning and managed to go to the bathroom too. I was ready to cry when the surgeon said he felt comfortable releasing her. I'm not sure when we'll head back - we're waiting on the pathology report and then the oncology team will make their official recommendations, so likely sometime in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> The ride home was rough and LONG. She was very uncomfortable and I had to stop every 20-30 miles to get her out. I think due to the way she lays in the car, she was probably had all sorts of pulling sensations up in that area and was just generally painful. Each time we got out she insisted on trying to go to the bathroom - mostly without success.
> 
> She's got a bit of a cough - as if she's trying to cough up phlegm, but I'm hopeful that it's due to the breathing tube. I'm going to let her sleep a bit, then I'll try to get some food in her. Then, I'm going to try to clean her up a bit more - her anal tone is still weak (I am hopeful that's due to the epidural and the anesthesia) and she's leaked a bit.
> 
> All that being said - I'm grateful for the things that have gone well so far (surgery, spending only 1 night in the hospital) and can only hope that things continue to have the best possible outcome (anal tone improvement, more steady on her back legs, no problems with chemo).
> 
> No matter what, I know that every moment is truly a gift and also know that we have such immense support from our GRF friends around the world and from those in our life that truly get it. She is my heart and I believe there's more she needs to show me.
> 
> Thank you all - I've said before, but each of you have an immense impact on us, whether you simply read our thread, comment, click the thanks button or light a candle - you've made this journey not quite as heavy.


So glad Hannah is home with her Mom and praying she recovers very quickly and easily!!
I've noticed when our dogs have had surgery, they have a cough afterwards, too, sometimes it lasts for quite awhile. I think the vet said it was from the breathing turbe!!


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy for you that you've got Hannah back home with you, I bet she's so happy to be home with her Mom too!

Praying for a speedy recovery for her now


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear your girl is home where she belongs! Continued prayers for a good path report, and full recovery....


----------



## caseypooh

You are a such a wonderful mom to Hannah, I'm so happy that she is home with you. Try and get some rest too if you can.


----------



## dborgers

Hope you're catching some Zzzz's too.

Does this face ring a bell?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Hannah and you, sending my prayers for full and speedy recovery.
This is a quote from the book I've read, it gives me strength to go on when times are hard.


*There is only one world, *
*the world pressing against you at this minute. *
*There is only one minute in which you are alive,*
*this minute here and now. *
*The only way to live is by accepting each minute as an unrepeatable miracle. *
Storm Jameson, Novelist, 1891-1986


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Hope you're catching some Zzzz's too.
> 
> Does this face ring a bell?


hahaha.....Danny you're funny. This will put a smile on Hubbub's face


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Hannah is home and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.

Cyber hugs and kisses being sent her way.


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy you both had a good night! I hope that everything will heal up nicely and that little Miss Hannah will be able to wander around soon. 
Too funny with the fish tank story, LOL, that really made me laugh!


----------



## hubbub

MY GOODNESS!!!! What a giggle that fish picture brought!! I was loud enough to startle someone using the copier  I think everyone else (GRF-ers) probably laughed too! Fortunately, it was just me in the waiting room, so the only likely witnesses were the fish. I've seen other dogs (mostly smaller dogs) watching the tank, but Hannah doesn't seem to notice it - she's too busy trying to make a break for the door!

Report - - Two (2) days post surgery:
She's had a few moments of muscle tone improvement (not normal though) back there during the day, but also a bit of draining/blood (from the wound). There's no real pattern to it. It's worrying me, but I'm trying to have patience. 

I found another site that had some graphic pictures of the muscle tone - but the information showed near normalcy after just over 3 weeks. I know she's done so well so far and she's just over 2 days out of surgery, but having this issue resolved will improve her mood so much. She's currently confined to one room (with a hard floor) and she's really unhappy with it. I wish I could remember how long it took for this issue to resolve with other surgeries. 

She's not as wobbly tonight, but still very sleepy. She doesn't seem to be in too much pain and is very interested in food. All things I am very grateful for. 

Thank you for continuing to think of us


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thinking of sweet Hannah and you, sending my prayers for full and speedy recovery.
> This is a quote from the book I've read, it gives me strength to go on when times are hard.
> 
> 
> *There is only one world, *
> *the world pressing against you at this minute. *
> *There is only one minute in which you are alive,*
> *this minute here and now. *
> *The only way to live is by accepting each minute as an unrepeatable miracle. *
> Storm Jameson, Novelist, 1891-1986


Thank you. I agree completely and try very hard to live my life this way. 

But, it's stated more eloquently than I've ever heard. I'm going to try to concentrate on it instead of getting more and more anxious about things.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to see that Hannah is doing better. Do you suppose she would tolerate a diaper? Would wearing one get her a bit more freedom without burdening you? Fecal incontinence is so hard to cope with, so I hope the problem goes away soon. Also hope that you are able to get some rest. Taking care of yourself is also taking care of Hannah.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that Hannah's surgery went well and that she is HOME! She has the best dog parent ever! Sending healing thoughts her way!


----------



## SandyK

I hope each day and each evening get better and better for you and Hannah!! My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think her impatience at her confinement shows she's ready to get back to normal, even if her hind end isn't quite there yet. I hope each day brings her more improvement in her anal tone. I think the first few days after the surgery are also the hardest for us as caretakers as we've been so worried about them before, and we are anxious for them to be back to 100% normal but we must wait for their bodies to heal completely. I remember how worried I was about both our dogs the first few days after their respective surgeries, praying that we didn't do something or allow the dog to do something that would impair the surgical results. I hope you get to spoil Hannah rotten this weekend and also take some time to spoil yourself with some of your favorite things!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for a wonderful day on the road of recovery. Hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying that Hannah and her Mom have a wonderful day and that she recovers quickly!


----------



## dborgers

Hannah's healing a little more every hour. I hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the comforting thoughts everyone  I know I'm being impatient and *willing* her body to heal faster - rationally, I know this, but fears creep into my mind and then my worries kick into overdrive. 

Hannah's doing better today - still no leaking overnight (meaning poop falling out), not as much drainage (from the incision) and the redness is a bit better. She's also walking a little more each day. 

Last night I gave her a bit more freedom in the house, but when she sats/laid down, I put a towel under her. However, while I'm at work and overnight, she's still staying in the kitchen. I thought about diapers, but since the incision is "loosely stitched" and it's right there, I worry about keeping the incision clean. She wasn't rx-ed any antibiotics, so it makes me more cautious. 

Our plans for the weekend are to relax some. Hannah is mostly happy she won't be having a bath! I have a couple of errands to run and some things to do around the house/yard that completing will make me feel better. Hannah sends tail wags to each of you!


----------



## dborgers

> Hannah is mostly happy she won't be having a bath!


She and Andy must be at _least_ kissin' cousins. So many similarities. I thought about you two in the wee hours this morning when the rain and thunder came for a couple hours. 

Hannah's incision is getting better all the time ...


----------



## cgriffin

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing so well and "no poop" falling out, lol. 

A bit odd about no antibiotics. I would have thought the incision being in that particular area, would be easily contaminated, therefore antibiotics would be a must.

Anyway, you are being a great mom and Hannah is such a lucky girl to have you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

cgriffin said:


> Glad to hear that Hannah is doing so well and "no poop" falling out, lol.
> 
> A bit odd about no antibiotics. I would have thought the incision being in that particular area, would be easily contaminated, therefore antibiotics would be a must.
> 
> Anyway, you are being a great mom and Hannah is such a lucky girl to have you!


I'm glad she's improving and hope she's even better tomorrow morning! 

I agree with Christa, it's odd they didn't prescribe antibiotics and I wonder if perhaps they made an oversight error? Toby got them for his cataract surgery BTW.


----------



## hubbub

I was also surprised at not being rx-ed antibiotics. I've asked at least 10 times about them and each time am told that they didn't think it was necessary. I'd decided that she must have had them via IV and that was why, but when reviewing her records today - nope, she didn't get them during surgery either. 

My instructions were to 1) watch for increased redness, swelling or pus, 2) use a sterile cloth to clean any drainage, blood or if needed after a poop and 3) keep her from bothering the area - either chewing/licking or scooting.

As it is, I'm checking on her rear all the time. A friend suggested I take daily pictures to monitor it objectively - - I never imagined I'd be having a conversation about taking pictures of my pup's bum!  

She's in good spirits tonight and we saw a few neighbors on our small walk which delighted her to no end.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad sweet Hannah is doing good, what a fighter. Sending healing vibes and prayers for a great weekend.
Thanks Hannah for tail wags, hugs back to you.


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

Did they perhaps not RX them out of fear they constipate Hannah, as they can do to people? Hannah's healing every day. Pretty soon, you'll fist pump at the sound of her pooting 

I PM'd you a video


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Did they perhaps not RX them out of fear they constipate Hannah, as they can do to people?...Pretty soon, you'll fist pump at the sound of her pooting


I don't think so. I asked about stool softeners, changing over to only canned food, etc and was told no to everything - although I have upped her canned food intake. 

The only thing I can really think of is that she had had a solid (soft but formed) poop before they released her, so they felt she was unlikely to have diarrhea. Honestly, I can't even see the incision - she has a small area of redness (from 3-6 o'clock) just at the opening and it's somewhere there, but not visible to me. BUT, I'm not getting out the magnifying glass to look - - - yet! :curtain:

On Thursday, two people stopped by to see her. She was sitting down on the carpet (we couldn't all stand in the kitchen and visit ) and let one rip - one of our visitors jumped up as if the entire room was about to be flooded with diarrhea LOL!  Fortunately there wasn't anything there :


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm laughing, thinking of the prospect of you posting day to day Hannah bum photos!  Thank goodness she has no embarrassment! It would definitely be a new one for GRF, but, on the other hand, it would be educational for others facing this surgery in the future.

Perhaps veterinarians don't want our pets to develop antibiotic resistance, just like we humans can when antibiotics are prescribed and not needed or indicated for the condition. 

Hope Hannah and you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## hubbub

Awww, I was hoping that would be the next photo contest theme  

Seriously though - Goodness no! I didn't intend to post Hannah's pictures - I was going to take them for my own reference LOL!!! I already had to sign off that they could take pictures of her rear for their future work. The surgeon jokingly told me they would use a black box to cover her eyes and protect her from embarrassment or from being recognized 

I will find the website that showed the changes in anal tone and provide the link on the anal sacculectomy thread where I posted the other links, though.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so glad that Hannah is recovering nicely. Only a REAL DOG Lover would read posts about rear ends and poops with such enthusiam!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Awww, I was hoping that would be the next photo contest theme
> 
> Seriously though - Goodness no! I didn't intend to post Hannah's pictures - I was going to take them for my own reference LOL!!! I already had to sign off that they could take pictures of her rear for their future work. The surgeon jokingly told me they would use a black box to cover her eyes and protect her from embarrassment or from being recognized
> 
> I will find the website that showed the changes in anal tone and provide the link on the anal sacculectomy thread where I posted the other links, though.


Ha Ha!!  I kinda figured you were joking about the photos, but you had me with making it the next photo contest theme!! :uhoh: I wonder if this month's winner will be willing?? I've got to do this (bear with me):
:worthless

Glad her surgeon is concerned with Hannah's modesty. 

I'll appreciate the link (for educational purposes of course :doh.


----------



## hubbub

Well, I goofed and forgot to give Hannah her pain meds this morning  I remembered it while running errands and hurried home to check on her. I think the pain was causing the muscle to relax because she'd leaked some, plus her muscle tone is more lax than it was this morning. I'm so mad at myself and hope that it doesn't set her back too much. She's sleeping now and I know resting will help her too. 



Karen519 said:


> I am so glad that Hannah is recovering nicely. Only a REAL DOG Lover would read posts about rear ends and poops with such enthusiam!!


Thanks Karen - I absolutely agree 



Dallas Gold said:


> I've got to do this (bear with me):
> :worthless
> 
> I'll appreciate the link (for educational purposes of course :doh.


I'm always hoping I can use that "smilie" - whenever I find a thread where it's appropriate, someone else has beaten me to it.

Below is the link I mentioned. The dog shown has a double sacculectomy. You have to scroll down for pictures, but be aware they are GRAPHIC. I think what's good about it is that you can see the changes in the inner and outer muscle tone as Kirby progresses. Because I know you all want to know, Hannah's a bit better than day 10. 

Here's the "educational" link:
Kirby's Anal Sac Disease Diary & Pictorial - Graphic


----------



## GoldensGirl

Remember to be gentle with yourself. You know Hannah forgives you for being human. Can't tell you how many times I have forgotten a med. My BF and I set reminders in our phones and laptops and then click the "remind me again" button as needed, knowing memory is not our strong suite.


----------



## dborgers

> and let one rip - one of our visitors jumped up as if the entire room was about to be flooded with diarrhea LOL!


A very positive sign!!


> The surgeon jokingly told me they would use a black box to cover her eyes and protect her from embarrassment or from being recognized


LOL!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub I'm glad to read that Hannah is doing well. Keep up the good work Hannah


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Remember to be gentle with yourself. You know Hannah forgives you for being human. Can't tell you how many times I have forgotten a med. *My BF and I set reminders in our phones and laptops and then click the "remind me again" button as needed, knowing memory is not our strong suite.*


Yet another reason why having a phone and/or letting my computer "work for me" would be a great idea  

I wouldn't have been as irritated with myself if I hadn't forgotten her lunch dose yesterday. :doh: My mind was all over the place this morning - I ran errands without my list, but fortunately nothing of great consequence was missed during the running around town.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the link. Ouch, poor dog and poor Hannah. It's a wonder the stitches don't get dirty. Glad Hannah is at Day 10 photo wise--that's good. 

I agree- give yourself a break- you've been under a ton of strain with this surgery so it's bound to happen. Thank goodness for Google calendar after Toby's eye surgery. Toby has meds that need to be administered once a week, and another one once every 2 weeks, along with his twice daily eye drops. He reminds me when it's time to get his drops (he gets treats at that time), but Dr. Google never fails to let me know it's time for the other meds. I even put his HW and flea/tick day (the 1st) on there because sometimes I don't remember it's a new month.  I went to the grocery store yesterday and forgot to pick up half the stuff I needed, so today I put my list on a handy little app called Evernote and got it all.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hooray that Hannah's doing well. My angel pup Cody had both anal glands removed by my old vet back in 1993 because he had chronic infections. I didn't know enough to try switching foods and antibiotics weren't taking care of the problem. Surgery was a breeze and he never had a moment's incontinence. Fingers crossed that Hannah continues to heal and feel well, enjoying her visits with the neighbors!


----------



## goldy1

So very happy to hear that Hannah is doing well. You and Hannah are inspiring and I continue to pray for a great outcome.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Hannah is doing well


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy to read those good updates. Sending good vibes and hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Somehow I neglected to mention on Saturday that Hannah had leaked while I was running errands - it weighed heavily on me and doubts were fresh in my mind again. She was very lethargic yesterday, but at dusk wanted to walk with some neighbors and walked a half mile, but she crashed for the night when we got back home. 

I spoke with the surgeon today and the mass was confirmed as a carcinoma and the margins were not clean/adequate. If I understood him correctly, it was confined to the duct and was not in the sac, but I could be wrong about that. Although if this is true, I'm not sure if it's still anal sac adenocarcinoma or something different. I guess the "official" diagnosis is not as important as what to do next. 

Our next appt will be with someone from the oncology team (as opposed to the surgeons). I have a number of questions still, but anticipate that she'll have her first round of chemo then. 

Overall she's doing well. Yes, things are tightening up even more back there - but, I'm still checking regularly :

Thank you all for continuing to remember us.


----------



## *Laura*

We are thinking of sweet Hannah and continue to send positive thoughts for a good recovery. Glad to hear things are tightening up.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry you got the cancer diagnosis and sorry they didn't get clean margins. Sigh. I'm glad she is tightening up down there. 

When is your appointment with the oncologist? 

I'm happy she felt like walking a little bit- that is sure to lift both of your spirits. I hope you both have a good day today.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So sorry for the diagnosis, but so glad Hannah felt like going for a walk.
You both are in my prayers!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update. 
I am sorry the margins were not clear, but I am sure this is a very hard area to cut around in and try to get as much as possible. 

I am glad that things are starting to tighten up. 

Good luck with the oncologist appointment. Hang in there, both of you, one day at a time. 

Wishing Hannah and you a beautiful day!


----------



## dborgers

This is all going to turn out alright


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Sorry that you got the C diagnosis. Praying that sweet Hannah continues to improve and has lots more time with you!


----------



## SandyK

Continued thoughts and prayers for you and Hannah. When do you see oncologist?


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Praying for Hannah and you!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah and you are strong. You both have gotten through so much together. You both can get through this too. My thoughts go out to you for your appointment. What kind of chemo is she starting? Is is metronomic chemotherapy or palladia?


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> This is all going to turn out alright


Yep. Hannah has you and you have Hannah. All will be right with the world. 

We HATE the Big C, but we know it has met its match in the two of you.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love, hugs and prayers for sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  

Hannah's done better over the last day or so. We've had no leaks since Saturday, so I allowed her free run of the house overnight and for a few hours today. She thrives on habit and immediately went to her favorite sleeping spot (by the front window, next to one of her beds) and took a nap. She's sleeping very deeply and I catch myself watching for her chest to rise (at least it's a new area of her body to watch ). But, she's had her spark back at times, which is what we all want to see with our loved ones. 

Our next appt is on Monday - 13 days post surgery. I believe they will go over everything again, officially recommend 1) radiation (which I will decline), 2) traditional chemo (carboplatin from my understanding), 3) metronomic chemotherapy, or 4) releasing her from the oncology program and doing nothing. The current plan is to have a round of chemo and see how she does. 

The surgeon though they chemo route would involve 4-6 rounds of chemo and then a recommendation to follow up with metronomic chemotherapy. I also want to know the growth rate of the tumor, more information about the margins and what the followup schedule will be. Thankfully, I'll have the weekend to go over things again and have a clearer head when going over her plan.


----------



## dborgers

Put a smile on my face thinking about Hannah back to a routine she's comfortable with, and leakage free! Yeah! 

What exactly is 'Metronomic Chemotherapy'?

(I'm up because we had rain/thunder)


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah and you and glad she has been leak free.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hugs to both of you and I'm glad Hannah is getting more of her normal routine back. 

Danny, metronomic chemotherapy is oral chemotherapy pills given daily at home. 
We never got that far with our Barkley as he passed away around the time we had planned to start it. For his cancer (hemangio), the chemicals used in it were to be shipped by a New York supplier to a compounding pharmacy close to my house.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update! I am so happy to hear that Hannah is doing so well! Yay!!!!!
Wishing you a care free day, full of golden smiles, tail wags, belly rubs (for Hannah  lol ) and lots and lots of beautiful moments!


----------



## goldy1

It's good to hear that some of the old familiar routine can once again be enjoyed by Hannah. I have a picture of her in my mind's eye of Hannah curling back up in her favorite spot by the window to sleep.

Keep good thoughts for Monday and enjoy the days together as hopefully each day gets better and better for you two.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah demanded freedom this morning  When I was leaving for work, she flattened herself like a pancake on the floor in front of the window - no promise of a treat would sway her. That's my girl 



dborgers said:


> (I'm up because we had rain/thunder)


So were we - from the first rumble until about 4 am :uhoh:



Dallas Gold said:


> Danny, metronomic chemotherapy is oral chemotherapy pills given daily at home. We never got that far with our Barkley as he passed away around the time we had planned to start it. For his cancer (hemangio), the chemicals used in it were to be shipped by a New York supplier to a compounding pharmacy close to my house.


Thanks for explaining it  My understanding is that it's how chemo is often given to children because the lower dose over a longer period of time is easier for the body to handle. Other than that, really all I know is that I'd have to wear gloves while handling it and that it needs to be shoved ALL the way back in the throat and not bitten. I'm not sure which one they'll suggest, but a while ago I heard someone in the waiting room price checking between the school, Sam's Club and Costco for theirs, so we'll see. 



cgriffin said:


> belly rubs (for Hannah  lol )


Thanks for clarifying!  LOL!


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Hannah demanded freedom this morning  When I was leaving for work, she flattened herself like a pancake on the floor in front of the window - no promise of a treat would sway her. That's my girl
> 
> 
> 
> So were we - from the first rumble until about 4 am :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining it  My understanding is that it's how chemo is often given to children because the lower dose over a longer period of time is easier for the body to handle. Other than that, really all I know is that I'd have to wear gloves while handling it and that it needs to be shoved ALL the way back in the throat and not bitten. I'm not sure which one they'll suggest, but a while ago I heard someone in the waiting room price checking between the school, Sam's Club and Costco for theirs, so we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!  LOL!


That would be great if you can get it from Costco or Sams-- I think we were forced to go with compounding it due to the drug and the fact Barkley was only 54 lbs and the dosing wouldn't work for him otherwise. I remember getting the instructions about the disposable gloves, and bought them anticipating it, but it wasn't to be . 

I'm glad Hannah is asserting her will! That's a good sign! Stubborn can be good in recovery!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read that Hannah has had no leaks! She must love being able to run free again! Penny also sleeps really deeply, I think it happens when they are on all of that medication and are sick. I totally, agree, it warms my heart when I see them getting their spark’s back. 
I know exactly how you feel going into your appointment. I have been through it before, and it is very nerve wrenching. I didn’t want to make any regrets later. Just remember to make your decision around what you think you and Hannah can tolerate. I am glad you have the weekend to think about it. My thoughts will be with you on Monday.


----------



## coppers-mom

hubbub said:


> Hannah demanded freedom this morning  When I was leaving for work, _she flattened herself like a pancake on the floor in front of the window_ - no promise of a treat would sway her. That's my girl


What a lovely picture that paints in my mind.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## *Laura*

haha..Hannah's a smart girl....she's caught on to you and she knows where she wants to lay her head...you can't pull one over on that little girl LOL hugs to Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Hannah!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nice update, hugs to Hannah.


----------



## dborgers

That's the spirit, Hannah 

Hubbub, you may not find it that hard giving chemo pills daily. I put about a tablespoon of peanut butter on the end of my left index finger and smush the pills into that. When he gets 6 CeeNU pills every three weeks, I split it up into 3 bites. The peanut butter makes it like a little ball when it hits their mouths, and no problemo getting it down. Andy smells it, opens wide, and the whole thing slides down his throat while he licks remnants of peanut butter off of my finger. 

I'm sure you know all the pill giving tricks, but IMO you really don't have to do anything special giving the chemo drugs. As far as gloves go, I did them at first. Now I just wash my hands and dry them thoroughly before and wash again immediately afterwards. Never seen any pill residue on my fingers in any event.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah sounds like a girl that will get her own way!
Way to go Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

When I posted last, things were going pretty well, but when I got home Thursday night a new problem had come up. 

Hannah had the urgency to go to the bathroom repeatedly, so I assumed she'd developed another UTI. She tried to go more than 40 times over a 5 hour period. It was different because occasionally she would try to poop instead of urinate. There was visible/diluted blood left on her fur (from her urine) nearly every time she dribbled. I spoke with our vet who suggested I call the teaching hospital (since we'd be there in a few days) to see if they wanted me to go ahead and start a culture here on Friday or if they wanted to do it. She finally settled down and went to sleep after about 5 hours and then I had a mini-meltdown. I stayed up during the night to check on her and try to get her to go out again, but she wasn't interested. 

Friday her symptoms were almost totally gone. Now I'm concerned she was actually passing a stone (or more than one). Doesn't she already have enough going on?   Anal sac adenocarcinoma causes hypercalcemia which can also cause stones, but I'm struggling to believe that her numbers have spiked in 2 weeks?? The teaching hospital is going to recheck everything today in addition to covering my questions and probably the first round of chemo. We're both tired, but fighting (and living). However, I am grateful that she was only in distress for a few hours and not the entire weekend. My girl even played pretty hard for a bit on Saturday which was a wonderful sight to see. 

We'll be leaving shortly, but I'll post when we get back home. Thank you for remembering us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, I was hoping to read a good update and I'm so very sorry Hannah has this new complication. I totally understand how stressful this must be for you and I'd be melting down as well. I hope you can get some answers today on what's happening--and I hope and pray it is good news. (((HUGS)))


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am so sorry, one thing after another! I am glad that Hannah improved over the weekend. 
Sending postivie vibes your way, keeping you guys in my thoughts!
Good luck today!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> When I posted last, things were going pretty well, but when I got home Thursday night a new problem had come up.
> 
> Hannah had the urgency to go to the bathroom repeatedly, so I assumed she'd developed another UTI. She tried to go more than 40 times over a 5 hour period. It was different because occasionally she would try to poop instead of urinate. There was visible/diluted blood left on her fur (from her urine) nearly every time she dribbled. I spoke with our vet who suggested I call the teaching hospital (since we'd be there in a few days) to see if they wanted me to go ahead and start a culture here on Friday or if they wanted to do it. She finally settled down and went to sleep after about 5 hours and then I had a mini-meltdown. I stayed up during the night to check on her and try to get her to go out again, but she wasn't interested.
> 
> Friday her symptoms were almost totally gone. Now I'm concerned she was actually passing a stone (or more than one). Doesn't she already have enough going on?   Anal sac adenocarcinoma causes hypercalcemia which can also cause stones, but I'm struggling to believe that her numbers have spiked in 2 weeks?? The teaching hospital is going to recheck everything today in addition to covering my questions and probably the first round of chemo. We're both tired, but fighting (and living). However, I am grateful that she was only in distress for a few hours and not the entire weekend. My girl even played pretty hard for a bit on Saturday which was a wonderful sight to see.
> 
> We'll be leaving shortly, but I'll post when we get back home. Thank you for remembering us.


It sort of does sound like a kidney stone! You both have been through so much. Praying for Hannah and her vet appointment!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a nightmare! Poor you and Hannah; I am happy to read that the urgency to pee stopped finally. I can defiantly understand how you could not sleep well at all. That must be so frustrating trying to figure out what is going on with her. Hopefully you will get answers today. 
I will check in later to see how your appointment went. I have been thinking of you two all day.
I am so happy to read she had a wonderful time playing! : )


----------



## PrincessDi

I know that you and Hannah must both be worn out! Praying that she doesn't have Kidney Stones or UTI. I'm so sorry that it's been such a rough roller coaster for you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Hannah got on okay at the vets. You and her really have been through it haven't you, you both must be totally exhausted. Hannah couldn't have a better Mom in the entire world!

I'm so glad to hear that she had a little play at the weekend though. Hope to hear an update soon, we're thinking of you!


----------



## *Laura*

Poor Hannah and you. Looking forward to your next update and hoping that the vet can get to the bottom of Hannah's problem. I'm glad that she improved over the weekend.


----------



## hubbub

Short version  - Essentially, everything is on hold until the possible UTI is resolved. *IF* she has a UTI and were to receive chemo (which suppressed the immune system), it's possible that whatever bacteria is involved in the UTI could cause her to go septic. Obviously, that's not what I'd like and given her history, a *rescue* antibiotic might be hard to come by. 

Longer version  - The vets today were concerned about the possibility of a UTI, particularly because she had the resistant one a few weeks ago. They pulled urine from her bladder via cystocentesis to eliminate any chance of contamination. 

Now I'm just waiting for the culture - after talking we added a urinalysis and a CPR test in addition to the culture. Although it's not likely that they will find a stone, one test will reveal the calcium levels. I hope between all of them we'll have some answers by the end of the week.

Otherwise they thought she looked great  The surgeon rechecked her and is very pleased. Also, I received a copy of the pathology report which stated that the cancerous cells extended to the surgical margin. The anal sac mass was 1 cm and the secondary mass was listed as 2 mm. We went over my questions which settled some things for me. 

Because the margins were not clean, they recommend radiation as a first line of attack. However, radiation is not an option, so their next recommendation is traditional chemotherapy (in this case Carboplatin). It would be given roughly every 3 weeks for 6 treatments. Normally, they "stage" the cancer (looking for evidence of spread) at the midpoint of her chemo treatments and again at the end. This would involve chest x-rays and the abdominal ultrasound. Because of the delay in receiving the chemotherapy treatment, they recommend re-staging her after the 2nd treatment (about 3 months post surgery) and then again at the end. 

Given the delay in starting chemo, more concerns came to light. If she needs to be infection/bacteria free - that includes skin infections from her allergies. The Dr said she'd have to be evaluated each time to see if she *could* receive treatment or if it would have to be delayed until her infections are resolved. In essence, her treatments could be *many* weeks apart and an unresolved skin infection could cause sepsis. 

Of course, Hannah was a total delight today  Wellllll, aside from flattening herself on the floor and refusing to move when the student took her back.  Even though they had left the exam room and gone through another door, I could hear the student talking to her sweetly for a few minutes before she was able to get Hannah up and moving again. 

Fingers crossed that we get some answers quickly and, if needed, can get her started on medications and clear things up! 

Thank you for you kind words and support! A few days has given me perspective and breathing room. I'm trying to follow Hannah's example of LIVING each day, each moment, each breath - I know it's what she wants me to do. Although, sometimes it's easier said than done; but, seeing Hannah bounce back over and over again is more than enough encouragement for me


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Short version  - Essentially, everything is on hold until the possible UTI is resolved. *IF* she has a UTI and were to receive chemo (which suppressed the immune system), it's possible that whatever bacteria is involved in the UTI could cause her to go septic. Obviously, that's not what I'd like and given her history, a *rescue* antibiotic might be hard to come by.
> 
> Longer version  - The vets today were concerned about the possibility of a UTI, particularly because she had the resistant one a few weeks ago. They pulled urine from her bladder via cystocentesis to eliminate any chance of contamination.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the culture - after talking we added a urinalysis and a CPR test in addition to the culture. Although it's not likely that they will find a stone, one test will reveal the calcium levels. I hope between all of them we'll have some answers by the end of the week.
> 
> Otherwise they thought she looked great  The surgeon rechecked her and is very pleased. Also, I received a copy of the pathology report which stated that the cancerous cells extended to the surgical margin. The anal sac mass was 1 cm and the secondary mass was listed as 2 mm. We went over my questions which settled some things for me.
> 
> Because the margins were not clean, they recommend radiation as a first line of attack. However, radiation is not an option, so their next recommendation is traditional chemotherapy (in this case Carboplatin). It would be given roughly every 3 weeks for 6 treatments. Normally, they "stage" the cancer (looking for evidence of spread) at the midpoint of her chemo treatments and again at the end. This would involve chest x-rays and the abdominal ultrasound. Because of the delay in receiving the chemotherapy treatment, they recommend re-staging her after the 2nd treatment (about 3 months post surgery) and then again at the end.
> 
> Given the delay in starting chemo, more concerns came to light. If she needs to be infection/bacteria free - that includes skin infections from her allergies. The Dr said she'd have to be evaluated each time to see if she *could* receive treatment or if it would have to be delayed until her infections are resolved. In essence, her treatments could be *many* weeks apart and an unresolved skin infection could cause sepsis.
> 
> Of course, Hannah was a total delight today  Wellllll, aside from flattening herself on the floor and refusing to move when the student took her back.  Even though they had left the exam room and gone through another door, I could hear the student talking to her sweetly for a few minutes before she was able to get Hannah up and moving again.
> 
> *Fingers crossed that we get some answers quickly and, if needed, can get her started on medications and clear things up!
> 
> Thank you for you kind words and support! A few days has given me perspective and breathing room. I'm trying to follow Hannah's example of LIVING each day, each moment, each breath - I know it's what she wants me to do. Although, sometimes it's easier said than done; but, seeing Hannah bounce back over and over again is more than enough encouragement for me *




Praying for Hannah and you-One Day at a Time!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Hannah had a good time at the vet hospital even if she did not really want to be there and did not want to leave her mom's side,lol.
I hope that they can get to the bottom of the UTI problem soon and that sweet Hannah can start getting the meds for it and start feeling better. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for Hannah girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll be praying for you guys as well, especially for good news. Hannah's care is complicated, but she has the absolute best person in the world to guide her through it--you! Stay strong--we've got your back with prayers and good wishes.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers. Hannah has such an amazing Mommy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hannah is a fighter so is her mom too. Sending many, many prayers and hugs.


----------



## dborgers

> seeing Hannah bounce back over and over again is more than enough encouragement for me


There is much faith to be found in that. The "Faith Bank", where we make deposits when things go well that could have gone either way, is available for withdrawals when the future is uncertain. 

I've never heard of a dog dying of stress related causes like people do.  They don't worry about what has not happened yet. Reflecting on the past and the many things that have turned out OK is rich ground to find faith for the future. You're doing a great job as mom. Hannah is loved, catered to, well fed, and very comfortable. You're giving her everything she needs, and everything you can. Don't stress too much ... if possible. You're doing a terrific job as mom.


----------



## HolDaisy

You really are doing such a wonderful job. Will be keeping Hannah in my thoughts and prayers and hope you get some good news soon!


----------



## PrincessDi

Hoping that Hannah had a good day today and tomorrow!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending good vibes and prayers for sweet Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah!


----------



## goldy1

Wow. You and Hannah continue to be served up a full plate of issues to deal with. On the positive side, your vet team sounds very thorough, knowledgeable, and cautious. I would feel very good working with a team of this caliber.

I will say it again, you and Hannah are an inspiration. I am praying for good news in your future posts.

BTW, have you read the book "Unbroken" by Laura Hillenbrand? I am reading it now and highly recommend it. 
Laura Hillenbrand: Author of Unbroken and Seabiscuit


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for continued strength!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping Hannah is o.k.


----------



## Lucky Penny

hubbub said:


> I'm trying to follow Hannah's example of LIVING each day, each moment, each breath - I know it's what she wants me to do. Although, sometimes it's easier said than done; but, seeing Hannah bounce back over and over again is more than enough encouragement for me


I love this. Penny has taught me this as well. It is so hard for us humans to do this, but when we do, life seems a bit better each mimute. It sounds like you are overloaded with everything with Hannah. Try and take that time each day to yourselfs to enjoy those minutes together. Thoughts for you both.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping sweet Hannah and her mom in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah and Penny*

I am praying for both Hannah and Penny and their wonderful Moms!!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub. Thinking of you and your precious Ella


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for sweet Hannah, hope you have a great weekend ahead.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope sweet Hannah and you are having a great weekend!


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah. I hope you are enjoying the weekend!!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hubbub. 

Hannah must certainly be enjoying the nice cooooooool weather. 

Wishing you both a laid back Sunday


----------



## hubbub

Last week really threw me. I was anticipating things moving along and was mentally prepared, but the delay and further questions raised old doubts, brought new ones to mind and really put me off track. The reality of everything is a bit more stark and I'm having a difficult time focusing on *this moment* of her care. I'm sure so many of you in similar situations know what I mean, but things are fine one moment and the next, I'm worried/calculating/researching/fretting/questioning the same things I've been thinking about since day one. 

I was able to speak with one of the oncology residents who clarified some things from my last visit. If not for the fact that Hannah had just had the antibiotic resistant infection, they would have gone ahead and given her the first round of chemo and sent her home with an antibiotic. Also, since her skin has been much better over the last few months, they don't consider the skin infection that much of an issue and don't anticipate it causing a delay in treatment. 

But aside from all that - Hannah's doing really well.  She's been eager to play inside and happy to go outside and to take things in (walking only when she wants to - of course). I couldn't ask anything more from her  And yes, Danny, I think the cooler weather has improved her mood even more (plus not having a bath this week)!

Fortunately her UTI was sensitive to a number of different antibiotics and she was able to start Clavamox on Thursday. She'll be on it for 4 weeks total. The current plan is for her to get round 1 of chemo after being on it a week (and they will culture her urine at the same time), then she will have just completed it when round 2 of chemo is due (and again they will culture her urine). 

I must make her chemo appt tomorrow. I'm hopeful that my mind will clear and the doubts will go away. I just want to keep her life full of happiness and quality and hope the things I can do and decisions I make will give her that. She's come so far in the last year and her quality has improved so much - I want more of it for her. 

Thank you for continuing to be here with us and walk this road.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You both are doing great. So many of us would not be able to deal with all issues you have. Sometimes I have to read your posts twice, so many things you have to take care of. But I know just one look at your happy girl and her presence pays it all back.
Keeping you and sweet Hannah in my prayers all time. Hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I've been in what I call that brain fog, when everything is so murky in your mind you can't focus to gain clarity, and I'm praying that you will find your place back to mental focus and living in the moment again. I think what you are experiencing is normal, but it's not *fun* dealing with it. Reading your update brought back those feelings of confusion and distress I felt when we were dealing with Barkley's cancer. My head was swirling one way and the rest of my body and life the other. I'm glad you were able to speak with an oncologist, get the antibiotic started and get the game plan together. Hopefully this week you will start to feel things are back on track. 

Sending Hannah and you lots of love, good wishes, prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to have you back with us and to hear that Hannah is still fighting. As long as she does, you'll find a way to take each step as it comes. That's the trick, really. One step at a time. It's like charting a course for a boat. You know the starting and end points, but if you try to plot every move on the route, you soon realize that it's impossible because there are just too many variables and slight adjustments have to be made almost continuously. It takes a while before you realize that you will make the right adjustments when they are needed and you can't enjoy the trip if you try to plan every detail in advance.

Trust yourself and try to relax in the moment. I know that's hard, especially for those of us who want to control things and know things in advance. But there is much joy in accepting the moments they come and much craziness in the alternative.

Wishing you peace and joy,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah's Mom*



GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to have you back with us and to hear that Hannah is still fighting. As long as she does, you'll find a way to take each step as it comes. That's the trick, really. One step at a time. It's like charting a course for a boat. You know the starting and end points, but if you try to plot every move on the route, you soon realize that it's impossible because there are just too many variables and slight adjustments have to be made almost continuously. It takes a while before you realize that you will make the right adjustments when they are needed and you can't enjoy the trip if you try to plan every detail in advance.
> 
> Trust yourself and try to relax in the moment. I know that's hard, especially for those of us who want to control things and know things in advance. But there is much joy in accepting the moments they come and much craziness in the alternative.
> 
> Wishing you peace and joy,
> Lucy


Dear Hannah's Mom:

I diddo what Lucy said above. You are doing great. Hugs and kisses to Hannah!
Praying for her and you!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all. I appreciate your support. There are other things playing into it - things I have minimal/no control over. I've spent the last week trying to "control" what I can by prioritizing the non Hannah things and just enjoying Hannah. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> ...Sometimes I have to read your posts twice, so many things you have to take care of...


I have to read them more than once too - even then I can see that they are sort of mixed up in places. And yes, seeing her joy makes it all worth it. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I've been in what I call that brain fog, when everything is so murky in your mind you can't focus to gain clarity, and I'm praying that you will find your place back to mental focus and living in the moment again. I think what you are experiencing is normal, but it's not *fun* dealing with it. Reading your update brought back those feelings of confusion and distress I felt when we were dealing with Barkley's cancer. My head was swirling one way and the rest of my body and life the other...


Brain fog - yes, the right term that was lost in my own brain fog.  Thank you for reminding me it's normal. It's frustrating to me that things aren't more cut and dry (results wise) for her, but even if it was 99% I'm sure I'd find a way to fret about the 1%. Daily, I remind myself that I have her best interests at heart. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to have you back with us and to hear that Hannah is still fighting. As long as she does, you'll find a way to take each step as it comes. That's the trick, really. One step at a time. It's like charting a course for a boat. You know the starting and end points, but if you try to plot every move on the route, you soon realize that it's impossible because there are just too many variables and slight adjustments have to be made almost continuously. It takes a while before you realize that you will make the right adjustments when they are needed and you can't enjoy the trip if you try to plan every detail in advance.
> 
> Trust yourself and try to relax in the moment. I know that's hard, especially for those of us who want to control things and know things in advance. But there is much joy in accepting the moments they come and much craziness in the alternative.


Hmmm - I think I'm thinking of the "decision" as the destination (which is causing more confusion), where REALLY the destination is quality of life. 

For the most part, I'm really a "go with the flow" sort of person. I often get so bogged down in the details that it puts action off. Until all of this started, I had no idea how much I want to control things. Of course, I like things my way - but didn't realize how much.  I'm sure it's a matter of reacting to the mundane vs serious, but it's another lesson she needed to teach me. 



Karen519 said:


> ...I diddo what Lucy said above. You are doing great. Hugs and kisses to Hannah! Praying for her and you!


Thanks Karen - hugs and kisses distributed


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad to read that Hannah had a great weekend and is happy!
I understand about the brain fog and the decisions and doubting decisions made and thinking everything over and over and over. I think all of us have been there!
You are a great mom to Hannah and I know you will make the right decisions for her!
Sending only positive vibes your way! Enjoy your lil' girl!
Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Hannah. It really is such a rollercoaster when they're not well, and you have had so many issues to deal with. Everyone is right though. just take it step by step. You're a great Mom to Hannah and she couldn't have anyone better caring for her. Sending her big hugs!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah is a lucky girl to have you as her mom. You two have a very special bond.


----------



## coppers-mom

"Daily, I remind myself that I have her best interests at heart."

It is so very obvious you have her best interests at heart. I hope you two get a break and have some peaceful, joyful time together.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah's OK, and you're doing a great job  Goldens are wonderful teachers.


----------



## goldy1

So good to hear that Hannah is in good spirits.

When I am having a day that feels overwhelming, I will write down (just a quick list) what absolutely must be done that day. I'm always surprised when I look at what "must" be done, how short the list is. Then I feel better.

Eventually, sometimes when you least expect it, you will have one of thoe energetic days where you can catch up.

I know this is simplifying things unrealistically, but it's the way I trick myself into thinking I have some free time when I really don't. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in on you guys, hoping you didn't get buried in an avalanche of snow courtesy of Sandy.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hugs and prayers for Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

(If this post seems convoluted, it's due to a lack of sleep  - I imagine reading this later and wondering what I was thinking!) 

I've had a busy week with work and trying to get Hannah's chemo appt scheduled. We've just gotten back home from a very full day at the hospital. Because it's been almost 2 months since Hannah's ultrasound and x-rays, they wanted to repeat them today to have an official "pre-chemo" baseline. My understanding was that things are unchanged, but, after reading the discharge report again, there are some things noted that aren't in our other reports, BUT, I'm going to wait until I've rested my eyes a bit to reread things, take notes and call for clarification. : 

She had her first round of Carboplatin today. We'll have a CBC run at the 1 and 2 week marks to check her levels. So far, so good. Our only problem was the Cerenia injection was very painful for her. They were expecting it and had her restrained, but it was clear it hurt.

I'll be watching her condition closely over the next few weeks, one step at a time (one day at a time), to make sure her quality of life is the best it can be.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending many, many prayers for sweet Hannah. I wish you all the best, I hope for the best. Reading your last report I hurt with Hannah too. On my way to light a candle.


----------



## goldy1

You're wise not to try to understand the report details until you've had a good night's sleep. I felt so bad that Hannah had to have such painful injection. That's the hard part for you too. Hannah sounds like a very forgiving angel and has probably moved past it a lot faster than I would.

Take care and know a lot of people are saying prayers for Hannah tonight.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending lots of positive thoughts that the chemo will get in there and attack those bad cancer cells, and help make Hannah feel better.


----------



## dborgers

Our vet told us the Cerenia shots sting like the dickens. Next time you can start her orally before the chemo, and that'll take care of no more shots. Have you asked them about perhaps beginning Denamarin? It's the antioxidant/liver enzyme that helps with liver function during chemo.

Hope you grab some ZZZZzzzz's. Hannah's going to be OK.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you guys positive thoughts and wishes. Hope you got some rest!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> (If this post seems convoluted, it's due to a lack of sleep  - I imagine reading this later and wondering what I was thinking!)
> 
> I've had a busy week with work and trying to get Hannah's chemo appt scheduled. We've just gotten back home from a very full day at the hospital. Because it's been almost 2 months since Hannah's ultrasound and x-rays, they wanted to repeat them today to have an official "pre-chemo" baseline. My understanding was that things are unchanged, but, after reading the discharge report again, there are some things noted that aren't in our other reports, BUT, I'm going to wait until I've rested my eyes a bit to reread things, take notes and call for clarification. :
> 
> She had her first round of Carboplatin today. We'll have a CBC run at the 1 and 2 week marks to check her levels. So far, so good. Our only problem was the Cerenia injection was very painful for her. They were expecting it and had her restrained, but it was clear it hurt.
> 
> I'll be watching her condition closely over the next few weeks, one step at a time (one day at a time), to make sure her quality of life is the best it can be.


One Day at a Time! Praying for Hannah. I didn't know the cerenia shot hurt-my Smooch had it, too!


----------



## cgriffin

Sending positive vibes and keeping fingers and toes crossed for Hannah!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Our vet told us the Cerenia shots sting like the dickens. Next time you can start her orally before the chemo, and that'll take care of no more shots.
> 
> Thank you for this good advise Danny. I hope this may prove to be an alternative for Hannah. ..... Hang in there Hubbub. Thinking of you and your sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers

A million, billion zaps of positive energy your way


----------



## goldy1

Thinking of you and Hannah tonight. Hope you have a fun weekend  !


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all - we feel your strength  

Last night was better than I expected. She seemed a little nauseated following dinner (but it might have been due to her eating so quickly). This morning she seemed mostly normal, a little sedated, but ok. As the day has worn on, she's not feeling so great - no bright eyes, sleeping a lot, eating with less gusto, some GI distress (belching/gas). 

Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful, so I'm going to work on cleaning up the yard so she can have a bit more freedom. I don't know if I've mentioned before, but she loves to seek out and eat mushrooms of all kinds. :doh: (If we'd had the opportunity, she'd have been a fantastic candidate for nose work!) So - for the last 11.5 years, I've had to do regular sweeps of the yard every few days to root out mushrooms before she can have free run of the yard. With the addition of leaves and pine straw (plus neglecting it for several weeks because of the "fog" and work), it's like I'm farming those pesky fungi now!  

Thanks for the suggestion Danny. I think I'd asked about pretreating at home with Cerenia, but assumed that the injection was stronger. According to the packaging of the pills though, they are interchangeable. I've added that and the denamarin to my list of questions for the Dr. 

In other news, the cat has stayed clear of Hannah which is very unusual - normally, even when she's feeling bad, he's right next to her. I'm wondering if he can smell the chemo drugs.


----------



## goldy1

hubbub said:


> Thank you all - we feel your strength
> 
> ... I don't know if I've mentioned before, but she loves to seek out and eat mushrooms of all kinds. :doh: (If we'd had the opportunity, she'd have been a fantastic candidate for nose work!) So - for the last 11.5 years, I've had to do regular sweeps of the yard every few days to root out mushrooms before she can have free run of the yard. With the addition of leaves and pine straw (plus neglecting it for several weeks because of the "fog" and work), it's like I'm farming those pesky fungi now!
> ...
> .


Keeping ahead of the mushrooms can be a real challenge. In some weather, they can literally be full grown overnight. Just a little additional stress . 

I hope Hannah feels better by morning - if not sooner. Good weather will be a blessing.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I have no experience or words of wisdom to share, but send you and Hannah much love, many prayers, and healing energy in abundance.


----------



## dborgers

You're welcome, Hubbub. 

BTW, this is the cheapest place I've found to get Denamarin. They've been great these past 7 months. A little over $100 for a month's supply. At the vets it's over $200. Sometimes they're waiting for a shipment, so I usually order a couple weeks ahead of time. They will take an advance order so it gets shipped to you as soon as they get more. I've been happy with them. It's a mom and pop operation. I pay with my Amazon.com account, but you can order directly from them.

Denamarin Large Dogs 425mg 30ct

Use the coupon code 'Loyalty' for a 5% discount. They send a new 5% discount coupon with every order. Other places are around $70 a box .. which is 2 weeks supply. 

I attribute some of Andy's doing so well to the Denamarin. It's all natural (milk thistle and something else compounded properly to aid liver function. Good during chemo and for older dogs in general). It's also a powerful antioxidant. I give it to Andy on a gob of peanut butter on my index finger before bed, since it needs to be given at least an hour before or after dinner. Whatever food works will do ...


----------



## goldy1

dborgers said:


> You're welcome, Hubbub.
> 
> BTW, this is the cheapest place I've found to get Denamarin. They've been great these past 7 months. A little over $100 for a month's supply. At the vets it's over $200. Sometimes they're waiting for a shipment, so I usually order a couple weeks ahead of time. They will take an advance order so it gets shipped to you as soon as they get more. I've been happy with them. It's a mom and pop operation. I pay with my Amazon.com account, but you can order directly from them.
> 
> Denamarin Large Dogs 425mg 30ct
> 
> Use the coupon code 'Loyalty' for a 5% discount. They send a new 5% discount coupon with every order. Other places are around $70 a box .. which is 2 weeks supply.
> 
> I attribute some of Andy's doing so well to the Denamarin. It's all natural (milk thistle and something else compounded properly to aid liver function. Good during chemo and for older dogs in general). It's also a powerful antioxidant. I give it to Andy on a gob of peanut butter on my index finger before bed, since it needs to be given at least an hour before or after dinner. Whatever food works will do ...


I agree with you about the value of milk thistle and how it supports liver function. I didn't know about the Denamarin. I just buy regular Milk Thistle at Rite Aid but I'm going to ask my vet about using Denmarin instead.
I appreciate you posting this info.


----------



## dborgers

goldy1 said:


> I agree with you about the value of milk thistle and how it supports liver function. I didn't know about the Denamarin. I just buy regular Milk Thistle at Rite Aid but I'm going to ask my vet about using Denmarin instead.
> I appreciate you posting this info.


There are other ingredients compounded in Denamarin besides the Milk Thistle. Andy's internist, Dr. Wang, put him on it last April as he continues maintenance chemo. His liver panels have looked great.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubbub and Hannah-- love you guys and sending you lots of good wishes and thoughts this weekend. 

Danny, our dog's vet thinks all seniors should be on Denamarin for the anti-inflammatory and liver protectant benefits, but especially if they are on a NSAID or steroid. The milk thistle is good to protect the liver and the Sam-E portion of it is an excellent anti-inflammatory. She likes the actual Denamarin formulation because it is veterinary formulated. The place you buy your Denamarin from is fantastic price wise! Our vet clinic charges on the high end for prescription drugs but allows price matching and I'm going to use the place you linked for my price match next time! I bought a refill for Toby just a few days ago and used a $60 match, and saved $49.58! YIKES!! 

We also got Toby's bloodwork back last week and his liver enzymes were all normal and that makes me very relieved and happy.


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, I hope sweet Hannah will feel better soon! :smooch:
Sending more positive vibes your way and keeping everything  crossed here in Tennessee for Hannah. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

I hope you guys have a good weekend! :crossfing 


I also use the Denamarin for Thunder and Toby and they do great on it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Question for fellow Denamarin users and sorry to go off topic for Hannah and Hubbub, but just wondering for anyone giving Denamarin as a preventive if you can skip a day without risking efficacy. I just thought it might be a way to stretch it out a bit if it doesn't hurt them. Also, for those who use Chewable Denamarin, the dose is less than the big blue tablet for Large dogs so do you give two at a time to get the same protection? Hubbub, please forgive my off topic questions....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Because some anti-seizure meds cause liver damage, I have started a new thread about Denamarin in the seizure sub-forum: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-seizures/122216-denamarin-liver-support.html. You are welcome to exchange information there if you feel like you are hijacking hubbub's thread.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for sweet Hannah, and hope that she has a good weekend!


----------



## dborgers

GoldensGirl said:


> Because some anti-seizure meds cause liver damage, I have started a new thread about Denamarin in the seizure sub-forum: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-seizures/122216-denamarin-liver-support.html. You are welcome to exchange information there if you feel like you are hijacking hubbub's thread.


Thanks.  A discussion about Denamarin is apropos with Hannah on chemo, no?


----------



## hubbub

Just a quick pop in. Hannah's doing ok - a little nauseated this morning, but is brighter eyed, so a step in the right direction.

I'm interested in the denamarin info and welcome it's discussion here or in the other thread.  

Hannah would have to have the non-chewable version with her food allergies. Also, because of the food allergies, I'm a pill pusher instead of a pill hider now - she's incredibly tolerant though.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Just a quick pop in. Hannah's doing ok - a little nauseated this morning, but is brighter eyed, so a step in the right direction.
> 
> I'm interested in the denamarin info and welcome it's discussion here or in the other thread.
> 
> Hannah would have to have the non-chewable version with her food allergies. Also, because of the food allergies, I'm a pill pusher instead of a pill hider now - she's incredibly tolerant though.


I hope she continues to display bright eyes. As far as the tablet--it's a bitter pill and while Toby usually eats anything I give him, including thyroid tabs, he spits the denamarin out. If you do a search there are a few other threads about Denamarin in the archives. I'll try to find them and edit here!

Edit: if you type in Denamarin in search lots of threads pop up, but this one contains a discussion of the individual components of it:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/111943-how-much-same-milk-thistle.html


----------



## cgriffin

Okay, am a fellow denamarin user, well my dogs are, lol. I use the chewables, because both my boys are very picky about taking tablets/caplets.
The dosage is a bit lower of the SAMe and milk thistle combined in the chewables, that is correct. The dosage of the chewables would be for a golden on the smaller side say up to 60 pounds 2 tablets, 61- 75 2 1/2 tablets, 76-90 3 tablets. My boys get 3 tablets each, so a 30 count bottle lasts me 5 days and costs me a small fortune over time. 
But, hey, I love'em and they are so worth it. 

I am so happy to hear that Hannah is feeling better. 
Great if you can get the regular caplets (non-chewables) down her throat without food, because Denamarin should be given on an empty stomach with no food. That is the problem I am running into with my boys. They will find it in a small treat, heck they find tablets in a big amount of food and eat the food around it and leave the tablet, lol.


----------



## cgriffin

Oops, Anne, I forgot about your question about skipping Denamarin. Yes, no problem. 
My vet even told me that I did not need to give it to Thunder anymore because his liver values are down, but I decided to continue giving it to him. I often skip a day to make the meds last longer when I am running low. Right now it seems, all the sites I order from and at my vet's office, the Denamarin is on backorder. 
Another vet I know, tells people to give it every other day when the liver values look good and have gone down. 

Oh and I am also sorry for going off topic


----------



## goldy1

cgriffin said:


> Oops, Anne, I forgot about your question about skipping Denamarin. Yes, no problem.
> My vet even told me that I did not need to give it to Thunder anymore because his liver values are down, but I decided to continue giving it to him. I often skip a day to make the meds last longer when I am running low. Right now it seems, all the sites I order from and at my vet's office, the Denamarin is on backorder.
> Another vet I know, tells people to give it every other day when the liver values look good and have gone down.


You answered the question I've been wondering about : once the liver values are in the normal range, is the same dosage necessary. 
Also, I may have to use chewables if Denamarin should be given on an empty stomach. I like to know as much I can about the subject before asking my vet.


----------



## caseypooh

I just want to send you and Hannah a hug, I do not have any expertise to share but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Shalva

I just want to add to this, you must be very careful using Marin (Milk thistle) wiht a dog who is taking other drugs that metabolize in the liver. In my case I have a dog with seizures who is on phenobarbital which metabolizes in the liver. my internist, regular vet and holistic vet.... all have said to never use Milk Thistle in a seizure active dog who is taking phenobarbital... I will also add that Cuinn had breakthrough seizures on milk thistle as it changes the metabolization of the phenobarb which metabolizes in the liver and most epi dogs are on.... as soon as the milk thistle was taken away the seizures stopped, this is not an uncommon occurance... The Marin protects the liver by disallowing the metabolization of the drug in the liver (which is why phenobarb can cause liver damage over the long term) this makes the phenobarbital ineffective or less effective because it is not metabolizing properly. 

If you want to protect the liver of a dog who is on a drug that does metabolize in the liver you CAN use plain old Denosyl.... which is Sam-E that will not interfere with the phenobarb metabolization.... the Marin in the Denamarin is what is a problem with pheno. The other thing about Denamarin is that it does not contain the Zinc that you find in the Denosyl and my internist feels that his is beneficial to the dogs. Thus again the Denosyl will give you the protective qualities without the risk of the marin ....

If your dog is taking other medications please make sure you know how those drugs are metabolized before adding Marin (milk thistle).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you two this morning, sending you good wishes for the week.


----------



## Karen519

*Shalva*



Shalva said:


> I just want to add to this, you must be very careful using Marin (Milk thistle) wiht a dog who is taking other drugs that metabolize in the liver. In my case I have a dog with seizures who is on phenobarbital which metabolizes in the liver. my internist, regular vet and holistic vet.... all have said to never use Milk Thistle in a seizure active dog who is taking phenobarbital... I will also add that Cuinn had breakthrough seizures on milk thistle as it changes the metabolization of the phenobarb which metabolizes in the liver and most epi dogs are on.... as soon as the milk thistle was taken away the seizures stopped, this is not an uncommon occurance... The Marin protects the liver by disallowing the metabolization of the drug in the liver (which is why phenobarb can cause liver damage over the long term) this makes the phenobarbital ineffective or less effective because it is not metabolizing properly.
> 
> If you want to protect the liver of a dog who is on a drug that does metabolize in the liver you CAN use plain old Denosyl.... which is Sam-E that will not interfere with the phenobarb metabolization.... the Marin in the Denamarin is what is a problem with pheno. The other thing about Denamarin is that it does not contain the Zinc that you find in the Denosyl and my internist feels that his is beneficial to the dogs. Thus again the Denosyl will give you the protective qualities without the risk of the marin ....
> 
> If your dog is taking other medications please make sure you know how those drugs are metabolized before adding Marin (milk thistle).


Shalva: Thank you for telling us this.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Just a quick pop in. Hannah's doing ok - a little nauseated this morning, but is brighter eyed, so a step in the right direction.
> 
> I'm interested in the denamarin info and welcome it's discussion here or in the other thread.
> 
> Hannah would have to have the non-chewable version with her food allergies. Also, because of the food allergies, I'm a pill pusher instead of a pill hider now - she's incredibly tolerant though.


Hoping Hannah and you have a good day.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I look forward in seeing Hannah's Halloween picture!!!!!


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> I look forward in seeing Hannah's Halloween picture!!!!!


Ask and you will receive! 

Hannah as "the patient" (She's happy as a clam since there's no hat involved!)


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's doing much better.  She's still tired, but eating normally and is "bright eyed" most of the time. When she sleeps, it's VERY deeply. 

She stayed with me outside for most of Saturday and a portion of Sunday while I tried to catch up with yard work (I probably have 25-30 hours worth left, but made a visible dent in it). Between Halloween, the long day Thursday, then our crazy weekend AND the time change, I'm not surprised that she's sleeping so much. I can barely keep my own eyes open. 

She's due to have her CBC run later in the week, so hopefully her numbers will be ok. Plus, I'm still waiting to learn the results of her urine culture. They also want Hannah to have an echocardiogram with their new cardiologist. Hannah has an aortic arch and, was due to have her ultrasound last month, but with the surgery, it was delayed and now they have the cardiologist who wants the echo instead. I don't know if it would change her treatment or just be helpful to them. (That's one of the many questions on my list for the doctor ). 

One strange thing is our cat, who normally pesters Hannah continually, has steered clear of her since the chemo treatment. He hasn't tried to snuggle or groom her once since we got back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> Ask and you will receive!
> 
> Hannah as "the patient" (She's happy as a clam since there's no hat involved!)


Hannah is so sweet in her costume, I just love when you post her pictures. I am glad that she is doing much better. Sweet Hannah is at the top of my prayers list.


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah, Hannah is the happiest patient! 

Hang in there Hannah and sleep as deeply as you can because it is healing and restorative. Tell Kitty that you may have a smell that will go away as the chemo effects wear down. 

HUGS and KISSES to Hannah, and as always my deep respect for all you are doing for her!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Hannah's doing much better.  She's still tired, but eating normally and is "bright eyed" most of the time. When she sleeps, it's VERY deeply.
> 
> She stayed with me outside for most of Saturday and a portion of Sunday while I tried to catch up with yard work (I probably have 25-30 hours worth left, but made a visible dent in it). Between Halloween, the long day Thursday, then our crazy weekend AND the time change, I'm not surprised that she's sleeping so much. I can barely keep my own eyes open.
> 
> She's due to have her CBC run later in the week, so hopefully her numbers will be ok. Plus, I'm still waiting to learn the results of her urine culture. They also want Hannah to have an echocardiogram with their new cardiologist. Hannah has an aortic arch and, was due to have her ultrasound last month, but with the surgery, it was delayed and now they have the cardiologist who wants the echo instead. I don't know if it would change her treatment or just be helpful to them. (That's one of the many questions on my list for the doctor ).
> 
> One strange thing is our cat, who normally pesters Hannah continually, has steered clear of her since the chemo treatment. He hasn't tried to snuggle or groom her once since we got back.


Hannah is always in my prayers and she looks WONDERFUL in her Halloween costume. What a SWEET LOOK she has!


----------



## PrincessDi

Just catching up on sweet Hannah. Her picture as "the patient", warms my heart! What a sweet girl. Continuing to keep your girl in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah knows how to make patients look golden happy! I love it! So happy to read that she helped you outside, it sounds like you have a lot of work to do! Poor kitty must not like the smell. Does Hannah go up to the kitty at all for some loving? I am sending positive thoughts for the tests later this week.


----------



## dborgers

She's adorable!! Wonderful to see she's doing so well. 



> Originally Posted by *hubbub*
> _Ask and you will receive!
> 
> Hannah as "the patient" (She's happy as a clam since there's no hat involved!)
> 
> _


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, Hannah looks so cute and happy in her gown, lol. 

I am so happy to read that she is doing better and feeling good!

Keeping Hannah in my thoughts and hoping for great test results this week.


----------



## *Laura*

Hannah looks so sweet in her gown. Love seeing pictures of her and good to hear how well she is doing.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh bless her, she's such a little star. Her sweet little face with a big golden smile. We're thinking of you both!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping sweet Hannah and her mom in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.


----------



## SandyK

Love Hannah's picture in her gown. She is one happy patient with a great mom taking care of her. Thoughts and prayers continue!! I hope tests go well this week.


----------



## hubbub

A step in the right direction - Hannah's urine culture was sterile  Yea!!! She'll stay on antibiotics for a few more weeks and then they'll retest again. I was also able to talk to the Dr and get my questions answered which was a weight lifted. I'm sure I'll have more, but for now, I'll just let my mind percolate  She's due to have her blood drawn for the CBC to check her numbers tomorrow. 

Tuesday brought a bit of sunshine and Hannah started feeling spunky and was playing with her toys and generally being mischievous. I absolutely welcome it.  Normally she tolerates the cat, observes him, but otherwise completely ignores him. I think she's missing his devotion to her. (Normally he tries to groom her feet and tail, snuggle with her or simply lay near her.) 

She spent Tuesday and Wednesday tracking him down while he slept and put her nose right next to his face. Thankfully he didn't swat at her, but it was funny to see her put her face under a blanket to find him. She'd stay that way until I made her move. I told her she couldn't pretend she didn't like him anymore : 

The weekend is due to be a bit warmer so we'll be outside again. I'll work and Hannah will supervise! I always overestimate what I'll be able to get done outdoors (which causes a bit of trouble), but if I really plug away at it, I think I'll be finished before the end of the month. 

I'm glad you all enjoyed seeing Hannah in her gown. She was very patient and I think she knows she's something very special


----------



## cgriffin

Happy to read that Hannah got her spunk back, lol. 
Good luck tomorrow! Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a sweet story of those two. Hannah is not just special to you, she is the most special to all of us who follow her story.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that her urine culture was sterile!!!!!!!!! Go Hannah! Thinking more positive results for the CBC test! I love it when they get sudden moments of spunk and act like a puppy again, it is adorable! Hannah’s relationship with your kitty is heart warming. Next time they are snuggling, snap a picture for us! 

Good thing you will have a supervisor this weekend, you got a lot of work to do!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So happy the test came out well for Hannah!!


----------



## goldy1

Hannah looks absolutely wonderful. She looks really cute in her gown. My boy is is sooo easy-going with all manner of garb he has had to endure over the years, doesn't like hats either. Too funny!

Thinking of you and Hannah and always look forward to your updates.


----------



## dborgers

Great report! Thanks 

Hannah, your mom is right: 'the cat's out of the bag'!! You can't pretend to not like him anymore. LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Kisses and hugs to Hannah!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Smiling reading your post! So glad the test results were good and praying that the others are good as well. Hoping you both have a good weekend and that Hannah feels well enough to enjoy being outdoors and supervising! You and sweet Hannah have developed quite a large fan club here!


----------



## coppers-mom

"She was very patient and I think she knows she's something very special  "
Hannah sure is something special.


----------



## GoldensGirl

coppers-mom said:


> "She was very patient and I think she knows she's something very special  "
> Hannah sure is something special.


And so is her mom!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hope you and Hannah have a special Saturday!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hoping for a great weekend for you and Hannah!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update, and so glad to read that Hannah is feeling brighter  So glad her test came back okay too. Hope that she has a lovely weekend with you!


----------



## *Laura*

I hope you had a fun day supervising your mom in the garden today Hannah


----------



## SandyK

Very glad Hannah's urine report is good. I hope you are both enjoying your weekend!!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  Our weekend was a bit different than planned. 

Unfortunately, while she was outside, Hannah couldn't help herself from eating/searching for any available mushroom (or broken bit of mushroom). I tried leashing her to a tree on a long line, but she continued. So - I shortened the line. Then she would twist herself up in the line and I'd have to stop working, unhook her, untwist her and then reattach her (usually after chasing her down). :doh: 

A little more than an hour of this and I made put her inside.  She was pretty disappointed until she realized the people across the street were doing yard work and she could supervise them instead. 



She spent Sunday indoors for the most part, but we took extra walks and visited with a number of friends which she enjoyed tremendously! 

Over the last week or so, whenever we've gone outside during the day, we've seen a ladybug. Sometimes on the ground, sometimes they land on one of us and other times, they're on whatever we're about to pick up (ball, trashcan, etc). I have been marveling in the sheer number, because I don't ever remember seeing them en masse like this before and I know they are meant to symbolize good luck. 

I had some roofing repairs to take care of yesterday and when I climbed the ladder, I was speechless. There were ladybugs all over the roof. They were in various life stages and they were everywhere. I was careful to not step on any of them. It seems silly to be wowed by bugs, but it was really an amazing sight.


----------



## goldy1

I had forgotten that Ladybugs symbolize good luck! Great that so many are swarming in your direction. Here in upstate NY, when we get an out-of-the-ordinary warm day (like 60+ degrees today !), the ladybugs come to life more so than other bugs. I'm happy to see them and even more now since I've been reminded of the luck-factor. We can always use more good luck.

Too bad about the mushrooms but it's for Hannah's safety. Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's feeling good today which keeps my spirits high too. I got her CBC back and things were mostly normal, except her neutrophils were high - - just outside the normal range. I'll wait to see what the oncologist says, but hopefully it's just a blip. I've also noticed that she's losing her undercoat pretty heavily - I washed a small dog out of her during her bath. 



goldy1 said:


> I had forgotten that Ladybugs symbolize good luck! Great that so many are swarming in your direction. Here in upstate NY, when we get an out-of-the-ordinary warm day (like 60+ degrees today !), the ladybugs come to life more so than other bugs. I'm happy to see them and even more now since I've been reminded of the luck-factor. We can always use more good luck.
> 
> Too bad about the mushrooms but it's for Hannah's safety. Have a good rest of the day.


We've had some warmer days recently so that may be it. The only other bugs out in droves are gnats and mosquitoes. 

I'd also forgotten that they were meant to symbolize good luck until I was telling a friend about seeing so many of them and she reminded me. I won't hang all my hopes on seeing them or not, but it's nice when it works out in your favor


----------



## dborgers

Hannah and you have made it through so much together there very well could be outside sources bringing you luck, ladies.  Thrive on!

Glad you guys are enjoying your days


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think those lady bugs were sent to cheer you two up! Hugs to Hannah and you. Toby had an elevated neutrophil count once, just out of range, and his vet said it indicated some sort of infection. We never figured out what it was but next recheck showed everything was back in normal ranges.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love the picture of Hannah supervising the neighbors! That happens to me with the dogs outside sometimes as well. They just kept getting into trouble! The lady bugs must be bringing you and Hannah luck, glad the CBC was pretty good. I have a lady bug living in my house!


----------



## cgriffin

Cute picture of Hannah looking out the window 
I am glad that the CBC was good and keep my fingers crossed that the increased neutrophils turn out to be nothing serious. 
Hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love sweet Hannah and her picture and ladybugs, my Bud sends me ladybugs.


----------



## dborgers

> Hannah couldn't help herself from eating/searching for any available mushroom (or broken bit of mushroom)


You two could make a fortune in France finding truffles, nos deux millionnaires de l'avenir (our two millionaires of the future)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

The oncologist isn't worried about Hannah's neutrophil number - in fact, she thought the blood work results were great. We've got another one scheduled, so I'll be interested to see if there's any change. In the meantime, she's feeling good and I could hardly hope for more from her.



Lucky Penny said:


> I have a lady bug living in my house!


When I was living in a dorm in college, each winter we would be overrun with them. One of the girls on my floor realized they liked Sunkist soda and would leave a small puddle out for them! :uhoh: 



dborgers said:


> You two could make a fortune in France finding truffles, nos deux millionnaires de l'avenir (our two millionaires of the future)


I've always thought this too!  The only problem is that Hannah wants to eat them (she'll even dig them up here) and so we'd have a thin profit margin.


----------



## goldy1

Fantastic news about the bloodwork! Go Hannah !!!


----------



## dborgers

> originally posted by *dborgers*
> _you two could make a fortune in france finding truffles, nos deux millionnaires de l'avenir (our two millionaires of the future) :d_
> i've always thought this too! :d the only problem is that hannah wants to eat them (she'll even dig them up here) and so we'd have a thin profit margin.


lol!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I love, love, love the picture of pretty sweet Hannah.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to read the good report for Hannah. Laughed that you spent probbly as much time working in the yard as you did untangling Hannah. Love the picture of her watching the neighbors.


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you both wishes for a good weekend together!


----------



## hubbub

Danny - that cheerleader pyramid pic had me giggling - Thanks!

Hannah had a pretty good weekend. Lots of mini-walks (today she hit about 2 miles total!), visits with friends and "checking" on the cat. :uhoh: Her CBC came back with everything in the normal range which we are all thrilled with. 

I had to use some of Hannah's medical supplies/first aid kit over the weekend. Uh, not for her - for me.  I tripped while running and took a huge spill on asphalt. Thankfully it's all superficial, but I look like I've been fighting with a zombie - too bad Halloween has already passed.


----------



## cgriffin

Great to hear that Hannah is doing so good.
Sorry, you took a spill. Are you trying out for a role in 'The Walking Dead'? 
Please let us know, which character you are, lol.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> Great to hear that Hannah is doing so good.
> Sorry, you took a spill. Are you trying out for a role in 'The Walking Dead'?
> Please let us know, which character you are, lol.


LOL! Thankfully, not quite as bad as Hannah (the character, not my pup)


----------



## dborgers

Excellent report!!! 

You gals have fun, don't you? Give Hannah a belly scratch from me. You go girls!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Ouch!! So sorry that you fell! That's wonderful news about Hannah's test results! Hoping she continues to improve.


----------



## goldy1

So happy to hear Hannah's CBC is normal. And mini-walks totaling 2 miles is also something to be really happy about!
Don't you be getting hurt now or we'll want reports on both of you. Hope you're not in too much pain.


----------



## *Laura*

Great report on Hannah but ouch to you on your tumble Hubbub. Sounds like you really took a fall. I hope you are okay.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Danny - that cheerleader pyramid pic had me giggling - Thanks!
> 
> Hannah had a pretty good weekend. Lots of mini-walks (today she hit about 2 miles total!), visits with friends and "checking" on the cat. :uhoh: Her CBC came back with everything in the normal range which we are all thrilled with.
> 
> I had to use some of Hannah's medical supplies/first aid kit over the weekend. Uh, not for her - for me.  I tripped while running and took a huge spill on asphalt. Thankfully it's all superficial, but I look like I've been fighting with a zombie - too ba d Halloween has already passed.


Hubbub

So glad that Hannah had such a great report!! You have a knack for writing funny things!! I got a real kick out of the "looks like I've been fighting with a zombie!"


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> You gals have fun, don't you? Give Hannah a belly scratch from me. You go girls!!


Some call us troublemakers, but fun is another word for it  Scratches distributed!



PrincessDi said:


> Ouch!! So sorry that you fell! That's wonderful news about Hannah's test results! Hoping she continues to improve.


Thanks - I would suggest buying stock in first aid supplies : I was pleasantly surprised about the CBC - I expected her neutrophils to still be high and everything in the normal range is welcome news!



goldy1 said:


> So happy to hear Hannah's CBC is normal. And mini-walks totaling 2 miles is also something to be really happy about!
> Don't you be getting hurt now or we'll want reports on both of you. Hope you're not in too much pain.


LOL! If I have to start giving reports on my own health status, we'll all be in trouble.  The weekend walks must have really worn her out - today, she's only been about 1/2 mile. I'll take resting as long as she feels good 



*Laura* said:


> Great report on Hannah but ouch to you on your tumble Hubbub. Sounds like you really took a fall. I hope you are okay.


I'm fine overall - it could have been much worse - I didn't break anything and thankfully didn't hit my head or scrape my face. Let's just say I'm glad it's cooler so my bandages are concealed by clothes. I just hope there's no more deep cleaning or shots 



Karen519 said:


> So glad that Hannah had such a great report!! You have a knack for writing funny things!! I got a real kick out of the "looks like I've been fighting with a zombie!"


Thanks Karen  When I first caught a glimpse of myself I thought I looked like a movie makeup artist had done a pretty good job.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hannah is the part of amazing ones I met on this forum, such a fighter and with a mom who would give up the whole world for her. Those make me cry sad tears like today for Reno and happy tears for good blood work and one more a short walk added a day. Sending prayers and hugs for Hannah and her mom.


----------



## SandyK

Very happy to see Hannah's CBC is normal!! Glad you both had a good walk over the weekend. So sorry you fell...hope you heal up soon!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Hannah continues to improve  and hope you're okay too after your fall!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay for Hannah!!! Ouch for your mishap.....been there, done that! 

Happy Thanksgiving to both of you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

YAY for great results! And lots of walks, boy Hannah, your doing great!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Hannah and you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub I hope you and Hannah have a lovely Thanksgiving. I hope you can relax (and mend) and just enjoy each other all weekend


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you gals the happiest Thanksgiving ever


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that sweet Hannah is doing well! Wishing you both a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have just caught up on this thread that I somehow missed over the past several months. I'm glad to be coming back in at a good time for Hannah. It's always so good to hear one of our own is fighting the good fight and winning. I hope you have a lovely weekend together. I will continue to follow her progress, and hope for many, many more days for you together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and Hannah, hope you have a great long weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping you and Hannah had a beautiful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## hubbub

Hannah and I send our thanks for the continued good wishes 

It's been a busy week with work, but I was able to use Thursday (Thanksgiving) and part of Friday to finally catch up on the yard cleanup that's been lingering on and on. 

I'm happy to report that on Friday, Hannah was able to enjoy herself in the yard WITHOUT a leash for the first time since the end of May. I was close by to watch for mushrooms consumption (she only swallowed one), but she was so blissful. She took several good rolls and stretches in the grass and you could tell she really savored it. We also saw a few friends over those 2 days and they marveled at spunky she is  

She is scheduled for her 2nd round of chemo and the appt with the cardiologist this week, but I noticed yesterday that she has blood in her urine, so they might put off the chemo until what's likely a UTI is addressed. She's sleeping more, but I think it's because she's uncomfortable. 

We're taking things one day at a time, enjoying each moment and our time together. Thank you for being here with us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad you have a good time. Hope you have many good days to enjoy, hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's such a special treat to watch a dog enjoy time off leash for the first time in months. I hope that you and Hannah get that pleasure frequently in the days and weeks to come. 

Hugs and prayers for Hannah and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for the Hannah report. I am so happy to read that she had a nice time outside. I love it when they are all spunky! Thinking positive thoughts for her appointment this week.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah had a nice romp in the great outdoors? WOO HOO!! "Ahhhhhhhh,. that grass feels good!" 

No doubt it did your heart just as much good to watch her having a blast.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy that Hannah got to be freeeeeeeee at last, lol. And that she was having a good time. 

I wish her a speedy recovery from the possible UTI.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that sweet Hannah had a lovely play outside


----------



## *Laura*

I have such a nice picture in my mind of Hannah rolling in the grass. How delightful for her and also for you to see. I'm glad you've had a nice weekend


----------



## Sweet Girl

My heart is warmed reading about Hannah being off leash. I cannot wait until Tesia can get back to running around and rolling in the grass.

I just wanted to ask more about the fur loss due to chemo. Did she lose all her fur? Or patches? I'm worried about Tee's bare tummy as it is getting colder. Have you had to get Hannah a coat or anything? It's not terribly cold here yet - coldest has been around 0 Celcius - but it won't be long til it is. 

I am relieved to hear the feathers grow back. It's sort of mysterious how the body knows the feathers were cut - and just how long to regrow them.


----------



## hubbub

Hello all! This week has been brought to you by the letter C - Chemo, cardiology, clavamox and car issues.

Hannah got her second round of chemo, despite the suspected UTI. They gave her the full dose this time and the first two days were rough. She's finally feeling better though and has decided to eat more. 

Her cardiology appt went well and they've basically released her for the next 12 months. One thing I find strange is they give her heart murmur a grade of IV/VI (I'm assuming it's 4/6? - so why isn't it just grade 5?? - I keep meaning to ask). 

The UTI is back, so she's back on Clavamox. I'm thankful it's treatable with a number of antibiotics though. The Dr said she may need to be on a maintenance dose of Clavamox while on chemo, but wanted to talk to the other Drs about it.

Car issues - ugh. Thankfully, we're up and running again 

We're so ready for the weekend - hope you all are too!


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> My heart is warmed reading about Hannah being off leash. I cannot wait until Tesia can get back to running around and rolling in the grass.
> 
> I just wanted to ask more about the fur loss due to chemo. Did she lose all her fur? Or patches? I'm worried about Tee's bare tummy as it is getting colder. Have you had to get Hannah a coat or anything? It's not terribly cold here yet - coldest has been around 0 Celcius - but it won't be long til it is.
> 
> I am relieved to hear the feathers grow back. It's sort of mysterious how the body knows the feathers were cut - and just how long to regrow them.


Hannah is taking Carboplatin, a platinum based chemotherapy, that is also used with osteosarcoma. The primary side effects are nausea, diarrhea, vomiting and low white blood count. They actually didn't even mention hair loss to me. When I told them what happened, they said it was extremely rare and hair loss usually was associated with dogs with hair (poodles, etc), not fur, and that sometimes cats lost whiskers.

Approximately a week after Hannah's first dose of chemo, I noticed a few clumps of matted fur on the floor. I decided to give her a good brushing and that's when I noticed that her entire undercoat had lifted away from her body. It was almost like a piece of felt (matted and solid) that was floating just away from her body, but held to her body by her outer coat. I had to use an undercoat rake and pin brush to remove it all.

On really cold days, I've put Hannah's thundershirt on her for warmth. Truthfully though, I'm not sure she's really that cold. We aren't outside for long periods, so it might not be a problem for her. We've had temperature swings from 29F to 69F over the last week. Oh, also, when we sit outside during the day, I do cover her with a towel if it's chilly. 

Aside from the IV shaves, she's missing a good bit of hair from the peak of her skull to her shoulder blades and then down her sides a bit, her rear end and part of the base of her tail are shaved, her underside and bit of her side from the abdominal ultrasound, a square near her heart from the ekg/echo AND she's missing an area on her lower back the size of two hand prints (from the epidural). The later is the one that's had virtually no hair regrowth.

I hope Tesia will get back to running around sooner rather than later  I wish I could tempt Hannah's appetite with chicken or mix broth in her food instead of canned, but her allergies won't allow it. I'll dole out the rx canned food if it keeps her tummy in check though!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Hello all! This week has been brought to you by the letter C - Chemo, cardiology, clavamox and car issues.
> 
> Hannah got her second round of chemo, despite the suspected UTI. They gave her the full dose this time and the first two days were rough. She's finally feeling better though and has decided to eat more.
> 
> Her cardiology appt went well and they've basically released her for the next 12 months. One thing I find strange is they give her heart murmur a grade of IV/VI (I'm assuming it's 4/6? - so why isn't it just grade 5?? - I keep meaning to ask).
> 
> The UTI is back, so she's back on Clavamox. I'm thankful it's treatable with a number of antibiotics though. The Dr said she may need to be on a maintenance dose of Clavamox while on chemo, but wanted to talk to the other Drs about it.
> 
> Car issues - ugh. Thankfully, we're up and running again
> 
> We're so ready for the weekend - hope you all are too!


Oh, man. That's a tough week. Although - great news about the cardiology. I don't know anything about heart murmurs - but they wouldn't release her if she wasn't doing well!

I'm also glad Hannah is eating despite the chemo and the antibiotic. Man, I can relate there. I am going to send positive thoughts that her tummy stays happy. The difference when they are eating is huge. Here's to more running off leash! Go Hannah!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Hannah is taking Carboplatin, a platinum based chemotherapy, that is also used with osteosarcoma. The primary side effects are nausea, diarrhea, vomiting and low white blood count. They actually didn't even mention hair loss to me. When I told them what happened, they said it was extremely rare and hair loss usually was associated with dogs with hair (poodles, etc), not fur, and that sometimes cats lost whiskers.
> 
> Approximately a week after Hannah's first dose of chemo, I noticed a few clumps of matted fur on the floor. I decided to give her a good brushing and that's when I noticed that her entire undercoat had lifted away from her body. It was almost like a piece of felt (matted and solid) that was floating just away from her body, but held to her body by her outer coat. I had to use an undercoat rake and pin brush to remove it all.
> 
> On really cold days, I've put Hannah's thundershirt on her for warmth. Truthfully though, I'm not sure she's really that cold. We aren't outside for long periods, so it might not be a problem for her. We've had temperature swings from 29F to 69F over the last week. Oh, also, when we sit outside during the day, I do cover her with a towel if it's chilly.
> 
> Aside from the IV shaves, he's missing a good bit of hair from the peak of her skull to her shoulder blades and then down her sides a bit, her rear end and part of the base of her tail are shaved, her underside and bit of her side from the abdominal ultrasound, a square near her heart from the ekg/echo AND she's missing an area on her lower back the size of two hand prints (from the epidural). The later is the one that's had virtually no hair regrowth.


Ooooh.  That must have been scary. My stomach actually flipped when I read the bit about her undercoat lifting away. And with no warning to you! Definitely hard on you - and Hannah. Poor girl. It does sound like it's warmer where you are, but still, that's a lot of fur she is missing. I wonder if the chemo is keeping the shaved areas from growing back at a normal rate? I can't remember how long it took Tesia to grow back her fur after her abdominal ultrasound a few years ago. I was less worried because it happened in April or May and was getting warmer. Oh, I hope Hannah's fur grows back soon.


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> Ooooh.  That must have been scary. My stomach actually flipped when I read the bit about her undercoat lifting away. And with no warning to you! Definitely hard on you - and Hannah. Poor girl. It does sound like it's warmer where you are, but still, that's a lot of fur she is missing.* I wonder if the chemo is keeping the shaved areas from growing back at a normal rate? *I can't remember how long it took Tesia to grow back her fur after her abdominal ultrasound a few years ago. I was less worried because it happened in April or May and was getting warmer. Oh, I hope Hannah's fur grows back soon.


It was very weird when it happened. I'd read about rare, but possible hair loss with other chemos, but not carboplatin. 

Chemo does slow hair regrowth - so I'm trying really hard to be patient, since Hannah's not bothered by it. The oncology surgeon said she looks like a patchwork quilt


----------



## goldy1

I am so glad to hear the cardiologist gave you good news. I know a little bit about heart murmurs and the fact that he said he doesn't need to see Hannah for a while means (I think) that she's stable. I don't know why the grade is IV/VI either. Maybe its in the 4 thru 6 range; varies in her recent tests.

And as long as Hannah is warm enough, her hair loss isn't a problem for her. Dogs are great and such a reality check for me. Sometimes I think a lighter coat would be a good thing for finding skin problems early. I just had Chance to the vet yesterday to recheck some lumps, bumps and skin problems we have been watching. I had trouble finding one I wanted to have the vet examine. But of course I find it easily when I am at home with him. 

I am thinking of you and Hannah and glad you are having good times together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy for good news and glad that Hannah is eating and feeling better. Hope weekend is calm and good one for you two.


----------



## dborgers

Happy Hannah  Our Katie has had a heart murmur the 8+ years she's been with us. Doesn't affect her. Same thing with the hair loss. His coat has never grown back completely, but it's getting better and better month to month. Thank god they aren't vain or we'd also have them going to the Hair Club. LOL


----------



## Lucky Penny

Glad she got her 2nd round of chemo. I hope the UTI goes away quickly. How does Hannah feel after chemo? 

I hope your car issues go away very quickly!


----------



## hubbub

goldy1 said:


> I am so glad to hear the cardiologist gave you good news. I know a little bit about heart murmurs and the fact that he said he doesn't need to see Hannah for a while means (I think) that she's stable. I don't know why the grade is IV/VI either. Maybe its in the 4 thru 6 range; varies in her recent tests.
> 
> And as long as Hannah is warm enough, her hair loss isn't a problem for her. Dogs are great and such a reality check for me. Sometimes I think a lighter coat would be a good thing for finding skin problems early. I just had Chance to the vet yesterday to recheck some lumps, bumps and skin problems we have been watching. I had trouble finding one I wanted to have the vet examine. But of course I find it easily when I am at home with him.
> 
> I am thinking of you and Hannah and glad you are having good times together.


I agree with you about her being stable. Personally I was relieved for the clearance - with everything else going on, it was nice to get a "pass" even if she does have heart issues. It actually wasn't the murmur that prompted the ekg/echo. She has an aortic arch that they were concerned about. 

After my post, I found this site that explains heart murmurs: Heart Murmurs - - According to table 4, a IV/VI means "Loud intensity without a precordial thrill" 

I hope Chance didn't have any problematic lumps/bumps at the vet. Sometimes I snip the hair near a lump in order to locate it again. I've also marked her up with a permanent marker too 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am happy for good news and glad that Hannah is eating and feeling better. Hope weekend is calm and good one for you two.


Thanks - I hope things are calm(er) with little Charlie at your house  It's so funny reading about his adventures. I distinctly remember at our first puppy obedience class, the teacher said that we should know that all puppies are meant to try our patience. She added that years down the road we would forget about those trying "puppy days and nights" and we'd hear others talk about their new puppy and we'd think "My sweetie never did that!" - she said that being able to look back with a smile and good humor is what allows us to have another pup come into our lives and our hearts down the road. 



dborgers said:


> Happy Hannah  Our Katie has had a heart murmur the 8+ years she's been with us. Doesn't affect her. Same thing with the hair loss. His coat has never grown back completely, but it's getting better and better month to month. Thank god they aren't vain or we'd also have them going to the Hair Club. LOL


I keep reminding myself that she's not bothered by the missing hair. A former neighbor had a large Maine **** cat that was always into trouble (he'd regularly come home covered in mud, grease, with stickers matted in his fur, you name it), so she started had him shaved. Poor boy hid for about a month until his hair started to regrow! :no:



Lucky Penny said:


> Glad she got her 2nd round of chemo. I hope the UTI goes away quickly. How does Hannah feel after chemo?
> 
> I hope your car issues go away very quickly!


Thank you - thankfully, the car issues are resolved and it wasn't "quite" as bad as they thought, so I am thrilled!

The first round of her chemo, she was fine for the first 24 hours then was clearly nauseated for about 24 hours. She didn't vomit, but she looked like she felt awful and wasn't interested in eating or doing anything else (no tail wags, dull eyes, etc). 

This time she was fine for about 12 hours and then had similar symptoms as before for about 2 days, but more intense. In addition to the previous stuff, she slept heavily or laid with her eyes barely open, wouldn't raise her head, refused to acknowledge visitors and would only step out the door to go to the bathroom and then immediately want to come back inside. 

Once she went past the 24 hour window and was still feeling bad, I started getting worried and more worried.Around the 48 hour mark, a neighbor (who'd stopped by to check on her for me while I was at work) phoned to say that that Hannah was up, rolling around on the carpet and had been on a walk - I was so happy. I hope since this is the maximum dose that this will be the maximum side effect, but I'm just taking things a day at a time.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Hannah is doing so well, and hope that the UTI will pass quickly. 
I think dogs are so much more resilient than us humans. And..... dogs don't complain.... 

Hugs to sweet Hannah! I hope you all have a great uneventful weekend ahead!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Poor Hannah, those side effects sound awful. She must not have eaten much. It is scary when they don't bounce back as fast as they did after the first treatment. That is great news she is starting to feel better. I would get all nervous seeing my neighbor calling, but I’m glad it was a good call! Hopefully you two will have a nice relaxing weekend. When is her chemo schedule? How many more does she have?


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Hello all! This week has been brought to you by the letter C - Chemo, cardiology, clavamox and car issues.
> 
> Hannah got her second round of chemo, despite the suspected UTI. They gave her the full dose this time and the first two days were rough. She's finally feeling better though and has decided to eat more.
> 
> Her cardiology appt went well and they've basically released her for the next 12 months. One thing I find strange is they give her heart murmur a grade of IV/VI (I'm assuming it's 4/6? - so why isn't it just grade 5?? - I keep meaning to ask).
> 
> The UTI is back, so she's back on Clavamox. I'm thankful it's treatable with a number of antibiotics though. The Dr said she may need to be on a maintenance dose of Clavamox while on chemo, but wanted to talk to the other Drs about it.
> 
> Car issues - ugh. Thankfully, we're up and running again
> 
> We're so ready for the weekend - hope you all are too!


Thanks for the report by the letter C. I hope next week is brought to us by the letters G and H --she's doing GREAT and is HEALTHY!!:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the update. It really has been such a rollercoaster for you and Hannah, you've had so many obstacles to overcome - you two are such an inspiration!

Glad that Hannah is doing well though and hope that you have a great weekend together


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> It was very weird when it happened. I'd read about rare, but possible hair loss with other chemos, but not carboplatin.
> 
> Chemo does slow hair regrowth - so I'm trying really hard to be patient, since Hannah's not bothered by it. The oncology surgeon said she looks like a patchwork quilt


Barkley didn't get that drug, but he just experienced the thinning fur and slow regrowth. He also experienced something that isn't very common but happens- hyperpigmentation of the skin. It concerned me very much when it started, and it was probably more visible because of the thinner coat. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hannah is so very lucky to have you watching over her and fighting for her!

From all that I have read and been told by humans who have been through it, having side effects increase after repeated rounds of chemo is to be expected, almost in the way that allergies get worse over time if left untreated. It doesn't mean that she is sicker or that the chemo isn't working, but rather that her body recognizes the toxin that all chemo substances are and is fighting to be rid of it.

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for the good weekend wishes  It's to be quite nice here, so I hope we can enjoy relaxing with maybe a few errands thrown in. Plus, we'll be celebrating Andy's 1 year anniversary 



Lucky Penny said:


> When is her chemo schedule? How many more does she have?


As long as her blood work is ok and we don't have any problems, she is due to have chemo every 3 weeks. They are suggesting 6 rounds of chemo which means she should finish up at the end of February. They'll restage her at the halfway point (in January) which means an abdominal ultrasound and x-rays again. After the last round, we'll reassess and decide the plan from there.



Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks for the report by the letter C. I hope next week is brought to us by the letters G and H -- she's doing GREAT and is HEALTHY!!:crossfing:crossfing


This made me laugh out loud - Thank you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys today, hoping you have a great weekend!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Brought to us by the letters G and H made me laugh out loud, too.

I really hope you two have a great weekend, too. I'm planning to just hang out with Tee, too.


----------



## cgriffin

How is Hannah doing today? 
I hope she is feeling grrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Praying that all of rounds of the chemo go smoothly and are sucessfull.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just thinking about you and Hannah..


----------



## dborgers

Just a little something to give Hannah a thrill


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers, hope Hannah is doing great these days.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah!!!:wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs

just dropping by to say hello!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Hannah!:smooch::smooch:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in to see how Hannah is doing...


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for checking in on us.  I've been up to my neck in life's *stuff* and haven't had time to do much else - - my to-do list is probably as big as Santa's at this point! :uhoh: 

Hannah's doing really well - all things considered, yep, she's probably doing great  (although she does better on sunny days than overcast ones)! 

It's been sort of dreary here for a few days and so Hannah's sleeping during the day more. This means that she's wide awake around 2 am and starts barking at any "creature" outside (which now includes my neighbor's holiday decorations) :doh: The only resolution has been to go outside to make sure it's really not a creature or something to be barked at. I did tell my neighbor that we were having to come investigate their decor in the wee hours - thankfully she thought it was funny.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update!
I am glad that Hannah is feeling well even, if she thinks the neighbors christmas decorations are critters or intruders, lol, too funny! 
I hope you have a great weekend together, try not to get too stressed, I now "it's the season".
Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## Sweet Girl

It sounds like she is feeling better! And getting into the spirit of the season.


----------



## goldy1

Great to hear that Hannah's doing so well ! Love the part about the Christmas decorations but too bad about your sleep.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Hannah is doing well. That's so funny how she barks at your neighbours Christmas decorations, that sounds exactly like something that Daisy would have done - Goldens really are so funny arent they 

Hope that you both are having a good weekend!


----------



## dborgers

Ha ha ... TOO funny! Hannah may think they're electric mushrooms. That's just cute


----------



## Karen519

*Love this*



hubbub said:


> Thanks for checking in on us.  I've been up to my neck in life's *stuff* and haven't had time to do much else - - my to-do list is probably as big as Santa's at this point! :uhoh:
> 
> Hannah's doing really well - all things considered, yep, she's probably doing great  (although she does better on sunny days than overcast ones)!
> 
> It's been sort of dreary here for a few days and so Hannah's sleeping during the day more. This means that she's wide awake around 2 am and starts barking at any "creature" outside (which now includes my neighbor's holiday decorations) :doh: The only resolution has been to go outside to make sure it's really not a creature or something to be barked at. I did tell my neighbor that we were having to come investigate their decor in the wee hours - thankfully she thought it was funny.


I love this! Tucker and Tonka bark at our next door neighbors 13 foot Santa Claus!!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub.... how is sweet Hannah today?


----------



## PrincessDi

That's funny that she barks at the decorations! So glad she is doing well and is guarding your neighborhood against questionable characters!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, hope you have good time only.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you guys, sending good thoughts and wishes!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on sweet Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's getting along really well - she's feeling spunky and thrilled when we see anyone. (with the cold weather and early darkness we aren't seeing as many people ) 

Everyone is so busy during this time of year - visitors really slack off - and really, not too many people stop by in the dark to visit. Although, a friend came by the other night to check in on us. She brought her ultra-calm dog along and we had a very nice walk with them. 

She's still barking at the decor across the road, but at least now there are some nights that she doesn't have to go check them out. My silly girl!


----------



## PrincessDi

So good to read that Hannah is spunky for visitors! I'm so glad that she is improving.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad you are having a good time. We have very cold weather these days, little Charlie shovels snow on driveway with me, today we did it twice. Not so many people and dogs around on such a cold weather, we try to make the best of it greeting people leaving for work. One year we had a huge snowman decoration we set up at the front yard, my Buddy was barking every evening when snowman would be "getting up", next spring the snowman was sold on garage sale.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear that Hannah is doing well


----------



## dborgers

Great report  I know you gals are having fun. Carry on ... LOL


----------



## KathyL

Hi, just read your post on Hannah barking at the xmas decorations and had to laugh. My previous golden would not walk past a house that had two of those little gingerbread men out. He would walk as far away as possible and keep turning around to make sure they were not following him! But then this was the same golden that bumped his head when he was sniffing a water hydrant and then turned around like "who did that?"
I went back through your old posts and Hannah (and you) have run the gammit of health problems. Too bad you are so far away because my Harley would be the perfect match for her -- he doesn't eat mushrooms, but vacuums up whatever the rabbit dropped the night before. It sounds like she is doing well on the Carboplatin and I hope you have continued success.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That's a great update - I am so glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Hannah's getting along really well - she's feeling spunky and thrilled when we see anyone. (with the cold weather and early darkness we aren't seeing as many people )
> 
> Everyone is so busy during this time of year - visitors really slack off - and really, not too many people stop by in the dark to visit. Although, a friend came by the other night to check in on us. She brought her ultra-calm dog along and we had a very nice walk with them.
> 
> She's still barking at the decor across the road, but at least now there are some nights that she doesn't have to go check them out. My silly girl!


I'm glad a friend came by for a walk with her dog! Glad to hear that Hannah's doing well. I can just see and hear her barking at the Christmas Decorations!!


----------



## goldy1

Thank you for the great report on Hannah. Prayers and good wishes for continued progess and improvement !!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just checking in on you and Hannah, hope that's she's continuing to do well


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm checking on Hannah too, hoping she's still doing well! I'm sorry I've been amiss in posting- the little Yoginator is taking a lot of my time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys, hoping Hannah continues to do well.


----------



## *Laura*

How is sweet Hannah doing today?


----------



## cgriffin

Just checking in on Hannah. I hope she is doing good and looking forward to Santa Paws 
Wishing you and your family, furry and non-furry, a very merry Christmas


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also came by to see if there was any update on lovely Hannah. Hope she is doing well and you will have a good holiday together.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Checking in on Hannah and you!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying you and Hannah had a good CHRISTMAS!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone for checking in on us  I had some problems accessing the forum and then Hannah had a bit of a setback and I didn't want to log on. 

She had her 3rd round of chemo last week - she's handled the previous rounds well with the exception of her slight nausea. To try to avoid the nausea this time, we came home with Ondansetron in addition to the Cernia. The new med worked fantastically on her nausea - it was like nothing had happened. However, she had a strange side effect that they had never heard of - - within an hour of taking the meds, her rectum would completely relax and unfortunately poop would fall out while she slept. She was completely unaware of it. Fortunately it was "normal" poop, so I secured her in one room and dealt with it while she was on the new meds. The doctors are also trying to decide how to address her ongoing UTI problems during chemo (due to her lowered immune system and the concern of causing a septic infection) - this is being complicated by another problem - her kidney function. 

Her urine protein creatinine ratio has gone up for the second time in a row (currently at their highest levels). Previously the ratio has come down when infections were controlled (UTI, skin, etc), but they were never in the normal range. We're initially making small adjustments to her meds - one thing at a time to try to isolate any adverse reaction. The kidney problems had become out of sight - out of mind and came rushing back. This news combined with some other things brought on the "ugh" which took a while to get out of my head. 

Fortunately, we had a few lazy days with Christmas Eve/Day - the weather was dreary, but thankfully not severe as was originally forecast. The best gift I could have asked for was right here - Hannah feels good and is enjoying life - - for that, I am so grateful.

She's scheduled for her fourth round of chemo in a few weeks at which time they'll repeat her ultrasound and x-rays and re-stage her. Thank you again.


----------



## KathyL

Oh, it sounds like you have had quite a scare, but if Hannah feels good and is happy that is the main thing. Praying for good ultrasound and xrays.


----------



## dborgers

Ah ... a nice cozy Christmas with the ones we love. Doesn't get better than that


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that you guys have had a couple of problems. As KathyL said aslong as Hannah is feeling good in herself then you're happy  I'm so glad that you and Hannah were able to enjoy a special Christmas together. Everyday with them is a gift. Hope that the next appointment goes well for her, and sending her a big hug!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

So very sorry to hear that Hannah had a setback, but glad that she is alright now and that you had a good Christmas!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I was worried, because you had not posted in a while.
I am glad that Hannah is doing well despite set-backs and unexpected complications.

I am glad you had a nice christmas

I am keeping fingers and toes crossed that the kidney issues won't get worse and all will be well and continuously improve for sweet Hannah

Wishing all the best and only good news in the new year!


----------



## Sweet Girl

So sorry about the setback. I went to check the anti-nausea drug they sent home with us when Tee started chemo - it's called Metoclopramide. Maybe it's one you can ask about? I haven't actually had to give it to Tesia. I'm holding my breath right now, as we are on the day after chemo treatment 2 today. She hasn't been enthusiastic about eating, but she eats. I know today and tomorrow will be the hard days. These poor pooches. I keep telling her we're all trying to make her better. 

What kind of chemo is Hannah on? Do you know the name? One thing the vet said to me yesterday was that if the current chemo drug Tesia is on doesn't work, there are other ones to try. I wonder if there are some alternatives they can try on Hannah that may not be so hard on her kidneys. 

Poor girl. I know how hard this all is. I'm glad you had some nice, peaceful days together over the holidays. I hope you have many more like them.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so good to hear from you again! Thanks for the happy news that Hannah is still enjoying life and had a good Christmas with you. That's what matters most.

Kidney issues are tough. When we fought Sabrina's kidney disease and frequent UTIs, I gave her chicken broth mixed with water morning and evening. The broth motivated her to drink more and kept her hydrated, as well as flushing her kidneys. That kept her stable for almost five years. I hope something similar works for Hannah.

Holding Hannah and you gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub it's great to get an update. I'm glad you've enjoyed a good Christmas with your sweetie. I'm thinking of you and hope Hannah's latest issues get resolved


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> So sorry about the setback. I went to check the anti-nausea drug they sent home with us when Tee started chemo - it's called Metoclopramide. Maybe it's one you can ask about? I haven't actually had to give it to Tesia. I'm holding my breath right now, as we are on the day after chemo treatment 2 today. She hasn't been enthusiastic about eating, but she eats. I know today and tomorrow will be the hard days. These poor pooches. I keep telling her we're all trying to make her better.
> 
> What kind of chemo is Hannah on? Do you know the name? One thing the vet said to me yesterday was that if the current chemo drug Tesia is on doesn't work, there are other ones to try. I wonder if there are some alternatives they can try on Hannah that may not be so hard on her kidneys.


Thankfully, Hannah has never been really sick post chemo, but she's slow to eat and very sedate - - you can look at her eyes and see she doesn't feel well. The addition of the Ondansetron completely eliminated those symptoms and she was bright eyed and ate with her normal gusto. I'll have to ask about the med you mentioned, but having her look and feel good post chemo is worth my dealing with the side effect of the Ondansetron.

Hannah is on Carboplatin - a platinum based chemotherapy. My understanding is that it's used primarily with bone cancer. At our next appt, when they restage her, we'll know if she'll continue with it or change the protocol, as your oncologist mentioned. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Kidney issues are tough. When we fought Sabrina's kidney disease and frequent UTIs, I gave her chicken broth mixed with water morning and evening. The broth motivated her to drink more and kept her hydrated, as well as flushing her kidneys. That kept her stable for almost five years. I hope something similar works for Hannah.


Thank you for sharing about Sabrina's care. It's very encouraging. I've gotten a scale to determine her water intake. Most would just measure a bowl at a time, but my girl is such a messy eater *and* such a princess that when her water gets too "dirty" with food bits, she'll wait until she has fresh and "clean" water to drink


----------



## goldy1

So glad to hear that after the most recent rough patch, things seem to be going in the right direction for Hannah again.

One of the most difficult things about any - even small - setback is you don't know how it's going to end while you are dealing with it. And after all you and Hannah have been through, it's hard to get your mind to settle down. Most times, small setbacks get solved and you can get back on track but we (humans) are always aware that something more serious can be around the corner. That's what happens with me anyway.

We've chatted about this before. We try for their sakes to be positive and happy and not think about the "what-ifs". The Golden outlook has taught me a lot.

I have to laugh about the dirty water bowl because Chance is just like Hannah in that regard. He likes his water CLEAN and COLD. Which means I'm basically changing his water all the time. I was going to get him a bubbler like I have for my cat, but I have gotten used to just putting fresh water into Chance's bowl a lot.
When he was young, he tested once with high crystals in his urine. My vet said to just insure he gets enough fresh water. Yes, that solved the problem so I just had to understand what Chance's definition of fresh is. He trained me and all has been well ever since. 

Happy new year to you and Hannah!


----------



## dborgers

> when her water gets too "dirty" with food bits, she'll wait until she has fresh and "clean" water to drink


Ha! She isn't alone in that. We have a huge water bowl. When it gets one little item in it they look at the bowl, then at us. Water gets changed LOL. We're so happy Hannah is feeling so well


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that you and Hannah had a nice relaxing Christmas! So sad to read about the setback. Thinking positive thoughts for Hannah and hoping for each day to get better for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so very happy to read that Hannah had a nice Christmas!


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> Most would just measure a bowl at a time, but my girl is such a messy eater *and* such a princess that when her water gets too "dirty" with food bits, she'll wait until she has fresh and "clean" water to drink


I think it's definitely a golden thing with the clean water. Daisy was exactly the same lol! She even cottoned on from a young age that the word 'fresh' was clean cold water. Gotta love goldens 

Glad that Hannah is doing well though, and a very Happy new year to you two


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Hannah, you and your family a happy New Year 2013, full of hope and promise


----------



## goldy1

cgriffin said:


> Wishing Hannah, you and your family a happy New Year 2013, full of hope and promise


Same here!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Happy 2013 to you and Hannah!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy New Year to Hannah and you, with extra special wishes for Miss Hannah!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - Happy New Year to you and Hannah


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy New Year and all the best to you and sweet Hannah girl!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wishing all the best for you and Hannah in the new year!


----------



## dborgers

Happy New Year and a great 2013


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone - Hannah and I send our best wishes for 2013 to each of you! 

I realized yesterday that a year ago, Hannah and I spent part of New Year's Eve at the ER vet because she was limping. At the time, I thought she might have torn her other ACL, fortunately, she hadn't that night - - but 5 months later, yep, torn. :doh: 

Every so often I look back through the thread to see where we've been during our most recent journey. It's been a struggle at times, but I am so grateful we found this forum, it's wealth of knowledge and all of you - our forum friends.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Hannah and sending her hugs


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping you and Hannah are doing good!!!


----------



## dborgers

Hugs and kisses to Hannah from her cousin, Andy, in Nashville


----------



## cgriffin

Hope the new year has been good for you so far.
Hugs and belly rubs for Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Hannah is doing well and sending her a big hug


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in to see how Hannah is doing. Sending good thoughts to you both..


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, just checkin' in to see how your doin'.


----------



## hotel4dogs

also just stopping by with good wishes for you and Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone  We had some big wind storms come through the other night and they brought down trees - - which snapped power poles - - pulled down lines for power/cable/phone. UGH! Fortunately, none of it was on our property and the power was restored fairly quickly, but my phone still sounds as if I'm listening to someone using piece of sandpaper. 

That being said, Hannah's doing pretty well  She was restaged last week and her ultrasound and x-rays show no changes from the last set! (And fortunately her shaving isn't quite as funny looking as her Nashville cousin Andy!  I didn't think I could be more thrilled with this news. 

Then the oncology technician then came out to deliver mixed news. They had received a returned batch of the chemotherapy drug that Hannah takes. The vet and client had returned the drug to the teaching hospital to be donated to another client. Hannah was selected to receive the returned batch which was almost enough to fill her dose - which meant that the majority of her chemo treatment was free. I still get choked up thinking about it. I'm sure it happens more often than I would think, but this small act meant so much to me. It was very difficult to manage tempering my joy while knowing that it was due to someone's loss.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy to hear that Hannah is doing good and that you dodged the damage from the storms 

I understand your mixed feelings about receiving the chemo drug, and I am so sorry for the poor furbaby that did not make it. But, it is kind of like paying it forward, wouldn't you say? Even if the poor sould did not make it. 

Hugs to Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Really pleased that Hannah is doing well  little star she is!
That was really kind of them to donate the drug after their loss. I'm sure that the owners whose poor dog who didn't make it will take some comfort in knowing that they have helped someone else.
Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> But, it is kind of like paying it forward, wouldn't you say? Even if the poor sould did not make it.
> Hugs to Hannah


Yes - absolutely paying it forward! I'm a believer in doing so  I've never been in a situation where I've been so aware that I benefitted by someone else's loss. It was a very strange feeling. I think of the pup and it's family every day - multiple times a day and hope they are able to find comfort in their actions. 

Thank you  BTW, hugs distributed while I was at home for lunch - - Hannah responded with a happy mini zoom through the kitchen


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Thank you everyone  We had some big wind storms come through the other night and they brought down trees - - which snapped power poles - - pulled down lines for power/cable/phone. UGH! Fortunately, none of it was on our property and the power was restored fairly quickly, but my phone still sounds as if I'm listening to someone using piece of sandpaper.
> 
> That being said, Hannah's doing pretty well  She was restaged last week and her ultrasound and x-rays show no changes from the last set! (And fortunately her shaving isn't quite as funny looking as her Nashville cousin Andy!  I didn't think I could be more thrilled with this news.
> 
> Then the oncology technician then came out to deliver mixed news. They had received a returned batch of the chemotherapy drug that Hannah takes. The vet and client had returned the drug to the teaching hospital to be donated to another client. Hannah was selected to receive the returned batch which was almost enough to fill her dose - which meant that the majority of her chemo treatment was free. I still get choked up thinking about it. I'm sure it happens more often than I would think, but this small act meant so much to me. It was very difficult to manage tempering my joy while knowing that it was due to someone's loss.


Hubbub: That is wonderful that the dose was donated. Even though the person lost their dog I'm sure they would be so happy to know that another lucky dog got to use it. God Bless, Hannah, and you!!


----------



## hubbub

HolDaisy said:


> Really pleased that Hannah is doing well  little star she is!
> That was really kind of them to donate the drug after their loss. I'm sure that the owners whose poor dog who didn't make it will take some comfort in knowing that they have helped someone else.
> Hugs to Hannah!


Thank you - that is my hope as well  Hugs to be distributed upon arrival at home - - in the meantime, please give Sammy a hug from us


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> Hubbub: That is wonderful that the dose was donated. Even though the person lost their dog I'm sure they would be so happy to know that another lucky dog got to use it. God Bless, Hannah, and you!!


Thank you Karen! Hannah was chosen from the dogs due for that chemo last week - the technician told me that Hannah's was the first name anyone mentioned and that everyone agreed (without discussion) that she should get it. It was truly a wonderful feeling and we will continue to LIVE each moment to the fullest to honor them.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbuh*

Oh, that is SO TOUCHING about Hannah being the first one mentioned!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Glad that Hannah is doing well. How wonderful that someone donated Hannah's medicine.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hubbub said:


> Thank you everyone  We had some big wind storms come through the other night and they brought down trees - - which snapped power poles - - pulled down lines for power/cable/phone. UGH! Fortunately, none of it was on our property and the power was restored fairly quickly, but my phone still sounds as if I'm listening to someone using piece of sandpaper.
> 
> That being said, Hannah's doing pretty well  She was restaged last week and her ultrasound and x-rays show no changes from the last set! (And fortunately her shaving isn't quite as funny looking as her Nashville cousin Andy!  I didn't think I could be more thrilled with this news.
> 
> Then the oncology technician then came out to deliver mixed news. They had received a returned batch of the chemotherapy drug that Hannah takes. The vet and client had returned the drug to the teaching hospital to be donated to another client. Hannah was selected to receive the returned batch which was almost enough to fill her dose - which meant that the majority of her chemo treatment was free. I still get choked up thinking about it. I'm sure it happens more often than I would think, but this small act meant so much to me. It was very difficult to manage tempering my joy while knowing that it was due to someone's loss.



Good to hear about Hannah and no changes. Your news about the donated chemo drug brings tears to my eyes. I cannot think of a more worthy recipient. We donated some of Barkley's unused drugs back to our vet to be used for their pet orphanage, one of them a fairly expensive and serious drug. We knew and hoped we'd never need it again. The clinic owner told me a few weeks later that that drug was used almost immediately to help a dog who was suffering. It warmed my heart, through my tears of grief over losing Barkley, to know the meds he could no longer used helped someone else. I bet the owner of the dog who didn't make it feels the same way and knows just how grateful and appreciative you are. 

Hugs to you guys! Wishing you many good days ahead, without major wind storms that do damage to power lines!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Hannah. I am too glad that Hannah is chosen for this donation and it could help her and make it little bit easier on your budget too. I donated my Bud's leftover medications. It is a bitter sweet, I was sad it didn't help him but hope that some other dog could benefit from it. Ones where close to $10 a pill. Wish you have a great time with your girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Yes - absolutely paying it forward! I'm a believer in doing so  I've never been in a situation where I've been so aware that I benefitted by someone else's loss. It was a very strange feeling. *I think of the pup and it's family every day *- multiple times a day and hope they are able to find comfort in their actions.
> 
> Thank you  BTW, hugs distributed while I was at home for lunch - - Hannah responded with a happy mini zoom through the kitchen


What a touching thing that that dog's family did. And I bet they would be so happy to know that you think about their pup everyday - you are clearly the very kind of person they hoped it would go to. 

And great news that Hannah's stable - keep it up sweet girl!!


----------



## dborgers

Hurrah for Hannah!! We're all rooting for ya here, girlfriend!

Andy saw the pics of when you were shaved the same as he is now, so he feels like he's 'in style'


----------



## goldy1

I understand the "no changes" good news. So glad that 2013 is starting this way!

The chemo donation is a touching story. So glad you shared it with us. I will keep sending good thoughts and prayers for Hannah.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hoping sweet Hannah is continueing to do well and enjoy life!


----------



## hubbub

Hannah has been enjoying the break in the rain (*FINALLY!*) and the slight increase in temperatures. I imagine that at her age, with plates and screws in 2 legs, she's feels these changes more readily.

Friday she walked almost 3 miles (4 separate walks) and I was shocked - I don't think she realized how far she was walking - she was just sniffing along at a steady pace. In fact, I'm sure she would have walked a bit more, but I was worried about her - and, yes, she was a bit stiff the next day. But she was enjoying herself and that meant the world to me.


----------



## *Laura*

Thats great that Hannah walked so far. She must be feeling pretty good these days to go so far. I can't think of anyone more deserving than you for this very kind donation. (I'm sorry for the family who donated..so sad for them and such a kind gesture in the midst of their grief)


----------



## cgriffin

Great news! I am so happy that Hannah enjoyed her long walk


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news that Hannah managed such a long walk  I bet she really enjoyed herself! Hope that she continues to do well.


----------



## love never dies

Great news. All the best to Hannah. (I never dared to click your thread and read... but I did. Just want to say you are great, I dont know how you can handle all these... but you are great). 

Prayers for Hannah and you.


----------



## dborgers

Yeah Hannah!! You go girl! We'll be right here cheering you on.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nothing makes me feel better than reading your great update. You go girl, enjoy life! Hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Hannah has been enjoying the break in the rain (*FINALLY!*) and the slight increase in temperatures. I imagine that at her age, with plates and screws in 2 legs, she's feels these changes more readily.
> 
> Friday she walked almost 3 miles (4 separate walks) and I was shocked - I don't think she realized how far she was walking - she was just sniffing along at a steady pace. In fact, I'm sure she would have walked a bit more, but I was worried about her - and, yes, she was a bit stiff the next day. But she was enjoying herself and that meant the world to me.


It makes my heart smile to hear that Hannah did 3 miles-she puts me to shame!


----------



## PrincessDi

Truly AWESOME new!! So glad that Hannah is feeling well enough to enjoy the things she loves!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Hannah has been enjoying the break in the rain (*FINALLY!*) and the slight increase in temperatures. I imagine that at her age, with plates and screws in 2 legs, she's feels these changes more readily.
> 
> Friday she walked almost 3 miles (4 separate walks) and I was shocked - I don't think she realized how far she was walking - she was just sniffing along at a steady pace. In fact, I'm sure she would have walked a bit more, but I was worried about her - and, yes, she was a bit stiff the next day.* But she was enjoying herself and that meant the world to me.*


Aw, I wrote almost exactly this on Tesia's thread today. It is such a rush of joy to see our sick girls feeling better, isn't it? I hope she keeps it up!


----------



## hotel4dogs

that's fabulous! So glad to hear she's feeling well enough to continue to love life!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wow, I'm so happy for Hannah and you! Hannah, keep on walking!


----------



## goldy1

I'm celebrating Hannah's long happy walks with you. This is such wonderful news.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hope you and Hannah are enjoying your walks!


----------



## Lucky Penny

It makes me happy to read that Hannah is doing so well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you two, hope you have good time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just saying hi to Hannah and hope that she is still doing well. Sammy sends her hugs


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Thinking of you, cuz

- Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on Hannah! Hope she is feeling good!


----------



## hubbub

Well, things have been up and down with Hannah. Nothing earth shattering - just "off" a bit (slow to eat, stiffer than usual, etc) every now and again. 

On some level I think she knows/senses my stress and is reacting to that or perhaps the weather is bothering her more. We had the freakish storms roll through with their rain and wind which unsettled her for a few days. Ah - I don't know. 

On a brighter note, she was well enough to have her 5th dose of chemo this week. It seems to have affected her a bit harder than the first few, but we're trying to balance the nausea without the side effects from the meds. She even skipped a couple of meals.  It was a nice weekend, but she really wasn't interested in being outdoors. Finally, late this afternoon she decided she'd go outside. After laying there for about 30 minutes, she rolled and stretched in the grass a bit which was heart warming to see. 

She was mischevous for a few moments too. I was picking up sticks from the storms when she walked past me slowly and picked up the next stick in my path. I kept going and then she did it again and again a few more times. She was too tired to do much else, but I hope that it was a sign that she's bouncing back to normal.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This has to be a difficult evening for you. 

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, way to help out mom in the yard  Hope you feel 100% really soon.


----------



## hubbub

Oh a lighter note, either she or the cat has horrific gas at the moment :yuck: I keep checking to see if she's leaking, but I'm thinking a gas mask might be a good investment.


----------



## dborgers

If Hannah gets a look like this and giggles you know who the culprit is


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Hannah! Glad you are helping Mom and rolling around in the yard! Keep up the good work!


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing Hannah all the best and that she feels better soon.
Hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Hannah and bless her for helping you pick up the sticks


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah

I'm so glad you helped Mom pick up all of the sticks!

I hope you know that Uncle Danny was just kidding with the pictures!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Well, things have been up and down with Hannah. Nothing earth shattering - just "off" a bit (slow to eat, stiffer than usual, etc) every now and again.
> 
> On some level I think she knows/senses my stress and is reacting to that or perhaps the weather is bothering her more. We had the freakish storms roll through with their rain and wind which unsettled her for a few days. Ah - I don't know.
> 
> On a brighter note, she was well enough to have her 5th dose of chemo this week. It seems to have affected her a bit harder than the first few, but we're trying to balance the nausea without the side effects from the meds. She even skipped a couple of meals.  It was a nice weekend, but she really wasn't interested in being outdoors. Finally, late this afternoon she decided she'd go outside. After laying there for about 30 minutes, she rolled and stretched in the grass a bit which was heart warming to see.
> 
> She was mischevous for a few moments too. I was picking up sticks from the storms when she walked past me slowly and picked up the next stick in my path. I kept going and then she did it again and again a few more times. She was too tired to do much else, but I hope that it was a sign that she's bouncing back to normal.


Aw, there's still spark there! I can so relate to the up and down. It can be so hard. I hope she stays on the up side for a very long time. i started wondering if part of Tesia being so down was that she was just sleeping and indoors too much (vicious circle - she is tired, I take her out less, she sleeps more, she gets depressed). I actually lifted her into the car yesterday and drove her to the park - and I was so thrilled when she saw where she was and perked up. The little moments are so key - like carrying the ball in the park - or picking up the sticks with you. She probably loved helping. True Golden.


----------



## SandyK

I am glad to see Hannah helped you pick up sticks!! I hope she is feeling better and is eating ok. My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Glad that Hannah feels like helping Mommy! Hope she had a wonderful day today! Wish you had a camera of her helping!!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> If Hannah gets a look like this and giggles you know who the culprit is


Danny that's too funny


----------



## hubbub

Danny - those pictures are so funny! I narrowed the "odor" to Hannah - it's a side effect of the chemo, but goodness :yuck: 

PrincessDi - I absolutely agree that this thread needs a few pics to spice things up. I'll see what I can do.  

Hannah's a bit better, still not eating with relish, but better. I'd say she's about 80% normal. 

BUT - about those sticks - - - her version of helping means picking up a stick then laying down to chew it into tiny pieces. In the summer, she'll lay directly in the path of the mower and look at you with this "What? Jeez, I just LAID down!" 

I think Hannah has fooled you guys too! But all kidding aside, I know that the bulk of my time with her has already passed and that one day I'll want nothing more than a return of her mischief and agonizingly slow walks (really more stop and start walks - while she's deciding which pine cone or sweet gum ball to carry). For that reason, I work very hard to live in the moment and relish every second. Only dog lovers understand that these moments are treasured gifts. 

Thank you all for sharing the joy with us.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Danny - those pictures are so funny! I narrowed the "odor" to Hannah - it's a side effect of the chemo, but goodness :yuck:
> 
> PrincessDi - I absolutely agree that this thread needs a few pics to spice things up. I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Hannah's a bit better, still not eating with relish, but better. I'd say she's about 80% normal.
> 
> BUT - about those sticks - - - her version of helping means picking up a stick then laying down to chew it into tiny pieces. In the summer, she'll lay directly in the path of the mower and look at you with this "What? Jeez, I just LAID down!"
> 
> I think Hannah has fooled you guys too! But all kidding aside, I know that the bulk of my time with her has already passed and that one day I'll want nothing more than a return of her mischief and agonizingly slow walks (really more stop and start walks - while she's deciding which pine cone or sweet gum ball to carry). For that reason, I work very hard to live in the moment and relish every second. Only dog lovers understand that these moments are treasured gifts.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing the joy with us.


Hubbub: I just love what you said about Hannah and the sticks and the look like, "Geez I just laid down!" That reminded me so much of my Smooch!

Danny: I wish Ken and I had those Gas Masks when Tucker and Tonka got skunked last Tuesday. WE REALLY NEEDED them. Either the smell is getting better, or we've just grown accustomed to it!


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to read that Hannah is doing pretty good
Keep fighting sweet Hannah and keep helping picking up sticks 
Hugs to both of you


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah made me smile  Good girl, Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hope you and your Mom have a great day, Hannah!


----------



## Chance Benjamin

I'm glad to read that Hannah is still enjoying life even if it's in slow motion. Sometimes we as people rush too much anyways and our dogs show us that there more to life than rushing. Hopefully Hannah gets to eating more. Wishing you both the best and hugs to Hannah.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. Just thinking about you. Hope you're feeling well and having fun


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending Hannah lots of love today!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Sending hugs and kisses to Hannah and her Mom!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending Hannah lots of hugs and hope she's continuing to do well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I have been a little checked out, but I am happy to hear Hannah is continuing to do well. That warms my heart.


----------



## hubbub

We actually had a beautiful sunny afternoon this past weekend. Hannah was delighted to get out and walk (really she's just looking for neighbors to visit). Fortunately, one of the neighbors was outside picking a few flowers as we rounded the corner and she invited us to sit down for a visit. My girl rolled around in the grass and let the sun warm her belly some, but would get up every so often for chin scratches and warm words. It was a nice moment that I'll remember for some time to come. 

The morning started off cloudy and I worked on picking up yard debris again. Of course, my "helper" was out too. 

Here's my stick helper in action :uhoh:


----------



## dborgers

Go, Hannah!! Lovely pic, beautiful girl


----------



## SandyK

Sounds like you had a beautiful day spent with a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

That sounds like a pretty perfect day. I'm so happy to know that Hannah is feeling well and enjoying the sun and the sticks.


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, cute picture of sweet Hannah
I am glad you had a great day, Happy Valentine's Day BTW.


----------



## coppers-mom

You sure gave me a big smile this morning! Hannah is lovely.


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a beautiful time you and Hannah had outside together. She looks so happy in the picture. <3 Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Lovely photo of beautiful Hannah  Sounds like you had a lovely day and glad that your 'stick helper' was at work again :roflmao:


----------



## Doug

It is amazing how a bit of sunshine, fresh air and good company can put everyone, even in our pups in the best mood. You are right it is during those times that we remember and value the most. 
Wishing you many waves of peace and harmony together


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah

Happy Valentines Day!!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Hannah!! Hope everything is going ok.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hannah looks so happy and satisfied in that photo! I'm glad you had a good visit and a good day! I hope you have many more enjoyable days ahead!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just checking on you and Hannah. Hope all's going well!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah,

Just wondering how you're doing, young lady

Danny and Andy


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on Hannah and you.


----------



## hubbub

February has been a whirlwind. I've been busier than ever with work, several people I know have lost loved ones (furry and human) or had weird health issues. Let's just say - I'm ready for March. 

I'll post a proper update in the morning - I've had to correct every other word for spelling in this short post :doh:


----------



## hubbub

Now that I've had some much needed sleep, I'm confident this post will be coherent and not gibberish 

Hannah had her last dose of Carboplatin (chemo) yesterday. We were both exhausted from the storms Sunday night and the long day on Monday, which including driving in pouring rain (stressful to me due to the driving conditions and for her because, well - it was raining . Still, even though she was so tired from being confined that she insisted on her normal walk with friends and visiting with a few others. After her dinner, she crashed on the floor for about an hour and then the wind and rain woke her. She settled down eventually and I was able to get some food and her evening meds in her. 

This morning she's feeling ok. She slept in this morning, didn't want to walk, nor would she eat breakfast. But, after another 2 hour nap, she was up for breakfast and chewing sticks in the yard. Hooray! I'm hopeful to continue this path 

I'm grateful for every moment and those who share them with us. Thank you


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Now that I've had some much needed sleep, I'm confident this post will be coherent and not gibberish
> 
> Hannah had her last dose of Carboplatin (chemo) yesterday. We were both exhausted from the storms Sunday night and the long day on Monday, which including driving in pouring rain (stressful to me due to the driving conditions and for her because, well - it was raining . Still, even though she was so tired from being confined that she insisted on her normal walk with friends and visiting with a few others. After her dinner, she crashed on the floor for about an hour and then the wind and rain woke her. She settled down eventually and I was able to get some food and her evening meds in her.
> 
> This morning she's feeling ok. She slept in this morning, didn't want to walk, nor would she eat breakfast. But, after another 2 hour nap, she was up for breakfast and chewing sticks in the yard. Hooray! I'm hopeful to continue this path
> 
> I'm grateful for every moment and those who share them with us. Thank you


Thinking of you and Hannah every day!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats on the last round of chemo!! I hope it did it's job for Hannah. Glad she wanted to go for a walk and visit, but also rest is good when she needs it. Hannah knows what Hannah wants!!


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> Thinking of you and Hannah every day!


Thank you! (and tail wags from Hannah)  



SandyK said:


> Congrats on the last round of chemo!! I hope it did it's job for Hannah. Glad she wanted to go for a walk and visit, but also rest is good when she needs it. *Hannah knows what Hannah wants!!*


Thanks - me too!  Saying that she knows what she wants is the understatement of the century!  A friend let her out the other day and she laid in the street until my friend called a worker at a nearby house over and asked him to pet her - he obliged


----------



## dborgers

> Saying that she knows what she wants is the understatement of the century!  A friend let her out the other day and she laid in the street until my friend called a worker at a nearby house over and asked him to pet her - he obliged


Too funny! And ya, besides being adverse to rain, sounds like our boy in eating when she wants to. Worrying when they don't, but relief when they finally decide it's time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Congrats to Hannah for graduating from her chemo. I'm hoping she enjoys her social visits, walks and stick chewing (with swallowing the chards) for many years to come! Rain rain go away!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Yay for Hannah being done with Chemo! She will be so happy to not get that again!


----------



## dborgers

I forgot to congratulate Hannah on her last chemo. Ironic Andy just ended his too. I'm pretty sure they're at least kissin' cousins


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to read that Hannah is doing so well. 
Belly rubs and hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations to Hannah, hope that evil is now far away from her forever. Hugs to sweet girl and her mom.


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to hear that beautiful Hannah is doing well  Daisy wasn't a fan of the rain either...which was useful living in England :uhoh: lol

Sending her lots of hugs everyday!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks all 

Hannah's still not feeling *quite* normal. I think we are on the downhill side of side effects though which is good. We'll get there. 

To add to her unsettled feelings, the anti-nausea med that causes fecal incontinence is helping, but poor girl had to have a mini bath when I came home at lunch to check on her. Thankfully, I keep her confined in one room when she's on it - otherwise things could have been much worse.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so very happy to hear that Hannah is finished her chemo. It can be so hard on them, even though it is what is helping them at the same time. I hope once her side effects are done, you can enjoy some sweet time with her - just loving her, and not worrying. You've been through so much with her - she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## goldy1

I was just checking in on you and Hannah. I'm so glad to hear she is finished with chemo. I continue to pray that Hannah feels better and this can be in the rear view mirror.

With spring coming, it will be nice to look forward to longer days, better weather, and leisurely walks to enjoy it all.

You and Hannah are an inspiration. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## dborgers

Hello, Hannah Dahling. I hope you're having fun


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hannah, sending you lots of good wishes and hugs!


----------



## GoldensGirl

How is Hannah? I hope the chemo side effects are gone and that she is enjoying the longer days of spring. She is such a lucky girl to have you at her side.

And how are _you_? Loving and caring for an ailing dog can take all of the energy we have, leaving us so weary that we forget to breathe. I hope you're taking time to be good to yourself, as well as to Hannah, whether that means lunch with friends, a good massage, a long tub soak, or whatever makes you feel a bit spoiled.

Hugs and prayers for Hannah and for you,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

goldy1 said:


> I was just checking in on you and Hannah. I'm so glad to hear she is finished with chemo. I continue to pray that Hannah feels better and this can be in the rear view mirror.
> 
> With spring coming, it will be nice to look forward to longer days, better weather, and leisurely walks to enjoy it all.
> 
> You and Hannah are an inspiration. Keep us posted when you can.





dborgers said:


> Hello, Hannah Dahling. I hope you're having fun





Dallas Gold said:


> Hannah, sending you lots of good wishes and hugs!





GoldensGirl said:


> How is Hannah? I hope the chemo side effects are gone and that she is enjoying the longer days of spring. She is such a lucky girl to have you at her side.
> 
> And how are _you_? Loving and caring for an ailing dog can take all of the energy we have, leaving us so weary that we forget to breathe. I hope you're taking time to be good to yourself, as well as to Hannah, whether that means lunch with friends, a good massage, a long tub soak, or whatever makes you feel a bit spoiled.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Hannah and for you,
> Lucy


Thank you everyone  I don't understand why this thread didn't pop up showing unread posts under my subscribed threads (for the posts prior to today).  Maybe I didn't log out properly one day - I'm sorry it looked like I fell off the planet. 

Hannah has been doing pretty well. She's bounced back nicely and if *finally* eating normally again. The temperatures have been swinging wildly, but we're adapting. I get up about an hour early and turn the heat up which seems to help warm Hannah up and aid her morning walks. Nine times out of 10 she greets me at the door with bouncing, pushing, nuzzling, jumping up (and punching me in the stomach) and/or zoomies with her stuffed babies. The warmer temps also mean more neighbors are outside which thrills her to no end. 

We finally got the yard cleaned up (only trimming bushes/trees left) and Hannah's officially opened the season with plenty of happy grass rolls, more stick chewing (of course!) and plenty of shredded pine cones and sweet gum balls. The time change has her thinking I'm home from work an hour early - a special treat which has brought on more of the door greetings mentioned above! We are enjoying this time before the pollens sideline us both. 

Simply put, she is joyful and full of life and I couldn't be happier. 

I'm doing well for the most part. I have been having off and on problems with inflammation/swelling in my hands and wrists which has been inconvenient (limits my surfing/posting), but I'm managing it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You go girls! I am so happy for you, very nice report, hope many more days is on the roll like those ones.


----------



## dborgers

Happy Hannah news ... Yeah! Glad to hear all of it  I hope the problem with your hands/wrists clears up.


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy to hear that Hannah is doing well


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that Hannah is doing awesome! Enjoy every day to the fullest, girl! Would love to see a zoomies picture! I hope your hands and wrists feel better soon. That has to be painful.


----------



## SandyK

Always puts a smile on my face to hear Hannah is doing so well. I hope the swelling in your hands and wrists improves real soon!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear that Ms. Hannah is doing so well!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So very glad that Hannah is doing so well.


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to read that sweet Hannah is doing so well 
I hope your wrist problems will clear up fast.
Hugs to both of you


----------



## *Laura*

Wonderful update on sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Just a quick checkin - thank you for the posts, good wishes and messages. I'm struggling to catch up with them. Hannah's still doing well and my wrists are improving too. A more thorough post to follow


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Just a quick checkin - thank you for the posts, good wishes and messages. I'm struggling to catch up with them. Hannah's still doing well and my wrists are improving too. A more thorough post to follow


I am so happy for Hannah and you!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Just a quick checkin - thank you for the posts, good wishes and messages. I'm struggling to catch up with them. Hannah's still doing well and my wrists are improving too. A more thorough post to follow


Glad things are going well. As long as we know you and Hannah are okay, that's what matters. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

A more thorough update: 

Hannah's doing pretty well. We met with the vet last week to go over her non cancer related issues. For now, her kidney disease is relatively stable, but, because of her allergies, she cannot change to a kidney friendly diet. 

We are due to see the oncologist in a few more weeks at which time they will repeat the diagnostic tests (abdominal ultrasound, x-rays, etc) before making any recommendations for the path ahead. 

In non-medical related news: :

She's still has the zest for life and has graced me with a few zoomies too. LuckyPenny - agreed! I so would love to catch her zoomies - - it makes me smile to the bottom of my soul when I see her do it. The longer days have also meant more neighbors have been outdoors and she's delighted to visit with friends she hasn't seen in months. 

For me, the last few months have been crazy - at times good crazy and others not so much. I'm nervous of what's to come, but thrilled that she's so vibrant and am reminding myself very often to live in the vibrancy, not the what ifs. I've taken on a number of additional responsibilities at work and am working to find a balance there and then some other adjustments outside of work too, but - coming home to a happy pup brings a joy that I know you all understand all too well


----------



## PrincessDi

Wonderful update, particularly Hannah's zest for life! Your girl is definitely a fighter!


----------



## SandyK

Great update!!! I am so happy for both of you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the update- I think about you two a lot and I'm glad Hannah is gracing you with zoomies and that you are doing well!


----------



## cgriffin

Great news, thank you for the update!
I am so happy that Hannah is doing well and still doing the zoomies 
Hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. I was just thinking about you. 


> She's still has the zest for life and has graced me with a few zoomies too.


That's excellent. Aw. So glad to hear it.


----------



## *Laura*

Wonderful to hear that Hannah is doing so well. (Love the zoomies). Thanks for the update.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> A more thorough update:
> 
> Hannah's doing pretty well. We met with the vet last week to go over her non cancer related issues. For now, her kidney disease is relatively stable, but, because of her allergies, she cannot change to a kidney friendly diet.
> 
> We are due to see the oncologist in a few more weeks at which time they will repeat the diagnostic tests (abdominal ultrasound, x-rays, etc) before making any recommendations for the path ahead.
> 
> In non-medical related news: :
> 
> She's still has the zest for life and has graced me with a few zoomies too. LuckyPenny - agreed! I so would love to catch her zoomies - - it makes me smile to the bottom of my soul when I see her do it. The longer days have also meant more neighbors have been outdoors and she's delighted to visit with friends she hasn't seen in months.
> 
> For me, the last few months have been crazy - at times good crazy and others not so much. I'm nervous of what's to come, but thrilled that she's so vibrant and am reminding myself very often to live in the vibrancy, not the what ifs. I've taken on a number of additional responsibilities at work and am working to find a balance there and then some other adjustments outside of work too, but - coming home to a happy pup brings a joy that I know you all understand all too well


So happy for Hannah and you that she has zest for life!


----------



## KathyL

Just reading over your last post on Hannah and it sounds like she is enjoying the warmer weather. When I read about you being out cleaning up the yard and see the picture of Hanah with her stick, it reminds me so much of Harley. He had a favorite big stick that was part of "his" apple tree that was cut down -- it's still on a chair next to my back door. He would find that stick in spring after the snow had melted and just pick it up and carry it around. I hope you continue making those kind of memories for a long time.


----------



## hubbub

I have been hesitant to post this, but, after seeing the rapidly changing circumstances of so many, I wanted to go ahead and ask for positive thoughts for my girl. 

When I posted last, I didn't mention that Hannah had developed a likely UTI. The Dr offered to see us on Monday, and truly, except for some nervousness that it might be a super drug resistant version, I was pretty calm. I expected we would be in and out of the office quickly and then have her on antibiotics in short order. 

While examining her and reviewing her records (this is her 3rd UTI in about 7 months), the Dr suggested he do a quick ultrasound of her bladder to make sure there were no stones. When we spoke over the weekend, we talked about the previous thickening noted in her bladder, so it seemed like a reasonable and proactive suggestion. The US revealed an irregularity (nodule) near the opening of the urethra. My understanding is that this area of the bladder usually doesn't have inflammation and to paraphrase his words "usually bad things are associated with this area." The spot was not visible at her US in January. I knew immediately this was likely not good news as several friends have lost pets due to similar growths that ultimately caused a blockage. My hope is that since Hannah's so atypical and not a "textbook" patient, that the area is simply inflammation. 

The positive news is that thankfully, the Dr suggested the US, it was discovered, measured and she'll have a recheck with Onco in a few weeks anyway. Also, the confirmed UTI is believed to be the same strain as the previous one and likely wasn't knocked out by the antibiotics since she was on chemo at the time. She's on Cipro now which I hope will rid her body of the bacteria and possibly help *if* the area in the bladder is inflammation. 

In other positive news, she still feels good and wants to go and do.  Shhh, don't tell her, but she'll be getting a medicated bath tomorrow to help her skin issues (I imagine the Cipro will help with those too).


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I think I cannot take anymore bad news............
I am keeping Hannah in my thoughts, hugs to your sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the update. I think I cannot take anymore bad news............
> I am keeping Hannah in my thoughts, hugs to your sweet girl.


I agree. It never seemed like the right time to share. Thank you for posting, I cannot imagine how overwhelmed you are right now.


----------



## Doug

So pleased to hear good news right now about her feeling well. Fortunately you found it and can try to get rid of it now.
You have been a tower of strength to so many of us. Thank you, we wish you ooodles of continued success and happiness.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## dborgers

Glad to hear some good news today. We won't blab about the upcoming bath  Like I've said before:


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I agree. It never seemed like the right time to share. Thank you for posting, I cannot imagine how overwhelmed you are right now.


We always want to hear about Hannah - when it's good and when you need support. 

I am glad to hear Hannah is feeling well, even if she still has the UTI. I hope the Cipro knocks it out this time for good. And hopefully the nodule is nothing to worry about. Good to know it's there and keep an eye on. And I will continue to send positive thoughts for her. Big hugs to Hannah.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that Hannah apprears to be feeling we and enjoying life. Am keeping beautiful Hannah in our thoughts that she continues to be atypical and this is just swelling.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Keeping sweet Hannah in my thoughts and prayers, give her a hug from me.


----------



## KathyL

I am also hoping that what appears to be a nodule is just inflammation. Think about how pretty and soft she will be after her bath -- all ready for her Easter finest and probably a good roll in some soft mud. Keeping you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am sending you guys positive thoughts and prayers for Hannah. I am sorry you are dealing with this new issue and I hope it's just inflammation. I also wanted to say even though we've had a lot of bad news and sadness on the forum in the past week, our hearts are with you and Hannah and we want to give you support when you need it, so please don't hesitate to ask us for good thoughts and prayers for her. (((HUGS)))


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone for the kind words and thoughts. I think part of me wants to hold off on saying anything so it's "less real" and the other half is in some twisted way trying to be polite. I can't even explain it and writing that makes it sound more ridiculous.

Our day has been rough. This morning I took Hannah out to work in the yard with me. Within a few minutes, she was taking deep, quick breaths followed by retching. Then she had blood coming from one side of her nose. I was able to get her inside and she calmed down. The blood slowed and finally it was just pink tinged drainage. I tried to contact our vets, but had to leave messages. A short while later, she repeated the breathing/retching, but this time no blood. Her gums looked good and she was interested in food. The only lingering sign was an occasional phlegmy noise when she breathed. She had a few more breathing episodes during the day, but seems to have settled down finally. 

I kept having flashes to the "this forum is not a substitute for a vet" thread and was willing the phone to ring with a call back. I decided since she wasn't bleeding anymore to keep an eye on her. My kind vet phoned and we went over things to watch for. The conversation made me feel reassured that I'd made the right choice. I felt guilty for contacting the Dr on off time and, for some, a holiday weekend. I am so drained, but she seems to be breathing normally for the time being.


----------



## dborgers

Sending super positive vibes and prayers down to Hannah. Could it be the meds or something like that? 

We care a lot about Hannah. Don't give a second thought about letting us know what's going on. The most positive vibes we can send, the better.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Sending super positive vibes and prayers down to Hannah. Could it be the meds or something like that?
> 
> We care a lot about Hannah. Don't give a second thought about letting us know what's going on. The most positive vibes we can send, the better.


I wasn't exactly thinking about posting or not posting a "what should I do" thread - more along the lines of "if you have to ask, you should probably go" 

I initially thought it was reflux from the Cipro, but the current line of thought is that it is hopefully something mild. Truthfully, I'm not sure what all he suggested (dry sinuses, irritant, etc). I've just never seen blood coming out of her nose and I flipped out. I'm not even sure what my messages said. 

All my emotions started unwinding as soon as we began talking. Truthfully, I just wanted to sit on the phone and exhale all the stress away. I'm to watch her for the next few days and keep an eye for dramatic changes.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ... I felt guilty for contacting the Dr on off time and, for some, a holiday weekend. I am so drained, but she seems to be breathing normally for the time being.


Guilt?!!!!! No way! In your shoes and given Hannah's history, I'd have been calling every 2 minutes until I got an answer. That or I'd have burned rubber to an emergency clinic. You sound like the soul of calm and consideration to me. No wonder you feel drained, spending all that energy on self control. 

The Forum is no substitute for a vet, but we're here at impossible hours and always glad to hear from you. Always. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

You're an incredible and incredibly dedicated mom


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

dborgers said:


> You're an incredible and incredibly dedicated mom


I second that . My thoughts & prayers are with you & Hannah.


----------



## PrincessDi

You are an incredible Mommy! You've taken such good care of Hannah. Praying that Hannah is just having a bout of Sinus and that tomorrow is a better day for her.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> I felt guilty for contacting the Dr on off time and, for some, a holiday weekend. I am so drained, but she seems to be breathing normally for the time being.


No no no - there is no need for guilt at ALL. It is what they are there for, and I bet he said exactly that to you. I would have done the same in a heartbeat. I assume from your post that you don't have an ER vet near you - if you do, there would be no reason not to take her if you are at all worried. Honestly. In Tesia's last months, I called my vet and brought her in with no appointment several times and was always welcomed and Tesia helped. They get to know our sweet dogs, too, and they care a lot. I asked for a copy of Tesia's file after she died, and I saw some really nice notes about her - including one on the very first page that was added after her diagnosis that she was to be brought right in if I called anytime. I bet Hannah has a similar note in her file.

I hope Hannah is better by the time you read this. It must have been so scary - I'd freak out if I saw blood. I almost passed out (seriously) the one time Tesia had bloody diarrhea. Don't hesitate to post anything - worried or hopeful or positive. There is so much knowledge here - and infinite caring. It does help. I hope you are both doing better today.


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub I'm sorry that Hannah is having these problems. It must have been so scary to see her bleeding. I think about you two all the time and am glad you've posted an update. I'll be thinking about you two and hoping for good results from the meds


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in on sweet Hannah and hoping that today is a better day for her.


----------



## Doug

I would have flipped out too! 

I am so sorry that you are going through this especially after her seeming to look so well.
I know how hard it is being super vigilant and not knowing when or if the next hurdle is coming up and knowing if it is a major issue or if it too shall pass.

I encourage you to continue to seek as much input as you can. Vets are there to help. You need to feel as though you have done all that you can for Hannah for your own peace of mind, even if that means being a bit pushy sometimes 

I hope that you get the answers and healing you need so you can get back on track and enjoy some happy times again

Please keep us updated, we are here for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubbub, sorry I didn't see your last few posts about the nose bleeding. Please, no guilt and also, if you posted a question I don't think any of us would throw the This Forum is Not a Vet thread in your face- we know you and we know Hannah. We'd be there to talk you through your stress over it... I should know because Barkley had nosebleeds during his cancer fight. You probably did the best thing possible BTW, take her in, calm her down and let it stop naturally. Had you rushed her to an ER chances are it would have excited her more and that would increase the bleeding more. It's a very scary sight and we did rush Barkley to the vet the first time. They got it stopped, did a minor cauterization and then told me next time to keep him as calm and still as possible to slow down the blood flow, then call them. 

I'm glad your vet called back and helped you through it. 

I hope she's doing better today.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone  Hannah is doing ok (and so am I). She's had several of the strange breathing episodes yesterday and a few today. Thankfully, no retching and no more blood - just some occasional clear drainage. I'm trying to keep track of when she's having them to see if I can pinpoint a trigger. It may be pointless, but it makes me feel as if I'm doing something useful. 

By covering one nostril and then the other, I can hear that her breathing is labored, but she still has air flow through both sides. She's also been a *bit* less enthusiastic about eating which we all know is worrisome. 



Sweet Girl said:


> I assume from your post that you don't have an ER vet near you - if you do, there would be no reason not to take her if you are at all worried....I hope Hannah is better by the time you read this. It must have been so scary - I'd freak out if I saw blood.


I actually have access to and ER vet, but the 2 times that we've been, but I don't like to take her unless it's absolutely an emergency. The two times we've been, she's been misdiagnosed and was so stressed out it broke my heart. 



Doug said:


> I would have flipped out too!


Flipped out is exactly what I did. I cannot imagine what the voice messages I left sounded like. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I should know because Barkley had nosebleeds during his cancer fight. You probably did the best thing possible BTW, take her in, calm her down and let it stop naturally. Had you rushed her to an ER chances are it would have excited her more and that would increase the bleeding more. It's a very scary sight and we did rush Barkley to the vet the first time. They got it stopped, did a minor cauterization and then told me next time to keep him as calm and still as possible to slow down the blood flow, then call them.


The only dog nosebleeds I'd ever seen were dogs with nasal cancer. That was part of my concern - I think I'm still processing the news about the nodule in her bladder too and just started to shut down. You're right she would have been upset about the ER vet. They are only staffed with techs and the Dr is on call, so waiting just amplifies her stress.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I just hate having these issues with my right hand at the time when dogs and people I love so much hurt the most. Your Hannah is always in my prayers from the first post I wrote here. Hugs to both from Charlie and me.


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read that Hannah did ok today and didn't have any more bleeding. I know that and the nodule are so scarey. Sending healing thoughts that sweet Hannah continues to do ok.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that sweet Hannah is doing better. 
I am keeping her also in my jumbled thoughts, hugs to the sweet girl.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just reading all of this now as well. I would of felt the same. Penny as well had nosebleeds. It is so scary. I hope Hannah is feeling better today. She is a strong girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys and hoping that Hannah has a good day today. How is her appetite? Any better? (From one obsessed with feeding dogs right now!)


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and lovely Hannah have a good day.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all. 

Hannah had two breathing episodes during the night (actually, the very wee hours of the morning), but was up and ready for a walk this morning. She was pretty eager for most of our 1/2 mile route, but started dragging a couple of houses before our own. I don't know if it's because she wasn't feeling as well or because she wanted to continue cleaning up (eating) the sweet gum balls in the street and I wouldn't let her. 

Her appetite is ok - nowhere near as worrying as Tiny's. 

I think it's likely the Cipro, but there isn't much I can do about that. She approaches her bowl suspiciously, but I've used a bit of reverse psychology on her though. After I fixed her food and told her ok, she just laid on her bed and looked at me - - SO, I held up her hand signal and said "Stay!" and then waited about 30 seconds and released her, so she got up for her treat and praise. She then ate about 1/2 her meal and then left, but came back about 5 minutes later and finished it off.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Hannah had a two breathing episodes during the night (actually, the very wee hours of the morning), but was up and ready for a walk this morning. She was pretty eager for most of our 1/2 mile route, but started dragging a couple of houses before our own. I don't know if it's because she wasn't feeling as well or because she wanted to continue cleaning up (eating) the sweet gum balls in the street and I wouldn't let her.
> 
> Her appetite is ok - nowhere near as worrying as Tiny's.
> 
> I think it's likely the Cipro, but there isn't much I can do about that. She approaches her bowl suspiciously, but I've used a bit of reverse psychology on her though. After I fixed her food and told her ok, she just laid on her bed and looked at me - - SO, I held up her hand signal and said "Stay!" and then waited about 30 seconds and released her, so she got up for her treat and praise. She then ate about 1/2 her meal and then left, but came back about 5 minutes later and finished it off.


Hubbub: Sorry to hear about Hannah's breathing episodes, but glad she ate.
Will pray for Hannah and you, too!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts for Hannah and prayers for a good day!


----------



## cgriffin

Checking in on sweet Hannah and hoping for a great day ahead, with lots of belly rubs, walking and eating for you.
Toby was also a master at finding his meds in food and eating around it or just plain not eating till he was sure, there were no meds in it.
Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*hANNAH*

Praying that Hannah has a great day today!


----------



## dborgers

Nice trick to get her to eat, Hubbub  Rooting for our girl.


----------



## hubbub

Well, Hannah's holding her own  I would like to say that her breathing episodes have diminished, but with my work schedule, it's possible I'm just missing them. She's still really tired, but her eating has improved a bit. She went for a normal walk this morning and seemed enthusiastic about it. We've had rain off and on since yesterday and I can tell the pollen levels have dropped. Hopefully it's making her feel better too. 

Thank you all for continuing to think of us. Hugs, kisses and belly rubs have been distributed to Hannah who gives her tail wags of approval


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update.
I am so glad Hannah is feeling good, eating more and loving to go for her walks 

More belly rubs and hugs coming Hannah's way

Continuing with keeping everything crossed for the dear Girl


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm glad to hear that Hannah is holding her own. This is so hard, isn't it? We stress and worry and do everything we can for them, and hope it's enough to keep them comfortable "just a little while longer". 
Sending lots of hugs and good thoughts, and love to Hannah.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to hear Hannah is doing better. We're keeping her in our thoughts that she just has sinus or allergy issues. Max had a bout with sinus, when we first were in SC. He improved after a few months. Give sweet Hannah kisses!


----------



## Doug

What a trooper 
Sending you both lots of happy and healing vibes.


----------



## KathyL

Taking a half mile walk is really very good. I liked your post about using reverse psychology on Hannah, but she's a smart girl and will figure that one out in a day or two!


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Hannah has had some breathing episodes. I hope the drop in pollen helps her. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## dborgers

I hope Hannah continues to do well. Please update when you can. We love your girl


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in to see how Hannah is doing. Hoping for news of no more breathing episodes and more lovely walks.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone for thinking of my girl.

She's continued to improve during the week. I haven't heard any other breathing episodes - either during my waking hours or during the night. When she breathes through her mouth she can still sound a bit phlegm-y, but I'm taking things a day at a time. 

The pollens came roaring back and you can't go outside without immediately being covered in yellow film. My eyelashes were even yellow yesterday! The temperatures have been lovely though and Hannah stayed outside yesterday for about an hour. She rolled and stretched in the grass and sunshine - it was beautiful to see her so carefree. When she came inside, I wiped her down thoroughly with a damp towel - and then wiped myself down too. 

I'm anxious about our appts next week, but am glad that she's still here with me and more importantly, that she's had such a good quality of life - even with the "grab bag" of issues.


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to read that Hannah is doing well and improving.

Still keeping everything crossed for sweet Hannah and wishing for continued improvement and only good news.


----------



## dborgers

We love you Hannah


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear that Hannah continues to improve!! I am sending you some rain to take the pollen out of the air


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that sweet Hannah is doing well. I can just picture her in the grass in the sunshine rolling and enjoying herself


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad that sweet Hannah was able to enjoy the sunshine and rolling around! Keeping her in our thoughts that the appointments go well! Give that sweet girl kisses!!


----------



## SandyK

Happy to read Hannah enjoyed rolling around outside. Sorry pollens came back. I hope appts. go well this week.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so glad she continues to enjoy her life! I am sending positive thoughts for your upcoming appts!

The pollen where you are sounds just awful.


----------



## hubbub

Everyone please join me in a celebration DANCE!!!!!!! Hannah's restaging was great - no lung mets, great bloodwork, the abdominal ultrasound showed no mets to the lymph nodes and her bladder nodule was improved!!!!!  

I'm exhausted and so is she. I imagine it will take her a few days to recover. The only thing we have left hanging out there is her UTI, so we're waiting for the "during antibiotics" culture and then she'll have another one in a few weeks. 

Thank you for the continued good thoughts/messages/wishes - you all are a fantastic support that I consider myself lucky to have found.


----------



## dborgers

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haw!!! Just terrific! 

Cancer is no match against your love and dedication, Hannah's medical team, and untold numbers of people sending super positive vibes and prayers Hannah's way.

I'm grinning from ear to ear, Hubbub  So happy to hear the great news. Thanks!


----------



## SandyK

Awesome news!!! Happy, happy, happy!!!


----------



## KathyL

Way to go Hannah! Great news and treats are in order.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such wonderful news!!! Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers, as always.

Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Doing the happy dance for you and Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Everyone please join me in a celebration DANCE!!!!!!! Hannah's restaging was great - no lung mets, great bloodwork, the abdominal ultrasound showed no mets to the lymph nodes and her bladder nodule was improved!!!!!
> 
> I'm exhausted and so is she. I imagine it will take her a few days to recover. The only thing we have left hanging out there is her UTI, so we're waiting for the "during antibiotics" culture and then she'll have another one in a few weeks.
> 
> Thank you for the continued good thoughts/messages/wishes - you all are a fantastic support that I consider myself lucky to have found.


I am doing the HAPPY DANCE for Hannah!! So happy for you!


----------



## cgriffin

Yippy!!!! Great news!! Hannah, you go girl!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Awesome news!! So happy for you both! Yayyy go Hannah :banana::artydude


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so happy for you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

So HUGELY happy for you over here! Yay Hannah! Lots of love and positive wishes still coming to you. Keep it up!


----------



## hubbub

Continued good news - the mid antibiotic urine culture is negative.  Now, we'll recheck in a few weeks and hope that we've kicked that bacteria to the curb! :banana:

I forgot to mention that since the nosebleed was an isolated event, they weren't overly concerned and just asked me to watch her and notify them if it happens again. 

I found out a friend's dog suddenly passed away over the weekend at 4 of apparent hemangiosarcoma. Yet another reminder of the precious extension of time I've been granted with my girl.


----------



## dborgers

Excellent news!  That's our girl! Hannah's livin' her life like it's 





That's our girl!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read sweet Hannah's good news. You take such wonderful care of her. She gets her strength to fight and get beyond all of these hurdles, because of her love for you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great news. Hannah really does have the best Mom looking after her! Hope you both have a good weekend


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy for your good news, but so sorry for your friend's loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - AMAZING NEWS. I'm so happy for Hannah and you. Just reading your updates and you've made my day. Yahoooy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Hannah is our shining star, I am so glad she is doing well. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, dahling, I hope you're enjoying this super peachy weather.


----------



## SandyK

Love to see another good report on Hannah!!! Sorry for the loss of your friends dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Your good news made my day, if not my month! Hannah is so very luck to have you fighting for her and watching over her with so much love. The two of you deserve every break the Universe has to give.

<<<<<<Hugs!>>>>>>


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read Hannah is doing well! She is a strong girl! Go Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for all the kind words and support  Hannah is still doing well - the antibiotic has continued to make her suspicious of food, but I'm working through it as best I can (since we are limited to her rx food due to her food allergies). She has just under a week left. 

We've had a good bit of rain which has continued to help with the pollens (at least the ones I can see - and which coat us in yellow), so now the time comes for the invisible pollens. Ugh! But, it will pass. Hannah got a break from her normal Saturday bath - - I was "off" my schedule and remembered it too late in the day. Hannah certainly didn't mind a bit! Besides, she's been able to visit with a number of friends over the last couple of days and she has been wearing her bright smile for several days. 

I've had some car issues, but am trying to look on the brightside - it's fixable, others have dealt with the same issues, etc. It still is frustrating, but for now is more an inconvenience and will hopefully be resolved in a few days.

My friend and her family are struggling with their grief. Other friends are dealing with a compound fracture in their girl - thankfully she's had surgery and is doing really well, but after Hannah's TPLOs, I know the long road to recovery they have. See - puts my car problems in perspective.


----------



## dborgers

Great attitude, Hubbub. Kudos 

When we're going through something there's always someone going through a rougher time in this world.

Antibiotics sure do make them (and us) feel yucky in the tummy, don't they? Can Hannah eat peanut butter? I started giving Andy his pills in peanut butter. He couldn't smell them. Just a thought if she can do peanut butter.

Sorry about your friends. Losing a precious fur kid is hard. Especially so when it comes without warning.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Great attitude, Hubbub. Kudos


It doesn't always work, but I keep reminding myself of it. It was near impossible to keep up after 7 hours at the shop yesterday :bowl: I needed a few hours to decompress and work out what I could. 



dborgers said:


> Antibiotics sure do make them (and us) feel yucky in the tummy, don't they? Can Hannah eat peanut butter? I started giving Andy his pills in peanut butter. He couldn't smell them. Just a thought if she can do peanut butter.


Thanks for the suggestion. She used to get all her pills in mini peanut butter sandwiches (5 sandwiches from 1 slice of bread!), but unfortunately she can't have anything aside from the rx food, so now I have to just shove them down her throat. Hannah's food is divided among 4 meals, so it's the 2 meals post antibiotic that are the problem. She's stopped requesting hand feeding and for that I'm SO thankful! The smell of rabbit meat does not wash off one's hands easily. :yuck:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry for your friend's loss. It is good to remind ourselves no matter how bad it is, there are many who have it worse. Speaking about rabbit I almost break my hand this morning trying to stop Charlie from chasing one. We have so many rabbits, this year my garden would be safe of them but because of Charlie there will be no garden.


----------



## dborgers

I put Andy's many pills in a small glob of peanut butter on the end of my left index or middle fingers. He'd usually sniff it then lick it right down. 

The few occasions he wouldn't just lick it off my finger but had to take the pills out of medical necessity, I opened his mouth and stuck the glob of peanut butter on the back of his tongue. He'd lick the peanut butter and the pill would go down, impossible to spit out, and without the yucky taste of the pill.


----------



## dborgers

Oh, and I just read something about giving probiotics with antibiotics. Helps ameliorate some of the side effects.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dborgers said:


> Oh, and I just read something about giving probiotics with antibiotics. Helps ameliorate some of the side effects.


I used to give my Buddy yogurt but not at the same time, 2 hours apart because probiotics in yogurt could make antibiotics less effective if are taken together.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so sorry for your friend's loss. It is good to remind ourselves no matter how bad it is, there are many who have it worse. Speaking about rabbit I almost break my hand this morning trying to stop Charlie from chasing one. We have so many rabbits, this year my garden would be safe of them but because of Charlie there will be no garden.


We had a rabbit that lived under the shed one summer. I'd have to do a quick "bunny" check before letting Hannah out in the back yard in the mornings. She would spend 30-45 minutes crisscrossing the yard tracking the rabbits movements. Her nose is SO strong! When she is sniffing, she doesn't see or hear anything else - - you can literally walk up to her and she doesn't realize it until you touch her (and then she's startled). I had no violets in the yard that year - well, at least that I could see. The rabbit ate every one. Hmmm, maybe I should invite some of your rabbits down here as the violets are in takeover mode now. 

Tell Charlie no rabbit chasing - you don't need anymore strain on your hands and wrists! I hope he keeps you're garden in check! Hannah likes to eat things in the garden - just as they are ready to be picked! Silly girl 



dborgers said:


> Oh, and I just read something about giving probiotics with antibiotics. Helps ameliorate some of the side effects.


Yes - thank you  She gets a probiotic about 6 hours before the antibiotic (at lunch). I started her on probiotics trying to help her GI issues - it was mildly successful. Fortunately, swapping to the rx food exclusively finally resolved things (so I wasn't hoping for rain after each walk because I couldn't pick up everything :yuck and the rumbling/gas/belching is almost non-existent. I imagine eliminating that constant source of discomfort lifted her mood immensely - although I know she misses some of the big chewy bone treats.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Just love reading about Hannah and the rabbit!


----------



## KathyL

It's always a good morning when I see positive posts on Hannah. You are strong and positive and I believe that is where Hannah draws her strength. Hemangio in a four year old is heartbreaking, I am so sorry for your friend.


----------



## dborgers

We have two warrens of rabbits who live on either side of our property. Between them and the squirrels and other critters we've given up on growing vegetables.

A few years ago we had a drought. I noticed the rabbits had started eating the lawn and were running out of green lawn to eat, so we called a friend who had a pet rabbit to find out what to feed them. Jane bought cilantro, carrots, lettuce, celery, etc, cut it up, and threw it behind the back fence around 7 pm one night. The next night at 7, and from then on until the drought was over, there were all the rabbits waiting for supper LOL


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, how are you dahling? Hope you're having fun with your mom


----------



## *Laura*

Also checking in on sweet Hannah.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on you and Hannah!!:wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Hannah, tell your Mom to phone home...aah, update us please! Hope you are both doing well and keeping out of trouble!


----------



## dborgers

Hello, Hannah dahling ... We hope you're having fun and enjoying the cool spring weather


----------



## hotel4dogs

Also stopping by to see how Hannah is doing


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Hannah is doing well, sending her hugs.


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Hannah - hope you're doing well


----------



## cgriffin

Hannah, tell your mom to give us an update, please. We are getting worried. 
Hugs to Hannah.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It seems quite a few of us have sweet Hannah on our minds. I hope all is well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I want to join the club of sweet Hannah's fans. Hope they are too busy having lots of fun.


----------



## hubbub

Hi everyone - thank you for remembering us. I'm sorry for my absence over the last few weeks. Things just went - - well, haywire. 

Hannah feeling pretty good, except her feet are beginning to swell a bit due to allergies. Hopefully, it's a minor setback and she'll heal quickly. 

We're trying to enjoy every moment together and working to keep a more relaxed feeling to our lives.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Hi everyone - thank you for remembering us. I'm sorry for my absence over the last few weeks. Things just went - - well, haywire.
> 
> Hannah feeling pretty good, except her feet are beginning to swell a bit due to allergies. Hopefully, it's a minor setback and she'll heal quickly.
> 
> We're trying to enjoy every moment together and working to keep a more relaxed feeling to our lives.


Sometimes life is like that. Spring is a really good time to pause and celebrate life in all its chaotic abundance..

Know that I am with Hannah and you in spirit always,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Hannah is doing well and you two have taken some time to enjoy life together! Please give that sweet sugar face kisses from the boys!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I haven't been around much lately either.
Glad to hear Hannah is doing well!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update! I am relieved that sweet Hannah is doing well. 
Have you tried Benadryl for her allergies or asked her oncologist about it? 
Wishing Hannah and you continued health and a happy spring, with lots of fun and cuddles


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Hannah is doing well and that you are enjoying spending time together


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the update. I wish you days that do not go haywire.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm sorry life went haywire but I am VERY happy to hear Hannah is doing well!! I hope all calms down soon. Sorry about her poor feet. Hopefully the allergies will calm down soon.


----------



## dborgers

Always glad to hear from you, Hubbub  Hopefully, the allergy season won't affect Hannah too much. She's just so darned lucky to have a mom that takes care of her needs. The lengths you go to to help her deal with her medical needs and allergies is nothing short of heroic.

We're huge fans! Wishing you the funnest and allergy-free summer ever.


----------



## KathyL

Hi there, I was checking last night and came back again npw and was happy to see you posted. Poor Hannah, sometimes we all just need to sit down and put our feet up for awhile. As pretty as Spring can be, it can be a challenge for goldens with allergies.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy that sweet Hannah is doing well!!


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks for your update Hubbub - glad Hannah is doing well (except her allergies). That's what we want to hear


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great update, hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Wishing you and Hannah a beautiful day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It has been a while since your last update, hope you and Hannah are busy having fun. Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also checking in on Hannah and hope you're both okay


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hugs and good thoughts from us, too!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub thinking of you and sweet Hannah


----------



## cgriffin

I was hoping to have a good news update about Hannah.
Hannah, I hope you and your mom are doing well and enjoying the warm weather.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah and you!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for checking in and all the well wishes and kind thoughts. Things are still wacky here, but hopefully settling down (fingers crossed) - at least enough so I can return to a more normal routine. It's been nice to come back and catch up on everyone's threads. 

Hannah's allergies continue to be an issue, but we're managing as best we can. She's due to see the internist next week, so they may make adjustments or consult with her dermatologist. The "best" choice seems to be twice a week baths, but it wears her out and the last month or so, it hasn't been a real option.

I'm also hoping that things will settle enough that we can perhaps get in to see the rehab vet in the next month. I want to stay ahead of the physical issues if possible and with the heat, she's flatly refusing walks (other that potty breaks) and most playtime. She clearly is saying "I'll lay here and look out the front windows - Thank you very much." :bowl:

The good news is that most days, she clearly feels good and we'll take every good day we can get! Hugs from Hannah and I


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to hear that Hannah and you are doing fairly well. Well, then let the little princess lay at the window, look out and chase the bunnies in her dreams 

Keeping my fingers crossed for your next doctor's appointment and that Hannah's allergy issues will get better and not any worse.
Hugs to Hannah and you


----------



## KathyL

Some days I prefer to just look out the window too, but . . . I hope it's not a hot summer for Hannah so she feels up to getting out and about.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad to hear from you, we miss you guys. I am glad most of the days are good, who cares for the walks on this heat. Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see an update on Hannah. Hopefully vet visits go well. If it is too hot, or allergies bother her, looking out the window sounds perfect!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy to read that you and Hannah are doing well. Have thought of you both often. Stay cool, Hannah!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So glad that you and Hannah are doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update and glad to hear that Hannah is doing well. Stay nice and cool Hannah and enjoy looking out the window if that's what you like to do  Daisy's favourite spot when we had a rare hot spell of weather would be in the door way so she could enjoy the sun, but stay cool at the same time lol. Sending lots of hugs from me and Sammy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So good to see this update! I'm glad Hannah is mostly doing well. A little more lying around is well earned.  Hope you can get to the rehab soon, too. 

Oh, and feel free to send the heat to us here - we have had the most miserable spring.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the update- we missed you! I hope Hannah's allergies will improve- poor baby!


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - great to hear from you and get an update on Hannah. Good luck with your appointments. Please give Hannah a big hug from me ....and as Sweet Girl said 'send some of your heat our way'


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Hubbub :

Thanks for the update. What Hannah wants, Hannah gets, right. Here's wishing you both a fun, cool, allergy free summer


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such lovely news that Hannah and you are doing well! 

She has surely earned the right to watch the world go by from her window, and I hope that makes it easier to deal with her allergies since she isn't picking up so much pollen and other outdoor irritants. It sounds like your schedule might have been too busy for major walks anyway.

Know that we think of you often, with hugs and doggy kisses.


----------



## cgriffin

How is Miss Hannah doing? 
I hope all is well with you two


----------



## hubbub

Hi all  Hannah had her appt last week and had some medicines added to address her allergies and the resulting skin infection. The antibiotics are giving her a bit of tummy troubles, but that's to be expected. In less than a week her skin has already improved so much. 

She's also tired of my new schedule, but I'm trying to sneak in moments of play when she's feeling up to it. In fact, we had a good tug of war session last night - it was only for a few minutes, but her tail was flying high which I was thrilled to see!


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch:


----------



## cgriffin

I am happy to hear that sweet Hannah is feeling well and up to some tug of war 
Keeping my fingers crossed that her skin keeps improving and her tummy troubles will be over soon. Always a draw back with antibiotics 
Hugs to sweet Hannah!


----------



## *Laura*

Way to go Hannah


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for sharing the good news about Hannah. I hope the new schedule eases a bit soon, for your sake as well as for hers.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## HolDaisy

Great update, you're doing so well Hannah


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read Hannah is feeling well! I LOVE how you two had a nice play session. Hugs to Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Huge hugs to Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the well wishes - - all hugs distributed!  We're still plodding along.  

The good news is that her skin has continued to improve. The bad news is that she's eating less and less each day - what she is eating, she's requiring to be fed by hand. It took over an hour to get 1/2 cup of kibble in her this morning. Unfortunately, she can only have the hypoallergenic food, so we're up against a wall. She's tried with water (warm and cold), without water, with canned food, without canned, only canned and multiple combinations thereof. She ate a few of the hypoallergenic treats for supper, but that was it.  She's still drinking fairly normally, so that much is good. 

I'm going to phone the Dermatologist tomorrow and see if we can either cut back on the antibiotic dose or just go ahead and stop it. If history is any indication, it will take her several days to return to her normal eating habits.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for the update. I feel the exhaustion in your post, as well as the love.

Can Hannah have vitamin B-12 injections? Those stimulate appetite in many ailing and/or older dogs.

Holding Hannah and you gently in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub, we just love Hannah around here  I wish I could post pictures to tempt her to eat, but I wouldn't want her to fixate on something she can't eat.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Hannah and that's great that her skin is improving. Sorry to hear she's not eating too well but hopefully her appetite will improve soon. Keep going Hannah, you're doing amazingly well you little star


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Hannah!
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that the sweet girl will get her appetite back.

Hugs and belly rubs to precious Hannah


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was going to suggest B12 injections but see that Goldens Girl already did. It really does stimulate appetite. Hugs to Hannah!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I, too, was going to suggest the B12 as it's made a world of difference for my Tiny.
I'm sorry, you probably posted this already, but what are her allergies? Maybe we can come up with some food suggestions for you?


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for all the support and suggestions. As so many of you know, the worry can be exhausting. 

I spoke with the Dermatologist this morning and we decided that, given her other issues, we'd stop the antibiotics for a few days and see if her appetite recovers. If yes, then we'll start it up again and try to finish out the 3 week rx. If no, then we'll take additional action. The unspoken fear is that "something else" might be going on and since the antibiotic is the only known change, removing that first to see if she can reset. I didn't think to ask, but have made a note to see if I can give the B-12 myself and could have some on hand. 

 :crossfing The good news is that about 20 hours after having her last dose, her appetite has nearly returned to normal. She's had 2 meals that she was interested in eating, so that's a step in the right direction. 

She also met me at the door when I came in from work and stood behind me while I fixed her dinner - then stared me down for an extra 1/4 cup. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry, you probably posted this already, but what are her allergies? Maybe we can come up with some food suggestions for you?


Thank you  I wish we had more choices, but with her food allergies - nearly everything is off limits unfortunately. We ran through multiple novel proteins, limited ingredients and a few rx foods that did not settle well with her. Ultimately we found 2 hypoallergenic rx foods that worked - - Royal Canin Potato & Rabbit or Purina HA - both with predigested protein chains. She can also have Gentle Snackers occasionally (it's base is Purina HA with a few adjustments to make a "cracker" - the HA basically begins disintegrating as soon as it gets moist). :yuck: Her only other "treat" is slivers of ice, which she was also refusing this morning.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read Hannah ate better today!! I hope it continues!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

SandyK said:


> Glad to read Hannah ate better today!! I hope it continues!!


Had the same thoughts, sweet Hannah feel better soon!


----------



## dborgers

Aw. Antibiotics tear up my stomach too. Let's hope that's it.

Our vet gave Trevor (our first TVGRR rescue) B-12 shots. What a world of difference. When Andy went through periods of disinterest in food he'd be hopping around like a bunny and eating everything in sight after a B-12 shot too.

Signed,
Proud member of the Hannah Fan Club


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think the Royal Canin potato and rabbit doesn't have the broken down proteins (I used to give it to my Toby), which means she can probably have something that's pure rabbit.
Do you buy the canned form for her? A little of that might make her happy, too.
I used to roast and de-bone rabbit for Toby. Some of the big grocery stores carry it (frozen), or you can order it.
Just a thought.
Glad to hear she's eating a bit better!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Thank you for all the support and suggestions. As so many of you know, the worry can be exhausting.
> 
> I spoke with the Dermatologist this morning and we decided that, given her other issues, we'd stop the antibiotics for a few days and see if her appetite recovers. If yes, then we'll start it up again and try to finish out the 3 week rx. If no, then we'll take additional action. The unspoken fear is that "something else" might be going on and since the antibiotic is the only known change, removing that first to see if she can reset. I didn't think to ask, but have made a note to see if I can give the B-12 myself and could have some on hand.
> 
> :crossfing The good news is that about 20 hours after having her last dose, her appetite has nearly returned to normal. She's had 2 meals that she was interested in eating, so that's a step in the right direction.
> 
> She also met me at the door when I came in from work and stood behind me while I fixed her dinner - then stared me down for an extra 1/4 cup.
> 
> 
> Thank you  I wish we had more choices, but with her food allergies - nearly everything is off limits unfortunately. We ran through multiple novel proteins, limited ingredients and a few rx foods that did not settle well with her. Ultimately we found 2 hypoallergenic rx foods that worked - - Royal Canin Potato & Rabbit or Purina HA - both with predigested protein chains. She can also have Gentle Snackers occasionally (it's base is Purina HA with a few adjustments to make a "cracker" - the HA basically begins disintegrating as soon as it gets moist). :yuck: Her only other "treat" is slivers of ice, which she was also refusing this morning.


Hubbub: I feel for you so much with the worry-it is so exhausting.
Praying for Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

This morning is a no food morning. I'm chalking it up to thunderstorms that rolled in while we were out for her morning walk. I'll see how she feels at lunch. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I think the Royal Canin potato and rabbit doesn't have the broken down proteins (I used to give it to my Toby), which means she can probably have something that's pure rabbit.
> Do you buy the canned form for her? A little of that might make her happy, too.
> I used to roast and de-bone rabbit for Toby. Some of the big grocery stores carry it (frozen), or you can order it.
> Just a thought.
> Glad to hear she's eating a bit better!


Thank you - you're right.  I was thinking of another RC that was broken down, but didn't agree with her. She will eat some of the canned, which is good. Oh my, I cannot imagine roasting/deboning a rabbit...I'll have to check around - there's a butcher near my work and it's possible they might carry rabbit. I forgot that Toby ate the RC PR  - - his thread is where I learned to make the slurry gravy from the canned food!


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for sweet Hannah!

Hang in there girl, don't make your mama and us worry so much!

Hugs to both of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Hannah eats something later on. I know how worrying it is when they won't eat, it was heartbreaking with Daisy watching her turn away from food that she used to love. It must be a nightmare when you're limited to certain stuff too because of her allergies.

It's a good sign that she eat well yesterday though and like you said, the storm has probably pre-occupied her. I'm sure she'll be looking for something later. Hang in there and hugs to you both


----------



## dborgers

Woasted Wabbit to Wet the Wappetite:


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good to see you back in our space again. Thank you for your kind comments about my Charlie and our journey together. I think you have more than earned your place in the hearts of everyone here for your loving care of Hannah.

If she is still reluctant to eat, remember the magic of B-12!

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## cgriffin

Hugs and belly rubs to my girl Hannah, please


----------



## HolDaisy

Hugs to Princess Hannah and hope she's doing well


----------



## hubbub

Ha! My computer battery depleted to a state of automatic shutdown when I was catching up on threads a bit ago. Could I find the charger? Nope!  But - I did find my missing phone charger.  Eventually, I found the laptop charger. So, I am plugged in and hopefully will stay "charged" for a while!

In the meantime, Hannah's appetite has improved to nearly normal. We got back in to see the Dr. To my surprise, she had gained a bit of weight from our appt 3 weeks prior. After much discussion between multiple vets (and depts), it was decided to change her antibiotic and not give her the B-12 injection. 

I think it was partly because of the weight gain and also she ate fine for them. However, if I offered her anything, she'd turn her head. Basically, I'm the meanie who's been shoving pills in her mouth and then she feels sick. I'm ashamed to say I was too tired to question it more than I'd did.


----------



## dborgers

> In the meantime, Hannah's appetite has improved to nearly normal. We got back in to see the Dr. To my surprise, she had gained a bit of weight from our appt 3 weeks prior.


This is good  You always have the B-12 if needed. Been a great asset for a couple of my boys in their senior years during periods when appetites/energy levels haven't been what they should be.

Nice to see you

Sincerely,

A Hannah fan


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well! 
Just curious, why discontinue the B12?


----------



## cgriffin

Great news, I am so glad she is feeling better and eating well


----------



## KathyL

Hi, I too like to see the good Hannah updates. Whatever you are doing seems to work and that's the main thing.


----------



## Lucky Penny

It is so hard to try and give them those pills. We feel so awful! We only do it, because we know it will help make them feel better. I wish they would understand that! Hugs to Hannah.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so glad to read that Hannah is doing better and gained a little! That's always good news to hear. I feel your pain about the pills, it's difficult when we know must, but they hate it.


----------



## SandyK

I am also very happy to see a good Hannah update!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yay for weight gain and improvement!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Glad to see your update and sweet Hannah is doing well.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's still doing pretty well. Her appetite is still good and she seems to *feel* better too. Her skin is improving, but it's a process. I didn't mention that the vet rx-ed an injection of Convenia (antibiotic) and she seems to be doing ok with it. 

The only thing that's come up since then is she's had a few moments of incontinence (a few drips of urine, a small bit of poop, and then yesterday while sleeping a good bit more urine). I read that cat's can suffer from "inappropriate urination" while on Convenia, so hopefully that's the problem and it applies to dogs too. Years ago when she was on heavy doses of steroids she'd have occasional episodes of incontinence (emptying her bladder while she slept), but this came on a day or so after the injection. 

We're headed back to see the oncologist this week, so I'll be sure to mention it. They'll be doing an abdominal ultrasound anyway, so at least they'll be able to check her bladder visually then. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Just curious, why discontinue the B12?


Actually, she's never had B12 and I still don't understand why there was resistance to giving her the injection. I don't know if it was because multiple Drs were involved or if they didn't think she was eating poorly enough. The best I can guess is that it was due to the weight gain and the fact that she would take food from them and not me - which is why they wanted to use the Convenia instead of sending me home with different oral antibiotics.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update :wavey:
I am glad that Hannah is doing well and eating, yay 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for her next appointment:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Hugs to the sweet girl


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear that sweet Hannah is doing well and hope her appointment goes well also.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So glad to hear that Hannah is doing well. Praying for her and you, as always!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for the update! Hannah- sending you best wishes for your upcoming visits!


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, You go girl. We sure love you around here


----------



## goldy1

So glad to hear Hannah has an appetite. I always feels so reassured when they show a desire for food.

Good luck at the oncologist this week. I will keep sweet Hannah in my prayers for a good report.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Fingers crossed and thinking positive thoughts for the oncologist appointment. 

Have you ever tried a washable doggie diaper? I used them on Penny when she was sick and it worked great.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the update about our Hannah. I'm glad that she is doing well and does not need B-12 to stimulate her appetite. That's fabulous news!

And how are you? Are the new duties under control and not so overwhelming? Are you making some time for yourself, as well as for our lovely Hannah?

Holding Hannah and you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for the good wishes  Hannah's restless tonight and I wish she could tell me what's wrong. It's a bit cooler, so the a/c isn't coming on as regularly, I'm probably seeping stress filled vibes without intending to, and my schedule is still chaotic. 

I feel guilty when she's like this. She's restless, but doesn't want to do anything (no walks, no playing with toys, petting her doesn't seem to help). Although she will briefly enjoy a neck scratch before the restlessness kicks back in. I don't know - I keep typing and deleting, typing and deleting. 

She's just settled down and hopefully will get a bit of rest before I wake her for a final bathroom break - well, until the next one sometime in the night. 



Lucky Penny said:


> Have you ever tried a washable doggie diaper? I used them on Penny when she was sick and it worked great.


Thanks for the suggestion. I actually picked up the disposable ones at the store after work today. I saw the washable ones, but they didn't have the liners, so I just went with disposable. I thought I'd try them out tonight and see. I'm glad to know you had good results with them. I think I might need to trim her fur a bit back there too - I want to make sure I keep her skin clean and avoid any burn from the urine. 

I also stopped by the drugstore to pick up some absorbent pads for our trip to the Dr. All the ones at the pet store have *attractant* in them and I certainly don't want her feeling compelled to go in the car! :uhoh:


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for the update about our Hannah. I'm glad that she is doing well and does not need B-12 to stimulate her appetite. That's fabulous news!
> 
> And how are you? Are the new duties under control and not so overwhelming? Are you making some time for yourself, as well as for our lovely Hannah?
> 
> Holding Hannah and you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
> Lucy


I agree - thrilled that she's eating again! 

Me? You are kind to ask. I'm tired, but fortunately sleeping well! I think the tiredness is why I didn't ask more questions about the B12. I've had several curve balls thrown my way (personally and professionally), but am attempting to roll with them and not stress too much.  

I sort of alluded to it in my last post, but I feel guilty about the changes/situations that I know are stressful for Hannah, but in the long run, it's for the best. She likes things to remain exactly the same, so if not these changes, something else would trigger it - - perhaps I'd leave the laundry basket in the wrong spot. :doh: I also feel guilty in not spending as much time with my cat. He's not into toys/playing and really just wants to be let outside, but that's not an option for him anymore. For now, our quality time is brushing - which helps with hairballs (and my cleaning up said hairballs). Something else to be thankful for 

I realized recently that I've been posting for about 2 years. It's been a crazy ride, but I am SO thankful that I've had this extra time. Through all the ups and downs, she's taken the lead and shown that life is about living. I try to remind myself to live and savor every moment to honor her.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sounds like this is a tough time for you. I so wish that we could do more to help.

In my older dogs, restlessness is often a sign of discomfort. Does she lie the same ways that she always has, or has something changed that might suggest a location of irritation? Is it possible that she just has you very well trained to maximize the attention that she gets from you? (My dogs are so good at that!) 

I hope that you can find space for at least a few deep breaths, if not a tub soak, massage, glass of your favorite beverage, time with friends. Remember that you have to take care of yourself first, or you will have nothing left for Hannah. Nobody....absolutely nobody... can always exhale without ever inhaling.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for the wishes and positive thoughts. 

In looking back, restless was the wrong word. No signs of discomfort at all. Mainly, she was awake when she'd normally have settled down for the night and staring me down with a smile on her face. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Is it possible that she just has you very well trained to maximize the attention that she gets from you? (My dogs are so good at that!)


Oh yes, she's an expert - too bad there isn't a title awarded for it. 

Tonight she'd settled down pretty well and was dozing, so I took the opportunity to sit on the screened porch with the cat (too cold in the house for his liking!) - not 5 minutes had passed until she was at the door staring me down. I invited her to the porch and she sniffed around a few minutes, but then decided it was too hot for her outdoors. :doh: 

That girl keeps me on my toes - literally!!


----------



## cgriffin

Lol, Hannah could get together with my lab mix Thunder. He has the stare down pat, he does it to mooch for treats though. I could just imagine him with a locket in front of my face going: You are getting very sleepy and you are getting me a treat 

I am glad that Miss Hannah is doing well, stare down and all


----------



## KathyL

Good luck with Hannah at the oncologist this week. It's so hard when you wish they could tell you what was wrong. And I know I used to question my judgment sometimes especially when I didn't know if something was a new symptom or a side effect from meds. All in all, it sounds like Hannah is holding her own.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the updates. Life can sure throw us curveballs. Like they say "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger." That's hard to see when changes are new, but like moving the palm of our hand away from our eyes, the further away it gets the clearer we can see it.

All the best to you ladies down yonder. Always always rooting for both of you .. and your gentleman cat


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah is a strong fighter, she has battled through so much in these past two years!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi to you and Hannah! She really is such a brave and strong girl, and has the best Mom in the world looking after her. It sounds like she really does keep you on your toes and always has her own way - Princess Hannah!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stumbling in to say hi, and tell you that I think of you and Hannah so often. Pretty much every time I try to figure out what to feed Tiny!
Glad to hear that she's doing so well!


----------



## hubbub

Good morning all  I wanted to wait until the results were in to post an update from Hannah's onco restaging. Thank you for the continued good thoughts. 

The morning of our onco appt, Hannah wasn't interested in eating, normally this would have been "ok" because she only gets a 1/2 cup (instead of a cup) to get her meds down and to avoid carsickness on the days when she'll have an ultrasound. Well, of course it was already hot outside and she was restless for the ride which meant pulling over to see if she'd take water and have her stomach settle some. 

Her ultrasound showed a few masses in her liver since the last one 3 months ago. Also, her liver values were high (290s). They offered to go ahead and aspirate the liver masses and I agreed. I received the good news last night that the samples all came back as non-cancerous. Hooray! The radiologist felt they got good samples, but they still want me to bring her back in a month to recheck with another ultrasound and also recheck her liver values. 

It took her a good 24 hours to totally recover from the sedation and initially she was leaking everywhere. However, she wasn't interested in eating or drinking and I was so worried about her dehydrating. Fortunately, about 12 hours after sedation she started drinking again and I believe she's - uh, fully hydrated now.  (but thankfully no more leaking!)

In the meantime, a bath is on the agenda for her today. I have to finish mowing the yard, so I'll let her hang out with me outside until I finish (unless she gets too hot) and then bath her before the thunderstorms roll in this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Good morning all  I wanted to wait until the results were in to post an update from Hannah's onco restaging. Thank you for the continued good thoughts.
> 
> The morning of our onco appt, Hannah wasn't interested in eating, normally this would have been "ok" because she only gets a 1/2 cup (instead of a cup) to get her meds down and to avoid carsickness on the days when she'll have an ultrasound. Well, of course it was already hot outside and she was restless for the ride which meant pulling over to see if she'd take water and have her stomach settle some.
> 
> Her ultrasound showed a few masses in her liver since the last one 3 months ago. Also, her liver values were high (290s). They offered to go ahead and aspirate the liver masses and I agreed. I received the good news last night that the samples all came back as non-cancerous. Hooray! The radiologist felt they got good samples, but they still want me to bring her back in a month to recheck with another ultrasound and also recheck her liver values.
> 
> It took her a good 24 hours to totally recover from the sedation and initially she was leaking everywhere. However, she wasn't interested in eating or drinking and I was so worried about her dehydrating. Fortunately, about 12 hours after sedation she started drinking again and I believe she's - uh, fully hydrated now.  (but thankfully no more leaking!)
> 
> In the meantime, a bath is on the agenda for her today. I have to finish mowing the yard, so I'll let her hang out with me outside until I finish (unless she gets too hot) and then bath her before the thunderstorms roll in this afternoon.


so glad to hear the liver masses were non-cancerous. So glad Hannah drank, now we have to pray that she eats!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the Hannah update. I am so glad that the masses in the liver are not cancerous. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that she will regain and keep her appetite going.

Have you tried anything to strengthen her liver? As long as Hannah is not on pain meds like Tramadol, Denamarin is a good liver supplement and the SAMe in it helps boost the mood a bit, is also good for the joints. 
When Toby had to supplement his Rimadyl with Tramadol, I had to switch from Denamarin to regular Marin to support his liver. He never had any liver issues but given that he had been taking pain meds for several years, I had put him on the supplement to protect his liver. 
My senior Thunder is still on the supplement as well, he had elevated liver values last year when he had his surgery to remove a growth that turned out to be fibrosarcoma. 
His liver values have gone back to normal now. 

More hugs and belly rubs being send Hannah's way


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> so glad to hear the liver masses were non-cancerous. So glad Hannah drank, now we have to pray that she eats!


WooHOOO - a normal breakfast is down the doggie hatch!!



cgriffin said:


> Thank you for the Hannah update. I am so glad that the masses in the liver are not cancerous.
> Keeping my fingers crossed that she will regain and keep her appetite going.
> 
> Have you tried anything to strengthen her liver? As long as Hannah is not on pain meds like Tramadol, Denamarin is a good liver supplement and the SAMe in it helps boost the mood a bit, is also good for the joints.
> When Toby had to supplement his Rimadyl with Tramadol, I had to switch from Denamarin to regular Marin to support his liver. He never had any liver issues but given that he had been taking pain meds for several years, I had put him on the supplement to protect his liver.
> My senior Thunder is still on the supplement as well, he had elevated liver values last year when he had his surgery to remove a growth that turned out to be fibrosarcoma.
> His liver values have gone back to normal now.
> 
> More hugs and belly rubs being send Hannah's way


I asked about the Denamarin or Marin and they said if I had some I could go ahead and start it, but they're comfortable with waiting until her recheck in a month and then making a decision. I explained that I was familiar with it, but she'd never been on it. At that point they'd already completed her discharges and I opted to just wait and see how she is in 4 weeks.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you got good news from the vet and that she enjoyed a nice breakfast  sending hugs, and hope that she continues to do well!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that her masses were non-cancerous! What wonderful news! I hope she eats like normal soon!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah's masses were non-cancerous!! Hope her appetite returns to normal soon. Extra lovin' sent her way!!


----------



## goldy1

Just read your news that the masses are not cancer. SO GLAD to hear the news is good! 
The heat wave has broken here and Chance and I have some energy again.
We are thinking of you and hope your summer is going well.


----------



## KathyL

I just saw the update on Hannah and I am so happy for both of you. I know how good that feels when you're waiting for the test results and it's so hard to be positive and then you get an all-clear! Hannah is a strong girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just stopping by to see how Hannah is doing?


----------



## cgriffin

Same here, checking on my girl Hannah, hope she is doing well and eating for you


----------



## HolDaisy

Just saying hi to you and Hannah and hope that she is continuing to do well  have a good weekend together!


----------



## hubbub

Well, Hannah and I (plus the cat) are in the midst of an adjustment period. We have someone staying with us while recovering from surgery. It's been a change for us all and Hannah is, quite honestly, the most stressed by the changes to her routine. 

Overall she's done better than I expected. The first week or so, she laid by the bed acting as an attendant/watcher and I was constantly stepping over her to dole out meds, change things, etc. At one point I had to physically move her to get the wheelchair positioned. We've had a few summertime thunderstorms roll through and our guest is in the room where Hannah usually hides. Needless to say, I can move faster than you could imagine when I hear a bedside chair being bumped around as Hannah tries to bulldoze under it to hide. :doh: 

Her regular eating is off and on, part I blame on the stress and the rest on the antibiotic (UTI). She is pretty tired and worn out - I think due to the changes in our normal routine. We're just a few weeks into it, so I hope she becomes more comfortable with it soon. 

She's also found her begging skills again and is desperately trying to get bits of people food from the guest. It's a tough lesson to relearn, but she's getting there and, to be honest, I'm happy to see she's still got a bit of spunk despite the temporary changes.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sweet Hannah!

I hope the little girl will be less stressed soon and adjust to the new circumstances. 
I am happy to hear that she is getting her spunk and begging skills back 

Hugs to Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Hope she settles with the recent changes soon, it must be difficult for her to get used to a guest. I'm glad to hear that her begging skills have returned though  sending her a huge hug!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. I hope you get some of those people treats!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Hi Hannah. I hope you get some of those people treats!


I can't even show Hannah this message! She's really working for some people treats, but this person (me) doesn't want to deal with her GI issues, especially while still caring for someone else. :curtain:

I saw Dallas Gold's pics of her boys as nursemaids and really need to get a few shots of Hannah in action to share


----------



## SandyK

Such a balance between being happy that her begging skills are good and worried about her GI issues.:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, been thinking about you guys.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope your guest recovers quickly. Poor Hannah- it is an adjustment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> I can't even show Hannah this message! She's really working for some people treats, but this person (me) doesn't want to deal with her GI issues, especially while still caring for someone else. :curtain:
> 
> I saw Dallas Gold's pics of her boys as nursemaids and really need to get a few shots of Hannah in action to share


My comment is hereby and forthwith retracted


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Well, Hannah and I (plus the cat) are in the midst of an adjustment period. We have someone staying with us while recovering from surgery. It's been a change for us all and Hannah is, quite honestly, the most stressed by the changes to her routine.
> 
> Overall she's done better than I expected. The first week or so, she laid by the bed acting as an attendant/watcher and I was constantly stepping over her to dole out meds, change things, etc. At one point I had to physically move her to get the wheelchair positioned. We've had a few summertime thunderstorms roll through and our guest is in the room where Hannah usually hides. Needless to say, I can move faster than you could imagine when I hear a bedside chair being bumped around as Hannah tries to bulldoze under it to hide. :doh:
> 
> Her regular eating is off and on, part I blame on the stress and the rest on the antibiotic (UTI). She is pretty tired and worn out - I think due to the changes in our normal routine. We're just a few weeks into it, so I hope she becomes more comfortable with it soon.
> 
> She's also found her begging skills again and is desperately trying to get bits of people food from the guest. It's a tough lesson to relearn, but she's getting there and, to be honest, I'm happy to see she's still got a bit of spunk despite the temporary changes.


Hannah is quite the girl!! I CAN JUST PICTURE HER. Hope you get a few minutes to take care of yourself, too!


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, we love you!! Glad you're having a good time


----------



## hubbub

I'm going to have to sneak some pictures of Hannah. I tried to take some earlier and woke both of them up.  

I've resolved most of the begging by placing some of Hannah's kibble in small bottles by the bed and the recliner. So, if we move from one spot to the other, there's always treats available. If she doesn't pester for people food, she gets a few bits of kibble at the end of the meal. I wish she wasn't begging at all, but, considering her age, the situation and her come and go appetite, I can't justify battling her any further on it. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I hope your guest recovers quickly. Poor Hannah- it is an adjustment.


The recovery time is 4-6 months (depending on a variety of factors) - I'm not sure who's going to go bananas first - I think we're all tied at the moment.  



dborgers said:


> My comment is hereby and forthwith retracted


Thank you  There's only so much I can handle or I may need to throw in the towel. LOL!



Karen519 said:


> Hannah is quite the girl!! I CAN JUST PICTURE HER. Hope you get a few minutes to take care of yourself, too!


Thank you Karen  Right now, I'm catching up on my favorite internet surfing when I *should* be doing laundry, food prep, cleaning or paying bills. I will say, on some level, my deep sleep hasn't been this sound in ages, so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you both, hang in there 

Hugs to both of you


----------



## *Laura*

Hope you have a good weekend Hubbub. Hugs to Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hugs*

Hugs to you and Hannah!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also hoping you both have a good weekend together  sending hugs!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just dropping by to say hello!


----------



## dborgers

Ya, we need some pictures. Hope you ladies are having a good summer


----------



## cgriffin

How is Miss Hannah doing this labor day? 
Wishing you a great day


----------



## Lucky Penny

I hope Hannah is sitting outside in the sun, chewing sticks!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah  Just thinking about you and your mom. 

Bet you're looking forward to cooling temperatures. Won't be long now.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just stopping by to say hi aswell hope that you and Hannah are well?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Also thinking of you guys!


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Hannah - hope you and your Mom had a good weekend


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hannah... please tell your mom we need an update! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## SandyK

I agree that we need a Hannah update...please.


----------



## PrincessDi

Hope Hannah has been busy enjoying the good life! Miss seeing pictures of that sweet girl!


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah....hope everything is ok.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah. We think about you every day. Hope you and mom are having a great time


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hoping you are doing well, sweet Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

A quick note (with a promise to hopefully give a longer update soon).

Hannah's doing well overall. Her spirit has been lifted by the taste of fall that has come upon us in the last few days. She's got a few physical things that are rearing their heads, but we're meeting those we can. Thank you for continuing to think of us both.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see an update!! Short and sweet updates are better than not knowing. Thank you and I am glad you and Hannah are doing good!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update.
Glad to hear that Hannah likes the fall preview and is doing good despite other issues 

Hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## dborgers

How nice to see you  Happy fall to you and Hannah


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well overall and looking forward to your next update. Sending her big hugs


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - thanks for the update. Glad Hannah is doing well


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> A quick note (with a promise to hopefully give a longer update soon).
> 
> Hannah's doing well overall. Her spirit has been lifted by the taste of fall that has come upon us in the last few days. She's got a few physical things that are rearing their heads, but we're meeting those we can. Thank you for continuing to think of us both.


Hope Hannah is enjoying the Fall. Great to hear from you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for the update. I was wondering if Hannah was enjoying the fall weather. Miss hearing about her. Must see a picture soon as well!


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah!! I hope you are both enjoying some fall weather.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah  Hope you're enjoying this cooler weather. Ask your mom if she can post some pictures when time allows.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hubbub, I see you are online- hope you will update us!


----------



## hubbub

Sleepless night = chance to catch up on GRF -- but at least I'm being productive - right??  

Hannah's ok. We're having some issues with her dripping urine - nothing regular, but enough that some weeks she's having to have (additional) selective baths 4 days a week. *sigh* Her allergies have bumped up into high gear and her normal (whole body) weekly bath hasn't been able to manage. But the cool(ish) days, continue to bring out her spunk which makes me smile. 

All but a few kids in our neighborhood have grown up and moved on (much to Hannah's disappointment), but she's made friends with a man who runs by us nearly every morning. He stops to pet her each time and she just savors each moment. The other day we were just coming out the door as he ran past (on his return) and when he saw us, he ran up our driveway to see her. Warmed my heart!!

She's continuing to pester our house guest for treats (kibble) at every opportunity. Ahem - below are Hannah's new "rules" (noun) for the guest. 

The guest has now been trained (by Hannah) to treat Hannah when she 1) drinks water (sometimes no more than getting her tongue wet), 2) removes her head from the bed (after leaving it laying there until offered a treat for removing her head), 3) coughs while eating a treat (hey, sometimes you need an extra treat to wash the first one down!), 4) barks madly out a window the house guest can't see out of and then coming to check in (for a treat of course!), 5) wakes up from a nap and stretches, 6) yawns and smacks her lips and 7) stares intently at the guest while wagging her tail faster and faster. :doh: Amazingly, she hasn't gained a bit of weight - so I guess all we're doing is establishing worse habits. :

Really, she's just reminding us that "Hannah rules (verb)" and we are her humble servants.  

Pictures to come when I find the usb cord  

I read all your messages to her and she wanted me to pass on her tail wags (for treats - of course!).


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thanks for the update! Hannah does indeed continue to rule! I'm looking forward to photos! Give Hannah an ear rub for me!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update. Please give Hannah a treat from me!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thanks for the update! It made me smile. What personality Hannah has! That is so adorable that the guy running by stops to see Hannah! They pick up on those routines fast! I love what she is training your guest. That made me laugh. Your guest better have pockets full of treats! Give Hannah a treat for me!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update, it really made me smile 

I am glad that Miss Hannah is feeling well, despite allergies, and for ruling the coop


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a great update! So happy to hear it. At some point, treats just become very important parts of life. Calories be ******! 

Would baby wipes help to avoid full baths? I was very surprised how well they worked the few times I needed to clean Shala. 

Big hugs to Hannah.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a great update! I love to read about Hannah feeling well and being her usual cheeky self  She's such a lovely girl, and it sounds like she's taking full advantage of your houseguest giving her extra treats  Way to go Hannah! Sammy sends you a golden hug.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

What a wonderful, cheery update! Hannah gives new meaning to the words "dog training" . She's quite good at training and has the treat thing down pat. Adding Penny's would be 1) breathing in; 2) breathing out! lol

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## dborgers

What a great update!! It's nice to read how well trained Hannah has everyone LOL

You go girl!!


----------



## hubbub

ETA - having trouble posting what is a nice clip of Hannah. I'll work on it a bit later and hopefully have it up tonight 




Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks for the update! Hannah does indeed continue to rule! I'm looking forward to photos! Give Hannah an ear rub for me!


yep, that's my girl! *ear rubs given*



hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the update. Please give Hannah a treat from me!


will do (already done)!



Lucky Penny said:


> Thanks for the update! It made me smile. What personality Hannah has! That is so adorable that the guy running by stops to see Hannah! They pick up on those routines fast! I love what she is training your guest. That made me laugh. Your guest better have pockets full of treats! Give Hannah a treat for me!


She's very put out if I don't get her out in time to see him run by - and I don't think he runs daily which means she's put out with me for no reason a few days a week. :bowl: Our guest has 2 treat containers - one in the bedroom and the other by the recliner - plus pockets of treats for when the wheelchair is in use. 



cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the update, it really made me smile
> 
> I am glad that Miss Hannah is feeling well, despite allergies, and for ruling the coop


Thank you! Your news made me teary - in a good way! 



Sweet Girl said:


> What a great update! So happy to hear it. At some point, treats just become very important parts of life. Calories be ******!
> 
> Would baby wipes help to avoid full baths? I was very surprised how well they worked the few times I needed to clean Shala.
> 
> Big hugs to Hannah.


She is prone to UTIs so washing is the best option at this point. I've trimmed as much hair as I can, but we're looking into a rx to help out too. The urine irritates her skin, causing her to lick/chew, then there's the breakout, etc. I appreciate the suggestion though! We do have some antibacterial wipes they gave us for emergency use. 

*hugs given!*



HolDaisy said:


> What a great update! I love to read about Hannah feeling well and being her usual cheeky self  She's such a lovely girl, and it sounds like she's taking full advantage of your houseguest giving her extra treats  Way to go Hannah! Sammy sends you a golden hug.


Cheeky she is! That's what one neighbor calls her too. She will always take advantage of anyone for a treat, or 20 treats. :

Please thank Sammy for the hug 



Penny's Mom said:


> What a wonderful, cheery update! Hannah gives new meaning to the words "dog training" . She's quite good at training and has the treat thing down pat. Adding Penny's would be 1) breathing in; 2) breathing out! lol
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures!


Ahhh, yes - breathing does require treats! Both ways!! Glad to know they're all in cahoots!! I'm sure Mr Darcy will be a master "dog trainer" as well. 



dborgers said:


> What a great update!! It's nice to read how well trained Hannah has everyone LOL
> 
> You go girl!!


Well trained indeed! She definitely keeps us laughing


----------



## KathyL

It sounds like Hannah is doing really good. They do manage to get what they want don't they. I can't wait to see the pictures of Hannah. When I read about all the senior girls on the forum, it reminds me of that poem "When I am an Old Woman I shall wear Purple . . . "


----------



## hubbub

KathyL said:


> It sounds like Hannah is doing really good. They do manage to get what they want don't they. I can't wait to see the pictures of Hannah. When I read about all the senior girls on the forum, it reminds me of that poem "When I am an Old Woman I shall wear Purple . . . "


Yep, she pretty much does most anything she wants! At this point, when she doesn't get her way, she pouts for a while (after giving a most bewildered look).


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sounds like Tiny....only I get a "harumph", too!


----------



## cgriffin

Hugs to Queen Hannah  ruling her kingdom with a soft paw, wiggly butt, a golden smile and a good stare 

Wishing you all a great weekend


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Yep, she pretty much does most anything she wants! At this point, when she doesn't get her way, she pouts for a while (after giving a most bewildered look).


So glad to hear that Hannah gets anything she wants!


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> Sounds like Tiny....only I get a "harumph", too!


If Tiny's "harumph" sounds like a big sigh - - Hannah does the exact same thing!


----------



## hotel4dogs

yep, that's the sound!!! There's a bit of a grunt in there, too


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by and say hi to you and Princess Hannah. Hope she's doing well and still managing to get everything she wants  lol


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, we love you, sweetie pie. Have fun and enjoy the refreshing cooler temps


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Stopping in to check on Hannah and you!


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in. Hope all is well with you and Hannah!!:wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi to you and Hannah


----------



## dborgers

Me too  I trust Hannah is enjoying the cool fall temperatures. Enjoy!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hope you and Hannah are having a beautiful weekend!


----------



## hubbub

Good morning to all 
Hannah's hanging in there (me too). I've been busier than I would like with work and Hannah's been making the best of it by begging for more treats.  

The cooler days have been good for her overall, but her allergies have been so bad AND the mushrooms have been prolific this year, so she's spending less time outside than normal. She's also been very sleepy and sleeping very soundly, but peacefully. 

She gave me a huge fright a few weeks ago though. I woke up and realized she was standing by the bed. So, I got up and tried to do all the normal things to get her to settle back down for the night - offered food/water, bathroom break, cut on the a/c - but she wouldn't budge and wasn't interested in anything. Finally, she rested her head on the edge of the bed, so I asked her if she wanted to get on the bed (something she hasn't done in years and was only really interested in during deep cold snaps). She kept her chin on the bed, but shifted her eyes to look at me, so I lifted her up and she settled in to sleep. 

Needless to say I was terrified and spent the rest of the night awake, watching her breathing rate and checking her gums (which she slept right through). She woke up in the morning and I lifted her back down and things were mostly back to normal. 

I'm working today, so I know she'll be full of treats when I come back home!


----------



## dborgers

We love you Hannah!! 

Thanks for the update, Hubbub


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

We love you, Hannah!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update 

I am glad that Hannah is doing well and enjoying the cooler temps.

Oh, what a fright, I am glad though that all turned out well afterall. Maybe she needs to sleep with her mom more often 

Wishing sweet Hannah lots of joy, continued wellbeing and a good sleep with mommy 

Hugs to both of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing well and enjoying the cooler weather. Enjoy your treats from your Mom later  Give her a hug from me and Sammy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah, dahling 

Would you ask your mom if she could post a photo of you when she has time?

We love you!


----------



## hubbub

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read Hannah is getting lots of tasty treats still! She deserves nothing less! She is adorable, love that she wanted to cuddle in bed. Sweet Hannah.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of Hannah, hope she continues to do well.


----------



## HolDaisy

:wavey: Just to say hi to you and Miss Hannah and sending her lots of hugs.


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> I'll see what I can do.


:worthless

Hint hint


----------



## SandyK

I agree!! Would love to see Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

Ok, Ok - I can't believe I intended to post them a week ago.  Just a bit more of a delay, but I will absolutely make time to post them tonight (computer willing).


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I will be VERY HAPPY TO see pics of Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

Please enjoy some pictures of my girl  Love, love, love her!! :smooch:

Uh, I'm staring at you! Give me treats - - please?? 




Squirrel - Did I give you permission to come over here?


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's good see Hannah enjoying time outdoors! And so splendid that you get to enjoy this time with her, after all of the struggles with her health. I know that continues and I'm glad that you can cherish the good times.


----------



## *Laura*

It's so nice to see Hannah. She's a beautiful girl. What a wonderful sweet face she has


----------



## hubbub

I wanted to post separately from her pictures to give this update. The last few months have been interesting to say the least! Our house guest healed enough to move back home and that has been a bit of an adjustment for Hannah (fewer treats!). Her skin issues have gone back and forth, but we're waging battle to keep her happy and comfortable. And more and more. 

I haven't posted or kept up with everyone as I should have, busy with work and our guest, but also in part, because on some level I knew and couldn't bear to say the words. 

However, this week, we confirmed that Hannah is no longer in remission from her anal sac adenocarcinoma. After much discussion, we're trying IV chemotherapy again to see if we can kick those cancer cells back down. She'll have 3 rounds and then recheck the ultrasound. Hopefully, they will be responsive. We're one round in and she's pretty worn out - if the sun would come out today it would be a true spirit lifter (for us both). 

The group of Drs all said that she's a good candidate and it's always better to fight when it's smaller. The other option was to redo the ultrasound in 1 month, but since I've "known" for 2 months, I didn't want to waste any more time if they felt that she was a good candidate and I would likely choose chemo anyway.

I keep telling myself what GoldensGirl posted AGES ago "You can't exhale all the time - there has to be a time for inhaling, too." 

Thank you all for continuing to remember us.


----------



## cgriffin

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful Hannah

I am so sorry that her cancer is back  My heart just dropped. 
Keeping sweet Hannah in my thoughts and sending only positive vibes that chemo will also help this time around. 
Hugs to both of you.

Lighting a candle for sweet Hannah.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful pictures of beautiful Hannah, love you girl.
Thinking of you, hugs and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

"No longer in remission"...not words any of us want to hear or read. I'm so sorry. And so glad for Hannah that you take such excellent care of her.

I hope that you are able to take some time to have fun and take care of yourself. Maybe a massage or a long tub soak now and then?

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love Hannah's photos, but it's breaking my heart she's out of her remission. Both of you are such fighters so I am predicting she will do very well with her chemotherapy and kick those cancer cells to the gutter. (((HUGS)))


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry you had to hear the words 'out of remission'.  This round of chemo is going to kick it right back into remission!! We went through that twice, and the rescue protocols worked. Keep the faith 

Thanks for the pictures. 

With all these prayers and super positive vibes coming your way the forecast is remission and sunny days


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, I want to kiss that sweet little sugar face. She is SO lovely.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and sweet Hannah, she has the cutest face!. Special prayers and wishes sent across x


----------



## KathyL

Hannah looks so regal lying out on the grass. I'm glad your doctors are optimistic about her being a good candidate for the chemo. She's a fighter and I never underestimate the strong will of a golden. You and Hannah are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the photos of your sweet Hannah, she's a little beauty 
So sorry to hear your update. Hannah is a true fighter though! You've been on such a journey with her...I just know that she's going to beat it again. We're all praying for her and sending lots of positive vibes from all over the world.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the lovely photos.
I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer, but Hannah reminds me SO much of my Tiny...what a fighter!! They carry on enjoying life, despite all odds. I send many good wishes and prayers.


----------



## jealous1

Love Hannah's sugar face--she is a beauty. Holding both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am very sorry to hear your Hannah update, I wish you many, many more sunny days. And always remember that she doesn't know she is sick, so enjoy every silly moment you can. The spirit of these dogs is amazing!


----------



## hubbub

Overall Hannah's tolerating the first dose pretty well. She's tired and sleeping a lot, but we've had a big week so I'm chalking part of it up to that. The good news is that her appetite, except for one meal, has been pretty good. If she's not pestering me for her next meal (normal), she comes to eat with a bit of encouragement. 

Saturday stayed quite cloudy, but she finally agreed to venture more than 20 feet out the door and we went to visit a neighbor. Well, I visited - Hannah promptly dozed off - out like a light.:--sleep:
After waking up, we took a short walk with a friend and his dogs and she struck GOLD - er, brown - when she found a toilet paper roll in the middle of the road. She carried it all the way back home with glee! Hey, it's the little things - right?


----------



## SandyK

Love the photos you posted of beautiful Hannah!! I am sorry the cancer is back, but I am so glad you let us know so we can all help you get through it. Hannah is a fighter and I hope chemo helps her to boot the cancer out again!! I had to laugh about the toilet paper roll she found!! I still continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I only just saw the update about the cancer being back. I'm so sorry. But I also have confidence your strong, sweet girl will fight it back again. 

It's definitely about the little things. And it sounds like she did quite well with the treatment, all things considered. Tired is to be expected for sure, and it sounds like she's eating pretty well. I will continue to send positive thoughts your way..


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I'm so sorry to read that Hannah's cancer is back, but I know you both will make the best of every single day! God Bless you both!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update 

I am glad that her appetite is good and she had the 'big' find on the walk, lol, makes me smile. I hope she feels a lot better soon and not so tired, but they say that sleep heals 
Wishing sweet Hannah all the best, little girl is a fighter for sure 
Hugs


----------



## Lucky Penny

I LOVE the Hannah pictures. What a beautiful girl she is. Spending some quality time outside. My heart breaks to read about her cancer coming back. So happy to read that the first dose went well. Praying for those cancer cells to go away. Strong Hannah, stay strong. I had to laugh about the toilet paper, what a treasure that must have been!


----------



## dborgers

And the sun came out today for you! Here's a little ditty I wrote as a promo for "The Office":

Click on "Mr. Sunshine"  :
Danny B's Song: MR. SUNSHINE


----------



## cgriffin

Love your songs, Danny


----------



## hubbub

Loved the song Danny!  I noticed the sun was coming out when I went past a window at work this morning, so I took lunch early so I could get my girl outside a little bit. 

Hannah's always been a BIG fan of cardboard products and the next few weeks are filled with treasures - specifically, empty tubes from wrapping paper. 

We usually get a small collection going just after Thanksgiving and are often spotted by neighbors selecting the "PRIME" tube from trash/recycling bins while on walks - which means we may leave a tube from one neighbor in the bin of another! :bowl: If she's gleeful for the toilet paper tube, she's over the moon with the wrapping paper tubes - I MUST get a shot and share with you all. 

Her hunger levels are still pretty strong (running about 75%) and she's sleeping restfully. I was very happy to see she was at the door and waiting (well, bouncing) when I came home tonight. 

Thank you for the continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dborgers

Here's a little something to get Hannah's tail going


----------



## hubbub

Well the temperatures have dropped quite a bit and it looks like winter is finally here. Hannah's still enjoying any sunny days we get. I'd mentioned on Clyde's Daily Ride thread that the shorter days mean she's a bit sluggish in the mornings, but at lunch, she's soaking in every bit of daylight (and stretching my lunch hour to the limit)!  

She's a bit off her normal eating routine, but not completely refusing food. No doubt, this is due to the chemo. Her CBC results were normal, although several were low-normal. 

I still feel grief and anger, but am trying to remember to take time and enjoy everything she does. And, yes, that includes spitting pills out, taking an inordinate amount of time to sniff the same spot on the asphalt or waking me by barking in the middle of the night, but it also is the way she leans into me as I scratch her throat and the sight of her selecting just the right "baby" for whatever occasion. These moments are precious and I want to etch them as deeply in my memory as I can.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad to see that Hannah is still showing you who's boss. 

Is she able to tolerate vitamin B-12? That can help to stimulate the appetite when meds and/or age suppress it.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Glad to see that Hannah is still showing you who's boss.
> 
> Is she able to tolerate vitamin B-12? That can help to stimulate the appetite when meds and/or age suppress it.


The other day I was late heading in to work because we "had" to visit a neighbor up the street. As Hannah plunged up the hill (to her at lightening speed, but was really a slow trot), I had to call out and ask her to please wait to go inside. Thankfully she obliged and...yet again, Hannah got her way. I'll take it though :

Thanks for suggesting the B-12, her Drs and I have talked off and on about it. For now, part of the issue seems to be she wants to sleep and is essentially sleeping through meals. Some days are more "normal" than others, but today she got up at 4.45 for a bathroom break and then out again at 6.45, but has been asleep since then. I've even ran the vacuum cleaner around her - - and, nothing but dreams.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Please hug her and love her every day (I know you do). Give her an extra hug from me, too.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the Hannah update 

I am glad she is doing good and is still eating. I am keeping my fingers crossed for your girl, that she will be around for a long time to come. We all love Hannah 

Hugs to both of you


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update, I love hearing all about what Hannah has been up to. She's a little star, every moment with our golden angels is precious. Sammy sends you both cuddles (and Hannah a virtual party hat for his big day tomorrow ).


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the update, Hubbub. We love Hannah!! 

I 2nd the B-12 shots. Our 2nd golden had leukemia when we adopted him. After his B-12 shot he had pep and a hearty appetite too.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to read Hannah is doing good. Love that she met you bouncing at the door!! Can't wait to see or hear about her cardboard finds.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you to all for your continued support - more cardboard in her future with Thanksgiving on the horizon 

I wanted to share this here as I know so many of you will understand. 

While talking with a friend about Tiny's passing and how we fight so hard in the face of adversity, criticism and more. The journey itself is emotionally draining, but really wanting to provide a life of quality is a sign of love and it's what we're fighting for. 

I remembered this, from David Foster Wallace's _Infinite Jest_: "Everything I've ever let go of had claw marks on it." Evidence of the fight, but acknowledging that, ultimately, we know when to let go and make that choice out of love. 

Which reminded me of this Shots of Awe segment from a few months ago: 







hotel4dogs said:


> Please hug her and love her every day (I know you do). Give her an extra hug from me, too.


Extra hugs and kisses distributed. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Wishing you and Hannah a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Thanksgiving to the both of you


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

*Thankful for...*

Hannah is thankful for found paper. She dug through a huge pile of our neighbor's leaves for this one. She started sniffing and once she was in, there was no turning back. I'm sure they aren't thrilled that their pile is now spread out quite a bit more.







I guess I could tell them they shouldn't have thrown the bag in the leaf pile. 

A reminder of simple pleasures and that one's trash is another's treasure 

Seriously, could she be more in the zone??


----------



## dborgers

> A reminder of simple pleasures and that one's trash is another's treasure


"Amen!!", says Hannah 



> Seriously, could she be more in the zone??


Definitely in the zone. Perfect technique!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great find Hannah  If ever you met Sammy he'd definitely find you lots of fun things out on walks. So glad that she's feeling well and is enjoying herself!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw that picture of Hannah is just too precious


----------



## dborgers

A picture for Hannah's naptime dreams


----------



## KathyL

I'm sure Hannah realized that the paper bag would break down more quickly in shredded form. We all have our role in life and she found hers and appears to enjoy it. She does look happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I love the picture of Hannah with the paper-she sure is in the zone!


----------



## GoldenMum

Ah Hannah, what a precious girl! Wishing you many more "finds" that make you just as happy!


----------



## cgriffin

Wanted to check on Miss Hannah, I hope she is doing well


----------



## dborgers

Hope you're enjoying the cool temperatures, Hannah. Just think about all those wrapping paper rolls Christmas will bring!!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for checking in on us. 

Hannah's doing really well overall.  Her mood is good, she's playing with toys and eager to visit with people. Her appetite is still a bit off, but her weight is maintaining so the doctors aren't concerned. When they checked her blood before the second round of chemo, we learned that her calcium levels were high (a sign of this cancer). Hopefully, it will be lower when we go for her recheck in a few weeks. They will also redo the ultrasound at that time. In the meantime, we're trying to enjoy the days. I'm swallowing my emotions and living in the moment with her. My tears are reserved for car rides without her. 

Going through all the emotions of anger, self doubt, anxiety and more is exhausting. I've dropped many things to eliminate some of life's stresses and there's really nothing left to let go of. I'm only sharing this journey with a few people because, in the past, I've heard so many hurtful things and I can only imagine what others think. I don't have the energy to argue or explain. 

I have so much to be thankful for and I know that. It's just overwhelming at times and I feel like I'm floundering more now than before. So many things are playing into it... 

Ahhh, trying to breathe deeply and savor each moment.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Being present in the moment with them isn't easy at times like this. You know what lies ahead and it is hard to set that knowledge aside. Hannah knows today so intimately. She is able to take joy in playing, walking, feeling your touch, savoring the scents of the day. Each of my dogs has tried to teach me to focus on what is good about right now, whether it is glorious sunlight or puddles to splash in or snow to taste and wriggle in...there is something beautiful and precious to enjoy and Goldens always find it.

When feeling overwhelmed, we usually need to ground ourselves. Just standing quietly, eyes closed, and imagining sinking roots 50 feet into the soil is a good beginning. Then send all negative thoughts and excess energy into those roots, where they will be fertilizer for the future. Hugging a tree and borrowing its roots can help, too, but I felt a bit silly the first time I tried it. 

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Mayve

hubbub said:


> Thank you for checking in on us.
> 
> Hannah's doing really well overall.  Her mood is good, she's playing with toys and eager to visit with people. Her appetite is still a bit off, but her weight is maintaining so the doctors aren't concerned. When they checked her blood before the second round of chemo, we learned that her calcium levels were high (a sign of this cancer). Hopefully, it will be lower when we go for her recheck in a few weeks. They will also redo the ultrasound at that time. In the meantime, we're trying to enjoy the days. I'm swallowing my emotions and living in the moment with her. My tears are reserved for car rides without her.
> 
> Going through all the emotions of anger, self doubt, anxiety and more is exhausting. I've dropped many things to eliminate some of life's stresses and there's really nothing left to let go of. I'm only sharing this journey with a few people because, in the past, I've heard so many hurtful things and I can only imagine what others think. I don't have the energy to argue or explain.
> 
> I have so much to be thankful for and I know that. It's just overwhelming at times and I feel like I'm floundering more now than before. So many things are playing into it...
> 
> Ahhh, trying to breathe deeply and savor each moment.


{{{{{Hugs}}}}}

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the update. I'm glad to hear that Hannah is doing well overall. It must really be so tough for you, you've been through such a rollercoaster ride with her. She is living for the moment, that is all she knows so enjoy every special moment with her. Try and take some time for yourself whenever you can to have a break and gather your thoughts.
You're such a fantastic Mom to Hannah and you are her world. Take it all a day at a time and carry on making special memories with your beautiful girl. Sammy sends you both a golden hug


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for checking in. Many good wishes and hugs are coming your way. Hannah is loved by so many of us and we would never doubt your actions with her, knowing just how much you love her. Those who don't understand or question you are missing something in their life. I hope you two have a blessed Christmas!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

* "I'm swallowing my emotions and living in the moment with her. My tears are reserved for car rides without her."

*This is the most important thing to do. Live in the moment and cry when she is not around. Your the best mom she could ever ask for and what you have done and are doing for her is remarkable. No one should question that. Hannah is a lucky girl! So happy to read she is playing with her toys!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update. I am glad Hannah is doing well and enjoying life and toys and visitors 

I am sorry for your pain, your self doubt. You are doing everything possible for Hannah and she knows it and she loves you for it. All of us understand and we are there for you.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for the update, Hubbub. Ya, living in the moment is key. You're doing everything you can to give Hannah good days. Carpe Diem.

Please give Hannah some scritches from us. Sending you both super positive vibes


----------



## GoldenMum

You are a wonderful Mom, and I totally understand the crying while alone. It's all about the journey! Hugs to you both!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Hannah is doing well. You are a great mom and don't ever let anyone make you think any different!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Checking in on you and Hannah!!


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas sweet Hannah and Hannah's mom


----------



## hubbub

Thank you so much for the kind posts and messages of support. I think that just saying I'm exhausted released some pressure. Often, we (I ) work so hard to remain strong in the face of whatever that we (I) do *too* good a job at compartmentalizing. 

In the last few weeks, Hannah's done really well. Her post-chemo CBC showed all within the normal range (her calcium levels weren't retested at that time). 

My heart has swollen watching her LIVE with wild abandon over the last few weeks. During the last 24 hours in particular, she's been flipping toys, playing tug of war and catch with whatever I can toss to her. Last night her body gave out before she did - her back legs wouldn't hold up anymore and kept collapsing. She was frustrated and confused, so I modified our game and she did a bit of nosework to pick the cup with a piece of kibble under it. 

She's a bit splayed out, but she saw me reaching for a treat and was about to make a break for it!


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> Thank you so much for the kind posts and messages of support. I think that just saying I'm exhausted released some pressure. Often, we (I ) work so hard to remain strong in the face of whatever that we (I) do *too* good a job at compartmentalizing.
> 
> In the last few weeks, Hannah's done really well. Her post-chemo CBC showed all within the normal range (her calcium levels weren't retested at that time).
> 
> My heart has swollen watching her LIVE with wild abandon over the last few weeks. During the last 24 hours in particular, she's been flipping toys, playing tug of war and catch with whatever I can toss to her. Last night her body gave out before she did - her back legs wouldn't hold up anymore and kept collapsing. She was frustrated and confused, so I modified our game and she did a bit of nosework to pick the cup with a piece of kibble under it.
> 
> She's a bit splayed out, but she saw me reaching for a treat and was about to make a break for it!


So glad to hear that Hannah has been having fun by flipping toys and playing tug of war. They are such simple little things that many of us would take for granted when we see our dogs doing it...but it has meant the world for you to see Hannah enjoying herself like a puppy again, you must be so proud of her and how far she has come. I love that photo of her, what a little ray of sunshine she is, such a beautiful, happy little girl


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am glad that sweet Hannah is doing so well and she looks mighty cute in that picture 

Hugs and a Merry Christmas to both of you


----------



## hubbub

We keep things pretty quiet for the holidays, but did spend Christmas Eve rushing in and out of the house thinking that Santa was coming by. 

The local fire department carries Santa around and Hannah loves to watch for him. There's usually a line of cars following the fire truck and kids jump out when the truck stops so Santa can pass out candy. Most of the kids in our neighborhood have grown up, so now we just get a wave as he passes by. 

After sleeping in on Christmas, she was ready to get moving by lunch. We visited with several friends, but she was still keyed up when we came back home, so I took a chance (after her nosework session the other night) and we did some light obedience for about 10 minutes. It was good for her and a nice reminder for me too (we should be doing this daily). She settled down happily for a nap afterwards. 

It sounds horrible, but after returning to work today, I'm ready for a weekend :


----------



## cgriffin

Sounds like you had a great Christmas  
I think it is so hard trying to go back to work this week, my husband just goes in tomorrow and then he is off for the weekend, makes you wonder what the point is to go in for one day, lol. 

Have a great day and hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love this picture of Hannah, what a sweetie she is!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I love the picture of Hannah-it makes my heart happy, too!


----------



## hubbub

*restaging*

Hannah was restaged this week, prior to her third dose of chemo. 

Fortunately her CBC looked good and her chest x-rays showed no problems. Her ionized calcium test was the same as last time (above normal, but not enough to delay chemo) and her abdominal ultrasound showed no changes. The news I was hoping for was a dramatic reduction in the size of the lymph nodes and lower calcium levels, but at this point, stable is what we got. 

During her ultrasound, she was panting pretty heavily and someone noticed an area of skin under her tongue that is thickened. The Dr said she was able to briefly feel it, but because of it's location, they are unable to make any determinations about it without sedation. They don't know how long it's been there, but she isn't having trouble eating and drinking, nor is she salivating excessively. 

I'm stumped and, at that moment, elected to keep an eye on it for the next few weeks. I've tried to look at the area several times, but am not having the best luck. Ugh...I keep trying to form sentences, but they don't make sense. 

In other news, my sweet girl had packed on 3 pounds in three weeks! After sharing the news of her restaging with a friend (who often checks on her), I mentioned the weight gain and learned that she has been loading Hannah up with treats (kibble) - which might also explain why she's not eating as well for me!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks so much for the update. "Stable" is not the word you were hoping for, but it is far from the worst of words. In your place, I might feel like the wind was taken out of my sails, but I hope you can find some comfort in stability and enjoy the holidays.

I bet that adding those pounds will serve Hannah well over time, and having an explanation for why she isn't eating for you is splendid!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I think all in all it is not a bad report card for Miss Hannah. 
I am glad she gained some weight, I think it is a good thing Stable is a lot better than being worse.
Yes, I would also keep an eye on the thickening area in her mouth and I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is nothing to worry about.

Hug that cutie from me, please


----------



## KathyL

I love Hannah's Holiday Photo -- she's smiling!!
As others have said "stable" is good. Maybe I am wrong, but sometimes I think we let test results rule our feelings. Hannah is happy, playing and has gained a few pounds which are all good things and she's a fighter. An most important she has you.


----------



## *Laura*

I love love the sweet picture of Hannah. Her eyes are sparkling. I also am hoping Hannah has no new issues.


----------



## HolDaisy

As everyone has already said...'stable' in my opinion is good, it means that she's doing okay as she is and thankfully, not worse. I'm so happy to hear that she has put on a few pounds too, that's really good to hear  She's a little fighter!
It sounds like you both shared a special and relaxing Christmas. Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs, as always.


----------



## hotel4dogs

glad to hear that Hannah is stable! Thinking of you guys, and sending lots of good thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Happy for Happy Hannah! 



> After sharing the news of her restaging with a friend (who often checks on her), I mentioned the weight gain and learned that she has been loading Hannah up with treats (kibble) - which might also explain why she's not eating as well for me!


You go girl!! Treats make the world go 'round!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy new year to you and Hannah 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the photo of Hannah smiling- showing her zest and happiness. Her smile and happiness is a tribute to the love and care you pour into her on a daily basis. I am wishing Hannah and you a wonderful New Year, and many good days ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Happy New Year to you and Hannah!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy New Year, Hannah and mom


----------



## hubbub

Happy New Year to all!  

Thank you for the support. I think I was so thrown by the mouth thing, I couldn't even muster excitement for stable. Yes, I wanted to hear something even better, but stable is still good news. I'm still trying to see this spot in her mouth, but I'm not sure I'm even looking at the right thing. Bless Hannah, she's trying to be cooperative when I look, but is clearly put out. 

The weather changed a bit overnight and I could see it in Hannah today. Her mood was more subdued and walking seemed to require more concentration her part. This afternoon we visited with neighbors removing their outdoor decorations. It was sort of fitting as we did the same thing as they put them up. Hannah gave their daughter lots of kisses and enjoyed some scratches too. 

Our neighbors loudly rang in 2014 with shouts, whoops and plenty of fireworks (for several hours leading up to midnight). For 10 years, the New Years and 4th of July plans have been the same - stay inside and take care of "noisy" chores (vacuum, run the washer/dryer, shred documents) while playing the tv louder than normal - in an effort to keep the level of terror (that medication and a thundershirt already address to an extent) to a minimum. 

In what I would call sad news on any day other than New Years, Hannah and I had an amazingly calm night. She dozed off around 7:30 and, due to deeper sleeping, hearing loss or a combination of the two, she slept through the entire thing. As much as I hate that her hearing has deteriorated, I was so happy for her not to be so scared (and I was glad to get a bit more sleep - - it usually takes her about 4 hours to calm down once the fireworks stop). 

Now...those chores I didn't take care of last night - well, they're still waiting for me


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy New Year to you and Hannah!

Much as I love to watch fireworks, I have always detested my neighbors' fondness for setting them off. Charlie would spend hours barking at them in his deep voice, until he became deaf enough not to hear them. Like you, I kept the TV on or played loud music... and spent hours stroking my boy, trying to calm him. 

Getting more sleep is good for you and I suspect it doesn't happen nearly often enough. Chronic worry isn't good for sleep, but it seems to be our space with ailing Goldens and seniors.

Holding you and Hannah gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## dborgers

Happy New Year to you and Hannah  

Here's to cool temperatures and loads of fun in 2014


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the New Year wishes!



GoldensGirl said:


> Getting more sleep is good for you and I suspect it doesn't happen nearly often enough. Chronic worry isn't good for sleep, but it seems to be our space with ailing Goldens and seniors


Yep, I imagine most of us with ailing or senior pets are short in the sleep department. Fortunately, I function pretty with less sleep than most people, but when I need it - nothing will stop me from dozing off. 



dborgers said:


> Here's to cool temperatures and loads of fun in 2014


We do like cool temps, but would you please keep some of the arctic temps in TN? We're due to drop from the 50s to the 20s by the afternoon - a bit too cold for my less than adequately insulated house.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I am glad that Miss Hannah is still doing well and I am sure she needs her sleep. I am so glad she slept through the fireworks. 

The word this morning on the news was, a high of 50 this afternoon and down to 4 degrees during the night, rain changing to ice to snow. I am so not looking forward to this weather. 

Stay safe and warm and hugs to sweet Hannah.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy New Year, Hannah!


----------



## SandyK

Glad you and Hannah are doing well!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending lots of hugs to Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

Hugs distributed - although not in the manner you'd expect, but as snuggles and warm towels!

Our heat went out early yesterday morning, of course just after the cold had really settled in. BRRRRRR 

I spent the last 24 hours covering Hannah and the cat with towels warmed in the dryer, checking pipes, closing off rooms, hanging blankets over windows, making calls and shifting borrowed space heaters around to try to keep things a bit less...chilly. I think we hit 5 (without the wind) this morning and the thermostat in my closed off hallway said it was in the low 50s. 

Thankfully, the heat has just been fixed and the house is slowly warming up again. Hannah has gleefully reclaimed her spot at the (now) open front door to survey her kingdom through the storm door. 

If you're in the cold spots, please stay warm. After the last day, I am so thankful.


----------



## dborgers

"Polar Vortex"? Cold air, stay at the North Pole!! LOL


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am sorry your heater had gone out but I am glad it is back on now 

We are in for milder temps now, which will make as all more comfortable.

I am glad Miss Hannah can go back to watching the world through her kingdom door


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sorry to hear you lost heat. I hope you get warm temps very soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read the heat is back on. What a nightmare!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Ouch! Losing heat during the polar vortex episode is simply dreadful. I'm so glad that it has been fixed.

The first year that I lived in the northwest, I was in a house that had gas heat...something I had never had before. I had no idea that I had to call the gas company to turn on the gas and start the furnace. :doh: Of course a cold wave hit before I found a clue and I was seeing my breath in the air at home. Not good. 

One thing I tried made a difference and this trick might help you in the future: I turned on every single light in the house and left them on, day and night, until the gas company came to my rescue. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but those lights raised the temperature 5-10 degrees!

We are so glad to see the cold air go back where it belongs! Stay warm and give Hannah a hug for me, please.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that you have got your heating back on. It must be awful in such cold weather  I don't know how you're all coping so well over there. Wishing you warmer weather very soon and hope that it eases for you. Sammy sends you both warm golden hugs!


----------



## hubbub

Goodness, where to start 

Tuesday night was lovely and warm in the house, Wednesday mid-morning, not so much. The heat was out again! :no: I couldn't believe it and kept trying to reset it. I called the repairman back who was horrified and said he could come by around lunch. I had an afternoon meeting at work, I couldn't miss, but so opted to stay at home until the last minute. This was an excellent idea as a short time before I needed to leave, I heard a strange noise. Come on, you guys know where this is going don't you??? I'll give you time to guess.........

Did you guess, "You had a pipe burst?" Well, you win the prize! In our case, this was a ridiculous amount of water and mud!!! Thankfully, it was in the crawlspace and not in the house - even better, I was home and able to get the water shut off, but we could have gone swimming under the house. 

Bless Hannah, she had no idea why I was screaming and running around, but she thought it was great fun! 

The water has been pumped out, but is not completely back on. Fortunately, I was able to shut off the affected areas. Also the heat is back on and I'm using it! So much hustle though, I feel like I've lost a week



dborgers said:


> "Polar Vortex"? Cold air, stay at the North Pole!! LOL


Bwahahahahaha! That polar vortex was out to get us! Yes, please stay away!!



cgriffin said:


> We are in for milder temps now, which will make as all more comfortable.
> 
> I am glad Miss Hannah can go back to watching the world through her kingdom door


We've had quite a bit of world watching and, with the warmer temps, she even got in a bath and some time sitting outside. Now we're inside waiting for puppy updates for you and Penny's Mom. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Sorry to hear you lost heat. I hope you get warm temps very soon!


Toasty warm inside and jacket weather outside. For January, we are very lucky!



GoldensGirl said:


> I was in a house that had gas heat...something I had never had before....
> 
> One thing I tried made a difference and this trick might help you in the future: I turned on every single light in the house and left them on, day and night, until the gas company came to my rescue. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but those lights raised the temperature 5-10 degrees!
> 
> We are so glad to see the cold air go back where it belongs! Stay warm and give Hannah a hug for me, please.


Yep, I have a gas furnace. I have friends with electric heat pumps, but they don't work when the temps drop below 40ish. 

I appreciate the suggestion about the lights and will file it away, hopefully to never need.  Hugs distributed!



HolDaisy said:


> So glad that you have got your heating back on. It must be awful in such cold weather  I don't know how you're all coping so well over there. Wishing you warmer weather very soon and hope that it eases for you. Sammy sends you both warm golden hugs!


I'm thrilled that we avoided the icing weather that was forecast. It's almost always a sign we'll be without power for days. In this case, I could still enjoy a hot meal, although I'd prefer no problems given a choice.  Hugs back to Sammy too!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Look out! I just read that the polar vortex is headed our way again at the end of next week. Not as bad as before but still too cold for me.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Look out! I just read that the polar vortex is headed our way again at the end of next week. Not as bad as before but still too cold for me.


Ha! I heard that too, but hope that it will not quite reach us - or you. 

I meant to add this to put my previous post in perspective. The night my pipe burst, the leading story on the local news was of a woman who's copper tubing had been stolen from her heater, so she'd gone to stay with a relative, but returned home to learn several water pipes had burst and the pipes were in the attic.


----------



## KathyL

Oh sorry to hear about your furnace going out and then having your pipes burst. Excitement like that you don't need, but it sounds like Hannah enjoyed all the excitement. A couple of years ago we had a storm of the century in Wisconsin. I woke up to over 4 feet of snow and no heat. Like you my house was getting into the low 50s and I had no space heaters. Harley was young and didn't mind the cool temps and wanted to get back out and tunnel in all the snow. Dogs just don't care about stuff like we do.


----------



## cgriffin

Wow, you did not have a fun week. I so hope it will be better from now on.

Hugs to Miss Hannah


----------



## SandyK

So sorry you had such a tough week. Made me laugh that Hannah thought it was a game with the water pipe!! Hope you are able to relax and just enjoy this weekend!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

I am so sorry for the horrible week you had.
Praying Hannah and you are o.k.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Oh wow, what a week! I am happy things are back in order now, but that is horrible that all happened to you. Thankfully Hannah thought it was fun!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone, we are ok and just waiting for the plumber to get everything finally fixed. 

Hannah brought much needed laughter to the water pipe incident. She was trying to keep up with me as I ran through the house and was visibly disappointed that I didn't hook her leash up as I went out the door. 

When I entered the crawlspace, I didn't notice the water until it was too late. The water was COLD and as I slogged through it to get to the shutoff valve, I was...uh, quite vocal.  Then I realized I could hear Hannah running back and forth above me trying to figure out where I was. That "thud, thud, thud" over and over again sure brought a smile to my face - my sweet girl :smooch:

KathyL - I can't fathom 4 feet of snow. Years ago, a blizzard made it's way to us and we had just over 2 feet of snow. For some reason, we were one of 2 houses in our area that didn't lose power (the power crews were mystified too!). Of course we offered help and shelter to neighbors, but it made us feel guilty to even cut on a light after dark!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi to you and beautiful Hannah, and hope that you're both okay.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, Hannah The Helper following the sound of your voice ... just precious.

Happy to read you ladies are doing well


----------



## cgriffin

Hope you are staying warm if you are having the same horrible cold temperatures that we are having. Potty training is no fun in this type of weather.

Hugs to Miss Hannah


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah. I hope everything is fixed now. Maybe you need to go in the crawl space and make noise as a new game for Hannah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Thank you everyone, we are ok and just waiting for the plumber to get everything finally fixed.
> 
> Hannah brought much needed laughter to the water pipe incident. She was trying to keep up with me as I ran through the house and was visibly disappointed that I didn't hook her leash up as I went out the door.
> 
> When I entered the crawlspace, I didn't notice the water until it was too late. The water was COLD and as I slogged through it to get to the shutoff valve, I was...uh, quite vocal.  Then I realized I could hear Hannah running back and forth above me trying to figure out where I was. That "thud, thud, thud" over and over again sure brought a smile to my face - my sweet girl :smooch:
> 
> KathyL - I can't fathom 4 feet of snow. Years ago, a blizzard made it's way to us and we had just over 2 feet of snow. For some reason, we were one of 2 houses in our area that didn't lose power (the power crews were mystified too!). Of course we offered help and shelter to neighbors, but it made us feel guilty to even cut on a light after dark!


Hoping you and Hannah and doing good!


----------



## cgriffin

Hope all is well with Miss Hannah and you and that you are staying warm in this crazy weather.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi to you and Princess Hannah  I think of you often, hope that you are both well.


----------



## cgriffin

Getting a bit worried. Hope all is well with you two.


----------



## HolDaisy

I can see that you haven't been online in quite a while. Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and Hannah and hope that you are both well. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## dborgers

I keep checking too  No news is good news. That's what I'm thinking.

As always, a smile appears thinking of Hannah


----------



## hotel4dogs

Also thinking of you guys!


----------



## Lucky Penny

How is Miss Hannah!!?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Saw this post was active - was also hoping for an update. Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sweet Hannah say something we are not giving up on you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really hope that everything is okay. Please update us when you get chance, we're thinking of you and beautiful Miss Hannah!


----------



## GoldensGirl

We miss you. I hope the long silence is just work and weather, not something too painful to share.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## cgriffin

Same here, hoping for the best and that you girls are just having too much fun to update


----------



## dborgers

"Soldiers, here's our mission: To discover what's become of Hubbub. Your mission begins now. On the double!!!:


----------



## hubbub

Short version - We are holding stable, but had some rough weeks. I'm sorry for causing any worries. 

Shortly after my last post, Hannah's appetite went from so-so to almost non-existent. I gave it a few days and then had a conversation with her Dr. We tried a variety of options to no avail. The bright spot was that she was still willing to play a bit and visit with friends, but for around 2 weeks she ate approximately 2 tablespoons of food a day. 

With each day, I was more upset and questioning everything. For my sake and Hannah's, I quickly realized I needed to step away from most everything except for her and my work. 

She finally began eating a bit more and, as of this week, is regularly eating 2-3 cups daily (most days). Her meal times are still all over the place. Some days she eats her 4 meals in the span of 5 hours and other days it's almost normal. The goal right now is to get nutrients in her, so whenever she feels like eating, she gets food.  Unfortunately, during this time, she's lost almost 8 pounds and a significant amount of muscle mass. 

She was restaged this week and is essentially still stable (I learned that stable is the best I can hope for with this cancer). Her BUN was a bit elevated, but we'll retest it in a week as a precaution. We will revisit the oncologist in a few weeks to discuss future treatment - move to a maintenance metronomic (oral) chemo, consider continuing with the current chemo or discontinuing treatment and monitoring for changes. They gave me some general exercises to start her on at home and suggested I try to get her in water to work on building/maintaining muscle. We're going to work on the out of water exercises until our next appt and then see where things go. 

I have so much to catch up on here, but know I missed you all **Tail wags from Hannah**


----------



## Dallas Gold

So glad to hear from you. Sending lots of prayers for Hannah and you. You are the epitome of a loving owner and Hannah is so fortunate to have you as her number one cheerleader, guardian and advocate.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks so much for the update. Stable is not what you want, but it sure beats getting worse. 

You must have been out of your mind with worry when Hannah wouldn't eat for so long. We went through spells of that with Charlie, especially when he was on zonisamide and it was heartbreaking to see him get so thin. I'm glad our gal is eating again and perhaps can add some weight back, though being slender is good when the back leg muscles get weaker.

I hope that getting in water will make Hannah happy. There are hydrotherapy places in this area that have underwater treadmills and canine swimming pools, with staff trained to help dogs get a good workout in the pool. Fingers crossed that there is something similar near you.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you so much for the update. I was so worried!

I am so sorry that Miss Hannah hit a rough patch, but I am so glad that she is back to eating, yay  Miss Hannah has a mighty determined and strong momma fighting for her and with her, I am proud of both of you 

Sending lots of hugs and kisses to both of you and a belly scratch for Miss Hannah (didn't think you wanted one too  )


----------



## Lucky Penny

SO HAPPY to read Hannah is doing alright now. How scary to go through what you did with her not eating. I am sure you were trying every type of food with her too. Hoping she will get that weight back after some good meals here and there. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## Ljilly28

I don't know how you feel about Nutrical Adult as a supplement, but giving a little about 20 minutes before feeding puts the weight back on bc the dog has more energy to really eat.


----------



## hubbub

Ljilly28 said:


> I don't know how you feel about Nutrical Adult as a supplement, but giving a little about 20 minutes before feeding puts the weight back on bc the dog has more energy to really eat.


Thank you for the suggestion - she hasn't been too interested in anything, but I'll definitely check to see if we could try it (given her allergies and GI upsets). Nutrical was a key part of my cat's recovery after being injured by a neighbor's dog - we literally went through tubes of it 



Dallas Gold said:


> So glad to hear from you. Sending lots of prayers for Hannah and you. You are the epitome of a loving owner and Hannah is so fortunate to have you as her number one cheerleader, guardian and advocate.


Thank you so much  During those weeks I was stressing over every choice (past, present and future - silly and serious), but keeping her care and quality of life #1 is paramount. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks so much for the update. Stable is not what you want, but it sure beats getting worse.
> 
> You must have been out of your mind with worry when Hannah wouldn't eat for so long. We went through spells of that with Charlie, especially when he was on zonisamide and it was heartbreaking to see him get so thin. I'm glad our gal is eating again and perhaps can add some weight back, though being slender is good when the back leg muscles get weaker.
> 
> I hope that getting in water will make Hannah happy. There are hydrotherapy places in this area that have underwater treadmills and canine swimming pools, with staff trained to help dogs get a good workout in the pool. Fingers crossed that there is something similar near you.


It is heartbreaking to see them get so thin. There was a pup at the oncologist when we were there last week and he was so thin. I was so teary for him. Fortunately, we do have a rehab vet near us. I hope to get Hannah in to see her in the next few weeks. Unfortunately, I have to go out of town for work for a several days, so that will push setting up the therapy appt back a bit. I may need some therapy myself after the trip (haven't flown in years)! 



cgriffin said:


> Thank you so much for the update. I was so worried!
> 
> I am so sorry that Miss Hannah hit a rough patch, but I am so glad that she is back to eating, yay  Miss Hannah has a mighty determined and strong momma fighting for her and with her, I am proud of both of you
> 
> Sending lots of hugs and kisses to both of you and a belly scratch for Miss Hannah (didn't think you wanted one too  )


Thank you - and no, I don't need any belly rubs, but Hannah enjoyed the scratches on her freshly shaven belly. : 



Lucky Penny said:


> SO HAPPY to read Hannah is doing alright now. How scary to go through what you did with her not eating. I am sure you were trying every type of food with her too. Hoping she will get that weight back after some good meals here and there. Give her a hug for me.


Hugs distributed! You're right, it was scary, but in such a weird way. Like I mentioned, she was happy to walk and play a bit, but the not eating was/is a puzzle. At first, I thought it was the food, then her bowls, then her feeding stand, the moisture content, etc - I made swaps over and over again trying to find the right mix. 

She also was reluctant to drink any water. When she would, she would only drink water from the cat's water bowl. :doh: As you can imagine he was pretty confused and I was having to fill the bowl up every time she drank out of it. I finally seem to have gotten her back to her water bowl about 1/2 of the time, but it's a mystery still. 

Yesterday wasn't a great day food wise - she only ate a 1 cup and so far hasn't been interested in anything today. It's still early though, so I'm hoping to get at least 2 cups in her today.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thank you for the update, it's really good to hear from you! Sorry that you've had a rough few weeks with Hannah not eating. It's just heartbreaking to see them walking away from food, so I understand how worried you must have been. So glad to hear that things have picked up a little now though and she's eating again. Hoping that things improve for you both, we're all with you! Sending Hannah a big hug.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Thank you for the update. I'm so sorry you've had to go through the worry of Hannah not eating. Been there, as you know. Sounds like things have rounded the corner though, and you'll have at least another 3 months of cooler temperatures, which Hannah should enjoy.

We're always thinking about you


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry for this rough patch. You must be so worried. ((Hugs))

Keep on eating sweet Hannah. You have the most wonderful Mom who is taking such great care of you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Hannah. Hope that she is eating okay, it really is such a worry. Give her a gentle hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Wondering how Hannah is doing?


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you and sending hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you are having some rough patches with Hannah. She is your number 1 and it is very understandable for you to focus on her...wouldn't want it any other way!!! I hope your trip away is a fast one so you can get back to giving Hannah all the extra love, hugs and belly scratches that come from this forum!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

So sorry that Hannah and you have been going through some tough times!
It is so worrisome when they don't want to eat. I've been there, too.


----------



## hubbub

I keep typing and erasing, typing and erasing. You're kind words mean more than you can ever imagine...

She's back to not eating well and I pray it's a combination of the chemo and antibiotic (UTI). This morning I heard her stomach rumble and just sobbed. Eventually, I was able to get her to eat about 1/4 can of food. 

She seems like she just doesn't feel good and is having a hard time moving. I've gotten the ok for an earlier than normal Adequan injection (which she'll get this afternoon) and I am hopeful that it will provide her some relief. 

Her CBC/BUN numbers this week are all over the place and I'm waiting to hear back from one of the Oncologists. 

I am leaving tomorrow for a 4 day work trip and am beside myself with worry (for me, for her and for my friend who'll be staying with her).


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. I know well the frustration and heartbreak when they won't eat. Sending many prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry. I know well the frustration and heartbreak when they won't eat. Sending many prayers and good thoughts.


Thank you - immensely. As someone who's usually not at a loss for words, these last few weeks have left me....well, at a loss.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I think I speak for everyone when I say, we all share the same frighten feelings as you. Hannah has gotten into all of our hearts. Please give her our love.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry to hear that Hannah is struggling, and that you have to leave her for work. I know how hard that is. I hope she regains her appetite soon, it is so troubling when they are having a difficult time. Hugs to you both!


----------



## GoldensGirl

How I ache for you over having to travel while you are so worried about Hannah. I had to travel every other week during my long fight against Sabrina's kidney disease. Despite having trusted pet sitters and supportive vets, I worried constantly. In the end, Sabrina crashed over a holiday weekend, thoughtful girl to the end. I was lucky enough to be able to cancel a business trip the next week and stayed at home with her in the end.

I suspect that Hannah will scare you many, many times more. I hope so, strange though that sounds.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry that you're going through a rough patch with your special girl. I know how frightening it is when they won't eat  just heartbreaking. Sorry to hear you have to leave her too for work. I'm sure she will be in good hands and the 4 days will hopefully fly by. I hope that she starts to pick up soon. Sending lots of positive vibes and prayers for Hannah.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry that Miss Hannah is not feeling well and back to not eating. And oh my gosh, I can totally understand your worry for having to leave her.

Sending tons of good thoughts and positive vibes and keeping my fingers crossed that Hannah will start back to eating and feeling better. She certainly has captured our hearts!!

Lots of hugs and kisses for Miss Hannah.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm so sorry. I know how sad and scary it is when they stop eating. Things I had some luck with - liverwurst, baby puppy/nursing mum food (it was a small tin, I can't remember what it was called, but it was a nutrient-calorie power pack), Fromm Gold wet food (duck was best). All of it fed by hand. 

Sending love and hugs to Hannah - and to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry she isn't eating well. I know the fear you are experiencing. Sending prayers and positive thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

It's so worrying when they won't eat. Hold onto the fact that they eventually they do.

Sending you loads of super positive vibes


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for the kind words and good thoughts and prayers. 

After wild and turbulent plane ride, I finally got settled in at the hotel late last night. I spoke with my friend whose staying with Hannah and they had a pretty good day yesterday. She ate just over a cup of food and went for a few short walks. I think the Adequan (and truthfully, probably my stressed out self not being there helped), plus all your positivity helped. 

I'm a bit calmer now and just need to get a few things straightened out at the hotel before returning home this weekend. Thank you for sharing my fears and caring for my girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad she's eating a little and taking a few walks for your friend. Hopefully the Adequan will continue to help her. I sense some caretaker fatique on your part- please make sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## Ljilly28

Sorry things are so stressful. Putting a scoop of kibble in goats milk or water and Gerber baby food Chicken in Gravy and microvwaving, then adding Nutrical( which you can get in tubes right on Amazon) worked for my dog Raleigh when he had cancer.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that she had a good day, and that you arrived safely at your hotel.

You will be back home with her before you know it. Keep fighting Hannah, we're all rooting for you across the world 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and good thoughts and prayers.
> 
> After wild and turbulent plane ride, I finally got settled in at the hotel late last night. I spoke with my friend whose staying with Hannah and they had a pretty good day yesterday. She ate just over a cup of food and went for a few short walks. I think the Adequan (and truthfully, probably my stressed out self not being there helped), plus all your positivity helped.
> 
> I'm a bit calmer now and just need to get a few things straightened out at the hotel before returning home this weekend. Thank you for sharing my fears and caring for my girl.


My heart goes out to you-I know how worried you are. Your friend will take good care of Hannah and you will be home fast!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy to read Hannah is doing well with your friend. It has to be so hard to be away from her right now.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Dallas Gold said:


> ...I sense some caretaker fatique on your part- please make sure to take care of yourself.


I strongly second this! Time in a hotel can be a gift, even when it's business travel. Caring for an ailing senior is hard work, no matter how much love is the driver. As a wise teacher once told me, "Nobody can exhale all of the time. You have to inhale, too...taking care of yourself, so that you are able to take care of others." Sounds to me like you are overdue for a massage, dinner with friends, a long tub soak...whatever helps you center and feel renewed.


----------



## KathyL

I hope Hannah has done well while you've been gone. I know how hard that must be for you to have to leave her while she's going through some rough times. Sending prayers for sweet Hannah.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just thinking of you and Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

I returned home yesterday evening and to my "normal" - no matter how off kilter that seems. My trip was good and I certainly dined out more (and ate more) than I have in recent memory. I also learned that I am likely allergic to down (from my hotel pillows and duvet) - unfortunately, I didn't come to this realization until my last night, but I fortunately cleared up pretty quickly. 

Opening the door yesterday, I was met by a wobbly, sad eyed pup who seemed to not believe I was really back. It broke my heart, but I was so glad to see her, I immediately laid on the floor and scratched her chest and belly. 

My friend, like so many here, knew I was fatigued and needed to believe Hannah was just fine while I was gone, so she didn't tell me how forlorn my girl had been acting. She said that Hannah would fade in and out most of the days, but that Saturday had been bad all day and if I hadn't been coming back she would have fessed up. Initially, I was upset, but, short of quitting my job and returning home, there was nothing I could have done. 

Hannah's never been one to really lick, but I got a few sweet kisses on my hands and one on the face last night. For several hours, every time I got up to do something, she would come to me and then I'd love on her a bit and she'd fall right asleep. I got up during the night to check on her and her tail would wag so hard - making my heart swell. 

She's still not eating very well. So far, she's refused both nutricals (for dogs or cats), cat food and several people foods. She's been eating boiled potatoes and some variations of her prescription foods (soaked in water, dry, warmed, chilled). 



Ljilly28 said:


> Putting a scoop of kibble in goats milk or water and Gerber baby food Chicken in Gravy and microwaving, then adding Nutrical( which you can get in tubes right on Amazon) worked for my dog Raleigh when he had cancer.


I appreciate the goats milk suggestion! I hadn't thought of that for soaking. 

Today's been pretty good. She's eaten about a cup of boiled potatoes, 1/4 cup of canned rabbit/potato and 1/4 cup of Purina HA. I'm going to call the teaching hospital tomorrow to check in. She's been much brighter eyed and even though I'd normally hate it, she gave the dog of a friend of mine a toothy snarl when he tried to get on the bed with her. He's a very respectful dog and immediately walked away to give her space. 

She'll finish her round of Bactrim for a UTI (which I hope that it's contributing to the problem) this Wednesday.

Thank you all again for the suggestions and support. So many of you know and understand and just knowing that made my mind a bit lighter during my trip. I'd bring you all brownies or cookies if I could


----------



## SandyK

Glad you are back home...sounds like Hannah is happy to have you back too!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to here you're back with your girl! A food that my older pups would always eat when finicky was scrambled eggs. I know I had to go out of town when Clyde was struggling, and it was one of the hardest things for me to do. He shut down while I was gone, but rallied when I got home. Spoil that girl rotten, and hugs to you both!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you are back home, it sounds like sweet Hannah was so happy to see her Mom too. It must have been so tough for you to leave her and go away, but it sounds like you've got a very caring friend who did a great job with her while you had gone. I hope that she continues to eat a little bit of what she fancies. We tried so many foods with Daisy when she was ill, but she couldn't face a lot. Someone suggested chicken broth, she ate a tiny little bit of this. Another random suggestion that worked for her one time was tuna. If any of our dogs aren't feeling well a little rice/pasta and scrambled egg usually gets their appetite going. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Tail wags = smiles on Hannah and Hubbub's faces


----------



## GoldensGirl

Glad you are home safely and providing Hannah's expected level of service. It is so very hard to travel when they are ailing. We spend most of their lives learning to read them and become expert servants and nurses, skills that we can't transmit to whoever cares for them in our absence, no matter how diligent and loving that person may be. Sabrina used to glare at my suitcase and then turn her back to me to express her displeasure that I was going away. I think it was just a very effective ploy to get extra cuddles and cookies.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Just sending you and Hannah big hugs and kisses!!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending comforting hugs across to you and your sweet girl x


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad that you are home safely with your Hannah and that Hannah has perked up with her momma home. Momma is still the best medicine for the babies 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that sweet Hannah will continue eating and perking up. 

Lots of hugs and kisses coming both your way


----------



## KathyL

I'm glad you're home and I know that Hannah is happy to have you back. It sounds like she is eating a little better and a little snarl is a good sign. I hope you have a good visit with the vet this week.


----------



## hubbub

She seems to be feeling even better today. She ate about 1/8 cup dry food that I fed her by hand before we went out for her morning bathroom break. 

An hour or so later, she ate about 1 cup of sweet potatoes (and I hesitate to even add this part, but...) FROM HER BOWL!! Then she stood (!!) and drank a bit. She's been laying down to eat (hand feeding only - thank you very much) and drink for the last few weeks so this was a nice change. :

I've spoken with one of her oncologists and they want to me keep an eye on her and see if my return and a return to her "normal" continues to bring improvements. They're hopeful she'll continue to improve until our appt next week, but, of course, if there are big changes to let them know.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am hoping that she was just missing her Momma, and you will see a different Hannah this week!


----------



## dborgers

Sending powerful super positive vibes to you and Hannah


----------



## Lucky Penny

Her greeting to you brought a big smile to my face. She just loves you so much. I am happy to read she is feeling better and eating more. We all love you, Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

After a day of eating while standing up, she's back to laying down to eat. :doh: She's also decided that sweet potatoes are the bee's knees! However, based on Barb's Tiny, I know not to cook too many at once...LOL! :


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad that Miss Hannah is loving her sweet potatoes! Give that girl a hug from me!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, bless her. Glad that you're enjoying your sweet potatoes Hannah


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sweet girl, I can see her now eating her sweet taters, LOL. Hugs to the sweet girl


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is scary to be so important to the happiness of another being, isn't it? To know that your touch inspires her will to live...gives one pause.

Holding you and Hannah in my thoughts and prayers, as alway.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah is eating a little better. Hoping for continued improvement!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

So true....once they eat something once, and you rush out to buy/cook more, they refuse to even LOOK at it after that!
Hoping Hannah continues to show improvement. I think of you often.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad that she is eating, even lying down. And if she's going to focus on one food for now, sweet potatoes aren't a bad choice at all! Sending positive thoughts to Hannah...


----------



## swishywagga

So glad Hannah is enjoying her potatoes, give her a cuddle from me!


----------



## hubbub

Yesterday was a good day - she ate about 2 cups of food and was in a potato slumber at her sentry post (aka the front door). 



A big walk this morning meant she was tuckered out and not too hunger (just 1/4 cup)! I hope she'll get some rest and feel great for tomorrow. The weather is due to be lovely and I have the morning off so we can spend some time outside. 

You ask "What's the big deal about tomorrow???" We'll be celebrating her 13th birthday.  arty:


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Yesterday was a good day - she ate about 2 cups of food and was in a potato slumber.
> 
> A big walk this morning has left my girl tuckered out! I hope she'll rest up and feel really good for tomorrow. The weather is due to be lovely and I have the morning off so we can spend some time outside.
> 
> You ask "What's the big deal about tomorrow???" We'll be celebrating her 13th birthday.  arty:


I hope Hannah has the most wonderful Happy 13th Birthday, tomorrow!!


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> I hope Hannah has the most wonderful Happy 13th Birthday, tomorrow!!


Awww, thanks Karen! I forgot to add the picture to my original post, so you'll have to go back and see Hannah catching some beauty sleep


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy early Birthday to Hannah!! I hope you have a wonderful day full of fun events! Sending you lots of hugs!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, thanks for the update and the sweet picture of dear Hannah 

I won't congratulate her till her birthday tomorrow though  Are we all invited to the party? 

Hugs to the sweet girl and I won't say "old" girl


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> Happy early Birthday to Hannah!! I hope you have a wonderful day full of fun events! Sending you lots of hugs!!!


Hugs distrubuted and wishes sent. Thank you 



cgriffin said:


> Aw, thanks for the update and the sweet picture of dear Hannah
> 
> I won't congratulate her till her birthday tomorrow though  Are we all invited to the party?
> 
> Hugs to the sweet girl and I won't say "old" girl


Thank you too Hugs distrubuted - I say she'll finally be a teenager 

Invited to party? Absolutely, all are welcome! 

Here's the itinerary: 
Foods: selections of boiled sweet and white potatoes, vegetable broth, bits of rabbit and a delicious sampling of hypoallergenic kibble. MmMMmmMMmmm! :yummy: 

Drinks:
Water, circa 2014

Activities:
Lounging in the sun, rolling in the grass, nature watching (birds, squirrels and hawks primarily...sometimes lizards and ants), people watching (neighbors are renovating and UPS may make a delivery to our work from home neighbor) and finally power napping


----------



## KathyL

Hannah becomes a teenager tomorrow -- wow, that's something. You need to put up banners and balloons. She is so sweet resting on her blanket. So she likes her sweet potatoes, she's a southern girl alright! Have a fun day with your special girl.


----------



## cgriffin

I like that "teenager"


----------



## HolDaisy

It's already Hannah's birthday here in the UK, so I will wish her a wonderful, relaxing day for her 13th birthday. Beautiful princess Hannah is a teenager, that really is something special to celebrate :wavey::--heart:arty::headbang2:leapfrog::banana:
I hope that you have a lovely day together. Sammy sends her golden birthday kisses and hugs  Loved the photo of her too, she looks so relaxed and happy - bless her!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday sweet Hannah, special hugs sent across from me and Barnaby, he has a special message for you. Happpeee birfday hannah, i hop u hav a berry berry speshal day, itts grrate beeing firteen you can eat and do anyfin you want, i will hav a roll in da grass to celebrate ur big day. Huggies and swishy tail wags sent ober to u, lotts of lub from barnaby x:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Happy, happy Birthday, sweet Hannah  Enjoy your day, eat a lot, get lots of cuddles and loving, a good nap and maybe a squirrel passing by the window 

Lots of hugs and kisses being sent your way, sweet girl


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy 13th Birthday, Hannah!!! arty: I hope you have a great day and eat lots!


----------



## Lucky Penny

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HANNAH! I wish Luna and I could of made it to your amazing party! Know we are there in spirit. I love the schedule of events and food!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  So far a quiet day - Hannah slept much of the morning. She got to visit with a man who runs by our house shortly after she woke up. She was thrilled, although still a bit unsteady on her feet after being in the same position so long, and he took a bit of extra time to give her ears the attention they needed. 

She thought she nearly had a squirrel just a bit ago, but was fooled by the shadow of it running up a tree...she thought it was running along the ground. It made me think of Peter Pan  Also, the light wind has kept leaves and spent blooms tumbling erratically around the yard, much to her delight. 

Breakfast was enjoyed outdoors, although it was more of a brunch. I've got a bit of time left before I have to head to work, but plan to savor the time with her.

Three years ago, I was simply lost when she was first diagnosed with cancer, but she and I decided to focus on LIVING every day. As we approached this birthday in particular, I found myself cringing when friends referred to their pups as bratty teenagers. I knew what they meant of course, but in my heart, I knew we'd be lucky to reach the teenage years with quality. Every moment is truly a gift.

So, I say, today, Hannah - bring on the teenage years with all the mischievous behavior that they entail!      

dIs Id haNNu daNk ew fuR da bUrdy weEshez. Id an thriRtin dIs Day an nowD dAT Id vuRy hApeez to shArd dIs Day wid eW.. dA ScWEeT tatos R bEry gUd! MMmm lUb eW alz


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, this made me cry. 

I am glad you are having such a good birthday Miss Hannah - love you


----------



## dborgers

*Hannah*, sweet girl, wishing you the* HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY **EVER*!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 13th Birthday, Hannah!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that sweet Hannah is having a good day so far. You must be so proud of her for fighting so hard this past few years, she's such a special girl and has a huge fan club all over the world  
Congrats Hannah on reaching your 13th birthday, and you and your Mom keep on living every day to the full. Wishing you many, many more special days together


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy 13th, quite the accomplishment! Miss Hannah, you have best Mum, fixing you all your favorites for your birthday! Belly rubs and ear scritches! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy, happy birthday sweet Hannah! Sending many hugs and good wishes.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy 13th birthday Hannah! You've made it to the second teenage phase! Yay!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Birthday, Miss Hannah! 

Thank you for showing all of us that a cancer diagnosis is not the end of life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 13th Birthday to sweet Hannah! Every day is blessing for your mom to have you around. You are so much loved by all of us. Sending many hugs!


----------



## goldy1

Best wishes for a great birthday Hannah !

You guys are a wonderful inspiration for anyone facing a cancer diagnosis. Thank you for sharing Hannah's story.


----------



## KathyL

It sounds like Hannah had a wonderful birthday -- thirteen is something to celebrate. So happy for you two.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone! As Dallas Gold put it, the 2nd teenage phase, "the teen years" have begun  

There were more squirrels to watch, a loose dog at which to ferociously bark and the neighbor's cat to give the "I dare you" look to until it turned around and slunk away. 

On the health front, she's eaten pretty well (nearly 2 cups - I'm sure her stomach has shrunk), her breathing has been good and, after her unsteadiness this morning, she recovered and took a number of trips around the yard. I was thrilled that she actually came to the kitchen for dinner without my cajoling her. 

Today was a good day. Thank you for sharing in the joy and celebrating with us  Hannah sends gentle tail wags to you all


----------



## SandyK

Happy 13th Birthday Hannah!!!:wavey: Sounds like you had a good day with mom. Hopefully weekend weather will be good so you can enjoy some more outside time together!!


----------



## dborgers

A message from the skin and fur people of the world


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Hannah. Hope that she is doing well and managing to eat some food.

[Bdcolor=gray]Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color]


----------



## hubbub

I'm asking for more good thoughts for my girl. We met with the oncology team and I learned that Hannah has lost just over 7 pounds in 3 weeks. She is clearly very hungry and we're playing the food game - trying whatever to get nutrients in her. Since yesterday, she's had a few treats. 

The Drs ran extra tests that should all be in by early next week at the latest. In the meantime, we are trying sucralfate. What I know is that she's obviously hungry, but also that she can't afford to lose much more weight.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending her some positive thoughts. I am sure you are trying to feed her everything.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts for Hannah..


----------



## dborgers

Is she able to drink supplemental drinks like Ensure? Packed with calories and nutrients. Maybe you could even freeze it in a bowl like ice cream.

My Positive Vibes Superpositron is aimed South and turned to 11


----------



## swishywagga

Sending positive vibes and gentle hugs across to beautiful Hannah x


----------



## Conquerergold

I'm not sure if you have investigated this product or not, it is one that I have used and have heard it recommended by other breeders & vets Dyne | Revival Animal Health

Sending you both the best of wishes!!!

Rob


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am sorry to hear that Miss Hannah has been losing weight despite being hungry. It is so terrible when they don't want to eat and we know they are hungry, it is one of the worst things to watch. Both with Toby on his last days and when Thunder started to get real picky, I was desperately trying to find something for them to eat. With Toby, canned food worked for the last two days, with Thunder boiled chicken and rice, boiled hamburger meat, some pasta, treats of course - somehow they never tire of those. 

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for Hannah and that she will start eating more for you and not lose more weight. 

Hugs to the sweet girl.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that Hannah has lost weight. It really is heartbreaking to see them turning away from food, we went through it with Daisy and it's just so sad. They want to eat because they're hungry and they know we want them to...but they just can't 

I know you must be trying everything but here are a couple of things we tried with Daisy...rice, pasta, ham, sliced chicken, sliced turkey, chicken broth, baby food, scrambled eggs, porridge, cheese, tuna and many, many other treats. Nothing seemed to do the trick as her illness was so advanced, but we had minimal success with the sliced meats. I really hope that her appetite starts to improve soon and that she finds a food she just can't resist. Hang in there, we're all thinking of you and beautiful miss Hannah.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry that I missed sweet Hannah's 13th birthday. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers that her appetite returns. I know how hard it is when they won't eat. Praying for much more time with your sweet girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many good thoughts and prayers your way. I think of you so often, and say a little prayer for Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone. I appreciate the good thoughts, prayers, suggestions and links with suggestions. Keep them coming - we've had a better 24 hours. 

Hannah started eating potatoes again (rotating between sweet and white, roasted and boiled) last night. It was either the taste or crunch of potato chips that enticed her to eat again. She's also had a bit of oatmeal and a few bites of her regular food. I'm waiting for various orders to arrive and have cooked more in the last week than I have in ages. I've got a list of things to pick up tomorrow at the store. 

I was a bit later than usual coming home from work today and just after I gave her the evening dose of sucrulfate (which needs about 1 hour before any other meds or food), she decided to stand at her bowl, staring into it wistfully. :doh: We went for a short walk to distract her, but she was so tired when we returned that she went straight to sleep.


----------



## dborgers

I hope you're eating better, sweetie 

Doesn't this look good?


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. Aw, so sorry Hannah went to sleep without eating her dinner. I hope she will make up for it today.

Keeping everything crossed for sweet Hannah!!!! More hugs being sent her way.


----------



## hubbub

*test results*

Well, Hannah's test results are in. 

She has been diagnosed with a parathyroid tumor. My understanding is that this means the parathyroid gland is being told to release more calcium into her bloodstream which is creating a host of other problems, including the decreased appetite, weight loss, muscle weakness and ultimately leads to organ damage. 

Our choices are 1) surgery to remove the tumor(s), 2) ablation by ethanol given via injection into the tumor (requires sedation), 3) address the symptoms by flushing with IV fluids and other meds, 4) well....that's not an option.

I'm going to try to swap my schedule around so we can go back to see the Drs next week. Hannah is still loving life, taking walks, visiting with friends and neighbors - living in the moment. 

Please give your pups some extra cuddles today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh geez, I am so sorry to hear this. I have no experience with it, just sending good thoughts.


----------



## swishywagga

So sorry to hear this, please give beautiful Hannah a special hug from me x


----------



## Dallas Gold

Many prayers coming your way. I am sorry for this diagnosis.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending many, many prayers and good vibes for sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone. The Dr said the good part is that these tumors are generally benign and do not spread. They believe this is the root cause of her loss of appetite, etc. Thus, addressing it should reverse the situation. 

The surgical option is obviously the most invasive, but is 100% effective. The ethanol ablation is less invasive, but the ethanol kills the tumor cells rapidly; however, it's possible that it could miss some part of the tumor. The iv fluids/meds options include pamidronate, lasix, or steroids and would treat the symptoms of the hypercalcemia, not the cause. 

I'm inclined to try IV therapy first to see if she improves. Even some improvement would be helpful and, in my mind, make her a better candidate for considering the ablation. In the meantime, I have an ever growing list of questions to ask.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry for the diagnosis but I am glad that you have several options available to help sweet Hannah. 

Keeping sweet Hannah in my thoughts and sending lots of hugs and belly rubs


----------



## KathyL

I'm just catching up on Hannah and sorry to see this. It sounds like you have some viable options and she is interested in eating so that's a start. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad you have a diagnosis, though I wish that treatment were simpler. Benign is a lovely, precious word.

Holding Hannah and you gently in my thoughts and prayers. Always.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sorry for this recent diagnosis. I hope the less invasive options work well and I hope Hannah's appetite returns soon...... AND Happy Birthday beautiful girl. I'm sorry I missed your BD. Thinking of you both


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart sunk in my chest as I read her results. Please give her another hug for me. I am happy that there are different options and you are going to try the less invasive ones first. Poor Miss Hannah. I am glad that she ate some the other day. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, are you eating any more the past few days? We love you!!


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry to read Hannah's latest diagnosis. Can't the poor girl get a break?! I am glad they say it is generally benign. I hope whatever treatment you decide will help her regain her appetite. Thoughts and prayers for sweet Hannah!!


----------



## goldy1

So sorry to hear this latest news but generally benign is good with some viable treatment options. Still - more worries and uncertainty for now.

I will say prayers that Hannah's appetite improves with the therapy giving you a little time to assess the options and make decisions.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love and good vibes to sweet Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all. Geez and Can't she get a break? are some of the first things I thought too.  Her reluctance to eat despite clearly being hungry is my biggest concern. I have a slim hope that the GI distress from the antibiotic for her UTI is really a bigger part of this equation though and that we won't have to face other options. 

Yesterday was a pretty good day - she ate well, (LOVED the roasted duck I made for her), took several nice walks and played with her stuffies inside. Today hasn't gone nearly as well though. She hasn't eaten well and has had several weird breathing episodes (that I hope are due to her allergies). I hope she just overdid things yesterday. My tears fall without any provocation. 

Fingers and paws crossed my friends...fingers and paws crossed...


----------



## goldy1

Wishing, hoping, and praying that Hannah has a better day tomorrow.
Hugs to both of you.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear this about sweet Hannah  she really has been through it hasn't she? She's such a brave little star, such a hero. Hopefully the vets will advise you what route to go next and how to deal with this. Sending lots and lots of positive vibes and prayers your way.


----------



## dborgers

Fingers and paws crossed around here too


----------



## GoldensGirl

Listen to Hannah with your eyes and your heart in this most difficult of times. She has been through so much and so have you. I hope you get to celebrate this spring and summer together and make a million more memories.

Holding Hannah and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Fingers and paws crossed for Hannah!! I hope tomorrow is a better day!!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am sorry Miss Hannah had a bad day. 

I am still keeping my fingers and toes crossed for sweet Hannah and hope today is a better day, more hugs and kisses being send to Miss Hannah.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, man. I'm so sorry for what you're both going through. Has your vet suggested maybe a dose of Cerenia to help with the nausea? I know it has worked for many; it didn't work for Tesia, but you never know. I hope today is better.


----------



## dborgers

Just checking in on Hannah. All fingers, toes, and paws crossed around here ...


----------



## Lucky Penny

Fingers and paws crossed here....


----------



## hubbub

Keep those fingers, toes and paws crossed. Today has turned into a good day  

It started out alright with a nice walk, but when we came home, she started acting off. After a while, she vomited bile and a few bits of grass (from yesterday's time in the yard), then - about 30 minutes later, she was interested in food and water. Over the next hour, her mood continued to improve until she was holding her tail high and requesting time outside in the backyard. 

She has eaten approximately 1.5 cups today and I hope to get a bit more food in her before the evening is over. I was overjoyed when she started pestering me for bits of food while I was eating my dinner.  

We'll be off first thing in the morning to see the Drs. I hope that the trip and appointment won't be too stressful for her and that we can make some adjustments to give her more good days. 

Sweet Girl - She's been off and on the Cerenia with no real difference. I think Tesia and Hannah must be in the group it doesn't really help. 

Thank you for continuing to be here with us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Spring is upon us and more good days must be had. Surely Hannah's doctors understand the simple logic of this. Surely.

Holding Hannah and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Still keeping fingers, toes, and paws crossed for Hannah.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that today turned out to be a good day for Hannah and that you got some food into her. Good luck at the vets tomorrow, and please let us know how it goes. Crossing fingers and paws and sending lots and lots of positive vibes. Keep going Hannah! You're doing so well. It's great to hear that she is enjoying spending time out in your yard, bless her


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah had a better day!! Good luck at the vets tomorrow!!:crossfing


----------



## dborgers

Hey hey hey!! It's working  Oh, and we aren't going anywhere! Hannah's a beloved lady 'round these parts 

All the best at the vet's. You're all going to get to the bottom of this so Hannah's eating like a Sumo wrestler


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy that Miss Hannah ate for you yesterday 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for a good vet visit.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

I am so VERY GLAD that Hannah ate!!


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah. Wondering how it went at the vets. I still have everything I can crossed for sweet Hannah!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

woke thinking of you guys and wondering how it went at the vet's.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry for the delay in posting, but yesterday's appt/trip was a 14 hour event. To say that we were exhausted when we made it back home last night would be an understatement. 

The verdict, confirmed with an ultrasound, is that, yes - Hannah has tumors on two of her parathyroid glands. I got more information about the options and am weighing things carefully. Basically, the ablation is very risky and the preference is to remove the glands which have the tumors. The removal is obviously also risky and creates the potential for further problems down the road. I'll try to post a bit more about them when I am thinking a bit more clearly and can review the discharges for clarification.

Additionally, we decided to test for pancreas issues just in case. What do you know? Her numbers were more than double the level for pancreatitis, so we are now treating for that. At this point it's unknown if it was brought on by her hypercalcemia, a medication or just random. 

For now, I am administering sub-q fluids at home along with tramadol and an anti-nausea med. We'll recheck things in a week, unless she begins to unravel in which case she'll likely need to be hospitalized. Also, for now, I'll continue working to get nutrients in her, but eventually hope to get her back on her normal foods.


----------



## goldy1

Wow. So much on your plate again. So much to understand and think about. Try to rest and recharge. It sounds like you have a great team advising you and still some options. I am keeping you and Hannah in my prayers.


----------



## dborgers

At least you now know what's going on. Perhaps the treatment for the pancreatitis will address her digestive issues and her appetite will return.

You know we love Hannah. Prayers and super positive vibes will continue to be said and sent. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that you are facing even more problems with Hannah. It really does sound like you have got some great vets working with you, so hopefully they will guide you which route will be best to take. Fingers crossed that the sub-q fluids and anti-nausea meds help her and her appetite improves. Keep fighting Hannah, we're all with you and wishing you well!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about the confirmed diagnosis about the tumors and her pancreatitis, poor Hannah, poor you. 

You are a great doggy mom and I am sure Miss Hannah appreciates everything you are doing for her. We are all in your corner.

I am continuing to keep my fingers and toes crossed for Miss Hannah and that she feels better soon and hopefully you can get the pancreatitis under control without the sweet girl having to be hospitalized. 

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry you have all this to deal with. Sending healing vibes for Hannah....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

It is so very hard to find the right treatment when they have multiple conditions. So hard. So much worry.

Holding Hannah and you gently in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thalie

Plenty of good thoughts for Miss Hannah. 

One step at a time; she is a lucky girls to have you. Take the time to breathe and to take care of you also.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry the vet visit was long and the outcome more than you were anticipating. Another bump you and Hannah have to go through. I hope she doesn't have to be hospitalized. I think she is happiest with you, but I know you will do what is best for her. My thoughts and prayers continue for Miss Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

I appreciate the kind words and support. 

Hannah sends her fondest, sweetest tail wags to you all. She's crashed out on the floor after huffing around while giving me the stinky eye until I cut on the A/C for a bit - seriously, has she got me wrapped around her paw or what?!? :doh:

I'm thrilled to share that she's had a GREAT day! She's eaten a bit over 3 cups equivalent of food today. She's been looking for her meals and even licked her bowl clean once.  Hideously, I must report that she found cat poop to eat as well :yuck:

You are all correct that the hope is the pancreatitis is the core reason for the appetite/weight loss issues. There is a possibility the pancreatitis is related to her hypercalcemia or a sulfa drug (which she took for her UTI). They are very hopeful that she is in a recovery stage. Rereading my post this morning, I see how downtrodden it sounded. My impression is that hospitalization would be very unlikely unless things change dramatically. 

If her symptoms resolve by treating the pancreatitis, we can put the parathyroid issue on the back burner unless she becomes clinical. Her other conditions complicate things, but, we'll see. I think I need a bit more sleep before I really try to really go through the discharges in depth 

I've also been charged with keeping a food diary to keep up with her food and water intake. We've got a daily calorie goal to aim for and will need to be more vigilant and not "eyeball" servings as much. However, she's gotten finicky about drinking "dirty" water (i.e. water that has slobber or bits of food in it after a meal), so I'm trying to decide how to keep up with what I have to toss vs her intake.


----------



## PrincessDi

Holding both sweet Hannah and you in our thoughts that she continues to have a good appetite and improves. You're such a wonderful Mommy!


----------



## hubbub

SandyK said:


> I think she is happiest with you, but I know you will do what is best for her. My thoughts and prayers continue for Miss Hannah!!


 We are happiest together, but yes, she is happier and calmer with me. In fact, the Dr and I had a long talk about managing her happiness/stress levels while discussing the "what ifs" of treating the hypercalcemia.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to read Hannah ate well!. Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear that Hannah had a good day!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad Miss Hannah ate good for you, even if she ate cat poop, lol. 

Lots of hugs and belly rubs for the sweet girl


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Hannah had a good day! Keep it up Hannah, you're doing really well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

How can we get mad at Hannah for eating cat poop, she ate! Haha! Miss Hannah, I am happy you have your appetite back!


----------



## *Laura*

Keep eating Hannah sweetie.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, you're hungry ... veeeeeeeery hungry


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Hannah had a good day!!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone for sharing my joy and hope. Hannah isn't ready to give up and neither am I. I can't believe the change from a week ago! 

She's eating approximately 70% of her calorie goal daily with a few 85% days thrown in for good measure. I had to request the grocery order more duck for her. When the butcher confirmed my request, he said they would call when "my" case of duck arrived! In a panic, I confirmed several times that I wasn't obligated to buy the whole case and could buy 1-2 packages at a time. Wheeew! She's eating a small amount of kibble mixed in with her new gourmet meal (roasted duck with sweet potatoes). I know it will probably take me a LONG time to get her back to eating kibble. In her mind, it made her very ill and she doesn't want much to do with it. 

Sub-q fluids have been deemed unacceptable by her, but she tolerates them either by my rubbing her ears or her laying at the front door and looking out the window during the process. We were given the ok to back off on the fluids a bit as she was having issues with it collecting in her front leg (which was more than double the size of the other) and making her uncomfortable. 

Yesterday was gorgeous and Hannah was in her element! We visited with neighbors, she enjoyed numerous rolls in the grass and was bouncing around like a puppy. During our time outside, I was able to thwart her cat poop eating efforts with a quick walk around the yard before she came outside. I told one of the offenders that Hannah was getting back to normal and she'd better find another spot to leave her deposits. 

The high pollen counts mean that her feet are starting to be irritated and swell, but a quick bath helped remedy things. Hannah made sure I was soaked too with her repeated shakes and escape attempts - - seriously (!) what a change  

Love my girl! :smooch:

Me? I'm catching up on work that was thrown to the side over the last few weeks. Thankfully, I had the weekend off and can clear a few things off my to do list. Hopefully, that includes my taxes too, but I may put them off until next weekend


----------



## swishywagga

Rolls on the grass and duck with sweet potatoes!, oh Hannah I am so glad you are feeling a bit better. Prayers and hugs flying across the pond to you sweetie x


----------



## hotel4dogs

so glad to hear that she is eating better, and having good days!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I am so glad to hear that Miss Hannah is eating so good for you. I would not worry too much about her not going back to only eating her kibble. I think she deserves to eat whatever she really likes to keep her eating and keep her going. Great job, mom 

Sending hugs and kisses to Miss Hannah and a big hug to you


----------



## dborgers




----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so glad to read that Hannah has been feeling better, yay! Sounds like you had a lovely weekend together  Keep it up Hannah, you're doing so well!


----------



## *Laura*

Great update. Hannah's that's our girl  Keep it up


----------



## SandyK

Yeah!! Glad Hannah is eating better!! You are such a great mom!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

How's Hannah been doing this past few days?


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and Hannah. Hope that she has been doing okay.


----------



## dborgers

Yes, HUGE, POWERFUL zaps of super positive vibes being sent your way from around the world


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and your sweet Hannah, praying she is doing well x


----------



## hubbub

Hello!

The short version - Ugh, computer problems - I could read the forum, but attempting to login would cause "connection" issues. Thankfully, now it seems I'm back on track 

Hannah was doing much better early last week, but then had a few episodes of vomiting later in the week. Her pancreatitis test was still off the charts, so I'm doing the best I can to stabilize things. 

With so much going on, I took some much needed days off work (4 days!) and we enjoyed that time very much. I literally told people to call if it was an emergency, but that I wouldn't be checking in. Fortunately, over 4 days, that meant only 2 phone calls. Thank goodness!! 

I stopped by the grocery to pick up more duck for Hannah yesterday and when I got to the freezer case there wasn't a duck to be seen. Just as panic was setting in and tears were barely contained, a man came out and asked if I needed help. Fortunately, he knew they had moved the duck out to make more room for the chicken that is on sale this week. 

Surely this man has never seen someone cry over frozen duck, so I can only imagine the stories he told when he got home. I thought it was appropriate to share my thanks for his being proactive and helpful with their customer service desk. Although, I did tell the manager why I was so teary - I could see the relief set in as he likely initially thought I was in tears because of a bad experience.


----------



## dborgers

Q: What time does a duck wake up?

A: At the quack of dawn

Continued good days for you and Hannah.

- Your fans in Nashville


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, thanks for the update, I am glad you found the duck after all 

I am glad that Miss Hannah is feeling better after her vomiting episode. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that her pancreatitis will get better really soon!!!!

Hugs and belly rubs for Miss Hannah


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read you took that much needed time off, and that you got the duck! Maybe stock up on it? That way you don't have to worry as much.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So glad you found the duck! Sending Hannah good wishes to get over this pancreatitis for good!


----------



## swishywagga

So glad you got some time off to spend with Hannah, hoping she continues to enjoy her duck, the lady has great taste!. Sending hugs and positive thoughts to you and your beautiful girl x


----------



## SandyK

Glad you took some days off to enjoy with Hannah!! I hope you get things stabilized for your girl...I am sure you will because you always do what is best for her.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the supportive comments and messages. We had another vomiting episode this morning, but after getting her fluids she perked up enough to eat breakfast although she's only eating around 75% of her calorie goal. 

She was doing so well early last week (eating 125%) and I'm mad at myself for not calling to check on the results of her pancreatitis test and instead waiting on them to call me. I foolishly assumed that no news on the 2nd test was good news. I'm trying to push aside the "should haves" but keep thinking that I should have called, I should have taken the retching last week more seriously and not excused it as over eating, etc. 

In hindsight, I think they stopped the treatment too early and that's why she started backsliding. She has so many other issues and is a senior - it would only make sense that it would take her longer to recover. At least in my non-medically licensed opinion 

For now, I take joy in each meal eaten, spontaneous games of tug, tail wags and her golden smile. Oh, also over the weekend, she repeatedly scratched a skin tag on the edge of her nose - so much so that it broke off. One less procedure in her book I guess! :uhoh:



dborgers said:


> Q: What time does a duck wake up?
> 
> A: At the quack of dawn


HaHA! I'll have to save that to break out later 



Lucky Penny said:


> I am happy to read you took that much needed time off, and that you got the duck! Maybe stock up on it? That way you don't have to worry as much.


I appreciate the suggestion - a coworker made the same suggestion to me shortly after I started buying them (I can't believe that was just a few weeks ago). At the time, I was buying one at a time and then trying to defrost a new one in a panic. Now, I buy 2 at a time and when I cook the 2nd one, go ahead and get 2 more.


----------



## dborgers

There was a barman who owned a duck who danced on a tin box. He sold it to another bar man who phoned him later asking how to make him stop. He replied "Open the tin and blow out the candles!"


----------



## KathyL

Catching up on Hannah and it's good to read she is doing pretty good. I love duck and haven't had it for a long time and every time I read your posts I get a taste for duck.
I'm also glad to hear you took a couple of days off, it really makes a difference and we need those breaks now and then. Wishing you and Hannah a Happy Easter.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Hannah is doing okay and is enjoying her duck. You're such a great golden Mom  Give her a little hug from me.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry Miss Hannah vomited again. I hope she has a much better day today and keeps eating her duck  You are a great mom 

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope you guys are doing well on this Easter weekend.

Wishing Miss Hannah and you a perfect and happy Easter


----------



## dborgers

These temperatures should put a smile on Hannah's face. Just perfect.

Hope you two are having a good time


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you and Hannah have a lovely Easter weekend together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just stopping by to say Hello. I hope Spring brings as much joy to you and yours as it is for us. Longer days, warmer temperatures, more sunlight, abundant color in trees and flowers...these are good for the soul!

Miss Hannah, you need to eat up like a good girl and make your mom smile.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Happy Easter Hannah!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you and Hannah a very Happy Easter x


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Easter to you and sweet Hannah


----------



## hubbub

I wish these words never had to be typed by my fingers. 

Hannah's cancer has likely spread to her liver (or she has a third type of cancer). There are a number of new masses that were not there 3 months ago. 

My head is spinning. The thoughts and emotions are running faster than I can type or discuss. My girl...oh, my girl...

Today I spent much of our time at the hospital on the floor with my girl, giving scratches through tears that wouldn't stop flowing. I can't remember much of the conversations only that they don't recommend a surgical biopsy nor choosing to end things. If I can get her eating more again, the typical is 2-8 months depending on how aggressively it's treated. 

I just...I don't know how I'm going to hold it together, but I will do the best I can for her. It's the least I can do.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wish I never had to read your words too, I am so, so, so sorry. Nothing can happen to sweet Hannah, she is our baby, our star. Sending positive vibes and prayers. Hope they are all wrong, praying for a miracle. Hugs to you and sweet Hannah.


----------



## hubbub

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I wish I never had to read your words too, I am so, so, so sorry. Nothing can happen to sweet Hannah, *she is our baby*, our star. Sending positive vibes and prayers. Hope they are all wrong, praying for a miracle. Hugs to you and sweet Hannah.


Thank you - I'm honored to have you and others care so much for my girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

She is our girl. I don't spend so much time on the forum like I used to but Hannah is one of those I first met here and love her dearly. I too am heartbroken reading your last post.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry and sad to read your latest post  Your beautiful girl really has been through it the past few years hasn't she? Buddy's Mom is right, Hannah is our little star and so many of us here care deeply about her. Hannah's story was also one of the very first ones I read when I joined the forum and her journey really has been one full of ups and downs.

She has got an amazing Mom caring for her, a great team of vets and she's fought so hard up until now she has the strength to keep fighting! Sendings lots and lots of positive vibes and prayers your girls way and I really hope that you can get her eating again and that things start to improve. Give her a gentle hug all the way over from the uk from me and Sammy *big hugs to you too*.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love and prayers, we love you and pray for good days, many, many days.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending hugs for you and Hannah...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for you and your beautiful Hannah, sending over gentle comforting hugs x


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. We all love Miss Hannah!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed that your sweetie will start eating more and feeling much better and will be around for a long time to come. 

Hugs to sweet Hannah. A big hug for you too.


----------



## hubbub

A long (and for me sleepless) night has brought a beautiful day to us. Hannah's had her fluids today and has eaten a few crackers. 

We were able to spend a bit of time outside until my neighbor's lawn care service started. With all the blowing, mowing and trimming, the air is full of pollens which make my already swollen eyes look more swollen and brought sneezing fits on both of us. 

I'm just not capable of more than a few coherent sentences at a time. Thank you for being will us - hugs given to my girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

More hugs--we all know how hard it is....


----------



## tikiandme

Praying for Hannah through my tears....I hope you have much, much good time to spend together.


----------



## dborgers

We all love Hannah as though she were our own girl. We'll keep those prayers coming.

Carpe Diem


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> I wish these words never had to be typed by my fingers.
> 
> Hannah's cancer has likely spread to her liver (or she has a third type of cancer). There are a number of new masses that were not there 3 months ago.
> 
> My head is spinning. The thoughts and emotions are running faster than I can type or discuss. My girl...oh, my girl...
> 
> Today I spent much of our time at the hospital on the floor with my girl, giving scratches through tears that wouldn't stop flowing. I can't remember much of the conversations only that they don't recommend a surgical biopsy nor choosing to end things. If I can get her eating more again, the typical is 2-8 months depending on how aggressively it's treated.
> 
> I just...I don't know how I'm going to hold it together, but I will do the best I can for her. It's the least I can do.


Never did it feel more strange to click the Thanks button for a post. 

Tears streaming, my heart aches for you...even more than for Hannah. You know what lies ahead, while she knows mostly that you love her. In that, she is such a lucky dog to have you. You have given her...still give her...such a wonderful life. I know you will continue to do that, hard though it may be.

Know that we are here for you... praying for you and our Hannah.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hannah has become so important to me, since losing both Toby and Tiny she has sort of felt like a connection to, well, my poor old guys. 
I feel your heartbreak and your pain. Sending many hugs and prayers. Don't know what else to say.


----------



## KathyL

Oh no, I am just seeing this today. I am so, so sorry you and Hannah have to go through this. You will keep it together, somehow we always find the strength to get through and I know you will. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Hannah.


----------



## SandyK

So very sorry for your latest news on Hannah. I hope and pray for the best for both of you. Love and cherish all the time with her as you have been. I can't help it, but my first reaction when reading her diagnosis was..."Dang it, can Hannah not get a break?!" Your girl has been and will continue to be a fighter with you by her side loving her and taking the best care of her!! Thoughts and prayers continue for you and Miss Hannah!!


----------



## dborgers

You and Hannah have lots of people who care about you, Hubbub. Both of you will be in our thoughts and prayers.  

You've made it through a lot of issues with Hannah over the years. Hearing a time frame will, of course, bring thoughts of finite life to the forefront of our minds. My hope is that you don't let a thought about tomorrows rob you of a single day as you and Hannah continue your journey together. Take a look behind you and see that the miracles you prayed for and wished with all your heart came true. 

There is much comfort to be found in the phrase "Carpe Diem". Hannah will make you smile and remind you 'life is right now'. 

A hug for you and a scritch in Hannah's favorite spot for her. - Danny


----------



## Dallas Gold

Reading your news makes me so sad. Sending prayers and wishes for a good appetite and as many good days and memories as possible for both of you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> A long (and for me sleepless) night has brought a beautiful day to us. Hannah's had her fluids today and has eaten a few crackers.
> 
> We were able to spend a bit of time outside until my neighbor's lawn care service started. With all the blowing, mowing and trimming, the air is full of pollens which make my already swollen eyes look more swollen and brought sneezing fits on both of us.
> 
> I'm just not capable of more than a few coherent sentences at a time. Thank you for being will us - hugs given to my girl.


Please give Hannah a big kiss for me! I AM SO SORRY to hear about her liver.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My heart just drops for you. I have grown to love Hannah and wish you both a wonderful day together each day.


----------



## Tennyson

Since I joined this forum not a day went by that I didn't check this thread daily. You and your girl have been through so much and maintained an incredible amount of caring and dignity.
I don't know how it is possible to fall in love with a dog over the internet but I did.
You both are in my thoughts daily.


----------



## hubbub

I keep trying to reply, but end up in tears. (Not good since I'm at work and should be working.) Thank you all for your kindness, posts (even the "thanks" on mine) and remembering my girl with prayers, thoughts and candles.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending more prayers your way...


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub, I'm so sorry for your latest news. Sending a big hug to you and sweet Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin

Just came to check on Miss Hannah and you. More hugs being sent your way and fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of beautiful princess Hannah and sending big hugs.


----------



## Thalie

Thinking about Hannah and you. Hoping she will eat some more, rally, and have plenty of good days. I am sorry the latest news is so dire; ear scritches to sweet Hannah and hugs to you.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for continuing to remember us. I know how lucky we are, I know that Hannah is living a long life, we've been through so much and she continues to live - make that LIVE for each day. I've said it before, but she will live until her last breath. 

I spent time over the last few days going back through threads I posted on long ago, along with my own threads. I wonder how many of those owners are now that they're no longer active here. So many lives, so much love. 

Quietly, I'm working to get ahead of things at work. I've always been the last to leave the office, but am making every effort to leave on time and come home to my girl. It's a lesson I should have learned years ago - most things can wait - time is precious. 

Where we are today:
Fluids are helping with her dehydration, but she's not eating any better. She's had a few episodes of diarrhea, but thankfully, it wasn't uncontrollable. Her spirits are bright though and she's still barking at people and dogs, wanting to visit people and look out the windows. 

I found out her pancreatitis test came back as a bit lower. This one was 1000 instead of >1000, so that's a step in the right direction - anything over 400 is pancreatitis. 

We are due to see the Oncologists next week to see how she's doing and make decisions on a plan for her. If she's better, they would like to perform an ultrasound guided needle aspiration to tests the nodules in Hannah's liver. This would confirm the family of cancer, but not be invasive like a biopsy (which they don't recommend). With this information, we could look at chemotherapies that would give her some quality time, perhaps 6 months if she responds well to it.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I am so glad that all in all Miss Hannah seems to be doing good and feeling good - which makes me smile  
I hope her appetite improves soon and you find the magic food combination that she will devour 

Hugs to both of you and wishing for a fantastic weekend for you and you are right, spending more time with her is the most important


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah has taught us all so many lessons. It is so important to take the time to enjoy the simplest things in life. Give her a good scratching for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys


----------



## GoldensGirl

Our dogs teach us many lessons, perhaps none more important than the importance of coming home to them. Nobody ever died wishing s/he spent more time at the office.

I'm not sure which is harder - knowing how long is left or not knowing. When we know, we can plan. But then I fear we die a little every day instead of living every minute. Such a hard place you're in. Hannah, on the other hand, has you and a life she loves. 

Holding you and our girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and your beautiful Hannah x


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your lovely girl


----------



## Thalie

Hoping you are both having a good weekend.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now catching up and am on my way to light a candle. You're both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Hannah. I hope you had a good weekend enjoying each other!!


----------



## dborgers

Hope you guys had a nice weekend  Don't know if it rained where you were. Did here most of the day, but nice temperatures. 

Bet Hannah got out and enjoyed them


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both.


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you and sweet Hannah


----------



## hubbub

We are currently huddled together to ride out the line of storms making their way through our area. The weatherman indicated this will be an all night affair. It was as if he spoke to Hannah directly. When I got her Thundershirt out, she came right over and put her head through the opening and while I gathered items for our "place of safety" I returned to find that she'd already settled into her spot and has dozed off. A far better scenario than the panic that overtook her in our pre-Thundershirt days. 

Otherwise, things are about the same. I take pleasure in her smiles, barks and just being with her. Thank you for continuing to be with us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thank you for the update. Holding out a canopy of loving prayers to shelter Hannah and you through the night...


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah's Thundershirt helps her feel more comfortable during storms.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers for both of and that the thundershirt helps Hannah's fears. Hope you're able to feel all the love and prayers that are following you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you guys, sending a big hello and lots of warm thoughts


----------



## HolDaisy

You and Hannah take care, we're thinking of you. I think Hannah must have sent Sammy a special message...he won't leave the pine cones alone lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Hannah, sending over special hugs x


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am so glad that Miss Hannah settled right down with her thunder shirt. I hope you all got through the storms without any problems. I think there are more on the way today. Stay safe, hugs to both of you


----------



## hubbub

After a long night, we finally got some sleep. When I logged out last night, there was a tornado a few miles from us and headed our way. Fortunately, it lost all it's energy before it reached us so we only had a bit of wind and rain. We were fortunate to be so lucky. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Hannah has become so important to me, since losing both Toby and Tiny she has sort of felt like a connection to, well, my poor old guys. I feel your heartbreak and your pain. Sending many hugs and prayers. Don't know what else to say.


I keep coming back to this.  I believe taking the journey with Toby, Tiny and others has in some ways prepared me for this phase. It doesn't make it hurt any less, but it helps. I hope that Hannah's journey provides that comfort to others in the future. 



GoldensGirl said:


> Our dogs teach us many lessons, perhaps none more important than the importance of coming home to them. Nobody ever died wishing s/he spent more time at the office.
> 
> I'm not sure which is harder - knowing how long is left or not knowing. When we know, we can plan. But then I fear we die a little every day instead of living every minute. Such a hard place you're in. Hannah, on the other hand, has you and a life she loves.


Truly, leaving on time is a challenge, there are things to be done, but almost nothing is really dire. 

I think knowing or not, you always have the chance of regrets. Finding peace in each decision and keeping her quality of life at the top of my list are my best hopes.


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry that you are in the path of bad weather especially at a time when Hannah is not well. You're in a tough spot right now and I honestly don't believe there ever is an easy situation, you do the best you can. Hotel4Dogs is right, so many of us identify with you and love Hannah very much and GoldenGirls said it so well. What I can add from my own experience is that I lost a feisty, sassy golden at 7 unexpectedly before my eyes (my vet who did the autopsy said his heart was very large. At the time I interpreted it as an enlarged heart but having become too familiar with cancer I'm sure it was hemangio) and I watched three goldens succumb to cancer. For me, none was easier to accept or rationalize. Hannah's your girl and you love her and that's what counts. Sending good thoughts and prayers and I wish you sunshine.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

After your sweet post on Meggie's thread I had to pop in and get updated on Hannah. What a brave and wonderful girl. They teach us so much and not the least is to live in each and every moment. Give your girl some gentle hugs for me. I hope the bad weather passes you by.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



Meggie'sMom said:


> After your sweet post on Meggie's thread I had to pop in and get updated on Hannah. What a brave and wonderful girl. They teach us so much and not the least is to live in each and every moment. Give your girl some gentle hugs for me. I hope the bad weather passes you by.


I agree with Meggie's Mom-they teach us so MUCH, especially to live in each and every moment. Kisses and hugs to Hannah!!


----------



## hubbub

The weather threat appears to have diminished - thankfully! Hannah will be glad to sleep sprawled out where ever she pleases and I am ready for sleep too. 

In preparation for our appointment this week, I am carefully weighing the ultrasound guided needle aspiration of her liver nodules. She will have to be sedated, but it's not a deep sedation (reversal, no breathing tube). Of course, this is only if she has improved, but they are recommending it. *Sigh* I can't help, but worry. 


Karen and Meggie's Mom, I agree completely. There are many lessons to learn - I just have to remain open to learning  

KathyL - I cannot imagine dealing with the grief of having a healthy dog one moment who is gone the next. I've carried the regret associated with things left undone following a sudden death for many, many years. Realistically, I forgive myself, but forget - no. It's why I work hard to cherish everything, from the leaky poop to the bursts of energy and golden rolls. I think anyone who's grieves a beloved does the same. 

Thank you all for loving Hannah and supporting us. Each and every message touches my heart and I read them all aloud to Hannah. <<Hugs>>


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that the weather has improved for you two 

Good luck for the upcoming vet appointment. As always keeping sweet Hannah in my thoughts and keeping fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## SandyK

I am glad your storms have diminished. I hope you both get a good nights sleep. Wishing you luck at the vets this week. Hard decisions, but I know you will do what you feel and know is right for Hannah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> The weather threat appears to have diminished - thankfully! Hannah will be glad to sleep sprawled out where ever she pleases and I am ready for sleep too.
> 
> In preparation for our appointment this week, I am carefully weighing the ultrasound guided needle aspiration of her liver nodules. She will have to be sedated, but it's not a deep sedation (reversal, no breathing tube). Of course, this is only if she has improved, but they are recommending it. *Sigh* I can't help, but worry.
> 
> 
> Karen and Meggie's Mom, I agree completely. There are many lessons to learn - I just have to remain open to learning
> 
> KathyL - I cannot imagine dealing with the grief of having a healthy dog one moment who is gone the next. I've carried the regret associated with things left undone following a sudden death for many, many years. Realistically, I forgive myself, but forget - no. It's why I work hard to cherish everything, from the leaky poop to the bursts of energy and golden rolls. I think anyone who's grieves a beloved does the same.
> 
> Thank you all for loving Hannah and supporting us. Each and every message touches my heart and I read them all aloud to Hannah. <<Hugs>>


Hubbub

Your whole message above touched my heart, especially the part where you read each and every message to Hannah. Well, please tell Hannah that she is a really beautiful and brave girl and that SO MANY people really love her and are praying for her and her great Mom!!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you the best of luck at the vets. You and Hannah are always in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## KathyL

I'm glad the bad weather has passed for you and for everyone that has been affected by these storms. A good night's sleep makes a lot of difference in the morning.

Good luck at Hannah's appointment this week.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both and the upcoming appointment. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

We're off to see the Oncologists today. I'm full of worry, but trying to push it aside. I have many more questions, many of which I know they don't know the answer to. It will probably be late this evening before I can update, but will do so when I can. 

Karen - shortly after I got Hannah, I started reading passages to her. Nothing in particular, mainly it was to help me speak more clearly, but it seemed to calm her at times. I try to read to her a few times a week generally, but with the posts here, she's updated as I read them. Often she doses off while I read, but I like to think that my voice reaches her in her dreams. After reading your recent post to her, she took a big relaxing sigh.


----------



## KathyL

Have a safe trip and a good appointment with the oncologist.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> We're off to see the Oncologists today. I'm full of worry, but trying to push it aside. I have many more questions, many of which I know they don't know the answer to. It will probably be late this evening before I can update, but will do so when I can.
> 
> Karen - shortly after I got Hannah, I started reading passages to her. Nothing in particular, mainly it was to help me speak more clearly, but it seemed to calm her at times. I try to read to her a few times a week generally, but with the posts here, she's updated as I read them. Often she doses off while I read, but I like to think that my voice reaches her in her dreams. After reading your recent post to her, she took a big relaxing sigh.


Hubbub: Please let us know how the visit goes. Please tell Hannah that I think girl dogs are just the sweetest and that I know she is a sweet girl!! She would love my girl, Smooch, and my boy Snobear, who are both at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cgriffin

Good luck today and hugs to Miss Hannah


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you both today.


----------



## HolDaisy

I hope that you got on okay today with Hannah.
That's so nice how you read all the messages to her, she's a very popular girl on here with lots of fans! Tell her that me and Sammy all the way over in the UK love her too and that she's a little star


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Thinking of Hannah and you!


----------



## hubbub

After a LONG discussion, I opted for Hannah to not have the masses aspirated. Ultimately, it would have revealed the type of cancer only and not confirmed if it was metastasized anal sac adenocarcinoma. Due to her other health issues, she only has a few chemotherapy options anyway. So, we are trying oral chemotherapy (metronomic chemotherapy) at home. 

I has the option to wait until she was eating better before starting the chemo (she's still not eating well and had lost about 1 lb in 10 days). However, it's likely the stress of the cancer in her liver may also be contributing to her poor eating. I felt like I'm a catch 22 - she's eating poorly due to the pancreatitis and possibly the liver masses, but the chemo therapy could cause her to eat poorly too. Fortunately though, we can stop the chemotherapy at any point, so we're plunging ahead. 

She's feeling great overall and amazed hospital staff and clients with her happy attitude and enthusiasm to greet - well - everyone. 

Personally, thank you all for the continued support. 



Karen519 said:


> Hubbub: Please let us know how the visit goes. Please tell Hannah that I think girl dogs are just the sweetest and that I know she is a sweet girl!! She would love my girl, Smooch, and my boy Snobear, who are both at the Rainbow Bridge.


Thanks Karen  I passed your message on to Hannah and, although she's not one to brag, I know she thinks she's pretty sweet too. : I'm sure she would love your Smooch and Snobear if they are half as kind as you. 



HolDaisy said:


> I hope that you got on okay today with Hannah. That's so nice how you read all the messages to her, she's a very popular girl on here with lots of fans! Tell her that me and Sammy all the way over in the UK love her too and that she's a little star


She's shining as brightly as she can  That made me remember that shortly after I got Hannah, I saw my very first first falling star. We appreciate and feel the love - and love hearing of Sammy's redecorating antics!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I totally understand your decisions about this! I hope the oral chemo works well for her, with no side effects. I hope Hannah and you have a wonderful weekend together!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update. I also understand your decision and going the least invasive route and I agree with it. 
I hope the sweet little Miss will start to eat more for you - we all love Miss Hannah 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed as always 

Hugs to the sweetie pie


----------



## Lucky Penny

I understand and agree with what you decided. Penny was on metronomic chemotherapy. It is a nice chemo that isn't as extreme as regular chemo. I hope Hannah does well on it.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> After a LONG discussion, I opted for Hannah to not have the masses aspirated. Ultimately, it would have revealed the type of cancer only and not confirmed if it was metastasized anal sac adenocarcinoma. Due to her other health issues, she only has a few chemotherapy options anyway. So, we are trying oral chemotherapy (metronomic chemotherapy) at home.
> 
> I has the option to wait until she was eating better before starting the chemo (she's still not eating well and had lost about 1 lb in 10 days). However, it's likely the stress of the cancer in her liver may also be contributing to her poor eating. I felt like I'm a catch 22 - she's eating poorly due to the pancreatitis and possibly the liver masses, but the chemo therapy could cause her to eat poorly too. Fortunately though, we can stop the chemotherapy at any point, so we're plunging ahead.
> 
> She's feeling great overall and amazed hospital staff and clients with her happy attitude and enthusiasm to greet - well - everyone.
> 
> Personally, thank you all for the continued support.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Karen  I passed your message on to Hannah and, although she's not one to brag, I know she thinks she's pretty sweet too. : I'm sure she would love your Smooch and Snobear if they are half as kind as you.
> 
> 
> 
> She's shining as brightly as she can  That made me remember that shortly after I got Hannah, I saw my very first first falling star. We appreciate and feel the love - and love hearing of Sammy's redecorating antics!


Praying for Hannah and you! Please tell Hannah she's loved by alot of people and dogs!


----------



## KathyL

Hi Hubbub and Ms. Hannah. Thanks for posting to let us know how your appointment went. I would have made the same decision you made. Has Hannah been on a metronomic protocol before? Harley was on chlorambucil which is a very safe chemo and he had absolutely no side effects whatsoever, so I hope this will be the case with Hannah. Hannah is a strong girl and you just need to convince her that a few extra pounds will not diminish her charm.


----------



## hubbub

I *really* appreciate it everyone. I would do anything to keep her quality of life high and if the results would have changed things, I would have agreed to it. I wasn't specific before, but initially there were only 2 choices of metronomic chemo. However, after her urinalysis came back, the field was narrowed to one. Also, I'm sorry for the delay in posting, but our day was so long and we went straight to bed when we got in last night. Then, a day of meetings at work delayed my update even further. 



Dallas Gold said:


> I totally understand your decisions about this! I hope the oral chemo works well for her, with no side effects. I hope Hannah and you have a wonderful weekend together!


Thank you - so far so good still  The weather is meant to be BEAUTIFUL so I'm planning to run errands early tomorrow and then take Hannah to visit friends and neighbors who I suspect will also be out enjoying the weather too. 



cgriffin said:


> Thank you for the update. I also understand your decision and going the least invasive route and I agree with it.
> I hope the sweet little Miss will start to eat more for you - we all love Miss Hannah
> 
> Keeping fingers and toes crossed as always
> 
> Hugs to the sweetie pie


Hugs distributed! Thanks! We got the ok to try some other foods (one at the time to check for allergic response). She tends to like the low calorie options. Unfortunately, her Mom is snacking on the higher calorie rejects. LOL! :uhoh:



Lucky Penny said:


> I understand and agree with what you decided. Penny was on metronomic chemotherapy. It is a nice chemo that isn't as extreme as regular chemo. I hope Hannah does well on it.


Thank you too  Your girl Penny was on my mind all day yesterday and much of the days leading up to it. In fact, another golden was there with a mass on the left side of his face and I just felt Penny was there to say I was making the right choice for my girl. 



Karen519 said:


> Praying for Hannah and you! Please tell Hannah she's loved by alot of people and dogs!


Thanks Karen  She's asleep, but sleeping very comfortably - no doubt surrounded by all that love.



KathyL said:


> Hi Hubbub and Ms. Hannah. Thanks for posting to let us know how your appointment went. I would have made the same decision you made. Has Hannah been on a metronomic protocol before? Harley was on chlorambucil which is a very safe chemo and he had absolutely no side effects whatsoever, so I hope this will be the case with Hannah. Hannah is a strong girl and you just need to convince her that a few extra pounds will not diminish her charm.


I appreciate it Kathy  Hannah's never been on metronomic chemo before. Due to her allergies, and the fact that she's on a small dose of steroids, we've always avoided it due to their general dosing with an NSAID. We've had a good first day on this (I've don't have our paperwork handy for it's name), so I'm very hopeful that she won't have any side effects. That last bit made me laugh out loud - Hannah's pretty stubborn, but I'm doing my best


----------



## Thalie

Wishing both you and Hannah a great weekend with splendid weather to enjoy. She is a loved girl and she knows it. Peace and positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see your update. I hope the new chemo will help her. I hope you are able to find some new food for Hannah that she will not have any reactions to. My thoughts and prayers are always with you both!!


----------



## dborgers

Hugs and prayers being sent south  Please add me to the list of Hugs For Hannah. We really love her around here 

Is Hannah on CeeNU ? Andy did great on it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hugs to you, my thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Thinking of Hannah and you, today!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you. Hugs to you both


----------



## hubbub

Not such a great morning. Hannah wasn't interested in eating last night and she threw up her first set of meds after coming back in from a potty break. I'm supposed to clean any vomit with bleach while she's on chemo, but can't figure out if I can put bleach on my carpet.  Since then she's had a few crackers and I've given her her morning fluids. I'm about to give her the chemo, so I hope her stomach has settled.

She's taking melphalan - 3 pills a day for 5 days, then off for 16 days. Provided she tolerates it, they will restage her in 6 weeks. 



Thalie said:


> Wishing both you and Hannah a great weekend with splendid weather to enjoy. She is a loved girl and she knows it. Peace and positive thoughts going your way.


Thank you - we'll take them all! We plan to live it up this weekend - in a laid back way of course 



SandyK said:


> Glad to see your update. I hope the new chemo will help her. I hope you are able to find some new food for Hannah that she will not have any reactions to. My thoughts and prayers are always with you both!!


Thanks - I appreciate them all  I'm expanding my food and cooking horizons too with all the rejects. Today I'm going to try making her rutabaga and kale chips. 



dborgers said:


> Hugs and prayers being sent south  Please add me to the list of Hugs For Hannah. We really love her around here
> 
> Is Hannah on CeeNU ? Andy did great on it.


Hugs distributed - thanks  Hannah's taking Melphalan. The other option was Palladia, but because it can cause protein loss and she already has that, they took it off the table. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hugs to you, my thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Hannah.


Thank you so very much - I've certainly needed them recently 



Karen519 said:


> Thinking of Hannah and you, today!


Hoping for great adventures to share later 



*Laura* said:


> Thinking of you. Hugs to you both


Much appreciated


----------



## Mayve

Hoping you and Hannah have a great weekend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Hannah. I hope her day improves with no more vomiting and getting her appetite back. 
I hope you will have a great rest of the weekend, as always hugs to the sweet Miss Hannah


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and beautiful Hannah, sending extra special swishy hugs across x


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, I hope that Hannah picks up a little soon and that she gets her appetite back. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## SandyK

Hoping Hannah's day got better. Extra hugs and belly scratches!!!


----------



## Thalie

Hoping Hannah's afternoon was better than her morning. Keeping her and you in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and Hannah gently in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## hubbub

I'll post a bit more later, but overall things are about the same. 

Here's a quick peek at our day yesterday. (I've been meaning to capture it for several years.) 

This is also an homage to HRH Toby (hotel4dogs) who lounged under an umbrella indoors.


----------



## KathyL

Oh, I hope Hannah's appetite improves. Any meds on an empty stomach will probably cause nausea. Cute picture of her under the umbrella!


----------



## SandyK

Lovely picture of sweet Hannah!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the photo of Miss Hannah lounging in the shade, so precious


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> I'll post a bit more later, but overall things are about the same.
> 
> Here's a quick peek at our day yesterday. (I've been meaning to capture it for several years.)
> 
> This is also an homage to HRH Toby (hotel4dogs) who lounged under an umbrella indoors.


Hannah looks real comfy on her mattress, under her umbrella!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Such a cute photo of Hannah resting under her umbrella, she looks very relaxed and happy  Hope that her appetite starts to pick up soon.


----------



## Lucky Penny

That picture of Hannah just made my day!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wish I had something novel and insightful to add, but I don't. Just lots of hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Thalie

Miss Hannah knows how to lounge in style. I love her picture under the umbrella and hope she had a good lounging time today. Scritches and belly rubs for your sweet girl.


----------



## dborgers

That is a VERY loved girl  As always, sending hugs and super positive vibes your way.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful picture of a beautiful girl x


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Wishing you and Hannah a great day.
Please tell her she is such a pretty girl and give her kisses for me!


----------



## Thalie

Good morning, Miss Hannah. I hope today finds you in good spirits and ready to partake of the yummy breakfast your person has for you.


----------



## Mayve

Thinking about you and Miss Hannah! Hoping today is a good day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good morning, Hannah! Hugs to you!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello to you and Hannah, hope that she has a good day


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you. So sorry you're going through this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone. I've come to this thread several times to update it, but in a sense, updating it makes everything more real, more raw and I just couldn't do it. 

I know that, on whatever schedule it decides, her body is failing her spirit. Despite it all, her mood is still very good - plenty of tail wags, smiles and (Goodness!) barking at "intruders" she sees out the windows. She even considered chasing a squirrel yesterday!  That being said, she's not eating or drinking anywhere near where she should. Every meal is something different - food, temperature, preferred eating location and method. 

We'll be seeing the Oncologist and Internal Medicine doctors tomorrow to check her CBC (for Onco) and on the eating/fluids (pancreatitis). I expect that she will have lost at least a pound over this last week. 

I was in line at a store last weekend when a family with a golden service dog came up behind me. I knew not to touch him while he worked, but smiled and started to ask a question, but instead began to cry. I don't know who felt more awkward, me, the cashier or the family as I was never able to formulate a sentence. 

Hugs, kisses and wishes distributed to my girl. Thank you for caring for us.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you both love and hugs and lots of good wishes.


----------



## SandyK

I am so glad you posted an update. I wish I could give you a hug!! I know how tough all of this is, but you are a great mom doing the best you can for Hannah...don't ever forget that!! One day at a time. I hope tomorrows check up goes well. Positive thoughts and prayers...


----------



## dborgers

We love Hannah as though she were our own. Continued super positive vibes and prayers being sent your way.

Try as best you can not to think about the future. Every moment she's happy is a good moment.


----------



## KathyL

Thinking of you and Hannah and hoping Hannah's CBC is good. It's the weekend so I hope the weather is nice for you to enjoy the outdoors with Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry Hannah is not eating well for you. I am sure between the pancreatitis and the chemo - it is hard for her to eat and drink, probably just feeling blah, nauseous and out of sorts. 
I am smiling reading that she is still barking at intruders and smiling and tail wagging  You go, girl 

Gosh, I so totally understand you bursting out in tears at the register - been there. Nothing to be ashamed off. 

Good luck today at the oncologist's and keeping fingers and toes crossed that the sweet Miss will feel up to eating and drinking for you soon.

As always hugs for both of you and ear and belly rubs for the sweet Miss Hannah


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of Hannah this morning...


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking good thoughts for Hannah's appointment.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This phase is so terribly difficult. I have struggled for a couple of days, trying to find something helpful to say. The best I come up with is so ordinary but ever true: I am holding our beloved Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers each and every day, willing her to eat and wishing that I could shelter both of you in my arms.


----------



## Cuddysmom

^ I second that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

I so wish there was more I could say. Am sending a million hugs to you and beautiful Hannah you are always in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## hubbub

We're back! A quick update before I unpack our stuff and start cooking dinner for Hannah. 

Her CBC came back as mostly good.  There was one value that was slightly below normal, but they looked back through ALLLLLLL her records and it seems to rotate a bit above and then a bit below all the time, so they said not to worry about it. 

She had lost about a pound, which I was expecting. As the B-12 shots didn't do much for her, we were sent home with mirtazapine (remeron) as an appetite stimulant. I'm so glad to be at home with her for a few days so I can watch for side effects. Sedatives tend to really knock her for a loop, but I've got all my fingers and toes crossed that she can catch a break on this one. They also sent me home with a case of fluids to get us through to the next appt (in 2 weeks). 

Staff and clients marveled at how good her attitude continues to be despite everything. One doctor who is familiar with Hannah's case, but hasn't seen her directly stopped by to chat. When I said her spirit was willing, but her body was giving out, she looked right at me and said she treats the spirit and that a thriving spirit is often the best indicator we have when deciding what to do. Hannah even turned and smiled at her when she said it.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, thank you for the update. It made me smile to read about Hannah being in such good spirits and her smiling at the vet  Little Miss is happy and still fighting, you go Hannah!!!  
Now, Hannah listen, you got to eat for your mommy 

As always keeping my fingers and toes crossed for the little Miss and hugs to both of you


----------



## Dallas Gold

Attitude is everything! Good for Hannah! Sending you best wishes for a nice weekend with lots of eating on Hannah's part.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ... Staff and clients marveled at how good her attitude continues to be despite everything. One doctor who is familiar with Hannah's case, but hasn't seen her directly stopped by to chat. When I said her spirit was willing, but her body was giving out, she looked right at me and said she treats the spirit and that a thriving spirit is often the best indicator we have when deciding what to do. Hannah even turned and smiled at her when she said it.


Thanks for this update that made my day!  

Hannah's strength of spirit is the source of her physical strength, and her strength of spirit is surely attributable to you and the depths of your love for her. You have been such an inspiration. I'm sure that my dogs have better lives because of the example that you set.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> We're back! A quick update before I unpack our stuff and start cooking dinner for Hannah.
> 
> Her CBC came back as mostly good.  There was one value that was slightly below normal, but they looked back through ALLLLLLL her records and it seems to rotate a bit above and then a bit below all the time, so they said not to worry about it.
> 
> She had lost about a pound, which I was expecting. As the B-12 shots didn't do much for her, we were sent home with mirtazapine (remeron) as an appetite stimulant. I'm so glad to be at home with her for a few days so I can watch for side effects. Sedatives tend to really knock her for a loop, but I've got all my fingers and toes crossed that she can catch a break on this one. They also sent me home with a case of fluids to get us through to the next appt (in 2 weeks).
> 
> Staff and clients marveled at how good her attitude continues to be despite everything. One doctor who is familiar with Hannah's case, but hasn't seen her directly stopped by to chat. When I said her spirit was willing, but her body was giving out, she looked right at me and said she treats the spirit and that a thriving spirit is often the best indicator we have when deciding what to do. Hannah even turned and smiled at her when she said it.


Tell Hannah that EVERYBODY loves her!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww. Great update!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Cautious optimism ahead...:crossfing

I hesitate to post this, but I gave her 1/2 of the mirtazapine (I thought I'd divide it given her history with drugs that "can" cause sedation) and 20 minutes later she sought me out. In short order she'd eaten 2/3 can of her rx food and drank water on her own.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Go Hannah,go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Hannah, yay!
That's so cute how she smiled at the vet when she said she treats the spirit of the dog. That's exactly what Daisy's vet said as on paper she was very ill, but in person she was fighting hard and wagging her tail. You really are such a great golden Mom! Wishing you and Hannah a lovely weekend together, and hope that her appetite improves and she eats lots of nice things


----------



## KathyL

Hannah, I give you an A+ -- I tossed in a couple of extra points here because you took the initiative. Happy weekend!!


----------



## Thalie

I am so glad to read those two updates. 

Good bloodwork, a working new med and the return of some appetite are wonderful. I loved what the doctor said about the spirit and the fact she smiled when saying it. Miss Hannah will keep surprising everybody.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that her appetite is back and her spirits are good! You are both definitely and inspiration to us all!


----------



## SandyK

Yeah!!! So very happy to see Hannah had a good visit at the vets. Then even better to read medicine helped her to eat and drink. More hugs and positive thoughts for a great weekend for both of you!!!:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Yay, Hannah, thanks for listening, you go girl, keep eating for your mommy


----------



## *Laura*

Yah Hannah  I hope you and your wonderful Mom have a super weekend


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> Cautious optimism ahead...:crossfing
> 
> I hesitate to post this, but I gave her 1/2 of the mirtazapine (I thought I'd divide it given her history with drugs that "can" cause sedation) and 20 minutes later she sought me out. In short order she'd eaten 2/3 can of her rx food and drank water on her own.


This is good! 

Please give Hannah a hug from us


----------



## Lucky Penny

Go hannah go!!!!!!


----------



## dborgers

Lucky Penny said:


> Go hannah go!!!!!!


I second that emotion


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hannah = Amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

After starting out strong, her appetite has waned again.  Sedatives tend to cause her to lose tone and leak and by Saturday night enough had built up in her system so that neither of us slept much. This also meant a bath was in order on Sunday, so it was a tiring weekend. She also had two vomiting episodes - strangely, the first produced nothing and the second brought up 4 pieces of kibble only. 

So, I'm not surprised she's not keen to eat today. I don't understand how she can have so much pep though without taking in much food. 



Cuddysmom said:


> Hannah = Amazing!


This made me smile and chuckle. To the delight and irritation of friends, I tend to add letters to words making new versions of them. "Ha-mazing" is one of the regulars. I guess I was inspired by my girl and didn't even know it. Thank you


----------



## dborgers

We'll keep sending super positive vibes and hoping Hannah's system settles down and her appetite improves.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Seeing your post about Hannah's leaking, is there any chance that she has what my vets have called "spayed incontinence"? If so, there's a med that controls it, though I don't know if would be compatible with her other medications.

It is so very hard when they become incontinent. Wish I could use a Star Trek transporter and give you the diapers we bought for Sunny when she was in heat. 

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way...


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you and your beautiful Hannah. ....Hannah eat for your Mama


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking about you guys


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Hannah, it's so tough seeing them not want food  I really hope her appetite picks up soon and that the vomiting subsides.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone. On a whim, after reading a training thread for whatever reason, I bought a bag of Zuke's duck and apple treats on my way home. Good grief - I thought she was going to take my fingers off!! After a few Zukes, she had tater tots, a few potato chips, some hypoallergenic treats and a bit of boiled duck. 

I need to remember to come complain here so Hannah will suddenly do the opposite 



GoldensGirl said:


> Seeing your post about Hannah's leaking, is there any chance that she has what my vets have called "spayed incontinence"?


Thank you for asking and offering the suggestion. She did develop what I assume is that sort of incontinence and is currently on Incurin (which worked with her other issues) which was a huge relief for us. Instead of waking her several times in the night to avoid bathing her and cleaning the carpets each morning, she's able to make it 7-8 hours generally. However, if she's REALLY tired all bets are off and I think it has something to do with her brain and is similar to what's going on now. 

This leaking has something to do with whatever is relaxed in the brain - and it's both poop and pee. The loss of anal tone is akin to when she had the sacculectomy. She hates it and knows she's not supposed to "go" inside, so (I think) is somewhat embarrassed about it. Plus, it means a bath, sometimes more than one. 

She's always been this way and it's one of those things that the Doctors don't believe until they see it. Consequently, I have to find the lowest dose that will provide some relief without the leak.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Spoiled girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Much loved girl...by your Mom and many, many others.

Charlie was so embarrassed when he had accidents. So was Joker when he came home after his bladder surgery a few weeks ago. We cuddled them and assured them we knew it wasn't on purpose, but I'm not sure that either one really believed us.

I hope you have found the Greenies pill pockets that are made with duck. Joker adores them! We got them because they are free of ingredients he can no longer have. One result is that he gobbles his Tramadol and rimadyl.


----------



## SandyK

If complaining here helps Hannah to eat, then bring it on!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Hannah, I agree with you, she is probably embarrassed when she can't hold it because she is housebroken and knows not to go inside. 

I am so glad she like the new treats you bought for her. I hope she will eat more for you today and also keep it down. 

Hugs and kisses to the sweet girl and as always keeping her in my thoughts and keeping fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Lucky Penny

Have you thought about getting a few re-usable panties you can put on Hannah? Then when she has accidents they are easy clean up.


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad that Hannah ate her new treats! Feel free to complain here as much as you like, that's what we're here for  I hope that she has a good day today.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Thanks everyone. On a whim, after reading a training thread for whatever reason, I bought a bag of Zuke's duck and apple treats on my way home. Good grief - I thought she was going to take my fingers off!! After a few Zukes, she had tater tots, a few potato chips, some hypoallergenic treats and a bit of boiled duck.
> 
> I need to remember to come complain here so Hannah will suddenly do the opposite
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking and offering the suggestion. She did develop what I assume is that sort of incontinence and is currently on Incurin (which worked with her other issues) which was a huge relief for us. Instead of waking her several times in the night to avoid bathing her and cleaning the carpets each morning, she's able to make it 7-8 hours generally. However, if she's REALLY tired all bets are off and I think it has something to do with her brain and is similar to what's going on now.
> 
> This leaking has something to do with whatever is relaxed in the brain - and it's both poop and pee. The loss of anal tone is akin to when she had the sacculectomy. She hates it and knows she's not supposed to "go" inside, so (I think) is somewhat embarrassed about it. Plus, it means a bath, sometimes more than one.
> 
> She's always been this way and it's one of those things that the Doctors don't believe until they see it. Consequently, I have to find the lowest dose that will provide some relief without the leak.


Poor Hannah. I agree with Lucky Penny's idea, do they make disposable underwear for dogs, like Doggie Depends?


----------



## Cuddysmom

God love her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

My happy dog is still not eating much. No breakfast, ok lunch and a few bites of supper. I think she's having a hard time chewing sometimes, but then she'll power through a small ice cube. The Drs haven't been able to find anything in particular with her teeth or gums though. 

She's currently dozing on the floor in front of the return vent for the a/c. She's one cool dog  



GoldensGirl said:


> I hope you have found the Greenies pill pockets that are made with duck. Joker adores them! We got them because they are free of ingredients he can no longer have. One result is that he gobbles his Tramadol and rimadyl.


Thank you! I'd forgotten all about those pill pockets! We were told to drop them when we went through the food trial. After reading this I'll stop by the store to pick some up. If it means less stress for my girl (and a few calories), we'll give them a try. 



Lucky Penny said:


> Have you thought about getting a few re-usable panties you can put on Hannah? Then when she has accidents they are easy clean up.





Karen519 said:


> Poor Hannah. I agree with Lucky Penny's idea, do they make disposable underwear for dogs, like Doggie Depends?


For urine, they're pretty good - saves the carpet and I just have to do some light wiping up on her body. But, when I tried them before, some other "material"  leaked out the tail hole and the rest was pressed into her fur.


----------



## KathyL

I had to smile when you said she almost took your fingers with the duck treats! That tells you she still enjoys her treats. Now if she would just eat a little more of the duck and tater tots.


----------



## dborgers

> She's currently dozing on the floor in front of the return vent for the a/c. She's one cool dog


Ahhhh .. the good life!! Hannah's cool in both senses of the word


----------



## SandyK

Maybe she is just trying to watch her weight because summer is coming and a girl has to look good!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> My happy dog is still not eating much. No breakfast, ok lunch and a few bites of supper. I think she's having a hard time chewing sometimes, but then she'll power through a small ice cube. The Drs haven't been able to find anything in particular with her teeth or gums though.
> 
> She's currently dozing on the floor in front of the return vent for the a/c. She's one cool dog
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'd forgotten all about those pill pockets! We were told to drop them when we went through the food trial. After reading this I'll stop by the store to pick some up. If it means less stress for my girl (and a few calories), we'll give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For urine, they're pretty good - saves the carpet and I just have to do some light wiping up on her body. But, when I tried them before, some other "material"  leaked out the tail hole and the rest was pressed into her fur.


Tell Hannah she is the sweetest and that Tucker and Tonka say Hi!
I hate it when they don't want to eat. I remember feeding Snobear chicken strips.


----------



## HolDaisy

I hope that Hannah has a good day today and that she fancies a little bit of food. Go on Hannah, we're all cheering you on 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Well I haven't tried the panties for the other end. So that answers that question! And the tail hole is a must!


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping Hannah starts to eat a bit better. Sending you both a gentle hug and praying that today is a better day for you both x


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. Aw, I am glad Hannah is enjoying the AC. Toby used to sleep in front of the AC vent so often and sometimes on one of the vents. 

I am sorry to hear that she has not eaten well. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that she will start eating more for you today. 

Hugs to the sweet girl


----------



## hubbub

Well, yesterday morning was not so great. It took over an hour for me to get her up as she was sleeping so soundly. After getting up she wasn't interested in eating, but did want to watch out the front windows. However, she'd perked up a bit at lunch and ate a decent lunch/dinner combo - still not enough, but she ate and was doing plenty of tail wagging and smiling. 

The duck pill pockets were viewed with suspicion initially, but I think they'll be received better this morning.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Hannah perked up a little as the day went on. I hope that she has a good day today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Glad she perked up. How was breakfast this morning?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad she ate some lunch and dinner for you 
I hope she ate her breakfast this morning.


----------



## dborgers

Sending super positive vibes to you and Hannah. BTW, I bought Rudy some dehydrated lamb lung. Just an idea of something else Hannah might take to. Sounds gross, but all three of our dogs seem to love it.

Super positive vibes being sent by The Great Dannini


----------



## hubbub

This morning the duck pill pockets were still eyed with suspicion, but she took them eventually. She decided to eat a cracker too, but then turned her nose up at the other offerings. Shortly thereafter, she threw up 

After throwing up, she decided to run around the house like she felt fantastic :doh: Silly, silly girl. 

Fingers crossed that lunch will be a better experience.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I can so relate to the roller coaster you are riding. How about some mild fish, like cod?


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope lunch is a more positive experience for you. 

I don't know if she is sensitive to any of these ingredients but: Becky's Blog - lots of fun shtuff: How to Make Homemade Pill Pockets for Pets

I used oat flour I ground from plain oatmeal. My dogs seemed to love them.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks guys.  I'll have to pick up some fish to see if she'll eat it. 

Lunch yesterday initially went ok, but then she threw up again. However, for her supper, she eventually ate a decent meal. I can't believe a few weeks ago I was marveling that she'd was eating over 1500 calories just after her pancreatitis diagnosis. 

It's been 3 1/2 weeks since I learned that the cancer had spread - a whirlwind of time, but precious time, very precious time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you and praying all time. Give sweet Hannah hugs for me and my Charlie and a hug for you too.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Thanks guys.  I'll have to pick up some fish to see if she'll eat it.
> 
> Lunch yesterday initially went ok, but then she threw up again. However, for her supper, she eventually ate a decent meal. I can't believe a few weeks ago I was marveling that she'd was eating over 1500 calories just after her pancreatitis diagnosis.
> 
> It's been 3 1/2 weeks since I learned that the cancer had spread - a whirlwind of time, but precious time, very precious time.


You and Hannah are in my thoughts all of the time.
Please tell her she's a pretty girl-Smooch used to LIGHT UP when I said that to her!!


----------



## hubbub

Today was a better meal wise - still not enough to meet her calorie needs but better. The menu included a good bit of boiled duck, about 1/3 cup of kibble, various treats and a variety of potato products (specifically 3 tater tots, 6 home fries and 10 potato chips ). 

She's had transient gum paleness for several years and today it took much longer than normal for them to return to a more normal color. 

Despite it all, she's still in a good mood and was especially excited to visit with 3 people today. One is a runner who always stops to visit with her and also two kids (now teenagers) that she's known for nearly her entire life. 

We wish you all a good weekend  (I'll be working, but Hannah will get to hang out with a friend for an hour or so each day and enjoy the slightly cooler temps!)


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Today was a better meal wise - still not enough to meet her calorie needs but better. The menu included a good bit of boiled duck, about 1/3 cup of kibble, various treats and a variety of potato products (specifically 3 tater tots, 6 home fries and 10 potato chips ).
> 
> She's had transient gum paleness for several years and today it took much longer than normal for them to return to a more normal color.
> 
> Despite it all, she's still in a good mood and was especially excited to visit with 3 people today. One is a runner who always stops to visit with her and also two kids (now teenagers) that she's known for nearly her entire life.
> 
> We wish you all a good weekend  (I'll be working, but Hannah will get to hang out with a friend for an hour or so each day and enjoy the slightly cooler temps!)


Sorry you have to work, but glad that a friend will be looking in on Hannah. Hannah loves a varied diet-whatever they will eat!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Miss Hannah is eating for you --- keep up the good work Hannah 

Wishing you both a great weekend with lots of eating, watching squirrels, hugs, kisses and belly rubs for Miss Hannah


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you a lovely weekend. So pleased Hannah ate her special selection of food, hugs sent across to you and your beautiful girl x


----------



## Thalie

A little it of this, a little bit of that ... Good girl, Hannah to have eaten an appropriate supper. Do the same a couple of times a day and you"ll make your person so very happy.

I am glad she enjoyed her visitors and know she will love these few days of perfect temperatures outside.

Hugs, positive thoughts, and ears rubs sent.


----------



## HolDaisy

Well done Hannah for eating today, keep up the great work! Wishing you both a nice weekend.


----------



## KathyL

I'm always surprised to see that Hannah will eat potato chips! So sweet potatoes are off her list now? What about mashed potatoes or scrambled eggs? I'm glad to see that she takes some duck and kibble, she just needs to take in a little more.

I hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannahs*

Hugs and belly rubs to Miss Hannah!:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Has Hannah tried any dehydrated duck, beef, lamb, etc snacks? It comes in a bag of various piece sizes from 1'x2" to 2"x4" or so. Crunchy, and from all appearances, our dogs think it's the best snack ever. And it has calories and it's solid protein, albiet lightweight because it's dehydrated. I get it at our local pet products store that carries specialty items like antlers, bully sticks, marrow bones, etc etc.

As always, wishing you both continued good days


----------



## hubbub

Well, I finally found out her pancreatitis numbers are back up to over 1000, so I say BOOOO. Her lack of appetite currently *could* be related to 1) pancreatitis, 2) cancer, 3) antibiotic for a UTI. Despite it all, tail wags continue and smiles abound. She ate about 1 1/2 cups of duck meat yesterday and a variety of treats, potato items. She tried coconut ice cream and, although she seemed interested, decided to pass on a second spoonful. 

I wish I didn't have to work today and could spend it hanging out with her. However, I think she's glad I'm working because it means she's not getting a bath 



KathyL said:


> I'm always surprised to see that Hannah will eat potato chips! So sweet potatoes are off her list now? What about mashed potatoes or scrambled eggs? I'm glad to see that she takes some duck and kibble, she just needs to take in a little more.


I don't know why she likes chips either! I guess it's the salty, crunchy, greasy mixture that so many can't seem to control themselves around - not that *I* know anyone like that.  :uhoh: 

You are correct in noticing that sweet potatoes have been deemed unacceptable. I haven't tried mashed potatoes yet, but that's a good suggestion. I'm currently cooking the potatoes in small quantities anyway, so mashing one wouldn't be any trouble at all.  She's never been wild about eggs (and they give her an upset stomach too), but I could try scrambling tofu (which she'll occasionally eat cubed and pan fried). Hmmmm. 

The Zuke's duck and apple links are a current favorite, but I've bought everything at the stores near us. So, I've been offering her every other option before the Zuke's so I don't run out before one of the stores gets a new shipment in (hopefully Monday or Tuesday).


----------



## dborgers

Has she tasted sweet potato chips? Same sweet potatoes disguised as potato chips. Most supermarkets carry them. And if Hannah doesn't like them you probably will


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Has Hannah tried any dehydrated duck, beef, lamb, etc snacks? It comes in a bag of various piece sizes from 1'x2" to 2"x4" or so. Crunchy, and from all appearances, our dogs think it's the best snack ever. And it has calories and it's solid protein, albeit lightweight because it's dehydrated. I get it at our local pet products store that carries specialty items like antlers, bully sticks, marrow bones, etc etc.


I scoured the stores for something something other than beef or chicken (which give her an upset stomach), but have come up empty so far. Last night I decided to just get some online and let that be it. It should arrive by early in the week.


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Has she tasted sweet potato chips? Same sweet potatoes disguised as potato chips. Most supermarkets carry them. And if Hannah doesn't like them you probably will


I haven't picked them up for her yet, but you're right - she probably would like them. I've added it to the list


----------



## GoldensGirl

I just came across a freeze-dried dog food called Stella and Chewy's Duck Duck Goose. My first thought was that Miss Hannah would probably adore it!

I hope our girl enjoys her day and that you don't work too hard. I wager that taking care of YOU has not had sufficient priority lately.


----------



## hotel4dogs

antibiotics are notorious for causing appetite problems, even in a dog with a robust appetite. Poor Hannah, and poor you, trying to deal with this.
When I was going thru the feeding roller coaster with Tiny I often thought how fortunate I was that at least she didn't have any food intolerances or allergies. i can't imagine how hard this is for you.


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

The sweet potato chips I've seen in the stores are baked, not fried. So, that's good 

Also, there are "Hawaiian Sweet Potatoes" They're purple-ish in color and much sweeter than garden variety sweet potatoes.

And, as mentioned previously, you might see how she likes dehydrated beef and lamb lung. They're like 1/4" thick chip sizes Our dogs go nuts for them.


----------



## hubbub

Well, a burst of energy when I came in from work meant that Hannah was done for the evening very quickly. Despite the recent influx of slightly cooler air, she's having a hard time staying comfortable. The air outside is heavy with moisture and inside it's just stagnant. Thankfully, I recognized it early tonight and turned the a/c down so it would come on to cool her. Now, she's sleeping comfortably which is great to see. 

I was congratulating myself on "getting things done" after coming home and realized a short while ago that I neglected to go to the grocery store on the way home. :doh: Yes, I drove right past my turn. 



GoldensGirl said:


> I wager that taking care of YOU has not had sufficient priority lately.


Guilty.  I won't even go through the list of things that I've put "to the side" over the last 2 months. 



hotel4dogs said:


> antibiotics are notorious for causing appetite problems, even in a dog with a robust appetite. Poor Hannah, and poor you, trying to deal with this.
> When I was going thru the feeding roller coaster with Tiny I often thought how fortunate I was that at least she didn't have any food intolerances or allergies. i can't imagine how hard this is for you.


They believe a previous antibiotic was responsible for causing her pancreatitis. Fortunately, she's been on the current selection before, although this is at a slightly higher dose. 

Her food issues do complicate things. If it was a matter of just controlled but messy poops, I'd just risk it at this point. However, her urgency is almost uncontrollable when she eats certain things. 

Before I found out about the food issues, I would feed her freeze dried beef liver during each bath. It kept her entertained (and in the tub) and made her eager for baths. However, by the time her bath was over it was all she could do to get out the door - sometimes requiring a follow up bath.  I thought it was the results of her nerves/excitement during the bath and was shocked to see her improve when we eliminated various food items. 

Once when we were coming back from the Drs, I thought she grabbed something when we stopped for a potty break, but couldn't find any evidence of chewing in her mouth so I thought I was seeing things. We made it back on the interstate and almost immediately had to pull over. 



dborgers said:


> Hubbub,
> 
> The sweet potato chips I've seen in the stores are baked, not fried. So, that's good
> 
> Also, there are "Hawaiian Sweet Potatoes" They're purple-ish in color and much sweeter than garden variety sweet potatoes.
> 
> And, as mentioned previously, you might see how she likes dehydrated beef and lamb lung. They're like 1/4" thick chip sizes Our dogs go nuts for them.


She's had white, gold, sweet and red potatoes, but I haven't picked up the purple ones for her yet. I agree, they are delicious! 

I think we were posting at the same time earlier, but I've got some dried treats ordered and hope they'll arrive at the beginning of the week.


----------



## dborgers

Here's to finding what gets Hannah eager to eat


----------



## *Laura*

I hope Hannah loves the dried treats. Keep up your strength Hannah ....I'm thinking about you two.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Kisses and hugs to sweet Hannah!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also sending big hugs to Hannah!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hannah, you are getting hungry. Really really hungry. You want to eat a whole duck you are so hungry......


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Hannah. How are you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Hannah,

Just thinkin' about you and your mom  Hope you're eating OK and having fun!


----------



## GoldensGirl

The roller coaster that you ride with our beloved Hannah is so familiar. It reminds me (forgive me, Danny) of the chorus to an old song (Lyrics

And the seasons, they go 'round and 'round,
And the painted ponies go up and down.
We're captive on the carousel of time.
We can't return, we can only look behind
From where we came,
And go 'round and 'round and 'round in the circle game.

Sending love and healing thoughts and prayers for Miss Hannah and for you,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

Thanks guys. More of the same - a happy, fairly active dog who's not really eating. 

Yesterday it was all about duck meat - only duck meat. Today, duck meat not so much, but she did eat some canned dog food and a bit of this and that. 

I feel so...ugh - I can't even really describe it. Part of it's a sense of frustration with the all aspects of situation and the doctors, then throw in work and home stuff and, well... UGH! I keep thinking of more things to type, but can't seem to translate my thoughts to words. In any case, thank you for continuing to remember us. 



Lucky Penny said:


> Hannah, you are getting hungry. Really really hungry. You want to eat a whole duck you are so hungry......


As a good participant, Hannah has dozed off. Hopefully she'll wake up hungrier


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> Thanks guys. More of the same - a happy, fairly active dog who's not really eating.
> 
> Yesterday it was all about duck meat - only duck meat. Today, duck meat not so much, but she did eat some canned dog food and a bit of this and that.
> 
> I feel so...ugh - I can't even really describe it. Part of it's a sense of frustration with the all aspects of situation and the doctors, then throw in work and home stuff and, well... UGH! I keep thinking of more things to type, but can't seem to translate my thoughts to words. In any case, thank you for continuing to remember us.
> 
> 
> 
> As a good participant, Hannah has dozed off. Hopefully she'll wake up hungrier


I just read through your thread on Hannah. You are my inspiration!! Have you two been through a lot together! When we're overwhelmed who can think straight? I've visited that state! 
*I loved the picture of Hannah under the umbrella. ???
Can Hannah eat peanut butter? When Dancer had her surgery she was taking 22 pills a day with little digestion and lots of regurgitation. Finally peanut butter was ok'd by Dr.G. for pill taking. It worked wonders. 
I hope Hannah's appetite improves. Have you tried raw diet or following The Dog Cancer Survival Diet? Our food has changed so much with GMO's, pesticides and additives. One has to look at the people we know who have developed allergies to corn, wheat, peanuts, shell fish and dairy. Perhaps organic homemade grainfree food for a month may help. 
Just a thought..
Sending hugs and warm thoughts to you, smoochies to sweet Hannah. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Just a thought, but would she drink Ensure?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you both, hoping Hannah's appetite improves.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I so understand where you are coming from. I spent so many hours walking the aisles of both dog food boutique stores and grocery stores, trying to find anything that Tiny would eat. When she would eat something, I would feel so high. Then she'd refuse it the next meal, and I would sink down so low. 
It sucks. We're here for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and sweet Hannah, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry about your stress and worry about Hannah, I fully understand when you are not feeling great yourself, it takes a toll. 
I hope Hannah will eat more for you today, hugs to the sweet Miss  Hang in there, both of you.


----------



## hubbub

JeanieBeth said:


> Can Hannah eat peanut butter? .....Have you tried raw diet or following The Dog Cancer Survival Diet? ... Perhaps organic homemade grainfree food for a month may help.


I appreciate the suggestions. Much like with Dancer's SBS, Hannah's food sensitivities cause urgent bowel issues. We finally cleared that all up with (grain free) rx food, but since the pancreatitis, that's essentially off the table. For the past 2 months she's basically been eating mostly organic, home cooked foods - with a few exceptions. Recently, she's begun turning her nose up at most of those items. 

If it was just a matter of loose stools, I'd let her have whatever, but with the urgency and the obvious discomfort after she eats many things, I just can't do it to her. 

Peanut butter was how all pills were distributed, but not anymore. 



dborgers said:


> Just a thought, but would she drink Ensure?


I appreciate the suggestion. I tried a few soy based ones and she wouldn't have any part of them. Soaking her food in goat's milk worked for a while, but now she won't eat that either. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Thinking of you both, hoping Hannah's appetite improves.


Thank you 



hotel4dogs said:


> I so understand where you are coming from. I spent so many hours walking the aisles of both dog food boutique stores and grocery stores, trying to find anything that Tiny would eat. When she would eat something, I would feel so high. Then she'd refuse it the next meal, and I would sink down so low.
> It sucks. We're here for you.


Thanks - I feel like we're walking the path you and Tiny laid out. I also feel guilty spending time running around trying to find something for her to eat or cooking at home as I think she wonders why I'm not spending that time with her. Yes, it sucks. I've given up the phrase "it's ok" because it's not and it sucks, but I'm thankfully that she still feels good. 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Thinking of you and sweet Hannah, sending hugs and prayers.


Thanks  



cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry about your stress and worry about Hannah, I fully understand when you are not feeling great yourself, it takes a toll.
> I hope Hannah will eat more for you today, hugs to the sweet Miss  Hang in there, both of you.


Thank you. Hannah's hanging pretty good, I'm trying.


----------



## ang.suds

I don't have much experience with this but know that you are in my thoughts and I send cyber hugs to you and dear Hannah


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub, I understand how very difficult this is for you right now trying to get her to eat. You're certainly giving it a heroic effort.

I'm sure you recall Andy's many episodes of not wanting to eat. A couple times, when there wasn't a specific medical reason he didn't want to eat, mixing in some Campbell's Chunky Soup (the kind that's 'ready to eat' out of the can) got Andy's nose interested (90% of appetite is smell) and his mouth working. If he turned up his nose at a mix, I'd try just the soup. It worked quite a few times. Eventually he'd get back to eating normally.

We'll keep prayers and super positive vibes headed down your way. Hang in there


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending hungry vibes to Hannah...


----------



## KathyL

Hubbub and Hannah, I think of you guys all the time and sometimes begin to post and when I read it, well it's just words so I delete it. Every situation is different and don't ever feel that you are not spending enough time with Hannah. Last night I was looking at pictures of Harley and went down the "I wonder if . . . " path and one of the many ifs was trying more, doing more etc and you and Hotel4dogs came to mind. 

You're between a rock and a hard place and all things considered doing a very good job. I hope you have a nice long weekend with sunny skies and nice breezes and Hannah under her umbrella.


----------



## swishywagga

I can hear your tummy rumbling across the pond Hannah!. Sending hugs to you and your wonderful mum x


----------



## HolDaisy

I know how tough it is for you trying to get her to eat. We went through it with Daisy, and it's just heartbreaking to see them walking away from food that they'd usually love. Sending you both big hugs and I hope that Hannah wakes up on the hunt for something lovely to eat 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

ang.suds said:


> I don't have much experience with this but know that you are in my thoughts and I send cyber hugs to you and dear Hannah


Thank you. I appreciate them a whole lot - back atcha.



dborgers said:


> Hubbub, I understand how very difficult this is for you right now trying to get her to eat. You're certainly giving it a heroic effort.
> 
> I'm sure you recall Andy's many episodes of not wanting to eat. A couple times, when there wasn't a specific medical reason he didn't want to eat, mixing in some Campbell's Chunky Soup (the kind that's 'ready to eat' out of the can) got Andy's nose interested (90% of appetite is smell) and his mouth working. If he turned up his nose at a mix, I'd try just the soup. It worked quite a few times. Eventually he'd get back to eating normally.
> 
> We'll keep prayers and super positive vibes headed down your way. Hang in there


Thank you - I'm losing my overwhelming positivity streak, so I need those positive vibes.  I'll look for a soup tomorrow or Friday and give it a try. Every time I think I've narrowed what she doesn't like/likes, she switches it around. The only certainty is uncertainty. 



fozziesmom said:


> Sending hungry vibes to Hannah...


She ate some duck for dinner - keep sending them. 



KathyL said:


> Hubbub and Hannah, I think of you guys all the time and sometimes begin to post and when I read it, well it's just words so I delete it. Every situation is different and don't ever feel that you are not spending enough time with Hannah. Last night I was looking at pictures of Harley and went down the "I wonder if . . . " path and one of the many ifs was trying more, doing more etc and you and Hotel4dogs came to mind.
> 
> You're between a rock and a hard place and all things considered doing a very good job. I hope you have a nice long weekend with sunny skies and nice breezes and Hannah under her umbrella.


Thank you. That pretty much sums up every time I try to post here. Looking back, I can see my posts becoming more and more disjointed. Regardless, I hope that in my life without Hannah I'll have the strength to log on and be supportive like you and others. 



swishywagga said:


> I can hear your tummy rumbling across the pond Hannah!. Sending hugs to you and your wonderful mum x


Uh, that might have been my tummy : Hugs distributed and right back at you and Barnaby



HolDaisy said:


> I know how tough it is for you trying to get her to eat. We went through it with Daisy, and it's just heartbreaking to see them walking away from food that they'd usually love. Sending you both big hugs and I hope that Hannah wakes up on the hunt for something lovely to eat


Heartbreaking - yes, absolutely. I've always said that if she turns up food, something is very wrong. Thank you - hugs back to you and your crew.


----------



## dborgers

PS - I bought three or four different kinds of meat based Campbell's Chunky Soup that I'd eat myself and tried it out on him. If Andy wasn't interested in Beef, he might be in Chicken Noodle, Sirloin Burger, etc. If I found something that did spark his appetite I'd give it to him and save the rest in the fridge until the next day. If he didn't want it then Jane or I or Katie would eat it, so nothing went to waste.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah threw up yesterday and sometime early this morning. I don't know if it's one of the new treats I've tried - a few have been undigested hours later - or what. 

We're off to see the Doctors in a little bit. I'll update when I can.



dborgers said:


> PS - I bought three or four different kinds of meat based Campbell's Chunky Soup that I'd eat myself and tried it out on him. If Andy wasn't interested in Beef, he might be in Chicken Noodle, Sirloin Burger, etc. If I found something that did spark his appetite I'd give it to him and save the rest in the fridge until the next day. If he didn't want it then Jane or I or Katie would eat it, so nothing went to waste.


Ha! I'm a vegetarian - so all the carnivorous food prep/cooking are truly an experience.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Is she on anything to settle her tummy, like Cerenia or even pepcid? Not sure if it would help, or if it's an option with her issues.
Also, (sorry) I don't remember, is she getting B12 shots? That did help Tiny's appetite.


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry that Miss Hannah has been vomiting, keeping my fingers crossed for your sweet girl. Keep us posted.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, Hubbub and Hannah. I sure hope they get to the bottom of what's upset her GI tract. I hope Andy's GI tract bouncing back to normalcy time after time gives you some hope. A couple times he had reactions to meds, others GI upsets that resolved with treatment. 

Here's every positive vibe I can send that they get to the bottom of it, get it treated, and she's eating like no tomorrow in no time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending more positive, healing vibes to Hannah, along with paws, toes, and fingers crossed that she starts to feel better.


----------



## hubbub

I knew in my heart that today held this news. It didn't help me hold back big sobs and have my eyes become swollen and red though. 

Hannah has lost over 2 lbs in 2 weeks. As her vomiting has increased and weight/appetite continue to decrease, the Doctors said Hannah was to move to hospice care only at this point. 

As I wondered before, it's unknown if her lack of appetite is related to the antibiotics, the pancreatitis or the cancer. We're doing all we can for the pancreatitis and will end the antibiotic tomorrow. The Doctor said that while it's possible her appetite would improve some with the removal of the antibiotic, it's not likely and it's also unlikely that she will ever be in a position to restart chemotherapy. 

I didn't think it was possible for my heart to hurt more. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Is she on anything to settle her tummy, like Cerenia or even pepcid? Not sure if it would help, or if it's an option with her issues. Also, (sorry) I don't remember, is she getting B12 shots? That did help Tiny's appetite.


Don't be sorry for suggesting  She's on a generic pepcid (2x a day) and sucralfate (also 2x a day). The B12 didn't seem to help Hannah, so we moved to Mirtazapine (Remeron), but aside from the first day, it hasn't seemed to help. I did get a refill on it to see if it will help as she's coming of the antibiotic.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh man. I'm so very sorry. Please accept this hug ---->

Poor H girl. I wish I had the right words here for you but I don't. Just know that I'm praying for you and her. She's very lucky to have you. Really. Having a sick tummy is the absolute worst. Poor thing. How is she acting otherwise tonight??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news  it must be so tough for you.
All I can say is take everything one day at a time and try to live for the moment, try not to think too much about the future. I really hope that removal of the antibiotics will help to improve her appetite. We're all cheering Hannah on and praying that things start to improve for both of you.


----------



## KathyL

Oh Hubbub, I am so sorry to read this. I know how much it hurts and I wish I could take the pain away. Sending you and Hannah a big hug, you remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mayve

I am so sorry...i am sending hugs to you and Hannah!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

I have been away and just catching up on Hannah. I am so sorry for the news from the vet. I hope stopping the antibiotic will help with appetite and upset stomach. I know you will continue to make her as comfortable as possible. I know how tough those words from the vet are. Just remember live for the moment and love, love, love!!! I hope weather for the weekend will be good and you and Hannah can just chill and enjoy each other!! Positive thoughts and prayers are coming your way...extra kisses and hugs for Hannah!!


----------



## dborgers

Words can't come right now, though others have expressed everything that ran through my mind as I read your post. All I can offer is hugs and hope getting off the antibiotics helps Hannah feel better and feel like eating again. They tear up my stomach.

Though we've never met and I don't even know your first name, you've been someone I've viewed as a kind, compassionate friend since I joined this site. Someone who was always there for us. 

I am with you in spirit at this time ... hoping for the best. You went through our ups and downs. And many times when it seemed like there was little hope to hang onto, Andy would bounce back and return to normalcy. This is my heartfelt wish for you, my friend.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry you both are at this point. (((HUGS)))...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Hannah...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both, praying your beautiful girl will show some improvement. Hugs sent across x


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry to read this, I know your heart is breaking, so is mine - again. 
We are all with you, you are not alone. I hope Miss Hannah's appetite will improve after stopping the antibiotics and that you have so much more time with your precious girl. We all love Hannah!


----------



## Lucky Penny

hubbub said:


> Hannah threw up yesterday and sometime early this morning. I don't know if it's one of the new treats I've tried - a few have been undigested hours later - or what.
> 
> We're off to see the Doctors in a little bit. I'll update when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I'm a vegetarian - so all the carnivorous food prep/cooking are truly an experience.


I had to laugh when I read this. I am also a vegetarian and remember making all kinds of meats for Penny. We do what we can for our love ones.

I am so sad to read of the news from the doctors. Is Hannah on pain medication? My thoughts go out to you and her. I know that she is your life and how painful this is for you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Hannah and you gently in my heart and in my prayers. I so wish there was something more that I could do.


----------



## hubbub

*The thief strikes and now we wait...*

A true story...
I was making my lunch and decided to use a hamburger bun for my sandwich. With the bun in my hand, I turned to get a napkin and suddenly, there was no bun in my hand. Silence, except for a swallowing noise and a gleeful look from a certain someone. :uhoh: 

So far, no stomach rumbles and on the bright side, if she keeps it down, that's 120 calories. Sneaky devil 

.......

Otherwise Hannah's doing well. Although, she's pretty tired from yesterday as our return trip was about an hour longer than normal due to a traffic issue. I think it's mainly stiffness from the car ride. She's slept a good bit today, but we did go visit a neighbor for a bit. 

It's the end of the school year and Hannah's always excited to see the school bus going by. I'm so thankful that she was awake and we were outside for the last school bus drop off of the year. She was all smiles as the "too cool" high school kids poured out and made their way home. One even waved at her and then stopped to pet her - she was over the moon. 

I suspect that like me, many of you also knew this new path was just ahead of us, thank you all for your continued support despite it all.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. There are no words.


----------



## cgriffin

I had to smile over the bun thief, haha. At least she ate something. Maybe there are a few more buns in Hannah's dinner plans?

I am so happy that she is still happy, makes a world of difference right now, doesn't it?

Hugs being send to both of you


----------



## dborgers

Stopping in to give you and Hannah a :wavey: and a hug.

Here's to a good holiday weekend


----------



## JeanieBeth

Checking in on you and Hannah. My arms are around you both sending you cyber hugs. Hannah, you little bun the if - way to go! We have Dancer on steamed potatoes and chicken, which she likes and metabolizes better than rice. She gobbles it down. Saying a prayer and healing vibes to you and Hannah.
?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Holding you and Hannah tightly in my thoughts. I am so so sorry the road is so very rough now for both of you. I hope the discontinuation of the antibiotics will let Hannah's appetite perk up a bit. 

Get those buns, Hannah, and anything else you might feel like eating. Glad one of those " too cool" high schoolers stopped to pet you... The more pets the better, right ? Get under your umbrella to enjoy the nice mornings we are having. You are so loved, sweetie.


----------



## KathyL

Oh Hannah, "The case of the missing bun", that sounds like a Nancy Drew mystery! I made a salmon burger for myself last night, I bet that would have tasted good on that empty bun.

It's an absolutely beautiful morning in Milwaukee so I will send some of the bright blue skies your way.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so glad that Hannah has kept her spirit mischief and awakened your sense of humor. Good work, Hannah!


----------



## *Laura*

Big hugs to you and Hannah. I'm thinking of you both


----------



## hubbub

No problems with the bun yesterday (so far). So, after she turned her nose up at most everything this morning, she got another one for breakfast along with a few Zuke's treats and a repeat version at lunch. 

The temperatures are rising so we didn't spend too much time outside this morning. Fortunately, she was able to visit with a few neighbors though and on our brief walk found a piece of paperboard to chew on and ultimately eat. 

I was pretty upset after the appt, I think partly because it was a Doctor we'd never seen before and we didn't communicating very well. (My clouded memory of the appt - - - Every time I asked what I needed to do for her, he kept repeating that "We're going to end treatment." I would say, "I know, but what should I do for her?" and it continued several times until when the appt ended...very strange.)

Afterwards, I had a long talk with one of her other doctors who helped me work through some of my thoughts. It was incredibly nice of him to take time to do that for us (me). 


I hate to include this part here, but - - I've never been through euthanasia before and we talked about my options. I plan to be with her (I would rather regret being there vs not being there) so, if her life ends at the hospital, that means either deep sedation with catheter placement for the final injection (with conscious goodbyes before she's sedated) and then be with her during the injection or not having her sedated first. We've known him for a few years and he relayed his concerns to me (due to her poor vein condition and overall health, he thought the sedation first might be the most comfortable and also said that seeing a beloved go from alert to deceased can be overwhelming), but added I should do whatever I'm most comfortable with. I'm really not sure what that is though. 

We also went over what I might expect if she were to die at home suddenly and what things I can do to keep her and I safe. We discussed moving/transporting her if she's in distress, emergency contacts, seizures, etc. Not a fun conversation, but one I needed.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so sorry, my heart is breaking for you. Praying you have more precious time with your beautiful girl. Soft, gentle, comforting hugs sent over to you and Hannah x


----------



## GoldensGirl

The conversation about euthanasia is so hard, but so necessary. Being prepared is always best.

When my beloved Sabrina was near the end, our vet kept saying "Not yet." On the last day of her life he came to the house for a visit and I insisted that he leave behind an "escape hatch" for my girl... something I could give her to ease her into sleep if it got awful overnight. Sure enough, she woke me at 4:00 a.m., desperate for relief. Needle shy though I am, I loaded that syringe and managed to give her the meds that allowed her to sleep peacefully at my feet until friends came to help me take her to the veterinary hospital. 

When the end comes that way, it is clear that releasing them is the most loving thing we can do for them.

I hope you don't face this for months to come.


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet, too, gave me an emergency *kit* and I used it with Tiny. She crashed in the middle of the night, and I was able to keep her calm and out of distress until we could get into the vet's the next morning. I was glad to be able to help her.
All I can do right now is send hugs, good thoughts, and prayers. There is no way to make it better, we just have to get through it when it comes.
BTW, Tiny was in hospice for 9 months


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl - Like your vet, he was very sure that she's not ready and he feels like I'll know when she is. However, I have decided to wait until after the holiday weekend to tell one of my neighbors know what's going on and ask if they'd be able/willing to help if I need them.


----------



## hubbub

Yep, working to get through things, at her pace though. Despite everything, she's maintained her stubborn streak, so we'll see. She really doesn't enjoy the SQ fluids though - she tolerates it because I scratch her jaw through the entire thing, but she's not a fan overall. She was down to about 53 pounds - five years ago she was nearly 85. 

Would you either of you mind telling me what the injection was so I can ask about it? PM or here. Thanks


----------



## cgriffin

I understand your need to ask about euthanasia - Having been through it on emergency basis - at an emergency clinic. It does give our pets comfort to be with them to the end. I kissed, hugged and talked to Toby and Thunder throughout the procedure. Geez, I am welling up over here......still pretty recent.

Usually, an IV catheter is placed to make sure that the vein is not blown and ease of delivering medications. Both Toby and Thunder had an IV placed, the vet also injected Propofol for deep sedation and then the euthanasia solution. Both Toby and Thunder were just a tad restless after sedation and during euthanasia injection. Toby lifted his head and sniffed at something intensely. Thunder shook his head, looked up and passed. Tears..sorry....

Yes, you certainly can have only the euthanasia solution injected without sedation but I think these days, the vets do prefer sedation first. When I was working as a tech, we did without sedation. 

Anyway, to get off the subject. I hope sweet Miss Hannah will be around for you for a lot more time to come. 
Hugs to the sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> I understand your need to ask about euthanasia - Having been through it on emergency basis - at an emergency clinic. It does give our pets comfort to be with them to the end. I kissed, hugged and talked to Toby and Thunder throughout the procedure. Geez, I am welling up over here......still pretty recent.
> 
> Usually, an IV catheter is placed to make sure that the vein is not blown and ease of delivering medications. Both Toby and Thunder had an IV placed, the vet also injected Propofol for deep sedation and then the euthanasia solution. Both Toby and Thunder were just a tad restless after sedation and during euthanasia injection. Toby lifted his head and sniffed at something intensely. Thunder shook his head, looked up and passed. Tears..sorry....
> 
> Yes, you certainly can have only the euthanasia solution injected without sedation but I think these days, the vets do prefer sedation first. When I was working as a tech, we did without sedation.
> 
> Anyway, to get off the subject. I hope sweet Miss Hannah will be around for you for a lot more time to come.
> Hugs to the sweet girl.


Thank you for sharing your experiences - I can only imagine. It's very helpful to me and not something I especially want to "search" on the forum or Google. Hugs distributed and tail wags back at you


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

I much prefer sedation first. When Andy went, we spent time with him first. As we continued to hold him the doc gave him the sedative and Andy went gently into a deep sleep. When the final drug was given, he simply stopped breathing. It was all very gentle and peaceful and easy.

See if her regular vet will give you a syringe with a sedative in it in the event a big change does happen at night at home. You'll be able to keep her comfortable until you can get to the vet's office. Ours did it for our first golden, Buddy. Andy was already in the hospital in ICU.

But you _really_ don't need to be thinking about that today. Just thought I'd try to share our experience to set your mind a little at ease so you wouldn't spend a moment dwelling on that while you have a bun thief who's enjoying her days.

Love to you both. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Would you either of you mind telling me what the injection was so I can ask about it? PM or here. Thanks


The product left with me required only sub-cutaneous injection, not into a vein or muscle. I think it was something like valium, but memory fails me. What I remember is that is was fast-acting but not so much so that it caused my girl to fall down.

I'm sure your vet will know what to give you for Hannah.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ugh!! It's terrible that we even have to talk about this. Hugs all around. OMG 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone.  The bun thief has had 3 hamburger buns today plus some duck meat. It doesn't sound like much (maybe 500 calories), but it's a step in the right direction. Plus, she's actively drinking water on her own again - and drinking it from the cat's bowl too! He is not pleased











dborgers said:


> I much prefer sedation first. When Andy went, we spent time with him first. As we continued to hold him the doc gave him the sedative and Andy went gently into a deep sleep. When the final drug was given, he simply stopped breathing. It was all very gentle and peaceful and easy.
> 
> See if her regular vet will give you a syringe with a sedative in it in the event a big change does happen at night at home. You'll be able to keep her comfortable until you can get to the vet's office. Ours did it for our first golden, Buddy. Andy was already in the hospital in ICU.
> 
> *But you really don't need to be thinking about that today*. Just thought I'd try to share our experience to set your mind a little at ease so you wouldn't spend a moment dwelling on that while you have a bun thief who's enjoying her days.
> 
> Love to you both. Enjoy your weekend.


Thank you - it does help  I was really hesitant to mention it at all and it's really not at the front of my mind. In fact, whenever it comes to the front, I use a mental broom and sweep it back again.  



GoldensGirl said:


> The product left with me required only sub-cutaneous injection, not into a vein or muscle. I think it was something like valium, but memory fails me. What I remember is that is was fast-acting but not so much so that it caused my girl to fall down.
> 
> I'm sure your vet will know what to give you for Hannah.


Thank you - I'm sure they know too, but will check.


----------



## hubbub

Cuddysmom said:


> Ugh!! It's terrible that we even have to talk about this. Hugs all around. OMG


I know, I'm so sorry and know this is very raw for you and others. 

Let's quit talking about it now  I don't want Hannah's Sparkle sender to not check in with us anymore


----------



## dborgers

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bun thief has had 3 hamburger buns today plus some duck meat. It doesn't sound like much (maybe 500 calories), but it's a step in the right direction. Plus, she's actively drinking water on her own again - and drinking it from the cat's bowl too!


That's our girl.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Hannah. Glad she is enjoying her hamburger buns!! I hope it doesn't get too hot this weekend for the two of you. Hugs and belly scratches!!:wave:


----------



## dborgers

Good morning, Hannah


----------



## hubbub

Breakfast this morning = hamburger bun (need to go get more), a bit of roasted duck AND a piece of turkey bacon nicked from a neighbor (who was having breakfast on her front porch) we visited with on her morning walk. Although, I think the theft was pretty easy based on my neighbor's smile. LOL


----------



## GoldensGirl

Maybe you could buy some duck fat to put on those buns? That would up the calorie content.

Stealing her food seems to give Hannah joy. Maybe offering to her just makes it too easy.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad the little thief is up to her old tricks  I am so happy she is eating, yay


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> Maybe you could buy some duck fat to put on those buns? That would up the calorie content.
> 
> Stealing her food seems to give Hannah joy. Maybe offering to her just makes it too easy.


Hmmm - I didn't know you could buy duck fat. I don't know truthful I was to call today's incident stealing. My neighbor was talking while holding a piece of bacon and kept moving her hand near Hannah's head while gesturing. 

For the most part, Hannah breezed through 3 obedience classes - recall was her downfall as her nose is all powerful. Her favorite command has always been wait because I used it before meals, snacks, etc. Waiting for the release = good food. Our trainer suggested sharpening her listening skills by saying non-release words in the same tone. 

Initially when she was puny to eat, I'd make a big deal of telling her to wait (as if she was really interested in the food) and then release her to eat. It worked for a while.


----------



## cgriffin

I don't know if the duck fat would be too rich though for Hannah, given her tummy and pancreatitis issues.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> I don't know if the duck fat would be too rich though for Hannah, given her tummy and pancreatitis issues.


Ack! Thank you - they asked me to squeeze and drain as much fat as possible. Maybe a tiny bit on the buns would be ok. 

As of right now, she likes them warmed and lightly toasted


----------



## dborgers

Hannah, no one would recognize you if you wore a cat burglar mask and went hunting for snacks. Plus, they'd blame a cat WIN/WIN


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Ack! Thank you - they asked me to squeeze and drain as much fat as possible. Maybe a tiny bit on the buns would be ok.
> 
> As of right now, she likes them warmed and lightly toasted


Apologies, as I am late to the duck discussion, but have you tried the duck version of Fromm Gold wet food? It was the one wet food that Tesia would eat when she really didn't want to eat. Maybe a little of the wet food on the hamburger bun? 

Hope Hannah and you are having a good weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Good girl Hannah you have put a big smile on my face!


----------



## hubbub

Dborgers - Lolololol!!!


----------



## hubbub

Sweet Girl said:


> Apologies, as I am late to the duck discussion, but have you tried the duck version of Fromm Gold wet food? It was the one wet food that Tesia would eat when she really didn't want to eat. Maybe a little of the wet food on the hamburger bun?
> 
> Hope Hannah and you are having a good weekend.


Goodness, no apologies needed  We haven't tried the Fromm as it has chicken which has previously caused GI distress. However, we did come home from the appt with a can of Duck and Potato food to try (which I forgot about until last night).


----------



## OutWest

Hi, I confess I haven't kept up on your thread as it hits a bit too close to home for me as I just lost my Tess in February. But I wanted to say that you should have confidence in your decisions. You love your bun thief and really do know what's best. 

I'm with Danny on the sedation thing. The doctor had Tess asleep, and then gave her the final injection. I was very worried that we had waited too long and that Tess was suffering, but the vet was most kind. She said we had done it "just right." And I think you will, too.


----------



## hubbub

OutWest said:


> Hi, I confess I haven't kept up on your thread as it hits a bit too close to home for me as I just lost my Tess in February. But I wanted to say that you should have confidence in your decisions. You love your bun thief and really do know what's best.
> 
> I'm with Danny on the sedation thing. The doctor had Tess asleep, and then gave her the final injection. I was very worried that we had waited too long and that Tess was suffering, but the vet was most kind. She said we had done it "just right." And I think you will, too.


Thank you  And I should confess I haven't been keeping up with the loss threads like I've been in the past for the same reason.


----------



## cgriffin

Fully understand, I have not been keeping up with the loss threads either - too hard after two close and recent losses.

How is Miss Hannah doing this later afternoon? I hope she is staying cool, tail wagging, happy smiles and eating for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Add me to that group too, and I apologize because that support was so valuable to me when we lost our Barkley. I think in my case it has more to do with looking at a young dog that I absolutely adore and not wanting to think about the inevitable. I know, it's not a good excuse.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> Fully understand, I have not been keeping up with the loss threads either - too hard after two close and recent losses.
> 
> How is Miss Hannah doing this later afternoon? I hope she is staying cool, tail wagging, happy smiles and eating for you.


It's SO hot and Hannah wanted to lay outside and survey the backyard. I brought out the umbrella, her bed and water bowl plus a chair for me. After about 10 minutes, I went back for the extension cord and fan which helped - a little.  After an hour, I convinced her it was time to go inside and cool down. I'm waiting for the sun to dip a bit lower before I go bring all the gear back inside. 

Today has been a good day so far - 3 hamburger buns, about 1/3 can of dog food, various treats and about 3/4 cup of duck meat - plus the turkey bacon seems to have been ok for her stomach so far. Also, she's still drinking well on her own, so that's good news too. 

I hope Ben and Dachsi have been finding ways to stay cool too!


----------



## hubbub

Dallas Gold said:


> Add me to that group too, and I apologize because that support was so valuable to me when we lost our Barkley. I think in my case it has more to do with looking at a young dog that I absolutely adore and not wanting to think about the inevitable. I know, it's not a good excuse.


I think, for me, seeing pups pass, and knowing Hannah's problems and age, it just became too hard, too much to bear - wondering how many things we could come back from and also considering the inevitable. I felt like my words weren't enough, but couldn't think of more to say. 

I'm SO lucky to still have Hannah with me and I know it. Plus I also know that our time is a precious thing. I also know that I'm fortunate to have stumbled on this forum (and all of you and yours) during a random internet search. 

Life takes us all places and we have to find our own way. We grieve differently and have to protect ourselves when we're feeling vulnerable, even if we don't know why we're feeling that way.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I am glad Miss Hannah got to spend some time outside and she has been eating for you, yay - happy dance 

Ben and Dachsi have actually been inside most of the day. They are out more early in the morning - since Mr. Ben will not sleep past 6 AM. 

We have been out on and off, mostly going for short walks, spending maybe 30 minutes at a time outside, then back to the AC inside. I have a kiddie pool for Ben, so he can cool off and he loves it. Yesterday, he even went into the big pool with me and he did really great. Dachsi on the other hand, will have not part of water fun.

Keeping my fingers crossed that Hannah keeps up her appetite. Hugs to the sweet girl. A hug for you too.


----------



## hotel4dogs

If she likes burger buns, try powdered mini donuts and pound cake!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haven't been online for a few days, so just catching up. I have been thinking about Hannah and am glad to see that she has been enjoying herself outside. Give her a little hug from me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see you both enjoyed your day!!:wave:


----------



## Thalie

Her umbrella, bed, and a fan... this sounds like a good time for Miss Hannah ! Especially coupled with a couple of buns and other goodies. Can she have green tripe with her allergies ? It is packed with nutrients and smelly enough that it might make her nose perk up. 

With you in thoughts if not always online.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I can just picture you and Hannah sitting outside together under the umbrella with the fan on.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of lovely Hannah. How's she doing? Hope that she's had a good day.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah and Hubbub :wave::wave:


----------



## swishywagga

Also thinking of you both!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Any new news??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

nothing to say, just hello.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and sweet Hannah, sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in...:wave:


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping by to say hi to you and Hannah


----------



## cgriffin

Hope Miss Hannah and you are doing well and are enjoying the early summer - stay cool


----------



## WeJustLoveGoldens

Greetings to you and Hannah. I read the first number of posts in this thread, but confess it will take me a while to go through 2100+ posts, if at all. Is this the longest thread on the site????  I think we will start at the end and work back. Whew. Hope everything is going well.

Ken and Betty for Holly


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Hannah and you in my thoughts and prayers, as always. I hope that she continues to eat and relish every day.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Please? An update? I'm assuming you're just busy with Miss H being a crazy girl??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Thinking of Sweet Hannah!


----------



## hubbub

Hello all - so sorry for the unintended absence. We're holding on here about the same. Unfortunately, she's not eating better since coming off the antibiotic, but otherwise she's well. 

I've been trying the "give her what she'll eat" route and giving her small bits of previously off limit foods. That was going ok (just a bit of gas and discomfort, kind of soft poop) until last night when her body said "NO!" and we were up and down with her terribly upset GI. As such, she's balking at all the "safe" foods I've tried this morning. 



Thalie said:


> Can she have green tripe with her allergies ? It is packed with nutrients and smelly enough that it might make her nose perk up.
> 
> With you in thoughts if not always online.


Technically, no, but I picked one up anyway; however, after last night I'm really reluctant to try it. 



WeJustLoveGoldens said:


> Greetings to you and Hannah. I read the first number of posts in this thread, but confess it will take me a while to go through 2100+ posts, if at all. Is this the longest thread on the site????  I think we will start at the end and work back. Whew. Hope everything is going well.
> 
> Ken and Betty for Holly


Hi Holly's people :wave: I hope Holly's doing well (I'll check her thread in a bit). When I opened the thread, I was just trying to keep things straight and get some advice - sadly it's working towards it's final chapters. I wouldn't read from the beginning...it's more of a collection of short stories at this point, so jump in where you are 



Cuddysmom said:


> Please? An update? I'm assuming you're just busy with Miss H being a crazy girl??


Crazy with work, house problems and I guess just crazy overall. Hannah's just taking it in stride though and I'm trying desperately to follow her lead.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry poor Hannah got an upset tummy. I guess given that she had pancreatitis before, it makes her tummy extremely sensitive. 

That surely leaves you in a pickle with trying to find something the Missy will eat. Darn if you do, darn if you don't. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed you find something that Miss Hannah likes and that agrees with her. 

As always hugs being send both your ways


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub, since you have the green tripe, perhaps just give her a spoonful here and there rather than a lot at one time?

Sincerely,
A Super Hannah Fan


----------



## Thalie

Aww, Hannah, I am sorry your tummy feels bad.

Lamb based baby food ? Would that fit with her allergies and be both bland enough for ther tummy and attractive enough for her nose ? (HEINZ BABY Food :: Baby Food - Lamb with Broth)


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Hannah has an upset stomach. Maybe she needs to steal some more hamburger buns!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know you are being bombarded with suggestions, but how about something light and sweet? Some butter cookies? A little pound cake?
Sending best wishes.


----------



## swishywagga

Poor Hannah, hoping her tummy settles and that she manages to eat a little better for you today. Hugs sent to you both x


----------



## Sweet Girl

My heart goes out to anyone whose sweet old Golden is having tummy issues and not wanting to eat. It becomes a constant thought: what can I try that she might eat? I would walk up and down the grocery store aisles trying to guess what might entice Tesia into eating. 

I've probably suggested liverwurst before. Tesia would lick it off my finger for a little while. She also ate the very soft canned food made for nursing mothers and puppies transitioning to food. It had a higher calorie and nutrient count in smaller amounts. 

I hope Hannah eats something good today.


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping in to say hi. I hope you can get Hannah to eat. I'm always thinking of you both


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that poor Hannah isn't very interested in her food at the moment  It's such a huge worry for you. I really hope that her tummy settles soon and things start to improve for you. Sammy sends Hannah a gentle golden hug.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Sorry Hannah is having Tummy problems!


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> I guess given that she had pancreatitis before, it makes her tummy extremely sensitive.


She has always had a sensitive stomach with foods. Now, non-food items, she eats them with no problems :doh:



dborgers said:


> Hubbub, since you have the green tripe, perhaps just give her a spoonful here and there rather than a lot at one time?
> 
> Sincerely,
> A Super Hannah Fan


Thank you super fan  I'll give that a try when she awakens from her beauty sleep 



Thalie said:


> Lamb based baby food ? Would that fit with her allergies and be both bland enough for ther tummy and attractive enough for her nose ? (HEINZ BABY Food :: Baby Food - Lamb with Broth)


This is on my shopping list! Only lamb in lamb broth. She's had lamb before, but it was just before she started a food trial and then we just stayed on the rx diet. 



SandyK said:


> Sorry Hannah has an upset stomach. Maybe she needs to steal some more hamburger buns!!


Thankfully this is the time of year when they are in good supply and on sale  I almost cried when she turned down a bun last night, but then realized it wasn't toasted to her liking. :uhoh:



hotel4dogs said:


> I know you are being bombarded with suggestions, but how about something light and sweet? Some butter cookies? A little pound cake?


Thanks! I picked up butter cookies and vanilla wafers (I remembered Tiny enjoyed them) at the store this morning. I didn't see a pound cake, but probably just overlooked it. 



swishywagga said:


> Poor Hannah, hoping her tummy settles and that she manages to eat a little better for you today. Hugs sent to you both x


Thank you  She's had some turkey bacon today and a hamburger bun, plus a few treats. 



Sweet Girl said:


> My heart goes out to anyone whose sweet old Golden is having tummy issues and not wanting to eat. It becomes a constant thought: what can I try that she might eat? I would walk up and down the grocery store aisles trying to guess what might entice Tesia into eating.
> 
> I've probably suggested liverwurst before. Tesia would lick it off my finger for a little while. She also ate the very soft canned food made for nursing mothers and puppies transitioning to food. It had a higher calorie and nutrient count in smaller amounts.


I'll add liverwurst to my list. I may have said it before, but I feel pangs of guilt while roaming around the grocery and pet stores as I feel like I should be home with her. 



HolDaisy said:


> Sorry to hear that poor Hannah isn't very interested in her food at the moment  It's such a huge worry for you. I really hope that her tummy settles soon and things start to improve for you. Sammy sends Hannah a gentle golden hug.


Thank you - she doesn't seem as uncomfortable today, so that's an improvement. 



Karen519 said:


> Sorry Hannah is having Tummy problems!


Thank you Karen. I'm so glad you had a good visit with your family - it's good to have you back here


----------



## dborgers

As always, keeping you and Hannah close in our thoughts and prayers on a daily basis. It's so hard when they aren't interested in eating. Don't beat yourself up over time spent shopping for things she might eat. You're looking out for her best interests. And I'll bet she takes comfy naps while you do 

Our fur kids go nuts for liverwurst/braunschweiger . Seems the smellier it is, the more they like things. Little Ollie, the toy poodle, is a picky picky eater. He never turns that down. Another nice thing about it is it can be spread on crackers or treats or whatever.

- Hannah Superfan


----------



## dborgers

PS - Is frozen yogurt verbotten? The bacteria help digestion as an added benefit


----------



## Thalie

Glad to see Hannah's discomfort is easing up and that she ate some. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah ate a little bit. I hope you both enjoyed your weekend!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of both of you, hoping Hannah will eat more each day, without distress.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



dborgers said:


> As always, keeping you and Hannah close in our thoughts and prayers on a daily basis. It's so hard when they aren't interested in eating. Don't beat yourself up over time spent shopping for things she might eat. You're looking out for her best interests. And I'll bet she takes comfy naps while you do
> 
> Our fur kids go nuts for liverwurst/braunschweiger . Seems the smellier it is, the more they like things. Little Ollie, the toy poodle, is a picky picky eater. He never turns that down. Another nice thing about it is it can be spread on crackers or treats or whatever.
> 
> - Hannah Superfan


Ditto what Danny said how hard it is when they won't eat! Mine would always break down and take a chicken strip, the ones you put on a salad. The liverwurst sounds like a great idea! Tell Hannah I said she has to eat!!


----------



## hubbub

Hannah had a good afternoon yesterday - she ate pretty well (all things considered) and visited with several people. With all the activity, she was pretty tired last night, I hate to let her get worn out, but I'm letting her set the activity level for the most part, so that's that. 



dborgers said:


> PS - Is frozen yogurt verbotten? The bacteria help digestion as an added benefit


My picky eater doesn't like any cold items (except an occasional piece of ice) and isn't wild about semi-solid items (yogurt, gravies, banana, applesauce, etc). I think she's pickier than me! 



Karen519 said:


> Ditto what Danny said how hard it is when they won't eat! Mine would always break down and take a chicken strip, the ones you put on a salad. The liverwurst sounds like a great idea! Tell Hannah I said she has to eat!!


We had some progress on Sunday with a few odd items. I'll pass your message on to Hannah - I hope she listens to you


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Miss Hannah had a good Sunday 

As always, keeping fingers and toes crossed for your sweet girl and hugs being send


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that she had a good day and managed to eat some food. Sammy can be awkward with his food sometimes and he's not as good an eater as Daisy was. I often find that a walk or play an hour or so before he eats gets him ready for it. Maybe the fact that Hannah had a busy day and visited people helped to get her appetite up  Keep it up Hannah, you're doing so well.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yea Hannah girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Hi Hannah, just checking in to see how you're doing. (I hope you still read her the posts!) I wish I could think of something Hannah would like to eat, but you know her best and it sounds like it's hit or miss. She really is quite the social butterfly isn't she. The main thing is that she is happy and you're doing the right thing by letting her set the pace. Does she like car rides or do you have a little wagon you can pull her around in. It's been pretty muggy here in Wisconsin so I hope you aren't having oppressive weather in the south. Maybe Hannah would like a kiddy pool to cool her feet in and splash around a little. Take care you two.


----------



## hubbub

Well - turkey bacon seems to be going over pretty well - although I only give her 3 at a time, but 75 calories is still 75 calories.  I picked up some turkey hot dogs to try as well. 

I was a bit worried as she hadn't pooped since Saturday and had tried several "new" items in the meantime. I kept waffling between elation that her GI was holding and fear that there was a problem. Tonight - success and a nearly normal poop! Hoorayyyyyyyy!!! 



KathyL said:


> Hi Hannah, just checking in to see how you're doing. (I hope you still read her the posts!) I wish I could think of something Hannah would like to eat, but you know her best and it sounds like it's hit or miss. She really is quite the social butterfly isn't she. The main thing is that she is happy and you're doing the right thing by letting her set the pace. Does she like car rides or do you have a little wagon you can pull her around in. It's been pretty muggy here in Wisconsin so I hope you aren't having oppressive weather in the south. Maybe Hannah would like a kiddy pool to cool her feet in and splash around a little. Take care you two.


Hannah says "Hiya" (in the form of a comfortable sigh)  Yes, I do continue to read to her and thank you for the kind words. I appreciate the suggestion for getting her out - she does enjoy riding in the car and taking in all the smells.  The humidity is pretty high here too so we usually take a car ride after dark, but things have been so hectic with working to get food in her that I haven't taken her in ages.  

After reading your post, I spent the last hour precooking, portioning and storing various items she's been eating which I hope will free up some time so she can get a car ride in. (Hannah couldn't decide if I was cooking for her - even though she wasn't really interested in it, but was trying to be peppy for me - or if I was punishing her by not staying in one room so she could lay down and sleep.) Ha!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nice! Who would have thought poop would be so exciting!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Contratulation on the poop!!! LOL Who but us crazy dog people get excited about it?  

Turkey hot dogs. Yummmmm. You're getting veeeeeeery hungry, Hannah


----------



## SandyK

Yeah for turkey bacon and yeah for a nearly normal poop!!! Hopefully she will like the turkey hot dogs.:crossfing


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read that she is getting food into her, and that she pooped! Horray!


----------



## Thalie

Gobble, gobble, gobble and good morning to you, Hannah. 

Happy to see you like your gobble and you had a good poop. Yes, poop is exciting; we love good poop stories.


----------



## cgriffin

Great news about Hannah eating and normal poop, yay


----------



## swishywagga

I think Hannah must have developed a taste for the Turkey Bacon after the incident with your neighbour!. Paws crossed that your sweet girl will enjoy her yummy selection of food today!. Hugs sent to you both x


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that she has been enjoying her turkey bacon and hope the hot dogs do the trick. Keep it up Hannah! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just saying hi, and thinking of you.


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Hannah and Hubbub. I hope the eating (and pooping) are still going well


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Hannah and Hannah's Mom, hope that today is going well!


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by to say hi, hoping that you and beautiful Hannah are having a good day!


----------



## KathyL

I hope things are going well and the turkey hot dogs were a hit.


----------



## Thalie

Hope you had a good day and some appetite for your turkey thingies and all the other good stuff your person is getting for you. Ear scritches and butt rub to you, sweet Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah

Now eat those turkey bacon hot dogs and make your Mommy very happy!
You are a very pretty and sweet girl!!
Tucker and Tonka say hi!


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you two Gals


----------



## hotel4dogs

also thinking of you and sending hungry thoughts!


----------



## hubbub

Well, so far so good (for the most part). : Eating ok, minimal GI problems. 

She's now sworn off hamburger buns (or any other bread), so we can add that to the list of evil foods, which so far only included potatoes.  Turkey hot dogs and bacon are still acceptable and I've found a few other items that she can eat in small batches without GI upset. 

We met with the Oncologist again today and I was excited to see that her weight loss was not as dramatic - only 1 pound in a 2 week period instead of 2-3 lbs during the same time frame. Overall, things are still on the same path, but they also pushed out our next recheck to 3-4 weeks instead of 2 (provided things remain stable). 

While there I met someone who's golden is currently in remission from lung cancer. She has had 2 sections of lung removed and effectively just has one lung now plus she had chemotherapy. She was actually there with both her dogs and spent a good bit of time on the floor loving on my girl. (So of course Hannah and I loved getting to know her and her pups ) Her pup in remission is 10 now and doing great! She works with a golden rescue group and was meant to foster this girl for a weekend 8 years ago, but it was love at first sight.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update. 
I am glad Miss Hannah is eating for you and no GI problems, yay 

I am glad you got to meet another golden family while waiting at the Oncologist's office  
It is so sad that so many of our furry kids get cancer 

Hugs to both of you, stay cool


----------



## KathyL

It's always good news to hear that Hannah is eating and especially good to hear that she is able to schedule out further -- that takes a little stress off the both of you. Let's hope that she continues to like her turkey bacon and hot dogs!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see the good report for Hannah!! Glad turkey bacon and hot dogs are still a hit for Hannah. I guess the thrill of stealing buns is over. I hope you both have a great weekend!!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that Hannah is eating, wishing you both a wonderful weekend together x


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read Hannah is doing well!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dear Hannah - you're the bomb, little girl! Keep it the heck up!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Hannah has been doing well *yay*. Wishing you both a lovely weekend together


----------



## cgriffin

I am wondering, does Hannah like dog biscuits? There are so many recipes to make some at home if she would eat them.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for all the weekend well wishes! Our neighbor is having a garage sale so there should be PLENTY of interesting people watching to be had  Hannah's already done plenty of inspecting (sniffing) ever inch of "stuff" that's been brought out to sell. 

We wish you all a wonderful weekend too!!



cgriffin said:


> I am glad you got to meet another golden family while waiting at the Oncologist's office  It is so sad that so many of our furry kids get cancer


It is. I've been told the top three breeds they see in Oncology are 3) Boxers, 2) Labradors and 1) Goldens. I'd never heard of or spoken to anyone who had treated lung cancer in a dog, so it was interesting (which is really not the best word) to hear their experience. The owner was so lovely though and her dogs were dolls. 



SandyK said:


> Glad turkey bacon and hot dogs are still a hit for Hannah. I guess the thrill of stealing buns is over.


Bun stealing is over  Our student was feeding her some of his turkey sandwich the other day and she was eating with gusto (!), so I stopped and got her one on the way home. She ate about 1/3 and then looked at me like, "Uh, this has BREAD with it...are YOU crazy? I was just being polite to that guy." 



Cuddysmom said:


> Dear Hannah - you're the bomb, little girl! Keep it the heck up!!!!


From Hannah - Awww, thanks  I'm doing my best 



cgriffin said:


> I am wondering, does Hannah like dog biscuits? There are so many recipes to make some at home if she would eat them.


That's a good idea and I may look for some easier recipes. One of the weird things right now is that she can eat up to 4 Milk Bone brand biscuits without causing GI upset. At 40 calories each, that's a cool 160 calories.  My neighbor gave her one and she went bonkers looking for the crumbs. Previously they've caused distress, but I've figured out where her maximum is so she gets them.


----------



## KathyL

I can just see Hannah checking out the rummage sale! A couple of years ago my block had a rummage sale and a lady with a golden was shopping. The golden just walked up and down my neighbor's driveway and finally settled on a stuffed animal he "picked up". I laughed and said "It's looks like he found a bargain" and she said "He does every time". A bargain indeed since he got it for free! 

When you mentioned the lady with the golden with lung cancer, Harley had lung cancer. He had a mass on each lung but both were on the peripheral which for location is a good place to be. A fine needle aspirate confirmed cancer but the pathologist wasn't able to narrow down what kind. If the tumors are primary (not metastasis) prognosis is very good. Harley's tumors were found by accident so to speak and you would have never known he had the two masses. 

Sometimes I feel I know more about dogs' health problems than peoples.

Have fun people watching.


----------



## goldy1

*So glad Hannah is eating !*

Happy to hear good news about Hannah.

Here is a recipe I plan to try for Chance. Maybe Hannah would like it too !
Click on the video link below. The first part is pretty funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7qpBWVzXBs&feature=youtu.be

I plan to include flax seed also.


----------



## hubbub

Early morning barking means the shoppers have arrived! Great for Hannah's entertainment, but not so good for my attempt to sleep in a little bit. :uhoh:

Over the last week, Hannah has started a new "thing" by getting up at 1:30 am and drinking nearly all her water and the cat's water. Then, she comes to find me (I've already heard her drinking and am awake) to see if I'll take her outside. We go out, she usually potties (I'd rather her let me know than the alternative) and when we come in she waits in the kitchen for a meal. Not a snack, a treat, etc - a meal. Mind you, Hannah's meals take about an hour all total, so as much as I want her to eat, this wee hours of the morning feeding is not ideal. I was so tired last night I just gave her a few things and went back to bed. I felt so bad about it. 

I think the extra salt in the bacon and hotdogs making her thirsty, then she gets up and after drinking so much is thinking to herself, "Hey, I should probably get a meal to go with this fine water....I'll go get Mom 'cause she always gives me a treat if I go outside to do my business."



KathyL said:


> I can just see Hannah checking out the rummage sale! A couple of years ago my block had a rummage sale and a lady with a golden was shopping. The golden just walked up and down my neighbor's driveway and finally settled on a stuffed animal he "picked up". I laughed and said "It's looks like he found a bargain" and she said "He does every time". A bargain indeed since he got it for free!
> 
> When you mentioned the lady with the golden with lung cancer, Harley had lung cancer. He had a mass on each lung but both were on the peripheral which for location is a good place to be. A fine needle aspirate confirmed cancer but the pathologist wasn't able to narrow down what kind. If the tumors are primary (not metastasis) prognosis is very good. Harley's tumors were found by accident so to speak and you would have never known he had the two masses.
> 
> Sometimes I feel I know more about dogs' health problems than peoples.
> 
> Have fun people watching.


I can only imagine what she's thinking as she sniffs all this "stuff" that's suddenly out side for the sniffing. Thankfully she's never taken anything. 

You aren't alone - I know I know more about dog health problems than people ones. A friend who's husband was diagnosed with the same sort of cancer Hannah had initially was asking me what the Doctors said to us and was trying to equate dog years to people years to see if it was similar to their own Onco report. 

I forgot that Harley had lung cancer. I can't remember how this pup's was discovered, but they removed part of one lung and then about 18 months later learned that it had spread to the other lung and removed part of that lung too. 



goldy1 said:


> Happy to hear good news about Hannah.
> 
> Here is a recipe I plan to try for Chance. Maybe Hannah would like it too !
> Click on the video link below. The first part is pretty funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7qpBWVzXBs&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I plan to include flax seed also.


LOL! The one thing Hannah has continued to have an appetite for is cat poop! :yuck: I jokingly asked the Drs if they knew the calorie count.  It seems like an easy recipe - I'll have to see if I have everything on hand to try it. 

BTW, I love your new avatar  Proud dogs with big sticks they've found always make me grin.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I had to smile about Hannah wanting her food in the middle of the night. Her and Ben could shake paws on that. 

When Ben wants out in the middle of the night, he will also run to his food container, then go outside and come in and wait for a treat. Lately he has been sleeping through the night, though. But by 5:30 - 6 AM, he will just not keep quiet in his crate, he wants FOOD. 
This morning he would not leave me alone at 5:30 and I got up and fed him. He is a spoiled brat - I know he will get better over time, so I am not worried, LOL. 

I hope Miss Hannah and you are having a nice weekend and that Miss Hannah will eat for you - and I don't mean cat poop 

I have a book with dog biscuit recipes if you need more, Anne also posted a good recipe on facebook. 

Have a good weekend, with lots of sunshine, visitors that make Hannah happy and lots of eating, cuddles and loving


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Early morning barking means the shoppers have arrived! Great for Hannah's entertainment, but not so good for my attempt to sleep in a little bit. :uhoh:
> 
> Over the last week, Hannah has started a new "thing" by getting up at 1:30 am and drinking nearly all her water and the cat's water. Then, she comes to find me (I've already heard her drinking and am awake) to see if I'll take her outside. We go out, she usually potties (I'd rather her let me know than the alternative) and when we come in she waits in the kitchen for a meal. Not a snack, a treat, etc - a meal. Mind you, Hannah's meals take about an hour all total, so as much as I want her to eat, this wee hours of the morning feeding is not ideal. I was so tired last night I just gave her a few things and went back to bed. I felt so bad about it.
> 
> I think the extra salt in the bacon and hotdogs making her thirsty, then she gets up and after drinking so much is thinking to herself, "Hey, I should probably get a meal to go with this fine water....I'll go get Mom 'cause she always gives me a treat if I go outside to do my business."
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what she's thinking as she sniffs all this "stuff" that's suddenly out side for the sniffing. Thankfully she's never taken anything.
> 
> You aren't alone - I know I know more about dog health problems than people ones. A friend who's husband was diagnosed with the same sort of cancer Hannah had initially was asking me what the Doctors said to us and was trying to equate dog years to people years to see if it was similar to their own Onco report.
> 
> I forgot that Harley had lung cancer. I can't remember how this pup's was discovered, but they removed part of one lung and then about 18 months later learned that it had spread to the other lung and removed part of that lung too.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! The one thing Hannah has continued to have an appetite for is cat poop! :yuck: I jokingly asked the Drs if they knew the calorie count.  It seems like an easy recipe - I'll have to see if I have everything on hand to try it.
> 
> BTW, I love your new avatar  Proud dogs with big sticks they've found always make me grin.


Your post about Hannah made me smile. She knows she has a Momma that will cater to her every whim!! Hannah also has a discerning appetite!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw that's sweet how Hannah wants a meal in the middle of the night  Not very practical for you, but I'm sure you're just pleased she's fancying something  

Sammy is also a bit of a night owl, some nights he gets up (me thinking he needs to go potty urgently), and then he just wants a little stroll around outside and sits on the decking. I didn't think goldens loved being outside quite so much lol!

I hope that Hannah's appetite continues to improve and that you have a nice weekend together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

An entire meal? At 1:30?! Oh my. That's one heck if a midnight snack! But very good update! Keep 'em coming!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

I can identify with Hannah. A lot of middle-aged women have a bathroom break at night and then as long as you're up, what the heck open the fridge or cupboards and see what's around. Sounds perfectly normal to me!


----------



## dborgers

Ha ha!! Hannah, you are a hoot, young lady 

Keep eating. Why? Because you are VEEEEEEEEERY hungry


----------



## SandyK

Happy to see you and Hannah had a good weekend. I did have to laugh at the 1:30am meal. Sounds like she is just wrapping you around her paws a little more!!


----------



## cgriffin

I hope you two had a good weekend and Miss Hannah is eating for her mom


----------



## hotel4dogs

Someone the other day was talking about eating frog legs, and for some reason Hannah immediately flashed into my mind! Bet she's not allergic to them  .


----------



## hubbub

Well, unfortunately for my neighbors - there was little to no traffic at their sale. Usually, a 100+ cars would be normal - so it was weird. The lack of traffic and since it was pretty hot, Hannah and I didn't stay out too long. 

Overall though, we had a good weekend. Storms rolled through Saturday and Sunday night (and they just started again), a great excuse to keep putting off yard work :

She's steadily eaten a bit more each day (never the same thing twice though!) and today crested over 1000 calories. Also, last night I got her out and gave her a quick snack around midnight, so that was it until this morning. 

Quick post tonight - the winds are so strong, I need to go check the local weather reports.



KathyL said:


> I can identify with Hannah. A lot of middle-aged women have a bathroom break at night and then as long as you're up, what the heck open the fridge or cupboards and see what's around. Sounds perfectly normal to me!


This made me laugh. A friend of mine got up in the middle of the night several years ago when the snack urge struck. So, she made her way into the kitchen and noticed her cabinets looked a bit worn, so she started repainting them - in the middle of the night. :doh: I will never have that kind of energy :no:



hotel4dogs said:


> Someone the other day was talking about eating frog legs, and for some reason Hannah immediately flashed into my mind! Bet she's not allergic to them  .


Goodness, bite your tongue! :

I'm not sure I can even fathom....I just, wow. Uh, ugh, um...I mean, I'll do whatever I've got to do for her


----------



## dborgers

hubbub said:


> I'm not sure I can even fathom....I just, wow. Uh, ugh, um...I mean, I'll do whatever I've got to do for her


No problem. They've already 'croaked'


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update, I hope your weather did not get too bad.

Yay for Miss Hannah eating so much for you - keeping fingers and toes crossed that she continues on this eating trend


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Hannah, well done for eating, keep it up beautiful girl. Hugs sent from your Auntie Swishy xxx


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that she's been eating, keep it up lovely Hannah 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> No problem. They've already 'croaked'


LOL! :bowl:



cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the update, I hope your weather did not get too bad.
> 
> Yay for Miss Hannah eating so much for you - keeping fingers and toes crossed that she continues on this eating trend


It was SO windy - the station near us had winds gusting at 70+ mph. With so many storms back to back, I'm losing green pine cones now. 



swishywagga said:


> Sweet Hannah, well done for eating, keep it up beautiful girl. Hugs sent from your Auntie Swishy xxx


Many thanks - hugs back to you  



HolDaisy said:


> Glad to hear that she's been eating, keep it up lovely Hannah


A good eating effort today as well - she's a fighter for sure!


----------



## Dallas Gold

So happy she is eating better! We had some storms roll through here early this week that are probably headed your way and we have more coming tomorrow! Rare for here and welcome, but probably not so much where you are.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah

So glad to hear you ate yesterday-you are a GOOD and PRETTY GIRL!!

Keep it up now!


----------



## Cuddysmom

So glad miss thing is feeling better. How does she do in the heat?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Happy to see the latest good reports on Miss Hannah's eating even though it is at inconvenient times. Keep it up, sweetie, it makes your person and lots of other people happy.

PS - Frog legs is good stuff; you just have to forget what they were attached to, lol.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad you made it through the storms with the only loss being green pine cones.

Yay for Miss Hannah eating for you 

Keep it up, sweet girl


----------



## hotel4dogs

hello Hannah!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hi, sweet Hannah!!


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping in to say hi


----------



## SandyK

Just wanted to say hi and I hope you both have a great weekend!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Another good couple of days food wise. Bacon and hamburger buns are quickly wearing thin, but animal crackers are good, as are tortillas. Venison was given a hearty thumbs DOWN and I got an "Are YOU kidding me???!!??" look. 



Dallas Gold said:


> So happy she is eating better! We had some storms roll through here early this week that are probably headed your way and we have more coming tomorrow! Rare for here and welcome, but probably not so much where you are.


You're right, thunderstorms are a very typical summer pattern for us. What's been different this year is they've been coming through during the night instead of the afternoons. However, my yard looks pretty lush from all the rain. 



Karen519 said:


> Hannah
> 
> So glad to hear you ate yesterday-you are a GOOD and PRETTY GIRL!!
> 
> Keep it up now!


Thank you! And yes ma'am, I'm trying to eat better each day 



Cuddysmom said:


> So glad miss thing is feeling better. How does she do in the heat?


Goodness, she HATES hot weather. As she's gotten older, it's harder for her to breathe and takes her longer to cool down. So, we either hang out with the fan or take brief trips outside, then back in again 



Thalie said:


> Happy to see the latest good reports on Miss Hannah's eating even though it is at inconvenient times. Keep it up, sweetie, it makes your person and lots of other people happy.
> 
> PS - Frog legs is good stuff; you just have to forget what they were attached to, lol.


I'm really not sure I can be sold on frog legs - hopefully it won't come to that. 



cgriffin said:


> I am glad you made it through the storms with the only loss being green pine cones.
> 
> Yay for Miss Hannah eating for you
> 
> Keep it up, sweet girl


The problem with the green pine cones is that they are hidden in the lush grass and a bit painful to step on. However, all things considered - yep, I'm glad that's our only loss. 



hotel4dogs said:


> hello Hannah!





*Laura* said:


> Stopping in to say hi





SandyK said:


> Just wanted to say hi and I hope you both have a great weekend!!!


Wooof!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Always thinking of sweet Hannah


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah :wave:

Keep on munching those tasty snacks. I'll bet you're hungry right now, aren't you?


----------



## dborgers

More yummy food. You're getting VEEEEEEEEERY hungry


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you and Hannah a wonderful weekend together xxx


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Hannah's had a good couple of days food-wise. I think if you show her Danny's photos above then she's bound to be feeling hungry ^^  Sammy is also obsessed with pine cones! His speciality is to bring them inside and chew them into about a million pieces on the carpet that has just been hoovered. I now say to him 'Sammy, if you're going to make a mess you'll have to go outside with your pine cones'...and off he trots LOL. He just likes to walk around with them in his mouth most of the time. Have a great weekend with your beautiful girlie!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Hannah is doing well, am thinking of you two.


----------



## *Laura*

Hi you two . I hope Hannah is continuing to eat. Thinking of you both


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you two gals and hoping all is well and Miss Hannah is enjoying herself and eating for her mommy


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  Hannah's doing pretty well still overall. She'll eat quite well one day and then not as well the next. It's still an adventure in finding what she's interested in and keeping her stomach upset to a minimum.

She's had a few episodes of vomiting, but not for any reason that I can pinpoint. 

I've just about decided that since her stomach is likely smaller now, that when she has something that she really likes, she'll start eating with gusto. What seems like a smallish meal to me fills her up very quickly and then she begins to feel queasy because she is too full. Suddenly the "delicious" food is off limits for making her feel nauseated. 

Otherwise, she's happy, sniffing, visiting and barking. The good days continue and all days are precious.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sweet Hannah  Thank you for the update. I am so glad that the sweet Miss is feeling good and enjoying herself


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that Hannah is doing well. Hoping her wonderful menu keeps her nose twitching. Please give her a cuddle from me x


----------



## Thalie

Hooray for good days. Love and scritches to Miss Hannah.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay for good days!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad Hannah is enjoying herself and keeping you busy with her menu!! I hope the little bit of vomiting is from her tummy being too full. Hugs and belly rubs for Miss Hannah!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Thanks everyone  Hannah's doing pretty well still overall. She'll eat quite well one day and then not as well the next. It's still an adventure in finding what she's interested in and keeping her stomach upset to a minimum.
> 
> She's had a few episodes of vomiting, but not for any reason that I can pinpoint.
> 
> I've just about decided that since her stomach is likely smaller now, that when she has something that she really likes, she'll start eating with gusto. What seems like a smallish meal to me fills her up very quickly and then she begins to feel queasy because she is too full. Suddenly the "delicious" food is off limits for making her feel nauseated.
> 
> Otherwise, she's happy, sniffing, visiting and barking. The good days continue and all days are precious.


Stopping in to say hi to our beautiful Hannah and her beautiful Mom!! So glad you are are happy, sniffing, visiting and barking, Hannah!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Hannah!


----------



## dborgers

> Otherwise, she's happy, sniffing, visiting and barking. The good days continue and all days are precious.


That's what we wanna hear!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so happy that Hannah is doing so well. All days are so precious...a wonderful gift


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in and wanted to say hi to you and Hannah!!:wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hannah and Hubbub :wavey::wavey:

I trust you two ladies are having a good time


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

PLEASE tell Miss Hannah that she's a very beautiful girl and give her a big hug and kiss for me!


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by to say hi, hoping you are both having fun together!


----------



## cgriffin

Same here, checking in to see if you posted. I hope you gals have a great day


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hi Hannah! Hugs to you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Hannah! Belly rubs to you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Hannah


----------



## KathyL

Just checking on Hannah and hoping all is well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

also stopping by to say hi to hannah, and to you!


----------



## hubbub

Hello all! Greetings, scritches, hugs, rubs and kisses have been passed on to my girl :smooch:

Hannah's still doing pretty good. The heat is really getting to her this year, more than ever before. The other morning it was already oppressive at 7 am, but she was bound and determined to walk up our street. Really, short of picking her up and carrying her home, there wasn't anything I could do. By the time we got back home, she couldn't stand upright or walk straight for more than a few steps. Fortunately, I was able to get her cooled down in good time, but I don't remember that happening ever. 

Food wise, it's a guessing game. I'd list her current favorites, but I swear as soon as I tell people what she's eating, she'll quit eating it! There's got to be some sort of universal law that explains this phenomenon.  I would also swear that her appetite is "off" when it's hotter. 



SandyK said:


> I hope the little bit of vomiting is from her tummy being too full.


We've moved from problems at one end to problems with the other. : I'm hoping it's due to the variety of foods she's consuming.


----------



## dborgers

Good report overall. Thanks!! 

Have you seen one of these? Might help keep her cooler when the temps are off the charts

Amazon.com : COOL DOG COLLAR WITH REMOVABLE ICE PACK - SIZE LARGE (FITS NECK 21" TO 26") : Pet Collars : Pet Supplies


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry poor Hannah is suffering under the heat. I guess walks are out for the little lady. 
I remember when Toby and then Thunder would start cutting the walks shorter and I was wondering what I would do if they lay down and I had to get them back to the house some day. Of course, after the fact, I know now, that it had to do with their cancer and that they were most likely bleeding internally at those times. Sigh....

I am glad that Miss Hannah is eating for you, even if you have to constantly think of new foods to give her. So sorry, she is having GI problems, poor baby can't get a break.

I hope you are having a good day today and Miss Hannah decides she really likes what mommy is feeding her today. Have you tried baby food? You never know.

Hugs and belly rubs to the sweet girl, keeping you gals in my thoughts


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that Hannah is struggling in the heat. It must be tough trying to keep her cool. Glad to hear that she's been eating different things, you're so right...the second you say what they're eating they refuse it, so keep it a secret for now and hope she continues to enjoy 
We don't get it half as hot over here as you do, but as soon as we get a heatwave Sammy goes so fussy with his food and doesnt fancy eating much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy Hannah is doing okay? What is the temperature there? Tell Hannah she is welcome up in Maine where she can cool off in the ocean!


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> Have you seen one of these? Might help keep her cooler when the temps are off the charts
> 
> Amazon.com : COOL DOG COLLAR WITH REMOVABLE ICE PACK - SIZE LARGE (FITS NECK 21" TO 26") : Pet Collars : Pet Supplies


Hmmm, that is interesting. Thanks! I'll look to see if they have something similar at the store this weekend.



cgriffin said:


> Aw, I am sorry poor Hannah is suffering under the heat. I guess walks are out for the little lady.
> I remember when Toby and then Thunder would start cutting the walks shorter and I was wondering what I would do if they lay down and I had to get them back to the house some day. Of course, after the fact, I know now, that it had to do with their cancer and that they were most likely bleeding internally at those times. Sigh....
> 
> I am glad that Miss Hannah is eating for you, even if you have to constantly think of new foods to give her. So sorry, she is having GI problems, poor baby can't get a break.
> 
> I hope you are having a good day today and Miss Hannah decides she really likes what mommy is feeding her today. Have you tried baby food? You never know.
> 
> Hugs and belly rubs to the sweet girl, keeping you gals in my thoughts


I had asked the vets about possible bleeds and they gave me a few things to look for, but noted that the heat had been pretty rough - which I think meant for me to try not to worry so much. 

Hannah's not had any baby foods yet, but I'm going to pick some up this weekend. Today she wasn't into eating at all, but I've had a rough few days personally so I hope she's just in tune to me and that my upcoming workfree weekend will help. 



HolDaisy said:


> Sorry to hear that Hannah is struggling in the heat. It must be tough trying to keep her cool. Glad to hear that she's been eating different things, you're so right...the second you say what they're eating they refuse it, so keep it a secret for now and hope she continues to enjoy
> 
> We don't get it half as hot over here as you do, but as soon as we get a heatwave Sammy goes so fussy with his food and doesnt fancy eating much.


The secret is safe...for now.  It may not get as hot over there, but I've got air conditioning which makes it bearable. One of my first trips across the pond was just after the 1990 heat wave and it was all the talk at the time. 



Lucky Penny said:


> So happy Hannah is doing okay. What is the temperature there? Tell Hannah she is welcome up in Maine where she can cool off in the ocean!


Our temperatures last week we were in the low 90s and next week we are due to be in the mid-90s. Once you factor in the humidity, the thermostat simply reads "Oppressive" on most counts. I try to remind myself that it's summertime and pretty soon people will be complaining about the cold air moving in - when I say "cold" I know that's relative! :

I would LOVE for Hannah to have a chance to see the ocean - thinking of it makes me smile. 

BTW, I thought of you as one of Hannah's doctors has relayed all sorts of recipes with specialty meats and said he knew I'd enjoy any leftovers. I finally broke down and told him I'm a veg. He laughed and suggested that I might need Hannah's anti-nausea drug when fixing her foods.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad to read your good report, thinking of you and your sweet Hannah very often.


----------



## dborgers

> Originally Posted by *dborgers*
> _Have you seen one of these? Might help keep her cooler when the temps are off the charts
> 
> Amazon.com : COOL DOG COLLAR WITH REMOVABLE ICE PACK - SIZE LARGE (FITS NECK 21" TO 26") : Pet Collars : Pet Supplies_
> Hmmm, that is interesting. Thanks! I'll look to see if they have something similar at the store this weekend.


If they don't have it at the store, it's only $14.59 and free shipping at Amazon


----------



## dborgers

Another option would be to just get a couple gel filled ice packs and loop them through her collar. The ice packs in that collar don't look very large. It might be easy to find some sizes that would work that you could keep in place around her neck with her collar or tied in place. I use one around my wrist when I'm power walking in hot temps. Keeps my blood a lot cooler, and thus me


----------



## Cuddysmom

Come on, Hannah!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Glad to hear sweet Hannah is eating, sorry to hear she is having a tough time with the heat. Hoping you both have a wonderful weekend together. Hugs and rubs sent from me and Barnaby x


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a nice weekend with Hannah


----------



## hubbub

I took Hannah for a car ride this morning and she was so excited to inch her muzzle out the window (small pleasure for her, please no judging). I kept having to pull over to let cars pass since I was trying to stay under 25 mph (in a 45 mph zone ). 

It's been another day of poor eating so far. I got my hopes up when she ate a bit of dehydrated organ meat, but she vomited about 20 minutes later. 

Hannah and I wish you all "Happy weekends!" 



dborgers said:


> If they don't have it at the store, it's only $14.59 and free shipping at Amazon


Ha! Funny you say that, because when I initially clicked the link, for a split second I thought the seller was DBORGERS (it's DBROTH).


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am glad Hannah enjoyed the car ride.

Keeping my fingers crossed that she will eat and keep it down for you. 
I also wish you ladies a good weekend


----------



## dborgers

That Hannah eats and keeps it down


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> I took Hannah for a car ride this morning and she was so excited to inch her muzzle out the window (small pleasure for her, please no judging). I kept having to pull over to let cars pass since I was trying to stay under 25 mph (in a 45 mph zone ).
> 
> It's been another day of poor eating so far. I got my hopes up when she ate a bit of dehydrated organ meat, but she vomited about 20 minutes later.
> 
> Hannah and I wish you all "Happy weekends!"
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Funny you say that, because when I initially clicked the link, for a split second I thought the seller was DBORGERS (it's DBROTH).


Hoping that Hannah can keep her food down. Praying you two enjoy the weekend!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm glad that Hannah continues to keep you on your toes, though it sounds like you don't need more stress right now. I hope things settle down for you personally, as well as for Hannah.

When it's hot, all I want to eat is cold food. Do you suppose something cold might tempt Hannah?

Holding you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers, as always.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Hannah enjoyed her car ride, fingers crossed she manages to keep her food down.


----------



## cgriffin

Does Hannah like eggs? I cannot remember if you ever posted whether you give her eggs or not. It would be a good protein source for her, whether raw, cooked or fried.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you two and hoping for good days for both of you. I'm glad she enjoyed her car ride.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Kisses and hugs to pretty Hannah Girl!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## KathyL

Hi, just stopping by to say hi to you and Hannah. I had to smile when you said you were going 25 in a 45 mph area. I picture Hannah sitting looking out the window like the Queen Mum. I've had my A/C on already this year when it was 80 so I would not be surprised if the heat is adding to Hannah's decreased appetite. Can she have fruit? Harley used to love watermelon especially and it would help keep Hannah hydrated. 

I hope the heat lets up for you and you're not near the coast since it sounds like there is bad weather headed that way.

Have a happy, safe 4th of July!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Hannah. LOL about the car ride!!!


----------



## hubbub

We had a break in the blistering temps for about an hour this afternoon - a brief, but welcome relief. 

Also, this morning Hannah saw the oncologist. Overall things are relatively the same. The big change is that she's lost about 2 lbs over the last month and now officially weighs under 50 lbs - most likely the loss is due to further muscle depletion. Despite it all, her will to live, visit, chase (at least attempt to) and smile are still there. We all have different opinions as to why she's not more interested in food, but in the end, it's really a mystery. 

The real truth is that her spirit is strong and that each and every moment with her is to be relished and honored. At least, that's what I try to focus on. 

Thank you for continuing to be with us. 



GoldensGirl said:


> When it's hot, all I want to eat is cold food. Do you suppose something cold might tempt Hannah?


I'm sort of known as the polite, but very picky eater amongst friends and coworkers, but I swear Hannah has me beat - hands down! With everything so far, I've realized that she doesn't like cold things - except popsicles and ice (yes, two things with zero - negligible calories :doh. I don't know if it's the texture or the coldness that she dislikes...maybe it's a combination of everything. In the meantime, I'm polishing off all sorts of frozen treats at which Hannah's turned her nose up :uhoh:



cgriffin said:


> Does Hannah like eggs? I cannot remember if you ever posted whether you give her eggs or not. It would be a good protein source for her, whether raw, cooked or fried.


She actually had some eggs just a little while ago  Erm, I should say an egg as after eating one she looked at me like I was crazy to offer her another. Eh, we'll see what the next meal brings. I had been putting them off because of her issues with chicken, but tried it today since I'll be at home with her tonight (and not running out to the store after she ate) in case of GI upset. 



KathyL said:


> Hi, just stopping by to say hi to you and Hannah. I had to smile when you said you were going 25 in a 45 mph area. I picture Hannah sitting looking out the window like the Queen Mum. I've had my A/C on already this year when it was 80 so I would not be surprised if the heat is adding to Hannah's decreased appetite. Can she have fruit? Harley used to love watermelon especially and it would help keep Hannah hydrated.
> 
> I hope the heat lets up for you and you're not near the coast since it sounds like there is bad weather headed that way.
> 
> Have a happy, safe 4th of July!


Hannah LOVES riding in the car. On longer rides she'll lay down, but can actually watch the treeline and knows when we're about a 1/2 mile away from home. Then she'll pop up so she can show off to all the others that she's been out for a ride. 

Thankfully we far inland. We usually get the rain/wind bands and spin off tornadoes from the bigger storms. That being said, at this time of year, pop up thunderstorms are to be expected regularly - it seems they arrive generally when I've forgotten my umbrella and have just exited the building at work! 

I haven't tried watermelon, or any melons, yet. I'll have to add that to the shopping list for the weekend.  Enjoy the 4th too!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. Seems like a pretty good report to me 

Hugs to sweet Miss Hannah and wishing you both a happy Independence Day


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> We had a break in the blistering temps for about an hour this afternoon - a brief, but welcome relief.
> 
> Also, this morning Hannah saw the oncologist. Overall things are relatively the same. The big change is that she's lost about 2 lbs over the last month and now officially weighs under 50 lbs - most likely the loss is due to further muscle depletion. Despite it all, her will to live, visit, chase (at least attempt to) and smile are still there. We all have different opinions as to why she's not more interested in food, but in the end, it's really a mystery.
> 
> The real truth is that her spirit is strong and that each and every moment with her is to be relished and honored. At least, that's what I try to focus on.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to be with us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sort of known as the polite, but very picky eater amongst friends and coworkers, but I swear Hannah has me beat - hands down! With everything so far, I've realized that she doesn't like cold things - except popsicles and ice (yes, two things with zero - negligible calories :doh. I don't know if it's the texture or the coldness that she dislikes...maybe it's a combination of everything. In the meantime, I'm polishing off all sorts of frozen treats at which Hannah's turned her nose up :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> She actually had some eggs just a little while ago  Erm, I should say an egg as after eating one she looked at me like I was crazy to offer her another. Eh, we'll see what the next meal brings. I had been putting them off because of her issues with chicken, but tried it today since I'll be at home with her tonight (and not running out to the store after she ate) in case of GI upset.
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah LOVES riding in the car. On longer rides she'll lay down, but can actually watch the treeline and knows when we're about a 1/2 mile away from home. Then she'll pop up so she can show off to all the others that she's been out for a ride.
> 
> Thankfully we far inland. We usually get the rain/wind bands and spin off tornadoes from the bigger storms. That being said, at this time of year, pop up thunderstorms are to be expected regularly - it seems they arrive generally when I've forgotten my umbrella and have just exited the building at work!
> 
> I haven't tried watermelon, or any melons, yet. I'll have to add that to the shopping list for the weekend.  Enjoy the 4th too!


Wishing you and sweet HANNAH a very happy 4th!


----------



## dborgers

It's supposed to be in the low 80's here in Nashville the next few days. Hope you get the cooler temps too ... and have a great holiday weekend


----------



## *Laura*

Hugs to you both. Happy 4th


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Fourth to you and our beloved Hannah! 

This thread is now in the GRF's Top 10, a tribute to Hannah's spirit and your devoted care for her.


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you and beautiful Hannah a very happy 4th of July, have a wonderful weekend x


----------



## cgriffin

I hope you Ladies had a good Independence Day


----------



## SandyK

Stopping by to say hi and I hope you both had a good weekend!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi to you and sweet Hannah, hope she's doing okay. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for the weekend wishes everyone :wavey:

Also, a BIG thank you (Hurricane) Arthur! Walking outside on Friday morning, both Hannah and I found that the cooler temperatures improved our moods and filled us both with high expectations for the day. 

Hannah was full of herself and decided to walk to the top of our street, by the time we got home, she was exhausted, but all smiles. She slept peacefully for almost 3 hours afterwards! I was relieved that I didn't have to carry her home. 

Our neighbors had plenty of fireworks, but thankfully, Hannah didn't hear them (actually she slept through them). It made me sad, but there was also some relief that she didn't have to be terrified for hours on end. 

It was a poor weekend for her eating. I made trips to a few stores and picked up a number of random items for her to try. Some were more well received that others and a few are still in the freezer/fridge waiting to be cooked. On the other hand, I consumed plenty of leftovers and junk to offset her lack of calories : Today was a bit better - for Hannah.



dborgers said:


> It's supposed to be in the low 80's here in Nashville the next few days. Hope you get the cooler temps too ... and have a great holiday weekend


Clearly, I haven't been watching/checking the weather enough as I had NO clue this was coming!  Seriously, July 4th and the temperatures were in the 80s!?! 



GoldensGirl said:


> Happy Fourth to you and our beloved Hannah!
> 
> This thread is now in the GRF's Top 10, a tribute to Hannah's spirit and your devoted care for her.


Thank you. Hannah's spirit is stronger than anything I've ever encountered. I don't know that I can adequately explain it, but hope that it comes through. Despite it all, she chooses to LIVE. It's an privilege to honor her spirit in whatever way I can.


----------



## dborgers

> Thank you. Hannah's spirit is stronger than anything I've ever encountered. I don't know that I can adequately explain it, but hope that it comes through.


It does 


> Despite it all, she chooses to LIVE.


And thanks to you, she has everything she needs 

We all love Hannah. Carpe Diem


----------



## SandyK

Great update!! I love that she chooses to live!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Thank you for the weekend wishes everyone :wavey:
> 
> Also, a BIG thank you (Hurricane) Arthur! Walking outside on Friday morning, both Hannah and I found that the cooler temperatures improved our moods and filled us both with high expectations for the day.
> 
> Hannah was full of herself and decided to walk to the top of our street, by the time we got home, she was exhausted, but all smiles. She slept peacefully for almost 3 hours afterwards! I was relieved that I didn't have to carry her home.
> 
> Our neighbors had plenty of fireworks, but thankfully, Hannah didn't hear them (actually she slept through them). It made me sad, but there was also some relief that she didn't have to be terrified for hours on end.
> 
> It was a poor weekend for her eating. I made trips to a few stores and picked up a number of random items for her to try. Some were more well received that others and a few are still in the freezer/fridge waiting to be cooked. On the other hand, I consumed plenty of leftovers and junk to offset her lack of calories : Today was a bit better - for Hannah.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, I haven't been watching/checking the weather enough as I had NO clue this was coming!  Seriously, July 4th and the temperatures were in the 80s!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Hannah's spirit is stronger than anything I've ever encountered. I don't know that I can adequately explain it, but hope that it comes through. Despite it all, she chooses to LIVE. It's an privilege to honor her spirit in whatever way I can.


I think a large part of Hannah's love of life has to do with her loving parent!!
So glad her spirit is so strong!!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear Hannah continues to do well, please pass on an extra special cuddle to her from me x


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, thank you for the update  I am so glad to read that Hannah's spirit is so strong and she is doing so well 
I hope you have more cool weather for a few days - for us the heat and humidity is back on.

Hugs to sweet Hannah


----------



## KathyL

hubbub said:


> . . .It's an privilege to honor her spirit in whatever way I can.


 I love what you just said and it's a privilege for all of us to know Hannah.

Sometimes I feel dogs are more inspiring to me than many people I know.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Big hugs and wet Brinkley kisses to Hannah...


----------



## hubbub

A rare moment where I can sneak in a quick GRF read at work. Hehehe! 



dborgers said:


> It does  And thanks to you, she has everything she needs
> 
> We all love Hannah. Carpe Diem


Thank you.  



SandyK said:


> Great update!! I love that she chooses to live!!


Hannah's stubborn streak was apparent even as a puppy - everything is on her terms....even if it meant following my terms until she figured out a way to get HER way!



Karen519 said:


> I think a large part of Hannah's love of life has to do with her loving parent!!
> So glad her spirit is so strong!!


Thank you Karen. Someone one told me that Hannah lives and breathes for me which may be true, but I'm living and breathing for her while trying to learn from her example and whatever lessons she needs to share with me. 



swishywagga said:


> So pleased to hear Hannah continues to do well, please pass on an extra special cuddle to her from me x


Cuddles and snuggles will be distributed - no question about it!  



cgriffin said:


> Aw, thank you for the update  I am so glad to read that Hannah's spirit is so strong and she is doing so well
> I hope you have more cool weather for a few days - for us the heat and humidity is back on.
> 
> Hugs to sweet Hannah


Ugh, no such luck. Both the heat and humidity have returned. I'm so thankful that we had such a beautiful weekend though - truly a rare event for July in the South. 

Hugs to be given!



KathyL said:


> I love what you just said and it's a privilege for all of us to know Hannah.
> 
> Sometimes I feel dogs are more inspiring to me than many people I know.


Thank you  I feel the same way quite often. I often ask myself if I'm overlooking some bigger message/lesson, what I know is that my life is forever changed because of her. 



fozziesmom said:


> Big hugs and wet Brinkley kisses to Hannah...


Lots of hugs for my girl in just a little while...as far as the wet kisses from Brinkley, I may just tell her about them. :


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so glad to hear things are going along okay. Do you have time to sneak us a photo? Maybe with an umbrella in it? I miss my Toby....


----------



## hubbub

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so glad to hear things are going along okay. Do you have time to sneak us a photo? Maybe with an umbrella in it? I miss my Toby....


The bugs have driven us from the backyard and we've been seeking shelter on the driveway for the most part. But the heat overall has meant quick visits with people outside and us hurrying back in. 

But, this is from earlier in the year and a bit earlier in the thread. I tell people all the time about Toby's indoor umbrella time - it totally got me over the idea that opening an umbrella indoors is bad luck. 



(for those who didn't have the pleasure of getting to know HRH Toby - please see him lounging here - - - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...oh-toby-doesnt-look-good-141.html#post1591187)    

I had nearly forgotten about the princess and fairy outfits and Tiny humping Toby's head. LOL! Brings tears to my eyes.... <hugs>


----------



## hubbub

A brief post - please keep us in your thoughts. 

From the time I went to work to just coming home, Hannah has become very lethargic. She's willing to drink water, but she's basically eaten very little over the last week. Knowing this, I know her body is not getting the energy she needs to keep up with it's daily tasks. 

She's very unsteady on her feet and unwilling to do much, although I was able to get her out to the bathroom a little while ago. I gave her an Adequan injection in the hopes it might help - though she doesn't appear to be in pain. 

She was very alert this morning and at lunch, her gums look good, her temperature is normal, etc. She is bright eyed and tail thumping when I talk to her and then she dozes off. She is very tired. She has fought hard her entire life.


----------



## OutWest

Big hugs to Hannah and to you.


----------



## dborgers

Of course we'll keep you in our thoughts  So worrying when they won't eat.


----------



## swishywagga

Praying sweet Hannah feels a bit better. Comforting hugs sent across to you both x


----------



## cgriffin

Big hugs and kisses to sweet Hannah and keeping her in my thoughts and hoping for the best. Your little girl is a fighter, but I understand your reference to her having fought for so long and getting tired. I am hoping for the best for your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> A brief post - please keep us in your thoughts.
> 
> From the time I went to work to just coming home, Hannah has become very lethargic. She's willing to drink water, but she's basically eaten very little over the last week. Knowing this, I know her body is not getting the energy she needs to keep up with it's daily tasks.
> 
> She's very unsteady on her feet and unwilling to do much, although I was able to get her out to the bathroom a little while ago. I gave her an Adequan injection in the hopes it might help - though she doesn't appear to be in pain.
> 
> She was very alert this morning and at lunch, her gums look good, her temperature is normal, etc. She is bright eyed and tail thumping when I talk to her and then she dozes off. She is very tired. She has fought hard her entire life.


Praying for sweet Hannah and you. Tell her she is a sweet and pretty girl!!


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light a candle for you and sweet Hannah and holding you both in our thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Hannah....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending prayers for you and your sweet girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Candles lit for both of you


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone. 

She slept soundly through the night. I had hoped to move her to a different room, but she had finally gotten comfortable and I didn't want to move her. I spent the night sitting with her while petting her and checking her respiration, pulse rate, gum color, etc. I was able to occasionally doze with my head on her bed though. 

She's a bit more stable and much more alert this morning, but still won't eat. She even took time to pick a "baby" from another room before heading out to the bathroom - then wanted to walk up the street again. 

Last night, I thought we'd be heading to the vet's by the morning - - today, for now, it's not time. Precious gifted time, free of pain. I am thankful.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Prayers for you and your girl. Will keep you both in our thoughts.


----------



## KathyL

Prayers, positive thoughts and will be lighting a candle for you and Hannah. Stay strong.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sweet girl. Sending more good thoughts for sweet Hannah and hope that she will eat something for you.


----------



## dborgers

The past three years have proven that Hannah is a fighter. Here's hoping she'll get hungry.

We're with you in spirit. Always.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending prayers and positive vibes for beautiful Hannah. So sorry to hear that she's going through a rough patch  it's so heartbreaking when they won't eat. Keep fighting Hannah and try to stay strong for her. You're such a brilliant golden Mom and you are Hannah's world, she loves you so much! We're all hoping she starts to pick up soon.


----------



## PrincessDi

Lighting another candle for strength for both of you and prayers for the gift of more time.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah is in our prayers!!


----------



## hubbub

She's had a piece of cheese, two bites of a scrambled egg, a few crackers and a two sausage balls. 

I'm about to make a slurry of AD to see if I can get it into her. I was asked to give her no more than 1/4 can per day due to the pancreatitis; however, at the last appt, the oncologist said that the pancreatitis probably wasn't an issue anymore. There was no testing, so I tend to disagree, but whatever. Since I didn't think of the AD until just now, I'm going to see just see how much slurry I can make with 1/4 a can (and what Hannah is willing to have syringed), then I'll phone in the morning. 

Hannah also took several nice rolls in the yard, enjoyed sitting outside a bit and barked at a cat. I should be able to get a picture added in a bit. She's very smiley right now...when she's awake. 

Thank you for being with us.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wishing I had some fantastic advice, new ideas, or anything to offer. But I've been where you are now, and there's nothing I can say except you're wonderful, and we are here for you.


----------



## dborgers

She's still _living_ in the moment and wagging her tail. As you've written, you're savoring them too. Carpe Diem (and Hannah, seize all the treats mama gives you )


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that she's has a couple of bites to eat. We used to try and make it a game with Daisy to try and get her interested, so maybe try that if she's up to it...just something like hiding treats in your hand and getting her to guess which one it's in or something. I'm glad to hear that she's smiley at the moment though  Keep fighting Hannah!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding Hannah and you gently in my heart and in my prayers. We all know that you give Hannah everything you can.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you both this morning, sending gentle comforting hugs across the pond x


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> She's had a piece of cheese, two bites of a scrambled egg, a few crackers and a two sausage balls.
> 
> I'm about to make a slurry of AD to see if I can get it into her. I was asked to give her no more than 1/4 can per day due to the pancreatitis; however, at the last appt, the oncologist said that the pancreatitis probably wasn't an issue anymore. There was no testing, so I tend to disagree, but whatever. Since I didn't think of the AD until just now, I'm going to see just see how much slurry I can make with 1/4 a can (and what Hannah is willing to have syringed), then I'll phone in the morning.
> 
> Hannah also took several nice rolls in the yard, enjoyed sitting outside a bit and barked at a cat. I should be able to get a picture added in a bit. She's very smiley right now...when she's awake.
> 
> Thank you for being with us.


So glad to hear that Hannah has eaten a little. Tell her we all love her.
I used to entice Smooch with some Chicken pieces that you cut up for a salad.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sweet little girl is still a fighter, it makes me smile 

Hugs and smooches to the little Missy  I hope she ate the slurry


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that today is a good day for your little princess

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Well, Hannah's slurry wasn't a hit. She didn't want it and I don't want to force it and have her aspirate. No food so far today, just fluids. She's sleeping peacefully though. 

I'm going to work in a little while - so hard to leave her. 

I'm sort of without words today. I appreciate the support.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just wanted to stop in and say that you two beautiful ladies are in my thought and prayers. I don't post so much anymore, it makes my eyes water...hugs, my friend.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Cyber hugs coming your direction from Texas. I hope she is feeling up to eating when you get home.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Until I had a dog that just flat out wouldn't eat, I truly didn't get it. I used to think that surely there was something the person could give them when others would post that their ailing senior wouldn't touch food.
Then I walked that road. When they don't want to eat, there is nothing, just nothing, you can do or give them that will convince them to eat. You can only wait it out and hope they will eat a little bit. You offer them a bunch of different things, hoping one will tickle their fancy. 
I know that's where you are now, and my heart goes out to you. Sending hugs and praying for strength and peace for you.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry the slurry was not a hit. I hope she ate something for you in the meantime.

Hugs to both of you and hope you are going to have an uneventful weekend. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Sorry the slurry was not a hit with Miss Hannah.
Hannah, please eat for your Mommy!! We worry so!


----------



## dborgers

Super positive vibes being sent your way. Please give Hannah a scritch and yourself a hug from us.

Danny and Jane


----------



## hubbub

Hannah ate a bit tonight and I cheered on every nibble. 

One of Hannah's Doctors suggested supplementing with Pedialyte or Gatorade to keep her potassium levels up. So now Hannah has a lovely lemon lime tinge to her breath.  



GoldenMum said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say that you two beautiful ladies are in my thought and prayers. I don't post so much anymore, it makes my eyes water...hugs, my friend.


I understand exactly what you mean. Thank you 



hotel4dogs said:


> Until I had a dog that just flat out wouldn't eat, I truly didn't get it. I used to think that surely there was something the person could give them when others would post that their ailing senior wouldn't touch food.
> Then I walked that road. When they don't want to eat, there is nothing, just nothing, you can do or give them that will convince them to eat. You can only wait it out and hope they will eat a little bit. You offer them a bunch of different things, hoping one will tickle their fancy.
> I know that's where you are now, and my heart goes out to you. Sending hugs and praying for strength and peace for you.


I can't tell you how many times over the last year I told someone about Tiny's eating adventures. Little did I know it was a virtual test experience for me. 

I've probably said it before, but I've never cooked so much, had so many uneaten items in the fridge or thrown out so much food. Months ago, we shifted to meals laying down, then eating off a plate, then only by hand. Those meals took about an hour each. With the extra cooking/offerings, we're well beyond that now. 

Sometimes I have to hold the food by her back molars to trigger her to start chewing. About 1/2 the time she spits the food out anyway, the other 1/2 of the time she'll chew it up.


----------



## *Laura*

Hannah sweetie eat for your Mom. I'm thinking about you two. Sending hugs


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that she ate a little bit, keep it up Hannah!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah and Hubbub*

Hannah:

Please eat for your Mom!
It would make her smile!
You are a beautiful, little, girl!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Hannah you got us all worried, please eat for your mommy and for us. 
BTW, I like lemon lime Gatorade as well.

Hugs to the sweetie


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Hannah I hope you manage to eat a little something today, I bet you smell beautiful with your Gatorade!


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Hannah

Praying you eat today!
Your Mommy is worried!!


----------



## hubbub

Things are about the same here. Her eating is still very minimal and she's sleeping a fair amount, but when she's awake, she's ready to go for walks, sit outside (with the fan), fully of smiles and tail wags, and, as always, she's ready to keep her neighborhood watch shift.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and Hannah today...


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that there's lots of smiles at wags over at your house, it sounds like she's feeling good in herself, that's the main thing 
Try and a eat a little something today for your Mom Hannah.


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Hannah keep your tail wagging and your pretty face smiling. Hoping you manage a little something to eat today. Hugs and kisses sent to you from me and Barnaby x


----------



## dborgers

Polar vortex coming for Hannah this week. Temps will be in the low 80's starting Tuesday, and continue for several days.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I can just imagine Hannah sitting outside, fan blowing, keeping watch and tail wagging 

Now, she just needs to eat for her mommy, keeping my fingers crossed!!

Hugs to the sweet Missy


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's a fantastic sign that she still wants to be active. Trust me. Poor little girl. I hope and pray she starts to feel better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm on here very seldom now, but wanted to come and send hugs to you and Hannah. What a special lovely girl she is a wonderful great Mom you are.


----------



## hubbub

coppers-mom said:


> I'm on here very seldom now, but wanted to come and send hugs to you and Hannah. What a special lovely girl she is a wonderful great Mom you are.


Thank you so much Copper's Mom. I miss seeing you and think of you often


----------



## hubbub

Please send all your good thoughts and strength our way....

More later.


----------



## swishywagga

Prayers going out for you and your beautiful girl x


----------



## cgriffin

Done, you gals are always in my thoughts !


----------



## GoldenMum

I am not here as much these days, but check in often on Hannah's thread. Please know you two gals are always in my thoughts and heart. May things get better for your sweet girl....


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Please send all your good thoughts and strength our way....
> 
> More later.


This doesn't sound good. Know that we are here for you and for Hannah.

Hoping that all is well....


----------



## PrincessDi

Am on our way to light another candle. Sending love, and thoughts and prayers for you both and more precious time.


----------



## KathyL

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive thoughts, prayers and hugs your way...


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of Hannah and Hubbub.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending love, hugs and good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's time is very near - tomorrow at the latest. I am working to make arrangements and have hopes her favorite Doctor will be in tomorrow to help see her off. 

She's had a number of visitors today. Lots of tail wags, smiles....and tears. 

Despite my grief, I know this is truly a victory lap for her.


----------



## hubbub

GoldenMum said:


> I am not here as much these days, but check in often on Hannah's thread. Please know you two gals are always in my thoughts and heart. May things get better for your sweet girl....


Thank you - I know this is especially fresh for you. She's not in pain and I take great comfort in that. She's very weak and tired.


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry. Lost for words right now .... Tears here too ...


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Hannah's time is very near - tomorrow at the latest. I am working to make arrangements and have hopes her favorite Doctor will be in tomorrow to help see her off.
> 
> She's had a number of visitors today. Lots of tail wags, smiles....and tears.
> 
> Despite my grief, I know this is truly a victory lap for her.


It is strange to "thank" this post, but I know that you are giving Hannah yet another gift of love. This is the hardest passage of all...the most difficult test of love... and nobody could love Hannah more than you do.

Peace be with you, as you know you continue to do your best for her.


----------



## PrincessDi

Tears here too! I know how difficult this is. Please know that you truly set the bar for providing Hannah with the best of care and love! Sending thoughts and prayers for strength for you both at this most difficult time.


----------



## cgriffin

I know, I was wondering if I should 'thank' your recent posts, but I thought, you are giving us an update, despite your pain and taking time away from sweet Hannah, so I will thank you for it.

Oh, sweet Hannah! I have been reliving all my losses these passed days with the decline of Hannah. I have been a blubbering mess, trying to hide it from others. 

You and sweet Hannah are in my thoughts. Little Missy has been such a fighter, I understand that she is tired. She gave it her best, so did her mom. I am sure Hannah appreciates everything you have done for her.

Please hug and kiss the sweet girl from me!


----------



## Doug

May the angels light your way and grant you peace and comfort.
It is hard to let them go but at the same time it is heart breaking to see them look so tired. 
Our prayers and best wishes are with you both at this very difficult time.
Your love for Hannah shines so brightly. Thank you for sharing her with us


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Doug said:


> May the angels light your way and grant you peace and comfort.
> It is hard to let them go but at the same time it is heart breaking to see them look so tired.
> Our prayers and best wishes are with you both at this very difficult time.
> Your love for Hannah shines so brightly. Thank you for sharing her with us



Beautifully said......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I also thanked - as a way of saying my heart knows what your heart is feeling, and I'm so sorry. 

I will be thinking of you and Hannah tomorrow. She's put up such a courageous fight - such a little Energizer Bunny. 

Sweet Hannah, we love you so much.


----------



## KathyL

Hubbub, I am so sorry. I was hoping today was just a bump in the road. Sending good thoughts and hugs for you two from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no  I am so sorry and so sad to read this latest update  Your last few recent posts have reminded me so much of Daisy, with the not wanting to eat and starting to look tired...somehow they still manage to stay smiley with tails wagging.

She has been such a little fighter, one of the bravest girls that I have known and she must be exhausted. You are also a fantastic golden Mom and there's no way that she would have got this far without you by her side. No-one knows her better than you and if you can see that she doesn't have anymore fight in her then you know. Please give her a kiss and a cuddle from me and Sammy and tell her what a beautiful, brave and precious girl she is. Sending hugs to you too, you must be heartbroken. We're all here for you. I'm going to light a candle now.


----------



## Thalie

I am so sorry. You walk a wonderful path with Hannah, a path of joy and love. I will be thinking of you both as you are taking the last turn. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## love never dies

Here... thinking of you both.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Much love to you both as this journey sadly guides you into pain and grief. Know love, feel love, be love.


----------



## SandyK

I have been away and this is the first thread I came to check on. Not the news I was hoping to see. As you read through these with Hannah, I hope you can feel the loving thoughts being sent your way as you both say goodbye to each other. I am so sad for both of you as this time has come. However, it is the last loving gift you will share together. Hugs to both of you!!!


----------



## dborgers

I've been thinking about you two all night and am sure I'll be doing the same today.

Hannah and your amazing love and care for her over the years I've been here have left a deep imprint.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have also been thinking about you both, sending lots of hugs today.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What sad news to learn your beautiful journey with Hannah in this plane of life is coming to a close. I will be thinking of you today, sending you comforting thoughts and prayers for strength as Hannah earns her angel wings today. What a beautiful and rich life you have given her and she to you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## hotel4dogs

So many tears for your heartbreak. Wish there was something I could say or do, I know how hard it is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending lots of love, hugs and peace, mixed with tears. It is sweet Hannah and you that makes this forum so special. 
Hannah's leaving will add one more scar to my heart but it is not about you or me it is all about them, them to be loved and cherished even if it means we have to say "So long for now my dear friend".
Hugs and love.
You are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub I'm so sad that this day has arrived. I'll be thinking about you both all day. My tears are falling and many tears are falling all over the world today for you and your special girl. Hugs to you both


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Hannah's time is very near - tomorrow at the latest. I am working to make arrangements and have hopes her favorite Doctor will be in tomorrow to help see her off.
> 
> She's had a number of visitors today. Lots of tail wags, smiles....and tears.
> 
> Despite my grief, I know this is truly a victory lap for her.


I am so glad Hannah is not in pain. You are letting her go, because you love her so. My thoughts and prayers will be with you two! Tell Hannah she is SO LOVED by us all and to look for Smooch and Snobear!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Been gone on vacation the last two weeks so I have been out of the loop. Just catching up now. My heart has dropped to my stomach. I am so heartbroken to read that Hannah's time is here. What a special friend she is to so many people. My thoughts go out to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Still thinking of you and Hannah this a.m. Hugs to you..


----------



## PrincessDi

I thought about you both all night. We are adding prayers for you both to the prayers of so many around the globe.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have been thinking about you both all day. It's so sad that your time together is coming to an end  I know that the moment Hannah makes her way to the bridge that she will have so many of our golden angels waiting to greet her. It hurts so bad and so many of us have been there, sending you lots of hugs today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

Holding you and Hannah close to my heart.


----------



## GoldenMum

hubbub said:


> Thank you - I know this is especially fresh for you. She's not in pain and I take great comfort in that. She's very weak and tired.



May she go as peacefully with your love wrapped around her, she sounds very much like Clyde on his last day. I can barely see the keys to type this, Hannah has been so strong for so long for you, and because of the care you've given her. It is one of the most difficult and selfless gifts that you give her today. Please give her a kiss on her nose from me, my thoughts and heart are with you both.


----------



## Mayve

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub and Hannah-you are both in my prayers!


----------



## HolDaisy

*Sending hugs*


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you sending comforting hugs across x


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thinking of you XXOO


----------



## dborgers

I'll show my Alabama Cousin Hannah the endless treat buffet and beautiful warm lake where we love to swim. - Andy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

And the endless supply of bananas and soft-serve vanilla ice cream....

From Fozzie and Gallagher


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart aches for you and our Hannah. Keeping vigil does not get easier with practice, does it? And we know it is so much a gift of love.

Know that we are here when you need us.


----------



## HolDaisy

I will also be waiting for you Hannah. I've been here for a couple of years now and know all the best places to go where we can play, run and eat all the lovely foods that we used to love whenever we want - Love from Daisy x


----------



## KathyL

Hubbub, I hope you're doing OK. My four boys will watch for Hannah and take care of her and remember your forum friends are here to take care of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

My heart absolutely sank. Now it's doing cartwheels. What is the update? I want to give you a hug so freaking bad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I've been thinking about you two all day. Just sending a big hug to you. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub you've been in my thoughts all day


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*

My Smooch and Snobear will take care of Hannah.
Thinking of you.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you doesn't seem adequate, but I don't know what else to say.

Hannah died late Tuesday afternoon. 

So many beautiful moments.


----------



## hubbub

cgriffin said:


> Oh, sweet Hannah! I have been reliving all my losses these passed days with the decline of Hannah. I have been a blubbering mess, trying to hide it from others.


I know this has been so hard on you too. Ben's silly antics, and others too, all stories of living, enjoying and honoring, have brought lots of smiles and giggles when I've needed them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry! I'm glad that it was peaceful..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so, so sorry  I'm glad that it was peaceful. Sending you lots of hugs, the loss of a golden best friend is devastating. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Hannah. Sending you gentle comforting hugs x


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending you comforting hugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Hannah. I don't know what else to say, I know how you must be feeling right now - so many of us do.
I am sure Toby and Thunder will take good care of her as will all my other passed on babies and the babies of all forum friends.
Big Hug sent your way !!


----------



## hubbub

I went out the side door to take some trash out, the polar vortex has dropped the temperatures and humidity. I know Hannah would have loved today - it's bright, sunny and cool - her favorite combination. 

Nearly every morning, the first thing I did was open the front door so Hannah could look outside (nevermind the fact that she could see out the large window by the door). Even when she was sick, she wanted the door open - period. 

I went to open it this morning out of habit and I couldn't do it. I've gone to the door several times over the last few hours and I just can't bring myself to open it. 

Hannah's ashes won't be ready until one day next week, so I'm going to wait until then to open the door.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so very sorry to hear of her passing. I'm glad it was peaceful. Hugs to you from me and wet sloppy kisses from Gunner and Honey.


----------



## cgriffin

Miss Hannah is sitting in cool breezes and watching over her mom - watch and listen for signs - they will come. 
I wish there was something I could do for you. Big virtual hug!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

hubbub said:


> I went out the side door to take some trash out, the polar vortex has dropped the temperatures and humidity. I know Hannah would have loved today - it's bright, sunny and cool - her favorite combination.
> 
> Nearly every morning, the first thing I did was open the front door so Hannah could look outside (nevermind the fact that she could see out the large window by the door). Even when she was sick, she wanted the door open - period.
> 
> I went to open it this morning out of habit and I couldn't do it. I've gone to the door several times over the last few hours and I just can't bring myself to open it.
> 
> Hannah's ashes won't be ready until one day next week, so I'm going to wait until then to open the door.


I know how you are feeling. Our Fozzie loved to lay by the front screen door, and after he died, I seriously considered putting the storm back in because it just didn't feel right.

Hugs..


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry for the loss of Hannah. Words just seem so inadequate with such tragic loss. Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful golden girl with us. You have both taught us valuable lessons in love, dedication and perseverance. I hope in time, all of the love and memories that you shared will bring comfort to your broken heart.


----------



## JeanieBeth

How you and Hannah touched our hearts! Your loss is great, your memories are infinite. We're lighting a candle in honor of Hannah. No doubt she was at the Rainbow Bridge the moment she passed. The celebration our kids are having today! No more pain, all their favorite food and treats, endless lakes and streams and their souls are overflowing with love, until we see them again. For them it will be in the blink of an eye. Your heart is hurting, tears are falling and I know the emptiness. We are here for you. Please share stories when you can, favorite pictures perhaps in time. We'll miss you Hannah! Run free sweet Angel. 
? Jeanie, Brie and Dancer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

You have my heartfelt condolence. Internet hugs to you...


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry Hubbub. I haven't stopped thinking about you. Sending hugs


----------



## dborgers

Thanks to you we saw Hannah's incredible spirit. It's a sad time for strangers like me who share your grief at her return to Heaven. 

Your love and care for her has been nothing short of heroic. A big hug from Nashville.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Hannah.
May you find comfort in all the beautiful memories you shared and
believe as I do that one day we will be reunited with all our fur babies.
Comforting hugs sent your way.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This thread was started almost THREE YEARS ago! What loving care and devotion you gave her, for such a long time.
I share your heartache. I wish I could help. We all loved Hannah. I always felt a piece of Toby lived on in Hannah.


----------



## GoldenMum

Run free sweet Hannah, and big Hugs to your Mom!


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone  

Please know that the "more" you're searching to do, you have already done - you read, thanked, sent virtual hugs and your pups sloppy kisses and cuddles, commented, messaged, lit candles and supported us. Over the years, I'd experienced the opposite of that at times and it was hurtful. 

It was three years and a few months ago that I joined this forum. Discovered during late night searches when she was first diagnosed with cancer, for weeks, "join goldenretrieverforum" was on my to-do list - seriously - I put it on a to-do list. 

Yep, this thread is nearly three years old  Three years and a few months ago, I was devastated after her first cancer diagnosis, then a second torn ACL, then a second type of cancer....plus a whole bunch of other issues - but despite it all, she LIVED life, she fought, she raged against every obstacle and for life, for her, for me. For whatever reason, we were allowed this time together...

During the last few years, I've grown to love so many pups and shared in laughter and tears. Like Hotel4Dogs did for HRH Toby's passing, I had hoped to let you guys know when Hannah would pass, but I just couldn't. 

I hope to be able to go through pictures in the time ahead, right now, I can't. I can't post in the Rainbow Bridge section just yet, so for now I'm going full steam right ahead in her grab bag thread.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

I know Hannah is with my Smooch and Snobear and I've added her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4760978


----------



## hotel4dogs

a dear dear former GRF member posted this on facebook, she, too lost a dog just recently. I tried to copy and paste it but couldn't, so here's the link. 
Why Dogs Never Actually Die. This Guy Nails It.


----------



## hubbub

Karen519 said:


> I know Hannah is with my Smooch and Snobear and I've added her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4760978


Thank you Karen. I know Hannah's having fun with everyone.



hotel4dogs said:


> a dear dear former GRF member posted this on facebook, she, too lost a dog just recently. I tried to copy and paste it but couldn't, so here's the link.
> Why Dogs Never Actually Die. This Guy Nails It.


Oh my, this is....I love it. I'm sobbing.


----------



## dborgers

I doubt anyone in this world has been a better or more dedicated advocate for their friend than you've been, Hubbub. Hannah's cancer, her allergies, her surgeries, the trips home from the vet school in blinding storms, etc etc etc etc. What an amazing life you've given her, all thanks to your dedication and love.

It has been an honor to follow Hannah's life. Thanks to you, she _lived_ every day. She became someone I care about very very much, as she has for so many of us here. 

Hannah will never ever be forgotten. And neither will your amazing dedication to her.


----------



## coppers-mom

I loved and cheered for hannah and you for a long time. You gave her the best life, best care and most love. I'm sorry for your heartbreak. Hannah and you both were and are very special.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Thank you doesn't seem adequate, but I don't know what else to say.
> 
> Hannah died late Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> So many beautiful moments.


Hannah is soaring with many other Golden angels, celebrating freedom from pain and new powers that come with love set free.

Holding you and your girl in my heart and in my prayers...as always.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that you let us be part of Hannah's journey, thank you! We all loved her and still do!
Steam away in Hannah's thread, we are with you every step of the way.

Big hug from me and slobbery kisses from Dachsi and Ben 

And as it said in this article posted by Barb: 'Excuse me, I have to go and cry now.'......


----------



## Sweet Girl

hubbub said:


> Hannah's ashes won't be ready until one day next week, so I'm going to wait until then to open the door.


 I think that sounds perfect.

Your journey with Hannah began long before my sad journey with Tesia, and ours lasted a much shorter time, but I always felt like Hannah and Tesia were kindred spirits. They were in my heart anyway. I think they would have loved each other. I hope they find each other. It would make me happy to know Tee is with Hannah.

How are you doing? I know these first few days are so hard. Take care of yourself - be good to yourself.


----------



## OutWest

hubbub said:


> Thank you doesn't seem adequate, but I don't know what else to say.
> 
> Hannah died late Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> So many beautiful moments.


I'm so sorry. I hope you can take comfort in the knowledge that you gave her a wonderful life full of fun and love.


----------



## SandyK

I have been thinking of you and Hannah. I am so sorry. She will live in your heart forever!!! I know how much it hurts right now. You two were a great pair and I loved reading all your stories. Thank you so much for sharing her life with us!! I will miss her too!! RIP sweet Hannah. Now...excuse me I have to go cry now!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending you hugs. Hannah is loved by so many people. She will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you today and hope that you're doing okay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you Hubbub. Hugs


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you also x


----------



## Thalie

Sleep softly, sweet sweet Hanna. Sending hugs and comfort.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

I know your pain. 

Hannah, Smooch and Snobear, and all of our beloved animals at the Bridge will be waiting for us!


----------



## KathyL

Thinking of you and hoping you're doing OK.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending you hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, sending hugs.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you today. That story about the sleeping dogs got me too. I wish there was something I could do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just checking in. Just want you to know so many people are with you in our hearts.


----------



## dborgers

Hubbub,

This has been my very favorite song since I first heard it as a child. It's given me inspiration and uplifted me several times in my life when it seemed the sun might never shine again.

The version I picked is sung by one of the most inspirational figures and stories of hope in recent times.

All of us walk with you ... just as you walked beside Hannah, and with amazing selflessness provided everything humanly possible to enable her to live with boundless joy in her heart


----------



## SandyK

Tonight at dinner, after getting a hotdog bun, I got a little said. My husband asked what was wrong and I told him I was thinking of a friend who just lost their golden who had fun stealing hamburger buns!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending you morning hugs from Charlie and me.
I know so well feeling of deep loss and emptiness dancing in the house but I know too sweet Hannah's spirit is still there watching over you.


----------



## cgriffin

Just wanted to tell you that you are in my thoughts, I am also thinking about sweet Hannah.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Sending you big hugs!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are you today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thinking of you, knowing that today must be especially hard. I hope you feel the love from everyone who has followed this thread and cherished the stories about Hannah. 

Peace be with you.


----------



## hubbub

I keep staring at the cursor and it just blinks back. 

I have no idea what Hannah's final weight was, but she had eaten so little since the beginning of the month, I can only imagine. Through last weekend though, she'd kept a bright spark in her eyes, considered chasing squirrels and kept a watch on everything. 

On Monday, Hannah somehow became twisted in some of the area rugs that I'd put down for her to prevent slipping. The result was much as it was the previous week, she was unable to stand/walk/turn over without help and was very weak, but I knew, unlike then, she likely didn't have the reserve strength to be able to recover again, so I made my phone calls.

That night we had several visitors which she relished. She was bright eyed and tail wagging as they came in the door. She tried to get up too.  I spent Monday night with her and she slept peacefully with a few trips outside to sniff the night air, mark *her* yard for all to know, and just to stare into the darkness. 

Tuesday morning we took slowly, she actually ate a little bit and I was so pleased to know that she enjoyed a small meal. Eventually, it was time to go, so I lifted her into the car. We stopped for her to go to the bathroom and stretch her legs. I was thrilled to see that for the most part she walked without support. She sniffed and marked all over. When we returned to the car, she made the effort to jump in and, with my help, her jump was a success. 

When we arrived, I lifted her from the car and after a few moments, she was ready to walk in. She went in without help, sniffing and tail wagging as she made her way down the hallway. It was a joy to see, but I knew she'd do it - - as we all know it's all about her terms. 

Hannah's favorite Doctor tended to us and gave us his afternoon. We took our time, talked, laughed, cried, had visitors and then it was time. 

Her death was very, very peaceful. I felt her last breath and final heartbeat.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for sharing, I KNOW how hard this must have been. 
Somehow it helps to put it down in writing, doesn't it? It helped me with Toby. 

I was not able to start a thread in the Rainbow bridge forum either and kept it up in Toby's thread and still do when I feel the need. 

I am so glad that Hannah spent her last day on her terms - it makes me smile even though I want to cry. She will always be in my heart as well.

Many hugs being sent your way!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It sounds like it was very peaceful. Thank you for sharing Hannah's journey with us...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Whew ..... (dabs eyes)

As you've so eloquently shared, Hannah lived her life on Earth and returned to Heaven on _her_ terms, thanks to your amazing love and care. 

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hubbub, what a great blessing that your Hannah left on her own terms, peacefully and surrounded by love. I am so sorry for your loss; it's an impossible sorrow when your beloved friend gets their angel wings. RIP, Hannah, if you want treats at the Bridge, go find my Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It sounds like it was very peaceful and came at the right time. She was so lucky to have you so devoted to her until that last breath. I know the emptiness you are feeling right now, and I am so sorry. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hubbub your post about Hannah's final journey made me cry, thank you for sharing that memory with us, I know how tough it must have been for you to even type those words out 

I'm glad that Hannah's final day was on her terms and it sounds like she was a brave little star right until the very end. You must be such a proud golden Mom of how your girl fought bravely for so long. She will never be forgotten about on this forum, she was special to all of us too. I hope that you're doing okay, those early days really are so tough.


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for sharing Hannah's final day. Absolutely beautiful that it was on her terms. You are such a great mom and she knew it!! Missing her right along with you!!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hubbub your post about Hannah's final journey made me cry, thank you for sharing that memory with us, I know how tough it must have been for you to even type those words out
> 
> I'm glad that Hannah's final day was on her terms and it sounds like she was a brave little star right until the very end. You must be such a proud golden Mom of how your girl fought bravely for so long. She will never be forgotten about on this forum, she was special to all of us too. I hope that you're doing okay, those early days really are so tough.


Just what I wanted to say as well x


----------



## *Laura*

Hubbub - you have always made the very best decisions for Hannah. Right up until her last day. Thank you for sharing her last day with us. Most of us here know the emptiness these next days hold for you and I hope you're doing okay. We all miss her too. I'm thinking of you ((hugs))


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you and sending you hugs. Hannah's last day was so peaceful and on her time. She will never be forgotten.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh...my. I'm crying with everyone else. So glad she went her way and with you beside her side. Imagine how much fun she's having up there! You'll see her soon. What a beautiful way to go. We should all be so lucky. Thank you for being brave enough to share her final day. And what a day! What a popular girl!!! Please know I'm mourning right along with you. And go google the story about pets. About how they don't die; they're just asleep for a moment. 

Xo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Staring at the cursor with you. Crying and feeling the loss of Hannah, yet feeling so thankful you got that to do list out again and shared Hannah with all of us on this wonderful forum. The pain and emptiness are so encompassing yet we are thankful we loved so very much to suffer so. You were a great Mom. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone. Hannah is supposed to be ready to pick up sometime tomorrow afternoon, but I won't be able to go pick her up until Thursday. 

I spent much of the weekend trying to sort through things that will expire (food and meds) so that much of it can be donated back to the hospital and to someone in need. I really only made it though the food and some of the meds - thankfully, they (the meds) have expiration dates further out, so I can take a bit more time with them. 

Otherwise, some moments, I'm okay, but other times not. I remind myself that it's only been 6 days.


----------



## KathyL

I just now saw your posting on Hannah's final visit to the vet. Like everyone else, it brought me to tears -- tears for you and the loss of Hannah and tears of memories past. Somehow it always seems like they rally in the end. I really believe they do that for us -- they put on their brave face so we remember them in a happy moment. You shared many years with Hannah and those memories will carry you on. Take care.


----------



## dborgers

We hurt to the degree we loved. It will take time to feel even somewhat normal. And especially so when a girl like Hannah fought through so many medical issues. 

She made your heart bigger, so your heart hurts even more.

Talk as much as you need to. You know you're among people who care about you


----------



## cgriffin

Grief takes time - it took me a long time to feel halfway normal after Toby's death. Don't rush yourself and don't let anybody downplay your grief. Hannah was your family member, your furry child. 

I was not able to pick up Toby's and then Thunder's ashes for days either once they were ready. 
Picking her up will feel like a relief that she is finally home with you but it will also be painful. 
My thoughts are with you! Hugs!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Thanks everyone. Hannah is supposed to be ready to pick up sometime tomorrow afternoon, but I won't be able to go pick her up until Thursday.
> 
> I spent much of the weekend trying to sort through things that will expire (food and meds) so that much of it can be donated back to the hospital and to someone in need. I really only made it though the food and some of the meds - thankfully, they (the meds) have expiration dates further out, so I can take a bit more time with them.
> 
> Otherwise, some moments, I'm okay, but other times not. I remind myself that it's only been 6 days.


We all cry with you. I know just how you feel!! Hannah will always be with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

dborgers said:


> She made your heart bigger, so your heart hurts even more.


I love this. It is so true.

The first week was the hardest for me. I just could not believe Tesia was gone, and I felt such an emptiness. Be good to yourself. It will get better. I was not able to remove any of Tesia's things from around my house for a very long time - but what did help me in those first few days when I was consumed with sadness was that I gave myself a project: I made a photo collection of her life, and so that meant going through all my photos, making sure they were in the right order chronologically, and then picking the best representatives of her and our life together. It made me concentrate on something besides grief, but because it involved Tesia, I felt better. And now I have a record of her life in pictures that I love. Maybe this is something you could do, too. 

You will be able to think about Hannah and smile again one day, I promise. But right now, be good to yourself. Cry when you need to. We all understand so much. It's a sadness I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## KathyL

dborgers said:


> We hurt to the degree we loved. It will take time to feel even somewhat normal. And especially so when a girl like Hannah fought through so many medical issues.
> 
> She made your heart bigger, so your heart hurts even more.
> 
> Talk as much as you need to. You know you're among people who care about you


 
Danny said it perfectly -- we hurt to the degree we loved.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am thinking of you my friend, it is a very hard journey. I am still reeling myself and it has been over six months. Your Hannah has fans all over the world who's hearts are breaking right along with you. I had some of Bonnie's and Clyde's ashes blown into a glass necklace. I have not taken it off, and rub it all the time.... it gives me comfort that they are always with me.


----------



## HolDaisy

It is still really early days for you. The first couple of weeks are especially tough. Sweet girl's idea of a project is one I was going to suggest. It helped me when I made Daisy's tribute video, even though it was difficult to do we enjoyed going back and looking at old photos and remembering her. It's bittersweet collecting the ashes, heartbreaking but also comforting that she will be back with you. We all understand your pain so well 

GoldenMum - your pendant is beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

After 6 days, it'll only be 3 weeks. And then only 5 months. And then only 2 years. Right now, it seems never ending  Ugh. The new normal? For the birds! 

Really though, take your dang time with all that stuff. I'm looking at toys right now and it's been almost 3 months. I'm in no hurry and neither should you. That's an order!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ...I spent much of the weekend trying to sort through things that will expire (food and meds) so that much of it can be donated back to the hospital and to someone in need. I really only made it though the food and some of the meds - thankfully, they (the meds) have expiration dates further out, so I can take a bit more time with them.
> 
> Otherwise, some moments, I'm okay, but other times not. I remind myself that it's only been 6 days.


You have spent so much time in recent years thinking of Hannah and of others. Even in thinking of who could benefit from her meds, you are thinking of others. That is absolutely wonderful of you, but now it really is time for you to think about YOU! There must be friends you want to have lunch with, a massage waiting for you somewhere, a vacation you want to take but wouldn't for worrying about Hannah... If you are at all like we were after Charlie claimed his wings, it may be months before you really enjoy life again. But it is important to try, in honor of all the lessons that Hannah taught you...and the rest of us.

Love you so much....


----------



## SandyK

Thinking about you. I know you will be picking up Hannah's ashes. More tears as she returns home with you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you today and sending hugs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending comforting hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Thinking of you so much, Hubbub.
We are here for you!


----------



## hubbub

Hannah's finally back home. 

It was hard to go back to the hospital, visiting with so many people brought mixed emotions. I was anxious as nearly every other time, there was another golden retriever there too - thankfully, there wasn't one today. 

Earlier in the week, the print they took of Hannah's paw arrived. I thought they were going to hold it until I came for her ashes, so I was shocked to open a box that had been left by my door while I was at work and find the paw print enclosed. Fresh tears indeed. 

I appreciate the suggestion to bury myself in a project - I'm sure it will ultimately be very therapeutic. Several staff have asked for pictures of her and today I jokingly said I would get her pictures printed on a bunch of things so they'd continue to see her as frequently as they had - think cups, lanyards, t-shirts, etc. We all got a good chuckle out of it. 

In all seriousness, I saw them every 3-4 weeks for the last year or so and about every 6-8 weeks for the years prior to that - so, we were pretty frequent visitors. This will be a huge change. *sigh*

For now, I have a list of projects that were pushed to the back burner over the last few years. Taking care of those things will bring a great sense of relief. 

GoldenMum - Thank you for sharing the picture of your pendant. I remember seeing the thread when you first received it - it's really beautiful.  A friend has offered to make a similar pendant or small glass piece for me, if I'd like and whenever I'm ready. I think it will just take some time to get there.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, it's always so hard to make that trip. I'm glad that she is back home with you. Hugs to you as your emotions were brought to the surface again..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad sweet Hannah is back with you where she belongs. I know it is a relief and sad at the same time. I remember thinking: Is this all that is left of my beautiful boy? Then the same thing with Thunder, sigh...

I understand about the hesitation with going back to the clinic. I did too. Toby and Thunder passed on at a specialty/emergency clinic, so I did not know the staff really.

It was so hard to go back to my regular vet's office. When I settled my bill, I kept hoping that my vet was no there so I did not have to face him. I lucked up that time but the next time I had to go to the clinic, he was there and I was desperately holding back my tears. 

I hope Miss Hannah will send you some signs soon to tell you that she is still with you and always near and dear. 

Hugs


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm glad to hear that Hannah is back home with you where she belongs. It must have been extremely tough for you to go back there  I bet the staff at the vets will miss beautiful Hannah so much too. I second what Ben's Mom said above ^ I also hope that she sends you a special little sign to let you know that she is still near.


----------



## SandyK

I am glad Hannah is now back home with you. I hope tonight you will get a decent night of sleep knowing she is there. I completely understand about going back to the vets. I was also a frequent flyer with my Abby. Now with healthy dogs I don't see them as much. Might sound strange, but they became friends through the years with Abby. Hugs to you!!


----------



## dborgers

The paw that made that print is resting on your shoulder, with a touch soft as an angel.

Some time in the future, perhaps you could go back and treat the staff to lunch or supper with a tray of hamburger buns, hamburgers, and veggie burgers ... one bun short.







I treated Andy's staff some weeks after his passing. It was fun to reminisce under better circumstances.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks guys  There were a lot of people who came out to visit - many had not been there last week when Hannah died. I did get to talk with Hannah's favorite Doctor for a bit before he had to head to surgery. 

I know I said I'd open the front door when Hannah came back, but I haven't done it yet. Maybe this morning, maybe later. All in due time....



SandyK said:


> I was also a frequent flyer with my Abby. Now with healthy dogs I don't see them as much. Might sound strange, but they became friends through the years with Abby.


Frequent fliers - that was us! Yesterday I told them it would take a while for me to adjust to not coming in. Everyone was pretty emphatic that I could/should continue coming in as I needed/wanted too. They're really great people. I hope to start spreading out the trips to ease the transition. 

You're also right about the friendships. On whatever level, these are friends and part of my chosen family. It's kind of like this forum 



dborgers said:


> Some time in the future, perhaps you could go back and treat the staff to lunch or supper with a tray of hamburger buns, hamburgers, and veggie burgers ... one bun short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I treated Andy's staff some weeks after his passing. It was fun to reminisce under better circumstances.


Ha! I noticed you threw in veggie burgers for me and Lucky Penny  

Actually, I was talking about lunch plans for/with them yesterday - box lunches vs a big spread. I had been trying to figure out if I could take them to lunch a few people at a time, but that seems way too complicated and unlikely to actually happen. Bringing lunch in though, with a little coordination, it should happen sooner rather than later. I'll have to get pictures when it does.


----------



## Sweet Girl

There was something very comforting about having Tesia back with me after she died. I'm sure you are feeling better having Hannah back with you, too. This thread has had me thinking a lot about Tesia - it's hard to believe it's been almost 18 months since she died.


----------



## Karen519

*Hannah*



hubbub said:


> Hannah's finally back home.
> 
> It was hard to go back to the hospital, visiting with so many people brought mixed emotions. I was anxious as nearly every other time, there was another golden retriever there too - thankfully, there wasn't one today.
> 
> Earlier in the week, the print they took of Hannah's paw arrived. I thought they were going to hold it until I came for her ashes, so I was shocked to open a box that had been left by my door while I was at work and find the paw print enclosed. Fresh tears indeed.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion to bury myself in a project - I'm sure it will ultimately be very therapeutic. Several staff have asked for pictures of her and today I jokingly said I would get her pictures printed on a bunch of things so they'd continue to see her as frequently as they had - think cups, lanyards, t-shirts, etc. We all got a good chuckle out of it.
> 
> In all seriousness, I saw them every 3-4 weeks for the last year or so and about every 6-8 weeks for the years prior to that - so, we were pretty frequent visitors. This will be a huge change. *sigh*
> 
> For now, I have a list of projects that were pushed to the back burner over the last few years. Taking care of those things will bring a great sense of relief.
> 
> GoldenMum - Thank you for sharing the picture of your pendant. I remember seeing the thread when you first received it - it's really beautiful.  A friend has offered to make a similar pendant or small glass piece for me, if I'd like and whenever I'm ready. I think it will just take some time to get there.


I am so glad that Hannah is back home with you. I take great comfort looking at Smooch, Snobear, Munchkin, and Gizmo's ashes on shelves in our family room. They are with us always, as we spend 80% of our time there!


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> Thanks everyone. Hannah is supposed to be ready to pick up sometime tomorrow afternoon, but I won't be able to go pick her up until Thursday.
> 
> I spent much of the weekend trying to sort through things that will expire (food and meds) so that much of it can be donated back to the hospital and to someone in need. I really only made it though the food and some of the meds - thankfully, they (the meds) have expiration dates further out, so I can take a bit more time with them.
> 
> Otherwise, some moments, I'm okay, but other times not. I remind myself that it's only been 6 days.


Know one understands more than those of us whose beloved golden kids went to the Bridge. I read this on Facebook this morning and thought it may help, even if it's just a little bit.
Knowing the consequences of loss, we've choose to love again, and again. As the Beatles so eloquently wrote, "The love you take is equal to the love you make." Somehow I know Hannah is saying "Well done Mom, thank you for loving me so much." 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

I will join if there are veggie burgers! So happy Hannah is home.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just stopped by to let you know I'm thinking of you and Miss Hannah.

Yesterday a catalog came in the mail and surprised me with some lovely memorial pieces, especially a pendant designed to hold ashes: http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00.aspx?ID=18,3073&T1=D12400.

Peace be with you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and hope that you're doing okay.


----------



## dborgers

:wave: Thinking of you also


----------



## Thalie

Santés you to kinow I've kept you in my thoughts and hope that your weekend was OK.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## cgriffin

Same here, checking on you, hope you are okay.
We are here if you need somebody to listen.
Hugs!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Thinking of you!:wavey:


----------



## Sweet Girl

Karen519 said:


> Thinking of you!:wavey:


Me, too! Just hoping you are doing okay. Sending you comfort and a hug.


----------



## SandyK

Also thinking of you!!:wave:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Just thinking of you. How are you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Also thinking of you Hannah's Mom, hope that you're doing okay. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you too, sending a big hug from me and Barnaby x


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  I'm ok - I think. Time is moving very quickly and I have been keeping myself busy either with things that have been neglected for too long or by doing nothing at all and then wondering how the time has passed by. 

I just miss her - terribly.


----------



## GoldensGirl

In _The Prophet_, Khalil Gibran wrote about "On Joy and Sorrow": Readings. You might some comfort there. 

I love this passage:

_The deeper that sorrow carves into your being, the more joy you can contain.
Is not the cup that holds your wine the very cup that was burned in the potter’s oven?
And is not the lute that soothes your spirit, the very wood that was hollowed with knives?
When you are joyous, look deep into your heart and you shall find it is only that which has given you sorrow that is giving you joy.
When you are sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight._

Peace be with you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So sorry. Been thinking about you a lot. Hope you get used to your new normal soon. Like I said, Hannah girl is watching. Don't disappoint her. She NEEDS you to start getting happy. 

*hugs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great post, Lucy. Love it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

The text from On Joy and Sorrow is one of my favorite passages of all time. Hannah will always be a very special soul and I am so fortunate to have had her come into my life.


----------



## SandyK

So glad to hear from you. Glad you are keeping busy. Don't forget Hannah is still in your heart forever!!! You will always miss her!!


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear from you, you have been in my thoughts. Barnaby and I send a big hug across to you, take care x


----------



## cgriffin

Hannah was a special girl as you are her special mom  
Thinking of both of you so often and sending hugs!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Glad to know you are doing okay. I've been thinking about you. Time does help.


----------



## HolDaisy

I've also been thinking about you lots. Glad to hear that you are distracting yourself, time really does help you. Hannah was such a precious soul and she will always live in your heart and be around you in spirit.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> ... Time is moving very quickly and I have been keeping myself busy either with things that have been neglected for too long or by doing nothing at all and then wondering how the time has passed by.
> 
> I just miss her - terribly.


After Charlie died, we went through an odd period of intermingled sadness, grief and relief. We also realized that during the last several months of his life, we had abandoned most social activities to stay home and be with our boy. Even when we did go out, we rushed back home to abide by his very strict medication schedule. When all of that ended, it took a long time for us to put the rest of life back together. I'm still not sure we have the friends and social life we had, but we make progress on the pace that works for us. You will, too. In your own time and in your own way, with Hannah watching over you, tail wagging.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub

I've made myself generally so busy that I don't know how I had time to take care of Hannah. 

I take great comfort in knowing that I have no regrets about choices I made. They were the best decisions I could make in those moments and I always had her quality of life as my top priority. However, I still had tinges of guilt over some things - could have asked sooner, didn't update so and so, etc. 

So, over the last few weeks, as "guilty" thoughts came to me, I jotted them down. In looking over them, I had to laugh - - - for nearly every action that made me feel guilty, the exact opposite was on the list too. Here are a few examples:

- not posting updates on GRF vs posting updates on GRF 
- not commenting on threads vs commenting 
- not checking on Hannah during the night vs disturbing her sleep to check on her

The only thing that didn't pair up was the bit of guilt I felt from looking at breeding queries, puppy and/or gotcha threads which brought on a mix of supportive joy for others and also tiny feelings that I was trying to replace her. 

I know it's all normal, but it was funny to write it out while not realizing, until reflecting on it later, that most everything paired up that way. Doing the opposite wouldn't have/wasn't going to make me feel any less guilt. So, in that way, it sort of erased the lingering bits of guilt.

That was my ramble of the night


----------



## Thalie

I cannot phantom what you are going through because it has not happened to me yet. I am glad you are at peace with the decisions you made about Hannah because I know they where researched, thoughtful, and in her best interest. We all make the best decisions we can with the information we can gather, the circumstances in which we live, the specific dog things are going on with, and the overall outlook we have on some things.

As far as updating, commenting, etc. on here, real life takes precedence and there should be no guilt attached to anything. Is it hard when you have a failing dog to comment on the happy posts ? Sometimes, but other times you just revel in the joy of others. Is it hard when all goes fairly well to comment on dogs' passing and some very dire health situations. For me it is and I am not good at that so my support there is sporadic because I either do not know what to say or do not know anything that might help.

Anyway, since I am rambling also, just know that I am glad to hear from you whenever you want, on your terms. Take care.


----------



## dborgers

It takes awhile to process it all. As someone who also had a golden with big medical problems, I found it took a little while longer. We get in this zone where our lives revolve around their issues, doctor visits, meds, etc etc etc. You know, that's that you do for someone you love like you loved Hannah. Not everyone does, or would, but YOU did.

No one will ever replace Hannah. Anyone who's been a beloved friend and a big part of our lives for a long time can ever be replaced. The day will come when you open your heart and home to another precious fur kid who needs you as much as you need him/her. And Hannah will be smiling so brightly when she sees the joy on your face. 

I relate to the feelings of guilt. Normal feelings, but baseless. Even more so with the perspective of time. Heck, I remember you driving through the night in pounding storms on your way home from vet visits hours away ... stuff like that. You were selfless in everything you did for her. Neither one of you could have asked more of the other. What a beautiful friendship you shared. 

And what an amazing and selfless mom and friend you are to those you love


----------



## cgriffin

You now Guilt is part of grieving. We all go through it, we all do it. Don't feel bad!

And yes, like Danny said, you would never replace Hannah. We don't replace our babies, we add new family members. 

After Toby died (it took me along time to write or speak that word "died"), it took me a long time to come to terms with it and sometimes I feel like I still have not come to terms with it. 
I knew I wanted to get a golden pup again when the time was right, not to replace, but to add the joy of a golden baby to our household. I felt guilty too when I started looking at breeder threads and breeder websites. By the 6 months mark after Toby's passing, I felt comfortable with the idea of adding a baby and started to seriously look at breeders. 

You know, whether you are going to add another golden child or not, it is your decision, take your time, but you really have nothing to feel guilty about but know that whenever you do feel guilty - it is the natural part of grieving and we all do it, regardless. You were a great mom to Hannah and I am sure Hannah is smiling down on you, full of love and she is permanently in your heart.


----------



## hubbub

GoldensGirl said:


> ... we went through an odd period of intermingled sadness, grief and relief. We also realized that during the last several months of his life, we had abandoned most social activities to stay home and be with our boy.


Yes, this strange, odd mix of emotions. The routine is all wrong and learning to navigate without her physical presence is taking time...



dborgers said:


> I relate to the feelings of guilt. Normal feelings, but baseless. Even more so with the perspective of time. Heck, I remember you driving through the night in pounding storms on your way home from vet visits hours away ... stuff like that. You were selfless in everything you did for her. Neither one of you could have asked more of the other. What a beautiful friendship you shared.


Thanks for that.  You're right - I'll never forget the baseball sized hail storm that we drove into. For a while, the running joke at the hospital was that if we had an appt, bad weather was imminent. : It was a real honor to have had her. 



Thalie said:


> As far as updating, commenting, etc. on here, real life takes precedence and there should be no guilt attached to anything. ...... Anyway, since I am rambling also, just know that I am glad to hear from you whenever you want, on your terms. Take care.


My guilt list was what I could think of over the last year with stuff in real life and online. Writing it down was a way to quantify it, but ultimately was a way to let it go since doing the opposite was nearly always on my list. When you mention that real life takes precedence, one of my other guilt pairs was going to work vs taking time off when she didn't have an appt. I needed to work for obvious reasons, but didn't want to abuse time off. Also, I'm glad I wasn't the only one rambling along last night  Thank you.



cgriffin said:


> You were a great mom to Hannah and I am sure Hannah is smiling down on you, full of love and she is permanently in your heart.


Thank you.  We fought together and for each other. I could never explain the love that filled the room during her last hours and final breaths. It was almost overwhelming. I'm sure there will be another one in the future - where, when and who? I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## HolDaisy

You really were such a brilliant golden Mom to Hannah. After losing Daisy we all felt so guilty because her illness had happened so quickly. She only started showing signs that she was so ill when her renal failure was so advanced that nothing could be done to save her. For months and months after we felt that we should have picked up and realised, but several vets assured us that it's one of the cruelest diseases because it progresses silently with virtually no signs and then you have to witness the heartbreaking decline of your beloved pet. It took a long time before we started to accept that we did everything we could and would have paid any money that we might have needed to if there had been the possibility of making her better again.

You gave Hannah the best care and made all of the right decisions for you both. It must have been so tough for you having to care for her for so long, but she knew how much you loved her and she loved you with all of her little heart. Hang in there and time will help you to feel a bit better. When you are ready you might feel like opening your heart to another and Hannah will be with you every step of the way. After losing Daisy I remember people kept saying that no other dog replaces the one you have lost, your heart just expands to love again. Take care, we all understand how you're feeling.


----------



## Cuddysmom

It always helps to write and get those emotions out. I'm glad you're doing "better". Make Hannah girl proud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Yes, this strange, odd mix of emotions. The routine is all wrong and learning to navigate without her physical presence is taking time...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.  You're right - I'll never forget the baseball sized hail storm that we drove into. For a while, the running joke at the hospital was that if we had an appt, bad weather was imminent. : It was a real honor to have had her.
> 
> 
> 
> My guilt list was what I could think of over the last year with stuff in real life and online. Writing it down was a way to quantify it, but ultimately was a way to let it go since doing the opposite was nearly always on my list. When you mention that real life takes precedence, one of my other guilt pairs was going to work vs taking time off when she didn't have an appt. I needed to work for obvious reasons, but didn't want to abuse time off. Also, I'm glad I wasn't the only one rambling along last night  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  We fought together and for each other. I could never explain the love that filled the room during her last hours and final breaths. It was almost overwhelming. I'm sure there will be another one in the future - where, when and who? I'll have to wait and see.


I believe any of us who have lost a beloved pet can relate to everything you wrote! We will be here for you, help you get through this, like others have helped us. Hannah would be proud of you.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I agree that writing down your thoughts and emotions are a great way to let some things go. 

I think that Hannah would want you to enjoy life and stay happy even with her gone.


----------



## goldy1

Hubbub,

I am SO Sorry to hear about Hannah's passing. I haven't been on the site much this summer. When I checked Hannah's thread, I felt a dear friend was gone. You brought her into my heart with your beautiful stories.

I am in tears right now over your loss. Nothing much I can add to the beautiful tributes you have already received. Having her in your life is a treasure you will have forever. We just wish they could stay here with us forever. So terribly hard. But she was loved so much !!!!!

Just wish every Golden could feel the love you gave to your Hannah.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi and to let you know I'm thinking of you, Sammy sends you a little cuddle.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you too, sending you a special senior golden hug x


----------



## hubbub

Thank you everyone for continuing to think of me. 

It's so strange that tomorrow will mark 4 weeks, but in some ways I think I'm still expecting to go pick her up from an appt. I'm hopeful that this weekend I can go through some more things, maybe even her pictures.


----------



## dborgers

We won't stop thinking about you


----------



## *Laura*

Sending hugs


----------



## hotel4dogs

You and Hannah will always be in our thoughts, and our hearts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending hugs from Brinkley and I.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thinking about you and sending you hugs and light. Jeanie


----------



## SandyK

Can not believe it has been 4 weeks already. Hope you have a good weekend!!


----------



## cgriffin

Sending lots of hugs your way!


----------



## HolDaisy

Also sending hugs, Hannah will be remembered here forever as the brave little fighter she was 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Have been thinking about you today, hoping that you are ok and have something nice planned for the weekend. Sending hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Just checking in. Doing ok? We know our Hannah is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

:wavey::wavey::wave::wave::wave: 

Hi from Danny, Jane, Rudy, Katie, and Ollie


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending you hugs, hugs, hugs!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Love like yours for Hannah never dies. She will always be nestled in your heart, thumping her tail to make you remember. Eventually the memories will bring more smiles than tears. Eventually...

Many hugs!


----------



## hubbub

I was working yesterday when I suddenly thought how quiet the house was. Instinctively, I got up to go check on Hannah. When I saw she wasn't in her normal spot in the foyer, I started to the kitchen - I was several steps on my way when I remembered. 

The entire incident was probably 10 seconds, but how could I have forgotten? I guess a thirteen year habit is very hard to break. 

Thanks guys


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry. Yes, I also think the 13 years routine is hard to break. 
I went through a few episodes after Toby and then Thunder as well - and then the realization hits again that they are gone. 

I hope Hannah will send you some signs soon if she has not done so already 

Have a good Sunday and sending more hugs!


----------



## KathyL

13 years is a long time. I only had Harley a little less than 6 years and some times I still hold the back door open for him. I had Mikey 11 years and worked full time then and the habits were different -- never stopped for anything on the way home because I wanted to be home for him. It took me a long time to realize that I didn't have to time everything. I know Hannah smiles when she sees you doing these things and thinks "that's my Mom, always worrying about me!"


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and hope that you're doing okay. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, hub. I'm sorry you had to go through that. But, it'll happen again and again. Hopefully you'll start to smile after it happens rather than get sad

Sending you a ton of hugs and sparklies!!

Is 2014 over yet? Sheesh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

hubbub said:


> I was working yesterday when I suddenly thought how quiet the house was. Instinctively, I got up to go check on Hannah. When I saw she wasn't in her normal spot in the foyer, I started to the kitchen - I was several steps on my way when I remembered.
> 
> The entire incident was probably 10 seconds, but how could I have forgotten? I guess a thirteen year habit is very hard to break.
> 
> Thanks guys


Those moments jolt you to the very core. This brought the memory of the feeling and tears to my eyes. It's so surreal. I know Hannah knows how much you love her - perhaps she was near watching over you. I'd like to think she was.
It took us a year before we got Brie after losing Dakota. I missed all of him - even the nose prints on our sliders. I was missing a big part of me. I wish I could bring the girls over for you to hold. For now, Dancer and Brie are sending you hugs and kisses. Love, light and hugs, we're here for you. Jeanie


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

I relate to what JeanieBeth said-I know how painful this is:

*
Those moments jolt you to the very core. This brought the memory of the feeling and tears to my eyes. It's so surreal. I know Hannah knows how much you love her - perhaps she was near watching over you. I'd like to think she was.*It took us a year before we got Brie after losing Dakota. I missed all of him - even the nose prints on our sliders. I was missing a big part of me. I wish I could bring the girls over for you to hold. For now, Dancer and Brie are sending you hugs and kisses. Love, light and hugs, we're here for you. Jeanie


----------



## Cuddysmom

The nose prints!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Just stopping in to say hi and let you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you also. I agree that a 13 year habit is hard to break. Don't forget Hannah is always there...forever!! Can't break a habit and can't let go of true love!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Just thinking of you and wanted you to know that I care!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you also, hoping you are ok. Sending a hug from me and Barnaby x


----------



## HolDaisy

Also just wanted to say hello


----------



## dborgers

Me six (stopping by to say hi)  :wave:


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for stopping by to say hi  I'm still doing alright - staying busy helps. 

Over the years, I've often slept on the couch or floor with Hannah when she was having a hard time - even more so over the last year, but beginning in the spring, I was sleeping on the couch or floor exclusively. After she died, I slept soundly in the bed for a few nights. Now though, sleep has become more difficult and I find myself sleeping on the couch again. I imagine that's partly grief and sleeping on the couch is also a way to connect with what was. 

I've gone through some pictures too as several people have asked for a photo. Some of her leftover meds have been given to friends and the rest I plan to divide over the next week so I can take them to the hospital to be donated back. 

A friend and her golden came by to visit recently. This pup was one of Hannah's buddies and I could see the worry in my friend's eyes as we talked about her own girl's issues. Her pup got overheated and so I invited them in to cool off and get some water. We both got teary watching her girl walk around the house looking for Hannah. The tears were broken though when she decided that since Hannah wasn't around, that her babies were surely up for grabs. She picked one up (one of Hannah's favorites) and made a beeline for the door with it in her mouth.  I found another one (that wasn't quite so loved by my girl) and traded her for it.

I have no idea what the future holds, but we'll see.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for checking in with us!

I can understand your sleeping on the couch and somehow trying to reconnect with Hannah. 
I am glad you got some golden loving and that you were able to share one of her toys.

Toby had a favorite raccoon stuffie and I kept it hidden away but Ben got a hold of it at one time and it made me cringe. I am keeping a good eye on it that he won't try to eat it but on the other hand I am thinking, maybe the stuffie should be passed on in Toby's name. I just don't know. Ben has not played with it in weeks - maybe I will put it up again.

Take your time - I am sure Hannah will guide your moves to the future.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear from you. It must be so tough for you  when we lost Daisy I remember everywhere feeling so empty. I'm glad that Hannah's friend came round to visit you, she must have wanted to take a little souvenir belonging to her special friend to remember her by. Sending you lots of hugs and Sammy sends special golden kisses. Hannah is watching over you and is with you every single step of the way. Who knows what the future holds for you, but all I do know is that you have one very special golden angel looking after and guiding you


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love the story about your friend's dog! That made me smile picturing it. Really! I still have Cuddy's toys out. Why? No clue! I know what you mean about floor sleeping. Ugh. It's the least comfortable position but you don't want to be away from your girl for even a minute!

You're doing a great job. Keep it up! (Even if you weren't doing a great job, that's ok, too). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Nothing like seeing another golden have fun and making you laugh to put a smile on your face  

Laughter is good medicine. Happy to read you're doing a little better.


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm hugging you and sending it straight away! I felt like a foreigner living in a foreign land when my heart boy fot 14 yrs passed. I kept his ashes, picture, collar and his soccer ball that he'd make talk on a sacred display on the entertainment center. I swear he DID speak how he felt from the length of the squeak, or by sucking on it the way he always did. That ball was what I held and smelled to get me through those long days and nights. When we brought Brie home, almost a year to the day of Dakota's passing she would walk by the cabinet and lift her nose. That went on for a couple of weeks. One day she sat down in front of it and looked at me then laid down on the floor and let out a long sigh. I had goose bumps. I knew Dakota wanted Brie to have it. I gave it to her and she made that darn ball talk again, best of all, I found my smile. All was good again in the world and I fell in love with our precious Brie. ?
If and when it's time to find another, you'll be a woman on a mission and everything will fall into place. Until then live vicariously through us, your friends. Brie sends you kisses and a paw shake. ?


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Hannah's Mom, just thought I'd say hello and hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just stopped by to say hello - was thinking of you and Hannah. I know the grief takes a long time. I totally understand about the couch and Hannah's favourite toy. I have Tesia's whole basket of toys - it has been untouched since she died. Shala has her own toys. Anyway, I'm glad you are doing well. Bug hugs from us here.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, and that I am thinking of you. Sending a hug from me and an extra special one from Barnaby x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi from Brinkley and I. I hope that you are doing ok.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hope you had a good holiday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Cuddysmom

How are you doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Thinking of you! How are you doing?


----------



## cgriffin

Good morning and Hi from me and the gang as well, I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello also from me and Sammy


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hugs!! ????


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hanging in there??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping you are doing ok. Barnaby sends you one of his very special swishy hugs!


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you, Hub ((((HUG))))


----------



## hubbub

I've been trying to pump myself up to donate Hannah's meds back to the hospital, but keep getting stuck trying to empty her weekly pill tray. Each time I pick it up, I get a knot in my stomach and have to put it back down. 

I'll be meeting with with someone tomorrow about making a donation in Hannah's memory and have told them I'll drop the meds off then, so I really have to get this done... I don't want to keep putting it off and then have them expire and be wasted. Sigh....

If worse comes to worse, I just won't include the meds from the tray in my donation, but I wish that I could just get the strength to push through this in order to help someone else.


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> I've been trying to pump myself up to donate Hannah's meds back to the hospital, but keep getting stuck trying to empty her weekly pill tray. Each time I pick it up, I get a knot in my stomach and have to put it back down.
> 
> I'll be meeting with with someone tomorrow about making a donation in Hannah's memory and have told them I'll drop the meds off then, so I really have to get this done... I don't want to keep putting it off and then have them expire and be wasted. Sigh....
> 
> If worse comes to worse, I just won't include the meds from the tray in my donation, but I wish that I could just get the strength to push through this in order to help someone else.


Sorry to hear you're having a time time sorting out Hannah's meds for donation. It really is so tough moving any of their things. We left Daisy's bed, bowls, toys etc... out for literally months, just couldn't bear to see her things not there aynmore. One day I finally found the strength and put all of her things into a special box and I mean absolutely everything was saved. I even kept the packaging for the last box of milk bones she had when she was so ill 

Try and remember that Hannah is with you every step of the way and she'll be smiling down proudly knowing that her lovely Mom is helping another dog in need. Maybe even try talking to Hannah as you're sorting her meds out and explain that you want to help others by donating her tablets, even though you can't see her she's always listening and her spirit is around you.

If you're finding it too tough don't feel pressured, you will find the strength one day in your own time when you are ready. *sending hugs*


----------



## dborgers

> I've been trying to pump myself up to donate Hannah's meds back to the hospital, but keep getting stuck trying to empty her weekly pill tray. Each time I pick it up, I get a knot in my stomach and have to put it back down.


Perhaps for now keep the pills in her weekly pill tray. No one will miss them but you. 

There's always another time you can donate them before they expire if you choose to. Easy does it ..


----------



## Lucky Penny

What an awesome thing you are doing to donate her meds. Some other dogs out there will benefit greatly. I did the same with Penny's meds and it is emotional. Thinking of you.


----------



## JeanieBeth

There's no right or wrong answer.
Sending you hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is such a loving exercise but also such a tough one. We donated a lot of Charlie's expensive seizure meds, but I continue to find some we missed...years later. 

We do the best we can, you know. By definition, that's all we can do. I hope that you can be gentle with yourself in this, knowing that Hannah is watching over you. Anyone who doesn't understand just hasn't walked in your shoe.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Cuddysmom

Come out come out wherever you are? How are you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I really understand how you feel. Just recently I could bring myself to go through old meds of Thunder and of Toby. It was expired opened stuff and I threw it out and it hurt. 

I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## dborgers

Just a hello from the five of us 

Danny, Jane, Katie, Ollie, and Rudy














:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Danny and crew, from the Stinkly and I and our family!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say Hi! and hope you are doing ok, hugs sent from me and Mr B x:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Hannah's Mom, we think about you lots! Hope that you're doing okay


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hugs!!! ?????


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hi from Luna lu!! WOOF WOOf!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi from me and Sammy, hope that you are doing okay. I think of Hannah all the time, she was such a special girl who will be remembered on this forum forever.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Hugs!*

Big Hugs from Tucker, Tonka and I!!!


----------



## dborgers

Howdy from the five of us  :wavey::wavey::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## hubbub

Hi everyone  I'm managing ok. It's hard to post, see her pictures and at times I feel like I'm living another life. Then, whenever I start to post, I end up deleting it. 

I don't know whether to count my time without Hannah in days, weeks, or months. I'm angry with myself when I miss an anniversary. Little seems right, so many things just feel wrong, unsettled, out of joint. 

On a brighter note, I've been busy with work and also started a few home projects that I put on the back burner over the last few years. Hannah would have adored, uh, supervising the repair people and tradesmen.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read you are keeping busy with projects. I think of you often and how hard it must be to not have your Hannah there physically. We all know she is with you spiritually though.


----------



## cgriffin

I am also glad that you are staying busy - pretty much the only thing we can do. 

I understand your feelings oh so well, many hugs being sent your way!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Totally understand everything you said. Pat yourself on the back for the "little". Hope you're doing fun stuff and trying to learn your new life. Miss H wouldn't want it any other way. I know she's enjoying her new life! Life hasn't ended; it just changed. 

Hugs!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marcwil

*What Is the Cause of Hotspots on Dogs?*

Your comments would be valuable for me.. Please share your thoughts for the remedy against hotspots on dogs.! thank you


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Hi everyone  I'm managing ok. It's hard to post, see her pictures and at times I feel like I'm living another life. Then, whenever I start to post, I end up deleting it.
> 
> I don't know whether to count my time without Hannah in days, weeks, or months. I'm angry with myself when I miss an anniversary. Little seems right, so many things just feel wrong, unsettled, out of joint.
> 
> On a brighter note, I've been busy with work and also started a few home projects that I put on the back burner over the last few years. Hannah would have adored, uh, supervising the repair people and tradesmen.


It's good to hear from you again. 

This is such a hard passage. When you have devoted yourself to the care of an ailing dog for years, the absence of that being leaves such a hole...not just in your heart, but in your schedule. It took us years to rebuild a semblance of normal life after we lost Charlie. Remembering that Hannah wants you to be happy and enjoy your life is probably the only wisdom I can share, but know that we are here for you. 

Many hugs!


----------



## hubbub

Today's been a ugh day, one thing set me off which opened the emotional door, so random bland situations throughout the day hit me wrong. I don't remember if I ever read that it was, but I don't think grief is linear. I've been in the anger stage too many times  (at least I can find humor in that), but so many other emotions too. 

Tuesday afternoon will mark 12 weeks since she died. It doesn't seem possible.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you had a bit of a crappy day. I think about you often. Wow...12 weeks already. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## swishywagga

Sorry that hear you had a rough day, hoping that today will be a better one. Hugs sent over from me and Mr B x


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, grief does not play by the rules - it throws the stages randomly at you and not in specific order.

To tell you the truth - I still get angry and still am angry about losing Toby and Thunder. 

Hugs being send your way and slobber kisses from Dachsi and Ben.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that you've been having a tough day  sending you lots of hugs from me and Sammy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

12 weeks? My goodness. No it doesn't seem possible!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How you doing today?? Hugs to you


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just hi from me and Tito.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello also  hope you're okay.


----------



## hubbub

Things ebb and flow here, but generally they are much the same. 

With increasing frequency, I've found myself expecting to see her when I open the door, snoozing by the return vent for the a/c or hustling into the kitchen when ice or food makes an appearance. One would think that time would mean this would happen less, but that's not been my experience. But, with each rumble of thunder, I find comfort that storms don't frighten her any longer. However, tinges of guilt pop up over minor things, fleeting thoughts of could haves and should haves. 

Time moves quickly and slowly at the same time. I share in your joys and sorrows, new pups, old golds, awards won and obstacles overcome. 

Missing my girl, always...


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> Things ebb and flow here, but generally they are much the same.
> 
> With increasing frequency, I've found myself expecting to see her when I open the door, snoozing by the return vent for the a/c or hustling into the kitchen when ice or food makes an appearance. One would think that time would mean this would happen less, but that's not been my experience. But, with each rumble of thunder, I find comfort that storms don't frighten her any longer. However, tinges of guilt pop up over minor things, fleeting thoughts of could haves and should haves.
> 
> Time moves quickly and slowly at the same time. I share in your joys and sorrows, new pups, old golds, awards won and obstacles overcome.
> 
> Missing my girl, always...


It does take such a long time to try and get used to life without them, it must be so tough for you. I remember how sad and empty it was here when Daisy had gone, so I totally understand how you must be feeling. It's impossible not to think about the 'should haves', but honestly you were a fantasic Mom to your little girl. You did everything and more for her, and you always had her best interests at heart, without you by her side she might not have fought for as long as did. You made sure that she always had love, the best medical care possible and she was always comfortable - the photo of her outside relaxing under her umbrella remains one of my all time favourites.

Hannah will live in your heart forever and even though you can't see her she is always with you, take care.


----------



## dborgers

Hollie already expressed my feelings so eloquently I can only add that we keep thinking about you every day and will continue to


----------



## Susabelle

I have no advice but my thoughts are with you, I am so sorry for your loss. I have an aging dog that is showing the first signs of arthritis...nothing we cannot address with supplements, but still...she will always be my sweet little pup .... You never want to see your loyal friends suffer so.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Grief is strange thing, has mind on its own. I was just thinking tonight it is the fourth fall without my Buddy, where did that time go. It is still hard when on the walks I meet his friends and they run to me for treats. Charlie made new friends, dogs his age but those oldies are like a link to the past. Every time I see this thread popping up for a moment I hope to read news about sweet Hannah. I love to see her in your avatar.
Hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> It does take such a long time to try and get used to life without them, it must be so tough for you. I remember how sad and empty it was here when Daisy had gone, so I totally understand how you must be feeling. It's impossible not to think about the 'should haves', but honestly you were a fantasic Mom to your little girl. You did everything and more for her, and you always had her best interests at heart, without you by her side she might not have fought for as long as did. You made sure that she always had love, the best medical care possible and she was always comfortable - the photo of her outside relaxing under her umbrella remains one of my all time favourites.
> 
> Hannah will live in your heart forever and even though you can't see her she is always with you, take care.


So beautifully said. Please know that we are always thinking of you and am sending over a hug from me and Mr B, take care x


----------



## hubbub

Susabelle said:


> I have no advice but my thoughts are with you, I am so sorry for your loss. I have an aging dog that is showing the first signs of arthritis...nothing we cannot address with supplements, but still...she will always be my sweet little pup .... You never want to see your loyal friends suffer so.


Thank you for your post  I saw your girl Eva in the other thread. Don't lose heart about the arthritis, there ARE so many things you can do to help avoid the decline. If supplements like Cosequin aren't working. Look to keeping her weight in a good range and keeping her muscles active and limber. Swimming is fantastic if you have access. Others have used acupuncture with great success. 

For us, Adequan injections were a game changer for her mobility - ask your vet about them. They did more for my girl than you could imagine and gave her some great years. 

One goal for my girl was to live a happy life with every possibility of pain minimized and did she ever LIVE. She played, smiled and wagged her tail until her last day. I hold that in my heart forever, she LIVED every day.


----------



## cgriffin

Hubbub, more hugs being send your way from Tennessee as well. 

And yes, there are so many things we can try to ease the suffering from arthritis - Toby had so many problems as well.


----------



## hubbub

HolDaisy said:


> It does take such a long time to try and get used to life without them, it must be so tough for you. I remember how sad and empty it was here when Daisy had gone, so I totally understand how you must be feeling. It's impossible not to think about the 'should haves', but honestly you were a fantastic Mom to your little girl. You did everything and more for her, and you always had her best interests at heart, without you by her side she might not have fought for as long as did. You made sure that she always had love, the best medical care possible and she was always comfortable - the photo of her outside relaxing under her umbrella remains one of my all time favourites.
> 
> Hannah will live in your heart forever and even though you can't see her she is always with you, take care.


It's true, the guessing and hindsight are completely unproductive, yet it is impossible to keep these thoughts from popping up in my mind. I do know I made the best decisions I could with her best interests in mind and find great comfort in that and appreciate that you and others saw it. She lived a joyful life, although she had more than her share of struggles, but she lived and loved daily and each of my choices were meant to support her quality of life and love of living. 

I'll always miss her, but the life lessons and things I witnessed due to her are worth more than any costs and greater than any sacrifice I made. 



dborgers said:


> Hollie already expressed my feelings so eloquently I can only add that we keep thinking about you every day and will continue to


Thank you  - Life is different and strange, but perhaps in time, new adventures will unfold.



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Grief is strange thing, has mind on its own. I was just thinking tonight it is the fourth fall without my Buddy, where did that time go. It is still hard when on the walks I meet his friends and they run to me for treats. Charlie made new friends, dogs his age but those oldies are like a link to the past. Every time I see this thread popping up for a moment I hope to read news about sweet Hannah. I love to see her in your avatar.
> Hugs from Charlie and me.


BMF, I've thought about your struggles with losing Buddy many times over the last few months (I can't believe it's been that long). Similarly to you, seeing this thread makes me think someone's checking in on Hannah. I've thought about asking for it to be closed, but decided against it. 

My avatar picture is one half of Hannah, big smiles and ready for fun. The other half was the observer, slightly concerned, but alert and waiting to break out a smile. It always brings a smile to my face. 



swishywagga said:


> So beautifully said. Please know that we are always thinking of you and am sending over a hug from me and Mr B, take care x


Thanks so much - Barnaby's antics make me laugh so much and I adore how he approaches everything with such bravado


----------



## GoldensGirl

Of all people, you have no cause for guilt about how you cared for Hannah and I'm glad that you know you did what you could. You are among my heroes on the GRF and I think that's true for many of us.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers, as always.


----------



## dborgers

> She lived a joyful life, although she had more than her share of struggles, but she lived and loved daily and each of my choices were meant to support her quality of life and love of living.


That's the thought you should bring to the front of your mind whenever needless 'coulda woulda shouldas' creep in. I only witnessed a couple years of your journey together, but it was obvious you always had her best interests in mind and went to whatever lengths to ensure Hannah was happy and healthy. Some are equally dedicated to their fur kids, but no one has been a better mom and friend than you


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hugs, hugs and more hugs. ?


----------



## dborgers

I mistyped: '*no* one has been a better mom than you'


----------



## Susabelle

hubbub said:


> Thank you for your post  I saw your girl Eva in the other thread. Don't lose heart about the arthritis, there ARE so many things you can do to help avoid the decline. If supplements like Cosequin aren't working. Look to keeping her weight in a good range and keeping her muscles active and limber. Swimming is fantastic if you have access. Others have used acupuncture with great success.
> 
> For us, Adequan injections were a game changer for her mobility - ask your vet about them. They did more for my girl than you could imagine and gave her some great years.
> 
> One goal for my girl was to live a happy life with every possibility of pain minimized and did she ever LIVE. She played, smiled and wagged her tail until her last day. I hold that in my heart forever, she LIVED every day.


Thank You! She is still a vibrant happy girl, just a little slower on heavy exercise days. She has been doing better actually and the vet says she is in beautiful shape and at a very good weight, we have strived to keep her at a healthy weight all her life. One of my trainer's nicknamed her wild child, and the other just called her happy. She is just awesome. I'm hoping to have our new puppy have just as much of a happy life and all the joy we can provide.

I must say your story is an inspiration to all. The dedication and strength you have shown is a lesson for all of us I think. I am honored I could read your story.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

hubbub said:


> ...I'll always miss her, but the life lessons and things I witnessed due to her are worth more than any costs and greater than any sacrifice I made.
> ...
> BMF, I've thought about your struggles with losing Buddy many times over the last few months (I can't believe it's been that long). Similarly to you, seeing this thread makes me think someone's checking in on Hannah. I've thought about asking for it to be closed, but decided against it.
> 
> My avatar picture is one half of Hannah, big smiles and ready for fun. The other half was the observer, slightly concerned, but alert and waiting to break out a smile. It always brings a smile to my face...


I am glad you decided not to close this thread, on some strange way these threads keep them closer to us. 
It was a struggle indeed hard and long but still like any of us would say it was blessing to have them in our lives.


----------



## SandyK

I am glad you haven't closed this thread. I still come here to check on you!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Also glad you decided not to have the thread closed. It's nice to come back and see how are doing as well as remembering your beautiful Hannah who has a special place in so many of our hearts x


----------



## cgriffin

I am also happy you have not closed the thread yet - I think it helps to post about it whenever you feel like talking, remembering, mourning.

I have kept Toby's thread open as well - I could not close it either. I wonder if there is a way to actually save an entire thread to the computer instead of just a website. I tried the copy and paste painstakingly to a word document but it takes forever.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Me three! I like to check in with ya on this thread. Please keep it. If even for a therapeutic reasons for yourself. 

Hugs to you


----------



## Cuddysmom

More hugs to you, my friend!


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm also glad that you've kept Hannah's thread open. I like to come here to remember your girl and to check in on how you're doing. Hope that you are okay. Thank you for commenting on Daisy's thread yesterday and for remembering her, I hope that our 2 precious girls are friends at the bridge.


----------



## dborgers

Message from Nashville ​


----------



## Cuddysmom

Howwwdeeeeeee!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



swishywagga said:


> Also glad you decided not to have the thread closed. It's nice to come back and see how are doing as well as remembering your beautiful Hannah who has a special place in so many of our hearts x


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you. Sending hugs your way!


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by to say Hi!, hoping that you are ok. Hugs sent from me and Mr B x


----------



## HolDaisy

:wavey: from me and Sammy


----------



## cgriffin

Hi, checking in on you. I hope you are doing okay.


----------



## *Laura*

Hugs from Buddy and I ((hugs))


----------



## swishywagga

Hugs from me and Mr B as well x


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Cuddysmom

Popping in. Haven't heard from ya in awhile.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you all for checking in. I'm hanging in there.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rebuilding life after you lose a senior you have nursed for so long is very, very hard. There is a huge hole in your schedule now, as well as in your heart. It takes time to learn to relax and have fun again. 

(((((Big hugs)))))


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for checking in, I have been worried. 
I know this time of the year with the holiday season starting is one of the hardest to get through without our babies present.
This will be the first holiday season without Thunder and second without Toby.

Hang in there, many hugs being sent your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just stopping by and sending hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## dborgers

Thinking of you ​


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi hoping that you are ok. Hugs sent from me and Mr B x


----------



## cgriffin

Ben and Dachsi send some loving in the form of slobbery kisses to you  I hope you are okay.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Hannah's Mom, hope that you're doing okay. Special hugs also been sent to you from Sammy, Eddie and Tizer


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi. I often think of Hannah and remember what a brave and special little girl she was, you must be missing her so much  I hope that you're doing okay.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just thinking of you and wanted to let you know that.

Hugs!


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by to say Hi, and send you a hug from me and Mr B x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you with the holidays. Xoxo


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to wish you a Very Happy Christmas, festive hugs sent from me and Mr B!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Also stopping by to say hi, and I hope Hannah is enjoying HRH Toby and the Queen B Tiny.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks all. 

For me, rightly or wrongly, it's about baby steps. I'd put together a small load of her towels a week or so before she died, but they'd remained stacked in the laundry area until this last week. Finally washing them seemed like a silly step forward, but it felt huge and heavy.


----------



## dborgers

Hannah will always be loved and cherished by strangers like me too.  

Baby steps add up to healing in the long run. What's helped me the most during periods of grief is helping others. Take dogs at the shelter for walks, foster, something like that ...


----------



## cgriffin

Take your baby steps - we have all been there and sometimes still are. And yes, it is huge!

A few months after Toby passed, I opened up the closet with blankets and I found a blanket that I apparently got mixed up with all the clean ones because when I opened it up - it had golden fur all over it and I remembered.... Toby had gotten a bath and had lounged on the blanket. I still have not washed or used that blanket. I think I never will.
My thoughts are with you and beautiful Hannah, hugs sent your way


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you a very Happy New Year, and hope that 2015 is a wonderful year for you. x


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by and wish you a very happy new year. I always think of Hannah, she was a very special little girl, thank you for sharing her journey with us.

I hope that as time passes you are starting to feel a little bit better. The pain of losing them never goes away, but time helps you to smile more when we look back and remember then. Hopefully one day in the future when you feel ready you may open your heart to another golden and Hannah will lead you in the right direction. Hope that 2015 is a great year for you!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just stopping by because you're in my thoughts again today, as you often are.

Wishing you a 2015 full of love and joy!


----------



## cgriffin

Happy New Year, I am sure Miss Hannah is with you, as are my boys  She will most certainly guide you through this new year


----------



## hubbub

I wish all of you a healthy and joyful 2015.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> I wish all of you a healthy and joyful 2015.


Happy 2015 to you!! Just take baby steps and Hannah will be with you every step of the way!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking you today. 2015 will be better!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Me and Sammy just wanted to say hi and hope you're doing okay.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by with a hi and a hug!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Luna says hi! woof!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley says hi too!


----------



## hubbub

Hi all, not much to report. Thanks for checking in though - things are either better, worse or about the same depending on how much optimism I'm feeling at that given moment. 

I love reading of all your pup's adventures though - even if I don't post in their threads as often as I read them.  Give all your fur kids a hug from me please.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for checking in - yep, the rollercoaster ride of emotions - it sticks around for a long long time. 

Take care, big hug being sent your way and big slobbery kisses from Ben and Dachsi.


----------



## SableHart

Wow, that's a lot!! I have no suggestions, but positive thoughts and prayers being sent your way! With my previous golden we thought we were having kidney issues & the possibly the start of kidney disease, but after testing and lab work the vet came back and said he felt it was behavioral & he was right. For the kidneys finding a low protein dog food is great, and we also gave a cranberry tablet daily. With our new puppy we started out with UTI issues and decided to give her daily cranberry tablets as well. Best of luck!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hang in there!


----------



## dborgers

Someone posted this while I was going through some stuff with Andy


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi, Sammy also wants to show you his favorite ball and let you know that he sends lots of hugs your way 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I saw one of Hannah's best friends today. She's getting older and having a hard time - usually she'd run to see me, but, now, she's running mentally, but her feet/legs won't keep up. It certainly made me quite teary, but it was so good to see her and visit for a while. 

Christa - give those boys a few hugs from me!

Cuddysmom - I hope Banks has taken more rides in the car seat! That picture made me giggle so much. 

Danny - thanks for the picture. It's true, so far my success rate is 100% and there is something to be said about that. One day, one hour, one minute, one breath at a time...

HolDaisy - Oh Sammy, thank you for sharing the photo of you and your favorite ball! If you don't mind me saying so, you've grown into quite a dapper guy - hugs right back to you


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, I'm glad you got to see one of Hannah's friends, I know it must have been hard seeing the changes in her, goodness it's so hard watching them decline and the look of on their faces when they don't understand why their senior bodies don't move in the way they used to. Take care, you are always in our thoughts and prayers, hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



swishywagga said:


> Aw, I'm glad you got to see one of Hannah's friends, I know it must have been hard seeing the changes in her, goodness it's so hard watching them decline and the look of on their faces when they don't understand why their senior bodies don't move in the way they used to. Take care, you are always in our thoughts and prayers, hugs from me and Barnaby x


I agree with Swishywagga!
Glad you got to see Hannah's friend!


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read you are getting out and seeing Hannah's friends!


----------



## hubbub

Thanks guys - yes it's hard to see the aging process and it's hard to see her. 

Lucky Penny, admittedly, I didn't get out - they stopped by. LOL!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sure that visit was bittersweet. I bet Hannah was present and enjoying your visit with her friend


----------



## dborgers

You're welcome Ms. X (when will you tell us your first name? I will NOT call you 'Hub' )


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> I will NOT call you 'Hub' )


Bwahahaha! I've been called worse


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm glad you got to see Hannah's bestie. I'm sure she misses her so much. 

Danny, I love that quote!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say hi and to say hope you're doing okay. Hannah will always be remembered around here


----------



## dborgers

Helllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by with a Hi and a Hug!


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Stopping in to say hello!!


----------



## *Laura*

Hugs to you


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Hannah's Mom, hope that you're doing okay - just wanted to let you know that I was thinking of you and remembering your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just stopping by to say hello and tears come streaming down my face. Hugs.


----------



## dborgers




----------



## Cuddysmom

More hugs from me!!


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say Hi!, sending a hug from me and Mr B!


----------



## scbarton

*I said allergies because im pretty sure thats what it is.But not 100 percent sure.Hes 13 months old we have changed dogfoods three different times.Purina Pro,Biljac,and hes now on Purina Beyond becauce it has no grains.Its the Salmon,Egg,Pumpkin,and Oatmeal.We feed him and its not even 2 or 3 minutes hes wining and trying to get to his tail and both hip areas.He will pull it out.But was is really befuddling is the amount of hair that is just coming out on its own. When you brush him its unreal to how much keeps coming out. If somebody needs pics Ive gone my camera battery charging should be good to go anytime.One more thjing theres a place that does the spectrum blood test for allergies.Its 295.00 for both the food and enviromental testing.Also have heard low thyroid can cause hair to fall out. Any advice would really be deeply appreciated. I hate to see him lose hair like this, because hes a beautiful dog to me.*


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hello!!!!!!!!


----------



## hubbub

Hi all. It's been just over 8 months since Hannah died and maybe numb is best way to describe it, I don't really know. Her absence has created a vacuum. The time has passed so quickly - at least according to my calendar. Thank you all for remembering my girl.


----------



## GoldenMum

Hannah will always have a special place in many, many hearts here...including mine!


----------



## HolDaisy

hubbub said:


> Hi all. It's been just over 8 months since Hannah died and maybe numb is best way to describe it, I don't really know. Her absence has created a vacuum. The time has passed so quickly - at least according to my calendar. Thank you all for remembering my girl.


I can't believe that it has already been 8 months. I remember after losing Daisy how weird it was because every detail about her was still crystal clear in my mind, but it seemed forever since I last saw her. I know exactly how you must be feeling because house was so empty and quiet when we lost her 

I will always remember your beautiful, brave little girl she was so very special. Thank you for sharing her story and I am so glad that I had the chance to get to know her through this forum. Sammy sends you special golden hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Hannah certainly has a very special place in our hearts. Sending you a big hug across the pond from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How could we forget Hannah, it is never going to happen. Thru your stories about her and this thread she became a part of our lives too. Time is just "a distance" from one moment to this day. It is going to be 4 years in May for me and yet I still can feel my Buddy's last heart bit under my hand. Oh God how I miss him.


----------



## Cuddysmom

OUR girl. Sorry, she belongs to all of us now


----------



## Lucky Penny

We will always remember sweet Hannah and hold her close to our hearts.


----------



## cgriffin

I think about Hannah and my passed on boys every day - they are still with us. 
Time races by - you got that right!
Hugs being send your way!


----------



## dborgers

HELLO O o o o o o oooo Just a note to let you know we're thinking about you


----------



## goldy1

Hannah was so loved. You shared the ups and downs with us. She was a special girl who will always be loved and remembered. It must be very hard. I am sending good thoughts your way. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Thanks everyone  As I'm sure it is with everyone, it seems like ages and also feels like yesterday at the same time. My "new" routine isn't really new anymore, but after such a long shared life with my girl, I think it's ok to still consider this path new despite the 8 months passing. 

Hug your pups for me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie is sending many hugs back to you.
I know everything about "new" routine and every time I think of my Buddy I remember your words, nobody said it better, I struggled with that loss so much. This forum, actually all of you who were there for me and with me at that time saved me and I can't thank you enoug. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Big hugs sent across from me and Barnaby, I think of you and beautiful Hannah often x


----------



## Prism Goldens

Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## cgriffin

Yes, it is still a new path and we all know exactly where you are coming from. 
Hugs from me and Ben and Dachsi sending more slobbery kisses your way.


----------



## *Laura*

Big hugs to you Hubbub. We all love and miss Hannah


----------



## Doug

You poured so much love and attention into Hannah and she gave it right back to you. It might help to know that every time we see you on the forum we see Hannah with you too, therefore she is remembered often. You have always been a team and always will be even though your relationship has graduated to the soul level. It is a surreal feeling to go through the shift and have a guardian "angel that you can call by name." May you feel her love beaming towards you as it did so often just as it did while she was physically here.


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Thanks everyone  As I'm sure it is with everyone, it seems like ages and also feels like yesterday at the same time. My "new" routine isn't really new anymore, but after such a long shared life with my girl, I think it's ok to still consider this path new despite the 8 months passing.
> 
> Hug your pups for me.


Eight months is not so long, you know. It isn't even long enough to get through the full cycle of "firsts"... first birthday without her, first May Day without her... And there are some dates that may make you tear up for years to come, at least if you're like me. 

It has been almost four years since Charlie said goodbye to us, but any noise that might be a dog paddling in a seizure makes us leap to our feet with hearts racing. That reflex may never go away, just as the memory of and love for Charlie will never go away.

Remember to be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Hi all. It's been just over 8 months since Hannah died and maybe numb is best way to describe it, I don't really know. Her absence has created a vacuum. The time has passed so quickly - at least according to my calendar. Thank you all for remembering my girl.


We all loved sweet Hannah. I think vacuum is a good word to describe how we feel. I am sure she is smiling down on you from the Rainbow Bridge, wishing you love.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a hi and a hug!, hope you are ok.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Hannah's Mom from me and Sammy :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Wishing you a very happy easter and remembering your special girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those first ones .... thinking of you, hope you have Happy Easter.


----------



## dborgers

:wavey: Hello 

Hope you've eaten a lot of chocolate today 

Like Doug said, every time we see your name we also think of Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin

Good morning, 
I hope you had a good weekend, hugs being sent your way and the two Easter 'bunnies' are sending slobbery licks


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, hoping you are having a nice Easter, hugs sent from me and Mr B x


----------



## hubbub

Hi all :wavey: Spring has brought a haze of pollen and the beginning of the allergy fight. Ugh. 

I'm busy with work and home projects that had been put aside while caring for Hannah. I had the bright idea that I could manage to complete several of them myself (I read too many DIY websites I think :uhoh and have learned that I do need an expert/heavy equipment/more muscle for some things, but at least I gave it a try...and I don't think I made anything worse... :


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad to hear from you. LOL, I am a woman who tackles a lot of stuff myself too and sometimes I have to fall back on my husband and wait for him to help. 

Sorry about the allergies, allergy season is in full swing here as well.


----------



## swishywagga

So glad to hear from you and that you're ok x


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*



hubbub said:


> Hi all :wavey: Spring has brought a haze of pollen and the beginning of the allergy fight. Ugh.
> 
> I'm busy with work and home projects that had been put aside while caring for Hannah. I had the bright idea that I could manage to complete several of them myself (I read too many DIY websites I think :uhoh and have learned that I do need an expert/heavy equipment/more muscle for some things, but at least I gave it a try...and I don't think I made anything worse... :


Good to hear from you!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi! I'm glad you're tackling projects that will keep your mind busy. Just don't hurt yourself! Lol!


----------



## Lucky Penny

The list never ends of projects to do! Glad you are doing alright!


----------



## dborgers

If you are need muscles youst give to me a call - Ugar


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you're doing okay and keeping busy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hugs to you!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Danny, you crack me up!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just saying to you also


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say hi, hope you are ok, I think of you and beautiful Hannah often. Mr B and I send you a big hug across x


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hubbub


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you, hugs!


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you, sending a huge hug from me and Mr B!.


----------



## dborgers

Helloooooooooo :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs from Brinkley and Me!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Charlie and me are sending you many hugs, today we are remembering sweet Hannah with you. First ones are the hardest.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also just wanted to say hi.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by with a hi and a hug x


----------



## GoldensGirl

Just stopping by to say hello and let you know I'm thinking of you. I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## goldy1

Me too. Thinking of you tonight.


----------



## dborgers

Shout out to one of our favorite people. 

 Hey, Hubbub :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Big hugs and a hi from us as well!.


----------



## Karen519

*Hubbub*

Thinking of you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello from me, Sammy and Tizer too. Hope that you are doing okay


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say hi and to see how you're doing? Sammy sends you a golden hug!


----------



## swishywagga

Hugs coming across from me and Mr B as well!.


----------



## G-bear

What a lucky dog to have such a caring and loving owner as you are! I don't know that I have a great deal of wisdom to add to the previous posts but I have had 2 dogs which have been treated for hypothyroidism. The first was coonhound who was also diabetic (and who needed her glucose level checked three times a day-poor baby) and the second dog is my flat coated retriever, Gracie. Having previously had a dog with hypothyroidism I recognized the signs before my vet did (hair loss, lethargy, skin problems and weight gain along with an often runny tummy). Gracie is currently taking Thyrosyn twice a day and the changes since we began the medication have been dramatic. My 11 year old dog now keeps up with my 9 month old golden. Thyrosyn is very similar to the human thyroid drug which I believe is called Levo Thyroxine. Unfortunately the dosage generally given to large dogs such as mine is quite a bit higher than that given to humans and I was unable to purchase it anywhere but my vet. Still it is not terribly expensive. I get 3 months worth of pills for about $25. The pills are not flavored or anything and I simply poke them into a small piece of cheese and drop it into Gracie's bowl at mealtimes. She did not do well on the flavored treat type pills (I forget the name, sorry) and they seemed to cause her to break out in nasty sores (almost like acne). Switching to Thyrosyn did the trick. No more sores and she is doing well. I am certain that with such a loving caring "mom" as you seem to be your baby will eventually get the right meds for her. She is blessed to have you.


----------



## Jud

GoldensGirl said:


> You are doing a fantastic job of managing so many conditions for your girl!
> 
> Some thoughts about various issues:
> Being hypothyroid is miserable. I tell you this from living it myself, so I would consider adding back a thyroid med.
> 
> The loose stools could be caused by sensitivity to wheat gluten (in humans this is often caused by celiac disease, which also occurs in some animals). Since you have to move to a low-protein diet for the kidney disease, maybe a food that is based on rice would work? Somewhere I have a recipe for making your own low-protein dog food and I know it's based on rice. I'm sure I can find it if you need it.
> 
> Except for the cancer, a lot of what you describe sounds like some form of autoimmune disease. Hypothyroidism and gluten intolerance are both in that category. Probiotics are helpful, so that's a good start.
> 
> And you'll hear from a lot of other people who know a lot more about these conditions than I do.
> 
> Holding you and your sweetheart in my thoughts and prayers,
> Lucy


I agree with everything in this well advised response.


----------



## cgriffin

I hope you are okay - have not seen you on facebook in a while either.


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to stop by and and say hi, I think of you often and hope you are OK x


----------



## dborgers

Hi there :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi from me too


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thinking of you, hoping that you can find some peace and joy in the holidays ahead.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi from me too!


----------



## Goldendancer

Can you find a real holistic veterinarian?
Sounds like her immune system has crashed, and follows all these health issues.
Have you tried raw food?
We switched to Steves Raw Food online and in some local pet shop freezers out west usa. The food, organs, veggies and fruits are all ground up, and made into either nuggets or patties. Very easy to feed, and you don't need much as super high nutrition, which means less poop in the yard too.
Keep in the freezer, then each day take out what you need to feed, and put in the fridge to thaw overnight.
Our senior girl poop returned to normal firm when we switched to raw. It made a huge difference in both health and normal firm poop.
Raw food is highly nutritious, as it is not heated, which kills all the healthy enzymes.
The holistic vet said to never feed dry kibble or canned food, as there isn't any nutrition left in the processing, that dry kibble and canned food is like feeding your dog cheap fast food without any nutrition. In the beginning fast food may seem cheaper, but the cost of the vet bills will be more frequent and much higher, not to mention an unhealthy dog.
Without nutrition, the dog's immune system suffers over the years, and numerous health problems start happening. 
Learn more at VitalAnimal.com by Dr Falconer
and also
DogsNaturallyMagazine.com

Sign up for their free weekly enewsletter, great helpful health info.


----------



## Goldendancer

Regarding the swollen foot pads, that can be a symptom of an allergy to puppy vaccines.
Did the vet vaccinate more than one vaccine at a time?
The vaccines are bad news for puppies and dogs too, and many have severe allergies to the vaccines, and or seizures, and or become aggressive towards other dogs. Many Goldens are allergic to vaccines, the most common cause of allergies in Golden Retrievers.
Why did the vet prescribe ACL CCL surgery? She had enough problems without adding an unnecessary surgery. Sounds like this vet is more interested in profit then what is best for your Golden.
There are dog knee braces that are safer, non invasive and heal torn ACL CCL. I learned about dog knee braces and the posh dog knee brace healed my Golden's complete fully torn acl ccl and torn meniscus . Human orthopedic surgeons never get surgery for their own dogs with a torn acl ccl, they buy a dog knee brace, because they know a dog knee brace works without any need for surgery. 
It sounds like you need to hire another vet.
Learn about the real history about vaccines and what is really in them. One cannot make a decision without being informed of the real truth.
Your Golden is mostly likely severely allergic to the vaccines which is causing an entire host of health issues.


----------



## GoldensGirl

To those just finding this thread and offering advice, please read post 2470, which describes Hannah's passing in July of 2014. I'm sure that hubbub appreciates your good intentions, along with those of us who came to love Hannah as our own. 

It is hard to read all of a thread that spans more than three years, but this is a love story well worth reading.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for checking in everyone. Posting in this thread and seeing it on the main page is hard. I'm sorry for the extended absence, I've had several things pop up and am working through them as best I can.


----------



## swishywagga

It's so lovely to see you back, you are often in my thoughts, hugs sent x


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> It's so lovely to see you back, you are often in my thoughts, hugs sent x


I couldn't have said this better.


----------



## 7 ngày chưa tắm

And you'll hear from a lot of other people who know a lot more about these conditions than I do.


----------



## dborgers

Hi Hubbub,

Just stopping by to say hi. So HI


----------



## vollinglobin987

Oh My Gosh. You must be so overwhelmed. I'm sorry you are going through all these things with your sweetheart


----------



## OscarsDad

Nice sentiments "V." Unfortunately Hannah passed in July of 2014. Sound like she at least had three more years with her family after the cancer diagnosis.

See this post:









grab bag of health issues


Big hugs and a hi from us as well!.




www.goldenretrieverforum.com


----------

